# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है.....

## Ranveer

*मित्रों हम में से अधिकांश लोग  ईश्वर के आस्तित्व को स्वीकार करतें हैं..और कुछ लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो ईश्वर  को न मानकर कुछ अलग विचारधारा रखतें हैं ..मैसभी लोगों को अपने इस सूत्र  में आमंत्रित करता हूँ की वो बड़े ही सभ्य तरीके से अपने विचरों को हमारे  समक्ष प्रस्तुत करें ..वैसे मै व्यक्तिगत तौर पर ईश्वर में आस्था नहीं  रखता...परन्तु दुसरे व्यक्ति की आस्था को कभी ठेस भी नहीं पहुँचाता..इस  सूत्र को शुरू करने का मेरा मकसद यही है की मै अपने विचारों में थोड़ी तरलता  लाऊं ताकि जीवन की कुछ बातों को समझने  में मुझे कठिनाई न हो ...मुझे अपना  शिष्य समझकर अपनी राय प्रस्तुत करें...*

----------


## Abhishek Pandit

> *मित्रों हम में से अधिकांश लोग  ईश्वर के आस्तित्व को स्वीकार करतें हैं..और कुछ लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो ईश्वर  को न मानकर कुछ अलग विचारधारा रखतें हैं ..मैसभी लोगों को अपने इस सूत्र  में आमंत्रित करता हूँ की वो बड़े ही सभ्य तरीके से अपने विचरों को हमारे  समक्ष प्रस्तुत करें ..वैसे मै व्यक्तिगत तौर पर ईश्वर में आस्था नहीं  रखता...परन्तु दुसरे व्यक्ति की आस्था को कभी ठेस भी नहीं पहुँचाता..इस  सूत्र को शुरू करने का मेरा मकसद यही है की मै अपने विचारों में थोड़ी तरलता  लाऊं ताकि जीवन की कुछ बातों को समझने  में मुझे कठिनाई न हो ...मुझे अपना  शिष्य समझकर अपनी राय प्रस्तुत करें...*


मैँ भी आपकी तरह ही एक छुपा नास्तिक हूँ । किसी को पता तक नहीँ है ।

अगर हमने ईश्वर को देखा नहीँ, तो हम उस पर विश्वास कैसे कर लेँ ?

कैसे मान लेँ कि ऐसी कोई चीज़ है जो दिखती नहीँ पर मुसीबत मेँ हमेँ बचाने आ जाती है ।  

आप अपने दिल की सुनेँ, ईश्वर मेँ जबर्दस्ती आस्था बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीँ

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

वाह क्या प्रश्न किया है आपने...इस प्रश्न का उत्तर तो महान विद्वान नहीं दे पाए तो मुझ जैसे अल्पज्ञानी कैसे देंगे..पर फिर भी मै अपने विचार रखना चाहूँगा..! अतः आज्ञा हो !
ईश्वर ,प्रेम आदि कुछ ऐसे ज्वलंत प्रश्न हैं जिनके किसी भी एक उत्तर के समर्थन में खड़ा नहीं हुआ जा सकता ...जितने तर्क उतने उत्तर ..क्या है ईश्वर? कोई मनुष्य रूप? कोई मूर्ति रूप? या कोई चमत्कारिक महा पुरुष..!
चाह जाए तो उसे किसी भी रूप में सिद्ध किया जा सकता है ..अतः जिसके अस्तित्व की कोई सीमा न हो तो उस के आस्तित्व पे भरोसा ना करने का सवाल ही उत्पन्न नहीं होता..
अतः अब भरोसा तो करना ही है...अब जब करना ही है तो उससे खुद के लिए साबित भी तो करना होगा और यहीं तर्कों का जन्म होने लगता है..! ईश्वर विश्वास है..! ईश्वर प्रेम है ! ईश्वर आत्मा है! ईश्वर ह्रदय है ! और न जाने क्या क्या...सच तो यह है की जहाँ जैसी परिभाषा की आव्यशकता पड़ी हमने वहां  वैसी परिभाषा दे दी ! अब देखिये न ...प्रेमीओ के लिए प्रेम ही ईश्वर है ..वही सबकुछ है...वही उन्हें जीवंत रखता है ...वही उनका पालन करता है ..और सच कहो तो इस तर्क को नाकारा भी नहीं जा सकता ! ऐसे ही सभी तर्क अपनी अपनी जगह उपयुक्त हैं..किसके विरोध में या किसिके एकतरफा पक्ष में खड़ा हुआ जाए? अतः हमें सभी का समर्थन करना पड़ेगा! बस यहीं से इसके आस्तित्व की लड़ाई चालू हो गई और फिर से यह प्रश्न प्रश्न ही रह गया!
आप  ज़रा शब्दों को समझियेगा और मेरे व्यक्तिगत हिसाब से इसके सभी तर्कों के पक्ष में खड़ा होना चाहिए..!
बस इन्ही तर्कों का मिश्रण तो है ईश्वर..!!

----------


## santoshiam

mera aap ke sawal ka ek hi jwab hain 
agur sansar main bhagwaan nahin hain to malik kaun hain 
malin in the sence ,owner of the body,
kya aap apne sarir ke malik hian ,hain to kuchh din ke liye apne hatho ke nakhoon ka badna rok ker dikhye,balo{hair}ha badna rok ker dikhayein, aap ke sone ke baad (after sleeping)aapke body ki thakaan kaha se jati hain 
kya koe aisa medicine ke ker sakta hain ,aur ker sakta hian to kab tak,

to agur hum apne hi malik  nahin hain to sabka malik ek ki baat to aur uske astitva ki bh mamna hi padega
soraj ko na mane se uski chamak per koe effect nahin hota

----------


## Ranveer

*मित्रों आपलोगों के विचारो से मुझे बहुत प्रसन्नता हुई....*

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Aap god se milna chahte hai par mil nahi paye.par death ke bad mil payege but foram me apne is sutra me kisi ko bata nahi payege.ki me god se  mila.d

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

Pap or punya b hota hai.or uska hisab b liya jata hai. Par aap use jan nahi pate.

----------


## sonie

चिदानंद रूपाय शिवोहम शिवोहम

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये मेरे अपने अनुभव की बात हे संसार में एक सर्वोपरी शक्ति हे जो इसे चला रही हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

अगर आपको अपने किसी भी कृत्य पर कभी भी लेश मात्र भी पश्चताप होता हे तो वो पाप हे 
ज़रूरत मंद की मदद करके जो ख़ुशी मिलती हे वो ही पुन्य हे

----------


## rohit5240

aap ishwar se milna chahte hai to aapko sirf do kaam karne honge pehla ye ki agar aap meat khate hai to meat khana chode usse aapka sharir saaf hoga kyonki ishwar dil mai rehte hai isliye agar jahaan aap rehte ho jis kamre main aap baithe ho wahan meat aur sharab phela di jaaye to kya aap us ****gi mai baith paoge nahi isi tarah jo log meat aur sharab ka sevan karte hai unke dil main ishwar nahi reh paata isiliye wo log kathor dil ke hote hai aur dusra ye ki asli bhagwan ke mandir jaakar maafi maange aur kahe ki aapne aaj se meat khana hod diya hai agyanta ke liye chama kare tab ishwar aapko chama karenge aur dheere dheere aapko ishwar ki anubhuti ka ehsaas hone lagega par dyaan rahe iss kalyug main paida hue kisi dhongi bhagwan ke mandir mat jaana kyonki saadhu santo ne jitne avtaar iss kalyug main bataye hai unme se koi bhi avtaar nahi hai par main itna jaanta hun humaare paas aaj bhi ishwar ki awaaz waala chalta phirta video hai aur hindustaani ki agyaantavash unko jyadatar hindustani abuse karte hai kyonki tretayug main kaha gaya tha ki jab raam ko log abuse karne lage to samajh lene ki duniya ka anth aa gaya hai
waise agar koi sachche gyaan ki talaash main ho than plz feel free to can hum iss baat ka pramaan de sakte hai ki ishwar hai isliye humne media se ki kai baar contact kiya par saari media paiso ki bhikhaari hai unhe pata hai ki ek baar humaare prove karne ka matlab media ke dhongi babao ki dukaane band hona hai

         jai shri hari " om mohan daasaye namah "

----------


## sangita_sharma

दूसरी साइट्स के लिनक्स सार्वजनिक प्रविष्टियों में न दे मित्र

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बंधू मैं थोडा सा डिस्टर्ब करना चाहूँगा आप दोनों को बीच में! दो या तीन साल पहले तक मैं भी इश्वर में शायद ज्यादा विश्वास नहीं रखता था! लेकिन फिर कुछ पल ऐसे आते हैं कि आपको विश्वास करना पड़ता है! बेशक कोई शक्ति है जो संसार को चला रही है! विज्ञान भी इनकार नहीं करता इस बात से तो मित्र! हाँ सबूत कि बात है तो भाई सबूत लाना तो मेरे बस कि बात नहीं! भगवान् के प्रति निष्ठां रखने भर से ही कईं बार मुश्किल पलों में एक अजीब सा सकूं दिल को रहता है! ऐसा लगता है कि कोई है जिसे हमारी फ़िक्र है! जिस तरह बच्चे अपने माँ बाप या अन्य बड़े भाई बहनों के रहते ज्यादा चिंता नहीं करते! उसी तरह एक इंसान भगवान् में विश्वास रखे तो चिंताएं दूर हो या न हों लेकिन दिल से निकल जाती हैं!*

----------


## Ranveer

> भाई मेरे भगवान के प्रति आस्था मानवीय भावना हो सकति है इश्वर नहीँ
> 2 तरिके है या तो कोई किताब ढूँढ लो या फिर हर किताब को छाँटो कि ये भी नहीँ ये भी नहीँ तो आखिरि किताब जो हाथ मेँ बचेगी वो वहि किताब होगी जिसे तुम ढुँढ रहे थे
> इसीलिए पहले ये साबित करो कि इश्वर नहीँ है तभी साबित हो पायेगा कि ईश्वर है 
> तुम तो तार्किक हो मित्र अच्छे तर्क ढूँढो मैँ फिर मिलूँगा कल अगर रहा तो
> ungliyan


कोई सारभौमिक  सत्य के रूप में इश्वर है की नहीं ये तो मै नहीं जानता दोस्त पर इतना जानता हूँ की   प्रकृति और उसके नियम जरुर हैं 
 पृथ्वी के बारे में ...सूर्य के बारे में ..बादल के बारे में इंसान नहीं समझ पाता था को यही निर्णय करता था की इसे बनाने वाले इश्वर है ......आज इन चीज़ों का उचित जवाब है हमारे पास |
परन्तु  कई प्रश्न आज भी ऐसे हैं जिनका उतर इंसान के पास नहीं है और उसका जवाब इश्वर में खोजता है 
यही बात है जो इश्वर में विश्वाश रखने में मदद करती है

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*
सच तो ये है मित्र परमात्मा को बुद्दि से जाना नही जा सकता
पर सार्थक प्रयास किए जायेँ तो ये जाना जा सकता है कि सीमित बुद्दि से ये सँभव नहि और इसी के फलस्वरुप विश्वास का जन्म होता है
क्रिपया ईसे कुतर्क न समझेँ मित्र 
इस ढँग से अपनी बात रखने कि ये वैदिक परँपरा है
धन्यवाद
*

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> दिमाग में विचारों की अनवरत श्रिंखला चलती रहती है 
> कोई भी विचार  न तो प्रारम्भ होता है और न ही अंत 
> बस उनका परिवर्तन होता रहता है एक से दुसरे में ..
> किसी एक चीज़ पर किया जाने वाला विचार दुसरे चीज़ पर किये जाने वाले विचार से पूरी तरह पृथक नहीं होता |


भाई ये जल्दिबाजी मेँ दिया गया जबाब है इसीलिए सोच कर बोलने को कह रहा था
विचार समस्या के रुप मेँ शुरु होते है और निषकर्ष के रुप मेँ समाप्त
दो विजातिय विचार आपस मेँ पूरि तरह प्रिथक होते हैँ
जैसे कि कौन सा फल मीठा है और किस कि गति सबसे तेज है ये 2 विचार विजातिय हैँ

ये सवाल सबसे बङे आसितक ने सबसे बङे नासतिक से पुछा था तो क्रिपया हल्का जबाब न देँ तनिक विचार करेँ

----------


## Dark Rider

अब तक में इस सूत्र से दूर रहा हू लेकिन वस्तु स्थति यही है की में भी इस तर्क वितर्क में उलझा  हू , सूत्र से लगता है की हा यदि सभी ने अपना मत रखा तो हम कही तो पहुच पाएंगे , या तो आस्तिक बन जाऊंगा या फिर नास्तिक | पता  नहीं क्यों एक शंका रहती है जो समय समय  पर उछाल मारती है , बहुत से ऐसे मौके आये है जब महसूस होता है की संसार में कुछ तो है जिसने सबको सम्हाल रखा है | और कभी कभी वो स्थति भी आई है जब पूरा संसार पाखंडी और डोंगी दिखता है \ आशा है रणवीर भाई और अन्य  मित्र लोग  इस सूत्र को उस मंजिल तक ले जायेंगे जहाँ में फेसला कर सकू की मुझे क्या बनना है |एक आस्तिक या नास्तिक

----------


## Ranveer

> *मै अपने सवाल रणवीर जी से फिर दोहराता होऊँ और उन नियामक महोदय से जिन्होंने मेरी प्रविष्टि मिटाने का महान कार्य किया है _ शत शत नमन आपको 
> 
> १_ बिग बैंग कितना प्रमाणिक है ?विस्तार पूर्वक सम्म्झाये इस अज्ञानी को
> 
> 
> २_ कुरआन के  रचयिता का नाम बताये (अगर अल्लाह  के द्वारा न आई हो तो )    -------------Chalange
> 
> 
> वेदों के लेखक के नाम आपने बता दिए जो बहुत पुरानी बात है तो उसकी अपेक्षा नयी घटना के विषय में तो आप लोग ज्यादा जानते होंगे ?*


*१_ बिग बैंग कितना प्रमाणिक है ?विस्तार पूर्वक सम्म्झाये इस अज्ञानी को*

*महा-विस्फोट का सिद्धांत आईन्साटाइन के सापेक्षता के सिद्धांत से आगे जाते हुए अनुमान और निरीक्षण पर आधारित है |यह एक वैज्ञानिक सिद्धांत है और इस सवाल का जवाब देने की कोशिश करता है कि यह ब्रह्मांड कब और कैसे बना. इस सिद्धांत के अनुसार, कोई 15 अरब वर्ष पहले समस्त भौतिक तत्व और ऊर्जा एक बिंदु में सिमटी हुई थी. इससे पहले क्या था, यह कोई नहीं जानता. फिर इस बिंदू ने फैलना शुरू किया. बिग बैंग, बम विस्फोट जैसा विस्फोट नहीं था बल्कि इसमें, प्रारंभिक ब्रह्मांड के कण, समूचे अंतरिक्ष में फैल गए और एक दूसरे से दूर भागने लगे. ब्रह्मांड का निरंतर विस्तार हो रहा है. जिसका मतलब ये हुआ कि ब्रह्मांड कभी सघन रहा होगा
शुरू में इस सिद्धांत पर आपति दर्ज की गयी पर धीरे धीरे वैज्ञानिक प्रयोगो और निरिक्षणो से महाविस्फोट के सिद्धांत को समर्थन बढता गया। 
१९६५ के बाद ब्रम्हांडिय सुक्षम तरंग विकिरण (Cosmic Microwave Radiation) की खोज के बाद इस सिद्धांत को सबसे ज्यादा मान्य सिद्धांत का दर्जा मिल गया। 
आज की स्थिती मे खगोल विज्ञान का हर नियम इसी सिद्धांत पर आधारित है और इसी सिद्धांत का विस्तार है।

*


*२_ कुरआन के  रचयिता का नाम बताये (अगर अल्लाह  के द्वारा न आई हो तो )    -------------Chalange*


*क्या मात्र ये कह देने से की क़ुरान की रचना अलाह ने की थी उसे लिखने वाले अलाह हो जातें है |
विश्व के धर्मग्रंथ लिखने वाले अधिकाँश लोग उसमे खुद का नाम न देकर आलाह या इश्वर का नाम देतें हैं |
ईसाईयों  ओल्ड टेस्तामन पर दावा करतें हैं की खुद इसे इश्वर ने लिखा 
इसकी प्रमाणिकता सिध्ह करने का दायित्व उनपर है न की उनके विरोधियों पर  

फिर भी मै क़ुरान के बारे में कुछ बताता हूँ -

क़ुरान पैगम्बर ( हज़रात मुहम्मद )  की देन हैं | 
पैग़म्बर के कई साथियों ने क़ुरआन को पूर्ण शुद्धता के साथ कंठस्थ  कर लिया था और उनके जीवन-काल में ही क़ुरआन का संकलन-कार्य पूरा कर लिया था |
पैग़म्बर की मृत्यु के बाद दो उत्तराधिकारियों (ख़लीफ़ाओं हज़रत अबूबक्र  और हज़रत उमर के शासन-काल (632-644 ई॰) में उनकी व्यक्तिगत निगरानी में सारे लिपिकों की लिखित सामग्री को एक-दूसरे से जाँच कर तथा ग्रंथ के कंठस्थकारों से पुनः-पुनः जाँच कर, पैग़म्बर के निर्देशित क्रम में पुस्तक-रूप में ले आया गया। फिर तीसरे ख़लीफ़ा हज़रत उस्मान  के शासनकाल (644-656 ई॰) में इस ग्रंथ की सात प्रतियाँ तैयार की गईं।
एक-एक प्रति इस्लामी राज्य के विभिन्न भागों (यमन, सीरिया, फ़िलिस्तीन, आरमेनिया, मिस्र, इराक़ और ईरान) में सरकारी प्रति के तौर भी भेज दी गई। उनमें से कुछ मूल-प्रतियाँ आज भी ताशकन्द, इस्तंबूल आदि के संग्रहालयों में मौजूद हैं।*

----------


## Akash78

*मूल प्रश्न ही गलत है..!  ईश्वर  नही है ?  दोस्त !*

----------


## guruji

> अगर हमने ईश्वर को देखा नहीँ, तो हम उस पर विश्वास कैसे कर लेँ ?


क्या आपने एटम देखा है? उसमें घूमते इलेक्ट्रॉन को देखा है ? उसके नाभिक में स्थित प्रोटोन और न्यूट्रॉन को देखा है?

----------


## guruji

मित्रो
मैं ईश्वर में विश्वास करता था, करता हूँ लेकिन अक्सर मैं भगवान से(मन ही मन) कहा करता था कि अगर तू है तो कुछ तो ऐसा कर या दिखा कि मैं पूर्ण विश्वास से मानूँ कि तू है।
आज मैं कह सकता हूँ कि भगवान ने मेरी बात सुनी और उसने कुछ ऐसा किया, दिखाया कि वो है।
मेरे जीवन में ऐसा कुछ पारलौकिक, अलौकिक घटित हो रहा है जिससे मैं यह कह सकता हूँ भगवान है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्रो
> मैं ईश्वर में विश्वास करता था, करता हूँ लेकिन अक्सर मैं भगवान से(मन ही मन) कहा करता था कि अगर तू है तो कुछ तो ऐसा कर या दिखा कि मैं पूर्ण विश्वास से मानूँ कि तू है।
> आज मैं कह सकता हूँ कि भगवान ने मेरी बात सुनी और उसने कुछ ऐसा किया, दिखाया कि वो है।
> मेरे जीवन में ऐसा कुछ पारलौकिक, अलौकिक घटित हो रहा है जिससे मैं यह कह सकता हूँ भगवान है।


गुरूजी में आज भी उस घड़ी का इंतजार  कर रहा हू |

----------


## amar2007

पहली बात की इस्वर के अस्तिव पर चर्चा करना केवल समय नस्ट करना है .
दूसरी बात जो पारलौकिक चीज़ों के बारे में की जाती है तो वैसी कोई चीज़ नहीं है . मानव अपने अल्पज्ञान की वजह से किसी भी नयी चीज़ या समझ में न आने वाली चीज़ को पारलौकिक समझ लेता है क्योंकि समझ पुराने ज्ञान पर ही आधारित होती है और जब हर चीज़ का ज्ञान नहीं है तो हर चीज़ की समझ कैसे होगी ?
मालूम है मुझे की अब कुछ लोग जिनका सामना भूत, प्रेत, आत्मा नामक जैसी चीज़ों से हुआ होगा उनको मेरी बात पर आपत्ति होगी पर मेरी बात पूरी नहीं हुई है .  मेरा मानना है की ऐसी चीज़ों का अस्तित्व है पर उन्हें पारलौकिक नहीं कहा जा सकता है .... मालूम  है अब इन जैसी चीज़ों को न मानने वालों को मुझेसे आपति होगी पर मेरे पास दोनों आपत्तियों का जवाब है और वो ये है की :
जीव की कई योनियाँ होती हैं और योनी के अनुसार जीव की छमता भी निर्धारित होती है . जैसे तोता योनी का जीव उड़  सकता है पर कुत्ते की योनी का नहीं . हाथी की योनी का जीव जितना वजन उठा सकता है चूहे की योनी का नहीं . उसी तरह मानव योनी के जीव की अपनी छमता और सीमा है . इसी तरह कुछ योनियों के जीव ऐसे होते हैं जिन्हें हम साधारण स्थितियों में देख नहीं सकते . कुछ योनियाँ ऐसी भी हैं जो ऐसे कार्य कर सकती हैं जिन्हें हम तो असंभव मानते हैं पर उन योनियों के लिए संभव हैं और हमें वो जीव अपनी सीमा के अनुसार नहीं देखाई देते परन्तु उनके द्वारा किये जाने वाले कार्यों का परिणाम दिखाई दे जाता है और उसका कारन और करता अज्ञात (हमारे लिए )  होने के कारण हम उसे पारलौकिक समझ लेते हैं .
एक चीज़ अवस्य है की इस्वर के नाम पर डराने वाले लोग बहुत ही धूर्त होते हैं क्योंकि एक तरफ वो कहते हैं की इस्वर ने हमें बनाया और दूसरी तरफ उसके नाम पर लोगों को लूटते हैं पर इस्वर तो डरने की नहीं प्रेम करने की चीज़ है . अगर इस्वर ने हमें बनाया है तो वो हमारे पिता की तरह हुआ और पिता से कैसा डर ? उससे तो प्रेम करना चाहिए .
अब कुछ लोग कहेंगे की अगर इस्वर है तो इस दुनिया में इतना अत्याचार क्यों होता है ? तो भाई मेरे जवाब ये है की इस्वर इस दुनिया को उस तरह नियंत्रित नहीं कर रहा है जिस तरह आप सोच रहे हैं . इन अत्याचारों को देखकर ऐसा ही लगता है की ये दुनिया स्वचालित है और इस्वर हमारे दैनिक जीवन में हस्तचेप नहीं करता है .  इस जगत का हर तत्व एक दुसरे से क्रिया प्रतिक्रिया कर रहा है और जो हमें दीखता है वो उसी का परिणाम है.
अब कुछ लोग कहेंगे की हस्तछेप नहीं करता तो कर्मों का फल कैसे मिलता है ? किसी जीव को किस कर्म का कैसा फल मिलेगा इसका कोई निश्चित जवाब नहीं पर मानव समाज के बारे में कहा जा सकता है की उसको मिलने वाला सुख और दुःख उसी समाज के लोगों द्वारा जाग्रत या अर्धनिद्रा की अवस्था में किये गए कर्मों का परिणाम है . और इसके लिए कई चीज़ें उत्तरदायी हैं जिसमें मानव की बुद्धि सबसे प्रमुख  है . जिसके द्वारा वो सामाजिक ताने बाने बुनता है . जैसे किसी समझ में कोई कार्य मान्य है और किसी समाज में उसी कार्य के लिए सजा (कष्ट) मिलता है . जैसे बम कोई और बनाता है , इस्तेमाल कोई और करता है पर मरता कोई और है .
इस तरह हम देखें तो  दुःख और सुख मानव की स्वयं अर्जित की गयी संपत्ति है और इसमें सबसे प्रमुख योगदान उसकी बुद्धि और उसके बाद प्रकृति का है . इसलिए मनुष्य को इस्वर की चिता नहीं करनी चाहिए . इसका मतलब ये नहीं की मै इस्वर की खोज करने या उसे जानने से मना  कर रहा हूँ  परन्तु पहले मानव समाज के कष्टों को दूर करना जरूरी है और उसमें कोई इस्वर किसी तरह की सहायता नहीं करेगा . प्रकृति चुनौती सामने रखेगी और बुद्धि का प्रयोग कर उसका सामना करना होगा . इस्वर को अगर जानना है तो सुरुआत खुद से करनी होगी .

----------


## Mr_perfect

> मित्रो
> मैं ईश्वर में विश्वास करता था, करता हूँ लेकिन अक्सर मैं भगवान से(मन ही मन) कहा करता था कि अगर तू है तो कुछ तो ऐसा कर या दिखा कि मैं पूर्ण विश्वास से मानूँ कि तू है।
> आज मैं कह सकता हूँ कि भगवान ने मेरी बात सुनी और उसने कुछ ऐसा किया, दिखाया कि वो है।
> मेरे जीवन में ऐसा कुछ पारलौकिक, अलौकिक घटित हो रहा है जिससे मैं यह कह सकता हूँ भगवान है।


मेरे जीवन मेँ भी ऐसी कई घटनाएँ हो चुकी है जिस कारण मेरा विश्वास दृढ़ हो गया कि भगवान है .

----------


## Akash78

[*QUOTE=Akash78;337431]मूल प्रश्न ही गलत है..!  ईश्वर  नही है ?  दोस्त ![/QUOTE]१.इस संसार को किसने पैदा किया,यह एक सामान्य प्रश्न है.इस दुनिया को  ईश्वर ने बनाया . २. यह इस प्रश्न का  वैसा ही सामान्य उत्तर है .३.यदि यह पूछा जाये कि, यह  ईश्वर कौन है ? और यह कैसे अस्तित्व में आया ? तो एन प्रश्नों के कोई उत्तर नहीं........?
४.जो लोग ईश्वर में विस्वास रखते है ,वे इसे सर्वसक्तिमान , सर्वव्यापक, तथा सर्व-अंतर्यामी= सर्वज्ञ कहते है..५.ईश्वर में कुछ नैतिक गुण भी बताये जाते है. ईश्वरइ शिव = भला कहा जाता है . ईश्वर  को न्यायी कहा जाता है  और ईश्वर ईश्वरको दयालू भी कहा जाता है .  

*

----------


## guruji

> जीव की कई योनियाँ होती हैं और योनी के अनुसार जीव की छमता भी निर्धारित होती है . जैसे तोता योनी का जीव उड़  सकता है पर कुत्ते की योनी का नहीं . हाथी की योनी का जीव जितना वजन उठा सकता है चूहे की योनी का नहीं . उसी तरह मानव योनी के जीव की अपनी छमता और सीमा है . इसी तरह कुछ योनियों के जीव ऐसे होते हैं जिन्हें हम साधारण स्थितियों में देख नहीं सकते . कुछ योनियाँ ऐसी भी हैं जो ऐसे कार्य कर सकती हैं जिन्हें हम तो असंभव मानते हैं पर उन योनियों के लिए संभव हैं और हमें वो जीव अपनी सीमा के अनुसार नहीं देखाई देते परन्तु उनके द्वारा किये जाने वाले कार्यों का परिणाम दिखाई दे जाता है


*विज्ञान के अनुसार हर वस्तु एटम से बनी है तो ये अदृश्य जीव भी एटम से बने होंगे?*

----------


## love birds

मैं भी ईस्वर को मानता हू क्योकि एक बार हमारे यहाँ लगातार तीन दिन तक बारिश हुई थी लगभग सभी घरों की छतो से पानी टपक रहा था तो मैंने सपने में देखा था की श्री क्रिशन जी बल रूप में खेलने क साथ साथ पानी के गुभारे चोद रहे ते और कह रहे थे की तीन दिन म यहाँ से नहीं जाऊंगा ! हा और एक दिन मैं चार दोस्तों के साथ था अरे सपने में तो हमारे पास एक आदमी आया हम उसे नहीं जानते थे मगर जब भी वो मेरी तरफ देखते थे तो वो मुझे श्री क्रिशन दिखाई दे रहे थे मेरे कहने पर मेरे दोस्त ये बात नहीं मान रहे थे मगर उन्होंने जाते वक्त कहा की म सिर्फ तुमसे मिलने आया था ! उस दिन के बाद मैंने जिस भी चीज की इच्छा की मुझे वो चीज बगर किसी रुकावट के मिल गई मैं तो भगवान में विश्वास करता हू मुझे उन पर विश्वास ह की वो जो भी करेंगे हम सब के लिए वोही अच्छा होगा !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*मैंने तो आज तक नहीं देखा है | जब देख लूँगा तो मान लूँगा |
वैसे मुझे आस्तिक लोगों से कोई समस्या नहीं है | बल्कि बहुत से लोग  ईश्वर के डर से बुरा कम नहीं करते | उस नज़रिए से तो अच्छा ही है  कि ऐसे लोग आस्तिक हों |*

----------


## amar2007

> *विज्ञान के अनुसार हर वस्तु एटम से बनी है तो ये अदृश्य जीव भी एटम से बने होंगे?*


बिलकुल !!! ये भी परमाणु से ही बने होने चाहिए !!

----------


## guruji

तो वे इतने छोटे हैं कि हमें साधारण रूप से दिखाई नहीं देते? जैसे अमीबा जैसे एक कोशीय जीव ?



> बिलकुल !!! ये भी परमाणु से ही बने होने चाहिए !!

----------


## guruji

क्या आप इस बात को मानते हैं कि परमाणु में इलेक्टॉन नाभिक के चारों ओर चक्कर काटते हैं?



> मित्रों दो बातें होती है   ----    जानो    और मानो 
> 
> 
> जानो ----   जब हम किसी के विषय में जानकारी प्राप्त करके उसे follow करते है उस पर यकींन करते है 
> 
> 
> मानो ----- जब हम किसी को मान कर कहते है  जैसे की भेड़ चाल 
> 
> 
> तो मित्रों इश्वर है या नहीं आप खुद जान सकते है ,

----------


## Raman46

> *मित्रों हम में से अधिकांश लोग  ईश्वर के आस्तित्व को स्वीकार करतें हैं..और कुछ लोग ऐसे भी हैं जो ईश्वर  को न मानकर कुछ अलग विचारधारा रखतें हैं ..मैसभी लोगों को अपने इस सूत्र  में आमंत्रित करता हूँ की वो बड़े ही सभ्य तरीके से अपने विचरों को हमारे  समक्ष प्रस्तुत करें ..वैसे मै व्यक्तिगत तौर पर ईश्वर में आस्था नहीं  रखता...परन्तु दुसरे व्यक्ति की आस्था को कभी ठेस भी नहीं पहुँचाता..इस  सूत्र को शुरू करने का मेरा मकसद यही है की मै अपने विचारों में थोड़ी तरलता  लाऊं ताकि जीवन की कुछ बातों को समझने  में मुझे कठिनाई न हो ...मुझे अपना  शिष्य समझकर अपनी राय प्रस्तुत करें...*


* 
श्री मान  रणवीर साहब वन्दे -मातरम दोस्त 

दोस्त कहना चाहूँगा  यह एक आस्था और विश्वास का सवाल   है / किसी के मानने या ना मानने से सचाई तो नही बदल जायेगा /  सूरज  कि दिशा नही बदलेगी / आश्मान निचे नही आ जायेगा / इश्वर एक उनिभ्र्सल  ट्रुथ  है /एक शक्ति है /  jo  हर जगह व्याप्त है /कण कण में उनका वाश है /वो आप भी हो सकते है /क्या आपने अपने बारे में आज तक जान पाया है कि कौन है आप ? आप का सं चालन  कहाँ से हो रहा है/ शरिर   के वो कौन सा हिस्सा है jo इसे चला रहा हे ? क्या जान पायेन  है इसे ? दोस्त अगर आप अपने आप को नही जन पाए फिर भी आप का स्तित्व   है / लोग अपने asli   पिता तक को नही जान पाते है ? unhe तो अपनी माता से कही गयी बात पर ही भरोषा karna होता है / आप कहेंगे कि डीनये  से  जान पाते है/ अगर मान लें डीएनए नही मैच किया तो तब आप क्या कहेंगे /कोई न कोई का डीएनए तो होगा ही /फिर आप उसे कैसे पता लगायेंगे कि वो सकस कौन है ?  क्या वो नही है?  कही न कही तो वो होगा ही / पर आप खोज  नही पा रहे है / क्या इससे सच बदल जायेगा / नही ना / सच तो सच है / इश्वर अनादी है सर्व shkti  मान है /सर्व व्यापी है /हम में आप में हर उस जिव हें .. es    जगत में / इसी लिए मैंने पहले ही कहा किसी के मानने या न मानने से सच को नही बदला जा सकता है वैसे ही इस्वर को झुठलाना बचपना ही होगा दोस्त /*

----------


## amar2007

> तो वे इतने छोटे हैं कि हमें साधारण रूप से दिखाई नहीं देते? जैसे अमीबा जैसे एक कोशीय जीव ?


वो छोटे भी हो सकते हैं और बड़े भी !! जैसे हवा हमारे चारों तरफ है पर दिखाई नहीं देती भले ही बनी परमाणुओं से बनी  हो पर हमें अन्य तरीकों से उसका ज्ञान हो जाता है . हवा के तोडा सा तेज होने पर लटके कपडे हिलने लगते हैं तो हिलने (परिणाम ) से हम जान लेते हैं कि उसका कारन (हवा का तेज चलना ) और करता (हवा ) मौजूद है .

----------


## guruji

बस ऐसे ही भगवान के होने का आभास, अहसास सक्षम व्यक्तियों को हो जाता है ! या यों कहें कि जिसको वो अपने होने का अहसास कराना चाहता है उसे हो जाता है।

----------


## amar2007

> बस ऐसे ही भगवान के होने का आभास, अहसास सक्षम व्यक्तियों को हो जाता है ! या यों कहें कि जिसको वो अपने होने का अहसास कराना चाहता है उसे हो जाता है।



..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........ सत्य वचन !

----------


## guruji

अमर जी
आप निम्न में से किसी पर यह विश्वास करते हैं कि यह होता है या हो सकता है?
आत्मा, रूह
भूत प्रेत जिन्न
फ़रिश्ते, पुण्यात्माएँ, दैवीय शक्ति
किसी भूत प्रेत जिन्न या दैवीय शक्ति का किसी व्यक्ति के अन्दर आना
पूर्व जन्म, पुनर्जन्म
स्वर्ग नर्क
धर्म
पुण्य-पाप
कर्म, कर्मों का फ़ल
जादू 
टोना
पूजा पाठ में शक्ति
टेलीपैथी
हिप्नोटिस्म
ज्योतिष
ग्रहों, उपग्रहों का प्रभाव
वैसे मुझे पूर्ण विश्वास है कि आपका उत्तर सभी के लिए नकारात्मक होगा।

----------


## jhatka

> *विज्ञान के अनुसार हर वस्तु एटम से बनी है तो ये अदृश्य जीव भी एटम से बने होंगे?*





> बिलकुल !!! ये भी परमाणु से ही बने होने चाहिए !!





> तो वे इतने छोटे हैं कि हमें साधारण रूप से दिखाई नहीं देते? जैसे अमीबा जैसे एक कोशीय जीव ?





> वो छोटे भी हो सकते हैं और बड़े भी !! जैसे हवा हमारे चारों तरफ है पर दिखाई नहीं देती भले ही बनी परमाणुओं से बनी  हो पर हमें अन्य तरीकों से उसका ज्ञान हो जाता है . हवा के तोडा सा तेज होने पर लटके कपडे हिलने लगते हैं तो हिलने (परिणाम ) से हम जान लेते हैं कि उसका कारन (हवा का तेज चलना ) और करता (हवा ) मौजूद है .



मै इस पर कुछ लिखना चाहूँगा -
संसार में कई चीज़ें " समय " और " स्थान "  के चक्र से बाहर है जो इंसानी बुद्धि से परे है .
" समय " से परे होने का अर्थ है वो किसी निश्चित समय में मौजूद नहीं होता जैसे हम कहते हैं की फलां समय से फलां समय तक ये चीज़ मौजूद है तो उसकी गणना असे नहीं हो सकती .
 " स्थान "  से परे होने का अर्थ की वो कोई स्थान नहीं घेरता जैसे कोई व्यक्ति दुनिया में कुछ स्थान घेर पाता है 

वो वस्तुएं इस समय और स्थान से परे है . ये वस्तुए भी परमाणु से ही  बनी भौतिक वस्तुए हैं पर इनकी संरचना विशेष  प्रकार के होने के कारण ये भौतिक वस्तुएं हमारी चेतना से बाहर है 
अब एक उदाहरण देखिये - यदि कोई जीव एक अरब साल में एक बार हिलता है तो क्या हम अपने सिमित जीवनकाल से उन्हें महसूस कर सकतें हैं ?
या कोई जीव बिखरे हुए सूक्ष्म अदृश्य कणों  से बना हो तो क्या उसके स्थान को महसूस कर सकतें हैं ??
शायद नहीं 
तो भौतिक वस्तुतों में अभी मात्र  ११२ तत्व के परमाणु ही खोजे जा सकें हैं 
अभी भी कई ऐसे परमाणु के प्रकार मौजूद हैं जिनको पहचाना नहीं जा सका है 
{ कुछ विचार kant theory of time and space के हैं  }

----------


## guruji

जी हाँ ! अभी तो पश्चिमी विज्ञान अपनी शैशव अवस्था में है। 
हां, भारत में रामायण काल और महाभारत काल में विज्ञान काफ़ी विकसित था। 
जैसे जैसे विज्ञान विकसित होगा, भगवान के बारे में भी गुत्थियाँ खुलेंगी।
आज का विज्ञान सिर्फ़ उस बात को मानता है जिसे वो जानता है।
अगर आज से दो सौ साल पहले कोई कहता कि इन्सान हजारों मील दूर से आपस में बात कर सकता है तो ?
तो क्या उस समय का विज्ञान, वैज्ञानिक इस बात को मान लेते?

----------


## jhatka

बहुत अच्छा सवाल है ..मुझसे नहीं पूछा गया फिर भी उत्सुकतावश मै अपना मत रखना चाहूँगा -
आत्मा, रूह
भूत प्रेत जिन्न
फ़रिश्ते, पुण्यात्माएँ, दैवीय शक्ति
किसी भूत प्रेत जिन्न या का किसी व्यक्ति के अन्दर आना
पूर्व जन्म, पुनर्जन्म
स्वर्ग नर्क
जादू 
टोना

उपरोक्त में किसी में मुझे विश्वाश नहीं है .

धर्म
पुण्य-पाप
कर्म, कर्मों का फ़ल
पूजा पाठ में शक्ति

उपरोक्त चीज़ों को बस मै इसलिए मानता हूँ क्यूंकि इंसानी जीवन में इनका नैतिक दृष्टि से बड़ा महत्त्व है 
इन चीज़ों को मानाने से व्यक्ति किसी शक्ति में आस्था रखने के कारण समस्याओं से मुक्ति पाता है .इससे उसके मन को शान्ति मिलाती है .
इसका कारण बस मै यही मानता हूँ की व्यक्ति हर कार्य कारण का जिम्मेवार खुद को न मानकर किसी दूसरी सता को मानता है .

टेलीपैथी
हिप्नोटिस्म
ज्योतिष
ग्रहों, उपग्रहों का प्रभाव

उपरोक्त चीज़ें विशुद्ध विज्ञान हैं और इन्हें मै स्वीकार  करता हूँ .
पर इनके द्वारा गलत और भ्रामक सोच को नहीं मानता .

----------


## jhatka

> जी हाँ ! अभी तो पश्चिमी विज्ञान अपनी शैशव अवस्था में है। 
> हां, भारत में रामायण काल और महाभारत काल में विज्ञान काफ़ी विकसित था। 
> जैसे जैसे विज्ञान विकसित होगा, भगवान के बारे में भी गुत्थियाँ खुलेंगी।
> आज का विज्ञान सिर्फ़ उस बात को मानता है जिसे वो जानता है।
> अगर आज से दो सौ साल पहले कोई कहता कि इन्सान हजारों मील दूर से आपस में बात कर सकता है तो ?
> तो क्या उस समय का विज्ञान, वैज्ञानिक इस बात को मान लेते?


 विज्ञान का  विकास भारत में हुआ ..पर वो विज्ञान भौतिक विज्ञान नहीं था 
कई ऋषि मुनियों और तपस्वियों ने मानव के अंदर के आध्यात्म शक्ति पर गहरा चिंतन मनन किया जिसे षड्दर्शन और उसके बाद शंकर ..रामानुज के विचारों में पाया जाता है .आध्यात्म और दर्शन के क्षेत्र में भारत का यागदान अदितीय है . पर उन लोगों में भी दो वर्गीकरण है ..एक  जो इश्वर को मानने वाले थे और दूसरे वो जो इन्हें नहीं मानते थे . नहीं मानने वालो में चार्वाक ..बुद्ध ..जैन आतें हैं .इन्होने इश्वर के आस्तित्व को सिरे से नकार दिया .बाद में शकर ने एक नया विचार ब्रह्म के बारे में बताया और उनके बारे में कहा की वो  निर्गुण होतें है और इश्वर से पृथक है .

भारत को छोड़ पश्चिम देशों में शुद्ध भौतिक विज्ञान पर खोज हुई है .और उसकी तुलना भारत के विज्ञान से नहीं की जानी चाहिए .मेरे अनुसार दोनों सर्वथा अलग है .इस पर ये नहीं कहा जा सकता की हमारा विज्ञान उनसे ज्यादा विकसित था .

----------


## guruji

> टेलीपैथी
> 
> 
> उपरोक्त चीज़ें विशुद्ध विज्ञान हैं और इन्हें मै स्वीकार  करता हूँ .
> पर इनके द्वारा गलत और भ्रामक सोच को नहीं मानता .


क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि विज्ञान टेलीपैथी में कौन से उपकरण प्रयोग करता है, कौन सी तरंगें प्रयोग की जाती है और कौन सी उर्जा का प्रयोग होता है?
जिस तरह विज्ञान उन सभी को मोबाइल फ़ोन उपलब्ध करा सकता है जो इसे पाना चाहते हैं और पैसे खर्च कर सकते हैं क्या उसी तरह विज्ञान किन्ही चाहवान व्यक्तियों को टेलीपैथी की सुविधा उपलब्ध करा सकता है ?

----------


## jhatka

जी नहीं ,कोई वैज्ञानिक उपकरण का प्रयोग  नहीं किया जाता .ये मोबाइल या फोन की तरह की सुविधा उपलब्ध करने वाली कोई चीज़ नहीं है .
मैंने इसे विशुद्ध विज्ञान इसीलिए कहा की की इसका आभास उनलोगों में होता है जिनकी स्नायु शक्तियां विशिष्ट प्रकार की होती हैं .
ये अभी खोज का विषय है |

----------


## jhatka

क्या ये हमें इश्वर में आस्था रखने में मदद करता है ?
क्या ये वो बात नहीं हो गयी की जिसे हम नहीं समझ पाते तो उसे हम भगवान की लीला समझ लेतें हैं ?
वैसे अभी कई चीज़ें हैं जिसकी व्याख्या या विश्लेषण वर्तमान में विज्ञान नहीं पा रहा तो क्या उसका कारण इश्वर मान लें ?

----------


## guruji

> जी नहीं ,कोई वैज्ञानिक उपकरण का प्रयोग  नहीं किया जाता .ये मोबाइल या फोन की तरह की सुविधा उपलब्ध करने वाली कोई चीज़ नहीं है .
> मैंने इसे विशुद्ध विज्ञान इसीलिए कहा की की इसका आभास उनलोगों में होता है जिनकी स्नायु शक्तियां विशिष्ट प्रकार की होती हैं .
> ये अभी खोज का विषय है |


इसी तरह भगवान का आभास भी उन्हीं लोगों को होता है जो इसके योग्य होते हैं।
टेलीपैथी में यदि किन्हीं दो व्यक्तियों (क और ख) के बीच सम्बन्ध स्थापित होता है तो आपके अनुसार वो दोनों टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। इसी तरह दो अन्य व्यक्ति (ग और घ) आपस में टेली पैथी से सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं तो वो दोनों भी योग्य हुए।
अब चार व्यक्ति(क ख ग घ ) टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। तो क्या ये दो जोड़े आपस में साथी बदल कर( क और ग : ख और घ ) भी सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं?

----------


## guruji

> क्या ये हमें इश्वर में आस्था रखने में मदद करता है ?
> क्या ये वो बात नहीं हो गयी की जिसे हम नहीं समझ पाते तो उसे हम भगवान की लीला समझ लेतें हैं ?
> वैसे अभी कई चीज़ें हैं जिसकी व्याख्या या विश्लेषण वर्तमान में विज्ञान नहीं पा रहा तो क्या उसका कारण इश्वर मान लें ?


आज का तथाकथित विज्ञान सबूत मांगता है तो जिस बात का सबूत ही नहीं तो उसे कैसे हम विज्ञान मान लें?
सबूत विज्ञान ही मांगता है भगवान नहीं !
रेखागणित में कितनी ही ऐसी बातें हैं (axoim) जिनको हम तर्क के आधार पर साबित नहीं कर सकते लेकिन वो हैं और विज्ञान उनका प्रयोग भी करता है.
an axiom or postulate is a proposition that is not proved or demonstrated but considered to be either self-evident, or subject to necessary decision. That is to say, an axiom is a logical statement that is assumed to be true. Therefore, its truth is taken for granted, and serves as a starting point for deducing and inferring other (theory dependent) truths.
तथ्य-साक्ष्य, सबूत-साबित करने की परम्परा विज्ञान ने ही चलाई है।
भगवान को किसी साक्ष्य की जरूरत नहीं !

----------


## guruji

> जिसे हम नहीं समझ पाते तो उसे हम भगवान की लीला समझ लेतें हैं


जो भगवान को समझ लेता है भगवान उसी के लिए है।
जब हमें समझ आती है तभी हम ईश्वर के बारे में समझ आती है। नासमझ को ईश्वर की समझ कहाँ !

----------


## jhatka

तो क्या अभी तक इस पृथ्वी पर जितने लोग हुए जो भगवान् को नहीं मानतें थे / हैं सारे नासमझ थे /है ??
आपके कथन के अनुसार तो बुद्ध ..महावीर ..जैसे आध्यात्म लोग ...और विभिन्न विषयों के विभीन्न लोग जो भगवान् को नहीं मानते वो भी नासमझ हैं ??

विज्ञान सबूत मांगता है ये तो ठीक है साथ ही साथ वो सबूत की तालाश भी करता है .और इसी कारण से आज इसने इतनी तरक्की की है | विज्ञान ये तो नहीं मानता की सब भगवान् की देन है और उस पर छोड़ दो | अगर ऐसा होता तो क्या आज हम पाषाण काल में नहीं जी रहे होते ?
क्या ये आस्था से ऊपर उठकर अति नहीं है ???

----------


## jhatka

तर्कशास्त्र (logic) में स्वयंसिद्ध (axiom) ऐसे कथनों को कहते हैं जिन्हें सिद्ध नहीं किया जाता |
स्वयंसिद्धों को 'सत्यता' को बिना शंका के स्वीकार कर लिया जाता है । स्वयंसिद्ध अन्य 'सत्यों' को सिद्ध करने के लिये आधार का काम करते हैं।
ऐसा स्वीकार इसीलिए किया जाता है की हमें अन्य सत्य प्राप्त करने होतें हैं |और उनके लिए आधार की आवश्यकता होती है |
यदि भगवान हैं तो उनके लिए हमें क्यूँ किसी आधार की आवश्यकता है.वो तो नहीं होनी चाहिए |

----------


## rajesh1156

> नहीं यार ....ऐसी कोई बात नहीं 
> इस मामले में मै खुद 50 -50 % पर हूँ |


yehi meri halat hai bhai kafi time se research mara . apki sonch bahut had tak sahi hi dost sirf viswas ki bat hi ham sab ki achi buri icha sakti hi milkar sansar chalati hi koi ishwar nahi ham sabhi iswar aur saitan hi

----------


## jhatka

> जो भगवान को समझ लेता है भगवान उसी के लिए है।
> जब हमें समझ आती है तभी हम ईश्वर के बारे में समझ आती है। नासमझ को ईश्वर की समझ कहाँ !


वैसे मै अपना मत रख दूँ ताकि भ्रम न हो -
मै वेदान्त के उस विचार को मानता हूँ जिसके अनुसार  ईश्वर की सत्ता तर्क से सिद्ध नहीं की जा सकती. ईश्वर के पक्ष में जितने प्रबल तर्क दिये जा सकते हैं उतने ही प्रबल तर्क उनके विपक्ष में भी दिये जा सकते हैं. तथा, बुद्धि पक्ष-विपक्ष के तुल्य-बल तर्कों से ईश्वर की सिद्धि या असिद्धि नहीं कर सकती. वेदान्तियों के अनुसार ईश्वर केवल श्रुति-प्रमाण से सिद्ध होता है| अनुमान की गति ईश्वर तक नहीं है|

कुछ अन्य तर्क जो ईश्वरवाद के विरोध में दिए जातें हैं (ये मेरे नहीं हैं )
संसार में बहुत सी घटनाएँ ऐसी भी होती हैं जिनका कोई उद्देश्य, अथवा कल्याणकारी उद्देश्य नहीं जान पड़ता, यथा अतिवृष्टि, अनावृष्टि, अकाल, बाढ़, आग लग जाना, अकालमृत्यु, जरा, व्याधियाँ और बहुत से हिंसक और दुष्ट प्राणी। संसार में जितने नियम और ऐक्य दृष्टिगोचर होते हैं उतनी ही अनियमितता और विरोध भी दिखाई पड़ते हैं। इनका कारण ढूँढ़ना उतना ही आवश्यक है जितना नियमों और ऐक्य का। जैसे, समाज में सभी लोगों को राजा या राज्यप्रबंध एक दूसरे के प्रति व्यवहार में नियंत्रित रखता है, वैसे ही संसार के सभी प्राणियों के ऊपर शासन करनेवाले और उनको पाप और पुण्य के लिए यातना, दंड और पुरस्कार देनेवाले ईश्वर की आवश्यकता है। इसके उत्तर में अनीश्वरवादी यह कहता है कि संसार में प्राकृतिक नियमों के अतिरिक्त और कोई नियम नहीं दिखाई पड़ते। पाप और पुण्य का भेद मिथ्या है जो मनुष्य ने अपने मन से बना लिया है। यहाँ पर सब क्रियाओं की प्रतिक्रियाएँ होती रहती हैं और सब कामों का लेखा बराबर हो जाता है। इसके लिए किसी और नियामक तथा शासक की आवश्यकता नहीं है। यदि पाप और पुण्य के लिए दंड और पुरस्कार का प्रबंध होता तथा उनको रोकने और करानेवाला कोई ईश्वर होता; और पुण्यात्माओं की रक्षा हुआ करती तथा पापात्माओं को दंड मिला करता तो ईसामसीह और गांधी जैसे पुण्यात्माओं की नृशंस हत्या न हो पाती।

मेरे कहने का सार यही है की इश्वर को न मानने वाले लोगों को नासमझ न कहा जाए |
धन्यवाद

----------


## guruji

मैंने कभी नहीं कहा कि वे नासमझ थे, जैन लोग महावीर को भगवान की तरह और बौद्ध अनुयायी बुद्ध को भगवान की तरह पूजते हैं।
गुरु नानक ने भगवान के अस्तित्व को माना है। नानक ने हिन्दू धर्म में व्याप्त कुरीतियों का विरोध किया था ना कि भगवान का। गुरू नानक ने अपने को कभी भगवान नहीं माना। नानक ने भगवान को अकाल पुरुख(पुरुष) कहा।


> तो क्या अभी तक इस पृथ्वी पर जितने लोग हुए जो भगवान् को नहीं मानतें थे / हैं सारे नासमझ थे /है ??
> आपके कथन के अनुसार तो बुद्ध ..महावीर ..जैसे आध्यात्म लोग ...और विभिन्न विषयों के विभीन्न लोग जो भगवान् को नहीं मानते वो भी नासमझ हैं ??


मैं ईश्वर को ना मानने वालों को नासमझ नहीं कह रहा सिर्फ़ इतना कह रहा हूँ कि उन्हें ईश्वर की समझ नहीं।
जैसे एक सिविल इन्जीनीयर को कम्प्यूटर की गहन जानकारी नहीं होती।

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*शायद ये सब विश्वास कि बुनियाद पर टिका है! वैसे भी खा जाता है कि विश्वास करो तो गंगा भी माँ है और नहीं तो बहता पानी! भगवान् आप सभी का भला करे! प्रार्थना करते हैं कि आप सभी के जीवन में कुछ ऐसा सुखमय हो जिससे आपको उसकी शक्तिओं का एहसास हो!*

----------


## guruji

> इसी तरह भगवान का आभास भी उन्हीं लोगों को होता है जो इसके योग्य होते हैं।
> टेलीपैथी में यदि किन्हीं दो व्यक्तियों (क और ख) के बीच सम्बन्ध स्थापित होता है तो आपके अनुसार वो दोनों टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। इसी तरह दो अन्य व्यक्ति (ग और घ) आपस में टेली पैथी से सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं तो वो दोनों भी योग्य हुए।
> अब चार व्यक्ति(क ख ग घ ) टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। तो क्या ये दो जोड़े आपस में साथी बदल कर( क और ग : ख और घ ) भी सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं?


*मैं इस प्रविष्टि के उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ।*

----------


## Raman46

> क्या ये हमें इश्वर में आस्था रखने में मदद करता है ?
> क्या ये वो बात नहीं हो गयी की जिसे हम नहीं समझ पाते तो उसे हम भगवान की लीला समझ लेतें हैं ?
> वैसे अभी कई चीज़ें हैं जिसकी व्याख्या या विश्लेषण वर्तमान में विज्ञान नहीं पा रहा तो क्या उसका कारण इश्वर मान लें ?


* 
दोस्त  द्धहोम मचाले वन्दे-मातरम 
कहना चाहुगा     किसी   व्यक्ति विषेस  के किसी  चीज का ना मान न ही सच है क्या ? सच का परिभाषा क्या हाई आप के अनुसार बताना चाहेंगे ? आप क्या कहना कहते है यही की विज्ञानं इश्वर को नही मानता है .कौन कहता है भाई /भूल कर रहे हो आप /आज मेडिकल साइंस....जो हर किसी  की अहम् हिस्सा ही नही अनिवार्य है .भी मानता है उपरबाला को / जब कोई डाक्टर किसी  मरीज का आप्रेसन करता है तो कहता है मैं तो अपना कार्य कर रहा हूँ जीवन मरण तो इश्वर के हाथ है /
एक छोटा सा सबाल :भगवन का मतलब जानते हो क्या होता है ?
भग + वान = भगवान /  अर्थार्त क+ख = ग /आई कुछ समझ की नही / भगवन शिव शंकर को अर्ध नारिस्वर क्यों कहा गया ? पति और पत्नी से उत्पन =फल अर्थार्त बच्चा / जो हम सब ही है /यही है भगवन / तुम में हम में /हर प्राणी मात्र में .हर जिव जंतु में /तभी तो इश्वर को कण -कण में उनका वास कहा गया है दोस्त /इश्वर एक  परम शक्ति है / इन्हें जानने और समझने के लिए सबसे पहले अपने आप को जानना होगा / तर्क -वितर्क से इस महान शक्ति को समझ पाना नामुमकिन है / तर्क का कोई अंत नही / अगर किसी  व्यक्ति विषेस का  डीएनए उसके पिता के डीएनए से मैच नही करता है तो आप क्या कहेंगे कि उसका कोई पिता ही नही है / कैसे खोज कर पाएंगे उस व्यती को जिसका डीएनए मिला / यही है वो सच जिसे ना चाहते हुए ,बिन देखे स्वीकार करना पड़ता है /क्यों  कि वो व्यक्ति कही न कही मौजूद है जिसका डीएनए टेस्ट में मिला /  आशा करूँगा आप कि समझ में अब कुछ कुछ आ रहा होगा दोस्त .skp*

----------


## jhatka

> मैंने कभी नहीं कहा कि वे नासमझ थे, जैन लोग महावीर को भगवान की तरह और बौद्ध अनुयायी बुद्ध को भगवान की तरह पूजते हैं।
> गुरु नानक ने भगवान के अस्तित्व को माना है। नानक ने हिन्दू धर्म में व्याप्त कुरीतियों का विरोध किया था ना कि भगवान का। गुरू नानक ने अपने को कभी भगवान नहीं माना। नानक ने भगवान को अकाल पुरुख(पुरुष) कहा।


 जी हाँ , 
उनके अनुआयी उन्हें भगवान् की तरह पूजते थे पर ये खुद अनीश्वरवादी थे | 
बुद्ध इश्वर को नहीं मानते थे और उनके अनुसार ये जगत प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद के नियम पर चलती है | 
जैन इश्वर को मानते तो थे पर उनके अनुसार इश्वर केवल दृष्टा है कर्ता नहीं | 
गुरुनानक सर्वेश्वरवादी थे और मूर्तिपूजा ..रुढियों अन्धविश्वाशों के कट्टर विरोधी थे | 
चूँकि इस तरह के कई लोगों के विचार आम लोगों के जीवन के लिए काफी उपयोगी और आध्यात्मिक संतुष्टि देने वाली थी तो बाद में उनको मानने वाले लोग इन्हें ही भगवान् की तरह पूजने लगे | उनकी आस्था धीरे धीरे गहरी होती चली गयी | 



> मैं ईश्वर को ना मानने वालों को नासमझ नहीं कह रहा सिर्फ़ इतना कह रहा हूँ कि उन्हें ईश्वर की समझ नहीं।
> जैसे एक सिविल इन्जीनीयर को कम्प्यूटर की गहन जानकारी नहीं होती।


ये तो डिप्लोमेटिक जवाब हुआ | ;);)
अच्छा कोई बात नहीं , इश्वरवादियों  की आस्था इतनी गहरी होती है की अनिश्वादी उन्हें नासमझ ही समझ लेतें हैं | ये कोई नई बात नहीं है |

----------


## jhatka

> *मैं इस प्रविष्टि के उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ।*


जहां तक मै सोचता हूँ सामान क्षमता वाले दो जोड़े भी आपस में साथी बदल कर संपर्क कर सकतें हैं |
(मै ये जरुर कहना चाहूँगा की इसे जादू टोने और इश्वर के साथ जोड़ कर नहीं देखा जाना चाहिए क्यूंकि ये  परामनोविज्ञान का विषय है जिस पर निरंतर अनुसंधान जारी है | इस तरह के कई आसामान्य घटनाओं  पर शोधकर्ताओं को सफलता भी मिली है )

----------


## amar2007

> अमर जी
> आप निम्न में से किसी पर यह विश्वास करते हैं कि यह होता है या हो सकता है?
> आत्मा, रूह
> भूत प्रेत जिन्न
> फ़रिश्ते, पुण्यात्माएँ, दैवीय शक्ति
> किसी भूत प्रेत जिन्न या दैवीय शक्ति का किसी व्यक्ति के अन्दर आना
> पूर्व जन्म, पुनर्जन्म
> स्वर्ग नर्क
> धर्म
> ...


छमा चाहूँगा आपके विस्वास तो ठेस पहुंचाने के लिए !! में इन चीज़ों पर विस्वास करता हूँ पर हो सकता है जैसा  आप करते हों , वैसा नहीं !!
पहले आप इन शब्दों को परिभाषित करते हुए इनके मानव जीवन पर पड़ने वाले प्रभाव को समझाइये  , उसके बाद ही में कुछ कह सकता हूँ !!!!

----------


## amar2007

> मै इस पर कुछ लिखना चाहूँगा -
> संसार में कई चीज़ें " समय " और " स्थान "  के चक्र से बाहर है जो इंसानी बुद्धि से परे है .
> " समय " से परे होने का अर्थ है वो किसी निश्चित समय में मौजूद नहीं होता जैसे हम कहते हैं की फलां समय से फलां समय तक ये चीज़ मौजूद है तो उसकी गणना असे नहीं हो सकती .
>  " स्थान "  से परे होने का अर्थ की वो कोई स्थान नहीं घेरता जैसे कोई व्यक्ति दुनिया में कुछ स्थान घेर पाता है 
> 
> वो वस्तुएं इस समय और स्थान से परे है . ये वस्तुए भी परमाणु से ही  बनी भौतिक वस्तुए हैं पर इनकी संरचना विशेष  प्रकार के होने के कारण ये भौतिक वस्तुएं हमारी चेतना से बाहर है 
> अब एक उदाहरण देखिये - यदि कोई जीव एक अरब साल में एक बार हिलता है तो क्या हम अपने सिमित जीवनकाल से उन्हें महसूस कर सकतें हैं ?
> या कोई जीव बिखरे हुए सूक्ष्म अदृश्य कणों  से बना हो तो क्या उसके स्थान को महसूस कर सकतें हैं ??
> शायद नहीं 
> ...


आपका एक एक शब्द सत्य है !!

----------


## amar2007

> विज्ञान का  विकास भारत में हुआ ..पर वो विज्ञान भौतिक विज्ञान नहीं था 
> कई ऋषि मुनियों और तपस्वियों ने मानव के अंदर के आध्यात्म शक्ति पर गहरा चिंतन मनन किया जिसे षड्दर्शन और उसके बाद शंकर ..रामानुज के विचारों में पाया जाता है .आध्यात्म और दर्शन के क्षेत्र में भारत का यागदान अदितीय है . पर उन लोगों में भी दो वर्गीकरण है ..एक  जो इश्वर को मानने वाले थे और दूसरे वो जो इन्हें नहीं मानते थे . नहीं मानने वालो में चार्वाक ..बुद्ध ..जैन आतें हैं .इन्होने इश्वर के आस्तित्व को सिरे से नकार दिया .बाद में शकर ने एक नया विचार ब्रह्म के बारे में बताया और उनके बारे में कहा की वो  निर्गुण होतें है और इश्वर से पृथक है .
> 
> भारत को छोड़ पश्चिम देशों में शुद्ध भौतिक विज्ञान पर खोज हुई है .और उसकी तुलना भारत के विज्ञान से नहीं की जानी चाहिए .मेरे अनुसार दोनों सर्वथा अलग है .इस पर ये नहीं कहा जा सकता की हमारा विज्ञान उनसे ज्यादा विकसित था .


मेरा मत थोडा सा भिन्न है ! अध्यात्म और विज्ञान एक दुसरे से अलग नहीं पूरक हैं और कहीं कहीं दोनों ऐसे मिल जाते हैं की अंतर बता पाना बड़ा मुस्किल हो जाता है !! अगर हम दोनों की परिभाषा पर जाए: इ
अध्यात्म : अध्ययन आत्म का यानी स्वयं का ! एक योगी के लिए पूरा ब्रह्माण्ड उसके सरीर में है isliye वो स्वयं से suruaat करता है .

विज्ञान : हमारे आस पास की चीज़ों का अध्ययन कर ज्ञान प्राप्त करना विज्ञान है .

और जहाँ तक बुद्ध के इस्वर को मानने  न मानने  का सवाल है तो वो निर्भर करता है की आपकी इस्वर की परिभाषा क्या है और आप क्यों इस्वर के विषय में रूचि ले रहे है . एक घटना का जिक्र करूंगा :दते हुए
एक बार बुद्ध अपने सिस्य आनंद के साथ बैठे थे :
दो व्यक्ति इस्वर के अस्तित्व पर झगड़ रहे थे . उनमें से एक एक करके वो बुद्ध के पास आये
पहला घमंड से  बोला की इस्वर का अस्तित्व है तो बुद्ध ने कहा नहीं है ! वो चला गया तो दूसरा आया
दूसरा भी घमंड से बोला इस्वर का अस्तिव नहीं है तो बुद्ध ने कहा है ! दूसरा भी चला गया .
इस पर आनंद विचलित हो उठे और बुद्ध से बोले आपने ऐसा क्यों कहा ?
बुद्ध ने कहा की दोनों में घमंड की भावना थी और अपनी आँखें बंद कर लीं.
आनद की समझ में आ गया की इस विषय पर लड़ना व्यर्थ है क्योंकि इस्वर मानव के दैनिक जीवन में हस्तछेप नहीं करता है. मानव समाज  को अपने कष्ट स्वयं दूर करने होंगे . इस्वर को पाना है तो सुरुआत खुद से करनी होगी .

----------


## amar2007

> इसी तरह भगवान का आभास भी उन्हीं लोगों को होता है जो इसके योग्य होते हैं।
> टेलीपैथी में यदि किन्हीं दो व्यक्तियों (क और ख) के बीच सम्बन्ध स्थापित होता है तो आपके अनुसार वो दोनों टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। इसी तरह दो अन्य व्यक्ति (ग और घ) आपस में टेली पैथी से सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं तो वो दोनों भी योग्य हुए।
> अब चार व्यक्ति(क ख ग घ ) टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। तो क्या ये दो जोड़े आपस में साथी बदल कर( क और ग : ख और घ ) भी सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं?


क्यों नहीं कर सकते हैं अगर करना चाहें तो . आप टेलीपैथी को बिना उपकरण की मोबाइल टेलीफोनी की तरह ले सकते हैं बस उपकरण हटा दें .

----------


## jhatka

> मेरा मत थोडा सा भिन्न है ! अध्यात्म और विज्ञान एक दुसरे से अलग नहीं पूरक हैं और कहीं कहीं दोनों ऐसे मिल जाते हैं की अंतर बता पाना बड़ा मुस्किल हो जाता है !! अगर हम दोनों की परिभाषा पर जाए: इ
> अध्यात्म : अध्ययन आत्म का यानी स्वयं का ! एक योगी के लिए पूरा ब्रह्माण्ड उसके सरीर में है isliye वो स्वयं से suruaat करता है .
> 
> विज्ञान : हमारे आस पास की चीज़ों का अध्ययन कर ज्ञान प्राप्त करना विज्ञान है .
> 
> और जहाँ तक बुद्ध के इस्वर को मानने  न मानने  का सवाल है तो वो निर्भर करता है की आपकी इस्वर की परिभाषा क्या है और आप क्यों इस्वर के विषय में रूचि ले रहे है . एक घटना का जिक्र करूंगा :दते हुए
> एक बार बुद्ध अपने सिस्य आनंद के साथ बैठे थे :
> दो व्यक्ति इस्वर के अस्तित्व पर झगड़ रहे थे . उनमें से एक एक करके वो बुद्ध के पास आये
> पहला घमंड से  बोला की इस्वर का अस्तित्व है तो बुद्ध ने कहा नहीं है ! वो चला गया तो दूसरा आया
> ...


शायद आप सही कह रहें हैं |
इस सूत्र का उद्देश्य की पूर्ति संभव नहीं है मुझे लगता है सूत्रधार इस बात को समझ चुके थे और इसीलिए उसने बार बार सूत्र बंद करने की मांग की है |

----------


## guruji

> क्यों नहीं कर सकते हैं अगर करना चाहें तो . आप टेलीपैथी को बिना उपकरण की मोबाइल टेलीफोनी की तरह ले सकते हैं बस उपकरण हटा दें .


जी नहीं ! यह सम्भव नहीं !

----------


## amar2007

अच्छा !! क्यों संभव नहीं ?

----------


## guruji

अगर आप किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति को जानते हैं तो कोशिश कीजिए।
मैं जिनको जानता हूँ उनमें तो यह सम्भव नहीं।

----------


## jhatka

मेरा मत है की ये कुछ विशिष्ट योग्यता जैसे ..संवेदनशीलता ..कल्पनाशीलता ..और कुछ खास खास स्नायु तंत्र वाले लोगों में ही संभव है ,जिसे छठी इंद्री का विकसित होना  भी कहा जाता है |
पर ऐसा भी नहीं है की सामान्य व्यक्ति की क्षमता से ये पूरी तरह बाहर है |
कुछ परिस्थितियों में हम सबमे छठी इंद्री जागृत हो सकतीं है ..आवश्यकता है उन परिस्थितियों  को समझने की |

----------


## jhatka

> *मैं इस प्रविष्टि के उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ।*





> जहां तक मै सोचता हूँ सामान क्षमता वाले दो जोड़े भी आपस में साथी बदल कर संपर्क कर सकतें हैं |
> (मै ये जरुर कहना चाहूँगा की इसे जादू टोने और इश्वर के साथ जोड़ कर नहीं देखा जाना चाहिए क्यूंकि ये  परामनोविज्ञान का विषय है जिस पर निरंतर अनुसंधान जारी है | इस तरह के कई आसामान्य घटनाओं  पर शोधकर्ताओं को सफलता भी मिली है )


 मै इस उतर का आशय  जानना चाहूँगा |
और ये भी की आप क्या दृष्टिकोण रहतें हैं इस विषय पर ...:confused::confused:

----------


## amar2007

> अगर आप किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति को जानते हैं तो कोशिश कीजिए।
> मैं जिनको जानता हूँ उनमें तो यह सम्भव नहीं।


जीवित को तो  नहीं जानता हूँ पर मृत्यु प्राप्त लोगों के बारे में मैंने सुना है जैसे हमारे ऋषि , मुनि आपस मैं एक दूसरे से मानसिक तरंगों द्वारा संपर्क स्थापित करने में सछम थे . प्रमाणों के अभाव में मैं आपकी बात सच मान लेता हूँ क्योंकि केवल आस्था और विस्वास के नाम पर वितंडा करना मेरा धर्म नहीं !
पर मैं कारण अवस्य जानना चाहूँगा की ऐसा क्यों संभव नहीं ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ईश्वर के बारे मैं मैंने एक लेख अंतर्जाल मैं देखा है मैं लेखक की तुलनात्म्क बातो से पूर्ण सहमत हूँ आप भी वो लेख देखे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नास्तिकवाद का कथन यह है कि-''इस संसार में ईश्वर नाम की कोई वस्तु नहीं । क्योंकि उसका अस्तित्व प्रत्यक्ष उपकरणों से सिद्ध नहीं होता । अनीश्वदवादियों की मान्यता है कि जो कुछ प्रत्यक्ष है, जो कुछ विज्ञान-सम्मत है केवल वही सत्य है । चूँकि वैज्ञानिक आधार पर ईश्वर की सत्ता का प्रमाण नहीं मिलता इसलिए उसे क्यों मानें?

इस प्रतिपादन पर विचार करत हुए हमें यह सोचना होगा कि अब तक जितना वैज्ञानिक विकास हुआ है क्या वह पूर्ण है? क्या उसने सृष्टि के समस्त रहस्यों का पता लगा लिया है? यदि विज्ञान को पूर्णता प्राप्त हो गई होती तो शोध कार्यों मेंं दिन-रात माथापच्ची करने की वैज्ञानिकों को क्या आवश्यकता रह गई होती? 

सब बात यह है कि विज्ञान का अभी अत्यल्प विकास हुआ है । उसे अभी बहुत कुछ जानना बाकी है । कुछ समय पहले तक भाप, बिजली, पेट्रोल, एटम, ईथर आदि की शक्तियों का कौन जानता था, पर जैसे-जैसे विज्ञान में प्रौढ़ता आती गई यह शक्तियाँ खोज निकाली गईं । यही जड़ जगत की खोज है । चेतन जगत सम्बंधी खोज तो अभी प्रारंभिक अवस्था में ही है । बाह्य मन और अन्तर्मन की गतिविधियों को शोध से ही अभी आगे बढ़ सकना सम्भव नहीं है । यदि हम अधीर न हों तो आगे चलकर जब चेतन जगत के मूल-तत्त्वों पर विचार कर सकने की क्षमता मिलेगी तो आत्मा और परमात्मा का अस्तित्व भी प्रामाणिक होगा । ईश्वर अप्रमाणिक नहीं है । हमारे साधन ही स्वल्प हैं जिनके आधार पर अभी उस तत्व का प्रत्यक्षीकरण सम्भव नहीं हो पा रहा है । 

पचास वर्ष पूर्व जब साम्यवादी विचारधारा का जन्म हुआ था तब वैज्ञानिक विकास बहुत स्वल्प मात्रा में हो पाया था । उन दिनों सृष्टि के अंतराल में काम करने वाली चेतन सत्ता का प्रमाण पा सकना अविकसित विज्ञान के लिए कठिन था । पर अब तो बादल बहुत कुछ साफ हो गये हैं । वैज्ञानिक प्रगति के साथ-साथ मनीषियों के लिए चेतन-सत्ता का प्रतिपादन कुछ कठिन नहीं रहा था । आधुनिक विज्ञानवेत्त ऐसी संभावना प्रकट करने लगे हैं कि निकट भविष्य में ईश्वर का अस्तित्व वैज्ञानिक आधार पर भी प्रमाणिक हो सकेगा । जो आधार विज्ञान को अभी प्राप्त हो सके हैं वे अपनी अपूर्णता के कारण आज ईश्वर का प्रतिपादन कर सकने में समर्थ भले ही न हों पर उनकी सम्भावना से इंकार कर सकना उनके लिए भी शक्य नहीं है । 

सुप्रसिद्ध वैज्ञानिक रिचार्डन से लिखा है-''विश्व की अगणित समस्याओं तथा मानव की मानसिक प्रतिक्रियाएँ वैज्ञानिक साधनों, गणित तथा यन्त्रों के आधार पर हल नहीं होतीं । भौतिक विज्ञान से बाहर भी एक अत्यन्त विशाल दुरूह अज्ञात क्षेत्र रह जाता है जिसे खोजने के लिए कोई दूसरा साधन प्रयुक्त करना पड़ेगा । भले उसे अध्यात्म कहा जाय या कुछ और ।''

वैज्ञानिक मैकब्राइट का कथन है-इस विश्व के परोक्ष में किसी ऐसी सत्ता के होने की पूरी सम्भावना है जो ज्ञान और इच्छायुक्त हो । विज्ञान की वर्तमान इस मान्यता का बदलने के लिए हमें जल्दी ही बाध्य होगा पड़ेगा कि-''विश्व की गतिविधि अनियंत्रिक और अनिश्चित रूप से स्वयेव चल रही है ।''
विज्ञान डॉ. मर्ोडेल ने लिखा है-''विभिन्न धर्म, सम्प्रदायों में ईश्वर का जैसा चित्रण किया गया है वैसा तो विज्ञान नहीं मानता । पर ऐसी सम्भावना अवश्य है कि अणु-जगत् के पीछे कोई चिंतन शक्ति काम कर रही है । अणु-शक्ति उसे चलाने वाली एक प्रेरणा शक्ति का अस्तित्व प्रतीत होता है । इस सम्भावना के सत्य सिद्ध होने से ईश्वर का अस्तित्व भी प्रामाणित हो सकता है ।'' 

विख्यात विज्ञानी इंगोल्ड का कथन है कि-'' जो चेतना इस सृष्टि में काम कर रही है उसका वास्तविक स्वरूप समझने में अभी हम असमर्थ हैं । इस सम्बन्ध में हमारी वर्तमान मान्यताएँ अधुरी अप्रामाणिक और असंतोषजनक है । अचेतन अणुओं के अमुक प्रकार मिश्रण से चेतन प्राणियों के काम करने वाली चेतना उत्पन्न हो जाती है यह मान्यता संदेहास्पद ही रहेगी ।'' 

विज्ञान अब धीरे-धीरे ईश्वर की सत्ता स्वीकार करने की स्थिति में पहुँचता जा रहा है । जान अटुअर्ट मिल का कथन सचाई के बहुत निकट है कि-''विश्व की रचना में प्रयुक्त हुई नियमबद्धता और बुद्धिमत्ता को देखते हुए ईश्वर की सत्ता स्वीकार की जा सकत है ।'' कान्ट, मिल, हेल्स, होल्टज, लाँग, हक्सले, कम्टे आदि वैज्ञानिकों ने ईश्वर की असिद्धि के बारे में जो कुछ लिखा है वह बहुत पुराना हो गया, उनकी ये युक्तियाँ जिनके आधार पर ईश्वर का खण्डन किया जाया करता था अब असामयिक होती जाती हैं । डॉ. पिलन्ट ने अपनी पुस्तक 'थीइज्म' में इन युक्तियों का वैज्ञानिक दृष्टिकोण में ही खण्डन करके रख दिया है ।
भौतिक विज्ञान का विकास आज आशानजक मात्रा में हो चुका है । यदि विज्ञान की यह मान्यता सत्य होती कि-''अमुक प्रकार के अणुओं के अमुक मात्रा में मिलने से चेतना उत्पन्न होती है ।'' तो उसे प्रयोग-शालाओं में प्रामाणित किया गया होता । कोई कृत्रिम चेतन प्राणी अवश्य पैदा कर लिया गया होता अथवा मृत शरीरों को जीवित कर लिया गया होता । यदि वस्तुतः अणुओं के सम्मिश्रण पर ही चेतना का आधार रहा होता तो मृत्यु पर नियंत्रण करना मनुष्य के वश से बाहर की बात न होती । शरीरों में अमुक प्रकार के अणुओं को प्रवेश कर देना तो विज्ञान के लिए कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है । यदि नया शरीर न भी बन सके तो जीवित शरीरों का मरने से बच्चा सकना तो अणु विशेषज्ञों के लिए सरल होना ही चाहिए था?

विज्ञान का क्रमिक विकास हो रहा है । उसे अपनी मान्यताओं को समय-समय पर बदलना पड़ता है । कुछ दिन पहले तक वैज्ञानिक लोग पृथ्वी की आयु केवल सात लाख वर्ष मानते थे और भारतीय ज्योर्तिवन्दों की उस उक्ति का उपहास उड़ाते थे जिसके अनुसार पृथ्वी की आयु एक अरब ६७ करोड़ वर्ष मानी गई है । अब रेडियम धातु तथा यूरेनियम नामक पदार्थ के आधार पर जो शोध हुई है उससे पृथ्वी की आयु लगभग दो अरब वर्ष सिद्ध हो रही है और वैज्ञानिकों को अपनी पूर्व मान्यताओं को बदलना पड़ रहा है ।

विज्ञान ने सृष्टि के कुछ क्रिया-कलापों का पता लगा लिया है । क्या हो रहा है इसकी कुछ जानकारी उन्हें मिली है । पर कैसे हो रहा है? यह रहस्य अभी भी अज्ञात बना हुआ है । प्रकृति के कुछ परमाणुओं क मिलने से प्रोटोप्लाज्म-जीवन तत्व बनता ही है, पर उस बनने के पीछे कौन नियम काम करते हैं, इसका पता नहीं चल पा रहा है । इस असमर्थता की खोज को यह कहकर आँखों से ओझल नहीं किया जा सकता कि-संसार में चेतन सत्ता कुछ नहीं है ।

जार्ज डार्विन ने कहा है-''जीवन की पहेली आज भी उतनी ही रहस्यम है जितनी पहले कभी थी ।'' प्रो.जे.ए.टामसन ने लिखा है-''हमें यह नहीं मालूम कि मनुष्य कहाँ से आया? कैसे आया? और क्यों आया? और क्यों गया? इसके प्रमाण हमें उपलब्ध नहीं होते और न यह आश्शा ही है कि विज्ञान इस सम्बन्ध में किसी निश्चयात्मक परिणाम पर पहुँच सकेगा ।''

''आन दी नेचर, आफ दी फिजीकर वल्र्ड'' नामक ग्रन्थ में वैज्ञानिक एडिंगटन न लिखा है-'' हम इस भौतिक जगत से परे किसी सत्ता के बारे में ठीक तरह कुछ जान जगत से बाहर भी कोई अज्ञात सत्ता कुछ रहस्यमय कार्य करती रहती है ।''

भौतिक विज्ञान का विकास आज आशानजक मात्रा में हो चुका है । यदि विज्ञान की यह मान्यता सत्य होती कि-''अमुक प्रकार के अणुओं के अमुक मात्रा में मिलने से चेतना उत्पन्न होती है ।'' तो उसे प्रयोग-शालाओं में प्रामाणित किया गया होता । कोई कृत्रिम चेतन प्राणी अवश्य पैदा कर लिया गया होता अथवा मृत शरीरों को जीवित कर लिया गया होता । यदि वस्तुतः अणुओं के सम्मिश्रण पर ही चेतना का आधार रहा होता तो मृत्यु पर नियंत्रण करना मनुष्य के वश से बाहर की बात न होती । शरीरों में अमुक प्रकार के अणुओं को प्रवेश कर देना तो विज्ञान के लिए कोई बड़ी बात नहीं है । यदि नया शरीर न भी बन सके तो जीवित शरीरों का मरने से बच्चा सकना तो अणु विशेषज्ञों के लिए सरल होना ही चाहिए था?

विज्ञान का क्रमिक विकास हो रहा है । उसे अपनी मान्यताओं को समय-समय पर बदलना पड़ता है । कुछ दिन पहले तक वैज्ञानिक लोग पृथ्वी की आयु केवल सात लाख वर्ष मानते थे और भारतीय ज्योर्तिवन्दों की उस उक्ति का उपहास उड़ाते थे जिसके अनुसार पृथ्वी की आयु एक अरब ६७ करोड़ वर्ष मानी गई है । अब रेडियम धातु तथा यूरेनियम नामक पदार्थ के आधार पर जो शोध हुई है उससे पृथ्वी की आयु लगभग दो अरब वर्ष सिद्ध हो रही है और वैज्ञानिकों को अपनी पूर्व मान्यताओं को बदलना पड़ रहा है ।

विज्ञान ने सृष्टि के कुछ क्रिया-कलापों का पता लगा लिया है । क्या हो रहा है इसकी कुछ जानकारी उन्हें मिली है । पर कैसे हो रहा है? यह रहस्य अभी भी अज्ञात बना हुआ है । प्रकृति के कुछ परमाणुओं क मिलने से प्रोटोप्लाज्म-जीवन तत्व बनता ही है, पर उस बनने के पीछे कौन नियम काम करते हैं, इसका पता नहीं चल पा रहा है । इस असमर्थता की खोज को यह कहकर आँखों से ओझल नहीं किया जा सकता कि-संसार में चेतन सत्ता कुछ नहीं है ।

जार्ज डार्विन ने कहा है-''जीवन की पहेली आज भी उतनी ही रहस्यम है जितनी पहले कभी थी ।'' प्रो.जे.ए.टामसन ने लिखा है-''हमें यह नहीं मालूम कि मनुष्य कहाँ से आया? कैसे आया? और क्यों आया? और क्यों गया? इसके प्रमाण हमें उपलब्ध नहीं होते और न यह आश्शा ही है कि विज्ञान इस सम्बन्ध में किसी निश्चयात्मक परिणाम पर पहुँच सकेगा ।''

''आन दी नेचर, आफ दी फिजीकर वल्र्ड'' नामक ग्रन्थ में वैज्ञानिक एडिंगटन न लिखा है-'' हम इस भौतिक जगत से परे किसी सत्ता के बारे में ठीक तरह कुछ जान जगत से बाहर भी कोई अज्ञात सत्ता कुछ रहस्यमय कार्य करती रहती है ।''

विज्ञानवादी इतना कह सकते हैं कि जो स्वल्प साधन अभी उन्हें प्राप्त हैं उनके आधार पर ईश्वर की सत्ता का परिचय वे प्रान्त नहीं कर सके पर इतना तो उन्हें भी स्वीकार करना पड़ना है कि जितना जाना जा सकता उससे असंख्य गुना रहस्य अभी छिपा पड़ा है । उसी रहस्य में एक ईश्वर की सत्ता भी है । नवीनतम वैज्ञानिक उसकी सम्भावना स्वीकार करते हैं । वह दिन भी दूर नहीं जब उन्हें उस रहस्य के उद्घाटन का अवसर भी मिलेगा । अध्यात्म भी विज्ञान का ही अंग है और उसके आधार पर आत्मा-परमात्मा तथा अन्य अनेकों अज्ञात व्यक्तियों का ज्ञान प्राप्त कर सकना भी सम्भव होगा ।

ईश्वर दिखाई नहीं देता इसलिए उसे न माना जाय यह कोई युक्ति नहीं है । अनेकों वस्तुएँ ऐसी हैं जो आँख से नहीं दिखती फिर भी उन्हें आधारों से अनुभव करते और मानते हैं । कोई वस्तु बहुत दूर होने से दिखाई नहीं पड़ती, पक्षी जब आकाश में बहुत ऊँचा उड़ जाता है तो दीखता नहीं । कोई वस्तु नेत्रों के बहुत समीप हो तो भी वह नहीं दीखती । अपने पलक या आँखों में लगा हुआ काजल अपने को कहाँ दीखता है? यह नेत्र न हों, कोई व्यक्ति अन्धा हो तो भी उसे वस्तुएँ हैं या नहीं । चित्त उद्विग्न हो, मन कहीं दूसरी जगह पड़ा हो, किसी समस्या से चिंतन में लगा हो तो आँख के आगे से कोई चीज गुजर जाने पर भी वह दिखाई नहीं देती । बहुत सूक्ष्म वस्तुएँ भी कहाँ दिखाई देती हैं? परमाणु या रोग कीटाणु बिना सूक्ष्मदर्शक यंत्र के दीखते नहीं । किसी पर्दे की आड़ में रखी हुई, जमीन में गढ़ी हुई वस्तुओं को भी आँख कहाँ देख पाती है? सूर्य के प्रकाश के कारण दिन में तारे नहीं दीखते । पानी में नमक घुल जाता है तो फिर नमक दीखता नहीं, फिर भी पानी में उसका अस्तित्व तो रहता ही है ।

दूध में यद्यपि मक्खन की सत्ता होती है, परन्तु वह दिखाई नहीं पड़ता । जल में नमक घुल जाता है तो दिखलाई नहीं पड़ता । परन्तु जल में उसका अस्तित्व नहीं है, ऐसा नहीं कहा सकता । मित्र के घर जाने पर यदि वहाँ मित्र नहीं मिलता तो हम उसका अभाव नहीं मानते । इसी प्रकार वस्तु के प्रत्यक्षतः प्राप्त न होने से ही उसका सर्वथा अभाव नहीं मानना चाहिए ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ईश्वर के अस्तित्व से केवल इसलिए मना करना कि वह प्रत्यक्ष प्रमाण तथा आज के अविकसित विज्ञान के आधार पर सिद्ध नहीं होता, कोई महत्त्वपूर्ण कारण नहीं है । मानव-जीवन से सम्बन्धित अनेकों प्रश्नों का उत्तर पदार्थ-विज्ञान से नहीं अपितु उस अध्यात्म-विज्ञान से सुलझता है, जिसे आज हम पदार्थवादी बनकर विस्मृत करते जा रहे हैं । ईश्वर का अस्तित्व भी अध्यात्म-विज्ञान से ही सिद्ध होता है । तपःपूत ऋषिजन अपनी दिव्य दृष्टि से उस दिव्य तत्व की अनुभूति करते हैं । 
इस नाना नाम रूपान्मक सृष्टि को बनाने वाला परमपिता परमेश्वर है । बिना कर्त्ता के क्रिया हो ही नहीं सकती । रंग, बु्रश आदि सभी उपकरण उपस्थित रहने पर भी क्या बिना चित्रकार के चित्र बनेगा? सृष्टि के जड़ पदार्थों में चेतना करने वाला तथा कोटि-कोटि जीवों को बनाने वाला यह सर्वव्यापक, सर्वज्ञ, सर्वशक्तिशाली कारीगर ही है । सारी प्रकृति उससे व्याप्त है । प्राणियों की चेतना उस विशाल चेतना का ही अंश है । विश्व की सुन्दरता और सौम्यता उसकी ही सुन्दरता और सौम्यता है । सृष्टि के कण-कण में वह किसी न किसी रूप में विद्यमान है, जिस प्रकार रजकण और पृथ्वी में कोई विभेद नहीं होता, वह उसका ही अंश होता है, उसी प्रकार आत्मा और परमात्मा में भी कोई अन्तर नहीं । आत्मा, परमात्मा का ही अंश है । परन्तु जिस प्रकार बादल दल से सूरज का प्रकाश अप्रतिहत हो जाता है उसी प्रकार अज्ञान से अप्रतिहत होने के कारण हम आत्मतत्व को, अपने आपको भूल जाते हैं और लक्ष्य विमुख होकर भटकते रहते हैं ।

संसार में हम देखते हैं कि कोई प्राणी तो स्वर्गोपम जीवन व्यतीत करता है परन्तु कोई नारकीय यन्त्रणाओं में फँसा तिलमिलाता है । सुख प्राप्ति की प्राणिमात्र की स्वाभाविक इच्छा होती है परन्तु ईश्वर ही उसे दुःख भोगने को विवश करता है । समाज की आँखों में, पुलिस की आँखों में धूल झोंकी जा सकती है परन्तु उस घट-घटवासी परमेश्वर की दृष्टि से हमारा कोई कार्य छिप नहीं सकता । हमारे कर्मों का अच्छा या बुरा फल वह हमें असम्भाव्य रूप से देता है । कर्मफल के आधार पर भी ईश्वर की सत्ता सिद्ध होती है ।

तपोनिष्ठ आर्य मुनियों न मानव-जीवन में आस्तिकता को जो महत्त्वपूर्ण स्थान दिया है, वह उनकी दूरदंर्शिता का परिचायक है । उनकी सूक्ष्म ग्राहिणी बुद्धि ने यह अनुमान लगा लिया था कि मनुष्य एक दिन अपनी बुद्धि एवं प्रकृति का दुरुपयोग कर कुमार्गगामी बन सकता है तथा शांति एवं सुव्यवस्था के लिए खतरा बन सकता है । इस पथ-भ्रष्टता से बचाने के लिए ही उन्होंने आस्तिकता का जीवन का प्रथम आधार बनाया । ईश्वर सर्वत्र व्याप्त है, उसकी दृष्टि से हमारा कोई भी कार्य छिप नहीं सकता, उसकी न्याय-व्यवस्था हर किसी के लिए समान है, ये मान्यतायें पापों से बचाती हैं तथा सदाचार और सत्प्रवृत्तियों के अभिवर्द्धन में सहायक बनती हैं । ईश्वरीय नियमों में विश्वास रखकर ही अब तक की मानव जाति की प्रगति सम्भव हुई है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जिस प्रकार व्यवहार संसार में होने वाली हलचलों को संचालन जीव है, उसी प्रकार इस विश्व ब्रह्मण्ड का, पंच तत्वों को ,निर्माता एवं संचालन परमेश्वर हैं । शरीर के भीतर रहने वाली चेतन-सत्ता आत्मा कहलाती है और विश्व शरीर के भीतर रहने वाली चेतना को परमात्मा कहते हैं यदि परमात्मा न हो या निष्क्रिय हो जाय तो विश्व की समस्त शक्तियाँ एवं व्यवस्थायें विश्वश्रृखलित हो जायँ और प्रलय होने में क्षणभर की भी देर न लगे ।

जिस प्रकार किसी मशीन का संचालन बिजली द्वारा, शरीर का जीव द्वारा होता है, उसी प्रकार समस्त विश्व की सक्रियता परमात्मा की उपस्थिति के कारण ही है । सूर्य चन्द्रमा का समय निकलना, अस्त होना, दिन और रात का नियमित रीति से बदलना, ऋतुओं का परिवर्तन, भूमि की उर्वरता, पवन की गतिशीलता, जल की आर्द्रता शरीरों एवं पेड़-पौधों का जन्म, वृद्धि एवं मरण का क्रम जीवों एवं बीजों द्वारा अपनी ही जाति के प्रजनन, ईथर आकर्षण आदि विभिन्न सूक्ष्म शक्तियों का अपने-अपने ढंग से नियमित संचरण आदि को गम्भीरता से देखने पर यह स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि इस विश्व का नियाम एवं संचालक कोई चेतन-तत्त्व है । यदि वह न हो तो आकाश में घूमने वाले अरबों-खरबों ग्रह-नक्षत्र अपने स्थान से तनिक भी भटक जाने पर एक-दूसरे से जा टकरायें और यह सुन्दर विश्व देखते-देखते नष्ट-भ्रष्ट होकर धूलि होकर बिखर जाय ।

परमात्मा के अस्तित्व से इनकार करना मूर्खता है । कुछ दिन पूर्व विज्ञानवादी यह विद्युत कण-इलेक्ट्रान प्रोटान आदि है, वे अपने-अपने स्वयं चालित काम कर रहे हैं । उन्हीं से अपने आप चेतन उत्पन्न होती है, इसलिए ईश्वर का अस्तित्व सिद्ध नहीं होता । यह उपहारसास्पद तर्क उन दिनों कुछ जोर पकड़ने लगा था । जब वैज्ञानिक अन्वेषणों को प्रथम चरण ही उठा था, अब विश्व विख्यात मूर्धन्य वैज्ञानिक आइन्स्टीन तक यह स्वीकार कर चुके हैं कि अणुओं का नियमित रूप से अपनी गतिविधियाँ जारी रखना ही किसी चेतन तत्व का कार्य अपितु उन अणुओं के भीतर उनकी निज की चेतना भी विद्यमान है । यह कण-कण में समाये हुए सर्वव्यापक सर्वेश्वर के अस्तित्व की स्वीकृति ही है । जैसे-जैसे विज्ञानरूपी बालक में अधिक प्रौढ़ता एवं समर्थता आती जायेगी वैसे-वैसे अपने पिता को पिता के रूप में पहचानना कठिन न होगा ।

----------


## aawara

दोस्तो मैने इस सूत्र कि सारी पोस्टेँ पढी हैँ तो कह सकता हूँ कि कुल 4
तरह कि बातेँ कि गयी हैँ
1. ईश्वर सर्वसमर्थ है इसलिए बुद्दि से नही जाना जा सकता -
 मेरा सवाल है कि अगर बुद्दि से पकङ मे नही
आता तो सर्वसमर्थ कैसे हुआ (शाब्दिक अर्थ क्या है सर्वसमर्थ का ) उससे
ज्यादा समर्थ तो वायु है जो सभी सजीवोँ को अपने होने का अहसास कराता है
श्वाँस के रुप मेँ चीँटी से लेकर हाथी तक को

2.ईश्वर आस्था और विश्वास की चीज है -
 ये तो सरासर खुद को धोखा देना है क्योँकि
अगर कोइ ईँसान आपके प्रत्यछ भी हो तो आप उस पर विश्वास नही करते क्योँकि
आप उसके बारे मे कुछ जानते नही है तो फिर यहाँ पर बिना कुछ जाने विश्वास
और आस्था कैसे कर लेते है 
3.ईश्वर मानविय कार्योँ मेँ हस्तछेप नहीँ करता -
 आप ये दावा कैसे कर सकते है जबकि आप न तो
ईश्वर को जानते है और न उसकी कार्यप्रणालि को, यह तो महज एक अनुमान है फिर कहा गया कि सारी चीजेँ क्रिया प्रतिक्रिया से होती हैँ तो पूछधा चाहता हूँ कि सारी चीज जब क्रिया प्रतिक्रिया से होती है तो ये चीजेँ इसी सिद्दाँत का अनुसरण करती है तो ये किस क्रिया कि प्रतिक्रिया है और फिर वो क्रिया किसकी . .. . .
ये कहाँ जाकर रुकती है

4.ईश्वर उसी को अपना अनुभव कराता है जिसको कराना चाहता है-
 तो क्या ईश्वर भी भेदबुद्दि रखता है अगर
हाँ तो सभी धर्मोँ मे उसे समदर्शी कहा गया है उसका क्या ? और अगर आपका
उतर योग्यता को लेकर है मसलन पाप पुण्य या अच्छे औरबुरे कर्म तो भी ये
चीजे तो देश जाति और काल के अनुसार बदलती रहती है तो इसको पैमाणा कैसे
बनाया जा सकता है

----------


## Ranveer

> दोस्तो मैने इस सूत्र कि सारी पोस्टेँ पढी हैँ तो कह सकता हूँ कि कुल 4
> 
> 2.ईश्वर आस्था और विश्वास की चीज है -
>  ये तो सरासर खुद को धोखा देना है क्योँकि
> अगर कोइ ईँसान आपके प्रत्यछ भी हो तो आप उस पर विश्वास नही करते क्योँकि
> आप उसके बारे मे कुछ जानते नही है तो फिर यहाँ पर बिना कुछ जाने विश्वास
> और आस्था कैसे कर लेते है 
> 
>  [/COLOR][/SIZE]


विश्वास का अर्थ -
१. किसी बात, विषय, व्यक्ति आदि के संबंध में मन में होनेवाली यह धारणा कि यह ठीक, प्रामाणिक या सत्य है, अथवा उसे हम जैसा समझते हैं, वैसा ही है, उससे भिन्न नहीं है। एतबार। यकीन।
२. धार्मिक क्षेत्र में, ईश्वर, देवता, मत्त सिद्धान्त आदि के संबंध में होनेवाली उक्त प्रकार की धारणा।  विश्वास जमना या बैठना=विश्वास का दृढ़ रूप धारण करना।
३. केवल अनुमान के आधार पर होनेवाला मन का दृढ़ निश्चय। जैसे—मेरा तो यह दृढ़ विश्वास है कि वह अवश्य आएगा।
आस्था का अर्थ -
१. कहीं स्थिति होने की अवस्था, साधन या स्थान। 
२. किसी महान या पूज्य व्यक्ति या देवता में होनेवाली विश्वासपूर्ण भावना। 


मानव में जिज्ञासा होती है जिसे शांत करने के लिए वह दो रास्ते अपनाता है -

प्रथम -
वो अन्य व्यक्तियों से जाने और उसकी बात को मामने का प्रयास  | इसे आस्था या विश्वास पर आधारित ज्ञान कहतें हैं |आस्था के लिए व्यक्ति का पहले से ज्ञानी होना आवश्यक नहीं है और न ही उसमें तर्कशक्ति होने आवश्यकता होती है. आस्थावान को तो बस किसी दूसरे व्यक्ति से जानना और मानना होता है, इसमें न तो बुद्धि की आवश्यकता होती है और न ही किसी श्रम की. अतः यह अतीव सरल है, इसलिए आस्था निष्कर्म्य लोगों के लिए एक बड़ा शरणगाह है - बिना कोई प्रयास किये उनकी जिज्ञासा संतुष्ट हो जाती है. जिज्ञासा संतुष्ट होने पर व्यक्ति स्वयं को ज्ञानी कह सकता है किन्तु उसका सभी ज्ञान उथला होता है और जो प्रायः समयानुसार तथा परिपेक्ष्यानुसार परिवर्तित होता रहता है. मान लीजिये कि एक व्यक्ति आस्तिकों के समूह में जाता है और उनकी बातें सुनकर आस्तिक हो जाता है. वही व्यक्ति जब नास्तिकों के समूह में जाता है तो उनकी बातें सुनकर बड़ी सरलता से नास्तिक हो सकता है. इस प्रकार उसकी आस्था और ज्ञान परिवर्तनीय होते है. अपनी आस्था को स्थिर रखने के लिए वह बहुमत का आश्रय लेता है अर्थात जिस बात को अधिक लोग कहते हैं वह उसी में आस्था रखने लगता है.आस्था मनुष्य का प्राकृत गुण नहीं है, इसे मनुष्य जाति ने केवल अंतरिम रूप में काम चलाने हेतु अपनाया था. जब मनुष्य के पास ज्ञान प्राप्त करने के स्रोत सीमित थे और वे उसकी जिज्ञासा को तृप्त करने हेतु अपर्याप्त थे, उसका विवेक भी अपर्याप्त था. अतः उसने अपनी जिज्ञासा को तात्कालिक रूप से तृप्त करने के लिए आस्था का आश्रय लिया, किन्तु यह स्थायी हल नहीं है. विज्ञानं ही मनुष्य जाति की अंतर्चेतना जिज्ञासा को तृप्त करने का स्थायी हल है.

 द्वितीय -
खुद की तर्कशक्ति से चीजों को समझे | इसे विवेक कहतें हैं | इसके विपरीत, विवेक पूर्ण ज्ञान प्राप्त करना एक बौद्धिक  प्रक्रिया है, जिसमें व्यक्ति प्रत्येक तथ्य का तर्क की कसौटी पर परीक्षण करता है और संतुष्ट होने पर ही उसे स्वीकार करता है. इस प्रक्रिया में व्यक्ति में तर्कशक्ति के अतिरिक्त कसौटी पर परीक्षण का पूर्व ज्ञान भी होना भी अपेक्षित है. अतः ज्ञानवान व्यक्ति ही विवेकशील हो सकता है. चूंकि यह वैज्ञानिक प्रक्रिया क्लिष्ट है इसलिए व्यक्ति सीमित ज्ञान ही प्राप्त कर पाता है किन्तु उसका ज्ञान गहन और अपरिवर्तनीय होता है. सीमित ज्ञान होने के कारण ऐसा व्यक्ति सदैव जिज्ञासु बना रहता है और वह स्वयं को सदैव अल्पज्ञानी ही मानता है. इसी भावना के कारण वह अपने ज्ञान में निरंतर वृद्धि के प्रयास करता रहता है. वस्तुतः यही मनुष्यता है जो मनुष्य की अंतर्चेतना जिज्ञासा को जीवंत बनाए रखती है.

----------


## aawara

मै अपनी बातो को विस्तार से लिखता तो बहुत हद तक ऐसा लिखता
फिर से लिखता हूँ -अगर आस्था के बुनियाद मेँ विश्वास नही है तो वह पेँडुलम की तरह होती है
विश्वास का आधार ग्यान है वरना ये भी पेँडुलम है
ग्यान साछ्योँ या प्रमाणोँ के प्रति तीव्र आग्रही है और प्रमाणो का अभाव है तो जहाँ नीँव ही नही वहाँ कुछ साबित कैसे किया जा सकता है दुसरो के सामने या फिर खुद के सामने भी
दूसरी बात अगर हम किसी के कहने भर से कुछ मान लेते है तो ऐसा इसलिए करते है क्योकि हम उसे प्रामाणिक समझते है और वो इसलिए क्यूँकि उस शख्स ने अतित मे हमारा या समाज का कइ बार विश्वास जीता होता है प्रमाणो के सहारे
जैसे कि आपका गुरु या परिवारजन या कोई नेता इत्यादि
तो घूम फिरकर बात तो प्रमाणोँ पर ही आ जाती है

----------


## Ranveer

> 2.ईश्वर आस्था और विश्वास की चीज है -
>  ये तो सरासर खुद को धोखा देना है क्योँकि
> अगर कोइ ईँसान आपके प्रत्यछ भी हो तो आप उस पर विश्वास नही करते क्योँकि
> आप उसके बारे मे कुछ जानते नही है तो फिर यहाँ पर बिना कुछ जाने विश्वास
> और आस्था कैसे कर लेते है


 जी हाँ 
आस्था के लिए यह जरुरी नहीं है की वो बुद्धि और प्रत्यक्ष की सीमा के अन्दर ही हो |
व्यक्ति के अन्दर यह ज्ञान होता है की जिसे वो देख रहा है वो फलां चीज़ है और ये ज्ञान उसे संसार से ही मिलता है | इसमें से कुछ वो अपने विवेक से प्राप्त करता है | 
ऐसे में प्रत्यक्ष उस चीज़ के दिख जाने पर  आभास हो जाता है | ये अनुभव पर आधारित होता है | 
बुद्धि केवल उस अनुभव को दिशा दिखाती है |
हमारे अन्दर हमेशा प्रकृति को समझने की जिज्ञासु प्रवृति रही है | अब ऐसे में जब हमारी बुद्धि समझने में नाकाम हो जाती है तब एक हम मान लेतें हैं की कोई परलौकिक शक्ति है |
इसी शक्ति को हम इश्वर का नाम देतें हैं | इसमें हम शुद्ध रूप  आस्था और विश्वास पर आधारित कह सकतें हैं  |




> मै अपनी बातो को विस्तार से लिखता तो बहुत हद तक ऐसा लिखता
> फिर से लिखता हूँ -अगर आस्था के बुनियाद मेँ विश्वास नही है तो वह पेँडुलम की तरह होती है
> विश्वास का आधार ग्यान है वरना ये भी पेँडुलम है
> ग्यान साछ्योँ या प्रमाणोँ के प्रति तीव्र आग्रही है और प्रमाणो का अभाव है तो जहाँ नीँव ही नही वहाँ कुछ साबित कैसे किया जा सकता है दुसरो के सामने या फिर खुद के सामने भी
> दूसरी बात अगर हम किसी के कहने भर से कुछ मान लेते है तो ऐसा इसलिए करते है क्योकि हम उसे प्रामाणिक समझते है और वो इसलिए क्यूँकि उस शख्स ने अतित मे हमारा या समाज का कइ बार विश्वास जीता होता है प्रमाणो के सहारे
> जैसे कि आपका गुरु या परिवारजन या कोई नेता इत्यादि
> तो घूम फिरकर बात तो प्रमाणोँ पर ही आ जाती है


पूर्णतया समर्थन |

----------


## aawara

अब यह एक शेर देखिए

खुली छतों के दिये कब के बुझ गये होते
कोई तो है, जो हवाओं के पर कतरता है

एक चीज जो मन को मथती है कि ईश्वर कि
कल्पना तो शायद तब से है जब से मनुष्य समझदार हुआ और अब तक है जब मनुष्य
विग्यान के सहारे इतना विकसीत हो चुका है तो क्या किसी कोरी कलपना कि
उम्र इतनी लँबी हो सकती है जबकि हरेक समय के बुद्दिजीवियोँ के लिए एक
आकर्षण रही हो ये कल्पना

दूसरी बात जो सोचने को मजबूर करती है-जैसा कि हम सभी जानते है कि विग्यान
अनन्त को परिभाषित नही कर पाता तो धर्म ईश्वर के सारे गुणोँ कौ विग्यान
कि परिधी के बाहर ही क्योँ फेँकता है मसलन आप पूछे कि आपका ईश्वर कैसा है तो
जबाब मिलेगा निराकार है या अनन्त है आदि आदि तो क्या ये सोचा समझा
अरेजमेँट नही है कि बूद्दि आधारित विग्यान कभी भी धर्म का रास्ता नही रोक
पाएगा (क्योँकि अनन्त कभी परिभाषित नही हो सकता). उदाहरण -आज भी अगर आपसे पुछा जाए कि हाँ या ना मे बताओ कि ईश्वर
है कि नही तो आपका जबाब होगा कि ठीक ठीक कुछ कह नही सकते जबकि अब तक आपने
न देखा है न महसूस किया है और न साबित कर सकते है फिर भी ऐसा जबाब

गौर से सोचने पर पाएँगे कि कारण यही सब सोची समझी परिभाषाएँ है अनन्त
अगोचर अनघ अरुप और निराकार वाली 
तर्ज क्या है "न नौ मन तेल होगा और ना राधा नाचेगी" और धर्म कि दुकान पर ईश्वर कि बिक्री होती रहेगी

----------


## amar2007

> तर्ज क्या है "न नौ मन तेल होगा और ना राधा नाचेगी" और धर्म कि दुकान पर ईश्वर कि बिक्री होती रहेगी


वो तब तक होती रहेगी , जब तक खरीददार रहेंगे . जिस दिन लोग ये समझ जायेंगे की शांत और सुखी जीवन के लिए किसी इस्वर की आवश्यकता नहीं है उस दिन धर्म के ठेकेदारों की दुकानें बंद हो जायेंगी .

----------


## Raman46

बहुत कठिन है कीचड़ में रहकर अनछुए कमल जैसा जीवन जीना। बहुत कठिन है कान के होने पर भी शब्दों को न सुनना, आंख के होने पर भी दृश्य को न देखना, नाक के होने पर भी गंध को न सूंघना, जिह्वा के होने पर भी स्वाद को न चखना, त्वचा के होने पर भी स्पर्श न करना। यह असंभव सी जीवनशैली है। 

इसका आध्यात्मिक समाधान यह है कि सब कुछ करें, किंतु उसके साथ प्रिय-अप्रिय का भाव न रखें। प्रतिक्रिया हमें अपने स्वभाव से दूर ले जाती है। हम संसार में जीएं, पर इसके प्रति विरक्ति का भाव भी बनाए रखें। इसी की विवेचना धर्मग्रंथों में देखने को मिलती है। 

सांसारिक जीवन में हम नाना प्रकार के प्रलोभनों से घिरे रहते हैं। भौतिक पदार्थों का आकर्षण इतना प्रबल होता है कि हम निरंतर उनका संचय करते जाते हैं। पदार्थ किसी को नहीं बांधता, हम ही बेजान पदार्थों की मूर्च्छा में बंधकर रह जाते हैं। उनके प्रति हमारी आसक्ति दिन-ब-दिन बढ़ती जाती है। यह आसक्ति ही है कि दौलत बैंक में होती है और उसका नशा आदमी के भीतर। 

हाल ही में मृत्यु से जूझते एक साधु को देखा, जिसके हाथ अंतिम सांसें गिनते हुए कुछ टटोल रहे थे। पता चला कि वह अपनी पोटली खोज रहा है, जिसमें उसकी जमा- पूंजी थी। परिग्रह की माया ही कुछ ऐसी है, जो किसी को नहीं छोड़ती। अपरिग्रह भवसागर से तारता है, जबकि परिग्रह डुबोता है। 

यह परिग्रह ही है, जो मन में अलगाव पैदा करता है, जिससे 'मैं' और 'तुम' के बीच आदमी खड़ा हो जाता है। इसी से अतृप्ति जागती है। जो सब कुछ पास होने पर भी 'अभी और चाहिए' की प्यास को जगाती है। यह इतनी नशीली होती है कि बुराई को बुरा जानते हुए भी हम स्वयं को उससे बचा नहीं पाते हैं। 

परिग्रह ही चंचलता को बढ़ावा देती है। मनुष्य का मन वैसे ही बड़ा चंचल होता है। वह नित्य नई - नई मांगें करता रहता है। इन मांगों का कभी अंत नहीं होता। एक मांग पूरी हुई नहीं कि दूसरी सामने आ जाती है। घर में चीजों की ढेर लग जाती है। उनमें न जाने कितनी चीजें ऐसी होती हैं , जो सालों हमारे काम नहीं आतीं। 

रोज फैशन बदलता है और आज हम जिस चीज को लाते हैं , वह कुछ ही समय में पुरानी पड़ जाती है। उसे हम एक ओर डाल देते हैं और नए फैशन की चीज ले आते हैं। कुछ समय बाद उसके साथ भी वैसा ही होता है। हम यह कभी नहीं सोचते कि जिसकी आवश्यकता नहीं है , उसे जब हम संग्रहीत करते हैं तो उस व्यक्ति का हक छीनते हैं , जिसको उसकी आवश्यकता है। जहां ढेरी होता है , वहां स्वत : गड्ढा भी होता है। जहां महल खड़ा होता है , वहां अनिवार्यत : बहुत - सी झोंपड़िया जन्मती हैं। 

वस्तुत : प्रकृति का नियम ही ऐसा है। वह जिसे जन्म देती है , उसे दो हाथ भी देती है। दोनों हाथों से कर्म करो , रोज कमाओ , रोज खाओ। 

संग्रह का अर्थ है दूसरे को उससे वंचित करना। आज बीस - पच्चीस प्रतिशत लोगों ने अधिकांश साधन अपनी मुट्ठी में बंद कर रखे हैं। इसी से हम विषमता के दुष्चक्र में फंसे हैं। जमाव , अभाव का जनक होता है और इसी से हिंसा , आतंक , विद्रोह , विसंगति , शोषण जैसी स्थितियां पैदा होती हैं। एक तरह से अशांति और अराजकता का मूल कारण परिग्रह ही है। 

अपरिग्रह और परिग्रह में जिस तरह जमीन - आसमान का अंतर है , उसी तरह सुख - सुविधाएं उपलब्ध होना और सुविधावादी बनना - इन दोनों में बहुत अंतर है। एक है आवश्यकता और उपयोगिता का दृष्टिकोण , दूसरा है उपभोग और आकांक्षाओं की पूर्ति का प्रयत्न। आवश्यकता है भौतिक चकाचौंध और तृप्ति की भागदौड़ में जीवन मूल्यों को सुरक्षा देने की। स्वयं चैन से रहते हुए दूसरों को भी चैन से जीने देने की ।

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के - मार्ग का ज्ञान*-------एक समय भगवान बुद्ध श्रावस्ती में मिगारमाता के पुष्वाराम मे विहार कर रहे थे. धम्म का ज्ञान प्राप्त करने और बुद्ध को सुनने के लिये मोग्गालन नामक ब्राहमण लेखाकार भी अकसर वहां आता था. एक दिन वह कुछ जल्दी आ गया और भगवान को अकेले पाकर बोला, “भगवन, मेरे मन में यह प्रश्न उठता है कि आपके पास बहुत दूर से आनेवाले कुछ लोग तो कम समय में ही परम ज्ञान को उपलब्ध हो जाते हैं पर बहुत से लोग लंबे समय से आपके निकट रहते हुए भी इस सुख की प्राप्ति नही कर पाते हैं. आप जैसा अद्भुत शिक्षक और पथप्रदर्शक होते हुये भी कुछ को निर्वाण सुख प्राप्त होता है और कुछ को नही? तो भगवन, अपनी करुणा से ही आप सबको निर्वाण सुख दे कर भवसागर से मुक्ति क्यों नही प्रदान कर देते?”बुद्ध ने मोग्गालन से कहा, ” ब्राहमण, मै तुम्हें इस प्रश्न का उत्तर दूंगा, लेकिन पहले तुम मुझे यह बताओ कि क्या तुम राजगृह (राजगिरी) आने-जाने का मार्ग अच्छी तरह से जानते हो?” 

मोग्गालन मे कहा, “गौतम, मैं निश्चित ही राजगृह का आने-जाने का मार्ग भली प्रकार से जानता हूँ.” 

बुद्ध ने कहा, “अब तुम मुझे बताओ, कोई आदमी आता है और तुमसे राजगृह का मार्ग पूछता है लेकिन उसे छोड़कर वह अलग मार्ग पकड़ लेता है. तुम उसे पूर्व में जाने को कहते हो पर वह पश्चिम में चल देता है. फिर एक दूसरा आदमी आता है और वह भी तुमसे रास्ता पूछता है और तुम उसे उसे भी ठीक-ठीक वैसे ही रास्ता बताते हो जैसा तुमने पहले को बताया था और वह तुम्हारे बताये रास्ते पर चलकर सकुशल राजगृह पहुँच जाता है. यदि पहले व्यक्ति ने तुम्हारे बताये मार्ग का अनुसरण नहीं किया तो क्या इसमें तुम्हारा दोष बनता है?” 

ब्राहमण बोला, “भगवन, यदि पहला व्यक्ति मेरी बात पर ध्यान नहीं देता तो मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ? मेरा काम तो केवल रास्ता बताना है.” 

भगवान बुद्ध बोले, “तो ब्राहमण, तथागत का काम भी केवल मार्ग बताना होता है.”

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के - 
*सरल प्रश्न*-बहुत समय पहले कहीं एक बौद्ध साधू रहता था. उसने अप्रतिम बौद्ध ग्रन्थ ‘हीरक सूत्र’ का गहन अध्ययन किया था. उन दिनों पुस्तकें दुर्लभ थीं और वह एकमात्र छपी हुई ‘हीरक सूत्र’ पुस्तक की मोटी-सी प्रति को अपनी पीठ पर लादे घूमता-फिरता रहता था. उसके बारे में सभी जानते थे कि वह ‘हीरक सूत्र’ का महान अध्येता है और न केवल ज्ञानी संन्यासी और लामा बल्कि सामान्य नागरिक भी उससे ‘हीरक सूत्र’ में वर्णित जटिल विषयों को सरल भाषा में समझ लेते थे. 

एक बार यह साधू किसी अन्य देश की यात्रा पर निकला. पर्वतीय मार्गों पर उसे राह में एक बुढ़िया दिखी जो चाय-बिस्कुट बेच रही थी. साधू को बहुत भूख लगी थी पर उसके पास चाय-बिस्कुट खरीदने के लिए पैसे नहीं थे. उसने बुढ़िया से कहा – “माताजी, मेरी पीठ पर ज्ञान का महान स्रोत रुपी पुस्तक ‘हीरक सूत्र’ लदी है. यदि आप मुझे थोड़ी सी चाय-बिस्कुट खाने के लिए देंगी तो मैं इसमें से ज्ञान की कोई बात आपको बताऊँगा जिससे आपका भला होगा.”

बुढ़िया को भी ‘हीरक सूत्र’ के बारे में कुछ पता था. उसने साधू के सामने प्रस्ताव रखा. वह बोली – “आप बहुत ज्ञानी साधू हैं, यदि आप मेरे एक सरल प्रश्न का उत्तर दे देंगे तो मैं आपको चाय-बिस्कुट खिलाऊंगी.”

साधू ने बुढ़िया की पेशकश को स्वीकार कर लिया. बुढ़िया ने साधू से पूछा – “आप जब बिस्कुट खाते हैं तो आप इन्हें अतीत के मन से खाते हैं या वर्तमान के मन से खाते हैं या भविष्य के मन से खाते हैं?”

साधू को इस प्रश्न का कोई उत्तर नहीं सूझा. उसने अपनी पीठ पर लदी भारी-भरकम पोथी उतारी और उसमें प्रश्न का उत्तर खोजने का प्रयास करने लगा. उसे उत्तर खोजते बहुत समय हो गया. इस बीच सांझ हो गयी और बुढ़िया अपना सामान समेटकर चली गयी.

जाते समय बुढ़िया ने साधू से कहा – “तुम बहुत ही मूर्ख साधू हो. क्या तुम्हें इतना भी नहीं पता कि बिस्कुट मुंह से खाए जाते हैं!?”
दोस्तों......... ईश्वर.... के विषय में भी कुछ ऐसा ही है............................इसलिए .............जानो.... छानो...फिर मानो.. !!!

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के -*प्रार्थना*.

एक मजदूर की पत्नी बहुत बीमार थी. उसके पास इलाज़ कराने के लिए पैसे नहीं थे. किसी ने उससे कहा कि वह पास में ही रहने वाले बौद्ध भिक्षु से अपनी पत्नी के स्वास्थ्य के लिए प्रार्थना करने के लिए कहे.

मजदूर ने बौद्ध भिक्षु को अपनी झोपड़ी में बुला लिया. भिक्षु ने आसन ग्रहण करने के बाद सकल जगत के प्राणियों के लिए प्रार्थना प्रारंभ कर दी – “सबका मंगल हो, सबका कल्याण हो, सभी सुखी हों, सभी निरोगी हों, सबके दुख दूर हों, ….”

“रुकिए!” – मजदूर ने कहा – “मैंने तो आपको अपनी पत्नी के भले के लिए प्रार्थना करने के लिए बुलाया है और आप दुनिया के सभी बीमारों के लिए प्रार्थना कर रहे हैं!?” 

“मैं तुम्हारी पत्नी के लिए भी प्रार्थना कर रहा हूँ” – भिक्षु ने कहा.

“हाँ, लेकिन आप औरों के लिए भी प्रार्थना कर रहे हैं. इस तरह तो आप मेरे दुष्ट पडोसी की भी मदद कर देंगे जो बीमार है. मैं चाहता हूँ कि वह कभी अच्छा न हो”.

“तुम प्रार्थना और रोगमुक्ति के बारे में कुछ नहीं जानते हो” – भिक्षु ने उठते हुए कहा – “सभी के लिए मंगलकामना करते समय  मेरी प्रार्थना उन करोड़ों लोगों की प्रार्थना में समाहित हो जाती है जो अपने परिजनों के स्वास्थ्य के लिए प्रार्थना कर रहे हैं. सभी की प्रार्थनाएं एक दूसरे में मिलकर विराट चेतनता से युक्त हो जाती हैं और सभी का हित करती हैं. केवल स्वयं के हित के लिए की गयी प्रार्थनाएं अपनी शक्ति खो देती हैं और विलुप्त हो जातीं हैं.”

(A Buddhist story about the merits of prayers – in Hindi)

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के - 
*सबसे बड़ा दान*

.कई दिनों के विहार के बाद भगवान् बुद्ध मगध की राजधानी राजगृह से प्रस्थान करने वाले थे। लोगों को जब यह पता चला तो वे उनके लिए भेंट आदि लेकर उनके दर्शनों के लिए आने लगे।
अपने शिष्यों के साथ बैठे हुए बुद्ध लोगों की भेंट स्वीकार कर रहे थे। सम्राट बिम्बसार ने उन्हें भूमि, खाद्य, वस्त्र, वाहन आदि प्रदान किए। नगर सेठों ने भी धन-धान्य और सुवर्ण आभूषण उनके चरणों में अर्पित कर दिए। सभी के दान को स्वीकार करने के लिए बुद्ध अपना दायां हाथ उठा कर स्वीकृति इंगित कर देते थे।

भीड़ में एक वृद्धा भी थी। वह बुद्ध से बोली – “भगवन, मैं बहुत निर्धन हूँ। मेरे पास आपको देने के लिए कुछ भी नहीं है। आज मुझे पेड़ से एक आम गिरा हुआ मिल गया। मैं उसे खा रही थी तभी मैंने आपके प्रस्थान करने का समाचार सुना। उस समय तक मैं आधा आम खा चुकी थी। मैं भी आपको कुछ अर्पित करना चाहती हूँ लेकिन मेरे पास इस आधे खाए हुए आम के सिवा कुछ भी नहीं है। इसे ही मैं आपको भेंट करना चाहती हूँ। कृपया मेरी भेंट स्वीकार करें।”

वहां उपस्थित अपार जनसमुदाय, राजा-महाराजाओं और सेठों ने देखा कि भगवान बुद्ध अपने आसन से उठकर नीचे आए और उन्होंने दोनों हाथ फैलाकर वृद्धा का आधा आम स्वीकार किया।

सम्राट बिम्बसार ने चकित होकर बुद्ध से पूछा – “भगवन, एक से बढ़कर एक अनुपम और बहुमूल्य उपहार तो आपने केवल हाथ हिलाकर ही स्वीकार कर लिए लेकिन इस बुढ़िया के जूठे आम को लेने के लिए आप आसन से नीचे उतरकर आ गए! इसमें ऐसी कौन सी विशेषता है?”

बुद्ध मुस्कुराकर बोले – “इस वृद्धा ने मुझे अपनी समस्त पूँजी दे दी है। आप लोगों ने मुझे जो कुछ भी दिया है वह तो आपकी संपत्ति का कुछ अंश ही है और उसके बदले में आपने दान करने का अंहकार भी अपने मन में रखा है। इस वृद्धा ने मेरे प्रति अपार प्रेम और श्रद्धा रखते हुए मुझे सर्वस्व अर्पित कर दिया है फ़िर भी उसके मुख पर कितनी नम्रता और करुणा है।”

----------


## Akash78

"If you light a lamp for someone else,
it will also brighten your path".
~ Buddha

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के - 
मनुष्य की रचना*
एक विराट सम्मलेन में बहुत से ज्ञानी जन ईश्वर और उसके द्वारा किये गए कार्यों पर चर्चा करने के लिए एकत्र हुए. एक सत्र में चर्चा का विषय यह था कि ईश्वर ने मनुष्य की रचना सृष्टि निर्माण के छठवें दिन क्यों की.

“पहले ईश्वर ने ब्रह्माण्ड को व्यवस्थित करने का निश्चय किया ताकि इसके सभी आश्चर्य हमारे लिए उपलब्ध हों” – एक ने कहा.
“पहले ईश्वर ने अन्य जीवों की रचना करके उनपर प्रयोग किये ताकि मनुष्यों की रचना करते समय किसी प्रकार की चूक न रह जाए” – दूसरे ने तर्क दिया.

सभा में एक बुद्धिमान यहूदी व्यक्ति भी आमंत्रित था. उससे भी यह पूछा गया – “ईश्वर ने छठवें दिन ही मनुष्य की रचना क्यों की? इस बारे में आपका दृष्टिकोण क्या है?”
“यह समझना तो बहुत सरल है!” – बुद्धिमान यहूदी ने कहा – “ईश्वर के मन में यह था कि जब कभी हम मनुष्य होने के घमंड से अकड़ जाएँ तब हमें यह बात नहीं भूलें कि एक मामूली मच्छर भी ईश्वरीय योजना में हमसे पहले वरीयता पर था.”

(यह तो एक कहानी ही है. परन्तु वास्तविकता में भी यही देखने में आया है कि पृथ्वी में मनुष्य के पदार्पण से भी पहले जीव-जंतुओं की लाखों-करोड़ों प्रजातियाँ पल्लवित होकर नष्ट हो चुकी हैं. मनुष्य को पूर्णरूपेण विकसित हुए अभी एक लाख वर्ष भी नहीं हुए हैं जबकि कॉकरोच पिछले पचास करोड़ वर्षों से बिना किसी परिवर्तन के उपस्थित हैं.)

----------


## Akash78

*दोस्तों........ ईश्वर.... के विषय में भी कुछ ऐसा ही है............................इसलिए .............जानो.... छानो...फिर मानो.. !!!*

*कस्तूरी कुंडल बसे मृग ढूंढे वन माहि ,

ऐसे घट घट ब्रह्म  है दुनिया जानत नहीं !*

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के -
ईश्वर के हाथ
गुरु और शिष्य रेगिस्तान से गुज़र रहे थे. गुरु यात्रा में हर क्षण शिष्य में आस्था जागृत करने के लिए ज्ञान देते रहे थे.

“अपने समस्त कर्मों को ईश्वर को अर्पित कर दो” – गुरु ने कहा – “हम सभी ईश्वर की संतान हैं और वह अपने बच्चों को कभी नहीं त्यागते”.

रात में उन्होंने रेगिस्तान में एक स्थान पर अपना डेरा जमाया. गुरु ने शिष्य से कहा कि वह घोड़े को निकट ही एक चट्टान से बाँध दे.
शिष्य घोड़े को लेकर चट्टान तक गया. उसे दिन में गुरु द्वारा दिया गया कोई उपदेश याद आ गया. उसने सोचा – “गुरु संभवतः मेरी परीक्षा ले रहे हैं. आस्था कहती है कि ईश्वर इस घोड़े का ध्यान रखेंगे”.

और उसने घोड़े को चट्टान से नहीं बाँधा.

सुबह उसने देखा कि घोड़ा दूर-दूर तक कहीं नज़र नहीं आ रहा था. 

उसने गुरु से जाकर कहा – “आपको ईश्वर के बारे में कुछ नहीं पता! कल ही आपने बताया था कि हमें सब कुछ ईश्वर के हांथों सौंप देना चाहिए इसीलिए मैंने घोड़े की रक्षा का भर ईश्वर पर डाल दिया लेकिन घोड़ा भाग गया!”

“ईश्वर तो वाकई चाहता था कि घोड़ा हमारे पास सुरक्षित रहे” गुरु ने कहा – “लेकिन जिस समय उसने तुम्हारे हांथों घोड़े को बांधना चाहा तब तुमने अपने हांथों को ईश्वर को नहीं सौंपा और घोड़े को खुला छोड़ दिया”  (From the blog of Paulo Coelho)

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -**ज्यो तिल माहि तेल है , ज्यो चकमक में आग !

 तेरा साईं तुझ में है , जाग सके तो जाग !!*

*दोस्तों........ ईश्वर.... के विषय में भी कुछ ऐसा ही है............................इसलिए .............जानो.... छानो...फिर मानो.. !!!*

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*
*सद्गुणों में संतुलन*
एक दिन एक धनी व्यापारी ने लाओ-त्ज़ु से पूछा – “आपका शिष्य येन कैसा व्यक्ति है?”

लाओ-त्ज़ु ने उत्तर दिया – “उदारता में वह मुझसे श्रेष्ठ है।”

“आपका शिष्य कुंग कैसा व्यक्ति है?” – व्यापारी ने फ़िर पूछा।

लाओ-त्ज़ु ने कहा – ”मेरी वाणी में उतना सौन्दर्य नहीं है जितना उसकी वाणी में है।”

व्यापारी ने फ़िर पूछा – “और आपका शिष्य चांग कैसा व्यक्ति है?”

लाओ-त्ज़ु ने उत्तर दिया – “मैं उसके समान साहसी नहीं हूँ।”

व्यापारी चकित हो गया, फ़िर बोला – “यदि आपके शिष्य किन्हीं गुणों में आपसे श्रेष्ठ हैं तो वे आपके शिष्य क्यों हैं? ऐसे में तो उनको आपका गुरु होना चाहिए और आपको उनका शिष्य!”

लाओ-त्ज़ु ने मुस्कुराते हुए कहा – “वे सभी मेरे शिष्य इसलिए हैं क्योंकि उन्होंने मुझे गुरु के रूप में स्वीकार किया है। और उन्होंने ऐसा इसलिए किया है क्योंकि वे यह जानते हैं कि किसी सद्गुण विशेष में श्रेष्ठ होने का अर्थ ज्ञानी होना नहीं है।”
“तो फ़िर ज्ञानी कौन है?” – व्यापारी ने प्रश्न किया।

लाओ-त्ज़ु ने उत्तर दिया – “वह जिसने सभी सद्गुणों में पूर्ण संतुलन स्थापित कर लिया हो।”

(A Tao story – Lao-tsu – in Hindi)

----------


## love birds

bhai m manta hu kyoki maine kak hi krishan ko sapne m dekha h

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*

*लाओत्ज़ु का गधा*

लाओत्ज़ु अपने गधे पर सवार होकर एक शहर से दूसरे शहर जा रहा था. उसे रास्ते में राजा का दूत मिला. दूत ने लाओत्ज़ु से कहा -”राजा ने आपके बारे में बहुत कुछ सुना है और वे आपको अपने दरबारियों में सम्मिलित करना चाहते हैं. उन्हें बुद्धिमान जनों की ज़रुरत है.”

लाओत्ज़ु ने दूत से बहुत सम्मानपूर्ण व्यवहार किया और कहा – “क्षमा करें, पर यह संभव नहीं है. राजा को धन्यवाद दें और कहें कि मैं इस अनुरोध को स्वीकार नहीं कर सकता.”

जब दूत वापस जाने लगा तब लाओत्ज़ु ने अपने कान और अपने गधे के कानों को धोया. यह देखकर पास खड़े एक व्यक्ति ने पूछा – “आप ये क्या कर रहे हैं?”

लाओत्ज़ु ने कहा – “मैं अपने कान धो रहा हूँ क्योंकि राजनीतिक गलियारों से होकर आनेवाले सन्देश अपवित्र और खतरनाक होते हैं.”
आदमी ने पूछा – “लेकिन आपने अपने गधे के कान क्यों धोये?” 

लाओत्ज़ुने कहा – “गधों में बड़ी राजनीतिक समझ होती है. वह पहले ही कुछ अजीब तरह से चल रहा था. जब उसने राजा के दूत का सन्देश सुना तो उसे स्वयं पर बड़ा अभिमान हो गया. उसने भी बड़े सपने संजो लिए. राजदरबार की भाषा की इतनी समझ तो मुझमें भी नहीं है जितनी इस गधे में है. ऐसा शायद इसलिए है क्योंकि दरबार में भी इसके जैसे गधे ही भरे हुए हैं. इन सबकी भाषा एक समान है.”

यह सुनकर वह व्यक्ति बहुत हंसा. कहते हैं कि यह बात राजा तक भी पहुंची और इसे सुनकर राजा भी बहुत हंसा. 

ऐसा था लाओत्ज़ु. उसकी बातें सुनकर सभी हंसते थे. वह अपने समय का सबसे ज्ञानी, सबसे विलक्षण, और बचकाना आदमी था. किसी ने भी उसे गंभीरता से नहीं लिया. उसने लोगों को कभी भी इतना प्रभावित नहीं किया कि वे उसकी शिक्षाओं को सहेजने के बारे में गंभीरता से सोचते. उसने अपने पीछे कोई धर्म या शास्त्र या संघ नहीं छोड़ा. वह सदैव अकेला ही रहा और सबसे शुद्ध बना रह सका. 

*THE JOURNEY OF A THOSAND MILES BIGENS WITH A SINGLE STEP..............................................  ...............*

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*

*भिखारी का ईनाम : यहूदी लोक कथा*
एक भिखारी को बाज़ार में चमड़े का एक बटुआ पड़ा मिला. उसने बटुए को खोलकर देखा. बटुए में सोने की सौ अशर्फियाँ थीं. तभी भिखारी ने एक सौदागर को चिल्लाते हुए सुना – “मेरा चमड़े का बटुआ खो गया है! जो कोई उसे खोजकर मुझे सौंप देगा, मैं उसे ईनाम दूंगा!”

भिखारी बहुत ईमानदार आदमी था. उसने बटुआ सौदागर को सौंपकर कहा – “ये रहा आपका बटुआ. क्या आप ईनाम देंगे?”

“ईनाम!” – सौदागर ने अपने सिक्के गिनते हुए हिकारत से कहा – “इस बटुए में तो दो सौ अशर्फियाँ थीं! तुमने आधी रकम चुरा ली और अब ईनाम मांगते हो! दफा हो जाओ वर्ना मैं सिपाहियों को बुला लूँगा!”

इतनी ईमानदारी दिखाने के बाद भी व्यर्थ का दोषारोपण भिखारी से सहन नहीं हुआ. वह बोला – “मैंने कुछ नहीं चुराया है! मैं अदालत जाने के लिए तैयार हूँ!”

अदालत में काजी ने इत्मीनान से दोनों की बात सुनी और कहा – “मुझे तुम दोनों पर यकीन है. मैं इंसाफ करूँगा. सौदागर, तुम कहते हो कि तुम्हारे बटुए में दो सौ अशर्फियाँ थीं. लेकिन भिखारी को मिले बटुए में सिर्फ सौ अशर्फियाँ ही हैं. इसका मतलब यह है कि यह बटुआ तुम्हारा नहीं है. चूंकि भिखारी को मिले बटुए का कोई दावेदार नहीं है इसलिए मैं आधी रकम शहर के खजाने में जमा करने और बाकी भिखारी को ईनाम में देने का हुक्म देता हूँ”.

बेईमान सौदागर हाथ मलता रह गया. अब वह चाहकर भी अपने बटुए को अपना नहीं कह सकता था क्योंकि ऐसा करने पर उसे कड़ी सजा हो जाती. इंसाफ-पसंद काजी की वज़ह से भिखारी को अपनी ईमानदारी का अच्छा ईनाम मिल गया.

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*

*मुल्ला का कुरता*

*मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन ने नया कुरता बनवाने के लिए पैसे जमा किये. बड़े जोश-ओ-खरोश से वह दर्जी की दुकान पर गया. नाप लेने के बाद दर्जी ने कहा, “एक हफ्ते के बाद आइये. अल्लाह ने चाहा तो आपका कुरता तैयार मिलेगा”.

हफ्ते भर के इंतज़ार के बाद मुल्ला दुकान पर गया. दर्जी ने कहा, “काम में कुछ देर हो गयी. अल्लाह ने चाह तो आपका कुरता कल तक तैयार हो जायेगा.”

अगले दिन मुल्ला फिर दुकान पर पहुंचा. उसे देखते ही दर्जी ने कहा, “माफ़ करिए, अभी कुछ काम बाकी रह गया है. बस एक दिन की मोहलत और दे दें. अगर अल्लाह ने चाहा तो कल आपका कुरता तैयार हो जाएगा.”

“तुम तो मुझे यह बताओ कि इसमें और कितनी देर लगेगी…”, मुल्ला ने मन मसोसकर कहा…

“अगर तुम अल्लाह को इससे अलग रखो”.*

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*

*मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन के गुरु की मज़ार*

मुल्ला नसरुद्दीन इबादत की नई विधियों की तलाश में निकला. अपने गधे पर जीन कसकर वह भारत, चीन, मंगोलिया गया और बहुत से ज्ञानियों और गुरुओं से मिला पर उसे कुछ भी नहीं जंचा.

उसे किसी ने नेपाल में रहनेवाले एक संत के बारे में बताया. वह नेपाल की ओर चल पड़ा. पहाड़ी रास्तों पर नसरुद्दीन का गधा थकान से मर गया. नसरुद्दीन ने उसे वहीं दफ़न कर दिया और उसके दुःख में रोने लगा. कोई व्यक्ति उसके पास आया और उससे बोला – “मुझे लगता है कि आप यहाँ किसी संत की खोज में आये थे. शायद यही उनकी कब्र है और आप उनकी मृत्यु का शोक मना रहे हैं.” 

“नहीं, यहाँ तो मैंने अपने गधे को दफ़न किया है जो थकान के कारण मर गया” – मुल्ला ने कहा. 

“मैं नहीं मानता. मरे हुए गधे के लिए कोई नहीं रोता. इस स्थान में ज़रूर कोई चमत्कार है जिसे तुम अपने तक ही रखना चाहते हो!”


नसरुद्दीन ने उसे बार-बार समझाने की कोशिश की लेकिन कोई नतीजा नहीं निकला. वह आदमी पास ही गाँव तक गया और लोगों को दिवंगत संत की कब्र के बारे में बताया कि वहां लोगों के रोग ठीक हो जाते हैं. देखते-ही-देखते वहां मजमा लग गया.

संत की चमत्कारी कब्र की खबर पूरे नेपाल में फ़ैल गयी और दूर-दूर से लोग वहां आने लगे. एक धनिक को लगा कि वहां आकर उसकी मनोकामना पूर्ण हो गयी है इसलिए उसने वहां एक शानदार मज़ार बनवा दी जहाँ नसरुद्दीन ने अपने ‘गुरु’ को दफ़न किया था.


यह सब होता देखकर नसरुद्दीन ने वहां से चल देने में ही अपनी भलाई समझी. इस सबसे वह एक बात तो बखूबी समझ गया कि जब लोग किसी झूठ पर यकीन करना चाहते हैं तब दुनिया की कोई ताकत उनका भ्रम नहीं तोड़ सकती.

----------


## Akash78

*दोस्तों सभी कहानिया नेट से ही ली गई है. आशा है आपको पसंद आएगी.  फिर मिलेंगे .............*

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*

*मोको कहाँ ढूंढे रे बन्दे मैं  तो तेरे पास में,
ना तीरथ में ना मूरत में ना एकांत निवास में,
ना मंदिर में ना  मस्जिद में   ना काबे कैलाश में ,
ना मैं  जप में ना मैं  तप में ना व्रत उपवास में ,
ना  मैं किरिया  करम में रहता नाही जोग संन्यास में ,
नहिं  प्राण में नहिं  पिंड में ना ब्रह्माण्ड  आकाश में ,
नहिं  प्रकृति पहाड़ गुफा में नहिं स्वासों की साँस में ,
खोजी होए तुरत मिल जाए एक पल की तलाश में,
कहत कबीर सुनो भाई साधू मैं तो हूँ विश्वास में !*

----------


## Akash78

*जरा हट के -*

*यक़ीन*

एक किसान खेत से अपने घर लौट रहा था. उसने रास्ते में एक गधा देखा.

गधे ने किसान से कहा – “सुनो भाई, मैं कोई साधारण गधा नहीं हूँ. ईसा मसीह का जन्म मेरे सामने ही हुआ था. मैं दो हज़ार सालों से इस दुनिया में हूँ और सिर्फ मैं ही इस बात की गवाही दे सकता हूँ.”

विस्मित और भयभीत, किसान सरपट दौड़कर अपने गाँव के चैपल तक गया और वहां पादरी को सारा किस्सा कह सुनाया.

“असंभव!” – पादरी ने हँसते हुए कहा. तब किसान ने उसे दोबारा से पूरी बाद बताई. गधे के कहे एक-एक शब्द को किसान ने दोहराया.

“मैंने कहा न यह नामुमकिन है! कोई भी पशु मनुष्यों की तरह नहीं बोल सकता” – पादरी ने कहा.

“लेकिन आप सिर्फ एक बार मेरे साथ चलकर उसकी बात सुन लीजिये” – किसान अपनी बात पर अड़ा रहा.

पादरी ने कहा – “भाई मुझे तो तुम ही पूरे गधे लग रहे हो जो एक पढ़े-लिखे पादरी की बात को छोड़कर एक गधे पर यकीन कर रहे हो!”

----------


## aawara

> वो तब तक होती रहेगी , जब तक खरीददार रहेंगे . जिस दिन लोग ये समझ जायेंगे की शांत और सुखी जीवन के लिए किसी इस्वर की आवश्यकता नहीं है उस दिन धर्म के ठेकेदारों की दुकानें बंद हो जायेंगी .


 *भाई मैं किसी किसी की नहीं हर किसी की बात कर रहा हूँ*

----------


## aawara

> *जरा हट के - मार्ग का ज्ञान*-------एक समय भगवान बुद्ध श्रावस्ती में मिगारमाता के पुष्वाराम मे विहार कर रहे थे. धम्म का ज्ञान प्राप्त करने और बुद्ध को सुनने के लिये मोग्गालन नामक ब्राहमण लेखाकार भी अकसर वहां आता था. एक दिन वह कुछ जल्दी आ गया और भगवान को अकेले पाकर बोला, “भगवन, मेरे मन में यह प्रश्न उठता है कि आपके पास बहुत दूर से आनेवाले कुछ लोग तो कम समय में ही परम ज्ञान को उपलब्ध हो जाते हैं पर बहुत से लोग लंबे समय से आपके निकट रहते हुए भी इस सुख की प्राप्ति नही कर पाते हैं. आप जैसा अद्भुत शिक्षक और पथप्रदर्शक होते हुये भी कुछ को निर्वाण सुख प्राप्त होता है और कुछ को नही? तो भगवन, अपनी करुणा से ही आप सबको निर्वाण सुख दे कर भवसागर से मुक्ति क्यों नही प्रदान कर देते?”बुद्ध ने मोग्गालन से कहा, ” ब्राहमण, मै तुम्हें इस प्रश्न का उत्तर दूंगा, लेकिन पहले तुम मुझे यह बताओ कि क्या तुम राजगृह (राजगिरी) आने-जाने का मार्ग अच्छी तरह से जानते हो?” 
> 
> मोग्गालन मे कहा, “गौतम, मैं निश्चित ही राजगृह का आने-जाने का मार्ग भली प्रकार से जानता हूँ.” 
> 
> बुद्ध ने कहा, “अब तुम मुझे बताओ, कोई आदमी आता है और तुमसे राजगृह का मार्ग पूछता है लेकिन उसे छोड़कर वह अलग मार्ग पकड़ लेता है. तुम उसे पूर्व में जाने को कहते हो पर वह पश्चिम में चल देता है. फिर एक दूसरा आदमी आता है और वह भी तुमसे रास्ता पूछता है और तुम उसे उसे भी ठीक-ठीक वैसे ही रास्ता बताते हो जैसा तुमने पहले को बताया था और वह तुम्हारे बताये रास्ते पर चलकर सकुशल राजगृह पहुँच जाता है. यदि पहले व्यक्ति ने तुम्हारे बताये मार्ग का अनुसरण नहीं किया तो क्या इसमें तुम्हारा दोष बनता है?” 
> 
> ब्राहमण बोला, “भगवन, यदि पहला व्यक्ति मेरी बात पर ध्यान नहीं देता तो मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ? मेरा काम तो केवल रास्ता बताना है.” 
> 
> भगवान बुद्ध बोले, “तो ब्राहमण, तथागत का काम भी केवल मार्ग बताना होता है.”



*मित्र आपसे एक निवेदन है की अगर आप अपनी बात किसी कहानी के माध्यम से कहना  चाहते हैं तो कृपया कहानी के अंत में ये भी बताएं की किस तरह आपकी कहानी  हमें सूत्र के विषय को समझने में मदद कर रही है क्यूंकि मैं नहीं समझ पाया  हूँ की इस कहानी से इश्वर के अस्तित्व्य के बारे में क्या पता चलता है*

----------


## aawara

> *दोस्तों सभी कहानिया नेट से ही ली गई है. आशा है आपको पसंद आएगी.  फिर मिलेंगे .............*


*पसंद तो आई जरुर पर काम नहीं आयीं*

----------


## Akash78

*[COLOR="red"]ज़रा हट के -[/COLOR]*

*[COLOR="royalblue"]आस्था और विश्वास[/COLOR]*

पर्वतारोहियों का एक दल एक अजेय पर्वत पर विजय पाने के लिए निकला. उनमें एक अतिउत्साही पर्वतारोही भी था जो यह चाहता था कि पर्वत के शिखर पर विजय पताका फहराने का श्रेय उसे ही मिले. रात्रि के घने अन्धकार में वह अपने तम्बू से चुपके से निकल पड़ा और अकेले ही उसने पर्वत पर चढ़ना आरंभ किया. गहरी काली रात में, जब हाथ को हाथ नहीं सूझ रहा था, वह शिखर की ओर बढ़ता रहा. बहुत प्रयास करने के बाद शिखर जब कुछ ही दूर प्रतीत हो रहा था तभी अचानक उसका पैर फिसला और वह तेजी से नीचे की तरफ गिरने लगा. उसे अपनी मृत्यु सामने ही दिख रही थी लेकिन उसकी कमर से बंधी रस्सी ने झटके से उसे रोक दिया. घने अन्धकार में उसे नीचे कुछ नहीं दिख रहा था. रस्सी को जकड़कर ऊपर पहुँच पाना संभव नहीं था. बचने की कोई सूरत न पाकर वह चिल्लाया: – ‘हे ईश्वर… मेरी मदद करो!’

तभी अचानक एक गंभीर स्वर कहीं गूँज उठा – “तुम मुझ से क्या चाहते हो?”
पर्वतारोही बोला – “हे ईश्वर! मेरी रक्षा करो!”

“क्या तुम्हें सच में विश्वास है कि मैं तुम्हारी रक्षा कर सकता हूँ ?

“हाँ ईश्वर! मुझे तुम पर पूरा विश्वास है” – पर्वतारोही बोला.

“ठीक है, अगर तुम्हें मुझ पर विश्वास है तो अपनी कमर से बंधी रस्सी काट दो…..”

यह सुनकर पर्वतारोही का दिल डूबने लगा. कुछ क्षण के लिए वहाँ एक चुप्पी सी छा गई और उस पर्वतारोही ने अपनी पूरी शक्ति से रस्सी को पकड़े रहने का निश्चय कर लिया.

अगले दिन बचाव दल को एक रस्सी के सहारे लटका हुआ पर्वतारोही का ठंड से जमा हुआ शव मिला. उसके हाथ रस्सी को मजबूती से थामे थे और वह धरती से केवल दस फुट की ऊँचाई पर था. यदि उसने रस्सी को छोड़ दिया होता तो वह पर्वतीय ढलान से लुढ़कता हुआ मामूली नुकसान के साथ जीवित बच गया होता.

*ईश्वर में सम्पूर्ण आस्था और विश्वास रखना सहज नहीं है. ऐसी दशा में क्या आप अपनी रस्सी छोड़ देते?*(A story of a mountaineer – doubt – submission – in Hindi)

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के - 

*झंडा*

चार बौद्ध साधक मठ में बैठे ध्यान कर रहे थे. अचानक ही मठ के शीर्ष पर लगा झंडा फड़फड़ाने लगा.

सबसे युवा साधक का ध्यान टूट गया. वह बोला – “झंडा फड़फड़ा रहा है”.

उससे कुछ अनुभवी साधक ने कहा – “हवा फड़फड़ा रही है”.

तीसरा साधक उस मठ में बीस साल से था. वह बोला – “मन फड़फड़ा रहा है”.

चौथा साधक उन सभी में सबसे वरिष्ठ था. वह इस सबसे खीझ उठा और बोला – “मुंह फड़फड़ा रहे हैं!”

*अधिकाँश लोग  ईश्वर.... के बारे में भी ऐसा ही सोचते है*

----------


## aawara

> *[COLOR="red"]ज़रा हट के -[/COLOR]*
> 
> *[COLOR="royalblue"]आस्था और विश्वास[/COLOR]*
> 
> पर्वतारोहियों का एक दल एक अजेय पर्वत पर विजय पाने के लिए निकला. उनमें एक अतिउत्साही पर्वतारोही भी था जो यह चाहता था कि पर्वत के शिखर पर विजय पताका फहराने का श्रेय उसे ही मिले. रात्रि के घने अन्धकार में वह अपने तम्बू से चुपके से निकल पड़ा और अकेले ही उसने पर्वत पर चढ़ना आरंभ किया. गहरी काली रात में, जब हाथ को हाथ नहीं सूझ रहा था, वह शिखर की ओर बढ़ता रहा. बहुत प्रयास करने के बाद शिखर जब कुछ ही दूर प्रतीत हो रहा था तभी अचानक उसका पैर फिसला और वह तेजी से नीचे की तरफ गिरने लगा. उसे अपनी मृत्यु सामने ही दिख रही थी लेकिन उसकी कमर से बंधी रस्सी ने झटके से उसे रोक दिया. घने अन्धकार में उसे नीचे कुछ नहीं दिख रहा था. रस्सी को जकड़कर ऊपर पहुँच पाना संभव नहीं था. बचने की कोई सूरत न पाकर वह चिल्लाया: – ‘हे ईश्वर… मेरी मदद करो!’
> 
> तभी अचानक एक गंभीर स्वर कहीं गूँज उठा – “तुम मुझ से क्या चाहते हो?”
> पर्वतारोही बोला – “हे ईश्वर! मेरी रक्षा करो!”
> 
> ...


*मित्र चर्चा का विषय है की  -ईश्वर में सम्पूर्ण आस्था और विश्वास रखने का आधार क्या है*

----------


## Akash78

> *मित्र चर्चा का विषय है की  -ईश्वर में सम्पूर्ण आस्था और विश्वास रखने का आधार क्या है*


*ज़रा हट के -* 

*मित्र चर्चा का विषय है की  - ईश्वर में सम्पूर्ण आस्था और विश्वास रखने का आधार क्या है.....?????...ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है..... ??  लोकतंत्र का जमाना है अधिकांश लोग पक्ष में है .......हा हा ...... बिना विपक्ष के कैसी चर्चा .....!!!! वास्तव में ईश्वर है या नहीं इस पर चर्चा करना व्यर्थ है क्युकि इसके पक्ष और विपक्ष में चर्चा करते करते युगों बीत गये लेकिन इसका निर्णय आज तक नहीं हो पाया है और न निर्णय होगा ही ! अगर किसी को दिशा भ्रम हो जाये तो सूर्य के उदय होने पर भी दिशा भ्रम ठीक नहीं होता ! यही दिशा भ्रम की  स्थिति ईश्वर  के सम्बन्ध में  है ! 
 इसलिए कबीर ने कहा भी है -

 हाँ कहूँ तो बने नहीं ,नहीं कहाँ न जाये !
हाँ नहीं के बीच में साहेब रहा समाय !!*

----------


## aawara

मित्र कैँसर का इलाज ढूँढे एक दशक बीत गया पर क्या लोगो ने प्रयास बँद कर दिए कि कोइ फायदा नहीँ

----------


## aawara

मित्र कबीर बुद्द इत्यादि आज के जमाने के हिसाब से ज्यादा प्रासँगिक और व्यावहारिक नही रहै इसीलिए इनकी बाते कि जाति है पर माना नही जाता
सिक्का बदल चुका है

----------


## aawara

आप खुद बताएँ इनकी कितनी बातो को मानने मे आप अपने को सछम पाते है

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र कैँसर का इलाज ढूँढे एक दशक बीत गया पर क्या लोगो ने प्रयास बँद कर दिए कि कोइ फायदा नहीँ


दोस्त इश्वर आप में है हम है ,हर प्राणी मात्र  में हैं /वो परम सत्ता हैं /अन्नत अविनाशी /सर्व शक्ति मान / भौतिक चीजों से उनकी तुलना करना ही व्यर्थ है दोस्त/
जाकी रही वाभना जैसी ,प्रभु मूरत देखत तिन तैसी /
धन्य-बाद आप का दोस्त ..skp

----------


## aawara

एक तरफ तो आप ईश्वर के बारे मे सँशय कि स्थिति मे जीने को तैयार है जबकि आप कि गीता मे लिखा है "सँशयात्मा विनश्यति"
क्या धर्म को मजाक बना कर नही छोङ दिया गया है

----------


## aawara

> दोस्त इश्वर आप में है हम है ,हर प्राणी मात्र  में हैं /वो परम सत्ता हैं /अन्नत अविनाशी /सर्व शक्ति मान / भौतिक चीजों से उनकी तुलना करना ही व्यर्थ है दोस्त/
> जाकी रही वाभना जैसी ,प्रभु मूरत देखत तिन तैसी /
> धन्य-बाद आप का दोस्त ..skp




पर मानवीय प्रयासोँ कि तुलना ,मानवीय प्रयासो से तो कि जा सकती है

----------


## devvrat

*दुनिया का प्रत्येक व्यक्ति जब तक जीवित रहता है, अपने आप के अस्तित्व को स्वीकार करता है| वह जब भी किसी को मरते हुए देखता है तो अपने अन्दर स्थित "आत्मा" के अस्तित्व को भी स्वीकार करता है| व्यक्ति मरता है तो "आत्मा" शरीर से निकल जाता है| फिर इस "आत्मा" का क्या होता है? 
यही से "परम-आत्मा" का ज्ञान शुरू होता है| 
इस नश्वर शरीर से म्रत्यु उपरांत मुक्त "आत्मा" की गति क्या होती है?

इसी का शोध, इसी का विचार, इसी का सोच, प्रत्येक व्यक्ति के मन-मस्तिष्क को "परम-आत्मा" की ले जाता है|
वैदिक-धर्म-शास्त्रों में मृत्यु उपरांत मुक्त "आत्मा" की तीन गतिया कही गयी है| 
अधम गति :- प्रेतयोनि
मद्यम गति :-  पुनर्जन्म 
उत्तम गति :- मोक्ष 
मोक्ष को ही उत्तम गति कहा गया है मोक्ष का अर्थ है व्यक्ति का मृत्यु उपरांत जन्म-मृत्यु के बंधन से छूट कर आत्मा का परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाना|*

----------


## aawara

दोस्तो ईश्वर को केँद्र मे रखकर कइ वेदो उपनिषदो और न जाने क्या क्या कि रचना कि गयी कइ स्वामियो ने न जाने कितने समाज बना डाले और केँद्र मे खङे उस ईश्वर का ही अता  पता नही तो क्या ये सब जगत को प्रभावित करने के उपकरण मात्र है
और दिलचस्प बात ये है कि जब इन्हे लगा 
कि अब आगे का रास्ता बँद है तो सभी की सेवा को ईश्वर कि भक्ति का नाम दे दिया "साँप भी मर गया लाठी भी नही टूटी"
अँततः दो सवाल उठते है
1 जब किसी को कुछ नही पता तो धर्म के नाम पर न तो किसी 
को अग्यानी कहा जा सकता है और धर्म के धुरँधर और ग्यानी होने के नाम पर रत्ती भर फायदा उठाना नैतिक अपराध है

2  ? ? ? ?

----------


## Akash78

> मित्र कबीर बुद्द इत्यादि आज के जमाने के हिसाब से ज्यादा प्रासँगिक और व्यावहारिक नही रहै इसीलिए इनकी बाते कि जाति है पर माना नही जाता
> सिक्का बदल चुका है


*ज़रा हट के -*
 बड़े आश्चर्य की बात है ..एक ओर तो आप भारतीय धर्म और संस्कृति की विशेषताओ एवं गुणों की बाते करते है ,...दूसरी ओर बुद्ध , कबीर को अप्रासंगिक ठहराते है ! जबकि गायत्री प्रतिष्ठान की पत्रिकाए उनका उदाहरण समय समय पर  अपने अंको में छापती है ......

*'' आज विज्ञानं के युग में संसार के सब धर्मो के सिद्धांत विज्ञानं के सूर्य की रोशनी में धुन्धलें पड़ रहे है . लेकिन बुद्ध धर्म के सिद्धांत आज भी विज्ञान की कसोटी पर खरे उतर रहे है . अगर कोई भी धर्म वर्तमान वैज्ञानिको को स्वीकार करने योग्य है तो वह केवल बुद्ध धर्म है ."
 विश्व विख्यात वैज्ञानिक [ अल्बर्ट आइस्तीन ] 

*

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के -*

*पथ का निर्माण*

जंगल में चराई के बाद किसी बछड़े को गाँव की गौशाला तक लौटना था. नन्हा बछड़ा था तो अबोध ही, वह चट्टानों, मिट्टी के टीलों, और ढलानों पर से उछलता-कूदता हुआ अपने गंतव्य तक पहुँचने में सफल हो गया.

अगले दिन एक कुत्ते ने भी गाँव तक पहुँचने के लिए उसी रास्ते का इस्तेमाल किया. उसके अगले दिन एक भेड़ उस रास्ते पर चल पड़ी. एक भेड़ के पीछे अनेक भेड़ चल पडीं. भेड़ जो ठहरीं! 
 उस रास्ते पर चलाफिरी के निशान देखकर लोगों ने भी उसका इस्तेमाल शुरू कर दिया. ऊंची-नीची पथरीली जमीन पर आते-जाते समय वे पथ की दुरूहता को कोसते रहते – पथ था ही ऐसा! लेकिन किसी ने भी सरल-सुगम पथ की खोज के लिए प्रयास नहीं किये.

समय बीतने के साथ वह पगडंडी उस गाँव तक पहुँचने का मुख्य मार्ग बन गयी जिसपर बेचारे पशु बमुश्किल गाड़ी खींचते रहते. उस कठिन पथ के स्थान पर कोई सुगम पथ होता तो लोगों को यात्रा में न केवल समय की बचत होती वरन वे सुरक्षित भी रहते.

कालांतर में वह गाँव एक नगर बन गया और पथ राजमार्ग बन गया. उस पथ की समस्याओं पर चर्चा करते रहने के अतिरिक किसी ने कभी कुछ नहीं किया.

बूढ़ा जंगल यह सब बहुत लंबे समय से देख रहा था. वह बरबस मुस्कुराता और यह सोचता रहता कि मनुष्य हमेशा ही सामने खुले पड़े विकल्प को मजबूती से जकड़ लेते हैं और यह विचार नहीं करते कि कहीं कुछ उससे बेहतर भी किया जा सकता है.

यह मलयालम लोककथा है. इसे पाउलो कोएलो के ब्लॉग से लिया गया है.

----------


## aawara

> *दुनिया का प्रत्येक व्यक्ति जब तक जीवित रहता है, अपने आप के अस्तित्व को स्वीकार करता है| वह जब भी किसी को मरते हुए देखता है तो अपने अन्दर स्थित "आत्मा" के अस्तित्व को भी स्वीकार करता है| व्यक्ति मरता है तो "आत्मा" शरीर से निकल जाता है| फिर इस "आत्मा" का क्या होता है? 
> यही से "परम-आत्मा" का ज्ञान शुरू होता है| 
> इस नश्वर शरीर से म्रत्यु उपरांत मुक्त "आत्मा" गति क्या होती है?
> 
> इसी का शोध, इसी का विचार, इसी का सोच, प्रत्येक व्यक्ति के मन-मस्तिष्क को "परम-आत्मा" की ले जाता है|
> वैदिक-धर्म-शास्त्रों में मृत्यु उपरांत मुक्त "आत्मा" की तीन गतिया कही गयी है| 
> अधम गति :- प्रेतयोनि
> मद्यम गति :-  पुनर्जन्म 
> उत्तम गति :- मोक्ष 
> मोक्ष को ही उत्तम गति कहा गया है मोक्ष का अर्थ है व्यक्ति का मृत्यु उपरांत जन्म-मृत्यु के बंधन से छूट कर आत्मा का परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाना|*




भाइ मै आपकी सारी बातो को मानता भी हूँ और जानता भी हूँ पर इन बातो का आखिरी निष्कर्ष क्या निकलता है या तो एक अनुमान या फिर कर्णप्रिय कोई काल्पनिक कथा

----------


## aawara

भाई कोइ भी वैग्यानिक हो तो उसकी बातै सिर्फ विग्यान मे मानी जाती है और वो भी तब जब वो उसे प्रमाणित कर दे

----------


## aawara

> *ज़रा हट के -*
>  बड़े आश्चर्य की बात है ..एक ओर तो आप भारतीय धर्म और संस्कृति की विशेषताओ एवं गुणों की बाते करते है ,...दूसरी ओर बुद्ध , कबीर को अप्रासंगिक ठहराते है !  ......





भाइ सँस्कृति का समर्थक होने के लिए धर्मभीरु होना आवश्यक है क्या

----------


## Raman46

> पर मानवीय प्रयासोँ कि तुलना ,मानवीय प्रयासो से तो कि जा सकती है


जी हाँ दोस्त क्यों नही जरुर की जा सकती है / पर सच की कीमत पर तो नही न ? दोस्त आज आप जिस तरह से बोल रहें है क्या कल भी इसी तरह बोल पाएंगे ? जब एक दिन आप का ही ये अपना  शरीर  जर जर होने लगेगा /आँखों के सामने ही आप का कोई अपना जीवन मरण की खेल खेल रहा होगा / लाखों रुपये हाथों में होते हुए भी सबसे बड़े हास्पिटल में  जब डाक्टर ये कहेगा की मैं तो अपना काम कर रहा हूँ ,जिंदगी देना या लेना ऊपर बाले के हाथ में है /तब आप  क्या  कहो गे बंधू /
क्या आप की सारी की सारी दौलत उसकी प्राण रक्क्षा कर पायेगा ? दोस्त याद रखें तर्क पर उस परम सत्ता को तौलना  असंभव है  / skp

----------


## Akash78

> भाइ मै आपकी सारी बातो को मानता भी हूँ और जानता भी हूँ पर इन बातो का आखिरी निष्कर्ष क्या निकलता है या तो एक अनुमान या फिर कर्णप्रिय कोई काल्पनिक कथा


*
 ज़रा हट के -*

:* ईश्वर  नहीं होता ? आत्मा नहीं होता / होती ? परमात्मा नहीं होता ?...मेरा यह मानना है..!

 क्या मै नास्तिक हूँ..???
*

----------


## Akash78

*आस्तिको के लिए उनकी आत्मा का भोजन है  और नास्तिको  के लिए केवल काल्पनिक कथाये..अब ये उन पर निर्भर है की वे इसे किस तरह अन्जोय करते है !!!!.

 नहीं होता ? आत्मा नहीं होता / होती ? परमात्मा नहीं होता ?...

मेरा यह मानना है..! क्या मै नास्तिक हूँ..???*

----------


## Raman46

> भाइ सँस्कृति का समर्थक होने के लिए धर्मभीरु होना आवश्यक है क्या


नही दोस्त नही कभी नही / पर आप ईश्वर को सिर्फ हिन्दू धर्म से की क्यों तुलना करना चाहते है ? जब की ये जगत विदित है वो ही राम ,रहीम .अल्लाह ,ईस्सू , नानक देव ,गोंड or ना जाने क्या क्या /एक नही लाखों नाम है उनका /फिर तर्क का क्या महत्व रहा जाता है बंधू ?......skp

----------


## aawara

> जी हाँ दोस्त क्यों नही जरुर की जा सकती है / पर सच की कीमत पर तो नही न ? दोस्त आज आप जिस तरह से बोल रहें है क्या कल भी इसी तरह बोल पाएंगे ? जब एक दिन आप का ही ये अपना  शरीर  जर जर होने लगेगा /आँखों के सामने ही आप का कोई अपना जीवन मरण की खेल खेल रहा होगा / लाखों रुपये हाथों में होते हुए भी सबसे बड़े हास्पिटल में  जब डाक्टर ये कहेगा की मैं तो अपना काम कर रहा हूँ ,जिंदगी देना या लेना ऊपर बाले के हाथ में है /तब आप  क्या  कहो गे बंधू /
> क्या आप की सारी की सारी दौलत उसकी प्राण रक्क्षा कर पायेगा ? दोस्त याद रखें तर्क पर उस परम सत्ता को तौलना  असंभव है  / skp




मित्र आप बताएँ कि सँकट आने पर आप ग्यात और प्रामाणिक चीजो की ओर हाथ बढाते है कि अग्यात और अप्रामाणिक कि तरफ
मित्र एक जबाब दीजीए कि ईश्वर अग्यात है या फिर अग्यात को ही ईश्वर कहते है

----------


## aawara

Akash78;360831आस्तिको के लिए उनकी आत्मा का भोजन है  और नास्तिको  के लिए केवल काल्पनिक कथाये..अब ये उन पर निर्भर है की वे इसे किस तरह अन्जोय करते है !!!!.

 नहीं होता ? आत्मा नहीं होता / होती ? परमात्मा नहीं होता ?...

मेरा यह मानना है..! क्या मै नास्तिक हूँ..???[/B][/QUOTE]



भाइ मै तो कह ही रहा हूँ कि सँस्कृति और धर्म और ईश्वर ये तीनो तीन चीजे है नही तो आप सोचो कि क्या ईश्वर विहीन धर्म कि सत्ता होती क्या
पर चर्चा ये है कि ईश्वर है या नही मित्र सँस्कृति वाले सूत्र मे मैने आपसे कहा था कि विषय को हमेशा ध्यान मे रखैँ

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के -* 

बुद्धिमान बालक

किसी नगर में रहनेवाला एक धनिक लम्बी तीर्थयात्रा पर जा रहा था। उसने नगर के सभी लोगों को यात्रा की पूर्वरात्रि में भोजन पर आमंत्रित किया। सैंकडों लोग खाने पर आए। मेहमानों को मछली और मेमनों का मांस परोसा गया। भोज की समाप्ति पर धनिक सभी लोगों को विदाई भाषण देने के लिए खड़ा हुआ। अन्य बातों के साथ-साथ उसने यह भी कहा – “परमात्मा कितना कृपालु है कि उसने मनुष्यों के खाने के लिए स्वादिष्ट मछलियाँ और पशुओं को जन्म दिया है”। सभी उपस्थितों ने धनिक की बात में हामी भरी।

भोज में एक बारह साल का लड़का भी था। उसने कहा – “आप ग़लत कह रहे हैं।”

लड़के की बात सुनकर धनिक आश्चर्यचकित हुआ। वह बोला – “तुम क्या कहना चाहते हो?”

लड़का बोला – “मछलियाँ और मेमने एवं पृथ्वी पर रहनेवाले सभी जीव-जंतु मनुष्यों की तरह पैदा होते हैं और मनुष्यों की तरह उनकी मृत्यु होती है। कोई भी प्राणी किसी अन्य प्राणी से अधिक श्रेष्ठ और महत्वपूर्ण नहीं है। सभी प्राणियों में बस यही अन्तर है कि अधिक शक्तिशाली और बुद्धिमान प्राणी अपने से कम शक्तिशाली और बुद्धिमान प्राणियों को खा सकते हैं। यह कहना ग़लत है कि ईश्वर ने मछलियों और मेमनों को हमारे लाभ के लिए बनाया है, बात सिर्फ़ इतनी है कि हम इतने ताक़तवर और चालक हैं कि उन्हें पकड़ कर मार सकें। मच्छर और पिस्सू हमारा खून पीते हैं तथा शेर और भेड़िये हमारा शिकार कर सकते हैं, तो क्या ईश्वर ने हमें उनके लाभ के लिए बनाया है?”

च्वांग-त्ज़ु भी वहां पर मेहमानों के बीच में बैठा हुआ था। वह उठा और उसने लड़के की बात पर ताली बजाई। उसने कहा – “इस एक बालक में हज़ार प्रौढों जितना ज्ञान है।”

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के - 

तीन संत*

*यह लेव तॉल्स्तॉय की बहुत प्रसिद्द कहानी है. रूस के ऑर्थोडॉक्स चर्च के आर्चबिशप को यह पता चला कि उसके नियमित प्रवचन में भाग लेने वाले बहुत से लोग एक झील के पास जाने लगे हैं. उस झील के बीच में छोटा सा एक टापू था जहाँ एक पेड़ के नीचे तीन बूढ़े रहते थे. गाँव वालों का यह कहना था कि वे तीनों संत हैं. आर्चबिशप को यह बात बहुत नागवार गुज़री क्योंकि ईसाई धर्म में संत केवल उन्हें ही माना जाता है जिन्हें वेटिकन द्वारा विधिवत संत घोषित किया गया हो.

आर्चबिशप क्रोधित हो गया – “वे तीनों संत कैसे हो सकते हैं? मैंने सालों से किसी को भी संतत्व की पदवी के लिए अनुशंसित नहीं किया है! वे कौन हैं और कहाँ से आये हैं?”. लेकिन आम लोग उन तीनों के दर्शनों के लिए जाते रहे और चर्च में आनेवालों की तादाद कम होती गयी.

अंततः आर्चबिशप ने यह तय किया कि वह उन तीनों को देखने के लिए जाएगा. वह नाव में बैठकर टापू की ओर गया. वे तीनों वहां मिल गए. वे बेहद साधारण अनपढ़ और निष्कपट देहातियों जैसे थे. दूसरी ओर, आर्चबिशप बहुत शक्तिशाली व्यक्ति था. रूस के ज़ार के बाद उस क्षेत्र का सबसे महत्वपूर्ण आदमी था वह. उन तीनों को देखकर वह खीझ उठा – “तुमें संत किसने बनाया?” – उसने पूछा. वे तीनों एक दूसरे का मुंह ताकने लगे. उनमें से एक ने कहा – “किसी ने नहीं. हम लोग खुद को संत नहीं मानते. हम तो केवल साधारण मनुष्य हैं”.
“तो फिर तुम लोगों को देखने के लिए इतने सारे लोग क्यों आ रहे हैं?”

वे बोले – “यह तो आप उन्हीं से पूछिए.”

“क्या तुम लोगों को चर्च की आधिकारिक प्रार्थना आती है?” – आर्चबिशप ने पूछा.

“नहीं. हम तो अनपढ़ हैं और वह प्रार्थना बहुत लंबी है. हम उसे याद नहीं कर सके.”

“तो फिर तुम लोग कौन सी प्रार्थना पढ़ते हो?”

उन तीनों ने एक-दूसरे की ओर देखा. “तुम बता दो” – एक ने कहा.

“तुम ही बता दो ना” – वे आपस में कहते रहे.

आर्चबिशप यह सब देखसुनकर अपना आप खो बैठा. “इन लोगों को प्रार्थना करना भी नहीं आता! कैसे संत हैं ये?” – उसने मन में सोचा. वह बोला – “तुम लोगों में से कोई भी बता सकता है. जल्दी बताओ!”

वे बोले – “दरअसल हम आपके सामने बहुत ही साधारण व्यक्ति हैं. हम लोगों ने खुद ही एक प्रार्थना बनाई है पर हमें यह पता नहीं था कि इस प्रार्थना को चर्च की मंजूरी मिलना ज़रूरी है. हमारी प्रार्थना बहुत साधारण है. हमें माफ़ कर दीजिये कि हम आपकी मंजूरी नहीं ले पाए. हम इतने संकोची हैं कि हम आ ही न सके.”

“हमारी प्रार्थना है – ईश्वर तीन है और हम भी तीन हैं, इसलिए हम प्रार्थना करते हैं – ‘तुम तीन हो और हम तीन हैं, हम पर दया करो’ – यही हमारी प्रार्थना है.”

आर्चबिशप बहुत क्रोधित हो गया – “ये प्रार्थना नहीं है! मैंने ऐसी प्रार्थना कभी नहीं सुनी!” – वह ज़ोरों से हंसने लगा.

वे बोले – “आप हमें सच्ची प्रार्थना करना सिखा दें. हम तो अब तक यही समझते थे कि हमारी प्रार्थना में कोई कमी नहीं है. ‘ईश्वर तीन है, और हम तीन हैं’, और भला क्या चाहिए? बस ईश्वर की कृपा ही तो चाहिए?

उनके अनुरोध पर आर्चबिशप ने उन्हें चर्च की आधिकारिक प्रार्थना बताई और उसे पढ़ने का तरीका भी बताया. प्रार्थना काफी लंबी थी और उसके ख़तम होते-होते उनमें से एक ने कहा – “हम शुरू का भाग भूल गए हैं”. फिर आर्चबिशप ने उन्हें दोबारा बताया. फिर वे आख़िरी का भाग भूल गए…

आर्चबिशप बहुत झुंझला गया और बोला – “तुम लोग किस तरह के आदमी हो!? तुम एक छोटी सी प्रार्थना भी याद नहीं कर सकते?”

वे बोले – “माफ़ करें लेकिन हम लोग अनपढ़ हैं और हमारे लिए इसे याद करना थोडा मुश्किल है, इसमें बहुत बड़े-बड़े शब्द हैं… कृपया थोड़ा धीरज रखें. यदि आप इसे दो-तीन बार सुना देंगे तो शायद हम इसे याद कर लेंगे”. आर्चबिशप ने उन्हें तीन बार प्रार्थना सुना दी. वे बोले – “ठीक है, अबसे हम यही प्रार्थना करेंगे, हांलाकि हो सकता है कि हम इसका कुछ हिस्सा कहना भूल जाएँ पर हम पूरी कोशिश करेंगे”.
आर्चबिशप संतुष्ट था कि अब वह लोगों को जाकर बताएगा कि उसका पाला कैसे बेवकूफों से पड़ा था. उसने मन में सोचा – ‘अब लोगों को जाकर बताऊँगा कि वे जिन्हें संत कहते हैं उन्हें तो धर्म का क-ख-ग भी नहीं पता. और वे ऐसे जाहिलों के दर्शन करने जाते हैं!’. यही सोचते हुए वह नाव में जाकर बैठ गया. नाव चलने लगी और वह अभी झील में आधे रास्ते पर ही था कि उसे पीछे से उन तीनों की पुकार सुनाई दी. उसने मुड़कर देखा, वे तीनों पानी पर भागते हुए नाव की तरफ आ रहे थे! उसे अपनी आँखों पर यकीन नहीं हुआ! वे लोग पानी पर भागते हुए आये और नाव के पास पानी में खड़े हुए बोले – “माफ़ कीजिये, हमने आपको कष्ट दिया, कृपया चर्च की प्रार्थना एक बार और दोहरा दें, हम कुछ भूल गए हैं”.

आर्चबिशप ने कहा – “तुम लोग अपनी प्रार्थना ही पढो. मैंने तुम्हें जो कुछ भी बताया उसपर ध्यान मत दो. मुझे माफ़ कर दो, मैं बहुत दंभी हूँ. मैं तुम्हारी सरलता और पवित्रता को छू भी नहीं सकता. जाओ, लौट जाओ.”

लेकिन वे अड़े रहे – “नहीं, ऐसा मत कहिये, आप इतनी दूर से हमारे लिए आये… बस एक बार और दोहरा दें, हम लोग भूलने लगे हैं पर इस बार कोशिश करेंगे कि इसे अच्छे से याद कर लें.”
लेकिन आर्चबिशप ने कहा – “नहीं भाइयों, मैं खुद सारी ज़िंदगी अपनी प्रार्थना को पढ़ता रहा पर ईश्वर ने उसे कभी नहीं सुना. हम तो बाइबिल में ही यह पढ़ते थे कि ईसा मसीह पानी पर चल सकते थे पर हम भी उसपर शंका करते रहे. आज तुम्हें पानी पर चलते देखकर मुझे अब ईसा मसीह पर विश्वास हो चला है. तुम लोग लौट जाओ. तुम्हारी प्रार्थना संपूर्ण है. तुम्हें कुछ भी सीखने की ज़रुरत नहीं है”.[/FONT]*

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के -* 

घमंडी धनुर्धर

धनुर्विद्या के कई मुकाबले जीतने के बाद एक युवा धनुर्धर को अपने कौशल पर घमंड हो गया और उसने एक ज़ेन-गुरु को मुकाबले के लिए चुनौती दी। ज़ेन-गुरु स्वयं बहुत प्रसिद्द धनुर्धर थे। युवक ने अपने कौशल का प्रदर्शन करने के लिए दूर एक निशाने पर अचूक तीर चलाया। उसके बाद उसने एक और तीर चलाकर निशाने पर लगे तीर को चीर दिया। फ़िर उसने अहंकारपूर्वक ज़ेन-गुरु से पूछा – “क्या आप ऐसा कर सकते हैं?”

ज़ेन-गुरु इससे विचलित नहीं हुए और उसने युवक को अपने पीछे-पीछे एक पहाड़ तक चलने के लिए कहा। युवक समझ नही पा रहा था कि ज़ेन-गुरु के मन में क्या था इसलिए वह उनके साथ चल दिया। पहाड़ पर चढ़ने के बाद वे एक ऐसे स्थान पर आ पहुंचे जहाँ दो पहाडों के बीच बहुत गहरी खाई पर एक कमज़ोर सा रस्सियों का पुल बना हुआ था। पहाड़ पर तेज़ हवाएं चल रहीं थीं और पुल बेहद खतरनाक तरीके से डोल रहा था। उस पुल के ठीक बीचोंबीच जाकर ज़ेन-गुरु ने बहत दूर एक वृक्ष को निशाना लगाकर तीर छोड़ा जो बिल्कुल सटीक लगा।

पुल से बाहर आकर ज़ेन-गुरु ने युवक से कहा – “अब तुम्हारी बारी है”। यह कहकर ज़ेन-गुरु एक ओर खड़े हो गए।

भय से कांपते-कांपते युवक ने स्वयं को जैसे-तैसे उस पुल पर किसी तरह से जमाने का प्रयास किया पर वह इतना घबरा गया था कि पसीने से भीग चुकी उसकी हथेलियों से उसका धनुष फिसल कर खाई में समा गया।

“इसमें कोई संदेह नही है की धनुर्विद्या में तुम बेमिसाल हो” – ज़ेन-गुरु ने उससे कहा – “लेकिन उस मन पर तुम्हारा कोई नियंत्रण नहीं जो किसी तीर को निशाने से भटकने नहीं देता”।

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के -* 

अफ्रीकी लोक-कथा : मनुष्य को ज्ञान कैसे प्राप्त हुआ

बहुत पुरानी बात है. अफ्रीका के किसी भूभाग में अनानसी नामक एक व्यक्ति रहता था. पूरी दुनिया में वही सबसे बुद्धिमान मनुष्य था और सभी लोग उससे सलाह और मदद मांगने आते थे.

एक दिन अनानसी किसी बात पर दूसरे मनुष्यों से नाराज़ हो गया और उसने उन्हें दंड देने की सोची. बहुत सोचने के बाद उसने यह तय किया कि वह अपना सारा ज्ञान उनसे हमेशा के लिए छुपा देगा ताकि कोई और मनुष्य ज्ञानी न बन सके. उसी दिन से उसने अपना सारा ज्ञान बटोरना शुरू कर दिया. जब उसे लगा कि उसने दुनिया में उपलब्ध सारा ज्ञान बटोर लिया है तब उसने सारे ज्ञान को मिटटी के एक मटके में बंद करके अच्छे से सीलबंद कर दिया. उसने यह निश्चय किया कि उस मटके को वह ऐसी जगह रखेगा जहाँ से कोई और मनुष्य उसे प्राप्त न कर सके.

अनानसी के एक बेटा था जिसका नाम कवेकू था. कवेकू को धीरे-धीरे यह अनुभव होने लगा कि उसका पिता किसी संदिग्ध कार्य में लिप्त है इसलिए उसने अनानसी पर नज़र रखनी शुरू कर दी. एक दिन उसने अपने पिता को एक मटका लेकर दबे पांव झोपडी से बाहर जाते देखा. कवेकू ने अनानसी का पीछा किया. अनानसी गाँव से बहुत दूर एक जंगल में गया और उसने मटके को सुरक्षित रखने के लिए एक बहुत ऊंचा पेड़ खोज लिया. अपना ज्ञान दूसरों में बंट जाने की आशंका से भयभीत अनानसी मटके को अपनी आँखों के सामने ही रखना चाहता था इसलिए वह अपनी छाती पर मटके को टांगकर पर पेड़ पर चढ़ने लगा. इस तरह अपनी छाती पर मटका टांगकर पेड़ पर चढ़ना तो लगभग नामुमकिन ही था! उसने कई बार पेड़ पर चढ़ने की कोशिश की लेकिन वह ज़रा सा भी न चढ़ पाया. सामने की ओर मटका टंगा होने के कारण वह पेड़ को पकड़ ही न पा रहा था.

कुछ देर तक तो कवेकू अपने पिता को पेड़ पर चढ़ने का अनथक प्रयास करते देखता रहा. जब उससे रहा न गया तो वह चिल्लाकर बोला – “पिताजी, आप मटके को अपनी पीठ पर क्यों नहीं टांगते? तब आप पेड़ पर आसानी से चढ़ पायेंगे!”
अनानसी मुड़ा और बोला – “मुझे तो लगता था कि मैंने दुनिया का सारा ज्ञान इस मटके में बंद कर लिया है! लेकिन तुम तो मुझसे भी ज्यादा ज्ञानी हो! मेरी सारी बुद्धि मुझे वह नहीं समझा पा रही थी जो तुम दूर बैठे ही जान रहे थे!” उसे कवेकू पर बहुत गुस्सा आया और क्रोध में उसने मटका जमीन पर पटक दिया. जमीन पर गिरते ही मटका टूट गया और उसमें बंद सारा ज्ञान उसमें से निकलकर पूरी दुनिया में फ़ैल गया और सारे मनुष्य बुद्धिमान हो गए.

(An African folktale about knowledge – in Hindi)

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के -  

सापेक्षता का सिद्धांत 

किसी समारोह में एक महिला ने आइंस्टीन से सापेक्षता का सिद्धांत समझाने का अनुरोध किया। 
आइन्स्टीन ने कहा:
“मैडम, एक बार मैं देहात में अपने अंधे मित्र के साथ घूम रहा था और मैंने उससे कहा कि मुझे दूध पीने की इच्छा हो रही है“।
“दूध?” – मेरे मित्र ने कहा – “पीना तो मैं समझता हूँ लेकिन दूध क्या होता है?”
“दूध एक सफ़ेद द्रव होता है” – मैंने जवाब दिया।
“द्रव तो मैं जानता हूँ लेकिन सफ़ेद क्या होता है?”
“सफ़ेद – जैसे हंस के पंख“।
“पंख तो मैं महसूस कर सकता हूँ लेकिन ये हंस क्या होता है?”
“एक पक्षी जिसकी गरदन मुडी सी होती है“।
“गरदन तो मैं जानता हूँ लेकिन यह मुडी सी क्या है?”
“अब मेरा धैर्य जवाब देने लगा। मैंने उसकी बांह पकड़ी और सीधी तानकर कहा – “यह सीधी है!” – फ़िर मैंने उसे मोड़ दिया और कहा – “यह मुडी हुई है“।
“ओह!” – अंधे मित्र ने कहा – “अब मैं समझ गया दूध क्या होता है“।

क्या के बारे में भी ऐसा  ही नहीं है ?????

----------


## guruji

ईसवी 2080 : कल्पना पर आधारित कथा
धरती के सभी देशों की मिली जुली एक संस्था जिसमें नामी गिरामी डॉक्टर और वैज्ञानिक शामिल हैं, घोषणा करते हैं :
*भगवान तू कुछ नहीं, बस हम हैं !
हम सब कुछ कर सकते हैं,
आज हम इन्सान बना सकते हैं, उसमें जान डाल सकते हैं।*
सचमुच उस दल ने इन्सान को बना कर उसमें जान डाल कर उसे चलता फ़िरता इन्सान बना दिया था।
अपनी सफ़लता पर वे घमण्ड से इतरा रहे थे और भगवान के अस्तित्व पर प्रश्न चिह्न लगा कर खुद को ही भगवान के रूप में पेश कर रहे थे।
भगवान को लगा कि देखूं तो इन्हें ! ऐसा क्या कर लिया इन्होंने जो अपने को भगवान कह रहे हैं'
भगवान धरती पर उन डॉक्टरों और वैज्ञानिकों के दल के सामने आए और कहा : मैं ही हूँ वो जिसे तुम ललकार रहे हो।
ऐसा क्या कर दिखाया तुमने जो इतना इतरा रहे हो?
हम सब कुछ कर सकते हैं ! यहाँ तक कि अब हम इन्सान भी बना सकते हैं, उसमें जान डाल सकते हैं !
अच्छा? तुम ऐसा कर सकते हो?
हाँ, हम सब कुछ कर सकते हैं ! मिट्टी से इन्सान बना सकते हैं।
 तो जरा मुझे भी दिखाओ इन्सान बना कर !
उस दल के कुछ सदस्यों ने जमीन से मिट्टी उठाई और इन्सान बनाने लगे।
अरे ! यह क्या कर रहे हो?
यह मिट्टी तो मेरी बनाई हुई है। पहले जरा अपनी मिट्टी तो बना लो ! फ़िर उससे इन्सान बनाना !

----------


## love birds

are bhai koi dawarka( means shri krishan ki janm bhumii) se h kya agar h to plzzzzzzzz muse jarur batana.

----------


## aawara

> ईसवी 2080 : कल्पना पर आधारित कथा
> धरती के सभी देशों की मिली जुली एक संस्था जिसमें नामी गिरामी डॉक्टर और वैज्ञानिक शामिल हैं, घोषणा करते हैं :
> *भगवान तू कुछ नहीं, बस हम हैं !
> हम सब कुछ कर सकते हैं,
> आज हम इन्सान बना सकते हैं, उसमें जान डाल सकते हैं।*
> सचमुच उस दल ने इन्सान को बना कर उसमें जान डाल कर उसे चलता फ़िरता इन्सान बना दिया था।
> अपनी सफ़लता पर वे घमण्ड से इतरा रहे थे और भगवान के अस्तित्व पर प्रश्न चिह्न लगा कर खुद को ही भगवान के रूप में पेश कर रहे थे।
> भगवान को लगा कि देखूं तो इन्हें ! ऐसा क्या कर लिया इन्होंने जो अपने को भगवान कह रहे हैं'
> भगवान धरती पर उन डॉक्टरों और वैज्ञानिकों के दल के सामने आए और कहा : मैं ही हूँ वो जिसे तुम ललकार रहे हो।
> ...


*नास्तिक (वो जो किसी ईश्वर में विश्वास नही रखते) और अज्ञेयवादी (वो जो ईश्वर का अस्तित्व है या नही शंकित हैं) ये लोग,, धर्म के बारे मे ज्ञानरहित या उससे उकता चुके लोग नहीं हैं. इन लोगों नें धर्म के बारे में अपनी आत्मनिर्भर सोच तक पहुंचने के लिये काफ़ी मेहतन की होती है. धर्म को अधिक जानने की कोशिश की होती है और मिथकों, धर्म, कर्मकाण्डों, नैतिक-मूल्यों, सामाजिक व्यवस्थाओं तथा आध्यात्म के अंतर्संबंधों पर काफ़ी गहन सोच-विचार किया होता है.

नास्तिक और अज्ञेयवादी आमतौर पर  पढे लिखे लोग होते हैं. वे श्रद्धा और तर्क के बीच डोलते रहने के अनुभव से गुज़र चुके होते हैं. अपने से पहले के अज्ञेयतावादियों की ईश्वर की अवधारणा के बारे में जान चुके होते हैं और अपने विचारों को लेकर अपने आस-पास के श्रद्धालुओं और अंधभक्तों द्वारा   “अधूरा ज्ञान खतरनाक होता है”  से लेकर सयाना  बनने पर तमाम अन्य आक्रमण झेल चुके होते हैं.

यहां पर मैं अपने ही एक तर्क पर गरियाए जाने के अनुभव को बांटना चाहूंगा- सभी जानते हैं  की गौतम बुद्ध का हिन्दू ब्राह्मणों द्वारा विरोध किया गया था चूंकि बुद्ध कर्मकाण्ड, आत्मा और ईश्वर की अवधारणा के विरोधी थे – बुद्ध अनिश्वरवादी थे – याने वो ये कहते थे कि आदमी के बुद्ध होने के लिये किसी बाहरी ताकत –ईश्वर आदी की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है!

बुद्ध ने मृत्यु के बाद जीवन की सतत होने में भी विश्वास प्रकट किया था – बिना आत्मा के अस्तित्व में विश्वास जताए. बाद में, भविष्यपुराण में बुद्ध को विष्णु का ही एक अवतार बता दिया गया था. वो ही विष्णु जिन्होंने कृष्णावतार में आत्मा के अस्तित्व और प्रकृति पर अर्जुन को ज्ञान दिया था, बुद्धावतार में विष्णु अनिश्वरवादी कैसे हो गए! अब एक ही विष्णु अलग अलग अवतारों में उल्टी बातें कैसे कहने लगेंगे? कितना घोर विरोधाभास है.. कैसा अजीब कनेक्शन है, है ना! ये देख कर पुराणों पर भरोसा हो सकता है भला?

*

----------


## Ranveer

> ईसवी 2080 : कल्पना पर आधारित कथा
> ..........
> यह मिट्टी तो मेरी बनाई हुई है।पहले जरा अपनी मिट्टी तो बना लो ! फ़िर उससे इन्सान बनाना !


 इसी को  तो साबित करना है की मिटटी भगवान् ने बनायी भी है या नहीं !
यदि हर चीज़ का कारण होता है तो इस संसार का भी कुछ कारण होगा .....आपलोग मानतें हैं की इश्वर ने ही संसार को बनाया है और वही उसका कारण है |
तो सवाल ये भी है की जब हर  चीज़ का कारण होता है तो इश्वर का क्या कारण है ?? ...उसे बनाने वाला कौन है ???
यदि आपलोग कहतें हैं की इश्वर को बनाने वाला कोई नहीं तो इसका अर्थ यही है की कोई चीज़ बिना कारण भी हो सकती है |
जब बिना कारण के इश्वर हो सकता है तो ये  जगत क्यूँ नहीं हो सकता  ????
फिर हमें इश्वर की क्या आवश्यकता है ???
(नोट - इसे ध्यान से सोचें )

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के -*

ईश्वर  क्या  सचमुच तू  है ?????
धर्म के नाम पर धंधा करने वालो के हाँथ  में ईश्वर  के  रूप में एक ऐसा सिक्का आ गया है जिसे हजारो सालो से भुनाया जा रहा है ! इसकी वास्तविकता जानने के लिए तर्क की सख्त मनाही है . मात्र श्रृद्धा और विस्वास  की  बात की जाती है. क्यों कि  धंधेबाज लोग जानते है की तर्क एवं विवेक से '' ईश्वर'' रूपी खोटे सिक्के की पोल खुल जाएगी और खोटा सिक्का चलने से बाहर हो जायेगा .
ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को शोषक वर्ग के लोग यह कहकर प्रमाणित करने का प्रयास करते है की जब हर वस्तु का कोई न कोई निर्माता है तो इस विराट ब्रम्हांड को बनाने वाली भी कोई शक्ती है जिसका नाम ईश्वर है . इस कथनी को श्रृद्धा और विस्वास  के बल पर तो माना जा सकता है, लेकिन अगर उपर्युक्त कथन पर तर्क किया जाए कि अगर इस विराट ब्रम्हांड को बनाने वाली शक्ति  ईश्वर है , तो ईश्वर को बनाने वाली शक्ति को क्या  कहा   जाएगा  ?  क्यूकि अगर यह विराट ब्रम्हांड बिना बनाए नहीं बन सकता तो ईश्वर भी बिना बनाये नहीं बन सकता. इसी प्रकार अगर ईश्वर स्वतः बन सकता है, तो कार्य - कारनानुसार विराट ब्रम्हांड  भी बिना  ईश्वर  के बनाए बन सकता है.  
ब्रम्हांड बनाया ईश्वर ने तो , कौन बनाया है भगवान !
स्वयं बना है यदि इश्वर तो , स्वयं बना है यह ब्रम्हांड !!
 *गलत काम ईश्वर की मर्जी से*
अगर ईश्वर   ईश्वर- वादियों  के अनुसार सब कुछ करने में समर्थ, सर्वव्यापी एवं अंतरयामी है ? तो किसी स्त्री कपर कुद्रष्टि  डालने वाले की आँख क्यों नहीं फोड़ देता ? चोरी करने की नियति से घुसे छोर की आँखे क्यों नहीं फोड़ देता ? अकारण जीव ह्त्या करने वाले लोगो को नेस्तनाबूद क्यों नहीं कर देता ? झूट बोलने वालो की जीभ  क्यों नहीं काट लेता ? 
ईश्वर- वादियों  के अनुसार बिना उसकी इच्छा के पेड़ के पत्ते  भी नहीं हिलते !

कण कण में सब ईश्वर वादी माने उसकी सत्ता ,
बिन ईश्वर की मर्जी  पाए हिले न कोई पत्ता ,.
और ..आगे..
सबहि नचावत राम गुसाई ,नाचहि नर  मरकट की नाइ !!

तो चोरी करवाने वाला, ह्त्या करवाने वाला , डकैती करवाने वाला ईश्वर है, तो  इन कुकृत्यों को करने वाला दंड का भागी नही है ??
फिर समाज में एवं आई . पी . सी . की धाराओं में इस जैसा अनैतिक कार्य करने वालो को दंड का प्रावधान क्यों किया  गया है ? जबकि इन कार्यो को कराने वाला ईश्वर है ? ईश्वर के काम में बाधा क्यों डाली है ??

----------


## aawara

> *ज़रा हट के -*
> 
> ईश्वर  क्या  सचमुच तू  है ?????
> धर्म के नाम पर धंधा करने वालो के हाँथ  में ईश्वर  के  रूप में एक ऐसा सिक्का आ गया है जिसे हजारो सालो से भुनाया जा रहा है ! इसकी वास्तविकता जानने के लिए तर्क की सख्त मनाही है . मात्र श्रृद्धा और विस्वास  की  बात की जाती है. क्यों कि  धंधेबाज लोग जानते है की तर्क एवं विवेक से '' ईश्वर'' रूपी खोटे सिक्के की पोल खुल जाएगी और खोटा सिक्का चलने से बाहर हो जायेगा .
> ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को शोषक वर्ग के लोग यह कहकर प्रमाणित करने का प्रयास करते है की जब हर वस्तु का कोई न कोई निर्माता है तो इस विराट ब्रम्हांड को बनाने वाली भी कोई शक्ती है जिसका नाम ईश्वर है . इस कथनी को श्रृद्धा और विस्वास  के बल पर तो माना जा सकता है, लेकिन अगर उपर्युक्त कथन पर तर्क किया जाए कि अगर इस विराट ब्रम्हांड को बनाने वाली शक्ति  ईश्वर है , तो ईश्वर को बनाने वाली शक्ति को क्या  कहा   जाएगा  ?  क्यूकि अगर यह विराट ब्रम्हांड बिना बनाए नहीं बन सकता तो ईश्वर भी बिना बनाये नहीं बन सकता. इसी प्रकार अगर ईश्वर स्वतः बन सकता है, तो कार्य - कारनानुसार विराट ब्रम्हांड  भी बिना  ईश्वर  के बनाए बन सकता है.  
> ब्रम्हांड बनाया ईश्वर ने तो , कौन बनाया है भगवान !
> स्वयं बना है यदि इश्वर तो , स्वयं बना है यह ब्रम्हांड !!
>  *गलत काम ईश्वर की मर्जी से*
> अगर ईश्वर   ईश्वर- वादियों  के अनुसार सब कुछ करने में समर्थ, सर्वव्यापी एवं अंतरयामी है ? तो किसी स्त्री कपर कुद्रष्टि  डालने वाले की आँख क्यों नहीं फोड़ देता ? चोरी करने की नियति से घुसे छोर की आँखे क्यों नहीं फोड़ देता ? अकारण जीव ह्त्या करने वाले लोगो को नेस्तनाबूद क्यों नहीं कर देता ? झूट बोलने वालो की जीभ  क्यों नहीं काट लेता ? 
> ...


*धर्म के अन्दर चंद बेईमान लोग हैं ये कोई कारन नहीं की इश्वर नहीं हो सकता. कृपया उचित तर्क दें*

----------


## aawara

> इसी को  तो साबित करना है की मिटटी भगवान् ने बनायी भी है या नहीं !
> यदि हर चीज़ का कारण होता है तो इस संसार का भी कुछ कारण होगा .....आपलोग मानतें हैं की इश्वर ने ही संसार को बनाया है और वही उसका कारण है |
> तो सवाल ये भी जब हर हर चीज़ का कारण होता है तो इश्वर का भी कोई कारण होगा ...उसे बनाने वाला कौन है ???
> यदि आपलोग कहतें हैं की इश्वर को बनाने वाला कोई नहीं तो इसका अर्थ यही है की कोई चीज़ बिना कारण भी हो सकती है |
> जब बिना कारण के इश्वर हो सकता है तो ये  जगत क्यूँ नहीं हो सकता  ????
> फिर हमें इश्वर की क्या आवश्यकता है ???
> (नोट - इसे ध्यान से सोचें )


*पूर्णतया समर्थन .............*

----------


## Akash78

*धर्म और ईश्वर का घालमेल  होने  से ही धर्मं  में बेईमान लोग आ गए ,जो धर्म  की दूकान की आड़  में ईश्वर प्राप्ति का सौदा करते है और लोगो को गुमराह करते है ! दुर्भाग्य से संसार के अधिकांश धर्म ईश्वरवादी  है ..इस्वर का अस्तित्व काल्पनिक और आधारहीन है ! उसे केवल व्यवसायिक हितो के लिए ही गड़ा गया है ..इसलिए ईश्वर को मानाने से यदि किसी को फायदा हो सकता है तो केवल उन्ही लोगो को जो धर्म की दूकान चला रहे है. यह कोई भी  ईश्वरवादी  धर्म हो सकता है .वे ईश्वर को संसार का कर्ताधर्ता बताकर  लोगो को मानसिक दृष्टि से गुलाम , ईश्वर का मुह ताकने वाला बनाते है ! भक्तों को अपने चंगुल में फ़साते है तथा दान दक्षिणा , ईश्वर की प्रसन्नता प्राप्ति के लिए कर्मकांड आदि कई उपायों से भक्तों की अंटी ढीली करते है !*

----------


## Raman46

> इसी को  तो साबित करना है की मिटटी भगवान् ने बनायी भी है या नहीं !
> यदि हर चीज़ का कारण होता है तो इस संसार का भी कुछ कारण होगा .....आपलोग मानतें हैं की इश्वर ने ही संसार को बनाया है और वही उसका कारण है |
> तो सवाल ये भी जब हर हर चीज़ का कारण होता है तो इश्वर का भी कोई कारण होगा ...उसे बनाने वाला कौन है ???
> यदि आपलोग कहतें हैं की इश्वर को बनाने वाला कोई नहीं तो इसका अर्थ यही है की कोई चीज़ बिना कारण भी हो सकती है |
> जब बिना कारण के इश्वर हो सकता है तो ये  जगत क्यूँ नहीं हो सकता  ????
> फिर हमें इश्वर की क्या आवश्यकता है ???
> (नोट - इसे ध्यान से सोचें )


 
राम राम भाई रणवीर जी 

एक बात समझ नही आ रही है की आप खुद ही क्या काहने  जा रहे है कभी इधर तो कभी उअधर /.कोई भी चीज  अकारण नही होता /सब के पीछे कोई ना कोई कारन जरुर होता है / ईस्वर  से आप का क्या मतलब   बनता है / ईस्वर  एक शक्ति  है /सर्व व्यापी /सर्व शक्ति मान / जो महशुश   किया जाता है /इसे तर्क की कसौटी पे परखा नही जा सकता है / अगर  ५% लोग कहता हे की प्रभु नही है तो क्या बांकी ९५% लोग झूठा है क्या,  जो किसी न किसी रूप में उन्हें मानता चला आ रहा है /  माना की कुछ लोग अपना अपना तर्क दे कर झूठ लानने  की कोशिस मात्र  करते हैं? इससे सचाई  तो नही बदल जायेगा दोस्त/ जाकी रही भवना जैसी प्रभु मूरत देखत नीं तैसी  / skp

----------


## Ranveer

> राम राम भाई रणवीर जी 
> 
> एक बात समझ नही आ रही है की आप खुद ही क्या काहने  जा रहे है कभी इधर तो कभी उअधर /.कोई भी चीज  अकारण नही होता /सब के पीछे कोई ना कोई कारन जरुर होता है / ईस्वर  से आप का क्या मतलब   बनता है / ईस्वर  एक शक्ति  है /सर्व व्यापी /सर्व शक्ति मान / जो महशुश   किया जाता है /इसे तर्क की कसौटी पे परखा नही जा सकता है / अगर  ५% लोग कहता हे की प्रभु नही है तो क्या बांकी ९५% लोग झूठा है क्या,  जो किसी न किसी रूप में उन्हें मानता चला आ रहा है /  माना की कुछ लोग अपना अपना तर्क दे कर झूठ लानने  की कोशिस मात्र  करते हैं? इससे सचाई  तो नही बदल जायेगा दोस्त/ जाकी रही भवना जैसी प्रभु मूरत देखत नीं तैसी  / skp


लगता है कि जो मै कहना चाह रहा हूँ उस बात पर आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया |
इसीलिए मैंने नोट में कुछ कहा था | पुनः प्रयास करें | 
दूसरी बात - अगर  कोई भीड़ किसी दिशा में भाग रही हो तो क्या आप भी बिना कुछ समझे भीड़ से साथ भागना शुरू कर देंगे ? या फिर एक पल के लिए जानने का प्रयास  करेंगे कि ये भीड़ क्यूँ भाग रही है ?
तो ये जानने का प्रयास ही हमें किसी चीज़ के प्रति तार्किक सोचने पर मजबूर करता है | 
अब ये जानने का प्रयास इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि व्यक्ति  कौन सा रास्ता अपनाता  है ...आस्था या विश्वास द्वारा  ,या फिर विवेक द्वारा |
आस्था और विश्वास यही कहता है कि भीड़ जिधर भी भाग रही है उधर ही आप भी भागो |
विवेक कहता है कि कुछ देर ठहरकर सोचो कि भीड़ क्यूँ भाग रही है और यदि तब तुम्हे लगे की भीड़ में भागना सही है तब तुम भी वही करो |

----------


## Akash78

> *धर्म के अन्दर चंद बेईमान लोग हैं ये कोई कारन नहीं की इश्वर नहीं हो सकता. कृपया उचित तर्क दें*


ज़रा हट  के - 
इश्वर कौन है ?
आपका इश्वर  कैसा  है ? 
क्या आपकी नजर में वो  इस सृष्टी में समाहित ऊर्जा  है ? जो कि न तो पैदा की जा सकती है और न ही nast  की जा सकती   है ?
वो परम प्रकाश है ? 
वो डिवाइन लाईट है.? 
या केवल प्रकृति  ही है जो एक नियम से बंधी हुई है एवं गतिशील है..? 
 क्या वह  नित्य  है ? 
 क्या  वह  अनित्य है?
 क्या वह नित्य और अनित्य दोनों है? 
क्या वह नित्य और अनित्य दोनों नहीं है?
क्या वह नीराकार  है ? 
क्या वह साकार  है ? 
क्या वह हमेशा  से था.? 
या मनुष्य की बुद्धि  के विकास  के साथ पैदा हुआ,,?.
मनुष्य { Aadimaanav } के मन में यह  विचार  कब आया कि इश्वर जैसी कोई चीज{ सत्ता } है..? 
मनुष्य  पहले  प्रकृति पूजक क्यों  था..?..

यदि हम इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर अपने स्वयं कि बुद्धि,तर्क एवं विवेक  से खोजने   का प्रयास  करेंगे  तो ही कुछ  निर्णय  की ओर बड़ सकते है अन्यथा गोल गोल घुमते रहेंगे.....!!!!!

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट  के -

कृपया इस सूत्र में मेरे द्वारा  समाहित की गई लघु  कहानियों को  पुनः पढिये  !!!!!!  :Tiranga:

----------


## Raman46

> लगता है कि जो मै कहना चाह रहा हूँ उस बात पर आपने ध्यान नहीं दिया |
> इसीलिए मैंने नोट में कुछ कहा था | पुनः प्रयास करें | 
> दूसरी बात - अगर  कोई भीड़ किसी दिशा में भाग रही हो तो क्या आप भी बिना कुछ समझे भीड़ से साथ भागना शुरू कर देंगे ? या फिर एक पल के लिए जानने का प्रयास  करेंगे कि ये भीड़ क्यूँ भाग रही है ?
> तो ये जानने का प्रयास ही हमें किसी चीज़ के प्रति तार्किक सोचने पर मजबूर करता है | 
> अब ये जानने का प्रयास इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि व्यक्ति  कौन सा रास्ता अपनाता  है ...आस्था या विश्वास द्वारा  ,या फिर विवेक द्वारा |
> आस्था और विश्वास यही कहता है कि भीड़ जिधर भी भाग रही है उधर ही आप भी भागो |
> विवेक कहता है कि कुछ देर ठहरकर सोचो कि भीड़ क्यूँ भाग रही है और यदि तब तुम्हे लगे की भीड़ में भागना सही है तब तुम भी वही करो |


 
भाई रणवीर साहब 
विवेक और अश्था   दोनों एक ही सीके के दो पहलु है एक के बगैर दोनों सतीत्व विहीन है  / अगर आप विवेक  पर ही जानना चाहते है तो अश्था आड़े आती है और  अश्था  पर जाना चाहते है तो विवेक मुंह  वाये खड़ा नजर आती है / जाएँ तो जाएँ किधर /  अतह   दोनों पर ताल मेल बिठाना आवश्यक हो जाता है / यही है विवेक / भीड़ को देख कर भेदिये की तरह भागना जरुरी नही है पर भागना पड़ता है दोस्त /क्यों की जब तक आप किसी निर्णय पर सोचते सोचते पहुँचो गे तब तक भीड़ आप की हड्डी पसली चकना चूर कर देगा / फिर क्या और कैसे सोचेंगे /क्या है उचित और क्या है अनुचित / बुद्धिमान व्ही जो पल में निर्णय ले /तूफान में बांस भी झुक जाता है ,सर ताने खड़ा नही रहता / बरना उखड कर किसी दूर  दराज में फेंक दिया जाता है / आप सिर्फ विवेक के सहारे जीवन जी नही सकते है ..यही सच है दोस्त ...........skp

----------


## aawara

> ज़रा हट  के - 
> इश्वर कौन है ?
> आपका इश्वर  कैसा  है ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> मित्र मेरे पास ईश्वर नही है तो कौन है और कैसा है यह बता नही पाउँगा 
> 
> ...




भाई सभी दरवाजे खुले रखे गए है या तो पता चल जाए कि ईश्वर है या नही है या यही पता चल जाए कि ईश्वर को खोजना गोल गोल घूमना है
शर्त है कि जो भी नतीजा हो प्रामाणिक हो और कारण समझ मे आने लायक हो

----------


## man-vakil

*वो है तभी तो मैं हूँ..
सर्व-विद्यमान है वो,
कभी किसी रूप में आ,
कभी कोई खेल दिखा,
वो कर देता है मुझे,
एकाएक विस्मित सा,
ना कैसे कर दूँ उसको,
या उसके अस्तित्व को,
जब वो सदैव रहता है,
मेरे इर्द-गिर्द, चहु ओर,
मेरी प्रत्येक क्रिया को,
वो निर्धारित करता है,
ताकि अँधेरे से मुक्त हो,
और ज्योति से युक्त हो,
मैं बना रहूँ एक इंसान,
मेरी माँ बनकर कभी,
कभी पिता के रूप में,
कभी प्रिये मित्र सा हो,
कभी मेरी नन्ही बेटी,
ना जाने किस किस ,
रूप को धरकर वो, सदा,
मुझे एक डगर पर चलाता,
और तुम कहते हो कि,
वो मेरा बंधू मेरा सखा,
ईश्वर है या फिर नहीं ,
====मन-वकील  
*

----------


## Akash78

*मित्रों, मुझे महापंडित  राहुल सांकृत्यायन [ केदारनाथ पाण्डे ] की प्रमुख कृति  ''वोल्गा से गंगा'', पड़ना है किसी की पास लिंक हो तो कृपया बताये   . धन्यवाद  .*

----------


## Raman46

> *वो है तभी तो मैं हूँ..
> सर्व-विद्यमान है वो,
> कभी किसी रूप में आ,
> कभी कोई खेल दिखा,
> वो कर देता है मुझे,
> एकाएक विस्मित सा,
> ना कैसे कर दूँ उसको,
> या उसके अस्तित्व को,
> जब वो सदैव रहता है,
> ...


काबिले तारीफ है दोस्त मन-वकील भाई साहब ...skp

----------


## aawara

> *वो है तभी तो मैं हूँ..
> सर्व-विद्यमान है वो,
> कभी किसी रूप में आ,
> कभी कोई खेल दिखा,
> वो कर देता है मुझे,
> एकाएक विस्मित सा,
> ना कैसे कर दूँ उसको,
> या उसके अस्तित्व को,
> जब वो सदैव रहता है,
> ...




*हमारे तो हलक सूख रहे हैं, पानी की चंद बूंदों के लिए
न जाने कौन लोग हैं, जो दरिया में नहाकर आये हैं*

----------


## aawara

*दोस्तों ये सूत्र अचानक निष्प्राण हो जाता है फिर अचानक से जी उठता है -
चलिए मैं बात आगे बढ़ता हूँ .*
*मिथकों में चीज़ें गड्ड-मड्ड की जाती हैं – हम जानते हैं. उतना ही बडा सत्य ये है कि असली ज्ञान के बारे में जानबूझ कर छुपाया जाता है और अजीबो-गरीब भ्रान्तियाँ फ़ैलाई जाती हैं. एक  उदाहरण से बताता हूं*

*कृष्ण परमयोगी थे, लेकिन उनका देवी छिन्नामस्ता से संबंध पता है आपको?

तंत्र में दस महाविद्याओं का विवरण मिलता है, जिनमे से एक हैं छिन्नामस्ता या छिन्नामस्तिका, इस देवी के १०८ नामों में से पता चलता है कि ये देवी इन्द्राणी हैं – समस्त ऐंद्रिक सुखों की अधिष्ठात्री देवी हैं और ये ही कृष्ण की आराध्य देवी भी हैं. जी हाँ  सबसे बडे योगी की आराध्यदेवी एक महाविद्या हैं. गूढ तांत्रिक क्रियाओं में, कामदेव और रति पर आरूढ यही देवी मैथून द्वारा भी सेवित हैं. ऐसे में तो वैष्णव-धर्म और वाम-मार्ग का बडा जबरदस्त कनेक्शन दिखाई देना चाहिए लेकिन मुख्यधारा से यह ज्ञान गायब है. छिन्नामस्ता काली कुल की एकमात्र देवी है जो प्रकृति के मूल स्वरूप का अनूठा चित्रण है. कुण्डलिनी जागरण व आध्यात्मिक फ़लकों के अलावा, भौतिक फ़लक पर वे स्वयं भोगित भी हैं भोगी भी और भोगने की सतत क्रिया भी. वे ही बली हैं, बली दे रही हैं और बली ले भी रही हैं. यानी अनंत जीवनचक्र का रूप  इस  में परिलक्षित है – वे ही जीवन के सृजन और संहार में संतुलन बनाए रखती हैं. जो काम की जानकारी है वो सांकेतिक कर गुप्त कर दी जाती है, इस बात का अनुभव धर्म से विमुख भी करता है और अनुभवजन्य ज्ञान की ओर प्रोत्साहित भी.*

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *दोस्तों ये सूत्र अचानक निष्प्राण हो जाता है फिर अचानक से जी उठता है -
> चलिए मैं बात आगे बढ़ता हूँ .*
> *मिथकों में चीज़ें गड्ड-मड्ड की जाती हैं – हम जानते हैं. उतना ही बडा सत्य ये है कि असली ज्ञान के बारे में जानबूझ कर छुपाया जाता है और अजीबो-गरीब भ्रान्तियाँ फ़ैलाई जाती हैं. एक  उदाहरण से बताता हूं*
> 
> *कृष्ण परमयोगी थे, लेकिन उनका देवी छिन्नामस्ता से संबंध पता है आपको?
> 
> तंत्र में दस महाविद्याओं का विवरण मिलता है, जिनमे से एक हैं छिन्नामस्ता या छिन्नामस्तिका, इस देवी के १०८ नामों में से पता चलता है कि ये देवी इन्द्राणी हैं – समस्त ऐंद्रिक सुखों की अधिष्ठात्री देवी हैं और ये ही कृष्ण की आराध्य देवी भी हैं. जी हाँ  सबसे बडे योगी की आराध्यदेवी एक महाविद्या हैं. गूढ तांत्रिक क्रियाओं में, कामदेव और रति पर आरूढ यही देवी मैथून द्वारा भी सेवित हैं. ऐसे में तो वैष्णव-धर्म और वाम-मार्ग का बडा जबरदस्त कनेक्शन दिखाई देना चाहिए लेकिन मुख्यधारा से यह ज्ञान गायब है. छिन्नामस्ता काली कुल की एकमात्र देवी है जो प्रकृति के मूल स्वरूप का अनूठा चित्रण है. कुण्डलिनी जागरण व आध्यात्मिक फ़लकों के अलावा, भौतिक फ़लक पर वे स्वयं भोगित भी हैं भोगी भी और भोगने की सतत क्रिया भी. वे ही बली हैं, बली दे रही हैं और बली ले भी रही हैं. यानी अनंत जीवनचक्र का रूप  इस  में परिलक्षित है – वे ही जीवन के सृजन और संहार में संतुलन बनाए रखती हैं. जो काम की जानकारी है वो सांकेतिक कर गुप्त कर दी जाती है, इस बात का अनुभव धर्म से विमुख भी करता है और अनुभवजन्य ज्ञान की ओर प्रोत्साहित भी.*


मित्र कृपया इस विषय में और विस्तार से जानकारी दें !

----------


## aawara

> मित्र कृपया इस विषय में और विस्तार से जानकारी दें !


मित्र सूत्र के विषय के कारन संचिप्त में ही लिखा. जयादा जानकारी के लिए आप जा सकते हैं :-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chhinnamasta

----------


## amar2007

> *दोस्तों ये सूत्र अचानक निष्प्राण हो जाता है फिर अचानक से जी उठता है -
> चलिए मैं बात आगे बढ़ता हूँ .*
> *मिथकों में चीज़ें गड्ड-मड्ड की जाती हैं – हम जानते हैं. उतना ही बडा सत्य ये है कि असली ज्ञान के बारे में जानबूझ कर छुपाया जाता है और अजीबो-गरीब भ्रान्तियाँ फ़ैलाई जाती हैं. एक  उदाहरण से बताता हूं*
> 
> *कृष्ण परमयोगी थे, लेकिन उनका देवी छिन्नामस्ता से संबंध पता है आपको?
> 
> तंत्र में दस महाविद्याओं का विवरण मिलता है, जिनमे से एक हैं छिन्नामस्ता या छिन्नामस्तिका, इस देवी के १०८ नामों में से पता चलता है कि ये देवी इन्द्राणी हैं – समस्त ऐंद्रिक सुखों की अधिष्ठात्री देवी हैं और ये ही कृष्ण की आराध्य देवी भी हैं. जी हाँ  सबसे बडे योगी की आराध्यदेवी एक महाविद्या हैं. गूढ तांत्रिक क्रियाओं में, कामदेव और रति पर आरूढ यही देवी मैथून द्वारा भी सेवित हैं. ऐसे में तो वैष्णव-धर्म और वाम-मार्ग का बडा जबरदस्त कनेक्शन दिखाई देना चाहिए लेकिन मुख्यधारा से यह ज्ञान गायब है. छिन्नामस्ता काली कुल की एकमात्र देवी है जो प्रकृति के मूल स्वरूप का अनूठा चित्रण है. कुण्डलिनी जागरण व आध्यात्मिक फ़लकों के अलावा, भौतिक फ़लक पर वे स्वयं भोगित भी हैं भोगी भी और भोगने की सतत क्रिया भी. वे ही बली हैं, बली दे रही हैं और बली ले भी रही हैं. यानी अनंत जीवनचक्र का रूप  इस  में परिलक्षित है – वे ही जीवन के सृजन और संहार में संतुलन बनाए रखती हैं. जो काम की जानकारी है वो सांकेतिक कर गुप्त कर दी जाती है, इस बात का अनुभव धर्म से विमुख भी करता है और अनुभवजन्य ज्ञान की ओर प्रोत्साहित भी.*


*एक और पौराणिक कल्पना ! महायोगी कृस्न का समय इन देवियों से बहुत पहले का है !! फिर भला कृस्न इन देवियों को क्यों पूजने लगे ! पौराणिक तो कुछ भी लिख सकते हैं !!!*

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र सूत्र के विषय के कारन संचिप्त में ही लिखा. जयादा जानकारी के लिए आप जा सकते हैं :-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chhinnamasta


इस चित्र को देखकर खजुराहो के मंदिरों की याद आती है !  चित्र बनाने वालों को भी लज्जा नहीं आती देवियों के ऐसे चित्र बनाते समय !! लोग  भी इतने अविवेकी हो गए हैं की आस्था और विस्वास के नाम पर कुछ ऐसे ही  नग्न चित्रों को अपने घरों में लगाते हैं !!! 
वो ये भूल जाते हैं की चित्र से चरित्र बनता है और समाज में जो नंगा नाच हो रहा है उसके पीछे पौरानिकों द्वारा लिखी गयी कपोल कल्पनाओं का बहुत बड़ा हाँथ है .

----------


## aawara

> *एक और पौराणिक कल्पना ! महायोगी कृस्न का समय इन देवियों से बहुत पहले का है !! फिर भला कृस्न इन देवियों को क्यों पूजने लगे ! पौराणिक तो कुछ भी लिख सकते हैं !!!*




चित्र मे जो आदमी नीचे लेटा हुआ है उसे कइ जगह क्रिष्न बताया गया है तो कइ जगह कामदेव और अगर आप ज्यादा सर खाँएँगे तो ये भी सुनने को मिल सकता है कि सब भगवान कि लीला है सब एक ही है

----------


## aawara

> इस चित्र को देखकर खजुराहो के मंदिरों की याद आती है !  चित्र बनाने वालों को भी लज्जा नहीं आती देवियों के ऐसे चित्र बनाते समय !! लोग  भी इतने अविवेकी हो गए हैं की आस्था और विस्वास के नाम पर कुछ ऐसे ही  नग्न चित्रों को अपने घरों में लगाते हैं !!! 
> वो ये भूल जाते हैं की चित्र से चरित्र बनता  .




कृप्या निर्णय न देँ क्योँकि कि किसी कि भावना आहत नही होनी चाहिए चलिए इसको यही छोङकर सूत्र के मूल विष्य पर वापस चलेँ

----------


## amar2007

> चित्र मे जो आदमी नीचे लेटा हुआ है उसे कइ जगह क्रिष्न बताया गया है तो कइ जगह कामदेव और अगर आप ज्यादा सर खाँएँगे तो ये भी सुनने को मिल सकता है कि सब भगवान कि लीला है सब एक ही है


सही कहा पहले लोग  लीला के नाम पर झूंठी कहानियाँ बनाते हैं जिससे उनके कुकर्मों पर कोई ऊँगली न उठा सके ! फिर खुद करते हैं और मना करने पर कहते हैं की जब भगवान् कर सकते हैं तो हम क्यों नहीं ! इसी लीला ने ही तो लोगों का चरित्र ढीला किया हुआ है ! जहाँ देखो वहीँ लीला के नाम पर लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाया जा रहा है . मेरा इशारा इस्वर के नाम पर होने वाले कुकर्मों की ओर है तो सवाल ये है की यदि इस्वर सचमुच है तो उसके नाम पर होने वाले कुकर्मों को क्यों नहीं रोकता है ?

----------


## amar2007

> कृप्या निर्णय न देँ क्योँकि कि किसी कि भावना आहत नही होनी चाहिए चलिए इसको यही छोङकर सूत्र के मूल विष्य पर वापस चलेँ


अच्छा अगर कोई महायोगी को व्यभिचारी साबित करने की कोसिस करे झूंठी कहानियों के जरिये तो महायोगी पुरुष के भक्तों की  आस्था का हनन नहीं होता है क्या ????

----------


## aawara

> अच्छा अगर कोई महायोगी को व्यभिचारी साबित करने की कोसिस करे झूंठी कहानियों के जरिये तो महायोगी पुरुष के भक्तों की  आस्था का हनन नहीं होता है क्या ????


भाई मेरे मैने किसी को व्यभिचारी नही कहा है

----------


## aawara

amar2007;369397सही कहा पहले लोग  लीला के नाम पर झूंठी कहानियाँ बनाते हैं जिससे उनके कुकर्मों पर कोई ऊँगली न उठा सके ! फिर खुद करते हैं और मना करने पर कहते हैं की जब भगवान् कर सकते हैं तो हम क्यों नहीं ! इसी लीला ने ही तो लोगों का चरित्र ढीला किया हुआ है ! जहाँ देखो वहीँ लीला के नाम पर लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाया जा रहा है




भाइ यहाँ मै आपसे सहमत हूँ की लीला की आङ मे कइ लोग अपनी लीला खेल रहे होते है और अगर भगवान ने लीला किया भी होगा तो लोग अपने अनुसार मतलब निकाल लेते है
इसी प्रसँग पर एक आदमी कुछ नवयुवको को फटकार रहे थे जब युवको ने कृष्ण का उदाहरण दिया तो उन्होने कहा कि कृष्ण ने जब रास रचाया तो उससे पहले गोवर्धन भी उठाया था और कइ राछसो का वध भी किया था तो जाओ पहले अपने जीवन कि आसुरीवृतियोँ का वध करो फिर रास कि सोचना


 . मेरा इशारा इस्वर के नाम पर होने वाले कुकर्मों की ओर है तो सवाल ये है की यदि इस्वर सचमुच है तो उसके नाम पर होने वाले कुकर्मों को क्यों नहीं रोकता है ?


इसका जबाब तो आप ही दे चुके है कि हस्तछेप नही करता ईश्वर

----------


## amar2007

> भाई मेरे मैने किसी को व्यभिचारी नही कहा है


अभी ऊपर कृस्न का किसी देवी के साथ सम्बन्ध बताकर क्या साबित करना चाह रहे थे ? और उसके बाद के चित्र में क्या दिखाना चाह रहे थे ?

----------


## amar2007

भाइ यहाँ मै आपसे सहमत हूँ की लीला की आङ मे कइ लोग अपनी लीला खेल रहे होते है और अगर भगवान ने लीला किया भी होगा तो लोग अपने अनुसार मतलब निकाल लेते है
इसी प्रसँग पर एक आदमी कुछ नवयुवको को फटकार रहे थे जब युवको ने कृष्ण का उदाहरण दिया तो उन्होने कहा कि कृष्ण ने जब रास रचाया तो उससे पहले गोवर्धन भी उठाया था और कइ राछसो का वध भी किया था तो जाओ पहले अपने जीवन कि आसुरीवृतियोँ का वध करो फिर रास कि सोचना

क्या कहना चाह रहे हो ? समरथ को नहीं दोष गुसाईं ? अरे जब भगवान् कृस्न ने रासलीला की ही नहीं तो ऐसे मिथ्या आरोप लगाने वाला होता कौन है !!

----------


## aawara

amar2007;369782अभी ऊपर कृस्न का किसी देवी के साथ सम्बन्ध बताकर क्या साबित करना चाह रहे थे ? और उसके बाद के चित्र में क्या दिखाना चाह रहे थे ?


पहली बात कि आप उस पौस्ट को दुबारा पढे और समझने का प्रयास करेँ तो आप पायेगे कि यह सिद्द करने कि कोशिश कि गयी है कि जानकारियोँ के साथ छेङछाङ कि जाती है कुछ शरारती तत्वो द्वारा
दूसरी बात जो देवी आपको खजुराहो कि याद दिलाती है और जिसके साथ सँबँध जोङने पर आपने ये यह मतलब निकाला कि मैने कृष्ण को व्याभिचारी साबित करने कि कोशिश कि वो देवी हिन्दुऔँ कि बहुत सम्मानित देवी है चाहे तो किसी हिन्दू से पूछ ले

----------


## aawara

amar2007;369796भाइ यहाँ मै आपसे सहमत हूँ की लीला की आङ मे कइ लोग अपनी लीला खेल रहे होते है और अगर भगवान ने लीला किया भी होगा तो लोग अपने अनुसार मतलब निकाल लेते है
इसी प्रसँग पर एक आदमी कुछ नवयुवको को फटकार रहे थे जब युवको ने कृष्ण का उदाहरण दिया तो उन्होने कहा कि कृष्ण ने जब रास रचाया तो उससे पहले गोवर्धन भी उठाया था और कइ राछसो का वध भी किया था तो जाओ पहले अपने जीवन कि आसुरीवृतियोँ का वध करो फिर रास कि सोचना

क्या कहना चाह रहे हो ? समरथ को नहीं दोष गुसाईं ?


 फिर
गलत मतलब निकाल लिया उन सज्जन का अभिप्राय था कि पहले अँदर के तमस को मिटाओ और शुद्द बनो तो तुम्हारे किसी काम मे शुद्दता बरकरार रहेगी



 अरे जब भगवान् कृस्न ने रासलीला की ही नहीं तो ऐसे मिथ्या आरोप लगाने वाला होता कौन है !

यह आप का व्यक्तिगत राय होगा अधिसँख्य हिँदु तो ऐसा हि कुछ जानते है 

!

----------


## amar2007

> amar2007;369782अभी ऊपर कृस्न का किसी देवी के साथ सम्बन्ध बताकर क्या साबित करना चाह रहे थे ? और उसके बाद के चित्र में क्या दिखाना चाह रहे थे ?
> 
> 
> पहली बात कि आप उस पौस्ट को दुबारा पढे और समझने का प्रयास करेँ तो आप पायेगे कि यह सिद्द करने कि कोशिश कि गयी है कि जानकारियोँ के साथ छेङछाङ कि जाती है कुछ शरारती तत्वो द्वारा
> दूसरी बात जो देवी आपको खजुराहो कि याद दिलाती है और जिसके साथ सँबँध जोङने पर आपने ये यह मतलब निकाला कि मैने कृष्ण को व्याभिचारी साबित करने कि कोशिश कि वो देवी हिन्दुऔँ कि बहुत सम्मानित देवी है चाहे तो किसी हिन्दू से पूछ ले


खुद हिन्दू होने के नाते मुझे किसी और पूछने की जरूरत नहीं !
यहाँ मुद्दा सम्मान या असम्मान का नहीं है ! एक बार किसी चीज़ को धर्म या आस्था से जोड़ देने पर सम्मानित हो जाती है धर्मांध और अविवेकी लोगों की नज़रों में ! सम्मान तो  लोग कृस्न के रास रचैया रूप का  भी करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर . मुद्दा यहाँ ये है की जो रास रचैया कभी था ही नहीं उस पर ऐसा मिथ्या आछेप क्यों ?

----------


## amar2007

यह आप का व्यक्तिगत राय होगा अधिसँख्य हिँदु तो ऐसा हि कुछ जानते है 

मैं बताता हूँ की कैसे लोग इसे सही मानते हैं और कैसे इसका प्रचलन हुआ :
आयाश, धूर्त और स्वार्थी लोग ये जानते थे की  कृस्न जैसे महापुरुष के द्वारा रखे गए आदर्शों की वजह से अब उनके द्वारा किये  जाने वाले कुकर्मों पर लोग ऊँगली उठायेगे इसलिए पहले उन्होंने कृस्न को इस्वर का अवतार घोषित करके ये दिखाया की ऐसे आदर्श और गुण  केवल इस्वर के अवतार में ही हो सकते हैं , इसलिए साधारण मनुष्य में ऐसे गुणों का विकसित होना संभव नहीं यानी की साधारण मनुष्यों को महापुरुषों के आदर्शों पर चलने की कोसिस करना व्यर्थ है . उसके बाद जब उनकी धाक जम गयी तो कुछ कुकर्मों को उसी अवतार से जोड़कर अपने कुकर्मों को सही कार्य साबित करना सुरु कर दिया . ये रासलीला भी उन्हीं  चालों में से एक थी जो पिछली की पिछली सहस्राब्दी में  धर्मग्रंथों के नाम पर चली गयी जब देश कई टुकड़ों में बंट गया था और शासक और पुरोहित वर्ग साधारण जनता से पैसे ऐंठकर ऐय्यासी में मग्न था . जनता कोई विद्रोह न कर दे इसलिए उन्हें रासलीला की धार्मिक बूटी पिलाई गयी !!
आज भी आम  लोग धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर फैले भ्रम की वजह से उन चालों को नहीं समझ पा रहे हैं और वही शासक , पुरोहित वर्ग उन्हें बेवकूफ बनाकर अपना उल्लू सीधा कर रहा है . लोग बदल गए पर व्यवस्था , मानसिकता वही है !!

----------


## aawara

मित्र अमर जी अपना ग्यान हम सबके साथ बाँटने का शुक्रिया

----------


## aawara

*आज तक हम इस बात का निर्णय नहीं कर पाए कि जब इंसान पैदा होता है तो वह नास्तिक होता है या आस्तिक?  मेरे विचार से इस दुनिया के तमाम इंसानों का बड़ा हिस्सा आज आस्तिक है। अर्थात किसी न किसी रुप में वह ईश्वर, अल्लाह या गोड में विश्वास करता है। एक ऐसी शक्ति में, जिस ने इस दुनिया को बनाया है और कहीं बैठा इस दुनिया का संचालन करता है। बहुत कम और इने-गिने लोग इस दुनिया में नास्तिक होंगे जो यह विश्वास नहीं करते। फिर भी कुछ आस्तिकों को इस बात का भय लगा रहता है कि कहीं ऐसा न हो कि लोग नास्तिक होते जाएँ और इस दुनिया में आस्तिक कम रह जाएँ। वे हमेशा कुछ न कुछ ऐसा अवश्य करते हैं जिस से वे ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को सिद्ध करते रहें। दुनिया में जिन लोगों की रोजी-रोटी ईश्वर के अस्तित्व से ही जुड़ी हुई है, उन लोगों की बात तो समझ में आती है कि वे उस के होने की बात का प्रचार करते रहते हैं। क्यों कि यदि लोग ईश्वर में विश्वास करना बंद कर दें तो दुनिया भर के पंडे, पुजारियों, मुल्लाओं, काज़ियों, पादरियों आदि का तो अस्तित्व ही खतरे में पड़ जाए।*

----------


## aawara

* इस के अलावा भी दुनिया भर में लाखों-करोडों संगठन इस बात के लिए ही बने हैं कि वे ईश्वर के होने को लगातार सिद्ध करते रहें। दुनिया भर की किताबों की यदि श्रेणियाँ बनाई जाएँ तो शायद सब से अधिक पुस्तकें इसी श्रेणी की मिलेंगी जो किसी न किसी तरह से ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को बचाने में लगी रहती हैं। बहुत से संगठन तो ईश्वर का अस्तित्व सिद्ध करने के लिए मरने मारने को तैयार रहते हैं। इतना धन, इतनी श्रमशक्ति ईश्वर का अस्तित्व सिद्ध करने में लगातार खर्च की जाती है कि यदि उसे मानव कल्याण में लगा दिया जाए तो शायद यह दुनिया ही स्वर्ग बन जाए। इतना होने पर भी न जाने क्यों इस बात का भय लोगों को बना रहता है कि कहीं ऐसा न हो कि लोग ईश्वर को मानने से मना कर दें?*

----------


## aawara

*ये सारे तथ्य किसी भी विचारवान आस्तिक इंसान को यह सोचने को बाध्य कर देते हैं कि वाकई ईश्वर है भी या नहीं ?*

----------


## amar2007

इसका जवाब दलाल हैं . दलाली वहीँ हो सकती है जहाँ कम से कम दो पच्छ हों. केवल एक पच्छ होने से दलाली नहीं चलती . अब एक पच्छ मनुष्यों के रूप में तो उपलब्ध है पर दलाली के लिए दुसरे  पच्छ (इस्वर ) को किसी न किसी तरह लाना ही पड़ेगा .

----------


## aawara

*सबसे आम तर्क जो दिया जाता है की  -----* *इतनी बड़ी दुनिया है तो अवश्य ही उसे बनाने और चलाने वाला कोई होगा।*
*यह तर्क इतनी बार दिया जा चुका है कि पहली नजर में ही सब से लचर लगता है। वस्तुतः यह तर्क है ही नहीं। यह तर्क  सब से पहले तो इस मान्यता पर आधारित है कि कुछ भी, कोई भी चीज किसी के बनाने से ही अस्तित्व में आती है और किसी न किसी के चलाने से चलती है। इस मान्यता का अपने आप में कोई सिर पैर नहीं है। दुनिया में बहुत से चीजें हैं जो न किसी के बनाने से बनती हैं और न किसी के चलाने से चलती हैं। वे अपने आप से अस्तित्व में हैं और अपने आप चलती हैं। किसी स्थान को बिलकुल निर्जन छोड़ दें वह कुछ ही वर्षों में या तो जंगल में तब्दील हो जाता है, या फिर मरुस्थल में। उन्हें कोई नहीं बनाता। इस प्रश्न का उत्तर विज्ञान अवश्य देता है कि कोई निर्जन स्थल जंगल  या मरुस्थल में क्यों बदल जाता है।  लेकिन फिर भी लोग इसे ईश्वर का कोप या मेहरबानी सिद्ध करने में जुटे रहते हैं।
*

----------


## aawara

*यदि यह मान भी लिया जाए कि कुछ भी किसी के बनाए बिना अस्तित्व में नहीं आता और किसी के चलाए बिना नहीं चलता। इस आधार पर हम यह मान लें कि जितनी भी जीवित या निर्जीव वस्तुएँ इस दुनिया में अस्तित्व में हैं उन्हें बनाने और चलाने वाला कोई ईश्वर है तो फिर यह प्रश्न हमारे सामने आ कर खड़ा हो जाएगा कि फिर ईश्वर को किसने बनाया। हमें अपने उसी लचर तर्क के आधार पर यह मानने को बाध्य होना पड़ेगा कि उसे फिर किसी उस से बड़े ईश्वर ने बनाया होगा और अंत में हमें यह बात माननी होगी कि कोई चीज ऐसी है जो बिना किसी के बनाए भी अस्तित्व में है और स्वतः चलायमान है।*

----------


## aawara

*यदि हमें अंत में जा कर यह मानना ही था कि कोई चीज ऐसी है जो बिना किसी के बनाए भी अस्तित्व में है और स्वतः चलायमान है तो फिर इतनी कवायद और कसरत करने तथा कल्पना करने की आवश्यकता क्या है कि इस विश्व को बनाने वाला और चलाने वाला कोई है। हम इस विश्व को ही बिना किसी के बनाए भी अस्तित्व में होना और स्वतः चलायमान होना क्यों नहीं मान लेते? इस तरह इस तर्क का दम अपने ही कर्म से टूट जाता है।*

----------


## Ranveer

> खुद हिन्दू होने के नाते मुझे किसी और पूछने की जरूरत नहीं !
> यहाँ मुद्दा सम्मान या असम्मान का नहीं है ! एक बार किसी चीज़ को धर्म या आस्था से जोड़ देने पर सम्मानित हो जाती है धर्मांध और अविवेकी लोगों की नज़रों में ! सम्मान तो  लोग कृस्न के रास रचैया रूप का  भी करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर . मुद्दा यहाँ ये है की जो रास रचैया कभी था ही नहीं उस पर ऐसा मिथ्या आछेप क्यों ?


 


> यदि यह मान भी लिया जाए कि कुछ भी किसी के बनाए बिना अस्तित्व में नहीं आता और किसी के चलाए बिना नहीं चलता। इस आधार पर हम यह मान लें कि जितनी भी जीवित या निर्जीव वस्तुएँ इस दुनिया में अस्तित्व में हैं उन्हें बनाने और चलाने वाला कोई ईश्वर है तो फिर यह प्रश्न हमारे सामने आ कर खड़ा हो जाएगा कि फिर ईश्वर को किसने बनाया। हमें अपने उसी लचर तर्क के आधार पर यह मानने को बाध्य होना पड़ेगा कि उसे फिर किसी उस से बड़े ईश्वर ने बनाया होगा और अंत में हमें यह बात माननी होगी कि कोई चीज ऐसी है जो बिना किसी के बनाए भी अस्तित्व में है और स्वतः चलायमान है।


 


> यदि हमें अंत में जा कर यह मानना ही था कि कोई चीज ऐसी है जो बिना किसी के बनाए भी अस्तित्व में है और स्वतः चलायमान है तो फिर इतनी कवायद और कसरत करने तथा कल्पना करने की आवश्यकता क्या है कि इस विश्व को बनाने वाला और चलाने वाला कोई है। हम इस विश्व को ही बिना किसी के बनाए भी अस्तित्व में होना और स्वतः चलायमान होना क्यों नहीं मान लेते? इस तरह इस तर्क का दम अपने ही कर्म से टूट जाता है।


*आपलोगों ने बिलकुल सटीक बात समझी जो मै कहना चाह रहा था |
जिस इश्वर का आड़ लेकर कुछ लोग ये कहतें हैं की मैंने महसूस किया है उनलोगों  से जब मैंने पूछा की कैसे तो उनका जवाब था की मैंने कुछ चाह या इच्छा रखी वो मुझे पूरी हो गयी तो मैंने यही समझा की वो इश्वर है |बाद में मैंने जब इस पर सोचा तो पाया की वास्तव में कुछ बातें संयोग कहलाती हैं जैसे मान लें की हम कोई परीक्षा देने गए और बहुत कम पढ़ रखा था और परीक्षा में सवाल वही आ गए जो मैंने पढ़ा था तो यहाँ पर इस संयोग को कुछ लोग इश्वर का नाम दे देतें है की इश्वर ने हमें परीक्षा में मदद कर दी | इसका परिणाम यही होगा की वो हर बार परीक्षा देने जाएगा तो पढ़ाई पर कम पूजा पाठ  पर ज्यादा ध्यान देगा | ये संयोग हर बार तो होता नहीं तो उसे परीक्षा  में कम नंबर भी आ सकतें हैं | कम नंबर आने पर वो कहेगा की इस बार हमने सच्चे मन से इश्वर की पूजा नहीं की इसीलिए मुझे कम नंबर आये |
क्या ये इश्वर व्यक्ति को कर्महीन नहीं बना देता ?

कई लोगों को मैंने गायत्री मन्त्र का जाप करते सुना है और मैंने कई लोगों से इसका अर्थ ,रचयिता ,किसको समर्पित है ...आदि सवाल किये तो इनमे में शयद एक या दो लोग ही बता पायें  की उसका अर्थ क्या है ? अब इस बात से ये नहीं समझा जाए की हम धर्म के मामले में विवेक का इस्तेमाल बिलकुल नहीं करते |

धर्म और अध्यात्म  दो अलग चीज़ें हैं | मैंने कई लोगों को देखा है जो किसी धर्म को नहीं मानते और सत्य को जानने के प्रति रूचि ,  लोगों के बीच अच्छा  कार्य , योग ,ध्यान ,अनुष्ठान आदि करतें हैं |ये आध्यात्म उन्होंने अपने विवेक के अनुसार चुना हैं |धर्म में विवेक बिलकुल नहीं होता |ये दिखावा है जो व्यक्ति दूसरों को आकर्षित करने और खुद को बेवक़ूफ़ बनाने का कार्य करतें हैं |

कितने लोग हैं जो निःस्वार्थ  भाव से उस इश्वर को याद करतें हैं |हर व्यक्ति जो मंदिर में जाता है वो उसमे से कितने होतें हैं जो अपने या अपने परिवार के लिए कुछ नहीं माँगते | क्या ये स्वार्थ नहीं है ?
एक तरफ आप उस भगवान मानते हो तो दूसरी तरफ आप उससे लालच करते हो ये क्या है |?
रोज मंदिर में दान चढावा  क्यूँ चढाये जातें हैं ..क्या ये इश्वर का कहना हैं की मुझे कुछ दो तो मै भी कुछ दूँगा ?वर्ना मै तुम्हारा नाश कर दूँगा |
आप इश्वर सबके माता पिता सामान  हैं तो एक पल सोचिये की हम  अपने माता पिता के पास तब ही क्यूँ जातें हैं जब इन्हें कुछ स्वार्थ रहता है ?
एक तरफ आप इश्वर को मानने का ढोंग करते हो दूसरी और दुनिया भर के बुरे कार्य करते हो ..स्वार्थ ,लालच ,शोषण ,व्यभिचार ..क्या इससे इश्वर को ठगना नहीं कहेंगे ?
वास्तव में आस्था भी एक ढोंग ही है जिसे तथाकथित कुछ लोगों ने माथे पर लाद दिया है जिसे लोग ढोते आ रहें हैं |

एक छोटी  सी बात जिस दिन लोगों के दिमाग में  आ जाएगी कि ईश्वर ने मनुष्य को नहीं बनाया बल्कि मनुष्य ने ईश्वर को बनाया है, सारे अनसुलझे प्रश्न सुलझ जाऐंगे। क्योंकि पदार्थ (मस्तिष्क) इस सृष्टी में पहले आया, विचार बाद में। ईश्वर मात्र एक विचार है, उसका वस्तुगत अस्तित्व कहीं, किसी रूप में नहीं है, सिवा इन्सान के दिमाग के।*

----------


## aawara

पर मित्र एक आश्चर्य और भी है. जो लोग किसी बङी परिछा मे प्रथम स्थान पर चयनित होते हैँ उनसे भी पूछो तब शायद अपने परिश्रम को गिनाना एक बार भूल भी जाएँ पर इश्वर के असीम अनुकँपा के लिए आभार सबसे पहले प्रकट करते है तो इसका मतलब निकाला जाए जबकि हम इन्हे विचार और विवेकहीन नही कह सकते जो सँयोगो को इश्वर का चम्तकार मानता हो - दैव दैव आलसी पुकारा

----------


## Teach Guru

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |

----------


## aawara

धर्म और अध्यात्म दो अलग चीज़ें हैं | मैंने कई लोगों को देखा है जो किसी धर्म को नहीं मानते और सत्य को जानने के प्रति रूचि , लोगों के बीच अच्छा कार्य , योग ,ध्यान,अनुष्ठान आदि करतें हैं|ये आध्यात्म उन्होंने अपने विवेक के अनुसार चुना हैं |धर्म में विवेक बिलकुल नहीं होता |ये दिखावा है जो व्यक्ति दूसरों को आकर्षित करने और खुद को बेवक़ूफ़ बनाने का कार्य करतें हैं |


आश्चर्य कि बात यह है मित्र अध्यात्मवादी लोग हमेशा आपको पढे लिखे और विचारवान लोग ही मिलेँगे क्यूँ
मुझे जो लगता है कि ये वो लोग है जिन्होने महसूस किया कि धर्म अब इतना विकृत हो चुका है कि अब इसके साथ खङे होने का मतलब अँधविश्वासी होना और शोषण को प्रोत्साहन देने जैसा है तो इनलोगो ने दो काम किया
पहला काम कि धर्म को नया नाम दिया अध्यात्म और दूसरा काम किया कि ईश्वर को नाम दिया सत्य. ऐसा नही है कि ये सब अब हो रहा है पहले भी ऐसा हुआ है फर्क इतना है कि पहले अध्यात्मवादी अपने को निर्गुण का उपासक कहते थे याद कीजिए कबीर को .अध्यातमवादियो के लछण कबीर से मिलते जुलते दिखेँगेँ.इनके लिए सत्य ही इश्वर है दूसरो के लिए इश्वर ही सत्य हैँ.आखिर मे इश्वर का प्रवेश तो किसी न किसी तरह हो ही जाता है

----------


## aawara

निःस्वार्थ भाव से उस इश्वर को याद करतें हैं |हर व्यक्तिजो मंदिर में जाता है वो उसमे से कितने होतें हैं जो अपने या अपने परिवार केलिए कुछ नहीं माँगते | क्या ये स्वार्थ नहीं है ?
एक तरफ आप उस भगवान मानते हो तो दूसरी तरफ आप उससे लालच करते हो ये क्या है |?
रोज मंदिर में दान चढावा क्यूँ चढाये जातें हैं..क्या ये इश्वर का कहना हैं की मुझे कुछ दो तो मै भी कुछ दूँगा ?वर्ना मै तुम्हारा नाश कर दूँगा |
आप इश्वर सबके माता पिता सामान हैं तो एक पल सोचियेकी हम अपने माता पिता के पास तब ही क्यूँ जातें हैंजब इन्हें कुछ स्वार्थ रहता है ?
आप कि बात बिलकुल सत्य है पर एक बात यह भी है बच्चे को तकलीफ है या किसी वस्तु कि जरुरत है तो वो इसकी सूचना तो माता पिता को ही देगा पर यह भी सत्य है एक तरह से व्यवसायीकरण भी हो  चुका है कि मेरी माँग मानो तो ज्यादा चढावा चढाउँगा

----------


## aawara

एक तरफ आप इश्वर को मानने का ढोंग करते हो दूसरी और दुनिया भर के बुरे कार्य करते हो ..स्वार्थ,लालच ,शोषण ,व्यभिचार..

हा हा ये सही बात कही ईनका ईश्वर सर्वसमर्थ  वो सिर्फ दूसरो को सजा दे सकता है पर इनको नही

----------


## aawara

*इन दिनों एक लहर सी आई हुई है। जिस में तर्कों के टीले परोस कर यह समझाने की कोशिश की जाती है कि अभी तक विज्ञान भी यह साबित नहीं कर पाया है कि ईश्वर नहीं है, इस लिए मानलेना चाहिए कि ईश्वर है।* 

*अक्सर एक प्रश्न  उठता hai कि जब बिना बनाए कोई चीज हो ही नहीं सकती तो फिर ईश्वर को भी किसी ने बनाया होगा? तब यह उत्तर मिलता है कि ईश्वर या खुदा तो स्वयंभू है, खुद-ब-खुद है। वह अजन्मा है, इस लिए मर भी नहीं सकता। वह अनंत है। लेकिन इस तर्क ने मेरे सामने यह समस्या खड़ी कर दी कि यदि हम को अंतिम सिरे पर पहुँच कर यह मानना ही है कि कोई ईश्वर या खुदा या कोई चीज है जिस का खुद-ब-खुद अस्तित्व है तो फिर हमें उस की कल्पना करने की आवश्यकता क्यों है? हम इंद्रियों से और अब उपकरणों के माध्यम से परीक्षित और अनुभव किए जाने वाले इस अनंत जगत को जो कि उर्जा, पदार्थ, आकाश और समय व्यवस्था है उसे ही स्वयंभू और खुद-ब-खुद क्यों न मान लें? अद्वैत वेदांत भी यही कहता है कि असत् का तो कोई अस्तित्व विद्यमान नहीं और सत के अस्तित्व का कहीं अभाव नहीं। (नासतो विद्यते भावः नाभावो विद्यते सत् -श्रीमद्भगवद्गीता) विशिष्ठाद्वैत भी यही कहता है कि बीज ही वृक्ष है। अर्थात् जो भी जगत का कारण था वही जगत है। संभवतः इस उक्ति में यह बात भी छुपी है कि बीज ही वृक्ष में परिवर्तित हो चुका है। इसी तरह जगत का कारण, कर्ता ही इस जगत में परिवर्तित हो चुका है। इस जगत का कण-कण उस से व्याप्त है। जगत ही अपनी समष्टि में कारण तथा कर्ता है, और  खंडित होने पर उस का अंश। 
*

*मित्रों कृपया अपनी राइ दें*

----------


## amar2007

अगर हम जगत को ही इस्वर मान लें तो इस जगत में होने वाले बुरे कार्यों के लिए भी वही जिम्मेदार हो जाएगा और जब इस्वर बुरे कार्य करता और करवाता है तो ऐसे इस्वर को मानना चोर डाकूओं और अत्याचारियों को मानने के बराबर है .
शंकराचार्य का अद्वैत कहता है की ये जगत माया और मिथ्या है .. इस पर ये सवाल उठता है की यदि जगत मिथ्या है तो इतने कष्ट क्यों ? इस  तरह ये जगत माया तो है पर मिथ्या नहीं !!

कृपया ये लिंक भी देखें 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=7153&page=3

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=7153&page=4

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हे इश्वर यदि तू सचमुच है ,
यदि दुनिया में अब भी इंसानियत  बची हो , दुनिया के सभी के दिल पत्थर  न हो गए हों , दुनिया में चमत्कार होने बंद न हुए हों , और  कोई आज भी तेरी इबादत दिल से करता हो ,तो जल्द से जल्द मेरे  मित्र  को शांति  दे

----------


## aawara

*धन्याद अमर जी और साजिद जी को
आइये दोस्तों अब एक   नए और रोचक विचार को देखें :-   

 In crossing a heath, suppose I pitched my foot against a stone, and were asked how the stone came to be there; I might possibly answer, that, for anything I knew to the contrary, it had lain there forever: nor would it perhaps be very easy to show the absurdity of this answer. But suppose I had found a watch upon the ground, and it should be inquired how the watch happened to be in that place; I should hardly think of the answer I had before given, that for anything I knew, the watch might have always been there. (...) There must have existed, at some time, and at some place or other, an artificer or artificers, who formed [the watch] for the purpose which we find it actually to answer; who comprehended its construction, and designed its use. (...) Every indication of contrivance, every manifestation of design, which existed in the watch, exists in the works of nature; with the difference, on the side of nature, of being greater or more, and that in a degree which exceeds all computation.

    — William Paley, Natural Theology (1802)
 कृपया इस पे अपने विचार रखें .

*

----------


## aawara

> हे इश्वर यदि तू सचमुच है ,
> यदि दुनिया में अब भी इंसानियत  बची हो , दुनिया के सभी के दिल पत्थर  न हो गए हों , दुनिया में चमत्कार होने बंद न हुए हों , और  कोई आज भी तेरी इबादत दिल से करता हो ,तो जल्द से जल्द मेरे  मित्र  को शांति  दे


*मेरे हाथों में गर हुनर होता। मेरी चाहतों का शहर होता॥ 
होता अगर जो खुदा कहीं। तो दुआओं का भी असर होता॥
*

----------


## Ranveer

> हे इश्वर यदि तू सचमुच है ,
> यदि दुनिया में अब भी इंसानियत  बची हो , दुनिया के सभी के दिल पत्थर  न हो गए हों , दुनिया में चमत्कार होने बंद न हुए हों , और  कोई आज भी तेरी इबादत दिल से करता हो ,तो जल्द से जल्द मेरे  मित्र  को शांति  दे


*किस मित्र के बारे में बात कर रहे हो छोटू ?:confused::confused:
मुझे तो कोई अशांत नहीं दिख रहा |:pointlol:*

----------


## Ranveer

> धन्याद अमर जी और साजिद जी को
> आइये दोस्तों अब एक   नए और रोचक विचार को देखें :-   [/B]
> 
> *[SIZE="3"] In crossing a heath, suppose I pitched my foot against a stone, and were asked how the stone came to be there; I might possibly answer, that, for anything I knew to the contrary, it had lain there forever: nor would it perhaps be very easy to show the absurdity of this answer. But suppose I had found a watch upon the ground, and it should be inquired how the watch happened to be in that place; I should hardly think of the answer I had before given, that for anything I knew, the watch might have always been there. (...) There must have existed, at some time, and at some place or other, an artificer or artificers, who formed [the watch] for the purpose which we find it actually to answer; who comprehended its construction, and designed its use. (...) Every indication of contrivance, every manifestation of design, which existed in the watch, exists in the works of nature; with the difference, on the side of nature, of being greater or more, and that in a degree which exceeds all computation.
> *
>     — William Paley, Natural Theology (1802)
> * कृपया इस पे अपने विचार रखें .
> *


*जी हाँ ..ये विचार इश्वर को प्रयोजनवाद से जोड़कर उसे साबित करने का प्रयास करता है | परन्तु ये  दोषरहित नहीं है |
गौर करें -
हम घडी ,मकान ,मेज ,कुर्सी आदि सांसारिक वस्तुओं के विषय में अवश्य ही यह कह सकतें हैं की इनका कोई निर्माता है ,जिसने किसी विशेष उद्देश्य को ध्यान में रखकर इनका निर्माण किया है |
ऐसा इसलिए की हमने बार बार इसे बनते हुए और किसी को बनाते हुए देखा है |
परन्तु ब्रह्माण्ड और उस इश्वर के समबन्ध में हम ऐसा नहीं कह सकते क्यूंकि हमने कभी  इश्वर को ब्रह्माण्ड की रचना करते हुए नहीं देखा है |ऐसी स्थिति में कोई इस तर्क को सही नहीं ठहरा सकता की इश्वर ने ही ब्रह्माण्ड की रचना की है |ये केवल अनुमान पर आधारित है |अतः ये विचार भी असमर्थ है इश्वर को साबित करने में |*

----------


## Ranveer

> पर मित्र एक आश्चर्य और भी है. जो लोग किसी बङी परिछा मे प्रथम स्थान पर चयनित होते हैँ उनसे भी पूछो तब शायद अपने परिश्रम को गिनाना एक बार भूल भी जाएँ पर इश्वर के असीम अनुकँपा के लिए आभार सबसे पहले प्रकट करते है तो इसका मतलब निकाला जाए जबकि हम इन्हे विचार और विवेकहीन नही कह सकते जो सँयोगो को इश्वर का चम्तकार मानता हो - दैव दैव आलसी पुकारा


*सभी ईश्वरवादी विवेकहीन नहीं होते | कई लोग हैं जो सामाजिक, आर्थिक  क्रियाकलाप को बेहतर ढंग से करते हुए उसकी उपासना करतें हैं |बहत हद तक इसका विचार हमें शान्ति और एंड प्रदान करता है | कई लोगों को आप[ देख सकतें हैं की संकट के समय ये कहतें है की अब जो इश्वर की मर्जी | ये उन्हें काफी राहत प्रदान करता है क्यूंकि उस समय इंसान भाग्यवादी हो जाता है |
वास्तव में इश्वर एक संस्कार के रूप में बसा है |कुछ चीज़ें हमारे संस्कार से जुड़ीं होतीं हैं जिन्हें हम चाहकर भी अलग नहीं कर सकते क्यूंकि  हमें समाज में रहना होता है | मनुष्य स्वभावतः एक सामाजिक प्राणी है और उसे समाज में रहने के लिए उसकी परम्पराओं ,मान्यताओं को स्वीकार करना ही पड़ता है | ये परम्पराएं हमारे जहन में गहरी बसीं होतीं हैं जिन्हें हम चाहकर भी पूरी तरह से अलग नहीं कर पाते |जैसे यदि आप इश्वर को न भी माने तब भी आपको किसी धर्म की शरण में रहना ही होगा ..आपको शादी से लेकर श्राद्ध तक कई क्रियाकलाप किसी रीती रिवाजों के अंदर की करना होगा |*

----------


## aawara

> *सभी ईश्वरवादी विवेकहीन नहीं होते | कई लोग हैं जो सामाजिक, आर्थिक  क्रियाकलाप को बेहतर ढंग से करते हुए उसकी उपासना करतें हैं |बहत हद तक इसका विचार हमें शान्ति और एंड प्रदान करता है | कई लोगों को आप[ देख सकतें हैं की संकट के समय ये कहतें है की अब जो इश्वर की मर्जी | ये उन्हें काफी राहत प्रदान करता है क्यूंकि उस समय इंसान भाग्यवादी हो जाता है |
> वास्तव में इश्वर एक संस्कार के रूप में बसा है |कुछ चीज़ें हमारे संस्कार से जुड़ीं होतीं हैं जिन्हें हम चाहकर भी अलग नहीं कर सकते क्यूंकि  हमें समाज में रहना होता है | मनुष्य स्वभावतः एक सामाजिक प्राणी है और उसे समाज में रहने के लिए उसकी परम्पराओं ,मान्यताओं को स्वीकार करना ही पड़ता है | ये परम्पराएं हमारे जहन में गहरी बसीं होतीं हैं जिन्हें हम चाहकर भी पूरी तरह से अलग नहीं कर पाते |जैसे यदि आप इश्वर को न भी माने तब भी आपको किसी धर्म की शरण में रहना ही होगा ..आपको शादी से लेकर श्राद्ध तक कई क्रियाकलाप किसी रीती रिवाजों के अंदर की करना होगा |*




इस उतर के लिए तो ताली बजानी ही पङेगी दोस्त :clap::clap::clap:

----------


## aawara

> * In crossing a heath, suppose I pitched my foot against a stone, and were asked how the stone came to be there; I might possibly answer, that, for anything I knew to the contrary, it had lain there forever: nor would it perhaps be very easy to show the absurdity of this answer. But suppose I had found a watch upon the ground, and it should be inquired how the watch happened to be in that place; I should hardly think of the answer I had before given, that for anything I knew, the watch might have always been there. (...) There must have existed, at some time, and at some place or other, an artificer or artificers, who formed [the watch] for the purpose which we find it actually to answer; who comprehended its construction, and designed its use. (...) Every indication of contrivance, every manifestation of design, which existed in the watch, exists in the works of nature; with the difference, on the side of nature, of being greater or more, and that in a degree which exceeds all computation.
> *
>     — William Paley, Natural Theology (1802)
> * कृपया इस पे अपने विचार रखें .*
> 
> [/B]




*पर ये अनालोजी कुछ बुनियादी बातो को उठता जरुर है -अगर  मुझे पत्थर पडे मिलें तो कोई आश्चर्य नही होगा लेकिन अगर वहां कोई चलती हुई घडी पडी मिले तो? इतनी जटिल सरंचना की चीज वहां अपने आप तो उपस्थित नही हो गई, किसी ने तो बनाया है उसे .इस एनॉलोजी पर आक्रमण होते रहे हैं – इसे चक्रिय-तर्क या सर्कुलर-लॉजिक कह कर खारिज किया जाता रहा है.*

*फिर बी जीवन आया कहां से? अचानक कैसे आ गया?इन  मूल प्रश्न का उत्तर अभी भी नादारद है.सवाल उठता है की, माना की सबसे पहले अमीबा जैसे एक कोशीय जीव आए पर वो आए कैसे? किसी निर्जीव चीज में क्या घटित हुआ कि वो आगे जा कर एककोशीय जीव बनी.क्या आप किसी लैब में बिना किसी और जीवित कोशिका  का सहारा लिये बिना बना सकते हैं जीवन को . क्लोनिंग दूसरी चीज है !*
*या बना कर दिखईये एक बीज, प्रकृति में उपलब्ध किसी और बीज़ से छेडछाड किये बिना. तर्क ये है कि बीज को बीज बनने में, पेड के संवर्धित होते हुए कई करोड साल का काम लगा. ठीक है पेड संवर्धित हो ही क्यों रहा है? इसलिये कि वो बचा रहे ठीक है और ये मर्जी किसकी है कि वो फ़िट रहे, बचा रहे.**शून्य में से शून्य ही पैदा होता है और कुछ नही! बिग-बैंग थ्योरी कहती है ब्रह्माण्ड एक धमाके से पैदा हुआ? धमाका हुआ क्यों? घमाका करने का मटेरियल कहां से आया?* 

*कुछ सोचने को तो मजबूर करता ही है ?*

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के - 


ईश्वर मनुष्य का मानस पुत्र है ! इसके अलावा कुछ नहीं.!!!!!


आइये समाज का एक हिस्सा  इस बारे में क्या सोचता है  गौर करे ...................

 :Tiranga:

----------


## Ranveer

> पर ये अनालोजी कुछ बुनियादी बातो को उठता जरुर है -अगर  मुझे पत्थर पडे मिलें तो कोई आश्चर्य नही होगा लेकिन अगर वहां कोई चलती हुई घडी पडी मिले तो? इतनी जटिल सरंचना की चीज वहां अपने आप तो उपस्थित नही हो गई, किसी ने तो बनाया है उसे .इस एनॉलोजी पर आक्रमण होते रहे हैं – इसे चक्रिय-तर्क या सर्कुलर-लॉजिक कह कर खारिज किया जाता रहा है.
> 
> फिर बी जीवन आया कहां से? अचानक कैसे आ गया?इन  मूल प्रश्न का उत्तर अभी भी नादारद है.सवाल उठता है की, माना की सबसे पहले अमीबा जैसे एक कोशीय जीव आए पर वो आए कैसे? किसी निर्जीव चीज में क्या घटित हुआ कि वो आगे जा कर एककोशीय जीव बनी.क्या आप किसी लैब में बिना किसी और जीवित कोशिका  का सहारा लिये बिना बना सकते हैं जीवन को . क्लोनिंग दूसरी चीज है !
> या बना कर दिखईये एक बीज, प्रकृति में उपलब्ध किसी और बीज़ से छेडछाड किये बिना. तर्क ये है कि बीज को बीज बनने में, पेड के संवर्धित होते हुए कई करोड साल का काम लगा. ठीक है पेड संवर्धित हो ही क्यों रहा है? इसलिये कि वो बचा रहे ठीक है और ये मर्जी किसकी है कि वो फ़िट रहे, बचा रहेशून्य में से शून्य ही पैदा होता है और कुछ नही! बिग-बैंग थ्योरी कहती है ब्रह्माण्ड एक धमाके से पैदा हुआ? धमाका हुआ क्यों? घमाका करने का मटेरियल कहां से आया? 
> कुछ सोचने को तो मजबूर करता ही है ?


संसार में हम किन वस्तुओं को पहचान पातें हैं ????.....केवल उन्हें जिनके प्रत्यय हमारे दिमाग में पहले से मौजूद रहतें हैं |
जैसे यदि आपको रेगिस्तान में कोई घडी पड़ी हुई मिलती है तो आप क्यूँ ऐसा सोचतें हैं की वो घडी है ? इसीलिए की आपने पहले से घडी देख रखी है और घडी के विषय में पहले से जानतें हैं की ये क्या चीज़ होती है |यदि आपने पहले कभी घडी नहीं देखि होती तो क्या आप कह सकते थे की ये किसी के द्वारा बनाई गयी चीज़ है ?
अब ब्रह्माण्ड के बारे में दिखिए ...इंसान कितने ब्रह्माण्ड पहले से देख चूका है .. जिसमे वो अभी मौझुद है उसे छोडकर एक भी नहीं 
फिर ये कैसे कहा जा सकता है की ब्रह्माण्ड बनायी जाने वाली वस्तु है ? यदि आपने घडी की तरह ब्रह्माण्ड  को भी पहले से देख रखा होता तब कहते की इसे किसी ने बनाया है |

जीवन की शुरुआत कुछ खास  प्रकार के प्रोटीन के संश्लेषण से हुई है ये तो पता ही है | वर्तमान में  हम ब्रह्माण्ड के कितने ग्रहों के बारे में जानतें हैं जिनमे कार्बनिक पदार्थ और प्रोटीन निर्माण  की प्रक्रिया हो रही है |हमने अभी तक ऐसा यान नहीं बनाया जिससे उन ग्रहों तक जा सकें फिर ये कैसे कहा जा सकता है की ये ही एक दुनिया है जिसमे हम जी रहें हैं और इसे किसी इश्वर ने बनाया है ?
हाल में ही मैंने कहीं पढ़ा था की जीवन की शुरुआत करने वाले प्रोटीन को प्रयोगशाला में बनाने का प्रयास किया गया है और बहुत हद तक सफलता भी मिली है |
कुछ चीज़ें अभी भी विज्ञान के रहस्य  में है ये बात स्वीकार करता हूँ पर इससे ये तो साबित नहीं किया जा सकता ही इश्वर ही उसके पीछे कारण है ?
इन रहस्यों की परत दिन प्रतिदिन खोली जा रही है | 
क्या इस बात से आप सहमत हैं ?

----------


## love birds

कोई कुछ भी कहे लेकिन एक दिन सबको उस परमपिता परमात्मा को मन्ना ही होगा चाहे कोई कुछ भी कहे   !!!!

----------


## aawara

> संसार में हम किन वस्तुओं को पहचान पातें हैं ????.....केवल उन्हें जिनके प्रत्यय हमारे दिमाग में पहले से मौजूद रहतें हैं |
> जैसे यदि आपको रेगिस्तान में कोई घडी पड़ी हुई मिलती है तो आप क्यूँ ऐसा सोचतें हैं की वो घडी है ? इसीलिए की आपने पहले से घडी देख रखी है और घडी के विषय में पहले से जानतें हैं की ये क्या चीज़ होती है |यदि आपने पहले कभी घडी नहीं देखि होती तो क्या आप कह सकते थे की ये किसी के द्वारा बनाई गयी चीज़ है ?
> अब ब्रह्माण्ड के बारे में दिखिए ...इंसान कितने ब्रह्माण्ड पहले से देख चूका है .. जिसमे वो अभी मौझुद है उसे छोडकर एक भी नहीं 
> फिर ये कैसे कहा जा सकता है की ब्रह्माण्ड बनायी जाने वाली वस्तु है ? यदि आपने घडी की तरह ब्रह्माण्ड  को भी पहले से देख रखा होता तब कहते की इसे किसी ने बनाया है |
> 
> जीवन की शुरुआत कुछ खास  प्रकार के प्रोटीन के संश्लेषण से हुई है ये तो पता ही है | वर्तमान में  हम ब्रह्माण्ड के कितने ग्रहों के बारे में जानतें हैं जिनमे कार्बनिक पदार्थ और प्रोटीन निर्माण  की प्रक्रिया हो रही है |हमने अभी तक ऐसा यान नहीं बनाया जिससे उन ग्रहों तक जा सकें फिर ये कैसे कहा जा सकता है की ये ही एक दुनिया है जिसमे हम जी रहें हैं और इसे किसी इश्वर ने बनाया है ?
> हाल में ही मैंने कहीं पढ़ा था की जीवन की शुरुआत करने वाले प्रोटीन को प्रयोगशाला में बनाने का प्रयास किया गया है और बहुत हद तक सफलता भी मिली है |
> कुछ चीज़ें अभी भी विज्ञान के रहस्य  में है ये बात स्वीकार करता हूँ पर इससे ये तो साबित नहीं किया जा सकता ही इश्वर ही उसके पीछे कारण है ?
> इन रहस्यों की परत दिन प्रतिदिन खोली जा रही है | 
> क्या इस बात से आप सहमत हैं ?



*आपकी बातें बिलकुल सही हैं और सहमत होने लायक हैं.
देखिये जब हम किसी चीज को देखते हैं तो हमारे पास २ विकल्प होते हैं.
१   इसे किसी ने बनाया है
२ ये खुद बी खुद बनी होगी
घडी से अभिप्राय यह था की वैसी जटिल संरचना जिसमे अनंत सम्भावना हो और जिसके सही रूप में काम करने की एक ही सम्भावना हो.उदाहरण के लिए आप यातायात व्यस्था को ले सकते हैं. इसे कई तरीके से अरेंज किया जा सकता है और इसकी कई अवस्थाएं हो सकती हैं ,पर बह अवस्था  जिसमे ये बिना जाम लगे काम करती है वोह एक ही है और  इस बात की ओर इंगित तो करता ही है  की किसी ने नियम का पालन कराया है.
यहाँ पे ये भी कहा जा सकता है की चीजें अपने आप सही तरीके से काम कर रही होंगी पर पहले बाले का पलड़ा भारी दीखता है .

*

*घूम फिर के बात वहीँ आ जाती है बंधू की इतनी सारी अनिश्चितताओं  के बिच जो निश्चितता  बनी हुई है उसको आप स्वयम्भू मानने को तैयार है की इसके पीछे किसी को जिम्मेदार मानने को तैयार हैं.
वैसे जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है की बिग-बांग  थ्योरी इस बात को साबित करता है की चीजें अपने आप घटित होती हैं पर उसकी भासा इतनी क्लिस्ट है की उसे कोई वैज्ञानिक ही समझ सकता है .*

----------


## aawara

*सबसे जटिल व विवादास्पद बात आती  है ' आत्मा ' के तौर पर किसी ऐसी चीज की कल्पना का जो यह कहें कि कथित रूप से वातावरण में मौजूद रहती हैं गर्भावस्था के दौरान शरीर में प्रवेश कर जाती हैं और मृत्यु के साथ शरीर से निकल जाती है |दोबारा से जन्म, तुरंत फैसले, परमात्मा से मिलन या प्रलय के दिन होने वाले फैसले का इंतजार करने के लिये ( अपनी अपनी  धार्मिक विश्वासों के अनुसार )...*

*मैं यहाँ पर उपरोक्त  'आत्मा' के शरीर से बाहर रहने व गर्भावस्था के दौरान बाहर से प्रवेश करने के बारे में कह रहा हूँ इसके कारण भी हैं
*
*विज्ञानं  के हमारे ज्ञान के परिणाम स्वरूप हमें आज यह पता है कि गर्भधारण अण्डाणु के शुक्राण द्वारा निषेचन का परिणाम है।*
*मानव स्त्री अपने अंडाशयों में चालीस हजार से भी ज्यादा अंडाणुओं के साथ जन्म लेती है निश्चित तौर पर इतनी ' सुप्त आत्मायें ' नारी शरीर में पहले से मौजूद नहीं हो सकती।*

* रही बात पुरूष की, तो वीर्य में स्पर्म काउंट होती है अमूमन ८० से १२० मिलियन प्रति क्यूबिक मिमी०... एक मिली० में एक हजार क्यूबिक मिमी० होते हैं... और पुरूष के एक बार के वीर्यपात में मात्रा होती है तकरीबन ३ से ५ मिली०.... निश्चित तौर पर इतने सारे शुक्राणुओं में भी ' सुप्त आत्मायें ' कपड़ों पर सूख जाने, वाशिंग मशीन में धुलने, नालियों में बह जाने या कूड़ेदान में फेंक दिये जाने मात्र के लिये मौजूद नहीं हो सकती...*

----------


## aawara

*उपरोक्त  से यह जाहिर है कि नवजात के लिये आत्मा उसके पिता या माता के शरीर में से तो आती नहीं... अब मानने वाले यह तर्क देंगे कि वह बाहर से आती है... उसका स्वरूप कोई भी ठीक से नहीं बताता पर जो कुछ गोल मोल भाषा में बताया जाता है या पता चलता है वह है कि वह उर्जा या विचार स्वरूप सी है...*

*परंतु विवाद तब पैदा होता है जब यह कहा जाने लगता है कि किसी व्यक्ति की बुद्धि, अर्जित ज्ञान, विवेक आदि भावनायें,  जीवन मूल्य, तथ्य और तर्कों के आधार पर निकाले उसके निष्कर्ष आदि सब बेकार हैं... वह तो किसी परमसत्ता की योजना का हिस्सा मात्र है... वह एक ऐसी आत्मा है जो अजर-अमर है... जो जीवन आज वह जी रहा है वह उसके पहले के किये का प्रतिफल है और जो इस जीवन में वह ' आत्मा' कर रही है उसके आधार पर भविष्य की उसकी यात्रा का निर्धारण होगा...*

*क्या यह संभव है...  बुद्धि, दया-करूणा-ईर्ष्या-ममता आदि भावनायें, धार्मिक-आध्यात्मिक विश्वास, तथ्य और तर्कों के आधार पर निकाले उसके निष्कर्ष क्या ट्रान्सफर हो सकते हैं... वह भी कई जीवनकाल व विभिन्न प्राणि योनियों में लिये जन्मों के दौरान...
*

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के -

मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ: भाग 1 
Why I Am An Atheist ? का हिन्दी अनुवाद

_अमर शहीद भगत सिंह का जन्म एक सिख परिवार में हुआ जो आर्यसमाज में आस्था रखता था| कच्ची उम्र में ही भगत भारत के स्वाधीनता संग्राम में कूद पड़े थे| क्रांतिकारी विचारधारा के| शहीद भगत सिंह ने अपने आखरी दिनों में जेल में समय का सदुपयोग करते हुए ईश्वर तथा नास्तिकता पर अपने विचार व्यक्त किए थे, कुछ लोगों का खयाल है कि लेनिन, कार्ल मार्क्स के बारे में पढने व इनके साहित्य से प्रभावित हो कर उन्होने यह विचार लिखे है पर शायद यह पूरा सच नही है... आपका क्या विचार है इस लेख को पढ़ कर प्रतिक्रिया दें -_ 
प्रत्येक मनुष्य को, जो विकास के लिए खड़ा है, रूढ़िगत विश्वासों के हर पहलू की आलोचना तथा उन पर अविश्वास करना होगा और उनको चुनौती देनी होगी। प्रत्येक प्रचलित मत की हर बात को हर कोने से तर्क की कसौटी पर कसना होगा। यदि काफ़ी तर्क के बाद भी वह किसी सिद्धांत या दर्शन के प्रति प्रेरित होता है, तो उसके विश्वास का स्वागत है। 

उसका तर्क असत्य, भ्रमित या छलावा और कभी-कभी मिथ्या हो सकता है। लेकिन उसको सुधारा जा सकता है क्योंकि विवेक उसके जीवन का दिशा-सूचक है। 

लेकिन निरा विश्वास और अंधविश्वास ख़तरनाक है। यह मस्तिष्क को मूढ़ और मनुष्य को प्रतिक्रियावादी बना देता है। जो मनुष्य यथार्थवादी होने का दावा करता है उसे समस्त प्राचीन विश्वासों को चुनौती देनी होगी। यदि वे तर्क का प्रहार न सह सके तो टुकड़े-टुकड़े होकर गिर पड़ेंगे। तब उस व्यक्ति का पहला काम होगा, तमाम पुराने विश्वासों को धराशायी करके नए दर्शन की स्थापना के लिए जगह साफ करना। 

यह तो नकारात्मक पक्ष हुआ। इसके बाद सही कार्य शुरू होगा, जिसमें पुनर्निर्माण के लिए पुराने विश्वासों की कुछ बातों का प्रयोग किया जा सकता है। 

जहाँ तक मेरा संबंध है, मैं शुरू से ही मानता हूँ कि इस दिशा में मैं अभी कोई विशेष अध्ययन नहीं कर पाया हूँ। 

एशियाई दर्शन को पढ़ने की मेरी बड़ी लालसा थी पर ऐसा करने का मुझे कोई संयोग या अवसर नहीं मिला। लेकिन जहाँ तक इस विवाद के नकारात्मक पक्ष की बात है, मैं प्राचीन विश्वासों के ठोसपन पर प्रश्न उठाने के संबंध में आश्वस्त हूँ। 

मुझे पूरा विश्वास है कि एक चेतन, परम-आत्मा का, जो कि प्रकृति की गति का दिग्दर्शन एवं संचालन करती है, कोई अस्तित्व नहीं है। समस्त प्रगति का ध्येय मनुष्य द्वारा, अपनी सेवा के लिए, प्रकृति पर विजय पाना है। इसको दिशा देने के लिए पीछे कोई चेतन शक्ति नहीं है। यही हमारा दर्शन है। 

जहाँ तक नकारात्मक पहलू की बात है, हम आस्तिकों से कुछ प्रश्न करना चाहते हैं-

(i) यदि, जैसा कि आपका विश्वास है, एक सर्वशक्तिमान, सर्वव्यापक एवं सर्वज्ञानी ईश्वर है जिसने कि पृथ्वी या विश्व की रचना की, तो कृपा करके मुझे यह बताएं कि उसने यह रचना क्यों की? 

कष्टों और आफतों से भरी इस दुनिया में असंख्य दुखों के शाश्वत और अनंत गठबंधनों से ग्रसित एक भी प्राणी पूरी तरह सुखी नहीं। कृपया, यह न कहें कि यही उसका नियम है। यदि वह किसी नियम में बँधा है तो वह सर्वशक्तिमान नहीं। फिर तो वह भी हमारी ही तरह गुलाम है। 

कृपा करके यह भी न कहें कि यह उसका शग़ल है। नीरो ने सिर्फ एक रोम जलाकर राख किया था। उसने चंद लोगों की हत्या की थी। उसने तो बहुत थोड़ा दुख पैदा किया, अपने शौक और मनोरंजन के लिए। और उसका इतिहास में क्या स्थान है? उसे इतिहासकार किस नाम से बुलाते हैं? 

सभी विषैले विशेषण उस पर बरसाए जाते हैं। जालिम, निर्दयी, शैतान-जैसे शब्दों से नीरो की भर्त्सना में पृष्ठ-के पृष्ठ रंगे पड़े हैं। एक चंगेज़ खाँ ने अपने आनंद के लिए कुछ हजार ज़ानें ले लीं और आज हम उसके नाम से घृणा करते हैं। 

तब फिर तुम उस सर्वशक्तिमान अनंत नीरो को जो हर दिन, हर घंटे और हर मिनट असंख्य दुख देता रहा है और अभी भी दे रहा है, किस तरह न्यायोचित ठहराते हो? 

फिर तुम उसके उन दुष्कर्मों की हिमायत कैसे करोगे, जो हर पल चंगेज़ के दुष्कर्मों को भी मात दिए जा रहे हैं? मैं पूछता हूँ कि उसने यह दुनिया बनाई ही क्यों थी-ऐसी दुनिया जो सचमुच का नर्क है, अनंत और गहन वेदना का घर है? 

सर्वशक्तिमान ने मनुष्य का सृजन क्यों किया जबकि उसके पास मनुष्य का सृजन न करने की ताक़त थी? 

इन सब बातों का तुम्हारे पास क्या जवाब है? तुम यह कहोगे कि यह सब अगले जन्म में, इन निर्दोष कष्ट सहने वालों को पुरस्कार और ग़लती करने वालों को दंड देने के लिए हो रहा है। 

ठीक है, ठीक है। तुम कब तक उस व्यक्ति को उचित ठहराते रहोगे जो हमारे शरीर को जख्मी करने का साहस इसलिए करता है कि बाद में इस पर बहुत कोमल तथा आरामदायक मलहम लगाएगा? 

ग्लैडिएटर संस्था के व्यवस्थापकों तथा सहायकों का यह काम कहाँ तक उचित था कि एक भूखे-खूँख्वार शेर के सामने मनुष्य को फेंक दो कि यदि वह उस जंगली जानवर से बचकर अपनी जान बचा लेता है तो उसकी खूब देख-भाल की जाएगी? 

इसलिए मैं पूछता हूँ, ‘‘उस परम चेतन और सर्वोच्च सत्ता ने इस विश्व और उसमें मनुष्यों का सृजन क्यों किया? आनंद लुटने के लिए? तब उसमें और नीरो में क्या फर्क है?’’

(क्रमशः) ....................

----------


## Akash78

> *सबसे जटिल व विवादास्पद बात आती  है ' आत्मा ' के तौर पर किसी ऐसी चीज की कल्पना का जो यह कहें कि कथित रूप से वातावरण में मौजूद रहती हैं गर्भावस्था के दौरान शरीर में प्रवेश कर जाती हैं और मृत्यु के साथ शरीर से निकल जाती है |दोबारा से जन्म, तुरंत फैसले, परमात्मा से मिलन या प्रलय के दिन होने वाले फैसले का इंतजार करने के लिये ( अपनी अपनी  धार्मिक विश्वासों के अनुसार )...*
> 
> *मैं यहाँ पर उपरोक्त  'आत्मा' के शरीर से बाहर रहने व गर्भावस्था के दौरान बाहर से प्रवेश करने के बारे में कह रहा हूँ इसके कारण भी हैं
> *
> *विज्ञानं  के हमारे ज्ञान के परिणाम स्वरूप हमें आज यह पता है कि गर्भधारण अण्डाणु के शुक्राण द्वारा निषेचन का परिणाम है।*
> *मानव स्त्री अपने अंडाशयों में चालीस हजार से भी ज्यादा अंडाणुओं के साथ जन्म लेती है निश्चित तौर पर इतनी ' सुप्त आत्मायें ' नारी शरीर में पहले से मौजूद नहीं हो सकती।*
> 
> * रही बात पुरूष की, तो वीर्य में स्पर्म काउंट होती है अमूमन ८० से १२० मिलियन प्रति क्यूबिक मिमी०... एक मिली० में एक हजार क्यूबिक मिमी० होते हैं... और पुरूष के एक बार के वीर्यपात में मात्रा होती है तकरीबन ३ से ५ मिली०.... निश्चित तौर पर इतने सारे शुक्राणुओं में भी ' सुप्त आत्मायें ' कपड़ों पर सूख जाने, वाशिंग मशीन में धुलने, नालियों में बह जाने या कूड़ेदान में फेंक दिये जाने मात्र के लिये मौजूद नहीं हो सकती...*


*ज़रा हट के -*
*अच्छा कर रहे हो भाई .....लगे रहो ..........********++++++++++++++++++++++++ ये लो रेपो++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

----------


## amar2007

> *उपरोक्त  से यह जाहिर है कि नवजात के लिये आत्मा उसके पिता या माता के शरीर में से तो आती नहीं... अब मानने वाले यह तर्क देंगे कि वह बाहर से आती है... उसका स्वरूप कोई भी ठीक से नहीं बताता पर जो कुछ गोल मोल भाषा में बताया जाता है या पता चलता है वह है कि वह उर्जा या विचार स्वरूप सी है...*
> 
> *परंतु विवाद तब पैदा होता है जब यह कहा जाने लगता है कि किसी व्यक्ति की बुद्धि, अर्जित ज्ञान, विवेक आदि भावनायें,  जीवन मूल्य, तथ्य और तर्कों के आधार पर निकाले उसके निष्कर्ष आदि सब बेकार हैं... वह तो किसी परमसत्ता की योजना का हिस्सा मात्र है... वह एक ऐसी आत्मा है जो अजर-अमर है... जो जीवन आज वह जी रहा है वह उसके पहले के किये का प्रतिफल है और जो इस जीवन में वह ' आत्मा' कर रही है उसके आधार पर भविष्य की उसकी यात्रा का निर्धारण होगा...*
> 
> *क्या यह संभव है...  बुद्धि, दया-करूणा-ईर्ष्या-ममता आदि भावनायें, धार्मिक-आध्यात्मिक विश्वास, तथ्य और तर्कों के आधार पर निकाले उसके निष्कर्ष क्या ट्रान्सफर हो सकते हैं... वह भी कई जीवनकाल व विभिन्न प्राणि योनियों में लिये जन्मों के दौरान...
> *


ये हो भी सकता है और नहीं भी . हम अगर इसे इस तरह देखें :
हम समंदर को परमात्मा और उसमें उपस्थित जल की बूंदों को आत्मा मान लें . जब जल का वास्पीकरण होगा तो कई बूँदें वास्पिकृत होकर बादल बन जायेंगीं . अब वो बादल कहीं बरसेगा तो क्या हम बता सकते हैं की समन्दर से उड़ी कौन सी बूँद कहाँ गिरेगी और वापस पानी बनकर वो कब समंदर में कहाँ और कैसे वापस पहुंचेगी ? मुझे नहीं लगता की कोई बता पायेगा ! इसी तरह आत्मा भी है जो केवल ऊर्जा का एक पैटर्न भर है और इसमें भी बदलाव होता रहता है अगर हम आत्मा को नित्य (अपरिवर्तनीय ) मान लें तो उसके शोधन और मुक्ति की गुन्जाईस ख़तम हो जायेगी . उर्जा की कौन सी तरंग  कब, कहाँ और कैसे चली जायेगी , कोई नहीं बता सकता है .

----------


## Ranveer

> आपकी बातें बिलकुल सही हैं और सहमत होने लायक हैं.
> देखिये जब हम किसी चीज को देखते हैं तो हमारे पास २ विकल्प होते हैं.
> १   इसे किसी ने बनाया है
> २ ये खुद बी खुद बनी होगी
> घडी से अभिप्राय यह था की वैसी जटिल संरचना जिसमे अनंत सम्भावना हो और जिसके सही रूप में काम करने की एक ही सम्भावना हो.उदाहरण के लिए आप यातायात व्यस्था को ले सकते हैं. इसे कई तरीके से अरेंज किया जा सकता है और इसकी कई अवस्थाएं हो सकती हैं ,पर बह अवस्था  जिसमे ये बिना जाम लगे काम करती है वोह एक ही है और  इस बात की ओर इंगित तो करता ही है  की किसी ने नियम का पालन कराया है.
> यहाँ पे ये भी कहा जा सकता है की चीजें अपने आप सही तरीके से काम कर रही होंगी पर पहले बाले का पलड़ा भारी दीखता है .
> 
> घूम फिर के बात वहीँ आ जाती है बंधू की इतनी सारी अनिश्चितताओं  के बिच जो निश्चितता  बनी हुई है उसको आप स्वयम्भू मानने को तैयार है की इसके पीछे किसी को जिम्मेदार मानने को तैयार हैं.
> वैसे जहाँ तक मेरी जानकारी है की बिग-बांग  थ्योरी इस बात को साबित करता है की चीजें अपने आप घटित होती हैं पर उसकी भासा इतनी क्लिस्ट है की उसे कोई वैज्ञानिक ही समझ सकता है .



विकासवादी सिद्धांत मानता है की जगत का विकास प्राकृतिक नियम ,इसकी प्रगतिशीलता ,वस्तुओं के आपस में संयोग और परिवर्तन के नियमों से होता है |
विलियम पौले और ब्राउन  जैसे विद्वानों का तर्क सादृश्यानुमान पर आधारित मन जाता है |
इस संसार को घडी की तरह एक यंत्र नहीं माना  जा सकता क्यूंकि यंत्र में नैतिकता ,आध्यात्मिकता ,धर्म ,और स्वतंत्रता नहीं होती |

संसार में केवल व्यवस्था और निश्चितता नहीं है बल्कि अव्यवस्था और अनिश्चितता भी है |
आप जानतें होगे की पृथ्वी की आयु लगभग १० अरब साल  है | 
सूर्य की आयु भी निश्चित है उसके बाद वो ब्लैक होल में परिवर्तित हो जाएगा |
जहां एक ओर भूकंप ,ज्वालामुखी ,सुखा ,आकाल ,भुखमरी ,युद्ध  जैसे प्राकृतिक आपदाए मौजूद हैं वही दूसरी ओर लालच ,स्वार्थ ,झूठ,पाप दुराचार ,चोरी आदि जैसे नैतिक प्रश्न चिन्ह हैं |
ऐसे में इसे व्यवस्थित कैसे कहा जा सकता है ???

----------


## ravisullah

aap ishwar se milna chahte hai to aapko sirf do kaam karne honge pehla ye ki agar aap meat khate hai to meat khana chode usse aapka sharir saaf hoga kyonki ishwar dil mai rehte hai isliye agar jahaan aap rehte ho jis kamre main aap baithe ho wahan meat aur sharab phela di jaaye to kya aap us ****gi mai baith paoge nahi isi tarah jo log meat aur sharab ka sevan karte hai unke dil main ishwar nahi reh paata isiliye wo log kathor dil ke hote hai aur dusra ye ki asli bhagwan ke mandir jaakar maafi maange aur kahe ki aapne aaj se meat khana hod diya hai agyanta ke liye chama kare tab ishwar aapko chama karenge aur dheere dheere aapko ishwar ki anubhuti ka ehsaas hone lagega par dyaan rahe iss kalyug main paida hue kisi dhongi bhagwan ke mandir mat jaana kyonki saadhu santo ne jitne avtaar iss kalyug main bataye hai unme se koi bhi avtaar nahi hai par main itna jaanta hun humaare paas aaj bhi ishwar ki awaaz waala chalta phirta video hai aur hindustaani ki agyaantavash unko jyadatar hindustani abuse karte hai kyonki tretayug main kaha gaya tha ki jab raam ko log abuse karne lage to samajh lene ki duniya ka anth aa gaya hai
waise agar koi sachche gyaan ki talaash main ho than plz feel free to can hum iss baat ka pramaan de sakte hai ki ishwar hai isliye humne media se ki kai baar contact kiya par saari media paiso ki bhikhaari hai unhe pata hai ki ek baar humaare prove karne ka matlab media ke dhongi babao ki dukaane band hona hai

jai shri hari " om mohan daasaye namah "

----------


## aawara

> *ज़रा हट के -*
> *अच्छा कर रहे हो भाई .....लगे रहो ..........********++++++++++++++++++++++++ ये लो रेपो++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


*आप भी आते रहा करो मित्र !*

----------


## aawara

> aap ishwar se milna chahte hai to aapko sirf do kaam karne honge pehla ye ki agar aap meat khate hai to meat khana chode usse aapka sharir saaf hoga kyonki ishwar dil mai rehte hai isliye agar jahaan aap rehte ho jis kamre main aap baithe ho wahan meat aur sharab phela di jaaye to kya aap us ****gi mai baith paoge nahi isi tarah jo log meat aur sharab ka sevan karte hai unke dil main ishwar nahi reh paata isiliye wo log kathor dil ke hote hai aur dusra ye ki asli bhagwan ke mandir jaakar maafi maange aur kahe ki aapne aaj se meat khana hod diya hai agyanta ke liye chama kare tab ishwar aapko chama karenge aur dheere dheere aapko ishwar ki anubhuti ka ehsaas hone lagega par dyaan rahe iss kalyug main paida hue kisi dhongi bhagwan ke mandir mat jaana kyonki saadhu santo ne jitne avtaar iss kalyug main bataye hai unme se koi bhi avtaar nahi hai par main itna jaanta hun humaare paas aaj bhi ishwar ki awaaz waala chalta phirta video hai aur hindustaani ki agyaantavash unko jyadatar hindustani abuse karte hai kyonki tretayug main kaha gaya tha ki jab raam ko log abuse karne lage to samajh lene ki duniya ka anth aa gaya hai
> waise agar koi sachche gyaan ki talaash main ho than plz feel free to can hum iss baat ka pramaan de sakte hai ki ishwar hai isliye humne media se ki kai baar contact kiya par saari media paiso ki bhikhaari hai unhe pata hai ki ek baar humaare prove karne ka matlab media ke dhongi babao ki dukaane band hona hai
> 
> jai shri hari " om mohan daasaye namah "



*दोस्त , इस्वर से मिलने में कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं है , दिलचस्पी इस बात में है की वोह है की नहीं ?*

----------


## aawara

Ranveer;378439विकासवादी सिद्धांत मानता है की जगत का विकास प्राकृतिक नियम ,इसकी प्रगतिशीलता ,वस्तुओं के आपस में संयोग और परिवर्तन के नियमों से होता है |
विलियम पौले और ब्राउन  जैसे विद्वानों का तर्क सादृश्यानुमान पर आधारित मन जाता है |
इस संसार को घडी की तरह एक यंत्र नहीं माना  जा सकता क्यूंकि यंत्र में नैतिकता ,आध्यात्मिकता ,धर्म ,और स्वतंत्रता नहीं होती |

*भाई , संसार को घडी नहीं मानना है , ब्रह्माण्ड की रचना  की जटिलता का( सिर्फ भौतिक रूप में ) जैसे कई ग्रहों का होना , ग्रहों के  बिच का सामंजस्य की तुलना घडी से करनी है . घडी में भी कई उपकरण(ग्रहों) का आपसी सामंजस्य होता है . अब देखिये घडी को उन उपकरणों की सहायता से असंख्य तरीके से बनाया जा सकता है.पर सही तरीके से घडी चले , तो वैसा एक ही तरीका होता है .तो ९९ संभावनाओं का त्याग करना और एक सही सम्भावना को चुनना ,  सोचने का विषय ये है.
की ये चुनाव अकस्मात हुआ है  या किसी के द्वारा चुना गया है.* 

*वैसे ये अपने आप में पूर्ण तर्क नहीं है , ये कह चूका हूँ मैं .*

----------


## aawara

> संसार में केवल व्यवस्था और निश्चितता नहीं है बल्कि अव्यवस्था और अनिश्चितता भी है |
> 
> जहां एक ओर भूकंप ,ज्वालामुखी ,सुखा ,आकाल ,भुखमरी ,युद्ध  जैसे प्राकृतिक आपदाए मौजूद हैं वही दूसरी ओर लालच ,स्वार्थ ,झूठ,पाप दुराचार ,चोरी आदि जैसे नैतिक प्रश्न चिन्ह हैं |
> ऐसे में इसे व्यवस्थित कैसे कहा जा सकता है ???


*भाई यही तो मैं भी कह रहा हूँ की --इतनी सारी अनिश्चितताओं के बिच जो निश्चितता बनी हुई है उसको आप स्वयम्भू मानने को तैयार है की इसके पीछे किसी को जिम्मेदार मानने को तैयार हैं.कांटा तो यही आकर फंसता है .*

----------


## aawara

> ये हो भी सकता है और नहीं भी . हम अगर इसे इस तरह देखें :
> हम समंदर को परमात्मा और उसमें उपस्थित जल की बूंदों को आत्मा मान लें . जब जल का वास्पीकरण होगा तो कई बूँदें वास्पिकृत होकर बादल बन जायेंगीं . अब वो बादल कहीं बरसेगा तो क्या हम बता सकते हैं की समन्दर से उड़ी कौन सी बूँद कहाँ गिरेगी और वापस पानी बनकर वो कब समंदर में कहाँ और कैसे वापस पहुंचेगी ? मुझे नहीं लगता की कोई बता पायेगा ! इसी तरह आत्मा भी है जो केवल ऊर्जा का एक पैटर्न भर है और इसमें भी बदलाव होता रहता है अगर हम आत्मा को नित्य (अपरिवर्तनीय ) मान लें तो उसके शोधन और मुक्ति की गुन्जाईस ख़तम हो जायेगी . उर्जा की कौन सी तरंग  कब, कहाँ और कैसे चली जायेगी , कोई नहीं बता सकता है .



*मित्र , क्या बादल के रूप में आप स्वर्ग या नरक की ओर इशारा कर रहे हैं ?*

----------


## aawara

*अब आगे बढ़ते है दोस्तों . प्रश्न और भी हैं.*
*राजस्थान में एक जाति है, जिस में हिन्दू भी हैं और मुस्लिम भी। घर में ही दो भाई दो अलग अलग धर्म पालते रहे हैं। पति-पत्नी के अलग धर्म हैं। कोई बैर नहीं, पूरा जीवन सुख-दुख से बिताते हैं। कुछ दशकों से लोग पूरी जाति को हिन्दू या मुस्लिम बनाने में जुटे हैं। जाति में अशान्ति व्याप्त है।*

*एक बार देखा की टीवी पर पुरी के शंकराचार्य क्रोध से दहाड़ रहे थे । मुझे शंकराचार्य याद आते हैं जिन्हों ने देश में चारों मठों की स्थापना की। दुनियाँ को अद्वैत की शिक्षा दी। कहाँ गई वह शिक्षा? और उन के नाम धारी व्यक्ति कौन
हैं ये? क्या बता रहे हैं दुनियाँ को? कहाँ हैं, ईसा और मुहम्मद? ईसा के पहले ईसाई धर्म और मुहम्मद के पहले इस्लाम कहाँ थे? शंकराचार्य के पहले अद्वैत कहाँ था? राम और कृष्ण का क्या धर्म था? उस से भी पहले कौन थे वे
जो प्रकृति की शक्तियों को पूजते थे? सब में एक को ही देखते थे। और उस से भी पहले कौन थे वे जो जन्मदाता योनि की पूजा करते थे, बाद में लिंग भी पूजने लगे थे। आज भी उसे ही कल्याणकारी मान कर पूजा कर रहे हैं?*

----------


## aawara

*स्वामी विवेकानंद  से जब ऐसा प्रश्न किया गया था तो उन्होंने कहा था की*  *- मैं ने तो आँख खुलने के बाद ईश्वर के सिवा किसी को नहीं देखा।* *फिर प्रश्न किया गया की -- पर यह जो जल रहे हैं, जलाए जा रहे हैं,। कौन हैं वे?* *स्वामी जी कहते हैं- सब ईश्वर है।  जो जलाया जा रहा है वह भी और जो जला रहा है वह भी।*

----------


## Ranveer

> भाई , संसार को घडी नहीं मानना है , ब्रह्माण्ड की रचना  की जटिलता का( सिर्फ भौतिक रूप में ) जैसे कई ग्रहों का होना , ग्रहों के  बिच का सामंजस्य की तुलना घडी से करनी है . घडी में भी कई उपकरण(ग्रहों) का आपसी सामंजस्य होता है . अब देखिये घडी को उन उपकरणों की सहायता से असंख्य तरीके से बनाया जा सकता है.पर सही तरीके से घडी चले , तो वैसा एक ही तरीका होता है .तो ९९ संभावनाओं का त्याग करना और एक सही सम्भावना को चुनना ,  सोचने का विषय ये है.
> की ये चुनाव अकस्मात हुआ है  या किसी के द्वारा चुना गया है.
> 
> वैसे ये अपने आप में पूर्ण तर्क नहीं है , ये कह चूका हूँ मैं .


मैं ये कहने की कोशिश कर रहा था की विलियम पौले के तर्क में क्या कमियां थीं |natural theology में उन्होंने संसार (ब्रह्माण्ड ) को  केवल भौतिक मानकर व्याख्या नहीं की है |
जी हाँ ,सिर्फ भौतिक रूप में अद्भुत सामंजस्य दीखता है | 
अब ये अकस्मात है या किसी के द्वारा किया गया है ...दोनों पक्ष को पूरी तरह से नकारा नहीं जा सकता |

----------


## Ranveer

> aap ishwar se milna chahte hai to aapko sirf do kaam karne honge pehla ye ki agar aap meat khate hai to meat khana chode





> *दोस्त , इस्वर से मिलने में कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं है , दिलचस्पी इस बात में है की वोह है की नहीं ?*


 हा हा हा ...

----------


## Ranveer

> *एक बार देखा की टीवी पर पुरी के शंकराचार्य क्रोध से दहाड़ रहे थे । मुझे शंकराचार्य याद आते हैं जिन्हों ने देश में चारों मठों की स्थापना की। दुनियाँ को अद्वैत की शिक्षा दी। कहाँ गई वह शिक्षा? और उन के नाम धारी व्यक्ति कौन हैं ये? क्या बता रहे हैं दुनियाँ को? *


मुझे लगता है धर्म की ओट में छिपे पूंजीपति वर्ग का एक सदस्य ...

----------


## guruji

धर्म भगवान को प्राप्त करने का मार्ग दिखा सकता है, धर्म भगवान नहीं !

----------


## draculla

> *दोस्त , इस्वर से मिलने में कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं है , दिलचस्पी इस बात में है की वोह है की नहीं ?*


भाई भगवान तो है!
क्योकि जब भी मेरी आस्था उन पर से डगमगाती है तो वे उसी समय मुझे अपनी उपस्थिति का एहसास करवाते हैं!
कभी कभी बहुत देर कर देते है और लगता है की ये सब बेकार की बाते हैं.
लेकिन कहते हैं ना उनके घर देर है पर अंधेर नहीं...
वैसे भी ये आस्था का विषय है.
मानो तो भगवान और ना मनो तो पत्थर.
मन चंगा तो कठौती में गंगा...

----------


## aawara

> मुझे लगता है धर्म की ओट में छिपे पूंजीपति वर्ग का एक सदस्य ...


* दूसरा कोई विकल्प भी समझ में नहीं आता, इसके अलाबा*:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## guruji

मित्र
आप अपना कोई अनुभव लिखें !
एक अन्य सूत्र है : जीवन की कुछ अलौकिक घटनाएँ
इसमें भी लिख सकते हैं।



> भाई भगवान तो है!
> क्योकि जब भी मेरी आस्था उन पर से डगमगाती है तो वे उसी समय मुझे अपनी उपस्थिति का एहसास करवाते हैं!
> कभी कभी बहुत देर कर देते है और लगता है की ये सब बेकार की बाते हैं.
> लेकिन कहते हैं ना उनके घर देर है पर अंधेर नहीं...
> वैसे भी ये आस्था का विषय है.
> मानो तो भगवान और ना मनो तो पत्थर.
> मन चंगा तो कठौती में गंगा...

----------


## Ranveer

> *उपरोक्त  से यह जाहिर है कि नवजात के लिये आत्मा उसके पिता या माता के शरीर में से तो आती नहीं... अब मानने वाले यह तर्क देंगे कि वह बाहर से आती है... उसका स्वरूप कोई भी ठीक से नहीं बताता पर जो कुछ गोल मोल भाषा में बताया जाता है या पता चलता है वह है कि वह उर्जा या विचार स्वरूप सी है...*
> 
> *परंतु विवाद तब पैदा होता है जब यह कहा जाने लगता है कि किसी व्यक्ति की बुद्धि, अर्जित ज्ञान, विवेक आदि भावनायें,  जीवन मूल्य, तथ्य और तर्कों के आधार पर निकाले उसके निष्कर्ष आदि सब बेकार हैं... वह तो किसी परमसत्ता की योजना का हिस्सा मात्र है... वह एक ऐसी आत्मा है जो अजर-अमर है... जो जीवन आज वह जी रहा है वह उसके पहले के किये का प्रतिफल है और जो इस जीवन में वह ' आत्मा' कर रही है उसके आधार पर भविष्य की उसकी यात्रा का निर्धारण होगा...*
> 
> *क्या यह संभव है...  बुद्धि, दया-करूणा-ईर्ष्या-ममता आदि भावनायें, धार्मिक-आध्यात्मिक विश्वास, तथ्य और तर्कों के आधार पर निकाले उसके निष्कर्ष क्या ट्रान्सफर हो सकते हैं... वह भी कई जीवनकाल व विभिन्न प्राणि योनियों में लिये जन्मों के दौरान...
> *





> *सबसे जटिल व विवादास्पद बात आती  है ' आत्मा ' के तौर पर किसी ऐसी चीज की कल्पना का जो यह कहें कि कथित रूप से वातावरण में मौजूद रहती हैं गर्भावस्था के दौरान शरीर में प्रवेश कर जाती हैं और मृत्यु के साथ शरीर से निकल जाती है |दोबारा से जन्म, तुरंत फैसले, परमात्मा से मिलन या प्रलय के दिन होने वाले फैसले का इंतजार करने के लिये ( अपनी अपनी  धार्मिक विश्वासों के अनुसार )...*
> 
> *मैं यहाँ पर उपरोक्त  'आत्मा' के शरीर से बाहर रहने व गर्भावस्था के दौरान बाहर से प्रवेश करने के बारे में कह रहा हूँ इसके कारण भी हैं
> [/SIZE]*
> *विज्ञानं  के हमारे ज्ञान के परिणाम स्वरूप हमें आज यह पता है कि गर्भधारण अण्डाणु के शुक्राण द्वारा निषेचन का परिणाम है।*
> *मानव स्त्री अपने अंडाशयों में चालीस हजार से भी ज्यादा अंडाणुओं के साथ जन्म लेती है निश्चित तौर पर इतनी ' सुप्त आत्मायें ' नारी शरीर में पहले से मौजूद नहीं हो सकती।[/SIZE]*
> 
> * रही बात पुरूष की, तो वीर्य में स्पर्म काउंट होती है अमूमन ८० से १२० मिलियन प्रति क्यूबिक मिमी०... एक मिली० में एक हजार क्यूबिक मिमी० होते हैं... और पुरूष के एक बार के वीर्यपात में मात्रा होती है तकरीबन ३ से ५ मिली०.... निश्चित तौर पर इतने सारे शुक्राणुओं में भी ' सुप्त आत्मायें ' कपड़ों पर सूख जाने, वाशिंग मशीन में धुलने, नालियों में बह जाने या कूड़ेदान में फेंक दिये जाने मात्र के लिये मौजूद नहीं हो सकती...*


काफी तार्किक और गहरा सवाल है.......

शायद इसी समस्या के कारण बुद्ध ने संसार को क्षणिक मानकर अनात्मवाद का विचार दिया था |
भारत के अधिकाँश  दार्शनिक और धार्मिक लोगों ने आत्मा को स्थाई और सतायुक्त माना है जबकि बुद्ध ने इसे स्थाई नहीं माना |
उनका सबसे बड़ा प्रश्न था की जब सब कुछ क्षणिक है तो एक स्थाई और नित्य आत्मा की बात कैसे  कही जा सकती है ? वो भी परिवर्तनशील ही होना चाहिए |
वास्तव  में वो आत्मा को stream of consciousness मानते थे |
अमर जी के उदाहरण  की मदद से  कुछ हद तक वही बात ऐसे कही जा सकती है की जिस प्रकार नदी में जल की बुँदे निरंतर परिवर्तित होती रहती है फिर भी उसमे एक्मयता बनी रहती है उसी प्रकार आत्मा प्रत्यय के निरंतर बदलते रहने पर भी एक्मयता बनाए रखती है |

मै तो यही मानता हूँ की हम जिसे  आत्मा जिसे कहतें  हैं वो विचारों का प्रवाह कहा जा सकता है और वो स्थाई न होकर क्षणिक है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ईश्वर समूचे जगत मैं व्याप्त है, पुरानी किसी भी सभ्यता की संस्कृति देख ले, सभी मैं ईश्वर की मोजूदगी का विवरण है, रूप अलग है, सभी संस्कृति सभ्यता एक ही तरह का झूठ नहीं लिख सकती ,ईश्वर के रूबरू दर्शन के काफी उदाहरण मोजूद है सारी संस्कृतियों मैं,आधुनिक युग मैं जब अमेरिकन संस्कृति विश्व पे हावी हुवी तो उसने भोतीकवाद को जन्म दिया,अध्यात्म से ध्यान हटा के   भगवान के अस्तित्व को नकारा, पर विज्ञान अभी अपना पूरा विकाश नहीं कर सका है, जेसे जेसे विज्ञान विकसित हो रहा है, वो ईश्वर को मान रहा है, आप सबने देखा ही होगा की अमेरिका के अबोमा साहब ने अपने शपथ ग्रहण के तुरंत बाद अपनी सरकार की सलामती के लिये , हिन्दू पंडितो दुवारा मंत्रोचार का कार्यक्र्म रखा था, जिसे पूरे विश्व की मीडिया ने दिखाया, नाशा के प्रवेश गेट पे ही गायत्री मंत्र लिखा है, आज विश्व के नंबर 1 वेज्ञानिक होकिंस ने खुले आम घोषणा कर दी है की पिरथ्वी की तरह जीवन अन्य ग्रहो पे भी है, तो भगवान के वास स्वर्ग की मोजूदगी को बल मिलता है, 
श्रीलंका सरकार ने सीता महल , अशोक वाटिका, रावण के महल , रावण की हवाई पट्टी , संजीवनी बूटी वाला पर्वत , ओर भी प्रमाणिक चीजों की official घोषणा कर दी है, नासा ने भारत ओर श्रीलंका के बीच बने पुल को खोज निकाला है, जिसका जिक्र रामायण मैं है, कृष्ण की नगरी दुवारका जो की समुद्र मैं डूब चुकी थी, उसके अवषेस मिल गये है , ये कुछ वास्तविक वेज्ञानिक प्रमाण है, ईश्वर की मोजूदगी के

----------


## aawara

दोस्तो जरा स्कूली दिनो को याद कीजिए जब प्रार्थना के वक्त आँखो को बँद करना अनिवार्य था शायद इसी मे जबाब भी छिपा हुआ है, कि अगर ईश्वर को जानना चाहते हो तो पहले अपनी आँखे बँद करो शायद खुली आँखो से सँभव नही

----------


## webshow

*"ईश्वर" सिर्फ एक ख़्याल के सिवा और कुछ नहीं।
मेरी नज़र मे "ईश्वर" इंसान है और शैतान भी।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> दोस्तो जरा स्कूली दिनो को याद कीजिए जब प्रार्थना के वक्त आँखो को बँद करना अनिवार्य था शायद इसी मे जबाब भी छिपा हुआ है, कि अगर ईश्वर को जानना चाहते हो तो पहले अपनी आँखे बँद करो शायद खुली आँखो से सँभव नही


मित्र आंखे बंद करना यहा पे इसका मतलब बाहरी दुनिया को भूल के चिंतन करना होता है ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *"ईश्वर" सिर्फ एक ख़्याल के सिवा और कुछ नहीं।
> मेरी नज़र मे "ईश्वर" इंसान है और शैतान भी।*


आप दो तरह की बाते बोल रहे है जिसका एक दूसरे से उल्टा मतलब है 
1)ईश्वर" सिर्फ एक ख़्याल के सिवा और कुछ नहीं।
यहा आप नकार रहे है 
2)मेरी नज़र मे "ईश्वर" इंसान है और शैतान भी
यहा आप उन्हे अपने निजी विचारो से मान रहे है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

ये सब लिखने वालों के बारे में एक बात गारंटी से बता सकती हूँ. यहाँ जितने बड़े बड़े लेख इश्वर के न होने के लिख रहे हैं, मुसीबत में उतना ही याद भी यही लोग करते होंगे.

 बस हीरो बन जाना है सभी को . कुछ अलग विचार वाले बनकर/
ताकि कोई कहे- वाह इस इंसान के विचार तो सबसे अलग हैं, बहुत ज्ञानी मालूम होता है.

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के -
मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ: भाग 2 Why I Am An Atheist ? का हिन्दी अनुवाद- 2 
*
मित्रों, भगतसिंह के विचार बड़े ही क्रांतिकारी तथा अलग से थे| पिछले अंक में मिलें प्रतिसादों से स्पष्ट होता है की उनके विचारो में आज भी हम लोगों को झकझोरने की ताकत है तो जरा सोचिए जब उन्होने बहरे कानों को सुनाने के लिए धमाका किया होगा तो 'कभी अंधेरा न देखने वाले' अंग्रेजों के दिल्-दिमाग हिला गए होंगे... 

गतांक से आगे .....

मुसलमानों और ईसाइयों। हिंदू-दर्शन के पास अभी और भी तर्क हो सकते हैं। मैं पूछता हूँ कि तुम्हारे पास ऊपर पूछे गए प्रश्नों का क्या उत्तर है?

तुम तो पूर्व जन्म में विश्वास नहीं करते। तुम तो हिन्दुओं की तरह यह तर्क पेश नहीं कर सकते कि प्रत्यक्षतः निर्दोष व्यक्तियों के कष्ट उनके पूर्व जन्मों के कुकर्मों का फल है। 

मैं तुमसे पूछता हूँ कि उस सर्वशक्तिशाली ने विश्व की उत्पत्ति के लिए छः दिन मेहनत क्यों की और यह क्यों कहा था कि सब ठीक है। उसे आज ही बुलाओ, उसे पिछला इतिहास दिखाओ। उसे मौजूदा परिस्थितियों का अध्ययन करने दो। 

फिर हम देखेंगे कि क्या वह आज भी यह कहने का साहस करता है- सब ठीक है।

कारावास की काल-कोठरियों से लेकर, झोपड़ियों और बस्तियों में भूख से तड़पते लाखों-लाख इंसानों के समुदाय से लेकर, उन शोषित मजदूरों से लेकर जो पूँजीवादी पिशाच द्वारा खून चूसने की क्रिया को धैर्यपूर्वक या कहना चाहिए, निरुत्साहित होकर देख रहे हैं।

और उस मानव-शक्ति की बर्बादी देख रहे हैं जिसे देखकर कोई भी व्यक्ति, जिसे तनिक भी सहज ज्ञान है, भय से सिहर उठेगा; और अधिक उत्पादन को जरूरतमंद लोगों में बाँटने के बजाय समुद्र में फेंक देने को बेहतर समझने से लेकर राजाओं के उन महलों तक-जिनकी नींव मानव की हड्डियों पर पड़ी है। 

उसको यह सब देखने दो और फिर कहे-‘‘सबकुछ ठीक है।’’ क्यों और किसलिए? यही मेरा प्रश्न है। तुम चुप हो? ठीक है, तो मैं अपनी बात आगे बढ़ाता हूँ।

और तुम हिंदुओ, तुम कहते हो कि आज जो लोग कष्ट भोग रहे हैं, ये पूर्वजन्म के पापी हैं। ठीक है। तुम कहते हो आज के उत्पीड़क पिछले जन्मों में साधु पुरुष थे, अतः वे सत्ता का आनंद लूट रहे हैं। 

मुझे यह मानना पड़ता है कि आपके पूर्वज बहुत चालाक व्यक्ति थे। उन्होंने ऐसे सिद्धांत गढ़े जिनमें तर्क और अविश्वास के सभी प्रयासों को विफल करने की काफी ताकत है। लेकिन हमें यह विश्लेषण करना है कि ये बातें कहाँ तक टिकती हैं। 

न्यायशास्त्र के सर्वाधिक प्रसिद्ध विद्वानों के अनुसार, दंड को अपराधी पर पड़नेवाले असर के आधार पर, केवल तीन-चार कारणों से उचित ठहराया जा सकता है। वे हैं प्रतिकार, भय तथा सुधार। 

आज सभी प्रगतिशील विचारकों द्वारा प्रतिकार के सिद्धांत की निंदा की जाती है। भयभीत करने के सिद्धांत का भी अंत वही है। केवल सुधार करने का सिद्धांत ही आवश्यक है और मानवता की प्रगति का अटूट अंग है। इसका उद्देश्य अपराधी को एक अत्यंत योग्य तथा शांतिप्रिय नागरिक के रूप में समाज को लौटाना है। 

लेकिन यदि हम यह बात मान भी लें कि कुछ मनुष्यों ने (पूर्व जन्म में) पाप किए हैं तो ईश्वर द्वारा उन्हें दिए गए दंड की प्रकृति क्या है? तुम कहते हो कि वह उन्हें गाय, बिल्ली, पेड़, जड़ी-बूटी या जानवर बनाकर पैदा करता है। तुम ऐसे 84 लाख दंडों को गिनाते हो। 

मैं पूछता हूँ कि मनुष्य पर सुधारक के रूप में इनका क्या असर है? तुम ऐसे कितने व्यक्तियों से मिले हो जो यह कहते हैं कि वे किसी पाप के कारण पूर्वजन्म में गदहा के रूप में पैदा हुए थे? एक भी नहीं?

अपने पुराणों से उदाहरण मत दो। मेरे पास तुम्हारी पौराणिक कथाओं के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं है। और फिर, क्या तुम्हें पता है कि दुनिया में सबसे बड़ा पाप गरीब होना है? गरीबी एक अभिशाप है, वह एक दंड है। 

मैं पूछता हूँ कि अपराध-विज्ञान, न्यायशास्त्र या विधिशास्त्र के एक ऐसे विद्वान की आप कहाँ तक प्रशंसा करेंगे जो किसी ऐसी दंड-प्रक्रिया की व्यवस्था करे जो कि अनिवार्यतः मनुष्य को और अधिक अपराध करने को बाध्य करे? 

क्या तुम्हारे ईश्वर ने यह नहीं सोचा था? या उसको भी ये सारी बातें-मानवता द्वारा अकथनीय कष्टों के झेलने की कीमत पर-अनुभव से सीखनी थीं? तुम क्या सोचते हो। किसी गरीब तथा अनपढ़ परिवार, जैसे एक चमार या मेहतर के यहाँ पैदा होने पर इन्सान का भाग्य क्या होगा? चूँकि वह गरीब हैं, इसलिए पढ़ाई नहीं कर सकता। 

वह अपने उन साथियों से तिरस्कृत और त्यक्त रहता है जो ऊँची जाति में पैदा होने की वजह से अपने को उससे ऊँचा समझते हैं। उसका अज्ञान, उसकी गरीबी तथा उससे किया गया व्यवहार उसके हृदय को समाज के प्रति निष्ठुर बना देते हैं। 

मान लो यदि वह कोई पाप करता है तो उसका फल कौन भोगेगा? ईश्वर, वह स्वयं या समाज के मनीषी? 

और उन लोगों के दंड के बारे में तुम क्या कहोगे जिन्हें दंभी और घमंडी ब्राह्मणों ने जान-बूझकर अज्ञानी बनाए रखा तथा जिन्हें तुम्हारी ज्ञान की पवित्र पुस्तकों-वेदों के कुछ वाक्य सुन लेने के कारण कान में पिघले सीसे की धारा को सहने की सज़ा भुगतनी पड़ती थी? 

यदि वे कोई अपराध करते हैं तो उसके लिए कौन ज़िम्मेदार होगा और उसका प्रहार कौन सहेगा? मेरे प्रिय दोस्तो। ये सारे सिद्धांत विशेषाधिकार युक्त लोगों के आविष्कार हैं। ये अपनी हथियाई हुई शक्ति, पूँजी तथा उच्चता को इन सिद्धान्तों के आधार पर सही ठहराते हैं। 

जी हाँ, शायद वह अपटन सिंक्लेयर ही था, जिसने किसी जगह लिखा था कि मनुष्य को बस (आत्मा की) अमरता में विश्वास दिला दो और उसके बाद उसका सारा धन-संपत्ति लूट लो। वह बगैर बड़बड़ाए इस कार्य में तुम्हारी सहायता करेगा। धर्म के उपदेशकों तथा सत्ता के स्वामियों के गठबंधन से ही जेल, फाँसीघर, कोड़े और ये सिद्धांत उपजते हैं। 

मैं पूछता हूँ कि तुम्हारा सर्वशक्तिशाली ईश्वर हर व्यक्ति को उस समय क्यों नहीं रोकता है जब वह कोई पाप या अपराध कर रहा होता है? ये तो वह बहुत आसानी से कर सकता है। उसने क्यों नहीं लड़ाकू राजाओं को या उनके अंदर लड़ने के उन्माद को समाप्त किया और इस प्रकार विश्वयुद्ध द्वारा मानवता पर पड़ने वाली विपत्तियों से उसे क्यों नहीं बचाया? 

उसने अंग्रेज़ों के मस्तिष्क में भारत को मुक्त कर देने हेतु भावना क्यों नहीं पैदा की? 

वह क्यों नहीं पूँजीपतियों के हृदय में यह परोपकारी उत्साह भर देता कि वे उत्पादन के साधनों पर व्यक्तिगत संपत्ति का अपना अधिकार त्याग दें और इस प्रकार न केवल सम्पूर्ण श्रमिक समुदाय, वरन समस्त मानव-समाज को पूँजीवाद की बेड़ियों से मुक्त करें। 

आप समाजवाद की व्यावहारिकता पर तर्क करना चाहते हैं। मैं इसे आपके सर्वशक्तिमान पर छोड़ देता हूँ कि वह इसे लागू करे। जहाँ तक जनसामान्य की भलाई की बात है, लोग समाजवाद के गुणों को मानते हैं, पर वह इसके व्यावहारिक न होने का बहाना लेकर इसका विरोध करते हैं। 

चलो, आपका परमात्मा आए और वह हर चीज़ को सही तरीके से कर दें। अब घुमा-फिराकर तर्क करने का प्रयास न करें, वह बेकार की बातें हैं। मैं आपको यह बता दूँ कि अंग्रेज़ों की हुकूमत यहाँ इसलिए नहीं है कि ईश्वर चाहता है, बल्कि इसलिए कि उनके पास ताक़त है और हम में उनका विरोध करने की हिम्मत नहीं। 

वे हमें अपने प्रभुत्व में ईश्वर की सहायता से नहीं रखे हुए हैं बल्कि बंदूकों, राइफलों, बम और गोलियों, पुलिस और सेना के सहारे रखे हुए हैं। यह हमारी ही उदासीनता है कि वे समाज के विरुद्ध सबसे निंदनीय अपराध-एक राष्ट्र का दूसरे राष्ट्र द्वारा अत्याचारपूर्ण शोषण-सफलतापूर्वक कर रहे हैं।

कहाँ है ईश्वर? वह क्या कर रहा है? क्या वह मनुष्य जाति के इन कष्टों का मज़ा ले रहा है? वह नीरो है, चंगेज़ है, तो उसका नाश हो।

(क्रमशः.................)*

----------


## Ranveer

> ये सब लिखने वालों के बारे में एक बात गारंटी से बता सकती हूँ. यहाँ जितने बड़े बड़े लेख इश्वर के न होने के लिख रहे हैं, मुसीबत में उतना ही याद भी यही लोग करते होंगे.
> 
>  बस हीरो बन जाना है सभी को . कुछ अलग विचार वाले बनकर/
> ताकि कोई कहे- वाह इस इंसान के विचार तो सबसे अलग हैं, बहुत ज्ञानी मालूम होता है.


हम्म्म्म ..
तो ये बात है |
अच्छा ये बताइये ...यहाँ पर हीरो बनकर और ज्ञानी दिखकर क्या मिलने वाला है ??
पैसा तो नहीं मिलेगा ये तो पता है |
लड़की पाने की इच्छा रहेगी तो कोई कम से कम इस सूत्र में तो नहीं आएगा |
नाम कमाने वाली बात भी नहीं हो सकती क्यूंकि अधिकतर लोग अपने असली नाम से id नहीं रखते (कम से कम यहाँ तो नहीं)|
तो कौन सा कारण हो सकता है ???

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

दिल को तस्सली तो मिल ही सकती है बोलने वाले को . यही कारण हो सकता है. जब इतने सरे कारण नहीं तो फिर तो ये कारण भी नहीं है की कोई चर्चा करने यही(?) आता होगा? 


> हम्म्म्म ..
> तो ये बात है |
> अच्छा ये बताइये ...यहाँ पर हीरो बनकर और ज्ञानी दिखकर क्या मिलने वाला है ??
> पैसा तो नहीं मिलेगा ये तो पता है |
> लड़की पाने की इच्छा रहेगी तो कोई कम से कम इस सूत्र में तो नहीं आएगा |
> नाम कमाने वाली बात भी नहीं हो सकती क्यूंकि अधिकतर लोग अपने असली नाम से id नहीं रखते (कम से कम यहाँ तो नहीं)|
> तो कौन सा कारण हो सकता है ???

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

अब इन सब को पढके इसमें बहस या नाराज़ वाली कोई बात नहीं रणवीर जी. ये पहले ही बता देती हूँ..आप अपने मन से भगवान् पर विचार दे सकते हैं तो मैंने तो सिर्फ विचार देने वालों पर ही विचार दिए hain

----------


## Ranveer

> दिल को तस्सली तो मिल ही सकती है बोलने वाले को . यही कारण हो सकता है. जब इतने सरे कारण नहीं तो फिर तो ये कारण भी नहीं है की कोई चर्चा करने यही(?) आता होगा?


 तो दिल को तसल्ली देना क्या बुरा काम है ?
अब यहाँ अच्छे खासे हिंदी भाषी सदस्य है जिनसे अपनी मातृभाषा में बात करके किसी को भी अच्छा लग सकता है |
आप कोई ऐसी  जगह बताए जहां हम सब जा सकें ???



> अब इन सब को पढके इसमें बहस या नाराज़ वाली कोई बात नहीं रणवीर जी. ये पहले ही बता देती हूँ..आप अपने मन से भगवान् पर विचार दे सकते हैं तो मैंने तो सिर्फ विचार देने वालों पर ही विचार दिए hain


 नहीं ,नाराज क्या होना ;)
आखिर यह विचार रखने का मंच है तो आप खुलकर विचार रखें |
पर सूत्र के विषय पर ही विचार रखें न ...हमें भी अच्छा लगेगा |

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> तो दिल को तसल्ली देना क्या बुरा काम है ?
> अब यहाँ अच्छे खासे हिंदी भाषी सदस्य है जिनसे अपनी मातृभाषा में बात करके किसी को भी अच्छा लग सकता है |
> आप कोई ऐसी  जगह बताए जहां हम सब जा सकें ???
> *अब जगह तो खुद ढूंढे आप रणवीर जी..* 
>  नहीं ,नाराज क्या होना ;)
> आखिर यह विचार रखने का मंच है तो आप खुलकर विचार रखें |
> पर सूत्र के विषय पर ही विचार रखें न ...हमें भी अच्छा लगेगा |
> 
> *सूत्र पर ही दिए थे रणवीर जी. पता नहीं आपको क्यूँ चुभे.*



               .                                 .

----------


## Ranveer

*अब जगह तो खुद ढूंढे आप रणवीर जी..* 

मुझे तो यहाँ पर अपने विचार रखने में कुछ बुराई नहीं दिखती तो मै क्यूँ जाऊं कहीं जगह ढूढने ???
हमारी दिल की तसल्ली के लिए ये भी अच्छी जगह है |

*सूत्र पर ही दिए थे रणवीर जी. पता नहीं आपको क्यूँ चुभे.*

शुक्रिया .....वैसे बता दूँ की मेरे सूत्र में विवाद करेंगी  तो मुझे ही बुरा लगेगा ..किसी दूसरे को तो नहीं:)

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

आपने खुद पुछा की कोई दूसरी जगह हो तो बताओ मैंने कहा जी आपको खुद ही करना पड़ेगा .. अब आपने अपने विचार ही अलग दे दिए.

और दूसरी बात सूत्र आपने बनाया तो आपका नहीं हो जाता सर,. और कोई विवाद भी नहीं है. हैरत है की भगवान् के बारे में कुछ भी बोलो, इंसान के बारे में बोलने से विवाद हो जाता है?


> *अब जगह तो खुद ढूंढे आप रणवीर जी..* 
> 
> मुझे तो यहाँ पर अपने विचार रखने में कुछ बुराई नहीं दिखती तो मै क्यूँ जाऊं कहीं जगह ढूढने ???
> हमारी दिल की तसल्ली के लिए ये भी अच्छी जगह है |
> 
> *सूत्र पर ही दिए थे रणवीर जी. पता नहीं आपको क्यूँ चुभे.*
> 
> शुक्रिया .....वैसे बता दूँ की मेरे सूत्र में विवाद करेंगी  तो मुझे ही बुरा लगेगा ..किसी दूसरे को तो नहीं:)

----------


## Ranveer

> आपने खुद पुछा की कोई दूसरी जगह हो तो बताओ मैंने कहा जी आपको खुद ही करना पड़ेगा .. अब आपने अपने विचार ही अलग दे दिए.


आपको क्या आपति है यहाँ पर किसी के विचार रखने से ???
अगर नहीं तो आपने ऐसा क्यूँ कहा की यहाँ पर विचार करने कोई क्यूँ आता |
कौन कहाँ आता जाता है इसकी जिम्मेदारी ले रखी है आपने ??




> और दूसरी बात सूत्र आपने बनाया तो आपका नहीं हो जाता सर,. और कोई विवाद भी नहीं है. हैरत है की भगवान् के बारे में कुछ भी बोलो, इंसान के बारे में बोलने से विवाद हो जाता है?


विवाद करना और विचार रखने में अंतर है 
आपने कहा की यहाँ पर विचार रखने वाला खुद को हीरो समझता है |
क्या ये भाषा विवाद करने वाली नहीं है ?

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

नहीं है जी विवाद करने वाली./ और अब आप बात का बतंगड़ बना रहे हैं. आपको पहले ही बोला था की बहस या नाराज़ होने की जरुरत नहीं है. आप कभी कुछ बोल रहे हैं, कभी कुछ. मैंने कब कहा विचार न दो. और मेरे कहने से क्या विचार देना कोई बंद कर देगा,. आप कुछ और ही टोपिक छेड़ रहे हैं. रणवीर जी कृपया ऐसा न करें 


> आपको क्या आपति है यहाँ पर किसी के विचार रखने से ???
> अगर नहीं तो आपने ऐसा क्यूँ कहा की यहाँ पर विचार करने कोई क्यूँ आता |
> कौन कहाँ आता जाता है इसकी जिम्मेदारी ले रखी है आपने ??
> 
> 
> विवाद करना और विचार रखने में अंतर है 
> आपने कहा की यहाँ पर विचार रखने वाला खुद को हीरो समझता है |
> क्या ये भाषा विवाद करने वाली नहीं है ?

----------


## aawara

*ये सब लिखने वालों के बारे में एक बात गारंटी से बता सकती हूँ. यहाँ जितने बड़े बड़े लेख इश्वर के न होने के लिख रहे हैं, मुसीबत में उतना ही याद भी यही लोग करते होंगे.*


*देवी जी ,अभी तक का सबसे दमदार तर्क दिया आपने पर इसे मेरा दुर्भाग्य समझ लीजिये की अभी तक ऐसे मुसीबत का सामना नहीं कर पाया हूँ , जो मेरा विश्वास  अपने ऊपर से हटा दे और मजबूर कर दे की किसी काल्पनिक वस्तु की ओर आशा भरी टकटकी लगाये रहूँ. न ही इश्वर मेरे ऊपर इतना कृपालु हुआ है की किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति से मुलाकात करा दे जो साबित कर दे की इश्वर है .अगर  आगे ऐसा होगा तो देखा जायेगा ?*

*बस हीरो बन जाना है सभी को . कुछ अलग विचार वाले बनकर/
ताकि कोई कहे- वाह इस इंसान के विचार तो सबसे अलग हैं, बहुत ज्ञानी मालूम होता है.*


*आपने तो तब भी नरमी बरती है ,नहीं तो ऐसी ऐसी बातें भी सुन चूका हूँ ऐसे विषय पर इस तरह से बोलने पर की बताई भी नहीं जा सकती . समस्या ये है की कोई  हल बताने को तैयार नहीं , पर नयी उपाधि से हर कोई नवाज़ देता है.
और एक चीज मैं बता दूँ आपको ,अपने अनुभवों के आधार पर  की इश्वर के विषय में तर्क करने पर लोग ज्ञानी नहीं समझते , बल्कि भटका हुआ आदमी मान लेते हैं(पढ़ा-लिखा बेब्कुफ़ ) .फिर भी रिस्क लेना पड़ता है , इस उमीदमें की किसी दिन कोई नयी बात पता चल जाये .धन्यवाद*

----------


## Ranveer

> नहीं है जी विवाद करने वाली./ और अब आप बात का बतंगड़ बना रहे हैं. आपको पहले ही बोला था की बहस या नाराज़ होने की जरुरत नहीं है. आप कभी कुछ बोल रहे हैं, कभी कुछ. मैंने कब कहा विचार न दो. और मेरे कहने से क्या विचार देना कोई बंद कर देगा,. आप कुछ और ही टोपिक छेड़ रहे हैं. रणवीर जी कृपया ऐसा न करें


पिछले पन्ने को पलट कर देखिये आपने क्या लिखा है ?
क्या आप नाबालिक बच्ची हैं जो विचार रखने और विवाद करने को नहीं समझती ??

----------


## Ranveer

> देवी जी ,अभी तक का सबसे दमदार तर्क दिया आपने ...........


ओह्ह.... अच्छा तो ये आप हैं जनाब !
अभी  आपको पहचान पाया हूँ की आप वही गिरगिट है रंग बदलने वाले |
अफ़सोस मुझसे पहचानने में भूल हुई 
अगर ये सूत्र बेकार होता तो कब का बंद कर दिया गया होता |

----------


## Akash78

*नमस्ते पंजाबन  !  क्यों लड़ती हो..?  मुझसे दोस्ती कर लो ..........!!!*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पिछले पन्ने को पलट कर देखिये आपने क्या लिखा है ?
> क्या आप नाबालिक बच्ची हैं जो विचार रखने और विवाद करने को नहीं समझती ??


आदरणीय मित्र मेरी भी बातो का जवाब दे दो आपके तर्क की सुबह से राह देख रहा हूँ

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र , क्या बादल के रूप में आप स्वर्ग या नरक की ओर इशारा कर रहे हैं ?*


मेरा इशारा पुनर्जन्म और आत्मा-परमात्मा के सिद्धांत की ओर है .

----------


## amar2007

> *स्वामी विवेकानंद  से जब ऐसा प्रश्न किया गया था तो उन्होंने कहा था की*  *- मैं ने तो आँख खुलने के बाद ईश्वर के सिवा किसी को नहीं देखा।* *फिर प्रश्न किया गया की -- पर यह जो जल रहे हैं, जलाए जा रहे हैं,। कौन हैं वे?* *स्वामी जी कहते हैं- सब ईश्वर है।  जो जलाया जा रहा है वह भी और जो जला रहा है वह भी।*


हा हा हा और आँख खुलने से पहले ?
स्वामी जी ने तो गलत - सही , दुःख - सुख की गुन्जाईस ही खत्म कर दी और साथ ही साथ संघर्ष का महत्व भी . सब कुछ इस्वर है तो हम व्यर्थ में रो रहे हैं !!!

----------


## aawara

Ranveer;380275ओह्ह.... अच्छा तो ये आप हैं जनाब !




जी मित्र मै हूँ शाश्वत भारद्वाज

अभी  आपको पहचान पाया हूँ
मित्र, मेरे मना करने के बाद भी सब जानते है कि ये मै हूँ और मै भी जानता हूँ कि सब मुझे जानते है 

   आप वही गिरगिट है रंग बदलने वाले |
अफ़सोस मुझसे पहचानने में भूल हुई

जी मित्र पिछली बार सूत्र बँद कर दिया गया था और बैन भी हो गया था मै तो इस बात का जबाब नही दे पाया था .जब आप इतना जानते है मेरे बारे मे तो ये भी जानते होगे कि कोइ काम अधूरा नही छोङ पाता हूँ इसलिए ये id बनायी थी पर बाद मे मन उचट गया इन चीजो से और रचनात्मक कार्यो मे लग गया पर आज आपने फिर याद दिला दी पर अब ऐसा सोचता हूँ कि ऐसी सभ्य भाषा का उपयोग आप को ही करने दूँ मै बस चुपचाप सुनता रहूँ जब तक कि बरदाश्त के बाहर न हो धन्यवाद

----------


## amar2007

> धर्म भगवान को प्राप्त करने का मार्ग दिखा सकता है, धर्म भगवान नहीं !


गुरु जी क्या आप 'धर्म' और 'भगवान्' इन दो शब्दों को परिभाषित करेंगे ? बिना शब्दों की स्पस्ट व्याख्या के भ्रम पैदा हो सकता है इसलिए अनुरोध कर रहा हूँ !

----------


## amar2007

> काफी तार्किक और गहरा सवाल है.......
> 
> शायद इसी समस्या के कारण बुद्ध ने संसार को क्षणिक मानकर अनात्मवाद का विचार दिया था |
> भारत के अधिकाँश  दार्शनिक और धार्मिक लोगों ने आत्मा को स्थाई और सतायुक्त माना है जबकि बुद्ध ने इसे स्थाई नहीं माना |
> उनका सबसे बड़ा प्रश्न था की जब सब कुछ क्षणिक है तो एक स्थाई और नित्य आत्मा की बात कैसे  कही जा सकती है ? वो भी परिवर्तनशील ही होना चाहिए |
> वास्तव  में वो आत्मा को stream of consciousness मानते थे |
> अमर जी के उदाहरण  की मदद से  कुछ हद तक वही बात ऐसे कही जा सकती है की जिस प्रकार नदी में जल की बुँदे निरंतर परिवर्तित होती रहती है फिर भी उसमे एक्मयता बनी रहती है उसी प्रकार आत्मा प्रत्यय के निरंतर बदलते रहने पर भी एक्मयता बनाए रखती है |
> 
> मै तो यही मानता हूँ की हम जिसे  आत्मा जिसे कहतें  हैं वो विचारों का प्रवाह कहा जा सकता है और वो स्थाई न होकर क्षणिक है |


मुझसे बेहतर समझाया  आपने रणवीर जी ! धन्यवाद .

----------


## amar2007

> दोस्तो जरा स्कूली दिनो को याद कीजिए जब प्रार्थना के वक्त आँखो को बँद करना अनिवार्य था शायद इसी मे जबाब भी छिपा हुआ है, कि अगर ईश्वर को जानना चाहते हो तो पहले अपनी आँखे बँद करो शायद खुली आँखो से सँभव नही


सही ! इस्वर को जानना है तो खुद से सुरुआत करो .

----------


## amar2007

> आप दो तरह की बाते बोल रहे है जिसका एक दूसरे से उल्टा मतलब है 
> 1)ईश्वर" सिर्फ एक ख़्याल के सिवा और कुछ नहीं।
> यहा आप नकार रहे है 
> 2)मेरी नज़र मे "ईश्वर" इंसान है और शैतान भी
> यहा आप उन्हे अपने निजी विचारो से मान रहे है


इसी को तो अद्वैत कहते हैं जहाँ सभी कुछ इस्वर है !

----------


## amar2007

> ये सब लिखने वालों के बारे में एक बात गारंटी से बता सकती हूँ. यहाँ जितने बड़े बड़े लेख इश्वर के न होने के लिख रहे हैं, मुसीबत में उतना ही याद भी यही लोग करते होंगे.
> 
>  बस हीरो बन जाना है सभी को . कुछ अलग विचार वाले बनकर/
> ताकि कोई कहे- वाह इस इंसान के विचार तो सबसे अलग हैं, बहुत ज्ञानी मालूम होता है.


अच्छा पंजाबन दीदी जरा ये बताइए की 'सत श्री अकाल ' का क्या मतलब होता है ?

----------


## amar2007

> ज़रा हट के -
> मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ: भाग 2 Why I Am An Atheist ? का हिन्दी अनुवाद- 2 
> *
> मित्रों, भगतसिंह के विचार बड़े ही क्रांतिकारी तथा अलग से थे| पिछले अंक में मिलें प्रतिसादों से स्पष्ट होता है की उनके विचारो में आज भी हम लोगों को झकझोरने की ताकत है तो जरा सोचिए जब उन्होने बहरे कानों को सुनाने के लिए धमाका किया होगा तो 'कभी अंधेरा न देखने वाले' अंग्रेजों के दिल्-दिमाग हिला गए होंगे... 
> 
> गतांक से आगे .....
> 
> मुसलमानों और ईसाइयों। हिंदू-दर्शन के पास अभी और भी तर्क हो सकते हैं। मैं पूछता हूँ कि तुम्हारे पास ऊपर पूछे गए प्रश्नों का क्या उत्तर है?
> 
> ...


अति उत्तम ! निश्चित रूप से लिखने वाला एक महान क्रांतिकारी था . काश मैं भी ऐसा बन सकूं !!

----------


## amar2007

> दिल को तस्सली तो मिल ही सकती है बोलने वाले को . यही कारण हो सकता है. जब इतने सरे कारण नहीं तो फिर तो ये कारण भी नहीं है की कोई चर्चा करने यही(?) आता होगा?


केवल लिख कर तसल्ली तो बिना किसी को दिखाए भी मिल सकती है और वो हम अपने संगणक के टेक्स्ट सम्पादक पर लिख और मिटा कर भी कर सकते हैं !

----------


## amar2007

> आपने खुद पुछा की कोई दूसरी जगह हो तो बताओ मैंने कहा जी आपको खुद ही करना पड़ेगा .. अब आपने अपने विचार ही अलग दे दिए.
> 
> और दूसरी बात सूत्र आपने बनाया तो आपका नहीं हो जाता सर,. और कोई विवाद भी नहीं है. हैरत है की भगवान् के बारे में कुछ भी बोलो, इंसान के बारे में बोलने से विवाद हो जाता है?


पंजाबन दीदी आपने जानें -अनजानें कितनी सटीक बात  कही है की खुद करना होगा. उसी तरह मानव समाज को अपने कष्ट खुद दूर करने होंगे ..उसे दूर करने कोई इस्वर नहीं आएगा... इस सूत्र में मेरे आने का उद्देश्य बस इसी खुद करने वाली बात को ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगों तक फैलाना है और शायद रणवीर जी का भी !

----------


## amar2007

> *ये सब लिखने वालों के बारे में एक बात गारंटी से बता सकती हूँ. यहाँ जितने बड़े बड़े लेख इश्वर के न होने के लिख रहे हैं, मुसीबत में उतना ही याद भी यही लोग करते होंगे.*
> 
> 
> *देवी जी ,अभी तक का सबसे दमदार तर्क दिया आपने पर इसे मेरा दुर्भाग्य समझ लीजिये की अभी तक ऐसे मुसीबत का सामना नहीं कर पाया हूँ , जो मेरा विश्वास  अपने ऊपर से हटा दे और मजबूर कर दे की किसी काल्पनिक वस्तु की ओर आशा भरी टकटकी लगाये रहूँ. न ही इश्वर मेरे ऊपर इतना कृपालु हुआ है की किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति से मुलाकात करा दे जो साबित कर दे की इश्वर है .अगर  आगे ऐसा होगा तो देखा जायेगा ?*
> 
> *बस हीरो बन जाना है सभी को . कुछ अलग विचार वाले बनकर/
> ताकि कोई कहे- वाह इस इंसान के विचार तो सबसे अलग हैं, बहुत ज्ञानी मालूम होता है.*
> 
> 
> ...


मेरा भी कुछ ऐसा ही अनुभव है !

----------


## Ranveer

> जी मित्र मै हूँ शाश्वत भारद्वाज
>  मित्र, मेरे मना करने के बाद भी सब जानते है कि ये मै हूँ और मै भी जानता हूँ कि सब मुझे जानते है 
>    जी मित्र पिछली बार सूत्र बँद कर दिया गया था और बैन भी हो गया था मै तो इस बात का जबाब नही दे पाया था .जब आप इतना जानते है मेरे बारे मे तो ये भी जानते होगे कि कोइ काम अधूरा नही छोङ पाता हूँ इसलिए ये id बनायी थी पर बाद मे मन उचट गया इन चीजो से और रचनात्मक कार्यो मे लग गया पर आज आपने फिर याद दिला दी पर अब ऐसा सोचता हूँ कि ऐसी सभ्य भाषा का उपयोग आप को ही करने दूँ मै बस चुपचाप सुनता रहूँ जब तक कि बरदाश्त के बाहर न हो धन्यवाद


 चलिए मौका मिला है तो ये बता दूँ की मै कभी सीमा का उलंघन नहीं करता और शायद इसी कारण आज तक बैन नहीं हुआ |
न तो विवाद में मेरी दिलचस्पी है और न ही गुटबाजी में 
हाँ ,अपनी बात को तार्किक ढंग से रखना जनता हूँ ..तो रख देता हूँ 
मकसद अपने आपको ज्ञानी  साबित करना नहीं बल्कि ये है की कुछ कहकर मुझे संतुष्टि मिलती है |

अपने मुझे ही नहीं ,ड्राकुला जी ,संत्यें जी को भी अभद्र भाषा में कुछ कहा था 
आपकी कई प्रविष्टियाँ अभी भी बिखरी पड़ी हैं ..कुछ मेरे पास ..कुछ नियामक क्षेत्र में ...तो कुछ सूत्रों में इधर उधर 
आपकी भाषा से मै वाकिफ हूँ और मेरी भाषा से आप 
मुझे अपनी हद पता है |

अब आगे -
क्या आपको ये सूत्र बेकार लगता है ?
यदि लगता है तो अभी तक शिकायत क्यूँ नहीं की ?
अभी तक आपने वही बात की जो मै कह रहा था, फिर एकबारगी पलटी क्यूँ मार रहें हैं ?
क्या मै जान सकता हूँ की आप क्या साबित करना चाहतें हैं ?

----------


## aawara

Ranveer;380558




अब आगे -
क्या आपको ये सूत्र बेकार लगता है ?

*एक बात छुट गयी थी सूत्र के विषय में ............सूत्र बहुत बढ़िया था और अब सही दिशा में जा भी रहा था .................*
यदि लगता है तो अभी तक शिकायत क्यूँ नहीं की ?

अभी तक आपने वही बात की जो मै कह रहा था, फिर एकबारगी पलटी क्यूँ मार रहें हैं ?

*अभी भी वही कह रहा हूँ ..............क्या जन सकता हूँ की कहाँ से पलती मरी मैंने...................*
क्या मै जान सकता हूँ की आप क्या साबित करना चाहतें हैं ?


*कुछ नहीं ...........मैं हज़ार बार कह चूका हूँ की या तो पता चल जाये की हैं.............या पता चल जाये की नहीं है....................*

----------


## Ranveer

> मुझसे बेहतर समझाया  आपने रणवीर जी ! धन्यवाद .


धन्यवाद मित्र 
शायद आप जैसे लोगों की वजह से ही यहाँ खीचा चला आता हूँ |
आशा करूँगा की कई सारी चीज़ें सिखने को मिलेंगी आपसे |

----------


## aawara

*भाई मेरे , मैं कभी नहीं पलटता ,बस जब जहाँ जो उचित लगता है ..............उसी के  साथ खड़ा हो जाता हूँ तो .........लोगों को लगता है की रंग बदल रहा है .....................*

----------


## aawara

[QUOTE=Ranveer;380558]चलिए मौका मिला है तो ये बता दूँ की मै कभी सीमा का उलंघन नहीं करता और शायद इसी कारण आज तक बैन नहीं हुआ |

*ये अछि बात है ........................*
न तो विवाद में मेरी दिलचस्पी है और न ही गुटबाजी में 
*आपका तो हर जगह आना जाना है मित्र ,यहाँ पर आप नियामक  भी रह चुके हैं तो आप अच्छी तरह जानते होंगे की पहली बात तो ये की इस फोरम और कोई और फोरम के बिच की .................से मेरा कोई लेना देना नहीं ....................
दूसरी बात विवाद में मेरी भी दिलचस्पी नहीं.............हाँ ये जरुर है  की अपनी समझ के अनुसार अगर लगता है की कुछ गलत हुआ है तो अपनी हदों का ख्याल कभी कभी नहीं रख पता हूँ...............पर प्रयास   जारी है  की आपसे कुछ सिख सकूँ...................................
गुटबाजी  :-फोरम पे मेरे मित्रो की संख्या नहीं के बराबर है और न कभी मैं मित्र बनाने चौपाल पे गया* ...............



आपकी भाषा से मै वाकिफ हूँ और मेरी भाषा से आप 
*सही है..............*

मुझे अपनी हद पता है |
*पर आज आप अपने भावनाओं पे काबू नहीं रख पाए..................मैं कभी और नहीं रख पाया , पर आज रख लिया....*

----------


## Ranveer

मेरा नेट कुछ साथ नहीं दे रहा ...फिर भी अपनी बात रखने की कोशिश करता हूँ -
पहली बात -
मै मानता हूँ की इस अंतरजाल में असली पहचान में बहुत कम ही लोग आतें हैं | कोई नहीं जानता की कौन क्या है ..आप क्या है ..या मै कौन हूँ ...या मै जो कह रहां हूँ वो मै हूँ भी या नहीं |
तो मायने यही रखता है की वो क्या कहता है ?...उसके क्या विचार हैं ?
हर फोरम पर अपने विचार रखने की आज़ादी होती है और सदस्य शायद इसी मकसद से आतें हैं की कुछ मनोरंजन भी करें और अपनी बात भी कह सकें |
 मै भी कई अंग्रेजी - हिंदी फोरम का सदस्य हूँ ...
तो पहला सवाल ये है की ये व्यक्तिगत विवाद या अहम का मुद्दा क्यूँ ????
जब हम अपने असली पहचान में ही नहीं तो ये बेरुखी क्यूँ ???

दूसरी बात -
यदि मै इस सूत्र के माध्यम से ये कहता हूँ की मै इश्वर में आस्था नहीं रखता तो हो सकता है की मै आपलोगों की नजर संकीर्ण विचार वाला व्यक्ति बन जाऊं 
या फिर तथाकथित पढ़ा लिख बेवक़ूफ़ (जैसा आपने कहा )
अब दिक्कत ये है की मै अपने तर्क रख रहां हूँ तो आपको भी तो यही चाहिए की आप उस तर्क पर अपनी बात कहें न की मुझे ही दोषी ठहरा दें ?
मैंने ऐसा ही एक  सूत्र एक अंग्रेजी फोरम पर बनाया था ...मुझे इस बात का आश्चर्य है की वहाँ पर कई लोगों ने मुझसे अच्छे खासे तर्क दिए |उन बातों के लिए मै आज भी उनलोगों का शुक्रिया अदा करता हूँ |
अब यहाँ पर शुरूआत  में ही विवाद होना शुरू हो गया था जिसके कारण मैंने इस सूत्र को बंद  करने की मांग भी की थी |मुझे लगा यहाँ पर लोग नहीं समझ पा रहें हैं |
कुछ समय पश्चात इस सूत्र में अच्छी खासी प्रविष्टि हुई तो मैंने भी योगदान देना शुरू किया |
तो अब आपलोग बताएं की क्या इस तरह के सूत्र नहीं होने चाहिए ???
क्या कोई अपनी बात खुलकर न कहे ??

----------


## Ranveer

चलिए इस विवाद को यहीं विश्राम देतें हैं और उम्मीद करंगा की कुछ अच्छी बातें सामने आये |



> मित्रो ईश्वर समूचे जगत मैं व्याप्त है, पुरानी किसी भी सभ्यता की संस्कृति देख ले, सभी मैं ईश्वर की मोजूदगी का विवरण है, रूप अलग है, सभी संस्कृति सभ्यता एक ही तरह का झूठ नहीं लिख सकती ,ईश्वर के रूबरू दर्शन के काफी उदाहरण मोजूद है सारी संस्कृतियों मैं,आधुनिक युग मैं जब अमेरिकन संस्कृति विश्व पे हावी हुवी तो उसने भोतीकवाद को जन्म दिया,अध्यात्म से ध्यान हटा के   भगवान के अस्तित्व को नकारा, पर विज्ञान अभी अपना पूरा विकाश नहीं कर सका है, जेसे जेसे विज्ञान विकसित हो रहा है, वो ईश्वर को मान रहा है, आप सबने देखा ही होगा की अमेरिका के अबोमा साहब ने अपने शपथ ग्रहण के तुरंत बाद अपनी सरकार की सलामती के लिये , हिन्दू पंडितो दुवारा मंत्रोचार का कार्यक्र्म रखा था, जिसे पूरे विश्व की मीडिया ने दिखाया, नाशा के प्रवेश गेट पे ही गायत्री मंत्र लिखा है, आज विश्व के नंबर 1 वेज्ञानिक होकिंस ने खुले आम घोषणा कर दी है की पिरथ्वी की तरह जीवन अन्य ग्रहो पे भी है, तो भगवान के वास स्वर्ग की मोजूदगी को बल मिलता है, 
> श्रीलंका सरकार ने सीता महल , अशोक वाटिका, रावण के महल , रावण की हवाई पट्टी , संजीवनी बूटी वाला पर्वत , ओर भी प्रमाणिक चीजों की official घोषणा कर दी है, नासा ने भारत ओर श्रीलंका के बीच बने पुल को खोज निकाला है, जिसका जिक्र रामायण मैं है, कृष्ण की नगरी दुवारका जो की समुद्र मैं डूब चुकी थी, उसके अवषेस मिल गये है , ये कुछ वास्तविक वेज्ञानिक प्रमाण है, ईश्वर की मोजूदगी के


 


> आदरणीय मित्र मेरी भी बातो का जवाब दे दो आपके तर्क की सुबह से राह देख रहा हूँ


 प्रिय मित्र चाँद जी 
आपने अच्छी बातें बतायीं |
मानना पड़ेगा की आप सच्चे ईश्वरवादी है |
क्या आप श्रीलंका में मिलने वाले अवशेषों के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी दें सकतें हैं |या फिर कोई लिंक .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चलिए इस विवाद को यहीं विश्राम देतें हैं और उम्मीद करंगा की कुछ अच्छी बातें सामने आये |
> 
> 
>  प्रिय मित्र चाँद जी 
> आपने अच्छी बातें बतायीं |
> मानना पड़ेगा की आप सच्चे ईश्वरवादी है |
> क्या आप श्रीलंका में मिलने वाले अवशेषों के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी दें सकतें हैं |या फिर कोई लिंक .....


मित्र भारत के भी सभी मीडिया चेनल वालो ने इसे श्रीलंका से दिखाया है, कई बार ,आपके लिये लिंक खोजने की कोशिस करता हूँ

----------


## guruji

> गुरु जी क्या आप 'धर्म' और 'भगवान्' इन दो शब्दों को परिभाषित करेंगे ? बिना शब्दों की स्पस्ट व्याख्या के भ्रम पैदा हो सकता है इसलिए अनुरोध कर रहा हूँ !


भगवान की चर्चा तो इस सूत्र में हो ही रही है।
धर्म तो मैं मानता हूँ कि जीने की विधि है।

----------


## aawara

*मै मानता हूँ की इस अंतरजाल में असली पहचान में बहुत कम ही लोग आतें हैं | कोई नहीं जानता की कौन क्या है ..आप क्या है ..या मै कौन हूँ ...या मै जो कह रहां हूँ वो मै हूँ भी या नहीं |
तो मायने यही रखता है की वो क्या कहता है ?...उसके क्या विचार हैं ?
हर फोरम पर अपने विचार रखने की आज़ादी होती है और सदस्य शायद इसी मकसद से आतें हैं की कुछ मनोरंजन भी करें और अपनी बात भी कह सकें |
मै भी कई अंग्रेजी - हिंदी फोरम का सदस्य हूँ ...
तो पहला सवाल ये है की ये व्यक्तिगत विवाद या अहम का मुद्दा क्यूँ ????
जब हम अपने असली पहचान में ही नहीं तो ये बेरुखी क्यूँ ???*

*भाई कहीं कोई बेरुखी नहीं है. समझने बाली बात ये है की जब सबकुछ यहाँ काल्पनिक है तो किसी बात को ज्यादा मह्तव्य देकर दिल से न लगाया जाये ..............
*

*दूसरी बात -
यदि मै इस सूत्र के माध्यम से ये कहता हूँ की मै इश्वर में आस्था नहीं रखता तो हो सकता है की मै आपलोगों की नजर संकीर्ण विचार वाला व्यक्ति बन जाऊं
या फिर तथाकथित पढ़ा लिख बेवक़ूफ़ (जैसा आपने कहा )
अब दिक्कत ये है की मै अपने तर्क रख रहां हूँ तो आपको भी तो यही चाहिए की आप उस तर्क पर अपनी बात कहें न की मुझे ही दोषी ठहरा दें ?*

*भाई आप उस पोस्ट को दुबारा पढ़ें , मैंने उसमे अपना निजी अनुभव बताया है की इन चीजों में कैसी कैसी उपाधियाँ मैं पा चूका हूँ .और अंतत: मेरी क्या धरना बनी है. मैंने आपके बारे में कहाँ कुछ लिखा है ?*

*अब यहाँ पर शुरूआत में ही विवाद होना शुरू हो गया था जिसके कारण मैंने इस सूत्र को बंद करने की मांग भी की थी |मुझे लगा यहाँ पर लोग नहीं समझ पा रहें हैं |कुछ समय पश्चात इस सूत्र में अच्छी खासी प्रविष्टि हुई तो मैंने भी योगदान देना शुरू किया |*

*भाई विवाद तब भी नहीं था ,मैं कोई निर्णय दे के नहीं बैठ चूका हूँ , मैं इन विषयों पे ५०-५० हूँ तो मैं दोनों तरह के तर्क देता हूँ ताकि रेपली में भी दोनों तरह के तर्क आयें . उसमे जो भी थोडा नया और प्रभावशाली लगता है उस पर सोचना शुरू करता हूँ.,जब तक उसमे दोष नजर नहीं आ जाता .*

*तो अब आपलोग बताएं की क्या इस तरह के सूत्र नहीं होने चाहिए ???
क्या कोई अपनी बात खुलकर न कहे ??*
*मेरे ख्याल से जरुर होने चाहिए..................आखिर आप आजाद मुल्क के नागरिक हैं ..............................*

----------


## aawara

QUOTE=Ranveer;380686चलिए इस विवाद को यहीं विश्राम देतें हैं और उम्मीद करंगा की कुछ अच्छी बातें सामने आये |


*क्या आप बता सकते हैं की इस सूत्र में मेरी कोंन सी प्रविष्टी आपको विवाद पैदा करने बाली लगी ....................................विवा   विवाद है ही नहीं बंधू .................... ......................*

----------


## Ranveer

> [
> भाई कहीं कोई बेरुखी नहीं है. .....
> .......
> भाई विवाद तब भी नहीं था ,मैं कोई निर्णय दे के नहीं बैठ चूका हूँ , मैं इन विषयों पे ५०-५० हूँ तो मैं दोनों तरह के तर्क देता हूँ ताकि रेपली में भी दोनों तरह के तर्क आयें . उसमे जो भी थोडा नया और प्रभावशाली लगता है उस पर सोचना शुरू करता हूँ.,जब तक उसमे दोष नजर नहीं आ जाता 
> मेरे ख्याल से जरुर होने चाहिए..................आखिर आप आजाद मुल्क के नागरिक हैं .......


 


> क्या आप बता सकते हैं की इस सूत्र में मेरी कोंन सी प्रविष्टी आपको विवाद पैदा करने बाली लगी ............विवाद है ही नहीं बंधू ........


*प्रिय हेक्स जी / नोमेड जी / शाश्वत जी / तिवारी जी , 
पहले तो कहूँगा की देर से प्रतिक्रिया दे रहा हूँ  इसलिए शर्मिंदा हूँ |
दूसरी बात  ये कहूँगा की वैसे तो मैंने  रज्जी की बातों को ध्यान में रखकर कुछ बातें कहीं थी  |
आपको तो पता ही होगा  कि वो भी एक पुरानी दोस्त ही हैं |
आपने सही कहा की आपकी कोई प्रविष्टि आपतिजनक नहीं है | आपने सिर्फ अपना मत रखा है |
शायद मेरी ही कुछ खुन्नस बची रह गयी थी जो मैंने निकाल दी है |
अब बात यहीं ख़त्म करतें हैं और सूत्र में कुछ नयी अच्छी बातें लिखतें हैं ताकि  अन्य  सदस्यों  को भी कुछ अच्छा लगे |
आप पुराने फोरम से ही मेरे मित्र रहें हैं तो यही कहूँगा की विवाद और मनमुटाव नहीं रहने चाहिए |
*

----------


## Ranveer

> भगवान की चर्चा तो इस सूत्र में हो ही रही है।
> धर्म तो मैं मानता हूँ कि जीने की विधि है।


बहुत सुन्दर और बेहतरीन कथन ......
धर्म जीने की शैली है | व्यक्ति " इश्वरविहीन " तो रह सकता है पर जब तक समाज में है " धर्मविहीन "  नहीं रह सकता |
रेपो दे रहा हूँ ..खुश होकर :)

----------


## aawara

QUOTE=Ranveer;381080*प्रिय हेक्स जी / नोमेड जी / शाश्वत जी / तिवारी जी , 

आप पुराने फोरम से ही मेरे मित्र रहें हैं तो यही कहूँगा की विवाद और मनमुटाव नहीं रहने चाहिए |
*

*मित्र सारे विसेसन आपने सही दिए हैं , पर तिवारी जी का रहस्य अभी तक नहीं सुलझा है........ ,उचित समझें तो पर्दा उठा दें.......................*

----------


## Ranveer

> QUOTE=Ranveer;381080[B]
> *मित्र सारे विसेसन आपने सही दिए हैं , पर तिवारी जी का रहस्य अभी तक नहीं सुलझा है........ ,उचित समझें तो पर्दा उठा दें.......*


प्रिय मित्र 
कुछ बातें परदे के अंदर ही रहने दें |
( मजाक है ,गंभीरता से न सोंचें )

----------


## aawara

Ranveer;381125प्रिय मित्र 
कुछ बातें परदे के अंदर ही रहने दें |
( मजाक है ,गंभीरता से न सोंचें )
*कम से कम पम पे ही बता दो मेरे भाई.........................................  ...तिवारी जी ने बहुत दिनों से कौतुहल  बना के रखा है................इस्वर समझ में नहीं आता, ये ओर बात है..........................क्या तिवारी जी भी निराकार और अगम्य , अघोचार हैं..................

*

----------


## Ranveer

> *कम से कम पम पे ही बता दो मेरे भाई.....इस्वर समझ में नहीं आता, ये ओर बात है..क्या तिवारी जी भी निराकार और अगम्य , अघोचार हैं...
> *


बस मजाक मात्र  किया था दोस्त ...
इससे जयादा कुछ नहीं

----------


## Daljeet

कौन कहता है ईश्वर नज़र नहीं आता है ..
जब कुछ नज़र नहीं आता है ईश्वर ही नज़र आता है...

----------


## devvrat

> भाइ मै आपकी सारी बातो को मानता भी हूँ और जानता भी हूँ पर इन बातो का आखिरी निष्कर्ष क्या निकलता है या तो एक अनुमान या फिर कर्णप्रिय कोई काल्पनिक कथा


*यह अनुमान और कर्णप्रिय काल्पनिक कथा नही है 'आत्मा' एक सत्य है जिसका साथ छोड़ना 'मोत' कहलाता है| इसी 'मोत' को शास्त्रीय-भाषा संस्कृत में "मृत्यु" कहते है जिसके नाम-मात्र से बड़े-बड़े धुरंधर काँप उठते है| जब ये 'मोत' सामने होती है तो इंसान को सबसे पहले 'भगवान' (परमात्मा) ही याद आता है| 
:mad:
कभी आप 'मोत' से खेल कर देखना, आप, अपने-आप अपनी आत्मा और उस परमात्मा को महसूस करने लगोगे|*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

प्लीज़ आप इतनी भी व्यक्तिगत टिपण्णी न करें रणवीर जी,या फिर सुना भी करें. आपके द्वारा लिखी गयी बातों  को सही नहीं बताया तो वो नाबालिग या बचपना हो गया नहीं तो बुध्हिजीवी.ये तो गलत बात है जी आपकी.और आप इतना गुस्सा कब से करने लगे,. आप तो बड़े शांत स्वभाव वाले थे.जब नियामक थे. कृपया भावनाओ पर काबू रखें सर.
वैसे भी मैंने वो विचार आपको नहीं कहा, एक नोर्मक सी बात कही थी और सभी की समझ में भी आ गयी होगी.थैंक यु जी.
:)


> पिछले पन्ने को पलट कर देखिये आपने क्या लिखा है ?
> क्या आप नाबालिक बच्ची हैं जो विचार रखने और विवाद करने को नहीं समझती ??

----------


## fullmoon

*रणवीर जी,

आज ही ये सूत्र देखा और इसे अभी पूरा पढ़ा है.

विज्ञान का छात्र  रहा हूँ,इसलिए मैं शुरू से हर घटना को विज्ञानं से ही जोड़कर देखता हूँ.

हर चीज़ तो समझ में आ जाती है,बस यही समझ नहीं आता की "आत्मा" क्या है?

ये कैसा  निराकार तत्व है जो की गर्भ में प्रवेश करके एक गर्भस्थ शिशु में जान डाल देती  है.

और यही जब शरीर छोडती  है तो वो ही शरीर निस्तेज होकर सड़ने लगता है?

क्या है आत्मा ?

कहाँ से आती है और फिर शरीर छोड़ कर कहाँ चली जाती  है?

पिछले कुछ प्रष्टों में इसकी चर्चा तो हुयी मगर जरा सरल भाषा में इसकी अपनी दृष्टी से व्याख्या करें.
*

----------


## Akash78

*(क्रमशः.................)*

 ज़रा हट के -

मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ: भाग 3 

Why I Am An Atheist ? का हिन्दी अनुवाद

*क्या तुम मुझसे पूछते हो कि मैं इस विश्व की उत्पत्ति और मानव की उत्पत्ति की व्याख्या कैसे करता हूँ? ठीक है, मैं तुम्हें बतलाता हूँ। चार्ल्स डारविन ने इस विषय पर कुछ प्रकाश डालने की कोशिश की है। उसको पढ़ो। 

सोहन स्वामी की ‘सहज ज्ञान’ पढ़ो। तुम्हें इस सवाल का कुछ सीमा तक उत्तर मिल जाएगा। यह (विश्व-सृष्टि) एक प्राकृतिक घटना है। विभिन्न पदार्थों के, निहारिका के आकार में, आकस्मिक मिश्रण से पृथ्वी बनी। 

कब? इतिहास देखो। इसी प्रकार की घटना का जंतु पैदा हुए और एक लंबे दौर के बाद मानव। डारविन की ‘जीव की उत्पत्ति’ पढ़ो। और तदुपरांत सारा विकास मनुष्य द्वारा प्रकृति से लगातार संघर्ष और उस पर विजय पाने की चेष्टा से हुआ। यह इस घटना की संभवतः सबसे संक्षिप्त व्याख्या है।

तुम्हारा दूसरा तर्क यह हो सकता है कि क्यों एक बच्चा अंधा या लँगड़ा पैदा होता है, यदि यह उसके पूर्वजन्म में किए कार्यों का फल नहीं है तो? जीवविज्ञान-वेत्ताओं ने इस समस्या का वैज्ञानिक समाधान निकाला है। 

उनके अनुसार इसका सारा दायित्व माता-पिता के कंधों पर है जो अपने उन कार्यों के प्रति लापरवाह अथवा अनभिज्ञ रहते हैं जो बच्चे के जन्म के पूर्व ही उसे विकलांग बना देते हैं। स्वभावतः तुम एक और प्रश्न पूछ सकते हो-यद्यपि यह निरा बचकाना है। वह सवाल यह कि यदि ईश्वर कहीं नहीं है तो लोग उसमें विश्वास क्यों करने लगे? 

मेरा उत्तर संक्षिप्त तथा स्पष्ट होगा-जिस प्रकार लोग भूत-प्रेतों तथा दुष्ट-आत्माओं में विश्वास करने लगे, उसी प्रकार ईश्वर को मानने लगे। अंतर केवल इतना है कि ईश्वर में विश्वास विश्वव्यापी है और उसका दर्शन अत्यंत विकसित। 

विपरीत मैं इसकी उत्पत्ति का श्रेय उन शोषकों की प्रतिभा को नहीं देता जो परमात्मा के अस्तित्व का उपदेश देकर लोगों को अपने प्रभुत्व में रखना चाहते थे और उनसे अपनी विशिष्ट स्थिति का अधिकार एवं अनुमोदन चाहते थे। 

यद्यपि मूल बिंदु पर मेरा उनसे विरोध नहीं है कि सभी धर्म, सम्प्रदाय, पंथ और ऐसी अन्य संस्थाएँ अन्त में निर्दयी और शोषक संस्थाओं, व्यक्तियों तथा वर्गों की समर्थक हो जाती हैं। 

राजा के विरुद्ध विद्रोह हर धर्म में सदैव ही पाप रहा है। 

ईश्वर की उत्पत्ति के बारे में मेरा अपना विचार यह है कि मनुष्य ने अपनी सीमाओं, दुर्बलताओं व कमियों को समझने के बाद, परीक्षा की घड़ियों का बहादुरी से सामना करने स्वयं को उत्साहित करने, सभी खतरों को मर्दानगी के साथ झेलने तथा संपन्नता एवं ऐश्वर्य में उसके विस्फोट को बाँधने के लिए-ईश्वर के काल्पनिक अस्तित्व की रचना की। 

अपने व्यक्तिगत नियमों और अविभावकीय उदारता से पूर्ण ईश्वर की बढ़ा-चढ़ाकर कल्पना एवं चित्रण किया गया। जब उसकी उग्रता तथा व्यक्तिगत नियमों की चर्चा होती है तो उसका उपयोग एक डरानेवाले के रूप में किया जाता है, ताकि मनुष्य समाज के लिए एक खतरा न बन जाए। 

जब उसके अविभावकीय गुणों की व्याख्या होती है तो उसका उपयोग एक पिता, माता, भाई, बहन, दोस्त तथा सहायक की तरह किया जाता है। इस प्रकार जब मनुष्य अपने सभी दोस्तों के विश्वासघात और उनके द्वारा त्याग देने से अत्यंत दुखी हो तो उसे इस विचार से सांत्वना मिल सकती है कि एक सच्चा दोस्त उसकी सहायता करने को है, उसे सहारा देगा, जो कि सर्वशक्तिमान है और कुछ भी कर सकता है। 

वास्तव में आदिम काल में यह समाज के लिए उपयोगी था। विपदा में पड़े मनुष्य के लिए ईश्वर की कल्पना सहायक होती है। समाज को इस ईश्वरीय विश्वास के विरूद्ध उसी तरह लड़ना होगा जैसे कि मूर्ति-पूजा तथा धर्म-संबंधी क्षुद्र विचारों के विरूद्ध लड़ना पड़ा था। 

इसी प्रकार मनुष्य जब अपने पैरों पर खड़ा होने का प्रयास करने लगे और यथार्थवादी बन जाए तो उसे ईश्वरीय श्रद्धा को एक ओर फेंक देना चाहिए और उन सभी कष्टों, परेशानियों का पौरुष के साथ सामना करना चाहिए जिसमें परिस्थितियाँ उसे पलट सकती हैं। 

मेरी स्थिति आज यही है। यह मेरा अहंकार नहीं है। 

मेरे दोस्तों, यह मेरे सोचने का ही तरीका है जिसने मुझे नास्तिक बनाया है। मैं नहीं जानता कि ईश्वर में विश्वास और रोज़-बरोज़ की प्रार्थना-जिसे मैं मनुष्य का सबसे अधिक स्वार्थी और गिरा हुआ काम मानता हूँ-मेरे लिए सहायक सिद्घ होगी या मेरी स्थिति को और चौपट कर देगी। 

मैंने उन नास्तिकों के बारे में पढ़ा है, जिन्होंने सभी विपदाओं का बहादुरी से सामना किया, अतः मैं भी एक मर्द की तरह फाँसी के फंदे की अंतिम घड़ी तक सिर ऊँचा किए खड़ा रहना चाहता हूँ।

देखना है कि मैं इस पर कितना खरा उतर पाता हूँ। मेरे एक दोस्त ने मुझे प्रार्थना करने को कहा। जब मैंने उसे अपने नास्तिक होने की बात बतलाई तो उसने कहा, ‘देख लेना, अपने अंतिम दिनों में तुम ईश्वर को मानने लगोगे।’ मैंने कहा, ‘नहीं प्रिय महोदय, ऐसा नहीं होगा। ऐसा करना मेरे लिए अपमानजनक तथा पराजय की बात होगी। 

स्वार्थ के लिए मैं प्रार्थना नहीं करूँगा।’ पाठकों और दोस्तो, क्या यह अहंकार है? अगर है, तो मैं इसे स्वीकार करता हूँ। 

इसके कुछ ही दिनों बाद 23 मार्च 1923 में भगतसिंह, राजगुरू व सुखदेव को नियत दिन से पहले ही सारे कानून कायदे ताक पर रख फाँसी चढ़ा दिया गया। जनता के समर्थन और इस कृत्य पर उपजे क्रोध से बचने के लिए उनके शवों के टुकड़े-टुकड़े कर रावी नदी के किनारे जलाने की कोशिश करते अंग्रेज सिपाहियों ने जब भीड़ को आते देखा तो सब छोड़ भाग खड़े हुए।* 
_मात्र 23 वर्ष की अल्पायु में भगतसिंह तो अपना काम कर गए पर अब भी कुछ उनके अधूरे सपने है जो शायद इन लेखो के माध्यम से याद आते रहेंगे।_

 :Tiranga:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आधुनिक लोगो की भाषा मैं आत्मा की ये वाख्या सर्वोत्त्म है,  आत्मा  एक 'सॉफ्टवेयर' की तरह है, हम इसके प्रदर्शन को देख तो कर सकते हैं या अनुभव तो कर सकते हैं ,फायदे ले सकते है लेकिन शरीर (अर्थात हार्डवेयर) की तरह छू कर महसूस नहीं सकते। विज्ञान को इन बातों को समझने मैं काफी वक़्त लगेगा क्योंकि विज्ञान अभी मानव मस्तिस्क के बारे मैं ही अल्प शेश्व दोर मैं है तो वो आत्मा के बारे मैं क्या बता पायेगा ॥ 
आत्मा की वायख्या लगभग सारे धर्म मैं एक ही प्रकार से की गयी है, सभी धर्म पुराने आधायत्मिक वेचारिक ,वेध , हकीम ,समाज सुधारक संतो ने आत्मा के स्वरूप को माना है, पहले देखे की हिन्दू धर्म आत्मा के बारे मैं क्या कहता है॥ 


 हमारे देश के सभी प्राचीन ग्रंथों में आत्मा की तुलना अंगूठे से ही की गई है। इसका आकार आठ इंच बताया गया है। कहा जाता है कि आत्मा हमारे हृदय में वास करती है। भारतीय जनमानस में आत्मा को लेकर यही धारणा है। 

एक सामान्य मुहावरा हैरूल ऑफ थंब  । इसका उपयोग कानून या नियम के अर्थों में किया जाता है। लेकिन क्या आप जानते हैं कि इस मुहावरे में थंब या अंगूठे से आशय क्या है? यहां अंगूठा आत्मा या सचाई का प्रतिनिधि है।
ज्यादातर ग्रंथों ने आत्मा को आणविक (सूक्ष्म) और ईश्वर को हर जगह विद्यमान बताया है। आत्मा की तुलना प्राय: अंगूठे या बाल के एक हिस्से जैसी छोटी चीजों से की गई है। इसकी व्याख्या अंगूठे के आकार की उस ज्योति के रूप में की गई है जो हमारे शरीर में पुतलियों के बीच वास करती है। कुछ लोग इसका वास हृदय में भी मानते हैं, लेकिन वास्तव में इसका वास कहां है, इस बारे में कुछ भी निश्चित नहीं है। हर किसी ने इसकी अपने तरीके से व्याख्या की है। प्राय: सभी का विचार यही है कि इसका कोई निश्चित स्वरूप नहीं है। यह तो सिर्फ एक विचार है जिसे मानसिक तौर पर हम महसूस करते हैं। 
विभिन्न ग्रंथों में आत्मा की परिकल्पना अलग-अलग रूप में प्रस्तुत की गई है। उपनिषदों में कहा गया है कि आत्मा एक अंगूठे के बराबर है और सूर्य की तरह देदीप्यमान। अगर हम इसे समझना चाहते हैं तो यह सुई की नोक भर है। जीवन सौ भागों में बंटे केश के एक टुकड़े के सौवें हिस्से के बराबर है, फिर भी यह अनंत है। 
वेदांत सूत्रों के अनुसार भगवान व्यक्ति के हृदय में वास करते हैं, इसीलिए ध्यान के दौरान अंगूठे को देखने की बात कही गई है, क्योंकि हृदय का आकार अंगूठे के बराबर बताया गया है, जबकि भगवान का सूक्ष्म रूप सर्वत्र विद्यमान है। अथर्ववेद में आत्मा को भगवान का अंश बताया गया है। जैन दार्शनिकों ने इसे भिन्न-भिन्न आकार का बताया है। उनके अनुसार बच्चों में आत्मा का आकर छोटा तो व्यस्कों और बूढ़ों में बड़ा और हाथी में काफी बड़ा होता है। नेमीचंद्र ने 'द्रव्य संग्रह' में आत्मा की व्याख्या ज्ञान और दर्शन के रूप में की है और इसका आकार संपूर्ण शरीर के बराबर बताया है। 
गरुड़ पुराण में भी बताया गया है कि आत्मा का आकार अंगूठे से बड़ा नहीं होता। भगवद्गीता में भी कहा गया है कि हर व्यक्ति में आत्मा का वास है। ज्ञान, स्मृति और कृतज्ञता की उत्पत्ति भी आत्मा से ही बताई गई है। आत्मा को माध्यम बना उपरोक्त ग्रंथ में कहा गया है,' मैं हर वेद में हूं। वस्तुत: मैंने ही हर वेद की रचना की है और मुझे ही हर वेद का ज्ञान है।' वेदांत सूत्रों में भी आत्मा को अंगूठे के आकार के व्यक्ति के बराबर माना गया है और इसका निवास स्थान हृदय बताया गया है। यह प्रकाशयुक्त है और इसका स्वरूप अनश्वर है। 
स्वामी मुक्तानंद अपनी पुस्तक 'प्ले ऑफ कंससनेस' में कहते हैं, 'संपूर्ण शरीर एक कमल की भांति है और इसकी चार पंखुडियां हैं। सब का आकार, प्रकार और रंग अलग है। सकल शरीर पहली पंखुड़ी है। इसका रंग लाल है। दूसरी पंखुड़ी सूक्ष्म शरीर है, जिसके द्वारा हमें नींद और स्वप्न की अनुभूति होती है। इसका आकार अंगूठे के बराबर होता है और इसका रंग उजला होता है। तीसरी उंगली के ऊपरी हिस्से के आकार वाला शरीर का कारक स्वरूप इसकी तीसरी पंखुड़ी है। इसका रंग काला होता है। चौथी पंखुड़ी शरीर का अतिकारक रूप है। तिल के समान सूक्ष्म इस रूप का रंग नीला होता है। यही साधना की आधारशिला है और यही अंतर्दृष्टि है। 

कुछ वेद ज्ञाताओं के अनुसार व्यक्ति के शरीर में आत्मा गर्भ में ही गर्भधारण के चार से आठ सप्ताह के भीतर प्रविष्ट हो जाती है। उस वक्त भ्रूण का आकार अंगूठे के जितना होता है। 


साभार अंतर्जाल

----------


## mr.manohar

_आत्मा कहाँ जाती है ?_ 

धीमी धीमी साँसे 
चल रही हैं 
मैंने कहा..
अब मुझे 
उस शय्या पर लिटा दो..
जहाँ मैं चिरकाल की 
नींद सो सकूँ 
मुझे जाना है 
अब विदा होना है .


लेकिन ये मन 
इन अंतिम घड़ियों में भी 
उहा-पोह में भटक रहा है 
मुझे सवालों के कटघरे में 
खड़ा किये हुए है 
मेरे पास जवाब नहीं है 
इसके सवालों का .


क्या तुम बता सकते हो 
ये आत्मा कहाँ जाती है ?
क्या ये संसार से,
रिश्तों से 
बिछुड़ने के बाद 
उन रिश्तों को याद नहीं करती ..
जो रिश्ते इसकी याद में ..
इसके बिछोह में 
खाली हो जाते हैं 
अथाह विरक्तता से 
भर जाते हैं ?


जीवन के हर मोड पर 
इन रिश्तों को 
इस आत्मा के ना होने की ..
इस आत्मा से जुड़े 
इस शरीर की 
कमी महसूस नहीं होती होगी ?


क्या आत्मा को 
एहसास नहीं होता ..
इच्छा नहीं होती 
कि वापिस लौट आये 
इन्ही अपनों के बीच ?


लेकिन मैं क्या कर sakta   हूँ 
निरुत्तर हूँ 
प्रश्नवाचक हूँ 
प्रश्न-भरी निगाहें लिए 
मुझे तो अब जाना ही है 
इस मृत्युलोक की 
जीवनावधि पूरी कर..
वहाँ की यात्रा के लिए 
गमन करना है .


इस मोह-माया से 
बंधन मुक्त हो 
खुले आकाश में 
विचरण करना है 
इस नश्वर शरीर से 
इस आत्मा को 
अब मुक्ति पाना है .

----------


## mr.manohar

_कोई अपने गिरेबान में झाँक के बताये.._ 

_सब की जुबा पर एक ही राग है_
_देश का कैसा बिगड़ा हाल है ?_
_कोई गरीबी को रोता है_
_तो किसी ने नेता को कोसा है_
_कोई चीखता कानून पे_
_तो कोई गुंडागर्दी पे भड़कता है ._

_कोई मुझे एक बात बताये ..._
_अपने गिरेबान में झाँक के आये ..._

_कितनों ने अँधेरे झोपड़ों में_
_दीपक जलाए ?_
_कितनों ने सड़क पे घूमते_
_फटेहाल बच्चों को_
_पाठशाला के रस्ते बताये ?_
_कितनों ने एक वक्त की_
_थाली किसी भूखे को खिलाई ?_

_ऊँगली उठाते हैं देश के विकास पर ?_
_बराबरी करते हैं अमरीका से ?_
_बात करते हैं बच्चों के संस्कारों की ?_

_उँगलियों पे जरा वो गिन के बता दें_
_देश के विकास में कितने काम कर दिखाए ?_
_अमेरिकन जैसा ईमानदारी से_
_कितने टैक्स भर पाए ?_
_अपने बच्चों को कितना_
_देशभक्ति का पाठ पढा पाए ?_

_विकास की बात आती है_
_जब अपने देश की तो_
_लायक होते ही अपने बच्चों को_
_कमाने के लिए_
_विदेशों की तरक्की का_
_पहिया बना देते हैं ._
_खुद का बुढापा चाहे दुख में बीते_
_हरे नोटों की चमक में_
_मगर जी ललचाता है ._
_और बड़े गर्व से कहते हैं_
_हमारे बच्चे विदेश में रहते हैं._

_आज के बच्चों को पता नहीं_
_राम -सीता कौन थे ?_
_और महाभारत में पांडव कौन थे..?_

_उन्हें पता नहीं राष्ट्र पिता कौन हैं ?_
_आजादी किसको कहते हैं_
_और आजादी के दीवाने कौन हैं ?_

_हमारा राष्ट्रीय गान क्या है ?_
_कितनी बार जय हो जय हो_
_का घोष होता है_
_और कितनी नदियों के_
_नाम आते हैं ?_

_हर माता पिता फौज में_
_भेजने की बजाये_
_विदेश भेजना पसंद करते हैं ..._
_तो कैसे बात करते हैं_
_देश में कानून की ?_
_किसको फ़िक्र है_
_देश की सुरक्षा की ?_
_किसे चिंता है_
_भ्रष्ट नेता को_
_पर्दाफ़ाश करने की ?_

_बस रोना सभी रोते हैं_
_फिर भी हाथ पर हाथ धरे बैठे हैं_
_और चैन की नींद सोते हैं._
_सब की जुबा पर एक ही राग है_
_देश का कैसा बिगड़ा हाल है ._

----------


## mr.manohar

प्रेम अभिव्यक्ति 
कई इंसानों में प्रेमाग्नी जितनी प्रबळ होती है उसे दमन करने की शक्ती भी असीम होती है. कई बार प्रेमाग्नी को दबाते-दबाते इन्सान की अवस्था ऐसी हो जाती है मानो वर्षों  का रोगी हो. प्रेमियो को अपनी अभिलाषा पूरी होने की आशा हो या ना हो, परंतु वो मन ही मन अपनी प्रेमिकाओं से मिलने का आनंद उठाते रहते हैं . वे भाव संसार में अपने प्रेम पात्र से वार्तालाप करते हैं. उसे छेड़ते हैं , उससे रूठते हैं . उसे मनाते हैं और इन भावों में उन्हें तृप्ति मिलती है और मन को एक सुखद और रसमय कार्य मिल जाता है. परन्तु कोई शक्ति उन्हें इस भावोद्यान की सैर करने से रोके तो उन अभागों की दया शोचनीय हो जाती है.

----------


## Akash78

> *जरा हट के -*
> 
> *ज्यो तिल माहि तेल है , ज्यो चकमक में आग !*
> 
> *तेरा साईं तुझ में है , जाग सके तो जाग !!*
> 
> *दोस्तों........ ईश्वर.... के विषय में भी कुछ ऐसा ही है............................इसलिए .............जानो.... छानो...फिर मानो.. !!!*


 
~ हम क्या सोचते हैं, क्या जानते हैं, और किसमें विश्वास करते हैं – अंततः ये बातें मायने नहीं रखतीं. हम क्या करते हैं वही महत्वपूर्ण है. – जॉन रस्किन

----------


## Akash78

> *दोस्तों........ ईश्वर.... के विषय में भी कुछ ऐसा ही है............................इसलिए .............जानो.... छानो...फिर मानो.. !!!*
> 
> *कस्तूरी कुंडल बसे मृग ढूंढे वन माहि ,
> 
> ऐसे घट घट ब्रह्म  है दुनिया जानत नहीं !*


*~ लोग अक्सर कहते हैं कि प्रेरक विचारों से कुछ नहीं होता. हाँ भाई, वैसे तो नहाने से भी कुछ नहीं होता, तभी तो हम इसे रोज़ करने की सलाह देते हैं! – ज़िग ज़िगलर*

----------


## Ranveer

> कौन कहता है ईश्वर नज़र नहीं आता है ..
> जब कुछ नज़र नहीं आता है ईश्वर ही नज़र आता है...





> यह अनुमान और कर्णप्रिय काल्पनिक कथा नही है 'आत्मा' एक सत्य है जिसका साथ छोड़ना 'मोत' कहलाता है| इसी 'मोत' को शास्त्रीय-भाषा संस्कृत में "मृत्यु" कहते है जिसके नाम-मात्र से बड़े-बड़े धुरंधर काँप उठते है| जब ये 'मोत' सामने होती है तो इंसान को सबसे पहले 'भगवान' (परमात्मा) ही याद आता है| 
> :mad:
> कभी आप 'मोत' से खेल कर देखना, आप, अपने-आप अपनी आत्मा और उस परमात्मा को महसूस करने लगोगे|


 मौत के निकट आने पर इश्वर ,परमात्मा से भेंट होती है की नहीं ये तो मै नहीं जानता पर हो सकता है की भगत सिंह के इस विचार से कुछ स्पष्ट हो जाए !!!





> मैं नास्तिक क्यों हूँ: भाग 3 
> 
> मैंने उन नास्तिकों के बारे में पढ़ा है, जिन्होंने सभी विपदाओं का बहादुरी से सामना किया, अतः मैं भी एक मर्द की तरह फाँसी के फंदे की अंतिम घड़ी तक सिर ऊँचा किए खड़ा रहना चाहता हूँ।
> 
> देखना है कि मैं इस पर कितना खरा उतर पाता हूँ। मेरे एक दोस्त ने मुझे प्रार्थना करने को कहा। जब मैंने उसे अपने नास्तिक होने की बात बतलाई तो उसने कहा, ‘देख लेना, अपने अंतिम दिनों में तुम ईश्वर को मानने लगोगे।’ मैंने कहा, ‘नहीं प्रिय महोदय, ऐसा नहीं होगा। ऐसा करना मेरे लिए अपमानजनक तथा पराजय की बात होगी। 
> 
> स्वार्थ के लिए मैं प्रार्थना नहीं करूँगा।’ पाठकों और दोस्तो, क्या यह अहंकार है? अगर है, तो मैं इसे स्वीकार करता हूँ।

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी,
> आज ही ये सूत्र देखा और इसे अभी पूरा पढ़ा है.
> विज्ञान का छात्र  रहा हूँ,इसलिए मैं शुरू से हर घटना को विज्ञानं से ही जोड़कर देखता हूँ.
> हर चीज़ तो समझ में आ जाती है,बस यही समझ नहीं आता की "आत्मा" क्या है?
> ये कैसा  निराकार तत्व है जो की गर्भ में प्रवेश करके एक गर्भस्थ शिशु में जान डाल देती  है.
> और यही जब शरीर छोडती  है तो वो ही शरीर निस्तेज होकर सड़ने लगता है?
> क्या है आत्मा ?
> कहाँ से आती है और फिर शरीर छोड़ कर कहाँ चली जाती  है?
> पिछले कुछ प्रष्टों में इसकी चर्चा तो हुयी मगर जरा सरल भाषा में इसकी अपनी दृष्टी से व्याख्या करें.





> काफी तार्किक और गहरा सवाल है.......
> 
> शायद इसी समस्या के कारण बुद्ध ने संसार को क्षणिक मानकर अनात्मवाद का विचार दिया था |
> भारत के अधिकाँश  दार्शनिक और धार्मिक लोगों ने आत्मा को स्थाई और सतायुक्त माना है जबकि बुद्ध ने इसे स्थाई नहीं माना |
> उनका सबसे बड़ा प्रश्न था की जब सब कुछ क्षणिक है तो एक स्थाई और नित्य आत्मा की बात कैसे  कही जा सकती है ? वो भी परिवर्तनशील ही होना चाहिए |
> वास्तव  में वो आत्मा को stream of consciousness मानते थे |
> अमर जी के उदाहरण  की मदद से  कुछ हद तक वही बात ऐसे कही जा सकती है की जिस प्रकार नदी में जल की बुँदे निरंतर परिवर्तित होती रहती है फिर भी उसमे एक्मयता बनी रहती है उसी प्रकार आत्मा प्रत्यय के निरंतर बदलते रहने पर भी एक्मयता बनाए रखती है |
> 
> मै तो यही मानता हूँ की हम जिसे  आत्मा जिसे कहतें  हैं वो विचारों का प्रवाह कहा जा सकता है और वो स्थाई न होकर क्षणिक है |


प्रिय फूल्मून जी 
वास्तव में मैंने आत्मा के सम्बन्ध में कुछ विचार रखे थे पर शायद भाषा की जटिलता  के कारण स्पस्ष्ट नहीं हो पाए होंगे |आत्मा के समबन्ध में बुद्ध के विचारों से मै सहमति रखता हूँ |कुछ आसान शब्दों में लिखने की कोशिश करता हूँ -
बुद्ध का कहना था की आत्मा जैसी हम समझतें हैं वैसी कोई चीज़ है ही नहीं |न तो यह कहीं बाहर से प्रविष्ट करती है और न शरीर  से बाहर निकलती है | 
आत्मा को जब भी  हम स्थाई और नित्य मान लेतें हैं तो हमें ये भ्रम हो जाता है |वास्तव में ये हमारे विचार में मौजूद होती है |विचारों का भिन्न भिन्न अवस्थाओं में एक सामान्य रूप दिखाई देता है , इसी रूप को बुद्ध ने आत्मा कहा है |
संसार में सबकुछ क्षणिक हैं |तो हमारे विचार (idea,प्रत्यय )भी क्षणिक ही होतें है |इन्ही क्षणिक विचारों के समूह को आत्मा समझा जाता है |ये विचार नदी में जल के प्रवाह की तरह बहते रहतें हैं |

इसे और सामान्य भाषा में कहें तो जैसा हम नित्य ,शाश्वत और स्थाई आत्मा अब तक सुनते आ रहे हैं वैसा ये होता ही नहीं |जब तक शरीर है तब तक ही आत्मा है क्यूंकि आत्मा भौतिक शरीर और मानसिक तत्व दोनों का मिश्रण होता है और दोनों में से किसी एक के भी नष्ट हो जाते पर आत्मा का भी लोप हो जाता है |

----------


## Ranveer

> आधुनिक लोगो की भाषा मैं आत्मा की ये वाख्या सर्वोत्त्म है..........
> ........
> उस वक्त भ्रूण का आकार अंगूठे के जितना होता है। 
> साभार अंतर्जाल


 वो सब तो ठीक है , पर यहाँ मुख्य सवाल ये उठता है की -
१.आत्मा की तुलना अंगूठे से ही क्यूँ की गयी है ? यहाँ अंगूठा आत्मा या सचाई का प्रतिनिधि क्यूँ  है।
२.अगर आत्मा एक 'सॉफ्टवेयर' की तरह है तो ये किस प्रकार का सोफ्टवेयर है ? ये शरीर में इंस्टाल कैसे होता है ?

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के -
लोग ईश्वर की खोज के पीछे पड़े हैं। हम कहते हैं कि ईश्वर की समस्त धारणाएँ धर्म आधारित हैं, तो पहले यह खोज कीजिए कि धर्म कहाँ से आया, कैसे आया।  
एक मोटी सी बात लोगों के दिमाग में जिस दिन आ जाएगी कि ईश्वर ने मनुष्य को नहीं बनाया बल्कि मनुष्य ने ईश्वर को बनाया है, सारे अनसुलझे प्रश्न सुलझ जाऐंगे। क्योंकि पदार्थ (मस्तिष्क) इस सृष्टी में पहले आया, विचार बाद में। ईश्वर मात्र एक विचार है, उसका वस्तुगत अस्तित्व कहीं, किसी रूप में नहीं है, सिवा इन्सान के दिमाग के।   
मनुष्य को ईश्वर ने बनाया होता तो उस का रूप एक ही होता। उसे मनुष्यों ने अपनी जरूरत के मुताबिक बनाया। उस के इसी लिए बहुरूप हैं जो जरूरत के मुताबिक बदलते भी रहते हैं।

----------


## Ranveer

> जरा हट के -
> लोग ईश्वर की खोज के पीछे पड़े हैं........ [/COLOR]


सही जा रहें है भाई साहब  ....लगे रहिये :)

----------


## Teach Guru

ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र, लगे रहो मित्र |

----------


## love birds

वह मित्र मज्जा आ गया सही में लगे रहो !!!!

----------


## aawara

धर्म. . . . . . . ., *हर व्यक्ति की धर्म की परिभाषा अलग अलग होती है। इस बारे मेँ हर व्यक्ति स्वतन्त्र है, अपनी अपनी बात कहने के लिये|जहाँ तक मेरी बात है मैं भी स्वतन्त्र लोगों की श्रेणी मे आता हूँ .किसी शायर की एक पंक्ति याद आ रही है।
खुदा ने इन्सान बनाया, हमने उसे हिन्दू और मुसलमान बनाया
धर्म एक व्यापक शब्द है। धर्म की परिभाषा भी लोगों ने अपने अपने हिसाब से दी।परिभाषा के रुप मे देखा जाय तो धर्म, जीवन को सुचारु रुप से चलाने के नियमों और सिद्दान्तो का नाम है। लेकिन इस परिभाषा के एक एक शब्द पर वाद विवाद किया जा सकता है।मै दूसरे के धर्म पर कोई टीका टिप्पणी नही करना चाहता, इसलिये आइये हिन्दू/सनातन धर्म की बात करते है।हिन्दू धर्म का आधार निम्न बिन्दुओ पर आधारित है:*
*अहिंसा
 सत्य
 पूजा अनुष्ठान
 कर्म
 पुनर्जन्म (जन्म जन्मान्तर)
 मोक्ष
 स्वर्ग-नर्क
अगर देखा जाए तो सत्य अब ढूंढे नही मिलता, अहिंसा का कोई नामो निशान नही है, पूजा अनुष्ठान पन्डितों का पेशा बन गया है, कर्म का क्या पूछो, हर व्यक्ति हरामखोरी को ही अपना कर्म मानता है।
*
*स्वर्ग नर्क और मोक्ष के विचार सिर्फ़ बुढापे में ही याद आते है।तो सवाल है कि क्या हमारा धर्म अपने विचार खो चुका है? नही, एकदम नही। दरअसल परेशानी तब शुरु हुई, जब वेद पुराणों मे लिखी बातों की, विद्वानो और स्वयंभू विद्वानों ने अपने फायदे के लिये,अलग अलग तरीके से व्याख्या की।यही मूल समस्या रही।फिर हर काल /परिस्थिति में धर्म को जो रास्ता दिखाना चाहिए था, वो नही दिखा। इतने विरोधाभास हैं कि लोग आज भी नही समझ पाते, जहाँ किसी विद्वान से तर्क वितर्क करों तो आप पर नास्तिक का ठप्पा लगा दिया जाता है और अधर्मी का खिताब मुफ़्त मे मिलता है। फिर उस धर्म का विकास कैसे होगा, जो अपनी आलोचना नही सह सकता और विसंगतियों पर चर्चा ही नही करना चाहता।लेकिन धर्मका विकास करना ही कौन चाहता है? अगर वो हो गया तो इन कर्मकान्डियों की दुकानें ना बन्द हो जायेंगी।*

*लेकिन सवाल ये उठता है, इतनी क्लिष्ठ भाषा मे ये ग्रंथ क्यों लिखे गये, अरे जब ये सभी मानव जाति के लिये लिखे गये तो सीधी साधी संस्कृत मे लिखो, एक ही शब्द के दस दस मायने, ये क्या माजरा है भाई। जहाँ तक अपना दिमाग दौड़ता है उस समय सारे ऋषि मुनियों के बीच सुपर रिन की जमकार वाला खेल चल रहा होगा,भला उसका ग्रन्थ मेरे ग्रन्थ से क्लिष्ट कैसे? बस इसी चक्कर मे लिखते चले गये ये लोग।फिर बाद मे श्रम व्यवस्था के हिसाब से पंडितो को यह काम दे दिया गया,वे तो बेचारे आज भी ग्रन्थ पढकर अपने हिसाब से (जितना उनको आता है) जनता को समझाते है, लेकिन जनता है कि समझती ही नही।*

----------


## aawara

*अब विरोधाभास को ही देखिए, जीवन मे हर जगह है, धर्म मे भी क्यों ना हो।एक भगवान जी कहते है ये मत करो, वो मत करो, ऐसा मत खाओ, वैसा मत खाओ, दूसरे बोलते कुछ नही, बस खाते पीते रहते है और मस्त रहते है .अब बेचारे मनुष्य क्या करते?  उनको तो बता दिया गया था, भक्ति करो और उपवास रखो।ऐश करने के लिये हम है ना।यहीं तक बात रहती तो ठीक थी, मनुष्य स्वभाव वैसे ही चंचल होता है, इधर उधर भटकता रहता है।ऊपर धर्म मे कोई पाबन्दियां तो थी नही, इसलिये धर्म के ठेकेदारों की दुकाने खुल गयी।हरेक ने अपना अपना डिजाइनर धर्म बनाया, अपने अपने शिष्य बनालिए। इस तरह नये नये पन्थों का चलन हुआ। बात यहाँ तक होती तो भी ठीक थी, फिर शुरु हुआ, किसका धर्म श्रेष्ठ वाला एपीसोड।इसके चक्कर मे लोग एक दूसरे के धर्म की गलतियां निकालते चले गये और आपस मे बैर बढता चला गया। अरे क्या फ़र्क पड़ता है धर्म क्या है।हाँ विश्व हिन्दू परिषद वालों को फर्क पड़ता है।*


*धर्म हमे रास्ता दिखाने के लिये होता है ना कि हमारा रास्ता रोकने के लिये । यदि धर्म के नाम पर कोई भी चीज आपकी जीवनशैली मे रोड़े अटकाती है तो उसे हटा देँ, हमेशा हमेशा के लिये। एक बात और कहना चाहूँगा, धर्म कभी गलत नही होता, ना धर्मग्रन्थों मे लिखी बात गलत होती है, हमेशा उस बात को आप तक पहुँचाने वाले गलत होते है।धर्मग्रन्थों मे लिखी बात उस समय के हिसाब से एकदम सही होंगी, लेकिन यदि वर्तमान काल मे वो बाते व्यवहारिक नही है तो उन्हे छोड दिया जाना चाहिए, यूं बेड़ी की तरह धर्मग्रन्थों मे लिखी एक एक बात का अनुसरण करना सही नही है।*

----------


## aawara

बहुत ही बेहतरीन सूत्र है मित्र जारी रखेँ

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by Abhishek Pandit


मैँ भी आपकी तरह ही एक छुपा नास्तिक हूँ । किसी को पता तक नहीँ है ।

अगर हमने ईश्वर को देखा नहीँ, तो हम उस पर विश्वास कैसे कर लेँ ?

कैसे मान लेँ कि ऐसी कोई चीज़ है जो दिखती नहीँ पर मुसीबत मेँ हमेँ बचाने आ जाती है ।  

आप अपने दिल की सुनेँ, ईश्वर मेँ जबर्दस्ती आस्था बनाने की आवश्यकता नहीँ


इश्वर के अस्तित्व पर मैंने अब तक जितना पढ़ा उसमे सर्वश्रेष्ठ लेख काका कालेकर द्वारा लिखा गया लेख था 
काका कालेकर गाँधी जी के ज़माने एक प्रसिद्द समाजशास्त्री थे और महान विद्वान थे लेकिन कांग्रेसी दरवारी संस्कृति के कारण ये नाम अब भुला दिए गए है और सिर्फ नेहरू का नाम चल रहा है 
तो काका ने लिखा ईस्वर एक कल्पना में न आने वाला अस्तित्व है आप अपनी बुद्धी को दौडाए और सोचे आप का शहर कितना बड़ा है फिर सोचे आपका देश कितना बड़ा है फिर सोचे के ये संसार कितना बड़ा है 
इसी तरह संसार से सूर्य , सूर्य से ग्रहमंडल , ग्रहमंडल से अपनी निहारिका और निहारिका से ब्रह्माण्ड और ब्रह्माण्ड से इसे अनंत ब्रह्माण्ड तक सोचे अगर आप को अब तक चक्कर नहीं आया तो आप सोच पायेगे की ईस्वर आप की कल्पना में नहीं समां पा रा रहा है 
इससे प्रकार आप अपने पुरे जीवन कल के वारे में सोचे , फिर इसे बढ़ाते हुए मनुष्य जाती के इतिहास फिर प्रथ्वी के पुरे जन्म से अब तक के समय कल फिर सूर्य के जन्म कल से अब तक और फिर निहारिका के के जन्म से अब तक और फिर इस ब्रह्माण्ड के जन्म से अब तक और फिर इसी प्रकार के अनंत ब्रह्मांडो के जन्म से अब तक समय कल को सोचे तो आप को लगेगा ये कल्पना से परे की चीजे है
फिर हम ईस्वर को कल्पना में कैसे बांध सकते है
अगर आप को वो लेख मिले तो जरूर पढियेगा नहीं तो मुझे जितना याद है मै लिखूंगा*

----------


## Ranveer

> इश्वर के अस्तित्व पर मैंने अब तक जितना पढ़ा उसमे सर्वश्रेष्ठ लेख काका कालेकर द्वारा लिखा गया लेख था 
> काका कालेकर गाँधी जी के ज़माने एक प्रसिद्द समाजशास्त्री थे और महान विद्वान थे लेकिन कांग्रेसी दरवारी संस्कृति के कारण ये नाम अब भुला दिए गए है और सिर्फ नेहरू का नाम चल रहा है 
> तो काका ने लिखा ईस्वर एक कल्पना में न आने वाला अस्तित्व है आप अपनी बुद्धी को दौडाए और सोचे आप का शहर कितना बड़ा है फिर सोचे आपका देश कितना बड़ा है फिर सोचे के ये संसार कितना बड़ा है 
> इसी तरह संसार से सूर्य , सूर्य से ग्रहमंडल , ग्रहमंडल से अपनी निहारिका और निहारिका से ब्रह्माण्ड और ब्रह्माण्ड से इसे अनंत ब्रह्माण्ड तक सोचे अगर आप को अब तक चक्कर नहीं आया तो आप सोच पायेगे की ईस्वर आप की कल्पना में नहीं समां पा रा रहा है 
> इससे प्रकार आप अपने पुरे जीवन कल के वारे में सोचे , फिर इसे बढ़ाते हुए मनुष्य जाती के इतिहास फिर प्रथ्वी के पुरे जन्म से अब तक के समय कल फिर सूर्य के जन्म कल से अब तक और फिर निहारिका के के जन्म से अब तक और फिर इस ब्रह्माण्ड के जन्म से अब तक और फिर इसी प्रकार के अनंत ब्रह्मांडो के जन्म से अब तक समय कल को सोचे तो आप को लगेगा ये कल्पना से परे की चीजे है
> फिर हम ईस्वर को कल्पना में कैसे बांध सकते है
> अगर आप को वो लेख मिले तो जरूर पढियेगा नहीं तो मुझे जितना याद है मै लिखूंगा


वो सब तो ठीक है ....
पर सवाल वहीँ का वहीँ रह जाता है की कोई चीज़ जो कल्पना से भी परे  है उसके आस्तित्व को  कैसे माना जाए ?
यदि हम उड़ने वाले घोड़े की कल्पना करतें हैं तो उससे उसके सच में होने का आस्तित्व तो सिद्ध नहीं होता ..तब जबकि वैसा घोडा न कभी किसी को दिखा है और वास्तविक अनुभव से परे है |
जब एक काल्पनिक बात ही किसी के आस्तित्व को सिद्ध करने में असमर्थ  है तो कल्पना  से परे की बात को कैसे आस्तित्वान माना जाए ?

आपके अन्य लेख के इंतज़ार में ......

----------


## aawara

> बहुत अच्छी बात कही है दोस्त 
> 
> 
> *शुक्रिया जनाब ..............................*
> 
> कोई भी धर्म गलत नहीं होता ...पर क्यूँ ऐसा है की हम धर्म के ठेकेदारों पर आश्रित रहतें हैं ?
> क्या हम खुद ग्रंथों को तार्किक ढंग से नहीं समझ सकते ..हमें क्यूँ आवश्यकता है किसी अन्य की ?
> क्यूँ हम विश्व हिंदू परिषद ..RSS...मुल्ला मौलवियों ....उलेमाओं ..आदि की बातों को महत्त्व देतें हैं ?
> ज़रा इन बातों पर भी गौर फरमाएं |


*बहुत ही जरुरी सवाल उठाया है आपने ................. यही हमारी दुखती नब्ज़ है ..................... हमसभी को आत्म-मंथन करने की जरुरत है ............................*

----------


## aawara

navinc4u;387632*

इश्वर के अस्तित्व पर मैंने अब तक जितना पढ़ा उसमे सर्वश्रेष्ठ लेख काका कालेकर द्वारा लिखा गया लेख था 

तो काका ने लिखा ईस्वर एक कल्पना में न आने वाला अस्तित्व है ,तो आप सोच पायेगे की ईस्वर आप की कल्पना में नहीं समां पा रा रहा है 
*

*मित्र नविन जी , साधारण गणित की कई बातें भी कल्पना में नहीं समां पाती है और इनका तो  अस्तित्व्य भी है , तो क्या वोह इस्वर है ...................................
मसलन प्राकृतिक  संख्या की बात करें तो इसमें सम, विसम,पूर्ण  आदि कई संखाएं आ जाती हैं .
पर अगर मैं आपसे पूछूं की "प्राकृतिक संख्याओं की संख्या ज्यादा है की सम संख्याओं की संख्या ज्यादा है , कायदे से तो उतर होना चाहिए -प्राकृतिक  संख्या
पर ऐसा नहीं है क्यूंकि दोनों की संख्या अनंत है ...............अब देखिये ये बात कल्पना में नहीं समां पाती है और इसका  अस्तित्व्य भी है...................तो इस न्याय से तो संख्या ही इस्वर हुआ.......................*

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्र नविन जी , साधारण गणित की कई बातें भी कल्पना में नहीं समां पाती है और इनका तो  अस्तित्व्य भी है , तो क्या वोह इस्वर है .....
> मसलन प्राकृतिक  संख्या की बात करें तो इसमें सम, विसम,पूर्ण  आदि कई संखाएं आ जाती हैं .
> पर अगर मैं आपसे पूछूं की "प्राकृतिक संख्याओं की संख्या ज्यादा है की सम संख्याओं की संख्या ज्यादा है , कायदे से तो उतर होना चाहिए -प्राकृतिक  संख्या
> पर ऐसा नहीं है क्यूंकि दोनों की संख्या अनंत है .....अब देखिये ये बात कल्पना में नहीं समां पाती है और इसका  अस्तित्व्य भी है.........तो इस न्याय से तो संख्या ही इस्वर हुआ.......


सचमुच ये ध्यान देने वाली बात है की ये संख्याएँ अनंत भी हैं और आस्तित्व में भी |
इससे ये तो साबित हो सकता है की कल्पना की कुछ बातें आस्तित्व में हो सकतीं हैं |

----------


## BISHTNISHA

bilkul ishwar hain. ye to doctor ka bhi kehana hain. ki ishwar hain. chaie wha aapke dil main hain ya pathar main hain.

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by Ranveer


वो सब तो ठीक है ....
पर सवाल वहीँ का वहीँ रह जाता है की कोई चीज़ जो कल्पना से भी परे  है उसके आस्तित्व को  कैसे माना जाए ?
यदि हम उड़ने वाले घोड़े की कल्पना करतें हैं तो उससे उसके सच में होने का आस्तित्व तो सिद्ध नहीं होता ..तब जबकि वैसा घोडा न कभी किसी को दिखा है और वास्तविक अनुभव से परे है |
जब एक काल्पनिक बात ही किसी के आस्तित्व को सिद्ध करने में असमर्थ  है तो कल्पना  से परे की बात को कैसे आस्तित्वान माना जाए ?

आपके अन्य लेख के इंतज़ार में ......







 Originally Posted by aawara


navinc4u;387632

इश्वर के अस्तित्व पर मैंने अब तक जितना पढ़ा उसमे सर्वश्रेष्ठ लेख काका कालेकर द्वारा लिखा गया लेख था 

तो काका ने लिखा ईस्वर एक कल्पना में न आने वाला अस्तित्व है ,तो आप सोच पायेगे की ईस्वर आप की कल्पना में नहीं समां पा रा रहा है 


मित्र नविन जी , साधारण गणित की कई बातें भी कल्पना में नहीं समां पाती है और इनका तो  अस्तित्व्य भी है , तो क्या वोह इस्वर है ...................................
मसलन प्राकृतिक  संख्या की बात करें तो इसमें सम, विसम,पूर्ण  आदि कई संखाएं आ जाती हैं .
पर अगर मैं आपसे पूछूं की "प्राकृतिक संख्याओं की संख्या ज्यादा है की सम संख्याओं की संख्या ज्यादा है , कायदे से तो उतर होना चाहिए -प्राकृतिक  संख्या
पर ऐसा नहीं है क्यूंकि दोनों की संख्या अनंत है ...............अब देखिये ये बात कल्पना में नहीं समां पाती है और इसका  अस्तित्व्य भी है...................तो इस न्याय से तो संख्या ही इस्वर हुआ.......................








 Originally Posted by Ranveer


सचमुच ये ध्यान देने वाली बात है की ये संख्याएँ अनंत भी हैं और आस्तित्व में भी |
इससे ये तो साबित हो सकता है की कल्पना की कुछ बातें आस्तित्व में हो सकतीं हैं |


 रणवीर जी आप की बात का जवाव आवारा जी ने दे गिया है लेकिन मै आपकी बात का जवाव सांइस ( vighyan ) के हिसाब से देना चाहूँगा , सांइस की हर बड़ी थ्योरी की सुरुआत कल्पना से ही होती है फिर उसे आगे बढ़ाते हुए देखा जाता है की अगर ये थ्योरी सही है तो दिए गए मानको पर इस थ्योरी के हिसाव से विशेष प्रातक्रिया होनी चाहिए 
अगर गणना के हिसाव से प्रतिक्रिया होती है तो थ्योरी हो सही मन जाता है 
इसे और स्पष्ट करते हुए बताता हूँ विश्व के सबसे महान साइंसटीस्ट अइनसटीन  ने सापेछाताबाद का सिद्धांत दिया , जिस के अनुसार द्रव्य को उर्जा और उर्जा को द्रव्य में परवर्तित किया जा सकता है इस के लिए एक सूत्र भी दिया E=MC2 यंहा E का मतलव उर्जा , m का मतलब द्रव्य और c का मतलव प्रकाश की गति से था इसका मतलव था बहुत थोड़े द्रव्यमान की हानि से बहुत उर्जा का उत्पादन लेकिन सामान्य उर्जा उतपादन की क्रियाओ ( जैसे कोयले का जलना , विजली के वाल्व का प्रकाश देना आदि ) में द्रव्यमान की हानि इतनी कम होती है की इसे नाप पाना किसी के द्वारा संभव नहीं है 
लेकिन थ्योरी के हिसाब से परमाणु विखंडन में आपर उर्जा का उत्पादन होना चाहिए जो बाद में सिद्ध हुआ और उसके भी परमाणु संलयन के द्वारा उर्जा उत्पादन की बात सही सिद्ध हुयी ( हैड्रोजन बम )
अब इस्वर की कल्पना पर आते है ये संसार इतने नियमित रूप से कैसे चल रहा है आज तक कोई इस बात का जवाव नहीं दे सका ( महान नास्तिक भी ) 
*

----------


## yoge007

yes that i strue i like that

----------


## navinc4u

> *
> 
> 
> 
>  रणवीर जी आप की बात का जवाव आवारा जी ने दे गिया है लेकिन मै आपकी बात का जवाव सांइस ( vighyan ) के हिसाब से देना चाहूँगा , सांइस की हर बड़ी थ्योरी की सुरुआत कल्पना से ही होती है फिर उसे आगे बढ़ाते हुए देखा जाता है की अगर ये थ्योरी सही है तो दिए गए मानको पर इस थ्योरी के हिसाव से विशेष प्रातक्रिया होनी चाहिए 
> अगर गणना के हिसाव से प्रतिक्रिया होती है तो थ्योरी हो सही मन जाता है 
> इसे और स्पष्ट करते हुए बताता हूँ विश्व के सबसे महान साइंसटीस्ट अइनसटीन  ने सापेछाताबाद का सिद्धांत दिया , जिस के अनुसार द्रव्य को उर्जा और उर्जा को द्रव्य में परवर्तित किया जा सकता है इस के लिए एक सूत्र भी दिया E=MC2 यंहा E का मतलव उर्जा , m का मतलब द्रव्य और c का मतलव प्रकाश की गति से था इसका मतलव था बहुत थोड़े द्रव्यमान की हानि से बहुत उर्जा का उत्पादन लेकिन सामान्य उर्जा उतपादन की क्रियाओ ( जैसे कोयले का जलना , विजली के वाल्व का प्रकाश देना आदि ) में द्रव्यमान की हानि इतनी कम होती है की इसे नाप पाना किसी के द्वारा संभव नहीं है 
> लेकिन थ्योरी के हिसाब से परमाणु विखंडन में आपर उर्जा का उत्पादन होना चाहिए जो बाद में सिद्ध हुआ और उसके भी परमाणु संलयन के द्वारा उर्जा उत्पादन की बात सही सिद्ध हुयी ( हैड्रोजन बम )
> अब इस्वर की कल्पना पर आते है ये संसार इतने नियमित रूप से कैसे चल रहा है आज तक कोई इस बात का जवाव नहीं दे सका ( महान नास्तिक भी ) 
> *


* इश्वर के अस्तित्व का दूसरा सबसे बड़ा प्रमाण प्राण ( आत्मा , रूह , जान ) है जो एक जीवाणु से ले कर संसार के विशालतम प्राणी डायनासोर और अब व्हेल तक और सबसे बुध्धिमान प्राणी मनुष्य तक में है 
हम सब जानते है की जिसने जन्म लिया है वो मरेगा भी , लेकिन कब और कैसे नहीं जानते , कोई भी प्राणी बड़े से बड़े अघात को झेल  जाता है अंग भंग झेल जाता है और साधारण बुखार में मर जाता है क्यों 
मरने के बाद किसी को जिन्दा क्यों नहीं किया जा सकता , जबकी मशीन में खारव हिस्से को बदल दीजिये वो फिर चल जायेगी 
मरे हुए प्राणियों के ठीक हिस्सों को लेकर एक ठीक प्राणी की रचना क्यों नहीं की जा सकती 
ये एसे सवाल है जो प्राण के अस्तित्व को प्रमाणित करते है और उस आत्मा  को जव हम नहीं जान सके तो परमात्मा को कैसे जानेगे*

----------


## aawara

navinc4u;389701*




इसे और स्पष्ट करते हुए बताता हूँ विश्व के सबसे महान साइंसटीस्ट अइनसटीन  ने सापेछाताबाद का सिद्धांत दिया , जिस के अनुसार द्रव्य को उर्जा और उर्जा को द्रव्य में परवर्तित किया जा सकता है इस के लिए एक सूत्र भी दिया E=MC2 यंहा E का मतलव उर्जा , m का मतलब द्रव्य और c का मतलव प्रकाश की गति से था इसका मतलव था बहुत थोड़े द्रव्यमान की हानि से बहुत उर्जा का उत्पादन लेकिन सामान्य उर्जा उतपादन की क्रियाओ ( जैसे कोयले का जलना , विजली के वाल्व का प्रकाश देना आदि ) में द्रव्यमान की हानि इतनी कम होती है की इसे नाप पाना किसी के द्वारा संभव नहीं है 
लेकिन थ्योरी के हिसाब से परमाणु विखंडन में आपर उर्जा का उत्पादन होना चाहिए जो बाद में सिद्ध हुआ और उसके भी परमाणु संलयन के द्वारा उर्जा उत्पादन की बात सही सिद्ध हुयी ( हैड्रोजन बम )

*


*मित्र , नविन जी ...............पहली बात .............जब हम तिन में तिन को जोड़ते हैं तो योगफल ६ आता है . ...............अब हम तिन में कोई बड़ी संख्या जोड़ेंगे तो योगफल ६ से बड़ा होगा .(अभी जोड़ा नहीं है )................तो ये कल्पना नहीं है .............ये एक तरह से सहज ज्ञान है...........दूसरी बात ...........की बिग बंग थ्योरी इश्वर के अस्तित्व्य को नकारता है........................
*

*अब इस्वर की कल्पना पर आते है ये संसार इतने नियमित रूप से कैसे चल रहा है आज तक कोई इस बात का जवाव नहीं दे सका ( महान नास्तिक भी )* 

*और न ही  कोई आस्तिक .............................पर अपना सवाल ये है की अगर कोई  चीज नियमित और व्यवस्थित है तो क्या उसके पीछे किसी न किसी कारक या कारन  का होना निश्चित है ??????*

----------


## aawara

> bilkul ishwar hain. ye to doctor ka bhi kehana hain. ki ishwar hain. chaie wha aapke dil main hain ya pathar main hain.


*मित्र अगर आपके डॉक्टर से पूछा जाये की आपने अमुक मरीज को अमुक दबाई क्यूँ दी तो वोह इसके १० कारन बता सकते हैं........................पर इश्वर है ,ऐसा क्यूँ...................तो क्या डॉक्टर ........१ भी कारन बता पाएंगे...........................
*

----------


## MR.Arjun

ईस्वर है वो सर्व्यापी  है हम,में आप में हर जिव मैं / मन्ना या ना मन्ना आप par निर्भर करता है

----------


## Ranveer

> *
>  रणवीर जी आप की बात का जवाव आवारा जी ने दे गिया है लेकिन मै आपकी बात का जवाव सांइस ( vighyan ) के हिसाब से देना चाहूँगा , सांइस की हर बड़ी थ्योरी की सुरुआत कल्पना से ही होती है फिर उसे आगे बढ़ाते हुए देखा जाता है की अगर ये थ्योरी सही है तो दिए गए मानको पर इस थ्योरी के हिसाव से विशेष प्रातक्रिया होनी चाहिए 
> अगर गणना के हिसाव से प्रतिक्रिया होती है तो थ्योरी हो सही मन जाता है 
> इसे और स्पष्ट करते हुए बताता हूँ विश्व के सबसे महान साइंसटीस्ट अइनसटीन  ने सापेछाताबाद का सिद्धांत दिया , जिस के अनुसार द्रव्य को उर्जा और उर्जा को द्रव्य में परवर्तित किया जा सकता है इस के लिए एक सूत्र भी दिया E=MC2 यंहा E का मतलव उर्जा , m का मतलब द्रव्य और c का मतलव प्रकाश की गति से था इसका मतलव था बहुत थोड़े द्रव्यमान की हानि से बहुत उर्जा का उत्पादन लेकिन सामान्य उर्जा उतपादन की क्रियाओ ( जैसे कोयले का जलना , विजली के वाल्व का प्रकाश देना आदि ) में द्रव्यमान की हानि इतनी कम होती है की इसे नाप पाना किसी के द्वारा संभव नहीं है 
> लेकिन थ्योरी के हिसाब से परमाणु विखंडन में आपर उर्जा का उत्पादन होना चाहिए जो बाद में सिद्ध हुआ और उसके भी परमाणु संलयन के द्वारा उर्जा उत्पादन की बात सही सिद्ध हुयी ( हैड्रोजन बम )
> अब इस्वर की कल्पना पर आते है ये संसार इतने नियमित रूप से कैसे चल रहा है आज तक कोई इस बात का जवाव नहीं दे सका ( महान नास्तिक भी ) 
> *


यहाँ पर दो बातें कहना चाहूँगा -

१. साइंस में कल्पना पर आधारित विचारों को परिकल्पना (hypothesis) कहते है जिसे आधिकतम संभावना के आधार पर प्रस्तुत किया जाता है और उसे प्रयोगशाला में बनाकर सिद्ध नहीं किया जा सकता | जैसे ब्रह्माण्ड की उत्पति को लेकर कई hypothesis दी गयी है |यहाँ तक की big bang theory भी कहने मात्र को theory है उसे hypothesis में ही रखा जाता है क्यूंकि हम इनके आधार पर प्रयोगशाला में ब्रह्माण्ड बनाकर नहीं दिखा सकते |theory में कल्पना को साबित करके दिखाया जाता है |आइंस्टीन के सिद्दांत को साबित करके दिखाया जा सकता है |
परिकल्पना को पूर्ण सत्य नहीं माना जाता (उसे अधिकतम संभावित सत्य की श्रेणी में रखतें हैं )जबकि थ्योरी को माना जाता है ?
क्या अब इस स्थिति में इश्वर को परिकल्पना ही माना जाए ???

२.आपने कहा की संसार इतने नियमित रूप से कैसे चल रहा है इसका कोई जवाब नहीं दे पाया | तो मै ये कहूँगा की ये बात अपने आप में पूर्ण सत्य वाक्य नहीं है |
यहाँ तो प्रश्न ये है की संसार नियमित कहाँ है ?? 
इसमें अनियमितताएं तो भरी पड़ी हैं |

----------


## Ranveer

> * इश्वर के अस्तित्व का दूसरा सबसे बड़ा प्रमाण प्राण ( आत्मा , रूह , जान ) है जो एक जीवाणु से ले कर संसार के विशालतम प्राणी डायनासोर और अब व्हेल तक और सबसे बुध्धिमान प्राणी मनुष्य तक में है 
> हम सब जानते है की जिसने जन्म लिया है वो मरेगा भी , लेकिन कब और कैसे नहीं जानते , कोई भी प्राणी बड़े से बड़े अघात को झेल  जाता है अंग भंग झेल जाता है और साधारण बुखार में मर जाता है क्यों 
> मरने के बाद किसी को जिन्दा क्यों नहीं किया जा सकता , जबकी मशीन में खारव हिस्से को बदल दीजिये वो फिर चल जायेगी 
> मरे हुए प्राणियों के ठीक हिस्सों को लेकर एक ठीक प्राणी की रचना क्यों नहीं की जा सकती 
> ये एसे सवाल है जो प्राण के अस्तित्व को प्रमाणित करते है और उस आत्मा  को जव हम नहीं जान सके तो परमात्मा को कैसे जानेगे*


यदि प्राण ( आत्मा , रूह , जान ) को इश्वर की पहचान मान लेतें हैं तो एक सवाल  ये उठता हैं की वर्तमान में साइंस निरंतर प्रगति कर रहा है , तो हो सकता है की एक दिन मरे हुए इंसान को जिन्दा किया जा सके ,humen genom project ,stem cell technology ,genetic engg.आदि कई चीजें इसकी कड़ी हैं .....
तो क्या उस समय जब प्राण स्थापित कर दिया जाएगा ,तब इश्वर को मानना छोड़ देंगे ???

----------


## aawara

*मित्र आकाश जी .................आपकी कहानियों की  याद आ रही है .......................*

----------


## aawara

QUOTE=amar2007;371587अगर हम जगत को ही इस्वर मान लें तो इस जगत में होने वाले बुरे कार्यों के लिए भी वही जिम्मेदार हो जाएगा और जब इस्वर बुरे कार्य करता और करवाता है तो ऐसे इस्वर को मानना चोर डाकूओं और अत्याचारियों को मानने के बराबर है .

*जैसे बिषधर मुख में विष रखता है पर उस बिष से अप्रभाव्हित रहता है ............................................*

----------


## aawara

> इसका जवाब दलाल हैं . दलाली वहीँ हो सकती है जहाँ कम से कम दो पच्छ हों. केवल एक पच्छ होने से दलाली नहीं चलती . अब एक पच्छ मनुष्यों के रूप में तो उपलब्ध है पर दलाली के लिए दुसरे  पच्छ (इस्वर ) को किसी न किसी तरह लाना ही पड़ेगा .


*बेहतरीन ................बेहतरीन .................बेहतरीन ...............*:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Akash78

> *मित्र आकाश जी .................आपकी कहानियों की याद आ रही है .......................*


नमस्कार ! एवं धन्यवाद मित्र , विगत दिनों प्रवास पर था......... अतः आ नहीं सका !
मित्र, ये कहानिया  मेरी नहीं है..... यत्र तत्र अंतरजाल पे डली हुई है ! मुझे अच्छी लगी अतः ..सभी मित्रों के लिए ....................
 
*जरा हट के -*

*तीन संत*

यह लेव तॉल्स्तॉय की बहुत प्रसिद्द कहानी है. रूस के ऑर्थोडॉक्स चर्च के आर्चबिशप को यह पता चला कि उसके नियमित प्रवचन में भाग लेने वाले बहुत से लोग एक झील के पास जाने लगे हैं. उस झील के बीच में छोटा सा एक टापू था जहाँ एक पेड़ के नीचे तीन बूढ़े रहते थे. गाँव वालों का यह कहना था कि वे तीनों संत हैं. आर्चबिशप को यह बात बहुत नागवार गुज़री क्योंकि ईसाई धर्म में संत केवल उन्हें ही माना जाता है जिन्हें वेटिकन द्वारा विधिवत संत घोषित किया गया हो.
आर्चबिशप क्रोधित हो गया – “वे तीनों संत कैसे हो सकते हैं? मैंने सालों से किसी को भी संतत्व की पदवी के लिए अनुशंसित नहीं किया है! वे कौन हैं और कहाँ से आये हैं?”. लेकिन आम लोग उन तीनों के दर्शनों के लिए जाते रहे और चर्च में आनेवालों की तादाद कम होती गयी.
अंततः आर्चबिशप ने यह तय किया कि वह उन तीनों को देखने के लिए जाएगा. वह नाव में बैठकर टापू की ओर गया. वे तीनों वहां मिल गए. वे बेहद साधारण अनपढ़ और निष्कपट देहातियों जैसे थे. दूसरी ओर, आर्चबिशप बहुत शक्तिशाली व्यक्ति था. रूस के ज़ार के बाद उस क्षेत्र का सबसे महत्वपूर्ण आदमी था वह. उन तीनों को देखकर वह खीझ उठा – “तुमें संत किसने बनाया?” – उसने पूछा. वे तीनों एक दूसरे का मुंह ताकने लगे. उनमें से एक ने कहा – “किसी ने नहीं. हम लोग खुद को संत नहीं मानते. हम तो केवल साधारण मनुष्य हैं”.
“तो फिर तुम लोगों को देखने के लिए इतने सारे लोग क्यों आ रहे हैं?”
वे बोले – “यह तो आप उन्हीं से पूछिए.”
“क्या तुम लोगों को चर्च की आधिकारिक प्रार्थना आती है?” – आर्चबिशप ने पूछा.
“नहीं. हम तो अनपढ़ हैं और वह प्रार्थना बहुत लंबी है. हम उसे याद नहीं कर सके.”
“तो फिर तुम लोग कौन सी प्रार्थना पढ़ते हो?”
उन तीनों ने एक-दूसरे की ओर देखा. “तुम बता दो” – एक ने कहा.
“तुम ही बता दो ना” – वे आपस में कहते रहे.
आर्चबिशप यह सब देखसुनकर अपना आप खो बैठा. “इन लोगों को प्रार्थना करना भी नहीं आता! कैसे संत हैं ये?” – उसने मन में सोचा. वह बोला – “तुम लोगों में से कोई भी बता सकता है. जल्दी बताओ!”
वे बोले – “दरअसल हम आपके सामने बहुत ही साधारण व्यक्ति हैं. हम लोगों ने खुद ही एक प्रार्थना बनाई है पर हमें यह पता नहीं था कि इस प्रार्थना को चर्च की मंजूरी मिलना ज़रूरी है. हमारी प्रार्थना बहुत साधारण है. हमें माफ़ कर दीजिये कि हम आपकी मंजूरी नहीं ले पाए. हम इतने संकोची हैं कि हम आ ही न सके.”
“हमारी प्रार्थना है – ईश्वर तीन है और हम भी तीन हैं, इसलिए हम प्रार्थना करते हैं – ‘तुम तीन हो और हम तीन हैं, हम पर दया करो’ – यही हमारी प्रार्थना है.”
आर्चबिशप बहुत क्रोधित हो गया – “ये प्रार्थना नहीं है! मैंने ऐसी प्रार्थना कभी नहीं सुनी!” – वह ज़ोरों से हंसने लगा.
वे बोले – “आप हमें सच्ची प्रार्थना करना सिखा दें. हम तो अब तक यही समझते थे कि हमारी प्रार्थना में कोई कमी नहीं है. ‘ईश्वर तीन है, और हम तीन हैं’, और भला क्या चाहिए? बस ईश्वर की कृपा ही तो चाहिए?
उनके अनुरोध पर आर्चबिशप ने उन्हें चर्च की आधिकारिक प्रार्थना बताई और उसे पढ़ने का तरीका भी बताया. प्रार्थना काफी लंबी थी और उसके ख़तम होते-होते उनमें से एक ने कहा – “हम शुरू का भाग भूल गए हैं”. फिर आर्चबिशप ने उन्हें दोबारा बताया. फिर वे आख़िरी का भाग भूल गए…
आर्चबिशप बहुत झुंझला गया और बोला – “तुम लोग किस तरह के आदमी हो!? तुम एक छोटी सी प्रार्थना भी याद नहीं कर सकते?”
वे बोले – “माफ़ करें लेकिन हम लोग अनपढ़ हैं और हमारे लिए इसे याद करना थोडा मुश्किल है, इसमें बहुत बड़े-बड़े शब्द हैं… कृपया थोड़ा धीरज रखें. यदि आप इसे दो-तीन बार सुना देंगे तो शायद हम इसे याद कर लेंगे”. आर्चबिशप ने उन्हें तीन बार प्रार्थना सुना दी. वे बोले – “ठीक है, अबसे हम यही प्रार्थना करेंगे, हांलाकि हो सकता है कि हम इसका कुछ हिस्सा कहना भूल जाएँ पर हम पूरी कोशिश करेंगे”.
आर्चबिशप संतुष्ट था कि अब वह लोगों को जाकर बताएगा कि उसका पाला कैसे बेवकूफों से पड़ा था. उसने मन में सोचा – ‘अब लोगों को जाकर बताऊँगा कि वे जिन्हें संत कहते हैं उन्हें तो धर्म का क-ख-ग भी नहीं पता. और वे ऐसे जाहिलों के दर्शन करने जाते हैं!’. यही सोचते हुए वह नाव में जाकर बैठ गया. नाव चलने लगी और वह अभी झील में आधे रास्ते पर ही था कि उसे पीछे से उन तीनों की पुकार सुनाई दी. उसने मुड़कर देखा, वे तीनों पानी पर भागते हुए नाव की तरफ आ रहे थे! उसे अपनी आँखों पर यकीन नहीं हुआ! वे लोग पानी पर भागते हुए आये और नाव के पास पानी में खड़े हुए बोले – “माफ़ कीजिये, हमने आपको कष्ट दिया, कृपया चर्च की प्रार्थना एक बार और दोहरा दें, हम कुछ भूल गए हैं”.
आर्चबिशप ने कहा – “तुम लोग अपनी प्रार्थना ही पढो. मैंने तुम्हें जो कुछ भी बताया उसपर ध्यान मत दो. मुझे माफ़ कर दो, मैं बहुत दंभी हूँ. मैं तुम्हारी सरलता और पवित्रता को छू भी नहीं सकता. जाओ, लौट जाओ.”
लेकिन वे अड़े रहे – “नहीं, ऐसा मत कहिये, आप इतनी दूर से हमारे लिए आये… बस एक बार और दोहरा दें, हम लोग भूलने लगे हैं पर इस बार कोशिश करेंगे कि इसे अच्छे से याद कर लें.”
लेकिन आर्चबिशप ने कहा – “नहीं भाइयों, मैं खुद सारी ज़िंदगी अपनी प्रार्थना को पढ़ता रहा पर ईश्वर ने उसे कभी नहीं सुना. हम तो बाइबिल में ही यह पढ़ते थे कि ईसा मसीह पानी पर चल सकते थे पर हम भी उसपर शंका करते रहे.आज तुम्हें पानी पर चलते देखकर मुझे अब ईसा मसीह पर विश्वास हो चला है. तुम लोग लौट जाओ. तुम्हारी प्रार्थना संपूर्ण है. तुम्हें कुछ भी सीखने की ज़रुरत नहीं है”.

----------


## devvrat

fullmoon;रणवीर जी,



> आज ही ये सूत्र देखा और इसे अभी पूरा पढ़ा है.विज्ञान का छात्र  रहा हूँ,इसलिए मैं शुरू से हर घटना को विज्ञानं से ही जोड़कर देखता हूँ.हर चीज़ तो समझ में आ जाती है,बस यही समझ नहीं आता की "आत्मा क्या है?ये कैसा  निराकार तत्व है जो की गर्भ में प्रवेश करके एक गर्भस्थ शिशु में जान डाल देती  है.और यही जब शरीर छोडती  है तो वो ही शरीर निस्तेज होकर सड़ने लगता है?क्या है आत्मा? कहाँ से आती है और फिर शरीर छोड़ कर कहाँ चली जाती  है?पिछले कुछ प्रष्टों में इसकी चर्चा तो हुयी मगर जरा सरल भाषा में इसकी अपनी दृष्टी से व्याख्या करें.


*मेरे विचार से आत्मा परम-आत्मा (भगवान) का अंश-मात्र है जो किसी भी जीव के गर्भस्त-दोरान उत्पन होता है और मृत्यु के साथ ये तत्व वापस उसी परमात्मा (जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है आदि-अनादि है) में विलीन हो जाता है तो इसे आत्मा की 'मोक्ष-गति' (उत्तम-गति) कहते है| 

अगर यह जीव की मृत्यु दोरान मृतक के शरीर को त्याग कर 'आत्मा' (परमात्मा का अंश) किसी अन्य गर्भस्त-जीव में समाकर जीव के साथ उत्पन होता है तो इसे इसका पुनर्जन्म (मध्यम-गति) कहते है|

कुच्छ मामलों में जीव की मृत्यु पश्चात जब यह उक्त (मोक्ष या पुर्नजन्म) दोनों ही स्थितियों में से किसी स्थिति को प्राप्त नही हो पाता है तो इस स्थिति को 'प्रेत-योनि' या 'प्रेत' (भूत, जिन्न, पितर, देव-पितर, आदि उनके व्यवहार व लोकाचार के अनुसार) कहते है| यह 'प्रेत-योनि' (अधम-गति) भी अनेकोबार 'आत्मा' व 'परमात्मा' के होने का अहसास कराती है|  

सभी समाजो, धर्मो, संस्कृतियो आदि में व्यक्ति की मृत्यु के पश्चात उसके अंतिम-संस्कार व इस क्रम में की जाने रीतियों, अनुष्ठानो, रिवाजो का एक ही उद्देश्य होता हैकि मृतक की आत्मा 'अधम-गति' (प्रेत-योनि) को प्राप्त नही हो| वह सम्भवत: उत्तम-गति (मोक्ष) को ही प्राप्त हो| 

आप विज्ञान के छात्र है अब आप शोध कीजिये; आप निश्चित ऐसा ही पायेंगे, ये मेरा पक्का विश्वास है|  
:)
चाहे तो फ़िलहाल इसे मेरा अंधविश्वास भी कह सकते है|*

----------


## aawara

*मित्र देवव्रत जी ...................आपको अन्धबिस्वसी समझने की  कहाँ जरुरत है ....................इसे आपका बिस्वास ही समझेंगे ..............जहाँ तक विज्ञानं की बात है तो अइनसटीन भी इस्वरवादी थे ..................आपसे इतना ही कहना है की आप कुछ ऐसी बात बताएं ,कुछ तर्कों के साथ, की ये चीजें हमें भी समझ में आये.................

*

----------


## aawara

*मित्र आकाश जी , बहुत अछि कहानी थी , मजा आ गया .................पर थोड़ी छोटी होती तो और मजा आता ...................*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by Ranveer


यदि प्राण ( आत्मा , रूह , जान ) को इश्वर की पहचान मान लेतें हैं तो एक सवाल  ये उठता हैं की वर्तमान में साइंस निरंतर प्रगति कर रहा है , तो हो सकता है की एक दिन मरे हुए इंसान को जिन्दा किया जा सके ,humen genom project ,stem cell technology ,genetic engg.आदि कई चीजें इसकी कड़ी हैं .....
तो क्या उस समय जब प्राण स्थापित कर दिया जाएगा ,तब इश्वर को मानना छोड़ देंगे ???


रणवीर जी 
साइंस जितनी तरक्की कर रहा है लोगो की आस्था इस्वर के प्रति उतनी ही बढ़ रही है यंहा तक की अब ज्यादातर साइंटिस्ट इश्वर को मानाने लगे है 
मै यंहा एक बात बहुत स्पष्ट कर दूँ  की मै इस्वर की बात कर रहा हूँ अन्धविश्वास की नहीं 
यंहा मुझे एक अंग्रेजी पिक्चर याद आ रही है जिसमे इस्वर खुद अदालत में गवाही देने को आते है और वकील उनसे ये सिद्ध करने को कहता है की वो इस्वर है और कहता है कोई चमत्कार दिखाओ 
इस्वर उनसे कहता की चमत्कार तो जादूगर दिखाते है मेरा आपका इस अदालत का होना आप का मुझसे सवाल जवाव कारन ये सब इस्वर के अस्तित्व को सिद्ध करते है अपनी बात को और स्पष्ट करते हुए इस्वर उस पिक्चर में कहता है सब जानते है कि शून्य से कुछ भी पैदा नहीं होता फिर ये साडी बस्तुये कान्हा से आयी , ये ही इस्वर के होने का प्रमाण है*

----------


## aawara

> *
> 
> रणवीर जी 
> साइंस जितनी तरक्की कर रहा है लोगो की आस्था इस्वर के प्रति उतनी ही बढ़ रही है यंहा तक की अब ज्यादातर साइंटिस्ट इश्वर को मानाने लगे है 
> मै यंहा एक बात बहुत स्पष्ट कर दूँ  की मै इस्वर की बात कर रहा हूँ अन्धविश्वास की नहीं 
> यंहा मुझे एक अंग्रेजी पिक्चर याद आ रही है जिसमे इस्वर खुद अदालत में गवाही देने को आते है और वकील उनसे ये सिद्ध करने को कहता है की वो इस्वर है और कहता है कोई चमत्कार दिखाओ 
> इस्वर उनसे कहता की चमत्कार तो जादूगर दिखाते है मेरा आपका इस अदालत का होना आप का मुझसे सवाल जवाव कारन ये सब इस्वर के अस्तित्व को सिद्ध करते है अपनी बात को और स्पष्ट करते हुए इस्वर उस पिक्चर में कहता है सब जानते है कि शून्य से कुछ भी पैदा नहीं होता फिर ये साडी बस्तुये कान्हा से आयी , ये ही इस्वर के होने का प्रमाण है*


*मित्र नविन जी , क्या आप यही कहना चाह रहे हैं की* *:- शून्य में से शून्य ही पैदा होता है और कुछ नही! बिग-बैंग थ्योरी कहती है ब्रह्माण्ड एक धमाके से पैदा हुआ? धमाका हुआ क्यों? घमाका करने का मटेरियल कहां से आया?*

----------


## Ranveer

> *
> 
> रणवीर जी 
> साइंस जितनी तरक्की कर रहा है लोगो की आस्था इस्वर के प्रति उतनी ही बढ़ रही है यंहा तक की अब ज्यादातर साइंटिस्ट इश्वर को मानाने लगे है 
> मै यंहा एक बात बहुत स्पष्ट कर दूँ  की मै इस्वर की बात कर रहा हूँ अन्धविश्वास की नहीं 
> यंहा मुझे एक अंग्रेजी पिक्चर याद आ रही है जिसमे इस्वर खुद अदालत में गवाही देने को आते है और वकील उनसे ये सिद्ध करने को कहता है की वो इस्वर है और कहता है कोई चमत्कार दिखाओ 
> इस्वर उनसे कहता की चमत्कार तो जादूगर दिखाते है मेरा आपका इस अदालत का होना आप का मुझसे सवाल जवाव कारन ये सब इस्वर के अस्तित्व को सिद्ध करते है अपनी बात को और स्पष्ट करते हुए इस्वर उस पिक्चर में कहता है सब जानते है कि शून्य से कुछ भी पैदा नहीं होता फिर ये साडी बस्तुये कान्हा से आयी , ये ही इस्वर के होने का प्रमाण है*


मेरा प्रश्न जो था उस पर गौर नहीं किया आपने 
खैर , मैं समझता हूँ की  एक वैज्ञानिक या विद्वान को इश्वर के मानने में और एक साधारण इंसान को इश्वर के मानने में बड़ा फर्क होता है |
जिस रूप में एक आम इंसान ध्रामिक बातों को बिना अपना दिमाग चलाए ग्रहण करतें हैं उस प्रकार वे लोग नहीं करते |
मैंने कई विद्वानों को देखा है की धर्म से सम्बंधित तथ्यों को बड़ी श्रधा से परखते  हैं तब उसे अपने जीवन में लागू करतें हैं |
अब यदि कोई कहे की वर्तमान में शकराचार्य के आनुयाई ...या कई उलेमा ..या मुल्ला मौलविय ..या कोई धार्मिक संगठन का प्रधान विद्वान है या नहीं तो सोचना पड़ता है |
कुछ लोग इश्वर को इसीलिए मानतें हैं क्यूंकि उन्हें आत्मिक संतुष्टि मिलती है |

आपने कहा की शून्य से कुछ उत्पन्न नहीं होता तो फिर इश्वर कैसे उत्पन्न हो सकता है ? वो कैसे उत्पन्न हुआ ?
अगर हम हर चीज़ के उत्पन्न होने के लिए इश्वर को मानतें हैं तब भी ये सवाल रह जाता है की आखिर वो खुद कैसे उत्पन्न हुआ ,
जब हर चीज़ के होने का कारण होना चाहिए तो उसका क्या कारण है |
यदि आप कहतें है की इश्वर  उत्पन्न नहीं होता और उसका कोई कारण नहीं है |तो फिर सवाल वहीँ घूम कर आता है की जब इश्वर बिना किसी कारण के हो सकता है तो ये संसार क्यूँ नहीं |

विकास सिद्दांत के अनुसार चीजें स्वं आपना रास्ता तय करतीं हैं |

----------


## Ranveer

> fullmoon;रणवीर जी,
> 
> 
> *मेरे विचार से आत्मा परम-आत्मा (भगवान) का अंश-मात्र है जो किसी भी जीव के गर्भस्त-दोरान उत्पन होता है और मृत्यु के साथ ये तत्व वापस उसी परमात्मा (जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है आदि-अनादि है) में विलीन हो जाता है तो इसे आत्मा की 'मोक्ष-गति' (उत्तम-गति) कहते है| 
> 
> अगर यह जीव की मृत्यु दोरान मृतक के शरीर को त्याग कर 'आत्मा' (परमात्मा का अंश) किसी अन्य गर्भस्त-जीव में समाकर जीव के साथ उत्पन होता है तो इसे इसका पुनर्जन्म (मध्यम-गति) कहते है|
> 
> कुच्छ मामलों में जीव की मृत्यु पश्चात जब यह उक्त (मोक्ष या पुर्नजन्म) दोनों ही स्थितियों में से किसी स्थिति को प्राप्त नही हो पाता है तो इस स्थिति को 'प्रेत-योनि' या 'प्रेत' (भूत, जिन्न, पितर, देव-पितर, आदि उनके व्यवहार व लोकाचार के अनुसार) कहते है| यह 'प्रेत-योनि' (अधम-गति) भी अनेकोबार 'आत्मा' व 'परमात्मा' के होने का अहसास कराती है|  
> 
> ...


 देवव्रत जी ,

आपकी बातों से निम्न प्रश्न खड़े उठतें हैं –

१.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न  होती  है और कैसे विलीन होती  है ?
२.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्या अर्थ है ?
३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव  में समाने का क्या नियम है ?क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव  में समा सकती है ?
४.प्रेत योनी का क्या अर्थ है ? मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है ?
५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के सदस्य बन जातें हैं ?

उपरोक्त सवालों के जवाब के बिना तो इन बातो को अंधविश्वास ही माना जा सकता है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> देवव्रत जी ,
> 
> आपकी बातों से निम्न प्रश्न खड़े उठतें हैं –
> 
> १.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न  होती  है और कैसे विलीन होती  है ?
> २.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्या अर्थ है ?
> ३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव  में समाने का क्या नियम है ?क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव  में समा सकती है ?
> ४.प्रेत योनी का क्या अर्थ है ? मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है ?
> ५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के सदस्य बन जातें हैं ?
> ...


मित्र हो सकता है अभी आपको सटीक जवाब ना मिले, क्योंकि आप विज्ञान के जवाब को ही मानेगे, उस विज्ञान के पास आत्मा शब्द दूर की कोङी है , क्योंकि अभी सबको पता ही है की विज्ञान अभी मानव मस्तिस्क को ही नहीं जान पाया है (बिलकुल न के बराबर जानकारी है % मैं ) तो वो आत्मा के बारे मैं क्या बता पायेगा ,अभी 100 साल लगेगे आधुनिक विज्ञान को, ईश्वर ओर आत्मा के प्रमाण है , पर विज्ञान की ही अविकसित है, वो इसको  अंधविसवाश का नाम देके फुसला रहा है, आत्मा ओर ईश्वर के बारे मैं सभी पुरानी से पुरानी संस्कृति ओर सभ्यता से प्रमाण मिले है ,लगभग सारी पुरानी संस्कृति ओर सभ्यता से पूरे विश्व भर मैं देवी देवताओं की मूर्तियाँ मिली है, आत्मा का जिक्र मिला है, ताज्जुब की बात है की सारी सभ्यताये ओर संस्कृति ईश्वर की उपस्थिती एक ही प्रकार से मानती है, आत्मा के स्वरूप के बारे मैं एक ही तरह की बात बोलती है, बहुत सारी सभ्यताये तो एक दूसरी सभ्यता के खतम होने के काफी अरसों बाद आयी, विश्व के एक कोने मैं खतम हुवी तो दूसरे कोने मैं आई, पर फिर भी सबने ईश्वर के स्वरूप को स्वीकार किया, अब इतना बरा झूठ , एक ही तरह का झूठ सभी ने केसे कह दिया, क्या विज्ञान इस बात का जवाब दे पायेगा ॥
विज्ञान दो तरह की बात बोल रहा है, पुरानी सभ्यताओं की खुदाई के आधार पे मानव जीवन का इतिहाश  बता रहा है, पर खुदाई मैं मिले धार्मिक चीजों को अंधविसवाश बोल रहा है , ईस्वर की उपस्थिती सारी सभ्यताओं ने बताई है, आत्मा के स्वरूप को बताया है , इसी से ये साबित होता है की आत्मा ओर ईश्वर है , विज्ञान को अभी इसके बारे मैं जानना बाकी है ॥ 

पहले के विद्वान आज के वेज्ञानिकों से काफी आगे थे, हिन्दी केलेण्डर का जो विज्ञान हमारे खोग्ल्शास्त्रियो  ने बताया, विज्ञान उससे कोसों दूर साफ साफ ही दिखाई देता है, हिन्दी केलेण्डर को अपूर्ण बताता है, पर उसे ही साल मैं दो बार फॉलो भी करता है ॥ 
अभी विज्ञान सोरमंडल के बारे मैं नितय नयी बात कह रहा है, तो आज से कुछ साल पहले विज्ञान हम सबको गुमराह कर रहा था, हमे झूठी जानकारी देके सही चीज से भटका रहा था ॥

----------


## Dark Rider

*जब जब दिल से माँगा है मिला है , हा ईश्वर है दिल में है बस विश्वास की जरूरत है |*

----------


## Ranveer

मित्र हो सकता है अभी आपको सटीक जवाब ना मिले, क्योंकि आप विज्ञान के जवाब को ही मानेगे, उस विज्ञान के पास आत्मा शब्द दूर की कोङी है , क्योंकि अभी सबको पता ही है की विज्ञान अभी मानव मस्तिस्क को ही नहीं जान पाया है (बिलकुल न के बराबर जानकारी है % मैं ) तो वो आत्मा के बारे मैं क्या बता पायेगा ,अभी 100 साल लगेगे आधुनिक विज्ञान को, ईश्वर ओर आत्मा के प्रमाण है , पर विज्ञान की ही अविकसित है, वो इसको  अंधविसवाश का नाम देके फुसला रहा है, 

क्या उपरोक्त बातों से आप पूरी तरह समर्थित है ? आपके  हाँ बोलने के बाद ही मै कुछ प्रश्न करूँगा |
क्या आप पूरी तरह मानतें हैं की विज्ञान बिलकुल न के बराबर मानव मस्तिष्क को समझ पाया है ?
क्या आप मानतें हैं की १०० के बाद विज्ञान  इश्वर, आत्मा के प्रमाण जुटा लेगा ??
क्या आप ये कह रहें हैं की विज्ञान इश्वर को अन्ध्विध्वास मानता है ?( मैंने ऐसा कहीं नहीं पढ़ा या सुना )..हाँ इतना जनता हूँ की विज्ञान बस  चीज़ों की व्याख्या करता है)

आत्मा ओर ईश्वर के बारे मैं सभी पुरानी से पुरानी संस्कृति ओर सभ्यता से प्रमाण मिले है ,लगभग सारी पुरानी संस्कृति ओर सभ्यता से पूरे विश्व भर मैं देवी देवताओं की मूर्तियाँ मिली है, आत्मा का जिक्र मिला है, ताज्जुब की बात है की सारी सभ्यताये ओर संस्कृति ईश्वर की उपस्थिती एक ही प्रकार से मानती है, आत्मा के स्वरूप के बारे मैं एक ही तरह की बात बोलती है, बहुत सारी सभ्यताये तो एक दूसरी सभ्यता के खतम होने के काफी अरसों बाद आयी, विश्व के एक कोने मैं खतम हुवी तो दूसरे कोने मैं आई, पर फिर भी सबने ईश्वर के स्वरूप को स्वीकार किया, 
कौन से प्रमाण कहाँ कहाँ से मिलें हैं जो आत्मा और इश्वर को एकसमान मानतीं हैं कृपया बताने की कष्ट करें |
दुनिया में कितने सभ्यताएं हैं जो खतम हुई हैं ..या जो एक से दूसरे कोने में जाने पर वही स्वरूप अपनाये  हुए है ??

अब इतना बरा झूठ , एक ही तरह का झूठ सभी ने केसे कह दिया, क्या विज्ञान इस बात का जवाब दे पायेगा ॥
दुनिया में  इश्वर को न मानने वालों की संख्या ,मानने वालों से अधिक है | आप चाहें तो इंटरनेट पर सर्च  करके देखें |
इसाई हिंदू इस्लाम आदि  धर्म में गिने जाने  के बावजूद कितने लोग इश्वर नहीं मान रहें हैं ये बात भी आपको पता चल जायेगी | 

विज्ञान दो तरह की बात बोल रहा है, पुरानी सभ्यताओं की खुदाई के आधार पे मानव जीवन का इतिहाश  बता रहा है, पर खुदाई मैं मिले धार्मिक चीजों को अंधविसवाश बोल रहा है , ईस्वर की उपस्थिती सारी सभ्यताओं ने बताई है, आत्मा के स्वरूप को बताया है , इसी से ये साबित होता है की आत्मा ओर ईश्वर है , विज्ञान को अभी इसके बारे मैं जानना बाकी है ॥ 

विज्ञान ने तो कभी खुदाई में मिली धार्मिक चीज़ों को कभी अंधविश्वास नहीं कहा है  |यदि कही पर जिक्र हो तो जरुर बताएं |
विज्ञान से यदि इस मामले कोई समबन्ध है तो बस इतना की वह जांच करके यही बता सकता है की ये चीज़ें कितनी पुरानी हो सकती है |
अगर आज से ५००० साल पहले की किसी पुस्तक में ये लिखा हो की अपने बेटे की ह्त्या करने से मोक्ष मिलता है तो क्या आप अपने बेटे की ह्त्या कर देंगे ??(सिर्फ पुराने किताब में लिखा होने के कारण) 
उसी तरह यदि किसी पुराने ग्रन्थ में लिखा है की इश्वर आत्मा होता है तो क्या आप केवल उसे उसी आधार पर मान लेंगे  ??

पहले के विद्वान आज के वेज्ञानिकों से काफी आगे थे, हिन्दी केलेण्डर का जो विज्ञान हमारे खोग्ल्शास्त्रियो  ने बताया, विज्ञान उससे कोसों दूर साफ साफ ही दिखाई देता है, हिन्दी केलेण्डर को अपूर्ण बताता है, पर उसे ही साल मैं दो बार फॉलो भी करता है ॥ 
अभी विज्ञान सोरमंडल के बारे मैं नितय नयी बात कह रहा है, तो आज से कुछ साल पहले विज्ञान हम सबको गुमराह कर रहा था, हमे झूठी जानकारी देके सही चीज से भटका रहा था ॥[/QUOTE]
 मुझे ये बात बड़ी  आश्चर्जनक लगती है की पुराना विज्ञान आज के विज्ञान से काफी आगे था |
यहाँ पर सोचने वाली बात है की यदि ऐसा होता तो हमने पृथ्वी की उत्पति से लेकर आज तक के इतिहास की व्याख्या वैज्ञानिक तरीके से की है फिर भी कहीं पर इसका प्रमाण नहीं मिलता |
एक और आश्चर्य की बात है की हम वेद ,और धर्मग्रंथ आदि को सहेज पाए तो पुराने विज्ञानिक ज्ञान को कैसे भूल गए ?? उसे तो नहीं भूलना चाहिए |

विज्ञान भटका रहा है कृपया इस बात को प्रमाण के साथ प्रस्तुत करना चाहेंगे ??

----------


## Ranveer

> .......
> .........


मित्र ,जल्द ही आपके इस लेख पर एक अन्य  विस्तृत लेख लिखना चाहूँगा |
समयाभाव के कारण कुछ बातें अभी छूट गयी है जिनसे आपको कुछ और स्पष्ट होगा |

----------


## guruji

यहाँ पर पदार्थ(matter) और अपदार्थ(anti-matter) की चर्चा भी की जा सकती है।

----------


## aawara

*मित्र रणवीर जी, इस विषय पर जो थोडा ज्ञान मुझे है उसके अनुसार जवाब देने की कोसिस कर रहा हूँ ..................................................  .....
*
*१.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है ?*

*आत्मा न तो उत्पन्न होती है न ही विलीन होती है. बस प्रकट और अप्रकट होती है.
उद्धरण :-१.जब कोई लकड़ी जलती है,तो लकड़ी के पूरी तरह जल जाने के बाद अग्नि कहाँ चली जाती है ?..............
२.मान लीजिये एक पंडाल, जो की रौशनी से चकाचौंध है ,उसके बीचोंबीच का बल्ब अगर जलने बंद हो जाये तो जो थोडा सा अंधकार हो जाता है , वोह अंधकार कहाँ से आया ? जबकि उस थोड़े से जगह के  चारों ओर चकाचौंध रौशनी है.
उतर है -न तो कहीं से आती है और न ही कहीं जाती है ..........किन्ही खास संभावनाओं के अंतर्गत प्रकट होती है और किन्ही खास संभावनाओं के अंतर्गत अप्रकट हो जाती हैं............
*
*२.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्या अर्थ है ?
*
*????????????*

*३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव में समाने का क्या नियम है ?क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव में समा सकती है ?*
*ये सवाल वैसा ही है की अगर आप पूछें की क्या दुनिया का कोई भी आदमी ,दुनिया में उपलब्ध अपने साइज़ के किसी भी कपडे को पहन सकता है ? संभावनाओं के आधार पर इसका जवाब है हाँ .*
*अगर आत्मा को आग माने और गर्भस्थ जिव को लकड़ी. तो कोई भी आग किसी भी लकड़ी को जलाने के लिए आजाद है पर जिन कारणों से कोई खास अग्नि किसी खास लकड़ी को किसी खास समय पर जला रही होती है शायद वही कारन इसका भी उतर है...........*
*४.प्रेत योनी का क्या अर्थ है ? मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है ?*
*कल्पना है ये .......................*
*५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के सदस्य बन जातें हैं ?*
*ये भी कपोल कल्पना है ?...................................*

----------


## aawara

*मैं विद्वान नहीं हूँ........बस अपनी बात रख रहा हूँ............और शुरुआत में लिखा भी है .की जो थोडा बहुत ज्ञान मेरा पास है ....दुबारा पढ़ें इस पोस्ट को .........*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

इश्वर  है. और इसका प्रमाण देने की जरुरत नहीं.

:)

----------


## Ranveer

> इश्वर  है. और इसका प्रमाण देने की जरुरत नहीं.
> :)


जी हाँ ,ये मत रखने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

सूत्र आपने शुरू कर दिया तो क्या आपसे अनुमति लेनी पड़ेगी इसमें लिखने के लिए. आपकी समझ में नहीं आती क्या बात.और उस सदस्य से एक बार यहीं पर लिखवा दो की मैंने उसपर विवादस्पद टिपण्णी की है, सारी बहस ख़तम.

आप बीच में आये वकील बनकर.


यदि मैंने कुछ गलत लिखा होता तो उस सदस्य को बोलना था.. और अब आप कृपया सूत्र के विषय पर ही ध्यान दें.. 


> देवी जी 
> मुझे तो सचमुच में कोई काम धाम नहीं है इसीलिए तो सूत्रों में जाकर उलजलूल लिखता रहता हूँ |
> फिलहाल तो शुरू किसने किया है वो कोई भी देख सकता है , इस पर तो किसी को कुछ बताने की आवश्यकता नहीं है |
> आपने मुझसे नहीं कहा पर सूत्र  में विवाद करने की कोशिश की है |क्या आपको ये सूत्र विद्वानों की वोटिंग देने वाला लगा जो आपने इस तरह की प्रविष्टि कर दी ?
> किसी को  कुछ भी बोलने का हक तो है पर क्या आप इस हक का प्रयोग बिना सोचे समझे कर सकतीं हैं ?

----------


## aawara

*जाने दो दोस्त आपका हस्ताछर कमाल है*:speake


ये मैने आप दोनो मित्रो से कहा था मित्रो अगर सँभव हो सभी अपने बीच कि खाई को समाप्त करने कि ईमानदार कोशिश करेँ




आखिर हम यहाँ एकदूसरे का दिल बहलाने आते है न कि तोङने मैने अपनी तरफ से कोशिश कि है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

धन्यवान इस महानता के लिए. :) आप जैसे सज्जन पुरुषों को देखकर विश्वास हो जाता है की इश्वर है! HAHAHA


> *जाने दो दोस्त आपका हस्ताछर कमाल है*:speake
> 
> 
> ये मैने आप दोनो मित्रो से कहा था मित्रो अगर सँभव हो सभी अपने बीच कि खाई को समाप्त करने कि ईमानदार कोशिश करेँ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> आखिर हम यहाँ एकदूसरे का दिल बहलाने आते है न कि तोङने मैने अपनी तरफ से कोशिश कि है

----------


## Ranveer

> सूत्र आपने शुरू कर दिया तो क्या आपसे अनुमति लेनी पड़ेगी इसमें लिखने के लिए. आपकी समझ में नहीं आती क्या बात.और उस सदस्य से एक बार यहीं पर लिखवा दो की मैंने उसपर विवादस्पद टिपण्णी की है, सारी बहस ख़तम.
> आप बीच में आये वकील बनकर.
> यदि मैंने कुछ गलत लिखा होता तो उस सदस्य को बोलना था.. और अब आप कृपया सूत्र के विषय पर ही ध्यान दें..


जी नहीं लिखने के लिए किसी की अनुमति नहीं लेनी पड़ेगी 
आपको लिखना आता है तो इसका मतलब ये नहीं की आप कुछ भी लिख दें 
आप्मो बोलना आता है इसका मतलब ये नहीं की कुछ भी बोल दें 
चाहे आपने मुझे कहा हो या किसी और को

----------


## aawara

कम से कम एक बार प्रयोग के तौर पर ही हाथ मिला के देखे हम आपस मे

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जब मुझे और उस सदस्य को कोई दिक्कत नहीं तो आपको ये दर्द क्यूँ है रणवीर जी. प्लीज़. क्या इस विषय पर बात ख़तम कर सकते हो आप.

या आखरी बात लिखने की आदत से मजबूर हो? 


> जी नहीं लिखने के लिए किसी की अनुमति नहीं लेनी पड़ेगी 
> आपको लिखना आता है तो इसका मतलब ये नहीं की आप कुछ भी लिख दें 
> आप्मो बोलना आता है इसका मतलब ये नहीं की कुछ भी बोल दें 
> चाहे आपने मुझे कहा हो या किसी और को

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

कृपया अपनी विद्वानी विषय पर ही दिखाएं,. ये हार्दिक विनती है . आज के लिए इतना ही . इश्वर तेरी सदा ही जय हो. इन सबको माफ़ करना. ये नहीं जानते की ये क्या बोल रहे हैं.

----------


## Ranveer

> जब मुझे और उस सदस्य को कोई दिक्कत नहीं तो आपको ये दर्द क्यूँ है रणवीर जी. प्लीज़. क्या इस विषय पर बात ख़तम कर सकते हो आप.
> या आखरी बात लिखने की आदत से मजबूर हो?


आपको अंतिम चेतावनी दे रहां हूँ |
इस तरह का विवाद करने की कोशिश न किया करें | 
आपकी अभी की प्रविष्टियाँ आपको बैन करने के लिए काफी हो सकतीं हैं पर मै शिकायत नहीं करूँगा |
अन्य बात , आगे से मै आपसे जयादा बात करके आपको महत्व भी नहीं दूँगा |
बेहतर है की अपनी गलती को स्वीकारना सीखें |
जिंदगी में नरम होना भी बहुत आवश्यक है |
मै बोलने के काफी अलग तरीके भी जानता हूँ पर अब मै उस भाषा का प्रयोग करना नहीं चाहता |
इतना काफी है आपको समझाने के लिए

----------


## Ranveer

प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है की पोस्ट को तब तक मिटाया न जाए जब तक सदस्य इसे देख कर अपनी प्रतिक्रया न दे |

----------


## aawara

*  मित्र रणवीर जी, इस विषय पर जो थोडा ज्ञान मुझे है उसके अनुसार जवाब देने की कोसिस कर रहा हूँ .................................................. .....*
*
    १.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है ?*

*आत्मा न तो उत्पन्न होती है न ही विलीन होती है. बस प्रकट और अप्रकट होती है.
    उद्धरण :-१.जब कोई लकड़ी जलती है,तो लकड़ी के पूरी तरह जल जाने के बाद अग्नि कहाँ चली जाती है ?..............
    २.मान लीजिये एक पंडाल, जो की रौशनी से चकाचौंध है ,उसके बीचोंबीच का बल्ब अगर जलने बंद हो जाये तो जो थोडा सा अंधकार हो जाता है , वोह अंधकार कहाँ से आया ? जबकि उस थोड़े से जगह के चारों ओर चकाचौंध रौशनी है.
    उतर है -न तो कहीं से आती है और न ही कहीं जाती है ..........किन्ही खास संभावनाओं के अंतर्गत प्रकट होती है और किन्ही खास संभावनाओं के अंतर्गत अप्रकट हो जाती हैं............
*

*२.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्या अर्थ है ?*

*  ????????????*

* ३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव में समाने का क्या नियम है ?क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव में समा सकती है ?*
* ये सवाल वैसा ही है की अगर आप पूछें की क्या दुनिया का कोई भी आदमी ,दुनिया में उपलब्ध अपने साइज़ के किसी भी कपडे को पहन सकता है ? संभावनाओं के आधार पर इसका जवाब है हाँ .
    अगर आत्मा को आग माने और गर्भस्थ जिव को लकड़ी. तो कोई भी आग किसी भी लकड़ी को जलाने के लिए आजाद है पर जिन कारणों से कोई खास अग्नि किसी खास लकड़ी को किसी खास समय पर जला रही होती है शायद वही कारन इसका भी उतर है...........*

*४.प्रेत योनी का क्या अर्थ है ? मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है ?*
*कपोल  कल्पना है ये .......................*
*  ५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के सदस्य बन जातें हैं ?*

*ये तो कपोल कल्पना के साथ मजाक किया गया है ............................*

*कृपया चर्चा को आगे बढाएं........................*

----------


## aawara

*आइये मित्रों देखें की इन विषयों ब्रह्माण्ड,ईश्वर और आत्मा पे हमारे पूर्वजों का क्या कहना है .
*
*ब्रह्माण्ड के बारे में उपनिषदों का मत है की ये पांच भूतों  से बने हुए हैं.इन पांचो का एक स्वामी है -महतत्व .जिसमे ये पांचो विद्यमान रहते हैं.काल  पाकर ये महतत्व  फेलने लगता है जिसे हम सृस्थी का जन्म,रचना और विकास कहते हैं. फिर एक समय आता है जब यह फैलाव  सिमटने लगता है और महतत्व में केन्द्रित हो जाता है.इसको समझाने के लिए कहा गया है की जिस प्रकार मकड़े के भीतर से जाली निकलकर चारों ओर छा जाती है और सिमटकर मकड़े के अन्दर चली जाती है उसी प्रकार सृस्थी का बनना और ख़त्म होना होता है .*

----------


## aawara

*अब मकड़ा ब्रह्म है या प्रकृति यानि की सृस्थी की रचना इश्वर करता है या वोह अपने आप होती है .इस प्रश्न का उत्तर उपनिषदों ने दो प्रकार से दिया है.एक तो यह की मकड़ा ब्रह्म ही है और उसी के भीतर से सृस्थी प्रकट होती है .दूसरा यह की मकड़ा ,असल में ,प्रकृति के मूल तत्व अथवा महतत्व की उपमा है .ब्रह्म सृस्थी की रचना नहीं करता बल्कि सृस्थी इस महतत्व से निकलती है और उसी में वापस चली जाती है.इन्ही दो प्रकार के उतरों से आगे जाकर भारत में द्वेत  और अद्वेत निकले.  जिन्होंने ये मन की महतत्व तो जड़ है तो उससे चेतन सृस्थी कैसे निकाल सकती है .इसलिए ब्रह्म ने इसकी रचना की . ये लोग द्वेतबादी हुए .इसके विपरीत जिनके सामने यह प्रश्न आया की की दुनिया में अच्छे लोग भी हैं और बुरे भी ,पाप भी है और पुण्य भी ,सुख भी और दुःख भी फिर यह कैसे  माना जाये की पाप ,दुःख और दुराचार भी ब्रह्म से ही निकले हैं और ब्रह्म में भी दुःख और पाप का निवास है.,तो इनलोगों ने अद्वेत का मार्ग पकड़ा.और कहा की ब्रह्म निराकार ,निर्विकार और चेतन है .उसमे किसी प्रकार की भी इच्छा नहीं होती( क्यूंकि इच्छा भी एक विकार है ) इसलिए न तो  सृस्थी की रचना करने की उसे इच्छा हुई और न ही उसने की. सृस्थी प्रकृति के मूल तत्व (महतत्व) से निकली है और उसी में समां जाती है.* 
*जब यह प्रश्न अद्वेत वादियों के सामने आया की फिर हम सृस्थी में चेतना क्यूँ देखते हैं तो उन्होंने कहा की चेतन-स्वरुप केवल ब्रह्म है ,किन्तु, उस चेतना से व्यापत रहने के कारन हमें जड़ प्रकृति भी चेतन दिखाई पड़ती है .*

----------


## aawara

*उपनिषदों का विचार है की जिस प्रकार आकाश सर्वत्र फैला हुआ है (आदमी, जानवर,पर्वत यहाँ तक की एक -एक अनु के बहार ही नहीं उसके भीतर भी आकाश व्याप्त है. उसी प्रकार ब्रह्म भी सृस्थी के कण कण में व्याप्त है.)आत्मा और परमात्मा को उपनिषद एक मानते हैं .   जब कुम्हार कोई घड़ा बनाता है तो आकाश का एक खंड उस घड़े में भी व्याप्त हो जाता है .घड़ा शरीर है और उस घड़े में व्याप्त आकाश ही आत्मा है .जब घड़ा फुट जाता है (यानि शरीर छुट जाता है ) तब उसमे बंधा हुआ आकाश फिर बड़े आकाश में मिल जाता है .जिस घड़े का आकाश कर्म में गंध से दूषित है ,उस आकाश -खंड(आत्मा) को फिर किसी घड़े में समाना पड़ेगा. मगर जिसका आकाश निर्मल है (जिस मनुष्य की आत्मा निर्मल है )उस घड़े के फुट जाने पर उसका आकाश बापस घड़े में नहीं आता (अर्थात निर्मल मनुष्य की आत्मा पुनर्जन्म में नहीं पड़ती )*

*ये सारी बातें उपनिषदों के निचोड़ के रूप में रखी जा रही हैं .उपनिषदों में सारी बातें एक जगह सुलझा कर नहीं रखी गयी हैं . कई बातें तो आपस में परस्पर विरोधी भी हैं जिनके कारन और भी विचार-धाराएँ बनी.*

----------


## Akash78

> कृपया अपनी विद्वानी विषय पर ही दिखाएं,. ये हार्दिक विनती है . आज के लिए इतना ही . इश्वर तेरी सदा ही जय हो. इन सबको माफ़ करना. ये नहीं जानते की ये क्या बोल रहे हैं.


ज़रा हट के- 
भारत में अनीश्वरवाद की शुरुआत जैन और चार्वाक मत से मानी गई है और ईश्वरवाद की शुरुआत वेद से। यूरोप में अनीश्वरवादी दर्शन की शुरुआत सोफिस्ट समुदाय और सुकरात से मानी जा सकती है। स्टोइक दर्शन भी अनीश्वरवाद को फैलाने में कामयाब रहा।हालाँकि यह बहस बहुत ही प्राचीन रही है, लेकिन हर काल में यह नए रूप में सामने आती है। इस बहस का कोई अंत नहीं। यह हमारे संदेह को जितना पुख्ता करती है उतना ही हमारे विश्वास को भी। आस्तिकता और नास्तिकता को कुछ लोग अब एक ही सिक्के के दो पहलू मानने लगे हैं।



हालाँकि यह बहस बहुत ही प्राचीन रही है, लेकिन हर काल में यह नए रूप में सामने आती है। इस बहस का कोई अंत नहीं। यह हमारे संदेह को जितना पुख्ता करती है उतना ही हमारे विश्वास को भी। आस्तिकता और नास्तिकता को कुछ लोग अब एक ही सिक्के के दो पहलू मानने लगे हैं।

----------


## Akash78

[QUOTE=Akash78;394524]ज़रा हट के- 
[SIZE=3]
कार्ल मार्क्स, फ्रेड्रिक नीत्शे, इमानुएल कांट, हेगेल, जे. कृष्णमूर्ति, ओशो के अलावा ऐसे बहुत से प्रसिद्ध लोग हैं जिन्हें ईश्वर के होने पर संदेह रहा है या जिन्होंने ईश्वर के होने को नकार दिया है या यह मान लिया गया कि जीवन में ईश्वर की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं, चाहे वह हो या नहीं हो, जीवन ही है महत्वपूर्ण। अभी खबरों में ही कहीं पढ़ने में आया था कि मदर टेरेसा भी इस मामले में संदेह से भरी थी।

जो लोग वेद, कुरान, बाइबिल और गुरुग्रंथ साहिब को परम प्रमाण नहीं मानते उन्हें नास्तिक या अनीश्वरवादी कहा जाता है। भारत में न्याय और वेदांत दर्शनों को छोड़कर चार्वाक, सांख्य, योग, वैशेषिक, मीमांसा, बौद्ध और जैन को नास्तिक या अनीश्वरवादी मत का माना जाता है, क्योंकि इनमें ईश्वर को रचयिता, पालक और विनाशक नहीं माना गया है।

जिसने सभी तरह के धर्म, विज्ञान, धर्मशास्त्र और समाजशास्त्र का अध्ययन किया है या जिसमें थोड़ी-बहुत तार्किक बुद्धि का विकास हो गया है वह प्रत्येक मामले में 'शायद' शब्द का इस्तेमाल करेगा और ईश्वर के मामले में या तो संशयपूर्ण स्थिति में रहेगा या पूर्णत: कहेगा कि ईश्वर का होना एक भ्रम है, छलावा है। इस छल के आधार पर ही दुनिया के तमाम संगठित धर्म को अब तक जिंदा बनाए रखा है, जो एक-दूसरे के खिलाफ है।

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के - 

हाल ही के एक सर्वे से यह खुलासा हुआ कि 93 फीसदी ब्रितानी क्रिसमस पर चर्च जाने से बचते हैं। ओपिनियन मेटर्स द्वारा कराए गए सर्वेक्षण के मुताबिक केवल 11 फीसदी लोग क्रिसमस की प्रार्थना में भाग लेते हैं। पुरुषों की अपेक्षा महिलाएँ ही चर्च में जाती है। वैसे महिलाओं में भी यह प्रवृत्ति अब कम होती जा रही है।

2008 में लंदन में बहुत-सी बसों पर ईश्वर के नहीं होने का प्रचार किया गया था जिसे नास्तिकों की बस कहा जाता था। दूसरी ओर इस बस के खिलाफ ईश्*वरवादियों ने ईश्वर के होने का भी प्रचार जोर-शोर से किया।

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के - 
कहते हैं कि संकट के समय लोगों को भगवान ही याद आते हैं। एक अध्ययन के मुताबिक अमेरिका में आर्थिक संकट शुरू होने के बाद गिरजाघरों में श्रद्धालुओं की संख्या अचानक बढ़ गई थी। पश्चिमी देशों में आर्थिक मंदी के दौर में नौकरियाँ बचाने के लिए लोग प्रत्येक वह उपक्रम कर रहे थे जिसके लिए शायद वे तैयार नहीं थे। जैसे कि बॉस या भगवान की चापलूसी करना, ज्योतिष से सलाह लेना या फिर खुद का कोई व्यापार शुरू करने के बारे में सोचना।

उपरोक्त सर्वे इस्लाम को छोड़कर सभी धर्म के लोगों पर लागू किया जा सकता है, क्योंकि मस्जिद में महिलाएँ नहीं जाती। हालाँकि मस्जिदों में नमाज के लिए बढ़ती तादाद से लगता है कि मुस्लिम जनता पहले की अपेक्षा इस्लाम के ज्यादा नजदीक हो चली है। इस्लाम में नास्तिक लोगों को काफीर कहा जाता है।

----------


## Akash78

जरा हट के - 
हालाँकि मंदिर या मस्जिदों में बढ़ती तादाद को धार्मिकता से जोड़कर नहीं देखा जा सकता। लोग संकट के चलते, कट्टरता के चलते या सामाजिक दबाव के चलते धार्मिक स्थल, उत्सव या आयोजनों में जाने लगे हैं दूसरी ओर चूँकि धर्म भी आज के युग में व्यापार का बहुत बड़ा जरिया है इस कारण भी लोग उससे जुड़े हुए हैं। बहुत से लोगों का मानना है कि धर्म पूर्णत: निजी मामला है। प्रार्थना में माँग है तो फिर धर्म उसमें कहाँ रहा।

----------


## navinc4u

> *मित्र नविन जी , क्या आप यही कहना चाह रहे हैं की* *:- शून्य में से शून्य ही पैदा होता है और कुछ नही! बिग-बैंग थ्योरी कहती है ब्रह्माण्ड एक धमाके से पैदा हुआ? धमाका हुआ क्यों? घमाका करने का मटेरियल कहां से आया?*


* इसी बात पर मै काका कालेकर के लेख पर बापस आता हूँ शून्य से पहले क्या था ये बिग बैंग कैसे हुआ , ये पदार्थ कान्हा से आया जब हम ये ही नहीं समझ पा रहे तो इस्वर को क्या समझ पायेगे 
इश्वर काल और आयाम से परे है और हमारी बुद्धि आयाम और  काल के परे सोच ही नहीं सकती 
आप विज्ञान की बात करते है विज्ञान जड़ नहीं है वाल्की रोज नयी खोज हो रही है और आखिर विज्ञान ने एक नए तरह के कण ( पार्टिकल ) को खोजा जो शून्य से पैदा होता है और इसे नाम दिया God पार्टिकल*

----------


## navinc4u

[QUOTE=Akash78;394527]


> ज़रा हट के- 
> [SIZE=3]
> कार्ल मार्क्स, फ्रेड्रिक नीत्शे, इमानुएल कांट, हेगेल, जे. कृष्णमूर्ति, ओशो के अलावा ऐसे बहुत से प्रसिद्ध लोग हैं जिन्हें ईश्वर के होने पर संदेह रहा है या जिन्होंने ईश्वर के होने को नकार दिया है या यह मान लिया गया कि जीवन में ईश्वर की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं, चाहे वह हो या नहीं हो, जीवन ही है महत्वपूर्ण। अभी खबरों में ही कहीं पढ़ने में आया था कि मदर टेरेसा भी इस मामले में संदेह से भरी थी।
> 
> जो लोग वेद, कुरान, बाइबिल और गुरुग्रंथ साहिब को परम प्रमाण नहीं मानते उन्हें नास्तिक या अनीश्वरवादी कहा जाता है। भारत में न्याय और वेदांत दर्शनों को छोड़कर चार्वाक, सांख्य, योग, वैशेषिक, मीमांसा, बौद्ध और जैन को नास्तिक या अनीश्वरवादी मत का माना जाता है, क्योंकि इनमें ईश्वर को रचयिता, पालक और विनाशक नहीं माना गया है।
> 
> जिसने सभी तरह के धर्म, विज्ञान, धर्मशास्त्र और समाजशास्त्र का अध्ययन किया है या जिसमें थोड़ी-बहुत तार्किक बुद्धि का विकास हो गया है वह प्रत्येक मामले में 'शायद' शब्द का इस्तेमाल करेगा और ईश्वर के मामले में या तो संशयपूर्ण स्थिति में रहेगा या पूर्णत: कहेगा कि ईश्वर का होना एक भ्रम है, छलावा है। इस छल के आधार पर ही दुनिया के तमाम संगठित धर्म को अब तक जिंदा बनाए रखा है, जो एक-दूसरे के खिलाफ है।


 दे*खिये ये हिन्दू सनातन धर्म ही था जिसने चार्वाक और महावीर को भी ऋषि माना और अन्य धर्मो की तरह नहीं जन्हा किसी तरह के तर्क वितर्क की जगह नहीं ,
कुछ धर्मो में तो तर्क करने वालो को मार देने का हुक्म है वो भी इस्वर की तरफ से .जवकी सनातन धर्म में इस तरह के आयोजन किये जाते थे जिसमे आप अपने संदेह को रख कर उसका निवारण कर सकते थे 
*

----------


## MR.Arjun

*ईस्वर एक शक्ति है /सर्व व्यापी ,सर्व शक्ति मान / जो महशुश किया जाता है /इसे तर्क की कसौटी पे परखा नही जा सकता है / अगर ५% लोग कहता हे की प्रभु नही है तो क्या बांकी ९५% लोग झूठा है क्या ?  जो किसी न किसी रूप में उन्हें मानता चला आ रहा है /  कुछ लोग अपना तर्क दे कर झूठलाने 
 की कोशिस मात्र करते हैं? इससे सचाई तो नही बदल जायेगा दोस्त /*

----------


## navinc4u

> जरा हट के - 
> हालाँकि मंदिर या मस्जिदों में बढ़ती तादाद को धार्मिकता से जोड़कर नहीं देखा जा सकता। लोग संकट के चलते, कट्टरता के चलते या सामाजिक दबाव के चलते धार्मिक स्थल, उत्सव या आयोजनों में जाने लगे हैं दूसरी ओर चूँकि धर्म भी आज के युग में व्यापार का बहुत बड़ा जरिया है इस कारण भी लोग उससे जुड़े हुए हैं। बहुत से लोगों का मानना है कि धर्म पूर्णत: निजी मामला है। प्रार्थना में माँग है तो फिर धर्म उसमें कहाँ रहा।


 *आपकी बात का जबाब भी काका कालेकर के लेख में मिलाता है काका लिखते है की इस्वर इतना महान है की वो हमारो बुद्धि के परे है फिर इस्वर में कब किस से कहा की मेरी इस्तुती करो , या मेरी खुशामद करो इस से मै प्रसन्न हूँगा , मेरे सामने गिड़ गिडाओ तो मै खुश हूंगा मै बहुत खुशामद पसंद हूँ
लेकिन इन धर्माचार्यो  ने ऐसा प्रस्तुत किया की वो अपने विरुद्ध कोई बात सुन कर बहुत नाराज होता , उसे खुसामद पसंद है इश्वर निंदा करने से बड़ा कोई पाप नहीं , इस्वर अपने अपनी निंदा करने वाले को दंड देता है आदि आदि 
और इस वाहने से वो आपनी पूजा करवाने लगे आदमी की मेहनत की कमाई को विना कोई कम धंधा किये खाने लगे उस पर तुर्रा ये की ये अकर्मायण लोग आपने को महान और दूसरो को तुच्छ समझते है
*

----------


## r prasad

ये प्रश्न बहुत ही जटिल है , ये बताना आसान भी नहीं की ईश्वर है या नहीं 
मै एक छात्र और और एक दर्शन के विद्वान प्रोफ़ेसर की बीच बातचीत के अंश दे रहा हूँ हो सकता है आप में से कई लोगों ने ये पढ़ा हो लेकिन फिर भी 
*" और साथ ही मै क्षमा चाहता हूँ क्योंकि ये हिंदी में नहीं है "*

*
" An atheist professor of philosophy speaks to his class on the problem science has with God, The Almighty. He asks one of his new students to stand and.....

 Prof:-So you believe in God?
 Student:-Absolutely, sir.
 Prof: -Is God good?

 Student:-Sure.
 Prof:-Is God all-powerful?
 Student: -Yes.
Prof:-My brother died of cancer even though he prayed to God to heal him. Most of us would attempt to help others who are ill. But God didn't. How is this God good then? Hmm?

 (Student is silent.)

 Prof:-You can't answer, can you? Let's start again, young fellow Is God well?

 Student:-Yes.
 Prof:-Is Satan good?
 Student: - No.
 Prof:-Where does Satan come from? 

 Student:-From...God.... 

 Prof:-That's right. Tell me son, is there evil in this world?
Student:-Yes.
 Prof:-Evil is everywhere, isn't it? And God did make everything. Correct?

 Student:-Yes.
 Prof:-So who created evil?

 (Student does not answer.)

 Prof:-Is there sickness? Immorality? Hatred? Ugliness? All these terrible things exist in the world, don't they?

 Student:-Yes, sir.
 Prof:-So, who created them?

 (Student has no answer.)

 Prof:-Science says you have 5 senses you use to identify and observe the world around you. Tell me, son...Have you ever
 seen God?
 Student:-No, sir.

 Prof:-Tell us if you have ever heard your God?
 Student:-No, sir. 


 Prof:-Have you ever felt your God, tasted your God, smelt your God? Have you ever had any sensory perception of God for that matter?

 Student:-No, sir. I'm afraid I haven't.

 Prof: -Yet you still believe in Him?
 Student:-Yes.

Prof:-According to empirical, testable, demonstrable protocol, science says your GOD doesn't exist. What do you say to that, son?
 Student:-Nothing. I only have my faith.

 Prof:-Yes. Faith and that is the problem science has.
 Student:-Professor, is there such a thing as heat?

 Prof:-Yes.
 Student:-And is there such a thing as cold?

 Prof:-Yes.
 Student:-No sir. There isn't.

(The lecture theatre becomes very quiet with this turn of events.) 

Student-: Sir, you can have lots of heat, even more heat, superheat, mega heat, white heat, a little heat or no heat. But we don't have anything called cold. We can hit 458 degrees below zero which is no heat, but we can't go any further after that.  

 There is no such thing as cold. Cold is only a word we use to describe the absence of heat. We cannot measure cold. Heat is energy. Cold is not the opposite of heat, sir, just the absence of it. (There is pin-drop silence in the lecture theatre.)

 Student:-What about darkness, Professor? Is there such a thing as darkness?
 Prof:-Yes. What is night if there isn't darkness?

 Student:-You're wrong again, sir. Darkness is the absence of something. You can have low light, normal light, bright light, flashing light....But if you have no light constantly, you have nothing and its called darkness, isn't it? In reality, darkness isn't. If it were you would be able to make darkness darker, wouldn't you?

Prof:-So what is the point you are making, young man?
 Student:-Sir, my point is your philosophical premise is flawed.


 Prof:-Flawed? Can you explain how?
 Student:-Sir, you are working on the premise of duality. You argue there is life and then there is death, a good God and a bad God. You are viewing the concept of God as something finite, something we can measure. Sir, science can't even explain a thought. It uses electricity and magnetism, but has never seen, much less fully understood either one. To view death as the opposite of life is to be ignorant of the fact that death cannot exist as a substantive thing. Death is not the opposite of life: just the absence of it.

 Now tell me, Professor. Do you teach your students that they evolved from a monkey?

 Prof:-If you are referring to the natural evolutionary process, yes, of course, I do.

Student:-Have you ever observed evolution with your own eyes, sir?

 (The Professor shakes his head with a smile, beginning to realize where the argument is going.)

Student:-Since no one has ever observed the process of evolution at work and cannot even prove that this process is an on-going endeavor, are you not teaching your opinion, sir? Are you not a scientist but a preacher? (The class is in uproar.)

Student:-Is there anyone in the class who has ever seen the Professor's brain?
 (The class breaks out into laughter.)
 Student: - Is there anyone here who has ever heard the Professor's brain, felt it, touched or smelt it? No one appears to have done so. So, according to the established rules of empirical, stable, demonstrable protocol, science says that you have no brain, sir. With all due respect, sir, how do we then trust your lectures, sir?

(The room is silent. The professor stares at the student, his face unfathomable.)

Prof:-I guess you'll have to take them on faith, son.

Student:-That is it sir.... The link between man & god is FAITH. That is all that keeps things moving & alive."*

पोस्ट हिंदी में ना होने कारण मै आप सभी एक बार फिर क्षमा मांगता हूँ 

आपका आर प्रसाद

----------


## devvrat

> देवव्रत जी ,
> आपकी बातों से निम्न प्रश्न खड़े उठतें हैं –
> १.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है?२.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्याअर्थहै ?३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव  में समाने का क्या नियम है ?क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव  में समा सकती है?४.प्रेत योनी का क्या अर्थ है? मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है? ५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के बन जातें हैं? उपरोक्त सवालों के जवाब के बिना तो इन बातो को अंधविश्वास ही माना जा सकता है|


*धन्यवाद रणवीर जी 
में उक्त प्रश्नों के लिए आपका आभारी रहूंगा| आप भी इस प्रकार के आत्मा-परमात्मा के तत्व-ज्ञान में व्यापक रुची रखते है| आपके प्रश्न संख्या - ३ का उत्तर में अभी नही दे पा रहा हूँ| शेष प्रश्न का उत्तर मेरे विचार से निम्नप्रकार है|

१.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है?
उत्तर :- आत्मा सुक्र और अंड के निषेचन से उत्पन जीव के प्रारम्भिक शरीर (जन्म से पूर्व गर्भस्त शरीर या निषेचित अंकुरित-बीजरूपी शरीर) में सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा से ही उत्पन होती है जो जन्म लेने वाले जीव के शरीर में उसी तरह व्याप्त हो जाती है अथार्त परमात्मा से पृथक रूप धारण कर जीव के शरीर में व्याप्त हो जाती है| जैसे सर्वजगत में परमात्मा व्याप्त है| और जीव की मृत्यु के दोरान आत्मा शरीर छोड़ कर वापस उसी परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाती है| जिसे मोक्ष कहते है| 
(जिस प्रकार कार्बनडाई-आक्साइड वायुमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है और फिर वृक्षों द्वारा श्वसन क्रिया से आक्सिजन में बदल कर वायुअमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है| फिर यही आक्सिजन मानवो व पशुओ के श्वसन से कार्बनडाईआक्साईड में बदल कर वायु मंडल में विलीन हो जाती है| किसी बर्तन विशेष में न होने के उपरांत भी यह वायु मंडल से जीवो को मिलाती रहती है क्योकि यह वायुमंडल में विलीन अवस्था व्याप्त होती है यही इनकी प्रकृति है)
मेरे विचार से ऐसी ही परमात्मा की प्रकृति है जो एक अंश के रूप "आत्मा के रूप" में जीवो में व्याप्त होता है और उस जीव की उस आत्मा अथार्त परमात्मा का अंश उसकी मृत्यु दोरान उससे निकल कर परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाता है"  
२.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्या अर्थ है?
उत्तर :-   जब जीव की मृत्यु के पश्चात तत्व ( आत्मा) वापस उसी परमात्मा (जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है आदि-अनादि है) में विलीन हो जाता है तो इसे आत्मा की 'मोक्ष-गति' (उत्तम-गति) कहते है| ये में पूर्व में अपने उक्त लेख में स्पष्ट कर चुका है| 
३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव में समाने का क्या नियम है? क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव में समा सकती है? 
उत्तर :-  इस प्रकार के नियम अभी मेरे लिए शोध और विचार के विषय है जब तक में किसी निष्कर्ष पर नही पंहुचा जाता कोई उल-जलूल उत्तर देना उच्चित नही समझता| 
४.प्रेत-योनि का क्या अर्थ है?  मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है?
उत्तर :-  कुच्छ मामलों में जीव की मृत्यु पश्चात जब यह (आत्मा) उक्त (मोक्ष या पुर्नजन्म) दोनों ही स्थितियों में से किसी स्थिति को प्राप्त नही हो पाता है तो इस स्थिति को 'प्रेत-योनि' या 'प्रेत' (भूत, जिन्न, पितर, देव-पितर, आदि उनके व्यवहार व लोकाचार के अनुसार) कहते है| यह 'प्रेत-योनि' (अधम-गति)  को प्राप्त होती है| 
अथार्त सामान्यतया किसी कारण विशेष कोई जीव मृत्यु पश्चात प्रेत-योनि को प्राप्त नही होता है| हजारो-लाखो की मृत्यु उपरांत, उनमें से कुच्छ ही किशोर(परिवार से लगाव व मोह रखने वाले बालक) व वयस्क मनुष्यों की आत्माए मृत्यु पश्चात प्रेत-योनि को प्राप्त होती है| 
इसका मुख्य कारण मनुष्य का उसके जीवन के प्रति "मोह" है| जीवन के साथ जुड़े हुए अनेको-अनेक रिश्तो, कार्यो और विचारों के प्रति "मोह'" है| उसके किये गए कर्मो के प्रति मोह है| अगर अंतकाल (मृत्यु के समय मृतक मनुष्य का जीवन के प्रति "मोह" छूट जाता है तो वह "प्रेत-गति" को कदापि प्राप्त नही होता है|  यहाँ में यह भी स्पष्ट करना चाहूँगा कि मनुष्य के अतिरिक्त अन्य किसी जीव की आत्मा प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त नही होती है क्योकि उनके "मोह" का दायरा बहुत ही सिमित है| वे मृत्यु के बाद मोक्ष (उत्तम गति) या पुनर्जन्म(माध्यम-गति) को प्राप्त होते है|  
५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के सदस्य बन जातें हैं?
उत्तर :-  नही, ऐसा नही है| इसका सीधा सम्बन्ध मनुष्य के जीवन, उसके संबंधियों, उसके विचारों, उसके कार्यो, कर्मो के प्रति "मोह" से है| किसी व्यक्ति की असमय मृत्यु उस मृतक की जीव-आत्मा को "मोह" के बंधन में बाधने में अपेक्षाकृत अधिक कारण बनती है| जिससे एक मनुष्य की असमय मृत्यु उसकी आत्मा के प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त की अधिक संभावना उत्पन करती है| ऐसे मृतको का परम्परागत ढंग के साथ "विधिपूर्वक" अंतिम संस्कार आवश्यक होता है| शेष मृतक जो पूर्ण वृध्दावस्था प्राप्त कर मृत्यु को प्राप्त होते है| उनका सामान्यतया बिना कोई कर्मकांड के ही सामान्य-परम्परागत तरीको से शव निस्तारण करके ही अंतिम संस्कार कर शव निस्तारण किया जाता है| 
अत: जीवन व जीवन से सम्बंधित किसी विषय, वस्तु, व्यक्ति, विचार, कर्म इत्यादि के प्रति प्रबल-मोह ही एक मृतक की आत्मा को प्रेत-गति(अधम-गति) की और ले जाता है|   
*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by navinc4u


आपकी बात का जबाब भी काका कालेकर के लेख में मिलाता है काका लिखते है की इस्वर इतना महान है की वो हमारो बुद्धि के परे है फिर इस्वर में कब किस से कहा की मेरी इस्तुती करो , या मेरी खुशामद करो इस से मै प्रसन्न हूँगा , मेरे सामने गिड़ गिडाओ तो मै खुश हूंगा मै बहुत खुशामद पसंद हूँ
लेकिन इन धर्माचार्यो  ने ऐसा प्रस्तुत किया की वो अपने विरुद्ध कोई बात सुन कर बहुत नाराज होता , उसे खुसामद पसंद है इश्वर निंदा करने से बड़ा कोई पाप नहीं , इस्वर अपने अपनी निंदा करने वाले को दंड देता है आदि आदि 
और इस वाहने से वो आपनी पूजा करवाने लगे आदमी की मेहनत की कमाई को विना कोई कम धंधा किये खाने लगे उस पर तुर्रा ये की ये अकर्मायण लोग आपने को महान और दूसरो को तुच्छ समझते है



 काका अपने लेख को समाप्त करते हुए कहते है सारे धर्माचार्यो चाहे वो किसी भी धर्म से सम्बंधित हो ने इस्वर को छोटा करने की कोशिश की 
कुछ ने अच्छी नियत से जिस से बह हमारी कल्पना में समां पाए , कुछ ने उसे आयाम देने की कोशिश की जिस से वो आम आदमी की कल्पना में समाये 
कुछ ने अपनी बात मनवाने की नियत से पैगम्बर और अवतारों का खेल खेला और वोला वो खुदा का भेजा उनका दूत है और इस्वर उनके मुह से अपनी बात कह रहा है आदि आदि
इस्वर को सबसे ज्यादा छोटा उनलोगों ने किया जो इस्वर के नाम का उपयोग लोगो को डराने के लिए करते है 
इनलोगों ने इस्वर जैसी काल और आयामों के परे को  ( मुझे माफ़ करे मुझे इस्वर के लिए कोई संबोधन नहीं मिला ) किताब में लिखी इबारत में समेट कर रख दिया 
इस्वर को जितना छोटा तथाकथित पीर पैगम्बरों और धर्माचार्यो ने किया उतना उस अनपढ़ किसान  ने नहीं किया जो हर अच्छी बुरी बात में इस्वर की मर्जी ढूंढ़ लेता है
बाकि इस्वर क्या है ये तो इस्वर ही जाने*

----------


## Akash78

*ज़रा हट के -* आधुनिक माइंड : वैज्ञानिक और बौद्धिक युग में तो नास्तिक या अनीश्वरवादियों की संख्या कुछ कम नहीं है। अनीश्वरवादी लोग सभी देशों और कालों में पाए जाते हैं। कार्ल मार्क्स के बाद अनीश्वरवादियों की संख्या में लगातार इजाफा हुआ है, लेकिन अनीश्वरवाद के मायने सभी जगह अलग-अलग रहे हैं।

एक दौर था जबकि लोग या तो ईश्वर को मानते या नहीं मानते थे, लेकिन आधुनिक मनुष्य को समझ में नहीं आ रहा है कि ईश्वर है या नहीं। सारे तर्क, सारे तथ्य और विज्ञान की बातें तो ईश्वझर के नहीं होने की सूचना देते हैं, लेकिन जीवन के दुख और संताप से बचना है तो ईश्वर को मानने में कोई बुराई नहीं है। यदि हमने कहा कि ईश्वर नहीं है तो फिर समाज, धर्म और शायद राष्ट्र से भी हमें बहिष्कृत कर दिया जाए। तो चुप रहो।
जैन और बौद्ध धर्म को नास्तिकों का धर्म माना जाता है। कम्युनिस्ट विचारधारा के लोग भी नास्तिक माने जाते हैं। विज्ञान ने अभी तय नहीं किया है कि ईश्वर है या नहीं है। विज्ञान का मानना है कि ईश्वर को जानने से कहीं ज्यादा जरूरी है ब्रह्मांड के रहस्य को जानना। ब्रह्मांड का परम तत्व कौन-सा है उसे जानना। वेद ने जिसे ब्रह्माणु कहा है विज्ञान ने अभी उसकी खोज जारी रखी हुई है।

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के -

 तार्किक युद्ध :
अनीश्वरवादियों का तर्क : यदि आप यह कहते हैं कि ईश्वर, अल्लाह या गॉड ने संसार को छह दिन में बनाकर सातवें दिन विश्राम किया तो फिर तर्क करने वाले कहेंगे कि ईश्वर को किसने बनाया और क्या ईश्वर को भी आराम करने की आवश्यकता होती है। सृष्टी बनाने की जरूरत क्यों पड़ी? क्या आत्मा भी बनाई गई है? यदि बनाई है तो कौन से तत्व से बनाई। क्या ईश्वर को भी शैतान से डर लगता है। दुनिया में लोगों के साथ इतना अन्याय होता है न्याय तो होता कहीं दिखता ही नहीं। देर भी है और अंधेर भी।

अनीश्वरवादी लोग मानते हैं कि ईश्वर के अस्तित्व का कोई सबूत नहीं है। ब्रह्मांड या प्रकृति के सारे नियमों को विज्ञान से समझा जा सकता है। जगत और जीवन की उत्पत्ति, पालन और विनाश के नियम को भी विज्ञान समझा सकता है। धर्मग्रंथों में जो भी लिखा है वह कपोलकल्पित और मानव को भ्रमित करने वाला है।

उनकी परीकथाएँ मनुष्य के दिमाग में इस कदर घुस गई है कि अब वे उसे किसी भी तरह से असत्य मानने को तैयार नहीं है, जबकि उनके कोई ऐतिहासिक प्रमाण नहीं है। स्वर्ग और नर्क की कल्पनाएँ, प्रलय या कयामत के दिन के फैसले की बातें या फिर भयभीत करने वाला ईश्वर। ईश्वर भी ऐसा कि दूसरे धर्म के ईश्वयर से श्रेष्ठ और लड़ाने वाला ईश्वर। पाप और पुण्य का डर बिठाने वाला ईश्व र। धर्मग्रंथों की बकवास और झूठी बातों ने एक मनुष्य को दूसरे मनुष्य से अलग कर उनमें नफरत के बीज बो दिए हैं।

----------


## Akash78

ज़रा हट के - 

ईश्वरवादियों का तर्क : इस ब्रह्मांड को सृजित करने वाला कोई तो होगा। मनुष्य की ताकत नहीं है कि वह ब्रह्मांड रच दे या मनुष्य बना दें। नास्तिक या अनीश्वरवादी लोग देखी, सुनी, महसूस की हुई या तार्किक बातों को ही सत्य मानते हैं जबकि सत्य को जानना इतना आसान नहीं।

ईश्वर रहस्यपूर्ण और अनंत है उसे तर्क या विज्ञान के द्वारा नहीं जाना जा सकता। कोई तो है *जो हम सभी को जिंदा और इस ब्रह्मांड को चलायमान रखे हुए है। ईश्वञर के कारण ही हम नियमों से बंधे रहकर सत्य और न्याय की राह पर चलते हैं। न्याय का राज्य ईश्वर से ही कायम रहता है। हम इस ब्रह्मांड में रेत के एक कण पर खड़े हैं। विशालकाय ब्रह्मांड का और हमारा होना ही उसके होने की सूचना देता है। इससे बड़ा और दूसरा कोई सबूत नहीं।

----------


## Ranveer

> [B][SIZE="2"]
> १.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है?
> उत्तर :- आत्मा सुक्र और अंड के निषेचन से उत्पन जीव के प्रारम्भिक शरीर (जन्म से पूर्व गर्भस्त शरीर या निषेचित अंकुरित-बीजरूपी शरीर) में सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा से ही उत्पन होती है जो जन्म लेने वाले जीव के शरीर में उसी तरह व्याप्त हो जाती है अथार्त परमात्मा से पृथक रूप धारण कर जीव के शरीर में व्याप्त हो जाती है| जैसे सर्वजगत में परमात्मा व्याप्त है| और जीव की मृत्यु के दोरान आत्मा शरीर छोड़ कर वापस उसी परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाती है| जिसे मोक्ष कहते है| 
> (जिस प्रकार कार्बनडाई-आक्साइड वायुमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है और फिर वृक्षों द्वारा श्वसन क्रिया से आक्सिजन में बदल कर वायुअमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है| फिर यही आक्सिजन मानवो व पशुओ के श्वसन से कार्बनडाईआक्साईड में बदल कर वायु मंडल में विलीन हो जाती है| किसी बर्तन विशेष में न होने के उपरांत भी यह वायु मंडल से जीवो को मिलाती रहती है क्योकि यह वायुमंडल में विलीन अवस्था व्याप्त होती है यही इनकी प्रकृति है)
> मेरे विचार से ऐसी ही परमात्मा की प्रकृति है जो एक अंश के रूप "आत्मा के रूप" में जीवो में व्याप्त होता है और उस जीव की उस आत्मा अथार्त परमात्मा का अंश उसकी मृत्यु दोरान उससे निकल कर परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाता है"



प्रिय मित्र 
आपकी मत बहुत हद तक सही हैं और उनको माना जा सकता है |
परन्तु एक समस्या ये है की इसे भौतिक माना जाए या चेतन्य 
मुझे लगता है की आत्मा को कार्बन डाई ओक्सिड से तुलना नहीं किया जा सकता क्यूंकि उदाहरण हमेशा सामान गुणों और विशेषताओं वाले पदार्थों में किया जाता है |आत्मा शुद्ध चेतना के रूप में मौजूद है और कार्बन डाई ओक्सिड भौतिक पदार्थ है | तो उसके जैसे गुण उसमे नहीं हो सकते |
इस विषय पर प्रकाश डालें |

----------


## Ranveer

> *आपकी बात का जबाब भी काका कालेकर के लेख में मिलाता है काका लिखते है की इस्वर इतना महान है की वो हमारो बुद्धि के परे है फिर इस्वर में कब किस से कहा की मेरी इस्तुती करो , या मेरी खुशामद करो इस से मै प्रसन्न हूँगा , मेरे सामने गिड़ गिडाओ तो मै खुश हूंगा मै बहुत खुशामद पसंद हूँ
> लेकिन इन धर्माचार्यो  ने ऐसा प्रस्तुत किया की वो अपने विरुद्ध कोई बात सुन कर बहुत नाराज होता , उसे खुसामद पसंद है इश्वर निंदा करने से बड़ा कोई पाप नहीं , इस्वर अपने अपनी निंदा करने वाले को दंड देता है आदि आदि 
> और इस वाहने से वो आपनी पूजा करवाने लगे आदमी की मेहनत की कमाई को विना कोई कम धंधा किये खाने लगे उस पर तुर्रा ये की ये अकर्मायण लोग आपने को महान और दूसरो को तुच्छ समझते है
> *





> *
>  काका अपने लेख को समाप्त करते हुए कहते है सारे धर्माचार्यो चाहे वो किसी भी धर्म से सम्बंधित हो ने इस्वर को छोटा करने की कोशिश की 
> कुछ ने अच्छी नियत से जिस से बह हमारी कल्पना में समां पाए , कुछ ने उसे आयाम देने की कोशिश की जिस से वो आम आदमी की कल्पना में समाये 
> कुछ ने अपनी बात मनवाने की नियत से पैगम्बर और अवतारों का खेल खेला और वोला वो खुदा का भेजा उनका दूत है और इस्वर उनके मुह से अपनी बात कह रहा है आदि आदि
> इस्वर को सबसे ज्यादा छोटा उनलोगों ने किया जो इस्वर के नाम का उपयोग लोगो को डराने के लिए करते है 
> इनलोगों ने इस्वर जैसी काल और आयामों के परे को  ( मुझे माफ़ करे मुझे इस्वर के लिए कोई संबोधन नहीं मिला ) किताब में लिखी इबारत में समेट कर रख दिया 
> इस्वर को जितना छोटा तथाकथित पीर पैगम्बरों और धर्माचार्यो ने किया उतना उस अनपढ़ किशन ने नहीं किया जो हर अच्छी बुरी बात में इस्वर की मर्जी ढूंढ़ लेता है
> बाकि इस्वर क्या है ये तो इस्वर ही जाने*


 उपरोक्त बातों में दम है |मै भी कुछ हद तक सहमत हूँ |

----------


## Ranveer

> The link between man & god is FAITH. That is all that keeps things moving & alive."[/B]


सत्य वचन .....!!

----------


## navinc4u

> *अब मकड़ा ब्रह्म है या प्रकृति यानि की सृस्थी की रचना इश्वर करता है या वोह अपने आप होती है .इस प्रश्न का उत्तर उपनिषदों ने दो प्रकार से दिया है.एक तो यह की मकड़ा ब्रह्म ही है और उसी के भीतर से सृस्थी प्रकट होती है .दूसरा यह की मकड़ा ,असल में ,प्रकृति के मूल तत्व अथवा महतत्व की उपमा है .ब्रह्म सृस्थी की रचना नहीं करता बल्कि सृस्थी इस महतत्व से निकलती है और उसी में वापस चली जाती है.इन्ही दो प्रकार के उतरों से आगे जाकर भारत में द्वेत  और अद्वेत निकले.  जिन्होंने ये मन की महतत्व तो जड़ है तो उससे चेतन सृस्थी कैसे निकाल सकती है .इसलिए ब्रह्म ने इसकी रचना की . ये लोग द्वेतबादी हुए .इसके विपरीत जिनके सामने यह प्रश्न आया की की दुनिया में अच्छे लोग भी हैं और बुरे भी ,पाप भी है और पुण्य भी ,सुख भी और दुःख भी फिर यह कैसे  माना जाये की पाप ,दुःख और दुराचार भी ब्रह्म से ही निकले हैं और ब्रह्म में भी दुःख और पाप का निवास है.,तो इनलोगों ने अद्वेत का मार्ग पकड़ा.और कहा की ब्रह्म निराकार ,निर्विकार और चेतन है .उसमे किसी प्रकार की भी इच्छा नहीं होती( क्यूंकि इच्छा भी एक विकार है ) इसलिए न तो  सृस्थी की रचना करने की उसे इच्छा हुई और न ही उसने की. सृस्थी प्रकृति के मूल तत्व (महतत्व) से निकली है और उसी में समां जाती है.* 
> *जब यह प्रश्न अद्वेत वादियों के सामने आया की फिर हम सृस्थी में चेतना क्यूँ देखते हैं तो उन्होंने कहा की चेतन-स्वरुप केवल ब्रह्म है ,किन्तु, उस चेतना से व्यापत रहने के कारन हमें जड़ प्रकृति भी चेतन दिखाई पड़ती है .*


* ब्रहम के बारे में जितना चिंतन हमारे ऋषियों ने किया उतना किसी अन्य धर्मालंबियो द्वारा नहीं किया गया और इसका कारण है हमारी किसी मतान्तरो को आदर देने और हर विचार को तर्क की कसौटी पर कसने की परम्परा .
हमने धर्म को किसी किताब में बंद करने की कोशिश नहीं बल्की धर्म को प्रवाहमान माना जिसमे तर्क की जगह थी दूसरे मतालाम्बियो के लिए आदर था 
लेकिन अन्य धर्मो में इसे कायरता माना गया , किताब में लिखे को अंतिम सत्य माना गया और दूसरे मताल्म्बियो को जान से मार देने को धर्म का हिस्सा माना ग*या

----------


## devvrat

> प्रिय मित्र 
> आपकी मत बहुत हद तक सही हैं और उनको माना जा सकता है|
> परन्तु एक समस्या ये है की इसे भौतिक माना जाए या चेतन्य मुझे लगता है की आत्मा को कार्बन डाई ओक्सिड से तुलना नहीं किया जा सकता क्यूंकि उदाहरण हमेशा सामान गुणों और विशेषताओं वाले पदार्थों में किया जाता है |आत्मा शुद्ध चेतना के रूप में मौजूद है और कार्बन डाई ओक्सिड भौतिक पदार्थ है| तो उसके जैसे गुण उसमे नहीं हो सकते |
> इस विषय पर प्रकाश डालें |


रणवीर जी 
*मेने आक्सीजन व कार्बनडाई आक्साइड का उदाहरण आत्मा से इनकी तुलना करने के उद्देश्य से नही दिया है|लेकिन ईश्वरीय सत्ता अथार्थ आत्मा-परमात्मा को समझने व समझाने के लिए उदाहरण तो स्थूल पदार्थो के ही देने पड़ेगे| क्योकि आत्मा को तो कुच्छ अंतर्मुखी-मनुष्य समझ सकते है या महसूस कर सकते है| लेकिन जब तक कोई असाधारण मनुष्य अपनी आत्मा को परमात्मा से जोड़ नही लेता तब तक वह ईश्वर को नही समझ सकता और न ही महसूस कर सकता है| केवल श्रद्धावश मान सकता है|* 

*हमारे प्राचीन ऋषि, मुनियों, महात्माओं व आध्यात्मवादियो ने तो जनसामान्य को ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा) को समझाने के लिए हर स्थूल पदार्थ को ईश्वरीय सत्ता से जोड़ा है| सभी प्राकृतिक व मानवीय शक्तियों व मानव द्वारा रचित संसाधनों से भी ईश्वर को समझाने की पूर्ण कोशिस की है| लेकिन कोई नास्तिक समझना ही नही चाहे तो उसे तो फिर ईश्वर ही समझा सकता है|*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

:clap::clap::clap::clap:


> रणवीर जी 
> *मेने आक्सीजन व कार्बनडाई आक्साइड का उदाहरण आत्मा से इनकी तुलना करने के उद्देश्य से नही दिया है|लेकिन ईश्वरीय सत्ता अथार्थ आत्मा-परमात्मा को समझने व समझाने के लिए उदाहरण तो स्थूल पदार्थो के ही देने पड़ेगे| क्योकि आत्मा को तो कुच्छ अंतर्मुखी-मनुष्य समझ सकते है या महसूस कर सकते है| लेकिन जब तक कोई असाधारण मनुष्य अपनी आत्मा को परमात्मा से जोड़ नही लेता तब तक वह ईश्वर को नही समझ सकता और न ही महसूस कर सकता है| केवल श्रद्धावश मान सकता है|* 
> 
> *हमारे प्राचीन ऋषि, मुनियों, महात्माओं व आध्यात्मवादियो ने तो जनसामान्य को ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा) को समझाने के लिए हर स्थूल पदार्थ को ईश्वरीय सत्ता से जोड़ा है| सभी प्राकृतिक व मानवीय शक्तियों व मानव द्वारा रचित संसाधनों से भी ईश्वर को समझाने की पूर्ण कोशिस की है| लेकिन कोई नास्तिक समझना ही नही चाहे तो उसे तो फिर ईश्वर ही समझा सकता है|*

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी 
> *मेने आक्सीजन व कार्बनडाई आक्साइड का उदाहरण आत्मा से इनकी तुलना करने के उद्देश्य से नही दिया है|लेकिन ईश्वरीय सत्ता अथार्थ आत्मा-परमात्मा को समझने व समझाने के लिए उदाहरण तो स्थूल पदार्थो के ही देने पड़ेगे| क्योकि आत्मा को तो कुच्छ अंतर्मुखी-मनुष्य समझ सकते है या महसूस कर सकते है| लेकिन जब तक कोई असाधारण मनुष्य अपनी आत्मा को परमात्मा से जोड़ नही लेता तब तक वह ईश्वर को नही समझ सकता और न ही महसूस कर सकता है| केवल श्रद्धावश मान सकता है|* 
> 
> *हमारे प्राचीन ऋषि, मुनियों, महात्माओं व आध्यात्मवादियो ने तो जनसामान्य को ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा) को समझाने के लिए हर स्थूल पदार्थ को ईश्वरीय सत्ता से जोड़ा है| सभी प्राकृतिक व मानवीय शक्तियों व मानव द्वारा रचित संसाधनों से भी ईश्वर को समझाने की पूर्ण कोशिस की है| लेकिन कोई नास्तिक समझना ही नही चाहे तो उसे तो फिर ईश्वर ही समझा सकता है|*


देवव्रत जी ,

चलिए मान लेता हूँ की आपने उदाहरण तुलना करने के लिए नहीं , समझने और समझाने के लिए दिया | परन्तु ये भी दोषरहित नहीं है , गौर करिए -तर्कशास्त्र के अनुसार हमेशा उदाहरण सामान ही गुणों और विशेषताओं वाले पदार्थ का ही दिया जा सकता है अन्यथा उसमे दोष मौजूद रहता है | 
आपने आत्मा को कार्बन डाई ओक्साइड और ओक्सीजन से उपमा देकर समझाया  की " जिस प्रकार  कार्बनडाई-आक्साइड वायुमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है और फिर वृक्षों द्वारा श्वसन क्रिया से आक्सिजन में बदल कर वायुअमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है| फिर यही आक्सिजन मानवो व पशुओ के श्वसन से कार्बनडाईआक्साईड में बदल कर वायु मंडल में विलीन हो जाती है|" , अब  यदि आत्मा को इसी तरह का माने तो यही अर्थ निकलता है की आत्मा ( ओक्सिजन और कार्बन डाई ओक्साइड  ) भी किसी वायुमंडल (परमात्मा ) का हिस्सा है और वो इस जगत में स्वरुप बदलकर स्थानांतरित होती रहती है |
इसका अर्थ है की किसी भी परिस्थिति में आत्मा ( ओक्सिजन और कार्बन डाई ओक्साइड  ) उस परमात्मा से (वायुमंडल ) से मिलने से नहीं रोका जा सकता ,यदि ऐसा है तो 'मोक्ष' हर हाल में संभव है | जब मोक्ष' हर हाल में संभव है ही तो प्रेत-योनि' (अधम-गति) का विचार ही निरर्थक है | तब जीवन के प्रति "मोह"  से तो इसका कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं होना चाहिए ??
यहाँ पर आकर समस्या खड़ी हो जाती है |
यदि नित्य और स्थाई मानतें हैं तो उपरोक्त तथ्य दोषपूर्ण कहलायेंगें क्यूंकि उनका स्वरूप बदल रहा है |
और यदि आत्मा को क्षणिक मानतें हैं तो तो फिर उससे प्रेत ..आदि की व्याख्या उचित नहीं हो सकती |


एक और प्रश्न पूछना  चाहूँगा की आप " नास्तिक होना" किसे मानतें हैं ? क्या बुद्ध और महावीर नास्तिक थे ?

----------


## aawara

> [B][SIZE="2"]धन्यवाद रणवीर जी 
> में उक्त प्रश्नों के लिए आपका आभारी रहूंगा| आप भी इस प्रकार के आत्मा-परमात्मा के तत्व-ज्ञान में व्यापक रुची रखते है| आपके प्रश्न संख्या - ३ का उत्तर में अभी नही दे पा रहा हूँ| शेष प्रश्न का उत्तर मेरे विचार से निम्नप्रकार है|
> 
> १.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है?
> उत्तर :- आत्मा सुक्र और अंड के निषेचन से उत्पन जीव के प्रारम्भिक शरीर (जन्म से पूर्व गर्भस्त शरीर या निषेचित अंकुरित-बीजरूपी शरीर) में सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा से ही उत्पन होती है जो जन्म लेने वाले जीव के शरीर में उसी तरह व्याप्त हो जाती है अथार्त परमात्मा से पृथक रूप धारण कर जीव के शरीर में व्याप्त हो जाती है|* जैसे सर्वजगत में परमात्मा व्याप्त है*|


*प्रश्न है, आत्मा का जीव(शिशु)  में  प्रविष्ट होना कैसा, जबकि परमात्मा पहले से  कण-कण में व्याप्त है-ईशावास्यमिदं सर्वम्..। मान्यता है कि ईश्वर सार्व भौम और सर्वनिष्ठसत्ता है, तथापि इससे यह सिद्ध नहीं होता कि हम स्वयं ईश्वर में है। सब में ईश्वर है, इससे बेहतर अवधारणा है कि ईश्वर में सब है, जैसे सफेदी में दूध नहीं, दूध में सफेदी है।
पर फिर भी अगर आपकी बात मान भी  ली जाये तो भी हमें अब शिशु में दो आत्मायों की कल्पना करनी होगी .*

----------


## aawara

*मोक्ष :-- मोक्ष का मतलब हमारे यहाँ ऐसी कोई नयी चीज, नहीं माना गया है, जो की मिलती है या प्राप्त करनी पड़ती है .
जैसे की आप किसी अँधेरे कमरे में बंद हों , तो दीपक के जलने से ,सिर्फ देखने की बाधा  दूर हो जाती है .वैसी अनुभूति ही  मोक्ष है जिसमे की ज्ञान के कारन ,अहम् ब्रह्मष्मी (मैं ही ब्रह्म हूँ ),समझने की बाधा दूर हो जाती है ...............................
*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by navinc4u


 ब्रहम के बारे में जितना चिंतन हमारे ऋषियों ने किया उतना किसी अन्य धर्मालंबियो द्वारा नहीं किया गया और इसका कारण है हमारी किसी मतान्तरो को आदर देने और हर विचार को तर्क की कसौटी पर कसने की परम्परा .
हमने धर्म को किसी किताब में बंद करने की कोशिश नहीं बल्की धर्म को प्रवाहमान माना जिसमे तर्क की जगह थी दूसरे मतालाम्बियो के लिए आदर था 
लेकिन अन्य धर्मो में इसे कायरता माना गया , किताब में लिखे को अंतिम सत्य माना गया और दूसरे मताल्म्बियो को जान से मार देने को धर्म का हिस्सा माना गया


अल्लाह कौन था ?

यदि कुरान और हदीसों को ध्यान से पढ़ें ,तो उसमे अल्लाह के द्वारा जितने भी आदेश दिए गए हैं ,सब में केवल जिहाद ,ह्त्या ,लूट ,बलात्कार और अय्याशी से सम्बंधित है .कोई भी बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति इनकी ईश्वर के आदेश मानने से इंकार कर देगा .
यूरोप के विद्वान् इस नतीजे पर पहुंचे हैं कि वास्तव में अल्लाह एक कल्पित चरित्र है .अल्लाह का कोई अस्तित्व नहीं है .अल्लाह और कोई नहीं मुहम्मद ही था .जो अल्लाह का रूप धरकर पाखण्ड कर रहा था ,और लोगों को मूर्ख बनाकर अपनी मनमर्जी चला रहा था .और अय्याशी कर रहा था .कुरान अल्लाह की किताब नहीं ,बल्कि मुहम्मद ,आयशा ,और वर्क बिन नौफल की बेतुकी बातों का संग्रह है .और हदीसें मुहम्मद के साथियों द्वारा चुगली की गयी बातें हैं 
यहाँ पर उन्हीं तथ्यों की समीक्षा की जा रही है ,जिस से साबित होता है ,की मुहम्मद अलाह की खाल ओढ़कर अपनी चालें कैसे चलता था .इसके लिए प्रमाणिक हदीसों और कुरान से हवाले लिए गए हैं -
1 -अल्लाह को केवल मुहम्मद ही जानता था 
"रसूल ने कहा कि केवल मुझे ही अलह के बारे में पूरी पूरी जानकारी है ,कि अल्लाह कैसा है ,और कहाँ रहता है ,और भवष्य में क्या करने वाला है "
सही मुस्लिम -किताब 30 हदीस 5814 
"आयशा ने कहा कि ,जब भी मोमिन रसूल के पास आकर,उन से अल्लाह और रसूल के अधिकारों ,के बारे में कोई सवाल करता था ,तो रसूल एकदम भड़क जाते थे ,और कहते थे कि ,मैं अल्लाह को अच्छी तरह पहिचानता हूँ .मुझ में और अल्लाह में कोई फर्क नहीं है .मैं अल्लाह के बारे में तुम सब से अधिक जानता हूँ "
बुखारी -जिल्द 1 किताब 2 हदीस 19 
सईदुल खुदरी ने कहा कि ,रसूल ने कहा कि ,जन्नत में केवल उन्हीं लोगों को ऊंचा स्थान मिलेगा जो ,अल्लाह के साथ मुझे भी आदर देंगे ,और मुझे चाहेंगे "
बुखारी -जिल्द 4 किताब 54 हदीस 478 .
2 -अल्लाह मुहम्मद को औरतें भेजता था 
"खौला बिन्त हकीम नामकी एक औरत रसूल के पास गयी ,रसूल ने उस से सहवास कि इच्छा प्रकट की ,लेकिन आयशा को यह पसंद नहीं आया .इस पर रसूल ने कहा कि ,आयशा क्या तुम नहीं चाहती हो ,आल्लाह मुझे औरतें भेजकर मुझे ख़ुशी प्रदान नहीं करे .इस औरत को अल्लाह ने मेरे लिए ही भेजा है ".
बुखारी -जिल्द 7 किताब 62 हदीस 48 .
3 -अल्लाह मुहम्मद का पक्ष लेता था 
"अब्ब्बास बिन अब्दुल मुत्तलिब ने कहा कि ,रसूल से मैंने सुना कि रसूल ने कहा अल्लाह हमेशा मेरा ही पक्ष लेता है .और मेरी हरेक बात को उचित ठहरा देता है .मेरे मुंह से अल्लाह ही बोलता है "सहीह मुस्लिम -किताब 1 हदीस 54 .
4 -मुहम्मद को गाली,अल्लाह को गाली 
"अबू हुरैरा ने कहा कि ,जब कुरैश के लोग रसूल को मुहम्मद कि जगह "मुहम्मम "कहकर चिढाते थे तो,रसूल ने कहा क्या तुम लोग यह नहीं जानते हो कि ,तुम अल्लाह को चिढ़ा रहे हो .इस से तुम पर अजाब पड़ेगा "बुखारी -जिल्द 4 किताब 56 हदीस 773 
5 -मुहम्मद कि जुबान अल्लाह कि जुबान 
"अबू मूसा ने कहा कि ,रसूल ने कहा ,मैं जो भी कहता हूँ वह मेरी नहीं बल्कि अल्लाह कि जुबान है .जिसने मेरी बात मानी समझ लो उसने अल्लाह कि बात को मान लिया "अबू दाऊद-किताब 3 हदीस 5112 
"आयशा ने कहा कि ,हिन्दा बिन्त उतबा रसूल के पास शिकायत लेकर आई और बोली कि ,मुझे अबू सुफ़यान से खतरा है ,क्या मैं अपना घर छोड़ कर चली जाऊं ,क्या सुफ़यान को अल्लाह का खौफ नहीं है .रसूल ने कहा तुम डरो नहीं ,तुम्हें कुछ नहीं होगा .यह मेरा नहीं अल्लाह का वायदा है "सहीह मुस्लिम -किताब 18 हदीस 4254 .
6 -मुहम्मद को अल्लाह का डर नहीं था 
"आयशा ने कहा कि ,एक बार जैसे ही रसूल घर में दाखिल हुए तो ,एक यहूदिन ने चिल्लाकर रसूल से कहा कि ,क्या तझे पता नहीं है कि ,कयामत के दिन अल्लाह तेरे गुनाहों के बारे में सवाल करेगा .रसूल ने कहा कि मुझे इसका कोई डर नहीं है .मैं खुद अपने आप से सवाल क्यों करूंगा "मुस्लिम -किताब 4 हदीस 1212 .
"अम्र बिन आस ने कहा कि ,रसूल ने कहा कि ,अल्लाह तो मेरा दोस्त है .और वह मुझसे या मेरे बाप दादाओं या मेरे साथियों से उनके गुनाहों के बारे में कोई सवाल नहीं करेगा .और मेरे  सब गुनाह माफ़ कर दूंगा "मुस्लिम -किताब 1 हदीस 417 .इब्ने माजा -किताब 1 हदीस 93 
7 -मुहम्मद से नीची आवाज में बोलो 
"हे ईमान वालो ,अपनी आवाजें रसूल की आवाजों से ऊंची नहीं करो ,और जो लोग रसूल के सामने अपनी आवाजें नीची रखते है .अल्लाह उनके लिए क्षमा और उत्तम बदला देगा "सूरा -अल हुजुरात 49 :2 और 3 
8 -अल्लाह के नाम पर मुहम्मद का कानून 
"जब अल्लाह का रसूल की फैसला कर दे ,तो किसी को कोई अधिकार नहीं रह जाता है कि ,वह रसूल कि वह रसूल के फैसले कि अवज्ञा कर सके ."
सूरा -अहजाब 33 :36 . 
"इब्ने अब्बास ने कहा कि ,जो रसुल के आदेश को कबूलकरेगा और मान लेगा समझ ले कि उसाने अल्लाह केअदेश को मान लिया .और जो रसूल के आदेश का विरोध करेगा वह अल्लाह का विरोध माना जाएगा "बुखारी -जिल्द 5 किताब 59 हदीस 634 . 
9 -मुहम्मद का आतंक अल्लाह का आतंक 
"अबू हुरैरा ने कहा कि ,रसूल ने कहा कि ,मैं लोगों ले दिलों में आतंक पैदा कर दूंगा .और जो आतंक होगा वह अल्लाह के द्वारा पैदा किया आतंक समझा जाये 
"सहीह मुस्लिम -किताब 4 हदीस 1066 और 1067 . 
10 -अल्लाह ने शादियाँ तय करवायीं 
"जब मुहम्मद ने अपनी पुत्रवधू जैनब बिन्त से अपनी शादी करवाई थी ,वह शादी खुद अल्लाह ने ही करवायी थी .उस समय अल्लाह के आलावा कोई दूसरा नहीं रसूल ही थे "सहीह मुस्लिम -किताब 4 हदीस 1212 . 
11 -अल्लाह के बहाने अली बोलता था 
"जाबिर बिन अब्दुल्लाह ने कहा कि ,अक्सर जब रसूल कोई महत्वपूर्ण आयत सुनाने वाले होते थे तो ,सब को बुला लेते थे .फिर अपने घर के एक गुप्त कमरे में अली को बुला लेते थे .जबीर ने कहा कि इसी तरह एक बार रसूल ने हमें बुलाया ,फिर कहा कि एक विशेष आयत सुनाना है .फिर रसूल अली को एक कमरे में ले गए .आर कहा कि इस आयत में काफी समय लग सकता है इसलिए अप लोग रुके रहें ,हमने चुप कर देखा कि अली ,रसूल से अल्लाह की तरह बातें कर रहा था .वास्तव में कमरे में रसूल और अली के आलावा कोई नहीं था .अल्लाह कि तरह बातें करने वाला और कोई नहीं बल्कि रसूल का चचेरा भाई अली था "शामए तिरमिजी हदीस 1590 . 
इस सारे विवरणों से साफ पता चलता है कि ,अल्लाह का कोई अस्तित्व ही नहीं है आज भी कई ढोंगी बाबा ,फकीर इसी तरह से लोगों को ठगते रहते है .चूंकि आज विज्ञानं का प्रचार होने से लोग ऐसे ढोंगियों को जल्द ही भंडा फोड़ देते हैं .और पाखंडियों को जेल के अन्दर करा देते हैं .और ढोंगियों के जाल से बच जाते है . 
*

----------


## aawara

*मित्र नवीन जी  क्या ये समानता हतप्रभ नही करती ?
वेद के बारे में विद्धानों का ये कथन है, " वेदो अखिलो ज्ञानमूलम" अर्थात् " वेद सभी ज्ञान का मूल है " ! इसी तरह कुरान की एक आयत में आता है कि ‘ यह अगले लोगों की किताबों में भी है।
मतलब यह है कि दुनिया में जितने भी धर्म या संप्रदाय है उन सब में उपरी तौर पर भले ही मतभेद व विरोधाभास दिखतें हो पर उनके ग्रंथों में मूल भावना एक ही है। इतना ही नहीं इन ग्रंथो को अगर पक्षपात रहित होकर पढ़ा जाये तो उनके बीच की समानताएं भी हतप्रभ कर देने वालीं है ! कई बार तो लगता है की कोई भेद है ही नहीं !*

----------


## aawara

*वेद, इंजील और कुरान में एक विचित्र समानता देखने को मिलती है 


हिन्दू ग्रन्थ ऋगवेद के एक मंत्र में आता है -
"उतत्वः पष्यन्नः ददर्ष वाचमुत त्वः श्रृण्वन्नः श्रृणोत्येनाम्। उतो त्वस्मै तन्वं विसस्त्रे जायेव पत्य उषतो सुवासाः । " ( ऋग्वेद ] १० - ७१ -4 अर्थात् जो अविद्धान हैं वो सुनते हुये भी नहीं सुनते , देखते हुये भी नहीं देखते और बोलते हुये भी नहीं बोलते।

मुस्लिम धर्मग्रंथ कुरान शरीफ की एक आयत है जिसमे ये कहा गया गया है -
और निश्चय ही हमने बहुत सारे जिन्नों को व मनुष्यों को जहन्नम ही के लिये फैला रखा है। उनके पास दिल है पर वो उससे समझते नहीं तथा उनके पास आंखें हैं पर वो उससे देखते नहीं और उनके पास कान है पर वो उससे सुनते नहीं। वो पशुओं की तरह हैं , बल्कि ये उससे भी ज्यादा गुमराह हैं। यही लोग हैं जो अचेतावस्था में पड़े हुयें हैं। -कुरान , ७:157*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by aawara


वेद, इंजील और कुरान में एक विचित्र समानता देखने को मिलती है 


हिन्दू ग्रन्थ ऋगवेद के एक मंत्र में आता है -
"उतत्वः पष्यन्नः ददर्ष वाचमुत त्वः श्रृण्वन्नः श्रृणोत्येनाम्। उतो त्वस्मै तन्वं विसस्त्रे जायेव पत्य उषतो सुवासाः । " ( ऋग्वेद ] १० - ७१ -4 अर्थात् जो अविद्धान हैं वो सुनते हुये भी नहीं सुनते , देखते हुये भी नहीं देखते और बोलते हुये भी नहीं बोलते।

मुस्लिम धर्मग्रंथ कुरान शरीफ की एक आयत है जिसमे ये कहा गया गया है -
और निश्चय ही हमने बहुत सारे जिन्नों को व मनुष्यों को जहन्नम ही के लिये फैला रखा है। उनके पास दिल है पर वो उससे समझते नहीं तथा उनके पास आंखें हैं पर वो उससे देखते नहीं और उनके पास कान है पर वो उससे सुनते नहीं। वो पशुओं की तरह हैं , बल्कि ये उससे भी ज्यादा गुमराह हैं। यही लोग हैं जो अचेतावस्था में पड़े हुयें हैं। -कुरान , ७:157


 देखिये हर धर्म में एक बात समान मिलाती है की हर धर्म में इस्वर को अंतिम सत्य और सर्वव्यापक माना गया है 
उसे काल और आयाम के परे सर्वशक्तिशाली  माना गया है 
लेकिन इस के बाद हर हर धर्मगुरु ने इस्वर को एक सोचा समझा नकारात्मक रूप देना शुरु कर दिया और जो मानवीय कमजोरियां उनमे थी वो सब इस्वर में डालनी शुरू कर दी 
इनलोगों ने इस्वर को एक बहुत अहंकारी , खुशामद पसंद , अपनी खुसामद करने वाले को वासना से भरपूर जीवन देने और म्रत्यु के बाद स्वर्ग को एक ऐसी जगह बताना शुरु किया जन्हा बिलास और  वासना ही सब कुछ है 
यही नहीं इस्वर सिर्फ इन लोगों के मुह से वोलता था और इनके किये गए हर कुकर्म इस्वरिय आदेश बन गए 
आज भी इनलोगो के बहकावे में आ कर लोग करोणों का चढावा धर्मस्थानो में चढाते है और सोचते है इस से उनके हर पाप को इस्वर नजरंदाज कर देगा 
*

----------


## devvrat

> प्रश्न सं. १ :- चलिए मान लेता हूँ की आपने उदाहरण तुलना करने के लिए नहीं , समझने और समझाने के लिए दिया| परन्तु ये भी दोषरहित नहीं है , गौर करिए -तर्कशास्त्र के अनुसार हमेशा उदाहरण सामान ही गुणों और विशेषताओं वाले पदार्थ का ही दिया जा सकता है अन्यथा उसमे दोष मौजूद रहता है| आपने आत्मा को कार्बन डाई ओक्साइड और ओक्सीजन से उपमा देकर समझाया की " जिस प्रकार कार्बनडाई-आक्साइड वायुमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है और फिर वृक्षों द्वारा श्वसन क्रिया से आक्सिजन में बदल कर वायुअमंडल में विलीन हो जाती है| फिर यही आक्सिजन मानवो व पशुओ के श्वसन से कार्बनडाईआक्साईड में बदल कर वायु मंडल में विलीन हो जाती है|" , अब यदि आत्मा को इसी तरह का माने तो यही अर्थ निकलता है की आत्मा (ओक्सिजन और कार्बन डाई ओक्साइड) भी किसी वायुमंडल (परमात्मा) का हिस्सा है और वो इस जगत में स्वरुप बदलकर स्थानांतरित होती रहती है |इसका अर्थ है की किसी भी परिस्थिति में आत्मा (ओक्सिजन और कार्बन डाई ओक्साइड) उस परमात्मा से (वायुमंडल) से मिलने से नहीं रोका जा सकता ,यदि ऐसा है तो 'मोक्ष' हर हाल में संभव है| जब मोक्ष' हर हाल में संभव है ही तो प्रेत-योनि' (अधम-गति) का विचार ही निरर्थक है| तब जीवन के प्रति "मोह" से तो इसका कोई सम्बन्ध नहीं होना चाहिए ?? यहाँ पर आकर समस्या खड़ी हो जाती है| यदि नित्य और स्थाई मानतें हैं तो उपरोक्त तथ्य दोषपूर्ण कहलायेंगें क्यूंकि उनका स्वरूप बदल रहा है |और यदि आत्मा को क्षणिक मानतें हैं तो तो फिर उससे प्रेत ..आदि की व्याख्या उचित नहीं हो सकती|


*उत्तर :- आपको बहुत बड़ी गलतफहमी है जब में बता रहा हूँ कि मेंने उक्त उदाहरण (आक्सीजन व कार्बन-डाईआक्साड) इन गैसों से आत्मा की तुलना करने के लिए नही दिया है| इसलिए देना पडा हैकि आत्मा-परमात्मा की तुलना का कोई और तत्व नही है| मैंने अपने अगले उत्तर में यह भी बताया हैकि हमारे आध्यात्मवादियो ने आत्मा-परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए अनेक प्रकार के स्थूल पदार्थो को इसीलिए जोड़ा हैकि ये सब समझने व समझाने के लिए जरुरी है| फिर भी आपने बात मेंसे बात निकाल कर जो ये प्रश्न दागा है जो तार्किक नही है| ये आपके पूर्व प्रश्न की पुनरावृत्ति है| में स्पष्ट कर चुका हूँकि आप आत्मा-परमात्मा की तुलना उदारण स्वरूप दिए गए किसी पदार्थ से नही करके अपने अन्दर की आत्मा को महसूस करने का प्रयास करेंगे तो ऐसे प्रश्न नही करेंगे|*  

*मोक्ष हर हाल में संभव नही है| आत्मा पूर्ण-स्थाई व पूर्ण-नित्य भी नही है| वह परमात्मा के कारण उत्पन होता है और परमात्मा में ही मोक्ष-स्वरूप विलीन होता है| लेकिन मोह-स्वरूप पुनर्जन्म व प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त होता है|*  

*पूर्ण-नित्य व पूर्ण-स्थाई तो केवल  परमात्मा है| जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है, आत्मा नही| आत्मा किसी एक जीव के शरीर में "चेतन्य" रूप में व्याप्त होता है, सर्वजगत में नही|* 

*आत्मा की मृत्यु नही होती| वह किसी भी प्रकार से नेष्ट नही होती| वह काटी नही जा सकती| वह जलाई व गलाई नही जा सकती| इसलिए आत्मा को नित्य व स्थाई कहा जाता है लेकिन वह मोक्ष स्वरूप परमात्मा में विलीन (प्राप्त या व्याप्त) हो जाती है| इसलिय उसका अपना पूर्ण-स्थाई व पूर्ण-नित्य अस्तित्व नही है|* 

*मेरे द्वारा पूर्व में दिया गया उत्तर बहुत ही सारगर्भित होने के कारण शायद आपको आत्मा व उसकी गति के बारे में 'कन्फ्यूजन' हुआ है| ये आत्मा-परमात्मा का ज्ञान बहुत ही विस्तृत है| इसे समझंने के लिए अनेक बार पूरा जीवन भी छोटा पड़ जाता है|*  




> प्रश्न सं. २ :- एक और प्रश्न पूछना चाहूँगा की आप "नास्तिक होना" किसे मानतें हैं ? क्या बुद्ध और महावीर नास्तिक थे?


*उत्तर :-
प्रथम नास्तिक वह है जिसे अपने आप पर विश्वास नही होता, अपने अन्दर व्याप्त चैतन्य-स्वरूप आत्मा जिसके कारण वह इस जगत के फल, इस नश्वर-शरीर के माध्यम से भोग रहा है उस आत्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| जिस परमात्मा के कारण उसके नश्वर शरीर में यह आत्मा व्याप्त है| उस सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा पर विश्वास नही होता|* 
*
दितीय नास्तिक वह है जो उपर्युक्त धारणा को स्वीकार नही करके अपने कर्मो को मोहवश (काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, आशा, तृष्णा, राग, द्वेष, इर्ष्या, चनचल मन इत्यादि  के ही चक्कर में फसा हुआ) सद-मार्ग पर नही चल पाता है और अपनी आत्मा को अथार्त अपने-आप को मृत्यु पश्चात मोक्ष के बजाये पुन: पुनर्जन्म या कभी-कभी प्रेत-गति की और भी प्रेरित कर देता है|*




> (बुद्ध और महावीर नास्तिक थे?)


*नही; ये नास्तिक नही थे| बोध-धर्म जिसके प्रवर्तक गोत्तम बुध्द थे| वे आत्मा को नही मानते लेकिन पुनर्जन्म को स्वीकार करते है| अब प्रश्न यह उठता कि जब आत्मा होती ही नही है तो पुनर्जन्म किसका होगा? इस पर बोधधर्म-दर्शन कहता हैकि पुनर्जन्म मनुष्य के "प्रारब्द" होता है| यहाँ जिसे मेने आत्मा कहा है उसे बोध-धर्म में "प्रारब्द" कहा है| क्या आप जानते है ये "प्रारब्द" क्या है? ये ‘प्रारब्द’  वही "मोह" है जिसे बोध व जैन धर्म में थोड़ा घुमाकर (नया शब्द गठित करके) कह दिया गया है| 'प्रारब्द' भी मनुष्य के द्वारा उसके जीवन में किये गए वे कर्म होते है जिनके 'मोह-फास'में वह मृत्यु के बाद भी फसा रहता है और मोक्ष ना पाकर मध्यम-गति (पुनर्जन्म) को पाता है|कभी-कभार जब ये मोह अत्यधिक प्रबल होता है तो पुनर्जन्म से भी नीचे की गति (अधम-गति) प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त होता है|* 

*अथार्त एक मनुष्य की आत्मा जो मृत्यु पश्चात भी अपने "प्रारब्द"(जीवन में किये गए कर्मो के कारण अथार्त मोह  के कारण) मोक्ष को प्राप्त नही करके फिर जन्म लेता है और फिर मरता है| और कभी-कभी इस मोह की प्रबलता के कारण ये प्रेत-गति को भी पाता है|* 


*(अगर आपने कभी जैन व बोध-दर्शन के साथ उपनिषद् भी पढ़े हो तो बोध व जैन धर्म को आसानी से समझ सकते हो| उपनिषदों का सार 'श्रीमदभागवत-गीता' में  श्रीकृष्ण ईश्वर रूप से अपनी तुलना करके उदाहरण देते है और मनुष्य-अर्जुन से कहते है| हे अर्जुन जो अपने कर्मो और बन्धु-बांधवों के मोह-जाल में फसा रहता है वह मृत्यु बाद पुन: जन्म लेकर अपने कर्मो के फल भोगता है और जो मोह त्याग कर मुझे भजता है फल की इच्छा नही करता है| वह जन्म-मृत्यु के बंधन से छुट कर मुझेको (मोक्ष को)  प्राप्त होता है| और जो भूतो को भजता है अथार्त अपने जन्म के कर्मो व अपनो के प्रति मोह को नही छोड़ पाता है वह भूतो को (प्रेत-गति) को प्राप्त होता है)* 
*(गुरु ग्रन्थ साहेब भी मोक्ष प्राप्त करने के लिए मोह (जो काम, क्रोध, मद व लोभ का मुख्य कारण है) उसे छोड़ कर आत्मा को परमात्मा से जोड़ने का मार्ग अकाल-पुरख भक्ति के द्वारा प्रस्तुत करता है| यदि आप अनेक निर्गुण संतो, भक्तो, व सूफी फकीरों की वाणी को पढेंगें तो भी यही सारांस निकल कर सामने आता है) * *
महान क्रांतिकारी व आत्मा-परमात्मा को सरल शब्दों में समझाने वाले "संत कबीर" ने तो ये सब अपने एक ही सारगर्भित दोहे में कह दिया है|* 

*माया मरी न मन मरा, मर-मर गए शरीर । 
आशा तृष्णा न मरी, कह गए दास कबीर ॥* 

*यहाँ भी माया, मन, आशा-तृष्णा का सीधा-सीधा अर्थ उसी मोह से है जिससे (काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ के चक्कर में मनुष्य सारी जिन्दगी फसा रहता है) तब म्रत्यु के बाद भी ये आशा-तृष्णा अथार्त मोह मनुष्य की आत्मा को मोक्ष (उत्तम-गति) में बाधक बन जाता है|* 

*आपको इतिहास की थोड़ी भी जानकारी होगी तो आप जानते होगे ये कबीर एक अनपढ़ था| जिसने कोई ग्रन्थ नही पढ़े| वह एक मुस्लिम जुलाहे के घर में पला व बढ़ा और जुलाहे का काम ही उसका पेशा था| जिसके माता-पिता  व जन्म का सही ज्ञान भी उपलब्द नही है लेकिन ये संत इतना अंतर्मुखी था कि जो आत्मा व परमात्मा के बारे में इसने कहा है| वह अकाट्य है|*

----------


## Ranveer

> *उत्तर :- आपको बहुत बड़ी गलतफहमी है जब में बता रहा हूँ कि मेंने उक्त उदाहरण (आक्सीजन व कार्बन-डाईआक्साड) इन गैसों से आत्मा की तुलना करने के लिए नही दिया है| इसलिए देना पडा हैकि आत्मा-परमात्मा की तुलना का कोई और तत्व नही है| मैंने अपने अगले उत्तर में यह भी बताया हैकि हमारे आध्यात्मवादियो ने आत्मा-परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए अनेक प्रकार के स्थूल पदार्थो को इसीलिए जोड़ा हैकि ये सब समझने व समझाने के लिए जरुरी है| फिर भी आपने बात मेंसे बात निकाल कर जो ये प्रश्न दागा है जो तार्किक नही है| ये आपके पूर्व प्रश्न की पुनरावृत्ति है| में स्पष्ट कर चुका हूँकि आप आत्मा-परमात्मा की तुलना उदारण स्वरूप दिए गए किसी पदार्थ से नही करके अपने अन्दर की आत्मा को महसूस करने का प्रयास करेंगे तो ऐसे प्रश्न नही करेंगे|*


देवव्रत जी 
मै बस यही कहना चाह रहा था कि हमारे आध्यात्मवादियो ने जो भी बातें आत्मा-परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए कहीं हैं (स्थूल पदार्थों को लेकर ) वो तार्किक रूप से उपयुक्त नहीं मानी जाती |
हाँ आम इंसान को समझाने के लिए इसका प्रयोग किया गया है जिसे मै भी इनकार नहीं कर रहा |
चूँकि ऐसे उदाहरण दिए बिना समझाना भी मुश्किल है क्यूंकि तुलना करने के लिए कोई और तत्व ही नहीं है |

----------


## Ranveer

> ............
> ............


मोक्ष हर हाल में संभव नही है| आत्मा पूर्ण-स्थाई व पूर्ण-नित्य भी नही है| वह परमात्मा के कारण उत्पन होता है और परमात्मा में ही मोक्ष-स्वरूप विलीन होता है| लेकिन मोह-स्वरूप पुनर्जन्म व प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त होता है| 
पूर्ण-नित्य व पूर्ण-स्थाई तो केवल परमात्मा है| जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है, आत्मा नही| आत्मा किसी एक जीव के शरीर में "चेतन्य" रूप में व्याप्त होता है, सर्वजगत में नही| 

सर्वप्रथम ये मान्यता कि आत्मा शरीर से प्रथक होकर परमात्मा का हिस्सा है , अंत्यंत ही संदिग्ध और अप्रमाणिक है |
ये एक प्रकार से बहुलवाद  को इंगित करता है कि एक परमात्मा और कई आत्माएं |
आत्मा यदि पूर्ण स्थाई और पूर्ण नित्य नहीं है तो फिर हमें उसे शरीर से पृथक मानने कि आवश्यकता क्यूँ हैं ? 
बुद्ध ने तो ' विचारों के प्रवाह ' को ही आत्मा माना है | शरीर से के नष्ट हो जाने पर उस आत्मा (विचारों के प्रवाह )का भी अंत हो जाता है |
अब तक मनुष्य  अपनी बुद्धि और अनुभवों द्वारा केवल इतना ही जान पाया है कि मृत्यु के फलस्वरूप मनुष्य के शरीर का नाश हो जाता है और उसके  बाद उसके व्यक्तित्व का कोई भी अंश जीवित नहीं रहता |
जैसा कि आपने कहा कि आत्मा सुक्र और अंड के निषेचन से उत्पन जीव के प्रारम्भिक शरीर (जन्म से पूर्व गर्भस्त शरीर या निषेचित अंकुरित-बीजरूपी शरीर) में सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा से ही उत्पन होती है जो जन्म लेने वाले जीव के शरीर में उसी तरह व्याप्त हो जाती है अथार्त परमात्मा से पृथक रूप धारण कर जीव के शरीर में व्याप्त हो जाती है| जैसे सर्वजगत में परमात्मा व्याप्त है| और जीव की मृत्यु के दोरान आत्मा शरीर छोड़ कर वापस उसी परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाती है| जिसे मोक्ष कहते है| तो सवाल यही उठता है कि जब परमात्मा सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है(हर व्यक्ति और वस्तु के अन्दर) तो  फिर ऐसे में उसे जन्म से पूर्व गर्भस्त शरीर या निषेचित अंकुरित-बीजरूपी शरीर में उत्पन्न होने कि आवश्यकता क्यूँ है ?और पुनः उसके परमात्मा में विलीन होने का क्या मतलब है ?
एक दूसरा प्रश्न उठता है कि संसार में सब कुछ परिवर्तनशील और क्षणिक है तो इस स्थिति में एक नित्य परमात्मा को भी कैसे माना जा सकता है ?
तीसरा प्रश्न है कि कार्य -कारण सिद्दांत के अनुसार प्रत्येक चीज़ का कुछ न कुछ कारण है तो फिर उस परमात्मा के होने का क्या कारण है ? वो कहाँ से आया ?

आत्मा की मृत्यु नही होती| वह किसी भी प्रकार से नेष्ट नही होती| वह काटी नही जा सकती| वह जलाई व गलाई नही जा सकती| इसलिए आत्मा को नित्य व स्थाई कहा जाता है लेकिन वह मोक्ष स्वरूप परमात्मा में विलीन (प्राप्त या व्याप्त) हो जाती है| इसलिय उसका अपना पूर्ण-स्थाई व पूर्ण-नित्य अस्तित्व नही है| 
यहाँ पर आपने आत्मा को नित्य मानकर ऐसा कहा है और ऐसा  वेदों और उपनिषदों में भी कहा गया है | 
ये 'धार्मिक कथन' होने के कारण संदिग्ध और अप्रमाणिक है और सारे प्रश्न वैसे ही पूर्ववत रह जातें हैं |धार्मिक कथनों को तर्क शास्त्र पूर्ण सत्यता कि श्रेणी में नहीं रखता |
ठीक इसी प्रकार ये कहा जाए कि जीव के अन्दर प्राण होना ही उसकी आत्मा है और मृत्यु के बाद आत्मा भी नष्ट हो जाती है तो ये भी कहना गलत नहीं होता | 


मेरे द्वारा पूर्व में दिया गया उत्तर बहुत ही सारगर्भित होने के कारण शायद आपको आत्मा व उसकी गति के बारे में 'कन्फ्यूजन' हुआ है| ये आत्मा-परमात्मा का ज्ञान बहुत ही विस्तृत है| इसे समझंने के लिए अनेक बार पूरा जीवन भी छोटा पड़ जाता है| 
जी हाँ , आत्मा -परमात्मा जैसे विषयों को केवल एक मानसिक व्यायाम  भर माना जा सकता है , इसके आस्तित्व  के लिए आस्था और विश्वास का होना आवश्यक है |

----------


## Ranveer

> ....
> ...


प्रथम नास्तिक वह है जिसे अपने आप पर विश्वास नही होता, अपने अन्दर व्याप्त चैतन्य-स्वरूप आत्मा जिसके कारण वह इस जगत के फल, इस नश्वर-शरीर के माध्यम से भोग रहा है उस आत्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| जिस परमात्मा के कारण उसके नश्वर शरीर में यह आत्मा व्याप्त है| उस सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| 
दितीय नास्तिक वह है जो उपर्युक्त धारणा को स्वीकार नही करके अपने कर्मो को मोहवश (काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, आशा, तृष्णा, राग, द्वेष, इर्ष्या, चनचल मन इत्यादि के ही चक्कर में फसा हुआ) सद-मार्ग पर नही चल पाता है और अपनी आत्मा को अथार्त अपने-आप को मृत्यु पश्चात मोक्ष के बजाये पुन: पुनर्जन्म या कभी-कभी प्रेत-गति की और भी प्रेरित कर देता है|

उपरोक्त मत के अनुसार जितने भी आध्यात्मिक महापुरुष  अब तक हुए हैं जो चैतन्य स्वरूप आत्मा और परमात्मा को नहीं मानते थे , वो नास्तिक हुए  |
बुद्ध स्वम आत्मा और  इश्वर में विश्वास नहीं करतें थे और  उन्होंने प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद (कार्य कारनवाद )के अनुसार जगत के संचालन कि व्याख्या कि थी | तो वो भी नास्तिक कहे जा सकतें हैं |
महावीर ने भी आत्मा को नित्य नहीं माना था और अनेकांत वाद में विश्वास रखते थे | इस अनुसार वो भी नास्तिक ही हुए |
बुद्ध ने इसी जगत में जीवित रूप में कर्मो को मोहवश(काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, आशा, तृष्णा, राग, द्वेष, इर्ष्या, चनचल मन इत्यादि के ही चक्कर में फसा हुआ)से निकालने के लिए मोक्ष प्राप्ति का मार्ग भी बताया था जो अस्तांगिक मार्ग कहलाता  है |

ये नास्तिक नही थे| बोध-धर्म जिसके प्रवर्तक गोत्तम बुध्द थे| वे आत्मा को नही मानते लेकिन पुनर्जन्म को स्वीकार करते है| अब प्रश्न यह उठता कि जब आत्मा होती ही नही है तो पुनर्जन्म किसका होगा? इस पर बोधधर्म-दर्शन कहता हैकि पुनर्जन्म मनुष्य के "प्रारब्द" होता है| यहाँ जिसे मेने आत्मा कहा है उसे बोध-धर्म में "प्रारब्द" कहा है| क्या आप जानते है ये "प्रारब्द" क्या है? ये ‘प्रारब्द’ वही "मोह" है जिसे बोध व जैन धर्म में थोड़ा घुमाकर (नया शब्द गठित करके) कह दिया गया है| 'प्रारब्द' भी मनुष्य के द्वारा उसके जीवन में किये गए वे कर्म होते है जिनके 'मोह-फास'में वह मृत्यु के बाद भी फसा रहता है और मोक्ष ना पाकर मध्यम-गति (पुनर्जन्म) को पाता है|कभी-कभार जब ये मोह अत्यधिक प्रबल होता है तो पुनर्जन्म से भी नीचे की गति (अधम-गति) प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त होता है| 
अथार्त एक मनुष्य की आत्मा जो मृत्यु पश्चात भी अपने "प्रारब्द"(जीवन में किये गए कर्मो के कारण अथार्त मोह के कारण) मोक्ष को प्राप्त नही करके फिर जन्म लेता है और फिर मरता है| और कभी-कभी इस मोह की प्रबलता के कारण ये प्रेत-गति को भी पाता है| 
उपरोक्त मत में मुझे आपति है -
प्रथम  यदि आत्मा और इश्वर को मानना आस्तिक होने आधार है तो फिर बुद्ध कैसे नास्तिक नहीं कहे जा सकते ?
२.बुद्ध ने पुनर्जन्म  कि व्याख्या प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद (कार्य कारण ) के आधार पर कि थी |आपके द्वारा तथ्यों कि अनुचित व्याख्या कि गयी है |बुध्ह के पुनर्जन्म कि व्याख्या अन्य सारे वेद उपनिषदों से भिन्न है |बुद्ध के अनुसार पुनर्जन्म का अर्थ एक आत्मा का दूसरे में प्रवेश करना नहीं है बल्कि इसके विपरीत विचारों के प्रवाह की अविछिन्नता है |जब एक विचार प्रवाह का अंतिम विचार (प्रत्यय,idea)समाप्त हो जाता है तब अंतिम विचार की मृत्यु हो जाती है और नए शरीर में नए विचार का प्रदुभाव होता है | इसी को बुद्ध ने पुनर्जन्म कहा है |बिना किसी नित्य आत्मा या परमात्मा के  इस तरह से पुनर्जन्म संपन्न होता है |

प्रेत -गति या प्रेत -योनी का विचार उसी तरह भ्रामक है जिस तरह इश्वर का विचार |

----------


## aawara

> एक और प्रश्न पूछना  चाहूँगा की आप " नास्तिक होना" किसे मानतें हैं ? क्या बुद्ध और महावीर नास्तिक थे ?



*"नास्तिको वेद निन्दकः " | भारतीय परंपरा में नास्तिक उसे कहा गया है जो वेद की निंदा करता है |इश्वर को नकारानेवालों को नास्तिक कहने का प्रचलन बहुत बाद में आया .पाणिनि के कल तक भी नास्तिक उसे कहते थे जो परलोक के अस्तित्व्य में विश्वास नहीं करता था .पाणिनि का एक सूत्र है :-"अस्तीह -नास्तीह दिश्तम मतिः "परलोक की सता मानने वाला आस्तिक है और नहीं माननेवाला नास्तिक है .इस दृष्टि से देखें तो बौध और जैन धर्म में कोई भी नास्तिक नहीं है .क्यूंकि दोनों मत परलोक की सत्ता को मानते हैं.तथा दोनों का विश्वास है की विश्व वही तक समाप्त नहीं है ,जहाँ तक दिखाई पड़ता है .
जहाँ तक ईश्वर सिद्धि का प्रश्न है तो बुद्ध ने उसे अव्याकृत -कोटि में डाल रखा था .और जैनों का मत था की जड़ और चेतन ,दोनों अनादी और स्वयमसिद्ध है.इसलिए ईश्वर की कल्पना करने की उन्हें जरुरत महसूस नहीं हुयी 
*

----------


## Ranveer

> *"नास्तिको वेद निन्दकः " | भारतीय परंपरा में नास्तिक उसे कहा गया है जो वेद की निंदा करता है |इश्वर को नकारानेवालों को नास्तिक कहने का प्रचलन बहुत बाद में आया .पाणिनि के कल तक भी नास्तिक उसे कहते थे जो परलोक के अस्तित्व्य में विश्वास नहीं करता था .पाणिनि का एक सूत्र है :-"अस्तीह -नास्तीह दिश्तम मतिः "परलोक की सता मानने वाला आस्तिक है और नहीं माननेवाला नास्तिक है .इस दृष्टि से देखें तो बौध और जैन धर्म में कोई भी नास्तिक नहीं है .क्यूंकि दोनों मत परलोक की सत्ता को मानते हैं.तथा दोनों का विश्वास है की विश्व वही तक समाप्त नहीं है ,जहाँ तक दिखाई पड़ता है .
> जहाँ तक ईश्वर सिद्धि का प्रश्न है तो बुद्ध ने उसे अव्याकृत -कोटि में डाल रखा था .और जैनों का मत था की जड़ और चेतन ,दोनों अनादी और स्वयमसिद्ध है.इसलिए ईश्वर की कल्पना करने की उन्हें जरुरत महसूस नहीं हुयी 
> *


 जी हाँ , 
परन्तु इन्होने परलोक कि सता को उस तरह नहीं माना जिस तरह वेदों या उपनिषदों में माना गया है 
भारतीय दर्शन में उसे नास्तिक माना जाता है जो वेदों कि प्रमाणिकता में  विश्वास नहीं रखते -इस क्रम में चार्वाक , बुद्ध ,जैन आतें हैं |

----------


## aawara

> बुद्ध के अनुसार पुनर्जन्म का अर्थ एक आत्मा का दूसरे में प्रवेश करना नहीं है बल्कि इसके विपरीत विचारों के प्रवाह की अविछिन्नता है |जब एक विचार प्रवाह का अंतिम विचार (प्रत्यय,idea)समाप्त हो जाता है तब अंतिम विचार की मृत्यु हो जाती है और नए शरीर में नए विचार का प्रदुभाव होता है | इसी को बुद्ध ने पुनर्जन्म कहा है |बिना किसी नित्य आत्मा या परमात्मा के  इस तरह से पुनर्जन्म संपन्न होता है |


*उपनिषद मानते हैं की मोक्ष आत्म-ज्ञान से होता है और बुद्ध कहते थे की आत्म-ज्ञान मोक्ष नहीं बंधन का कारन है, और वह इस प्रकार की अगर हम मानकर चलेंगे की आत्मा का अस्तित्व्य है तब तक हम " मैं और मेरा"के बंधन से नहीं छुट सकते .अगर आत्मा है तो शरीर से भिन्न करके नहीं देखि जा सकती और अगर शरीर से एक्कार तो हम शरीर के मोह में ही पड़े रहेंगे.इसी से उन्होंने नैरात्म्वाद का सिध्हंत निकाला , जिसके अनुसार आत्मा , शरीर के सामान ही नस्वर है..हमारे मन में स्मृतिओं और संस्कारों का जो भी प्रभाव है उसे ही बुद्ध ने आत्मा का पर्याय माना.*

*तब शंका यह उठती है की फिर इस शारीर में कौन सा तत्व है जिसे पुनर्जन्म लेना पड़ता है .*

*बुद्ध के इक शिष्य ने पूछा था की अगर आत्मा नश्वर है तो पुनर्जन्म किसका होता है ?
बुद्ध ने कहा की जब हम ताली बजाते हैं ,तब दूर की कन्दरा में प्रतिध्वनित होती है .तो क्या हम यह कहें की हमारे करतल कन्दरा में भी विद्यमान हैं .? इसी प्रकार आत्मा तो मर जाती है ,पर उसके संस्कार प्रतिध्वनि के सामान पुनर्जन्म ग्रहण करते हैं .*

*जो हिन्दू पुनर्जन्म के संस्कार में पला है ,उसे इस व्याख्या से कोई आशचर्या नहीं होता और वह यह समझ लेता है की ,बुद्ध ने अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार एक खास तरह की भाषा का प्रयोग किया है .अन्यथा , आत्मा हिंदुयों के यहाँ भी निराकार ही मानी गयी है और उसका एक शारीर से दुसरे में जाना हमारे संस्कारों का ही गमन करना*

----------


## Raman46

ईस्वर एक शक्ति है /सर्व व्यापी ,सर्व शक्ति मान /

----------


## aawara

> *आइये मित्रों देखें की इन विषयों ब्रह्माण्ड,ईश्वर और आत्मा पे हमारे पूर्वजों का क्या कहना है .
> *
> *ब्रह्माण्ड के बारे में उपनिषदों का मत है की ये पांच भूतों  से बने हुए हैं.इन पांचो का एक स्वामी है -महतत्व .जिसमे ये पांचो विद्यमान रहते हैं.काल  पाकर ये महतत्व  फेलने लगता है जिसे हम सृस्थी का जन्म,रचना और विकास कहते हैं. फिर एक समय आता है जब यह फैलाव  सिमटने लगता है और महतत्व में केन्द्रित हो जाता है.इसको समझाने के लिए कहा गया है की जिस प्रकार मकड़े के भीतर से जाली निकलकर चारों ओर छा जाती है और सिमटकर मकड़े के अन्दर चली जाती है उसी प्रकार सृस्थी का बनना और ख़त्म होना होता है .*





> *अब मकड़ा ब्रह्म है या प्रकृति यानि की सृस्थी की रचना इश्वर करता है या वोह अपने आप होती है .इस प्रश्न का उत्तर उपनिषदों ने दो प्रकार से दिया है.एक तो यह की मकड़ा ब्रह्म ही है और उसी के भीतर से सृस्थी प्रकट होती है .दूसरा यह की मकड़ा ,असल में ,प्रकृति के मूल तत्व अथवा महतत्व की उपमा है .ब्रह्म सृस्थी की रचना नहीं करता बल्कि सृस्थी इस महतत्व से निकलती है और उसी में वापस चली जाती है.इन्ही दो प्रकार के उतरों से आगे जाकर भारत में द्वेत  और अद्वेत निकले.  जिन्होंने ये मन की महतत्व तो जड़ है तो उससे चेतन सृस्थी कैसे निकाल सकती है .इसलिए ब्रह्म ने इसकी रचना की . ये लोग द्वेतबादी हुए .इसके विपरीत जिनके सामने यह प्रश्न आया की की दुनिया में अच्छे लोग भी हैं और बुरे भी ,पाप भी है और पुण्य भी ,सुख भी और दुःख भी फिर यह कैसे  माना जाये की पाप ,दुःख और दुराचार भी ब्रह्म से ही निकले हैं और ब्रह्म में भी दुःख और पाप का निवास है.,तो इनलोगों ने अद्वेत का मार्ग पकड़ा.और कहा की ब्रह्म निराकार ,निर्विकार और चेतन है .उसमे किसी प्रकार की भी इच्छा नहीं होती( क्यूंकि इच्छा भी एक विकार है ) इसलिए न तो  सृस्थी की रचना करने की उसे इच्छा हुई और न ही उसने की. सृस्थी प्रकृति के मूल तत्व (महतत्व) से निकली है और उसी में समां जाती है.* 
> *जब यह प्रश्न अद्वेत वादियों के सामने आया की फिर हम सृस्थी में चेतना क्यूँ देखते हैं तो उन्होंने कहा की चेतन-स्वरुप केवल ब्रह्म है ,किन्तु, उस चेतना से व्यापत रहने के कारन हमें जड़ प्रकृति भी चेतन दिखाई पड़ती है .*





> *उपनिषदों का विचार है की जिस प्रकार आकाश सर्वत्र फैला हुआ है (आदमी, जानवर,पर्वत यहाँ तक की एक -एक अनु के बहार ही नहीं उसके भीतर भी आकाश व्याप्त है. उसी प्रकार ब्रह्म भी सृस्थी के कण कण में व्याप्त है.)आत्मा और परमात्मा को उपनिषद एक मानते हैं .   जब कुम्हार कोई घड़ा बनाता है तो आकाश का एक खंड उस घड़े में भी व्याप्त हो जाता है .घड़ा शरीर है और उस घड़े में व्याप्त आकाश ही आत्मा है .जब घड़ा फुट जाता है (यानि शरीर छुट जाता है ) तब उसमे बंधा हुआ आकाश फिर बड़े आकाश में मिल जाता है .जिस घड़े का आकाश कर्म में गंध से दूषित है ,उस आकाश -खंड(आत्मा) को फिर किसी घड़े में समाना पड़ेगा. मगर जिसका आकाश निर्मल है (जिस मनुष्य की आत्मा निर्मल है )उस घड़े के फुट जाने पर उसका आकाश बापस घड़े में नहीं आता (अर्थात निर्मल मनुष्य की आत्मा पुनर्जन्म में नहीं पड़ती )*
> 
> *ये सारी बातें उपनिषदों के निचोड़ के रूप में रखी जा रही हैं .उपनिषदों में सारी बातें एक जगह सुलझा कर नहीं रखी गयी हैं . कई बातें तो आपस में परस्पर विरोधी भी हैं जिनके कारन और भी विचार-धाराएँ बनी.*





> * ब्रहम के बारे में जितना चिंतन हमारे ऋषियों ने किया उतना किसी अन्य धर्मालंबियो द्वारा नहीं किया गया और इसका कारण है हमारी किसी मतान्तरो को आदर देने और हर विचार को तर्क की कसौटी पर कसने की परम्परा .
> हमने धर्म को किसी किताब में बंद करने की कोशिश नहीं बल्की धर्म को प्रवाहमान माना जिसमे तर्क की जगह थी दूसरे मतालाम्बियो के लिए आदर था 
> लेकिन अन्य धर्मो में इसे कायरता माना गया , किताब में लिखे को अंतिम सत्य माना गया और दूसरे मताल्म्बियो को जान से मार देने को धर्म का हिस्सा माना ग*या



*जी  मित्र बिलकुल सही कहा आपने .................उतने पुराने समय में ऐसा प्रचंड चिंतन..........................अपन  े आप में चमत्कृत कर देता है ................*

----------


## devvrat

ranveer ji 
sadar pranam 
*[COLOR="blue"]मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है| जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म  प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है| अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है?  लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है| कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य के चलते ढग बदला है| [/COLOR* 




> प्रेत -गति या प्रेत -योनी का विचार उसी तरह भ्रामक है जिस तरह ईश्वर का विचार|


*ईश्वर अथार्त "परमात्मा" का विचार भ्रामक नही है और ना ही जीव की मृत्यु के पश्चात "आत्मा" की तीनो गतिया(मोक्ष, पुनर्जन्म  व प्रेत) भ्रामक है| आपको भ्रामक इसलिए लग रही हैकि आपकी सोच व शोध अंतर्मुखी नही है| आप केवल इस पर दिमाकी वायाम कर रहे है जैसा की आपने लिखा है| जबकि आत्मा व परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए दिमाकी-वायाम की जरुरत ही नही है| आपको अपनी आत्मा को जानने की जरुरत है| अपने आपको अंतर्मुखी बना कर अपनी आत्मा को पहचाने की जरुरत है| आपकी आत्मा ही जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा है उससे भेट करा सकती है|* 
:skull:
*कृपया आप इस काम के लिए दिमाकी कसरत नही करे| इस काम के लिए की गयी दिमाकी कसरत आपके दिमाक को खराब करके आपको पागल भी बना सकती है|*

*यदि दिमाकी कसरत से आत्मा व परमात्मा को ढूढा जाना संभव होता तो अब तक आत्मा को स्थाई रूप से शरीर रख कर अपने आप को अमर करने की विधि दिमाकधारियो द्वारा विकसित कर ली गयी होती| और परमात्मा शायद आप जैसे दिमाक वालो की कठपूतली होता|*

----------


## devvrat

*मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है| जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म  प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है| अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है?  लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है| कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य के चलते ढग बदला है|  *  




> प्रेत -गति या प्रेत -योनी का विचार उसी तरह भ्रामक है जिस तरह ईश्वर का विचार|


*ईश्वर अथार्त "परमात्मा" का विचार भ्रामक नही है और ना ही जीव की मृत्यु के पश्चात "आत्मा" की तीनो गतिया(मोक्ष, पुनर्जन्म  व प्रेत) भ्रामक है|* 

*आपको भ्रामक इसलिए लग रही हैकि आपकी सोच व शोध अंतर्मुखी नही है| आप केवल इस पर दिमाकी वायाम कर रहे है जैसा की आपने लिखा है| जबकि आत्मा व परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए दिमाकी-वायाम की जरुरत ही नही है| आपको अपनी आत्मा को जानने की जरुरत है| अपने आपको अंतर्मुखी बनाकर अपनी आत्मा को पहचाने की जरुरत है| आपकी आत्मा ही जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा है उससे भेट करा सकती है|* 
:skull:
*कृपया आप इस काम के लिए दिमाकी कसरत नही करे| इस काम के लिए की गयी दिमाकी कसरत आपके दिमाक को खराब करके आपको पागल भी बना सकती है|*

*यदि दिमाकी कसरत से आत्मा व परमात्मा को ढूढा जाना संभव होता तो अब तक आत्मा को स्थाई रूप से शरीर रख कर अपने आप को अमर करने की विधि दिमाकधारियो द्वारा विकसित कर ली गयी होती| और परमात्मा शायद आप जैसे दिमाक वालो की कठपूतली होता|*

----------


## devvrat

sadar pranam 
ranavir ji 

*मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है| जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म  प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है| अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है?  लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है|   कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य  के चलते ढग बदला है| *  




> प्रेत -गति या प्रेत -योनी का विचार उसी तरह भ्रामक है जिस तरह ईश्वर का विचार|


*ईश्वर अथार्त "परमात्मा" का विचार भ्रामक नही है और ना ही जीव की मृत्यु के पश्चात "आत्मा" की तीनो गतिया(मोक्ष, पुनर्जन्म  व प्रेत) भ्रामक है| 
आपको भ्रामक इसलिए लग रही हैकि आपकी सोच व शोध अंतर्मुखी नही है| आप केवल इस पर दिमाकी वायाम कर रहे है जैसा की आपने लिखा है| जबकि आत्मा व परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए दिमाकी-वायाम की जरुरत ही नही है| आपको अपनी आत्मा को जानने की जरुरत है| अपने आपको अंतर्मुखी बना कर अपनी आत्मा को पहचाने की जरुरत है| आपकी आत्मा ही जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा है उससे भेट करा सकती है|* 

*कृपया आप इस काम के लिए दिमाकी कसरत नही करे| इस काम के लिए की गयी दिमाकी कसरत आपके दिमाक को खराब करके आपको पागल भी बना सकती है|
यदि दिमाकी कसरत से आत्मा व परमात्मा को ढूढा जाना संभव होता तो अब तक आत्मा को स्थाई रूप से शरीर रख कर अपने आप को अमर करने की विधि दिमाकधारियो द्वारा विकसित कर ली गयी होती|* 
*और परमात्मा शायद आप जैसे दिमाक वालो की कठपूतली होता|*

----------


## amar2007

> मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है| जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है| अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है? लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है| कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य के चलते ढग बदला है|


अच्छा ये बताऊ आराधना का क्या मतलब होता है और आराधना क्यों की जाती है ?

----------


## amar2007

मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है|

अच्छा कौन से पूर्व के हैं और कौन से बाद के ?
 जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है|
उससे पहले की भी तो बस एक विचारधारा ही थी ! ये कहकर क्या साबित करना चाहते हो ?
 अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? 
पूजा से क्या समझते हो , पहले ये बताओ ?
किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है? लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| 
बुद्ध का धम्म भारत के बाहर जहाँ भी गया , उसमें स्थानीय मान्यताएं भी मिल गयीं . तिब्बत में सुद्ध स्वरुप का पालन नहीं होता हैं . तिब्बती बेवकूफ हैं और सुद्ध धम्म के मार्ग से कोसों दूर हैं . हम उनकी मान्यता को सिरे से नकारते हैं !
अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है| कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य के चलते ढग बदला है| 
आराधना का मतलब और उद्देश्य पुछा जा चुका है , पहले उसका जवाब दो ! अगर बुद्ध ने वही कान पकड़ा तो उनकी की गयी  व्याख्या में अंतर क्यों ?

----------


## Akash78

> *उपनिषद मानते हैं की मोक्ष आत्म-ज्ञान से होता है और बुद्ध कहते थे की आत्म-ज्ञान मोक्ष नहीं बंधन का कारन है, और वह इस प्रकार की अगर हम मानकर चलेंगे की आत्मा का अस्तित्व्य है तब तक हम " मैं और मेरा"के बंधन से नहीं छुट सकते .अगर आत्मा है तो शरीर से भिन्न करके नहीं देखि जा सकती और अगर शरीर से एक्कार तो हम शरीर के मोह में ही पड़े रहेंगे.इसी से उन्होंने नैरात्म्वाद का सिध्हंत निकाला , जिसके अनुसार आत्मा , शरीर के सामान ही नस्वर है..हमारे मन में स्मृतिओं और संस्कारों का जो भी प्रभाव है उसे ही बुद्ध ने आत्मा का पर्याय माना.*
> 
> *तब शंका यह उठती है की फिर इस शारीर में कौन सा तत्व है जिसे पुनर्जन्म लेना पड़ता है .*
> 
> *बुद्ध के इक शिष्य ने पूछा था की अगर आत्मा नश्वर है तो पुनर्जन्म किसका होता है ?
> बुद्ध ने कहा की जब हम ताली बजाते हैं ,तब दूर की कन्दरा में प्रतिध्वनित होती है .तो क्या हम यह कहें की हमारे करतल कन्दरा में भी विद्यमान हैं .? इसी प्रकार आत्मा तो मर जाती है ,पर उसके संस्कार प्रतिध्वनि के सामान पुनर्जन्म ग्रहण करते हैं .*
> 
> *जो हिन्दू पुनर्जन्म के संस्कार में पला है ,उसे इस व्याख्या से कोई आशचर्या नहीं होता और वह यह समझ लेता है की ,बुद्ध ने अपनी सुविधा के अनुसार एक खास तरह की भाषा का प्रयोग किया है .अन्यथा , आत्मा हिंदुयों के यहाँ भी निराकार ही मानी गयी है और उसका एक शारीर से दुसरे में जाना हमारे संस्कारों का ही गमन करना*


मित्र ,ये बताएं की जब ..मृत्यु के बाद पांचो तत्व अपने अपने तत्वों में  मिल जाते है ,,यथा जल तत्व जल में ,वायु तत्व वायु में, अग्नि तत्व अग्नि  मे  , पृथ्वी तत्व पृथ्वी में , एवं आकाश तत्व आकाश में अर्थात आत्मा नामक  तत्त्व भी परमात्मा नामक तत्त्व में मिल ही जाना चाहिए ना  ? उसे क्यों  नए  जन्म के इंतजार स्वत्रंत मानकर भटकने के लिए छोड़ दिया जाता है ? जाहिर है  आकाश तत्व भी आकाश में मिल ही जाता होगा ....?  है ना..?  भगवत गीता से हम  ये जानते है की आत्मा का पुनर्जन्म होता है शरीर का नहीं....यदि येसा ही  होता है .......?  तो क्या यह संभव है ..की हमारी आत्मा के वही परमाणु या  अणु  या उससे  भी छोटा तत्व यथा प्रोटान नेव्त्रण  या एलेक्ट्रोन या उससे  भी छोटा हिस्सा जिसे आप आत्मा रूपी एनेर्जी कह सकते हो ...............पुनः  उसी रूप में जन्म लेती/ लेता  है ???
शायद मेरा प्रश्न आपको स्पष्ट ना हुआ हो ......अतः  एक दूअरे उदाहरण से इसे  समझा कर पूछना चाहता हू.............मान लो की  एक गिलास भर पानी परमात्मा  है ..उसमे से हमने एक चम्मच पानी निकाल ली ....इसे आत्मा .कह सकते है  ......अब  आत्मा का विलय  परमात्मा  में कर दीजिये.. .....अर्थात निकाला  गया  चम्मच का पानी ...गिलास में वापस डाल दीजिये.. .... ............पुनः   .....एक चम्मच पानी .....अर्थात  ....आत्मा  निकालिए...........क्या आप कह  सकते है की ..हमने ..वही ...या  पानी की उन्ही  बूदों को निकाला ...जिसे   कुछ समय पूर्व ...उसमे मिलाया था.....??..क्या वही के वही अणु  परमाणु या  उससे भी छोटे तत्व  इस चम्मच के पानी में  आये है जो पानी हमने पहली बार  निकाला था...?............मेरे ख़याल से तो.....नहीं   आये.........!!........फिर  आत्मा के बारे में  येसा क्यों....एवं किस तरह  होता है.....???...

----------


## Ranveer

> ranveer ji 
> sadar pranam 
> मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है| जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म  प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है| अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है?  लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है| कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य के चलते ढग बदला है| 
> 
> ईश्वर अथार्त "परमात्मा" का विचार भ्रामक नही है और ना ही जीव की मृत्यु के पश्चात "आत्मा" की तीनो गतिया(मोक्ष, पुनर्जन्म  व प्रेत) भ्रामक है| आपको भ्रामक इसलिए लग रही हैकि आपकी सोच व शोध अंतर्मुखी नही है| आप केवल इस पर दिमाकी वायाम कर रहे है जैसा की आपने लिखा है| जबकि आत्मा व परमात्मा को समझाने के लिए दिमाकी-वायाम की जरुरत ही नही है| आपको अपनी आत्मा को जानने की जरुरत है| अपने आपको अंतर्मुखी बना कर अपनी आत्मा को पहचाने की जरुरत है| आपकी आत्मा ही जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा है उससे भेट करा सकती है| 
> कृपया आप इस काम के लिए दिमाकी कसरत नही करे| इस काम के लिए की गयी दिमाकी कसरत आपके दिमाक को खराब करके आपको पागल भी बना सकती है|
> 
> यदि दिमाकी कसरत से आत्मा व परमात्मा को ढूढा जाना संभव होता तो अब तक आत्मा को स्थाई रूप से शरीर रख कर अपने आप को अमर करने की विधि दिमाकधारियो द्वारा विकसित कर ली गयी होती| और परमात्मा शायद आप जैसे दिमाक वालो की कठपूतली होता|



देवव्रत  जी 

मैंने सोचा था की आपको इस सम्बन्ध में गहरी जानकारी होगी पर आपकी उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ अधूरी जानकारीओं का संकेत हैं | 
पहले तो ये कहना चाहूँगा की बुद्ध और महावीर को नास्तिक माना गया गया है क्यूँ ये भी पहले बता चूका हूँ | (वेदों को न मानने के कारण )
दूसरी बात ये है की बुद्ध और महावीर का उदय तब हुआ जब हिन्दू धर्म में कर्मकांडों और आम जनता के लिए असहज हो गयीं  थी | 
भारत में ६०० इसा पूर्व के आस पास हिन्दू धर्म का बिगड़ा रूप दिखाई देता है जिसमे जाति कर्म पर आधारित न होकर जन्म आधारित हो गयीं थी और ब्राह्मणों को छोड़कर  अन्य जातियों के मुक्ति के लिए कई अडचने पैदा कर दी गयीं थी | बुद्ध का उदय होने का सबसे बड़ा कारण इसका आम जनता में सहज रूप से स्वीकार होना और मान्य होना था .इसमें कर्मकांड नहीं थे | मोक्ष की प्राप्ति के लिए किसी जटिल संस्कार की आवश्यकता न थी |
तीसरी बात -बुद्ध और महावीर ने कभी भी मूर्तिपूजा का समर्थन नहीं किया | वे  स्वम इसके विरोधी थे | उनके मरने के पश्चात उनके अनुयायियों ने उनकी पूजा प्रारम्भ कर दी | बौध धर्म में आज भी हीनयान सम्प्रदाय और जैन में दिगंबर सम्प्रदाय  पुरातन विचार को मानता है |
अब आपके सवाल का जवाब यदि बुद्ध या महावीर स्वम कहकर गए की मेरी पूजा मत करो और बाद में उनकी बात न मानकर उनकी पूजा की जा रही है तो इससे ये तो साबित  नहीं होता की वो इश्वर या परमात्मा को मानते थे | मुझे आश्चर्य है की आपने न तो बुद्ध के बारे में पढ़ा या जाना है न महावीर के बारे में |
बुद्ध और जैन धर्म की उत्पति किसी के विरोध में नहीं हुई है बल्कि इसीलिए हुई है की उनकी बातें आम  इंसान को अच्छी लगीं और उन्होंने वैदिक धर्म की जटिलता को छोड़कर आसान सा मार्ग दिखा |


आपने शायद गौर नहीं किया हो मैंने इस सूत्र के शुरूआती पृष्ठों में लिखा है की इश्वर परमात्मा जैसी चीज़ों को तर्क से साबित नहीं किया जा सकता |
आप भी वही स्वीकार कर रहें हैं की दिमाग से उसे खोजा नहीं जा सकता |
मै यही तो कहना चाह रहा हूँ की इश्वर और परमात्मा जैसी चीज़ केवल मानसिक उपज है | वास्तविक में हो भी तो हम उसे बुद्धि से नहीं जान सकते |
अगर जान भी सकतें हैं तो सिर्फ एक विश्वास के रूप में , आस्था के रूप में |
अतः इस सन्दर्भ में ये भी निश्चित तौर पर आप नहीं कह सकते की इश्वर और परमात्मा  का विचार भ्रामक नहीं है |
चूँकि  आपकी आस्था है तो आप उसे तर्क से साबित करने का प्रयास करना चाह रहें हैं और सच्चाई यही है की ये सारे तर्क अधूरे साबित हो जा रहें हैं |

मैंने पिछली प्रविष्टि में कुछ प्रश्न पूछा था , यदि उनका कोई जवाब होता तो आप दे चुके होते , पर आपने नहीं दिया , क्यूँ ??
इसीलिए की उनका कोई उचित जवाब ही नहीं है किसी के पास   !!

----------


## devvrat

[COLOR="blue"][SIZE="3"][B]देखिये रणवीर जी 
*बात ईश्वर (परमात्मा) के होने व ना होने की हो रही है | 
इसलिए में ईश्वर अथार्त परमात्मा व आत्मा पर ही अपने विचार प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ|* 

*लेकिन आप इसमे बोध और जैन धर्म के इतिहास को घुसा कर पता नही क्या साबित करना चाहते है इसीलिए बता रहा हूँ कि वेसे तो सामान्यतया आस्तिक दुनिया के सभी धर्म प्रवर्तक है और सभी धर्मो के अनुयायी है| यदि वे किसी भी तरीके से अपने आराध्य को मानते है और उसकी पूजा करते है| आस्तिक व नास्तिक किसी को इस आधार पर नही कहा जा सकता कि वह फला ग्रन्थ को नही मानता या फला ग्रन्थ को ही मानता है| जो भी लोग आत्मा-परमात्मा को किसी भी रूप में मानते है| उसकी आराधना करते है पूजा करते है वे सब ईश्वरीय शक्ति में विश्वास करते है| जब बोध-अनुयायी गोतम बुद्ध की मूर्तियों की पूजा करते है| ईसाई उस क्रास को जीसस का प्रतीक मान कर उसे आराध्य मानते है| मुसलमान "अल्लाह हो अकबर" कह कर शब्द व वाक्य रूप में प्रार्थना करते है| जैन तो तिर्थंकरो की मूर्तियों की विधिवत पूजन करते है| आप इसलिए इन्हें नास्तिक नही कह सकते कि वे वेदों को नही मानते|* 



> लेकिन इस मामले मेरे विचार जो इस प्रकार पूर्व में प्रस्तुत कर चुका हूँ 
> उत्तर :-
> प्रथम नास्तिक वह है जिसे अपने आप पर विश्वास नही होता, अपने अन्दर व्याप्त चैतन्य-स्वरूप आत्मा जिसके कारण वह इस जगत के फल, इस नश्वर-शरीर के माध्यम से भोग रहा है उस आत्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| जिस परमात्मा के कारण उसके नश्वर शरीर में यह आत्मा व्याप्त है| उस सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| 
> दितीय नास्तिक वह है जो उपर्युक्त धारणा को स्वीकार नही करके अपने कर्मो को मोहवश (काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, आशा, तृष्णा, राग, द्वेष, इर्ष्या, चनचल मन इत्यादि के ही चक्कर में फसा हुआ) सद-मार्ग पर नही चल पाता है और अपनी आत्मा को अथार्त अपने-आप को मृत्यु पश्चात मोक्ष के बजाये पुन: पुनर्जन्म या कभी-कभी प्रेत-गति की और भी प्रेरित कर देता है|


रणवीर जी 
*हर धर्म का अनुयायी वही करता है अथार्त उसी विषय, वस्तु, विचार,शब्द, वाक्य की पूजा उसी तरह से करता है जिस प्रकार से लगभग उसके धर्म-ग्रंथो में लिखा होता है| 
शायद आपको पता नही हैकि महावीर तो जैन-धर्म के २४ वे तीर्थंकर थे उनके समय में उनसे पूर्व के २३ तिर्थंकरो की भी मूर्तियों की पूजा की जाती थी| उन्ही की परम्परा को आगे बढाने वाले महावीर नास्तिक कैसे हो सकते है| अगर ये महावीरजी ईश्वरीय शक्ति को मानते ही नही तो पूजन व आराधना किसकी करते थे|किसकी धारणा में ध्यानमग्न होकर किसका ध्यान करते थे ? अपने आप को किस शक्ति के विचार में केन्द्रित करके एक आसन लगा कर समाधिष्ट होते हुए चित्रों व मूर्तियों में दर्शाए जाते है? कोन है वह शक्ति जिसे आप अपने तर्कों के आधार पर नकारना चाह रहे है? अब उत्तर देने की बारी आपकी है|* 

*कृपया उत्तर मेसे प्रश्न निकाल कर प्रश्न दागने की प्रवृति को त्याग कर मेरे इन प्रश्नों का उत्तर देने का विचार रखते है तो अवश्य देना; पर अपने स्पष्ट विचारों के साथ ना की सच्च को झूट साबित करने वाले तर्कों के साथ|*

----------


## devvrat

> अतः इस सन्दर्भ में ये भी निश्चित तौर पर आप नहीं कह सकते की इश्वर और परमात्मा का विचार भ्रामक नहीं है |चूँकि आपकी आस्था है तो आप उसे तर्क से साबित करने का प्रयास करना चाह रहें हैं और सच्चाई यही है की ये सारे तर्क अधूरे साबित हो जा रहें हैं |मैंने पिछली प्रविष्टि में कुछ प्रश्न पूछा था , यदि उनका कोई जवाब होता तो आप दे चुके होते , पर आपने नहीं दिया , क्यूँ ??इसीलिए की उनका कोई उचित जवाब ही नहीं है किसी के पास !!


रणवीर जी 
*पहले तो आप मेरे द्वारा जो जवाब दिए जा रहे है उनके प्रति आप अपनी भ्रान्ति को सुधार ले| में आपके प्रश्नों के जो उत्तर के रूप में कोई तर्क नही दे रहा हूँ|  आप मेरे उत्तर को तर्क मान कर उत्तर में से प्रश्न निकाल कर जो प्रश्न दाग रहे है| इससे लगता हैकि कोई नया प्रश्न आपके पास शायद नही है| 
और मेने अपने उत्तर को कही भी तर्क के रूप में नही लिखा है बल्कि ये मेरे स्पष्ट विचार के रूप में लिखा है तर्क के रूप में नही|  मेरे विचार आत्मा व परमात्मा (ईश्वर) के सम्बन्ध किसी एक धर्म या ग्रन्थ से ग्रस्त नही है और न हि किसी धर्माचार्य के विचारों से ग्रसित है| ये मेरे अपने अध्ययन का अपना अनुभव है| मेरे अपने विचार है|* 

*मै वकीलों की तरह तर्कों के आधार पर सच्च को झूट व झूट को सच्च बनाने के लिए किये गए तर्कों के उपयोग में विश्वास नही रखता| जहां मेरे विचार स्पष्ट नही होते; वहां या उस विषय पर अपने विचार प्रस्तुत नही करता हूँ| यह मेरी आदत है|*

*मेने अपनी प्रथम प्रविष्टी में ही लिखा था कि ये मेरा द्रड़ विश्वास है| पूर्व प्रविष्टि और आपको ईश्वर आत्मा व परमात्मा पर दिमाकी कसरत नही करने को कह कर भी अपने विचार दे चुका कि यह तर्कों का मामला नही अपने आपको अंतर्मुखी बना कर अपने चेतन्य स्वरूपी आत्मा से सम्बन्ध जोड़कर उसे परमात्मा की प्रवर्त करने मामला है* 
*जब तक आप तर्कों के जाल में उलझे रहोगे तब तक आप ना तो आत्मा को जान सकोगे और नही ही परमात्मा को पहचान सकोगे|*

----------


## aawara

*मित्र आकाश जी ,पहली बात यह कि मै किस हद तकआपको सहमत कर पाता हूँ ये तो बाद कि बात है
पर आपके प्रश्न को देखकर यहसहज अनुमान लगता है कि आप गम्भीरता से इन
विषयो पर चिँतन करते है जो कि प्रशँसा का विषय है
दुसरी बात कहना चाहूँगा मित्र कि आपने परमात्मा और आत्मा को पृथक सत्ता
माना है(जब तक आत्मा सशरीर है) तो इसको द्वैत कहते हैँ मित्र और ये दर्शन
का मेरा ग्यान नहीँ के बराबर है और ये मुझे समझ मे भी नहीँ आती पर आपने
सवाल मुझसे किया है तो थोड़ा उछल कूद तो करुँगा ही*

*मित्र आप अपने माडल का रुप थोड़ा बदल देँ.ग्लास को एक बड़ा दीपक मान लेँ और
उसके ज्योति को परमात्म त्तव .अब चम्मच को आप छोटे दिए से बदल डालेँ.
मित्र छोटे दिए का जलना ही जीवन है और उसका बुझना मृत्यु ऐसी कल्पना
करेँ.अब प्रश्न की ओर चलेँ.जब छोटे दिए को बड़े दिए से जलाया गया तो हमने
कहा कि जीवन प्रारँभ हुआ क्योँकि बडे दिए कि लौ(परमात्मा त्तव) अब छोटे
दिए मे आ गयी और कहा गया कि शरीर(छोटे दिए)  मे आत्मा(लौ) का प्रवेश
हुआ.अब जितना तेल था उतनी देर तक दिया जला और आखिर मे बुत गया (जो लौ
प्रकट थी अब अप्रकट हो गयी) मतलब मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुआ.अब इस दिए के जो
भी कर्म फल होगेँ उसके अनुसार एक नया दीपक (शरीर) का निर्माण होगा जिसके अँदर तेल
कि मात्रा (प्रारब्ध)कर्मफल के अनुसार होगी और ये दिया फिर उस बड़े दिए से
जलाया जाएगा.
अब एक बात जो सामने आती है की तब तो सभी दीपक(शरीर) मे एक ही लौ(आत्मा)
हुयी तो जबाब है हाँ हम सभी कि आत्मा आइडेँटिकल है ,एक भी कह सकते है*

----------


## aawara

*दुसरी बात आप कहेँगे कि फिर ये कैसे पता चलेगा कि मेरी आत्मा किस दिये
मेँ जाएगी तो दोस्त मै और मेरा जैसा कुछ भी नही है ,इस उदाहरण मे देख
सकते है कि एक ही लौ से सभी दिए जल रहे है और शायद इसीलिए सभी धर्मोँ के
महापुरुषोँ ने मै और मेरा को मिथ्या कहा है.मतलब ये कि पहले पिछले दीपक
के कर्मानुसार एक नये दीपक का निर्माण होता है और फिर उसमे वही लौ जाती
है .उदाहरण पहले शिशु का शरीर आता है फिर चेतना का प्रवेश होता है. हरेक
दीपक जब तक अपने तेल के अनुसार जलता है तब तक वही बड़े दिए कि लौ साछी रुप
से सभी मे रहती है.तो मूलतः सुख दुख कर्मफल बगैरह शरीर के लिए होता है
आत्मा के लिए नहीँ और चूँकि लौ सभी मे एक ही है तो बस सभी दिए को जलने कि
जरुरत है ,किसी खास क्रम मे जले इसकी भी जरुरत नहीँ*
*अब आखिरी बात यह कि मेरी हरेक बात पर बहस किया जा सकता है क्योँकी सँसार
मे ऐसे उदाहरण दुर्लभ है जो दर्शन सँबँधी विचारोँ को पूर्णतः व्यक्त कर
सकेँ.अतः आप इस पे ध्यान केँद्रित करेँगे कि आखिर मै कहना क्या चाह रहा
हूँ ,ऐसा मेरा आग्रह है .
*

----------


## Ranveer

> देखिये रणवीर जी ....
> ...


*प्रिय देवव्रत जी 
आपके विचार प्रस्तुति के लिए धन्यवाद ||
कुछ बातों पर गौर करें -
मैंने आपसे पूछा था की नास्तिक किसे कहतें हैं और क्या बुद्ध और महावीर नास्तिक थे ?
आपने नास्तिक की परिभाषा दी -*
प्रथम नास्तिक वह है जिसे अपने आप पर विश्वास नही होता, अपने अन्दर व्याप्त चैतन्य-स्वरूप आत्मा जिसके कारण वह इस जगत के फल, इस नश्वर-शरीर के माध्यम से भोग रहा है उस आत्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| जिस परमात्मा के कारण उसके नश्वर शरीर में यह आत्मा व्याप्त है| उस सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| 
दितीय नास्तिक वह है जो उपर्युक्त धारणा को स्वीकार नही करके अपने कर्मो को मोहवश (काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, आशा, तृष्णा, राग, द्वेष, इर्ष्या, चनचल मन इत्यादि के ही चक्कर में फसा हुआ) सद-मार्ग पर नही चल पाता है और अपनी आत्मा को अथार्त अपने-आप को मृत्यु पश्चात मोक्ष के बजाये पुन: पुनर्जन्म या कभी-कभी प्रेत-गति की और भी प्रेरित कर देता है|
*और बुद्ध ,महावीर के बारे में ये कहा -*
नही; ये नास्तिक नही थे| बोध-धर्म जिसके प्रवर्तक गोत्तम बुध्द थे| वे आत्मा को नही मानते लेकिन पुनर्जन्म को स्वीकार करते है| अब प्रश्न यह उठता कि जब आत्मा होती ही नही है तो पुनर्जन्म किसका होगा? इस पर बोधधर्म-दर्शन कहता हैकि पुनर्जन्म मनुष्य के "प्रारब्द" होता है| यहाँ जिसे मेने आत्मा कहा है उसे बोध-धर्म में "प्रारब्द" कहा है| क्या आप जानते है ये "प्रारब्द" क्या है? ये ‘प्रारब्द’ वही "मोह" है जिसे बोध व जैन धर्म में थोड़ा घुमाकर (नया शब्द गठित करके) कह दिया गया है| 'प्रारब्द' भी मनुष्य के द्वारा उसके जीवन में किये गए वे कर्म होते है जिनके 'मोह-फास'में वह मृत्यु के बाद भी फसा रहता है और मोक्ष ना पाकर मध्यम-गति (पुनर्जन्म) को पाता है|कभी-कभार जब ये मोह अत्यधिक प्रबल होता है तो पुनर्जन्म से भी नीचे की गति (अधम-गति) प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त होता है| 

*पुनः मैंने कहा की -
उपरोक्त मत के अनुसार जितने भी आध्यात्मिक महापुरुष अब तक हुए हैं जो चैतन्य स्वरूप आत्मा और परमात्मा को नहीं मानते थे , वो नास्तिक हुए |
बुद्ध स्वम आत्मा और इश्वर में विश्वास नहीं करतें थे और उन्होंने प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद (कार्य कारनवाद )के अनुसार जगत के संचालन कि व्याख्या कि थी | तो वो भी नास्तिक कहे जा सकतें हैं |
महावीर ने भी आत्मा को नित्य नहीं माना था और अनेकांत वाद में विश्वास रखते थे | इस अनुसार वो भी नास्तिक ही हुए |
यदि आत्मा और इश्वर को मानना आस्तिक होने आधार है तो फिर बुद्ध कैसे नास्तिक नहीं कहे जा सकते ?

बुद्ध ने पुनर्जन्म कि व्याख्या प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद (कार्य कारण ) के आधार पर कि थी |आपके द्वारा तथ्यों कि अनुचित व्याख्या कि गयी है |बुध्ह के पुनर्जन्म कि व्याख्या अन्य सारे वेद उपनिषदों से भिन्न है |बुद्ध के अनुसार पुनर्जन्म का अर्थ एक आत्मा का दूसरे में प्रवेश करना नहीं है बल्कि इसके विपरीत विचारों के प्रवाह की अविछिन्नता है |जब एक विचार प्रवाह का अंतिम विचार (प्रत्यय,idea)समाप्त हो जाता है तब अंतिम विचार की मृत्यु हो जाती है और नए शरीर में नए विचार का प्रदुभाव होता है | इसी को बुद्ध ने पुनर्जन्म कहा है |बिना किसी नित्य आत्मा या परमात्मा के इस तरह से पुनर्जन्म संपन्न होता है |

फिर इस पर आपका जवाब था -*
मेने आपको जैन व बोध धर्म ग्रंथो के साथ उपनिषद पढ़ने को कहा है| उपनिषद; जैन व बोध से पूर्व के है और वैदिक आध्यात्मिक ग्रन्थ है| जबकि जैन व बोध धर्म का तत्कालीन समय में एक प्रकार की धर्म प्रतोयोगिता आरम्भ होने के कारण उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो (जो आत्मा, परमात्मा के बारे में है) को अपने ढग से यानी बिलकुल विपरीत स्थिति में जाकर समझाया गया है और अपनी बात व विचार को अलग दर्शाने व चलाने के लिए के लिए ये विचारधारा, इन जैन व बोध ग्रंथो में स्पष्ट द्रष्टिगोचर होती है| अगर महावीर व बुध्द नास्तिक होते तो उनके अनुयायी किस की पूजा करते है? किसके मंदीर व मठ बनाते है? किसकी मूर्तियों का अभिषेक करते है? लामाओं को तो तिब्बत व बोध-धर्म में आज भी अवतार ही माना जाता है| अगर गोतम-बुद्ध नास्तिक थे तो इनके ये अनुयायी किसकी आस्था-पूर्वक आराधना करते है? कान को सिर के पीछे से हाथ घुमाकर पकड़ने से न तो कान का नाम बदलता है और ना ही हाथ का नाम बदलता है| लेकिन ढग बदल जाता है| कान और हाथ दाया या बाया दोनों में से कोई एक ही होता है| जैन और बोध-धर्म हिन्दु कर्म-काण्डओ और पुरोहितो के विरोध के उद्देश्य के चलते ढग बदला है|

*तो मैंने ये जवाब दिया -
बुद्ध और महावीर को नास्तिक माना गया गया है क्यूँ ये भी पहले बता चूका हूँ | (वेदों को न मानने के कारण )
दूसरी बात ये है की बुद्ध और महावीर का उदय तब हुआ जब हिन्दू धर्म में कर्मकांडों और आम जनता के लिए असहज हो गयीं थी | 
भारत में ६०० इसा पूर्व के आस पास हिन्दू धर्म का बिगड़ा रूप दिखाई देता है जिसमे जाति कर्म पर आधारित न होकर जन्म आधारित हो गयीं थी और ब्राह्मणों को छोड़कर अन्य जातियों के मुक्ति के लिए कई अडचने पैदा कर दी गयीं थी | बुद्ध का उदय होने का सबसे बड़ा कारण इसका आम जनता में सहज रूप से स्वीकार होना और मान्य होना था .इसमें कर्मकांड नहीं थे | मोक्ष की प्राप्ति के लिए किसी जटिल संस्कार की आवश्यकता न थी |
तीसरी बात -बुद्ध और महावीर ने कभी भी मूर्तिपूजा का समर्थन नहीं किया | वे स्वम इसके विरोधी थे | उनके मरने के पश्चात उनके अनुयायियों ने उनकी पूजा प्रारम्भ कर दी | बौध धर्म में आज भी हीनयान सम्प्रदाय और जैन में दिगंबर सम्प्रदाय पुरातन विचार को मानता है |
अब आपके सवाल का जवाब यदि बुद्ध या महावीर स्वम कहकर गए की मेरी पूजा मत करो और बाद में उनकी बात न मानकर उनकी पूजा की जा रही है तो इससे ये तो साबित नहीं होता की वो इश्वर या परमात्मा को मानते थे | मुझे आश्चर्य है की आपने न तो बुद्ध के बारे में पढ़ा या जाना है न महावीर के बारे में |
बुद्ध और जैन धर्म की उत्पति किसी के विरोध में नहीं हुई है बल्कि इसीलिए हुई है की उनकी बातें आम इंसान को अच्छी लगीं और उन्होंने वैदिक धर्म की जटिलता को छोड़कर आसान सा मार्ग दिखा |

अब आप कह रहें हैं -*
लेकिन आप इसमे बोध और जैन धर्म के इतिहास को घुसा कर पता नही क्या साबित करना चाहते है इसीलिए बता रहा हूँ कि वेसे तो सामान्यतया आस्तिक दुनिया के सभी धर्म प्रवर्तक है और सभी धर्मो के अनुयायी है| यदि वे किसी भी तरीके से अपने आराध्य को मानते है और उसकी पूजा करते है| आस्तिक व नास्तिक किसी को इस आधार पर नही कहा जा सकता कि वह फला ग्रन्थ को नही मानता या फला ग्रन्थ को ही मानता है| जो भी लोग आत्मा-परमात्मा को किसी भी रूप में मानते है| उसकी आराधना करते है पूजा करते है वे सब ईश्वरीय शक्ति में विश्वास करते है| जब बोध-अनुयायी गोतम बुद्ध की मूर्तियों की पूजा करते है| ईसाई उस क्रास को जीसस का प्रतीक मान कर उसे आराध्य मानते है| मुसलमान "अल्लाह हो अकबर" कह कर शब्द व वाक्य रूप में प्रार्थना करते है| जैन तो तिर्थंकरो की मूर्तियों की विधिवत पूजन करते है| आप इसलिए इन्हें नास्तिक नही कह सकते कि वे वेदों को नही मानते| 


*उपरोक्त पंक्तियों में क्या भूल हुई है उस पर गौर करें -
१. आपने पुनर्जन्म , प्रारब्ध ,उपनिषद्  ,वेद ,तत्कालीन धर्म आदि की चर्चा की थी इसी  कारण  मै आपको थोडा इतिहास  में ले गया था |
२. मैंने बोद्ध और जैन धर्म के अनुयायियों के आस्तिक होने पर सवाल नहीं किया था , 
मेरा सवाल सिर्फ ये था की क्या बुद्ध और महावीर आस्तिक थे ? 
ये सवाल अभी भी वहीँ का वहीँ पडा है |
३. आपने जो परिभाषा दी है उसके अनुसार स्वम बुद्ध नास्तिक हो जातें हैं तो आपके जवाब ही गलत हो जा रहें हैं | जब बुद्ध आत्मा  और परमात्मा को किसी भी रूप में नहीं मानतें थे  तो आस्तिक कैसे कहलायेंगे (आपके नजर में ) ?? 

आपने अराध्य और आराधना का जिक्र कई बार किया है | तो मै भी अमर जी के सवाल को दोहराते हुए जानना चाहूँगा की आराधना क्या है ? आराध्य किसे कहतें हैं ?*

----------


## Ranveer

> हर धर्म का अनुयायी वही करता है अथार्त उसी विषय, वस्तु, विचार,शब्द, वाक्य की पूजा उसी तरह से करता है जिस प्रकार से लगभग उसके धर्म-ग्रंथो में लिखा होता है| 
> शायद आपको पता नही हैकि महावीर तो जैन-धर्म के २४ वे तीर्थंकर थे उनके समय में उनसे पूर्व के २३ तिर्थंकरो की भी मूर्तियों की पूजा की जाती थी| उन्ही की परम्परा को आगे बढाने वाले महावीर नास्तिक कैसे हो सकते है| अगर ये महावीरजी ईश्वरीय शक्ति को मानते ही नही तो पूजन व आराधना किसकी करते थे|किसकी धारणा में ध्यानमग्न होकर किसका ध्यान करते थे ? अपने आप को किस शक्ति के विचार में केन्द्रित करके एक आसन लगा कर समाधिष्ट होते हुए चित्रों व मूर्तियों में दर्शाए जाते है? कोन है वह शक्ति जिसे आप अपने तर्कों के आधार पर नकारना चाह रहे है? अब उत्तर देने की बारी आपकी है|


*आपने मुझसे जो पूछना चाहा है उस पर मै अपने विचार प्रकट करता हूँ –

हर धर्म का अनुयायी वही करता है अथार्त उसी विषय, वस्तु, विचार,शब्द, वाक्य की पूजा उसी तरह से करता है जिस प्रकार से लगभग उसके धर्म-ग्रंथो में लिखा होता है| 

जी हाँ मै सहमत हूँ |

शायद आपको पता नही हैकि महावीर तो जैन-धर्म के २४ वे तीर्थंकर थे उनके समय में उनसे पूर्व के २३ तिर्थंकरो की भी मूर्तियों की पूजा की जाती थी| 

सर्वप्रथम आप ये जाने कि महावीर के पूर्व तीर्थकरों में से २३वे तीर्थकर पार्श्वनाथ को छोड़कर अन्य के बारे में कोई विशेष इतिहासिक जानकारी उपलब्ध नही है | जैन ग्रंथों  में सिर्फ तीर्थकरों के नाम गिनाएं गएँ हैं जिसमे  ऋषभदेव को प्रथम बताया गया है | न तो महावीर के पूर्व के तीर्थकरों के बारे में कोई वृहत विचार मिलता है और न ही कोई धार्मिक क्रियाकलाप का विवरण |
तो यहाँ पर यह कहना कि पूर्व के सारे तीर्थकर मूर्तिपूजा करते थे , पूरी तरह से गलत है | 
आपको ये बता दूँ कि जैन विचार ही पूरी तरह से निरीश्वरवादी है |इसमें तीर्थकरों को इश्वर या उसका दूत नहीं माना जाता |इसमें प्रवर्तकों कि ही उपासना कि जाती थी (उपासना का अर्थ आप खुद बताएँगे )तीर्थकरों को ‘जिन’भी कहा गया है (बाद में इसी से जैन बना ), जिन वे होतें थे जो अपने मनोवेग को सफलता पूर्वक जीत लेते थे |जिन्होंने  अहंकार ,क्रोध ,राग ,द्वेष पर विजय प्राप्त कि हो |
पूरा का पूरा जैन धर्म अंहिंसा ,सत्य ,अपरिग्रह , अस्तेय पर आधारित है | इसमें इश्वर , आत्मा ,परमात्मा का कोई स्थान ही नहीं है |

उन्ही की परम्परा को आगे बढाने वाले महावीर नास्तिक कैसे हो सकते है?
महावीर ने उपरोक्त चार तत्वों में से एक और तत्व जोड़ा –ब्रह्मचर्य |
न तो कभी किसी तीर्थकर ने मूर्तिपूजा कि थी और न ही वे मूर्तिपूजा कि परम्परा को आगे बढ़ा रहे थे |

अगर ये महावीरजी ईश्वरीय शक्ति को मानते ही नही तो पूजन व आराधना किसकी करते थे|किसकी धारणा में ध्यानमग्न होकर किसका ध्यान करते थे ? अपने आप को किस शक्ति के विचार में केन्द्रित करके एक आसन लगा कर समाधिष्ट होते हुए चित्रों व मूर्तियों में दर्शाए जाते है?

महावीर कभी पूजा नहीं करते थे और न ही कभी पूजा करने कि बात कही है |(अराधना दूसरी चीज़ है )
इन्होने मानव को बंधन से मुक्ति के तरीके (मोक्ष ,निर्वाण ) बताएं हैं |आपको बता दूँ कि महावीर शुद्ध रूप से वस्तुवादी (realistic approach) और बहुलवादी (अनेकांतवाद ) थे | वे किसी परम सता को स्वीकार नहीं करते थे |
ध्यानमग्न होने का अर्थ ये नहीं है कि वो किसी सता को मानते थे |उनका मानना था कि ज्ञान से ही मोक्ष कि प्राप्ति संभव है |और ज्ञान के लिए आवश्यक है कि चिन्तन मनन किया जाए | इसके लिए किसी शक्ति को केंद्रित करने कि आवश्यकता महसूस नहीं कि जाती |
थोड़ी सी जानकारी ये भी दे दूँ कि अभी भी जैन और बौद्ध  धर्म में मूर्तियों को ध्यान के लिए आलंबन के रूप में इस्तेमाल ही इस्तेमाल किया जाता है न कि हिंदू धर्म कि तरह इश्वर का वास मानकर उनकी पूजा कि जाती है |

अब उत्तर देने की बारी आपकी है| 
आशा करता हूँ कि आपके प्रश्न का उतर मिल गया होगा |

*

----------


## Akash78

> देवव्रत  जी 
> 
> मैंने सोचा था की आपको इस सम्बन्ध में गहरी जानकारी होगी पर आपकी उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ अधूरी जानकारीओं का संकेत हैं | 
> पहले तो ये कहना चाहूँगा की बुद्ध और महावीर को नास्तिक माना गया गया है क्यूँ ये भी पहले बता चूका हूँ | (वेदों को न मानने के कारण )
> दूसरी बात ये है की बुद्ध और महावीर का उदय तब हुआ जब हिन्दू धर्म में कर्मकांडों और आम जनता के लिए असहज हो गयीं  थी | 
> भारत में ६०० इसा पूर्व के आस पास हिन्दू धर्म का बिगड़ा रूप दिखाई देता है जिसमे जाति कर्म पर आधारित न होकर जन्म आधारित हो गयीं थी और ब्राह्मणों को छोड़कर  अन्य जातियों के मुक्ति के लिए कई अडचने पैदा कर दी गयीं थी | बुद्ध का उदय होने का सबसे बड़ा कारण इसका आम जनता में सहज रूप से स्वीकार होना और मान्य होना था .इसमें कर्मकांड नहीं थे | मोक्ष की प्राप्ति के लिए किसी जटिल संस्कार की आवश्यकता न थी |
> तीसरी बात -बुद्ध और महावीर ने कभी भी मूर्तिपूजा का समर्थन नहीं किया | वे  स्वम इसके विरोधी थे | उनके मरने के पश्चात उनके अनुयायियों ने उनकी पूजा प्रारम्भ कर दी | बौध धर्म में आज भी हीनयान सम्प्रदाय और जैन में दिगंबर सम्प्रदाय  पुरातन विचार को मानता है |
> अब आपके सवाल का जवाब यदि बुद्ध या महावीर स्वम कहकर गए की मेरी पूजा मत करो और बाद में उनकी बात न मानकर उनकी पूजा की जा रही है तो इससे ये तो साबित  नहीं होता की वो इश्वर या परमात्मा को मानते थे | मुझे आश्चर्य है की आपने न तो बुद्ध के बारे में पढ़ा या जाना है न महावीर के बारे में |
> बुद्ध और जैन धर्म की उत्पति किसी के विरोध में नहीं हुई है बल्कि इसीलिए हुई है की उनकी बातें आम  इंसान को अच्छी लगीं और उन्होंने वैदिक धर्म की जटिलता को छोड़कर आसान सा मार्ग दिखा |
> ...


*सभी बातों से  सहमत !*

----------


## Akash78

> *मित्र आकाश जी ,पहली बात यह कि मै किस हद तकआपको सहमत कर पाता हूँ ये तो बाद कि बात है
> पर आपके प्रश्न को देखकर यहसहज अनुमान लगता है कि आप गम्भीरता से इन
> विषयो पर चिँतन करते है जो कि प्रशँसा का विषय है
> दुसरी बात कहना चाहूँगा मित्र कि आपने परमात्मा और आत्मा को पृथक सत्ता
> माना है(जब तक आत्मा सशरीर है) तो इसको द्वैत कहते हैँ मित्र और ये दर्शन
> का मेरा ग्यान नहीँ के बराबर है और ये मुझे समझ मे भी नहीँ आती पर आपने
> सवाल मुझसे किया है तो थोड़ा उछल कूद तो करुँगा ही*
> 
> *मित्र आप अपने माडल का रुप थोड़ा बदल देँ.ग्लास को एक बड़ा दीपक मान लेँ और
> ...


*मित्र ! ये तो भिक्कू नागसेन द्वारा ..राजा मिलिंद को दिए गए ..प्रश्न का उत्तर है....जो आपने दिया है  ..इसमे ये समझाया गया है की किस तरह आत्मा के न होने पर भी  पुनर्जन्म संभव है ...... ये तर्क तो उस wyakti  का है जो आत्मा के astitv  को नहीं मानता अवम इस्वर में भी अविश्वास प्रकट करता   है. इसमे तो बड़े दीपक अवं छोटे दीपक की बात भी नहीं है...क्यों की दीपक से दीपक जलता है  .......कोई और उदाहरण देकर समझाए मित्र....क्यों की नास्तिकों के उदाहरण  से आस्तिकता समझना,,,,मुस्किल है................*

----------


## Akash78

मैंने बाइबिल को सराहा, कुरान को इज्जत बख्शी
फिर मेरी रामायण पर हल्ला क्यों है?

तुमने यीशु की प्रार्थना की, राम की पूजा की है
फिर इतना बेगाना मेरा अल्ला क्यों है?

तुमने अपने धर्मग्रंथ में कहीं पढ़ा है मारो-काटो
मेरा मजहब भी कहता है इंसानों को मत बाँटो

घर जलने पर हिन्दू-मुस्लिम क्या अलग तरीके से रोते हैं?
बेटे के मरने पर क्या इनके आँसू अलग-अलग होते हैं?

जब दर्द हमारा एक है, और अहसास हमारा एक
फिर हमें बाँटता पंडित क्यों है, मुल्ला क्यों है?

क्या महमूद का कारखाना मोहन के बिन चल सकता है?
जमुना के खेतों में भी जुम्मन का पसीना बहता है

रजिया रधिया के संग सावन में झूला करती है
हरिया की गय्या हमीद की बकरी के संग चरती है


NDजब बिना एकता नहीं गुजारा, बहुत जरूरी भाईचारा
फिर अर्जुन का दुश्मन अब्दुल्ला क्यों है?

तुमने हमको काफिर बोला, हम तुमको शैतान कह गए
नफरत की इस रक्त नदी में पैगंबर-भगवान बह गए

माँ के गर्भ से मैं जन्मा हूँ, तुम क्या कहीं और से आए?
अंत में सब मिलते मिट्टी में, तुम क्या अमृत पीकर आए?

आने की जब राह एक है, और जाने की भी एक
फिर अपना अलग-अलग ईश्वर-अल्लाह क्यों है? 
सौजन्य से - नईदुनिया

----------


## devvrat

*रणवीर जी 
यह तो वही कान को घुमाकर पकड़ने वाली बात हो गई|*  

*उपासना, आराधना, अरदास,पूजा,पूजन, प्रार्थना, अजान,नवाज, जियारत, देवताओ व तिर्थंकरो की मूर्तियों के अभिषेक, श्रंगार,आरतिया ये सब आस्तिको के द्वारा किये जाने वाले ही कर्म है जो हिन्दु, मुसलमान, सिख, ईसाई, यहूदी, जैन, बोध आदि सब करते है| अपने-अपने ढग को श्रेष्ट साबित करने के लिए या फिर अपनी-अपनी भाषा में अलग-अलग नाम दिए गए है| लेकिन आप जैसे इस मुद्दे पर दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो ने इन्हें अलग-अलग मान लिया है और किसी को किसी के कहने पर आस्तिक व किसी को नास्तिक|* 

*जैन-धर्म ग्रंथो में प्रथम तीर्थंकर ऋषभदेव को महाभारत-काल के तत्काल पश्चात का लिखा गया है और उन्हें श्री कृष्ण का वैचारिक प्रतिद्वंदी साथ ही उनके परिवार का भी माना गया है| इसी से साबित हो जाता हैकि महाभारत काल से लगातार चली आ रही राजपरिवारो की आपसी मारकाट (भयंकर-युद्धों) को बंद करवाने के उद्देश्य से जैन तिर्थंकरो ने अहिंसा के सिद्धांत को कठोरता से पालन करने के उपदेशो को प्रचारित किया और वेद-उपनिषदों नकारा था| क्योकि आत्मा-परमात्मा का सिद्धांत जेनियो को हिंसा फेलाने वाला लगा| इसके लिए आप "श्रीमदभागवत गीता" पढ़ सकते है| जिसमें श्रीकृष्ण मृत्यु की परवाह नही करके अर्जुन को युद्ध के लिए प्रेरित करते है| इस "गीता" को हिन्दु उपनिषदों का सार मानते है| बस इसी कारण से महावीर तक के सभी तिर्थंकरो ने वेद-उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो को अपने ढग से मूल सिधान्तो को तोड़-मरोड़ कर लिखा है| जिसके कारण तत्कालीन वेदाचार्यो ने इन्हें नास्तिक कहा है|*  

*जब आप एतिहासिक विवरणों के उपलब्द होने या ना होने की बात करते है तो मुझे आप जैसे दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो पर हसी आती है| आपको शायद इस बात का ज्ञान नही हैकि भारतवर्ष में इस्लाम का हमला होने और सलतनत स्थापित होने से पहले इतिहास लिखने की परम्परा नही थी एतिहासिक घटनाओं को कई वर्षो बाद कथानको व साहित्य के रूप में लिखा जाता था| और ये कथाये बड़े ही अलोकीक व अदाबुद्ध ढग से और अधिकत काव्य रूप में लिखी जाती थी जिनने समय, संवत व तारीको का उल्लेख नही होता था|  ऐसे में एतिहासिक विवरण जो आप चाहते वह कैसे मिल सकता है? लेकिन इसका अर्थ यह नही होना चाहिए कि हमारे एतिहासिक साहित्य व कथानक पुस्तके झूटी है और उनका एतिहासिक विवरण के महत्त्व की नही  है| और मोर्य-वंश का इतिहास विवरण इसलिए उपलब्द होता हैकि उस समय में यूनानी-राजदूत व चीनी-यात्री भारत में आये और उन्होंने अपनी भाषा में जो कुच्छ लिखा उसे इतिहासिक विवरण माना|इस प्रकार आप दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो के लिए तो मोर्यकाल को छोड़कर तुर्कों की दिल्ली में सल्तनत स्थापित होने से पूर्व के भारतवर्ष को नकार रहे हो|* 
*यह बात सही हैकि सही तरीके से काल व तारीको उल्लेख करते हुए इतिहास लिखना हमने तुर्कों से सिखा है|* 




> आपको ये बता दूँ कि जैन विचार ही पूरी तरह से निरीश्वरवादी है| इसमें तीर्थकरों को इश्वर या उसका दूत नहीं माना जाता |इसमें प्रवर्तकों कि ही उपासना कि जाती थी (उपासना का अर्थ आप खुद बताएँगे) तीर्थकरों को ‘जिन’भी कहा गया है (बाद में इसी से जैन बना ), जिन वे होतें थे जो अपने मनोवेग को सफलता पूर्वक जीत लेते थे |जिन्होंने अहंकार ,क्रोध ,राग ,द्वेष पर विजय प्राप्त कि हो |
> पूरा का पूरा जैन धर्म अंहिंसा ,सत्य ,अपरिग्रह , अस्तेय पर आधारित है|  इसमें इश्वर, आत्मा ,परमात्मा का कोई स्थान ही नहीं है|


*जैन तिर्थंकरो ने अपने आपको वैदिक सिन्धान्तो से अलग साबित करने के लिए आत्मा-परमात्मा ईश्वर को कोई स्थान नही दिया लेकिन इनको नकार नही सके|* 



> (जिन वे होतें थे जो अपने मनोवेग को सफलता पूर्वक जीत लेते थे अहंकार ,क्रोध ,राग ,द्वेष पर विजय प्राप्त कि हो| पूरा का पूरा जैन धर्म अंहिंसा, सत्य, अपरिग्रह, अस्तेय)


*यह सारे तत्व (मनोवेग अहंकार ,क्रोध ,राग ,द्वेष) मोह में समाहित है| जो मेने पूर्व में "मोक्ष" के लिए लिखा है| मोह के बंधन से मुक्त होकर ही मृतक की आत्मा परमात्मा में विलीन अथार्त मोक्ष को प्राप्त करती है|*

----------


## devvrat

> मैंने बाइबिल को सराहा, कुरान को इज्जत बख्शी
> फिर मेरी रामायण पर हल्ला क्यों है?
> 
> तुमने यीशु की प्रार्थना की, राम की पूजा की है
> फिर इतना बेगाना मेरा अल्ला क्यों है?
> 
> तुमने अपने धर्मग्रंथ में कहीं पढ़ा है मारो-काटो
> मेरा मजहब भी कहता है इंसानों को मत बाँटो
> 
> ...


*भाई रणवीर जी 
आप बता सकते है क्या ? उक्त कविता का लेखक आस्तिक है या नास्तिक?  
मेरे विचार से आस्तिक है| 
आप दिमाकी कसरत करके नास्तिक साबित करे तो करे, में तो आस्तिक ही मानूगा क्योकि ये मेरा दृढ विचार है| *

----------


## guruji

मैंने जैन लोगों को ताली बजा बजा कर "जय महावीरा जय महावीरा" सड़क पर शोभा यात्रा में गाते सुना है और *भगवान महावीर* की मूर्ति को हाथ पंखे से हवा करते देखा है। यह भगवान की पूजा और मूर्ति पूजा नहीं तो क्या है?

----------


## man-vakil

*कब तक ना मानोगे, तुम उसके होने को,
बस कोसते रहोगे, जब असफल होने को,
क्यूँकर हर वसन से ढंके ना जाते है तन,
है वो हर और, फिर क्यूँकर भटकता मन,
नजारों में बसा है सभी, दिखाता सब वो रंग,
कोई पत्थर में खोजे, कोई सजदे का ले ढंग,
कोई दीये जलाकर मना ले, तो कोई लोबान, 
अरे वो देखता है हमको, बनके निगेहबान ...............
=====मन-वकील
*

----------


## amar2007

*देवव्रत जी
क्या आप मेरे सवालों का जवाब देंगे ? सुत्र में कुछ प्रविष्टियों पहले मैंने कुछ सवाल किये थे . उनका जवाब दें !*

----------


## devvrat

*amar2007 ji 
आपने पुच्छा है की पूजा क्या होती है आराधना क्या होती है?

उपासना, आराधना, अरदास, सिमरण, जाप, पूजा, पूजन, अनुष्ठान, ध्यान, प्रार्थना, अजान, नवाज, जियारत, देवताओ व तिर्थंकरो की मूर्तियों के अभिषेक, श्रंगार, आरतिया, प्रसाद, मोदक, मिठाई, लड्डू, पुष्प व अन्य धन-द्रव्य आदि अर्पण, तर्पण, ये सब आस्तिको के द्वारा किये जाने वाले ही कर्म है जो हिन्दु, मुसलमान, सिख, ईसाई, यहूदी, जैन, बोध आदि सब अपने-अपने शास्त्रों में बताये अनुसार करते है| अपने-अपने ढग को श्रेष्ट साबित करने के लिए या फिर अपनी-अपनी भाषा में अलग-अलग नाम दिए गए है| 
लेकिन आप जैसे इस मुद्दे पर दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो ने इन्हें अलग-अलग मान लिया है और अपने-अपने विचार को चलाने के लिए मूलविचार को छोड़कर या नही जानकर उक्त शब्दों की अलग तरीके के अनुसार अलग-अलग परिभाषाये गढ़ ली है| और  किसी को किसी के कहने पर आस्तिक व किसी को नास्तिक|जो सही नही है| इन सब का रास्ता आत्मा से परमात्मा तक के लिए ही तय किया गया है| लेकिन अब ये साधन ईश्वर में कुच्छ मागने, कुच्छ सहायता प्राप्त करने या ईश्वर को खुश करने के भावना हेतु भी अपनाने जाते है| अथार्त अधिकाँश लोग सांसारिक तत्वों की प्राप्ति के लिए भी ये सब करते है| जिससे आत्मा-परमात्मा की धारणा विकृत होती है|  
इसीकारण जो आत्मा व परमात्मा (ईश्वर) के विचार को नकारना चाहते है उनके विचार प्रबलता से उभरते है| *

----------


## Ranveer

प्रिय देवव्रत जी 
पुनः कुछ कहना चाहूँगा |



> उपासना, आराधना, अरदास,पूजा,पूजन, प्रार्थना, अजान,नवाज, जियारत, देवताओ व तिर्थंकरो की मूर्तियों के अभिषेक, श्रंगार,आरतिया ये सब आस्तिको के द्वारा किये जाने वाले ही कर्म है जो हिन्दु, मुसलमान, सिख, ईसाई, यहूदी, जैन, बोध आदि सब करते है| अपने-अपने ढग को श्रेष्ट साबित करने के लिए या फिर अपनी-अपनी भाषा में अलग-अलग नाम दिए गए है| लेकिन आप जैसे इस मुद्दे पर दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो ने इन्हें अलग-अलग मान लिया है और किसी को किसी के कहने पर आस्तिक व किसी को नास्तिक|


उपरोक्त बातों से यही निष्कर्ष निकलता है की उपासना, आराधना और पूजा एक ही चीज़ (सामान अर्थ वाले शब्द )है जो आस्तिको के ही द्वारा किये जातें हैं |
क्या मैंने सही कहा है ???





> जैन-धर्म ग्रंथो में प्रथम तीर्थंकर ऋषभदेव को महाभारत-काल के तत्काल पश्चात का लिखा गया है और उन्हें श्री कृष्ण का वैचारिक प्रतिद्वंदी साथ ही उनके परिवार का भी माना गया है| इसी से साबित हो जाता हैकि महाभारत काल से लगातार चली आ रही राजपरिवारो की आपसी मारकाट (भयंकर-युद्धों) को बंद करवाने के उद्देश्य से जैन तिर्थंकरो ने अहिंसा के सिद्धांत को कठोरता से पालन करने के उपदेशो को प्रचारित किया और वेद-उपनिषदों नकारा था| क्योकि आत्मा-परमात्मा का सिद्धांत जेनियो को हिंसा फेलाने वाला लगा| इसके लिए आप "श्रीमदभागवत गीता" पढ़ सकते है| जिसमें श्रीकृष्ण मृत्यु की परवाह नही करके अर्जुन को युद्ध के लिए प्रेरित करते है| इस "गीता" को हिन्दु उपनिषदों का सार मानते है| बस इसी कारण से महावीर तक के सभी तिर्थंकरो ने वेद-उपनिषदों के सिधान्तो को अपने ढग से मूल सिधान्तो को तोड़-मरोड़ कर लिखा है| जिसके कारण तत्कालीन वेदाचार्यो ने इन्हें नास्तिक कहा है|


सबसे पहले तो मै ये कहूँगा की मैंने  गीता ,उपनिषद ,वेद ,कुरान ,रामायण ,महाभारत आदि ग्रंथों को थोडा -बहुत  देखा है और कभीं कभी पढता भी हूँ |
महाभारत स्वम एक अप्रमाणिक महाकाव्य है जिसे तथाकथित कुछ लोगों ने अपने वाक्य जोड़ जोड़ के बड़ा कर दिया है |इसका शुरूआती नाम जय संहिता  था जिसमे मात्र १२००० श्लोक थे ,वर्तमान में इसमें २ लाख के लगभग श्लोक हैं ,इसीलिए की इसमें कई बातें बाद  में शामिल कि गयीं हैं  |गीता  महाभारत महाकाव्य का अंश है |

आगे , आप एकं प्रमाण दिखा या बतां दें जिसमे जैनियों के पूर्व तीर्थकर के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी मिलती हो |
आपको ऐतिहासिक और धार्मिक वाक्य का ही पता नहीं है की इन दोनों में क्या फर्क है | कैसे वो देखें -
ऐतिहासिक प्रमाणों के अंतर्गत वो चीज़ें आतीं हैं जिन्हें अन्य प्रमाणों ग्रन्थ ,स्थल , वैज्ञानिक पद्धति के द्वारा जांचा और परखा जाता है तब उसका विश्लेष्ण कर एक निष्कर्ष निकाला जाता है |
धार्मिक प्रमाण में किसी ख़ास लोगों के द्वारा लिखे गए वाक्य होतें हैं जिन्हें विश्वास के आधार पर मान लिया जाता है |
महाभारत  को भी धार्मिक माहाकव्य के रूप में गिना जाता है न की ऐतिहासिक रूप में |
ऐतिहासिक रूप से जैन धर्म में केवल २३ वें तीर्थकर पार्श्वनाथ और २४वे तीर्थकर महावीर का प्रमाण मिलता है , उसके पूर्व के अन्य तीर्थकरों का नहीं | संभव हो तो प्रमाणिक पुस्तक या सन्दर्भ प्रस्तुत करें |

जैनियों में से कोई भी तीर्थकर न तो कृष्ण के परिवार का था और न ही महाभारत काल का |जैन का कृष्ण  से दूर तक कोई लेना देना नहीं है| अगर होगा  भी तो कोई प्रमाण नहीं है | ये बेबुनियाद बात है |

सच तो ये है की उस समय हिन्दू धर्म में वैश्यों और शूद्रों के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं था ,  न तो मोक्ष प्राप्ति के लिए और न ही ज्ञान प्राप्ति के लिए ,हिन्दू धरम के ठेकेदारों ने कर्मकांड इतने जटिल कर दिए थे की साधारण वर्ग के लिए असहज हो गया था | उस समय उतर भारत में मैदानी इलाकों में लोगों ने उतम कृषि और व्यापार कर समृधि प्राप्त कर ली थी | जैन और बोद्ध धर्म के विचार उन्हें काफी सहज दिखे तो उन्होंने उसे आपना लिया |
आपने कहा कि कान को घुमा के पकड़ा गया है तो ये देखें कि निम्नलिखित जैन सिद्धांतों में से कौन कौन बातें हैं जो वेद या उपनिषद से मिलती  है -
-निवृत्तिमार्ग
-निरीश्वरवाद 
-स्याद्वाद या अनेकांतवाद या सप्तभंगी का सिद्धान्त
-अनेकात्मवाद
-निर्वाण
-कायाक्लेश
-नग्नता
-अठारह पाप
-मोक्ष के लिए कोई कर्मकांड कि नहीं बल्कि ज्ञान ,दर्शन और चरित्र कि आवश्यकता है |



> जब आप एतिहासिक विवरणों के उपलब्द होने या ना होने की बात करते है तो मुझे आप जैसे दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो पर हसी आती है| आपको शायद इस बात का ज्ञान नही हैकि भारतवर्ष में इस्लाम का हमला होने और सलतनत स्थापित होने से पहले इतिहास लिखने की परम्परा नही थी एतिहासिक घटनाओं को कई वर्षो बाद कथानको व साहित्य के रूप में लिखा जाता था| और ये कथाये बड़े ही अलोकीक व अदाबुद्ध ढग से और अधिकत काव्य रूप में लिखी जाती थी जिनने समय, संवत व तारीको का उल्लेख नही होता था| ऐसे में एतिहासिक विवरण जो आप चाहते वह कैसे मिल सकता है? लेकिन इसका अर्थ यह नही होना चाहिए कि हमारे एतिहासिक साहित्य व कथानक पुस्तके झूटी है और उनका एतिहासिक विवरण के महत्त्व की नही है| और मोर्य-वंश का इतिहास विवरण इसलिए उपलब्द होता हैकि उस समय में यूनानी-राजदूत व चीनी-यात्री भारत में आये और उन्होंने अपनी भाषा में जो कुच्छ लिखा उसे इतिहासिक विवरण माना|इस प्रकार आप दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो के लिए तो मोर्यकाल को छोड़कर तुर्कों की दिल्ली में सल्तनत स्थापित होने से पूर्व के भारतवर्ष को नकार रहे हो| 
> 
> यह बात सही हैकि सही तरीके से काल व तारीको उल्लेख करते हुए इतिहास लिखना हमने तुर्कों से सिखा है|


मुझे आश्चर्य है की आप मेरी कही बात को पकड़ नहीं पाए 
मैंने कहा था की जैन धर्म के २३वेन तीर्थकर के पूर्व के तीर्थकरों के बारे में कोई विशेष ऐतिहासिक जानकारी नहीं मिलती , न तो विचारों की ओ न ही कर्मकांडों की |हाँ ,पार्श्वनाथ और महावीर की ऐतिहासिक जानकारी हमें अवश्य मिलती है |
आपने जो महाभारत का जिक्र करके साबित करने का प्रयास किया है उसे ऐतिहासिक नहीं माना जाता सिवाय  धार्मिक कथन के |
यदि मै गलत कह रहां हूँ तो आप किसी भी प्रमाणिक इतिहास की पुस्तक  में देख लें , आप इस बात को समझ जायेंगे |

जी हाँ , मै अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ की पहले इतिहास लेखन की परम्परा नहीं थी | पर आपको ये नहीं पता की ये लिखी नहीं जाती थी बल्कि सुनकर और बोलकर एक पीढ़ी से दूसरी पीढ़ी को याद करा दी जाती थी | आज जो वेद, पुराण ,उपनिषद हम पढतें हैं वो पीढ़ी दर पीढ़ी याद करके बाद के संकलित की गयीं है| ये भी जान लें की इसी याद के क्रम में कुछ धर्म के ठेकेदारों  ने अपने हित के लिए उसमे मिलावट भी की है और अपनी बात श्लोक के रूप में शामिल कर दी हैं |
यदि आप ऋग्वेद  के बारे में जानतें हैं तो आपको पता ही होगा की उसमे पहला और दसवां मंडल बाद में जोड़ा गया है |
इसका अर्थ ये नहीं है की वे झूठी है ,इसका अर्थ ये है की वो ऐतिहासिक रूप से प्रमाणिक नहीं है | 
आप यदि इतिहास पढतें होंगे तो कोई भी प्रमाणिक पुस्तक उठाइये और देखिये की उसमे महाभारत ,रामायण ,गीता ,वेद ,उपनिषद आदि से कितनी मदद ली गयी है | आपको  अवश्य पता चल जाएगा की इनको महत्व न देकर अन्य ऐतिहासिक ग्रंथों ,विवरणों ,और पुरातात्त्व के साक्ष्य के आधार पर इतिहास लिखा जाता है |
अतः कृपया उटपटांग अर्थ न लगाएं की मै इन्हें झूठा नहीं कह रहां हूँ बल्कि मै इन्हें प्रमाणिक नहीं मानता , क्यूँ ये शायद उपरोक्त विवरण से  समझ गएँ होंगे |



> जैन तिर्थंकरो ने अपने आपको वैदिक सिन्धान्तो से अलग साबित करने के लिए आत्मा-परमात्मा ईश्वर को कोई स्थान नही दिया लेकिन इनको नकार नही सके|


हिन्दू धर्म की एक खासियत रही है .की जब उसे कोई प्रतिद्वंदी दीखता है तो या तो उसे पूरी तरह नकार देता है या फिर उसे अपने में शामिल करने का प्रयास करता है |
जब तथाकथित कुछ लोगों को लगा की आम लोगों में बोद्ध और जैन का प्रभाव बढ़ने लगा है तो उन्होंने दुष्प्रचार करना शुरू किया की उनकी सारी बातें वेद और उपनिषदों  से चुराई  गयी है |ऐसा वे इसीलिए करते थे ताकि उनकी वर्चस्वता कायम रहे |इसी क्रम में उन्होंने बुद्ध को भी विष्णु का अवतार बता दिया था |
जैन या बुद्ध में वैदिक सिधान्तों से कोई प्रतिद्वंदिता ही नहीं थी क्यूंकि ये जीवन की सहज पद्धति के रूप में सामने आया था न की किसी धर्म के रूप में |तो उन्हें नकारने या स्वीकार करने का सवाल ही नहीं उठता |



> यह सारे तत्व (मनोवेग अहंकार ,क्रोध ,राग ,द्वेष) मोह में समाहित है| जो मेने पूर्व में "मोक्ष" के लिए लिखा है| मोह के बंधन से मुक्त होकर ही मृतक की आत्मा परमात्मा में विलीन अथार्त मोक्ष को प्राप्त करती है|


यहाँ पर आप तर्क  के साथ जबरदस्ती कर रहें हैं |मोक्ष के लिए आत्मा या परमात्मा की कोई आवश्यकता ही नहीं है |यहाँ मोक्ष के लिए ज्ञान,दर्शन  और चरित्र की बात कही जाती है न किसी परमात्मा की |

----------


## Ranveer

> *भाई रणवीर जी 
> आप बता सकते है क्या ? उक्त कविता का लेखक आस्तिक है या नास्तिक?  
> मेरे विचार से आस्तिक है| 
> आप दिमाकी कसरत करके नास्तिक साबित करे तो करे, में तो आस्तिक ही मानूगा क्योकि ये मेरा दृढ विचार है| *


प्रिय देवव्रत जी 
मुझे आश्चर्य हुआ कि आपने इसे आस्तिक कैसे मान लिए और किस आधार पे 
कृपया गौर करें ..आपने नास्तिक  होने कि परिभाषा दी थी --



> प्रथम नास्तिक वह है जिसे अपने आप पर विश्वास नही होता, अपने अन्दर व्याप्त चैतन्य-स्वरूप आत्मा जिसके कारण वह इस जगत के फल, इस नश्वर-शरीर के माध्यम से भोग रहा है उस आत्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| जिस परमात्मा के कारण उसके नश्वर शरीर में यह आत्मा व्याप्त है| उस सर्वजगत में व्याप्त परमात्मा पर विश्वास नही होता| 
> 
> दितीय नास्तिक वह है जो उपर्युक्त धारणा को स्वीकार नही करके अपने कर्मो को मोहवश (काम, क्रोध, मद, लोभ, आशा, तृष्णा, राग, द्वेष, इर्ष्या, चनचल मन इत्यादि के ही चक्कर में फसा हुआ) सद-मार्ग पर नही चल पाता है और अपनी आत्मा को अथार्त अपने-आप को मृत्यु पश्चात मोक्ष के बजाये पुन: पुनर्जन्म या कभी-कभी प्रेत-गति की और भी प्रेरित कर देता है|


यहाँ पर रचनाकार किसी आत्मा परमात्मा कि बात ही नहीं कर रहा तो आपके नज़र से तो ये भी नास्तिक ही होना चाहिए 
दूसरी बात, रचनाकर कर्मों के मोहपाश और मोक्ष या पुनर्जन्म कि भी बात नहीं कर रहा |

आपने किस आधार पर इसे आस्तिक माना ये बताएं |
शायद उसके बाद ही मै कुछ अपने विचार प्रकट कर सकूंगा |

----------


## Ranveer

> मैंने जैन लोगों को ताली बजा बजा कर "जय महावीरा जय महावीरा" सड़क पर शोभा यात्रा में गाते सुना है और *भगवान महावीर* की मूर्ति को हाथ पंखे से हवा करते देखा है। यह भगवान की पूजा और मूर्ति पूजा नहीं तो क्या है?


 जी हाँ अवश्य देखा होगा 
मैं बता चूका हूँ कि जैन या बोद्ध धर्म में बाद में कई सम्प्रदाय बाँट गएँ थे |इनमे से कुछ लोग पूर्ववत धरना कि ही स्वीकार किया तो कुछ लोगों ने हिंदू धर्म से प्रभावित होकर मूर्तिपूजा प्रारम्भ कर दी |
शुद्ध जैन या बुद्ध विचार को मानने वाला मूर्तिपूजा नहीं करता |
कुछ संप्रदायों ने मूर्तियों को ध्यान के लिए आलंबन के रूप में इस्तेमाल करना शुरू किया तो कुच्छ ने यह कहकर मूर्तिपूजा प्रारम्भ कि कि उससे उन्हें प्रवर्तक के नजदीक होने का आभास होता है |इससे ज्ञान प्राप्ति का मार्ग सुलभ दीखता है |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी हाँ अवश्य देखा होगा 
> मैं बता चूका हूँ कि जैन या बोद्ध धर्म में बाद में कई सम्प्रदाय बाँट गएँ थे |इनमे से कुछ लोग पूर्ववत धरना कि ही स्वीकार किया तो कुछ लोगों ने हिंदू धर्म से प्रभावित होकर मूर्तिपूजा प्रारम्भ कर दी |
> शुद्ध जैन या बुद्ध विचार को मानने वाला मूर्तिपूजा नहीं करता |
> कुछ संप्रदायों ने मूर्तियों को ध्यान के लिए आलंबन के रूप में इस्तेमाल करना शुरू किया तो कुच्छ ने यह कहकर मूर्तिपूजा प्रारम्भ कि कि उससे उन्हें प्रवर्तक के नजदीक होने का आभास होता है |इससे ज्ञान प्राप्ति का मार्ग सुलभ दीखता है |


लेकिन रणवीर जी मैंने जीतने भी जैन मंदिर देखे है , सभी मैं मूर्ति पूजा होती है, जानकारी नहीं है ज्यादा मुझे, जानकारी के लिये पुछ रहा हूँ, ओर लाफिंग बुधा के रूप मैं बुद्ध की मूर्ति पूजा भी हर जगह दिख रही है ॥

----------


## Ranveer

आकाश जी को एक मानवतावादी कविता प्रस्तुत करने के लिए हार्दिक  धन्यवाद

----------


## Ranveer

> लेकिन रणवीर जी मैंने जीतने भी जैन मंदिर देखे है , सभी मैं मूर्ति पूजा होती है, जानकारी नहीं है ज्यादा मुझे, जानकारी के लिये पुछ रहा हूँ, ओर लाफिंग बुधा के रूप मैं बुद्ध की मूर्ति पूजा भी हर जगह दिख रही है ॥


मित्र वो मूर्ती -पूजा नहीं होती 
मै आपको विस्तार से बताऊंगा ..अभी मै इन्तजार कर रहां हूँ कि पूजा , अराधना ,उपासना आदि का अर्थ  कोई बताए |
किसी के न बताने पर मै खुद विस्तार से स्पष्ट करने  का प्रयास करूँगा |
तब तक धेर्य रखें:speaker:

अमर जी से आग्रह करूँगा कि वे इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |

----------


## alysweety

रणवीर जी
इश्वर है, आप उससे मिल भी सकते हैं, देख भी सकते हैं और बातें भी कर सकते हैं.
मैं आपको एक बात सुनाती हूँ -
ठाकुर( स्वामी राम कृष्ण परमहंस ) के बारे में एक बात सभी जानते हैं की वो पहले माँ काली को अपने हाथों से खिलाते थे फिर खुद खाते थे
एक बार उनके एक शिष्य ने उनसे कहा - ठाकुर तुम झूठ बोलते हो की तुम माँ को अपने हाथों से खिलाते हो, मैंने कई बार कोशिस की पर माँ तो खाती ही नहीं है
इस पे ठाकुर ने कहा -
क्या तुने कभी माँ को उतनी तड़प से पुकारा जितने की कोई माँ अपने बच्चे के खो जाने पे पुकारती है,
क्या तुने कभी उतनी लालसा से माँ को खोजा जितने की कोई लोभी पैसे को खोजता है,
क्या तू कभी माँ के लिए उतना बेचैन हुआ जितना कोई पानी में डूबता आदमी हवा के लिए बेचैन होता है.
तू एक बार माँ के लिए उतनी बेचैनी दिखा, देख माँ आती है या नहीं.

ये बात सच है , आप भी दिल से पुकारो इश्वर को अपने सामने पाओगे
महसूस करोगे
स्वीटी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र वो मूर्ती -पूजा नहीं होती 
> मै आपको विस्तार से बताऊंगा ..अभी मै इन्तजार कर रहां हूँ कि पूजा , अराधना ,उपासना आदि का अर्थ  कोई बताए |
> किसी के न बताने पर मै खुद विस्तार से स्पष्ट करने  का प्रयास करूँगा |
> तब तक धेर्य रखें:speaker:
> 
> अमर जी से आग्रह करूँगा कि वे इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |


ठीक है मित्र, इस पे भी रोशनी डालिएगा की आज की तारीख मैं बोद्ध धर्म मानने वाले सबसे ज्यादा चीन, जापान , थाईलेंड इत्यादि देशो मैं है, ओर वे देश ही बुद्ध की मूर्ति की कमर्शियल मार्केटिंग कर रहे है, बता रहे है की बुद्ध की मूर्ति को इस जगह ऐसे रखने से ये फाइदा होगा आदि आदि, ओर मैं भी बोद्ध गया , गया था, वहा भी देखा की बुद्ध की प्रतिमा की पूजा हो रही है, आरती हो रही है , 
तो क्या है ये सब ? जानकारी चाहिये ॥  पहले आप अपनी बात कहे फिर इसका जवाब दे देना, मैं इस सूत्र की सारी पोस्ट देखता हूँ, ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है ये ॥

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी
> ........
> महसूस करोगे
> स्वीटी


स्वीटी जी ,
आपकी बहुत सुन्दर बात कहीं है जिसे मै भी इनकार नहीं कर सकता |
पर जब वो बैचैनी और पुकार के बाद भी न महसूस हो  तो क्या कहा  जाए ??

----------


## Ranveer

> दुसरी बात आप ....
> ..
> हूँ ,ऐसा मेरा आग्रह है .


प्रिय मित्र 
उपरोक्त विचार बोद्ध धर्म  में आत्मा सम्बन्धी विचार को समझाने के लिए प्रस्तुत  किया जाता है जो काफी हद तक शंकर के विचारों  से भी मेल खाता है |
बुद्ध प्रत्येक वास्तु को परिवर्तनशील मानते थे और इस स्थिति में एक नित्य आत्मा या परमात्मा को उन्होंने स्वीकार नहीं किया |
उनका मानना था कि इस संसार में न कोई आत्मा है और न ही आत्मा जैसी कोई वास्तु |मनुष्य कि ज्ञानेन्द्रियों के आधार पर मनुष्य कि संवेदनाएं ही सबका आधार है |
ये आत्मा कुछ नहीं बस क्षणिक संवेदना या विचारों का प्रवाह मात्र है |
इस चेतन प्रवाह में पूर्व के क्षण वर्तमान के क्षण के कारण हैं और वर्तमान के क्षण भविष्य के क्षण का कारन है |
इसी को समझाने के लिए दीपक कि ज्योति का उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किया गया है |
आपने बड़े ही सुन्दर ढंग से व्यक्त किया है |
इसके लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## obama

> *
> 
> अल्लाह कौन था ?
> 
> यदि कुरान और हदीसों को ध्यान से पढ़ें ,तो उसमे अल्लाह के द्वारा जितने भी आदेश दिए गए हैं ,सब में केवल जिहाद ,ह्त्या ,लूट ,बलात्कार और अय्याशी से सम्बंधित है .*


दोस्त नवीन जी आपके द्वारा इस्लाम ,कुरान एवं नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० पर लगाये गए सभी आरोपों के उत्तर तो मैं दे रहा हूँ परन्तु जिसने भी 

ये आरोप मूल रूप से लगाये हैं उसका कारण इस्लाम को अच्छे से न समझ पाना है |दूर से बैठकर किसी भी वस्तु के विषय में अनुमानित जानकारी 

वास्तविक जानकारी से भिन्न होती है |अब जैसे कि मुझे हिंदू धर्म की कुछ खास जानकारी नहीं है तब मैंने सोचा कि श्री कृष्ण जी गोपियों के उस समय 

वस्त्र चुरा लिया करते था जब वे नहाने जाती थी ,अब यदि मैं बिना सोचे समझे इस निष्कर्ष पर पहुँच जाऊं और इसका प्रचार करने लगूं कि श्री कृष्ण तो 

बचपन से ही अय्याश थे तो यह हिंदू धर्म के साथ न्याय नहीं होगा |मैंने इस विषय में खोजबीन की तो पता चला कि श्री कृष्ण जी गोपियों को खुले 

तालाब में निर्वस्त्र होकर नहाने का मना क्या करते थे क्यूंकि यह असुरक्षित था इसलिए वे उन्हें दंडित करने के लिए उनके वस्त्र चुरा लिया करता थे 

|इसलिए मित्र मेरा आपसे विनम्र अनुरोध है कि बिना चिंतन ,मनन किये किसी भी धर्म पर एकदम से इतने गम्भीर आरोप लगा देना उस धर्म के साथ 

न्यायसंगत बात नहीं होगी ,भविष्य में इसका ध्यान रखियेगा |
आपने जिन अहादीस का हवाला देकर उनका मनमाने ढंग से अनुवाद क्या है उनका मूल अंग्रेजी अनुवाद (चूँकि फिलहाल हिंदी अनुवाद मेरे पास उपलब्ध नहीं है और मैं स्वयम को इस योग्य नहीं समझता कि मैं यह अनुवाद करूं ,यह अधिकार तो केवल विद्द्वानों को ही है और मेरी तो प्रारम्भिक शिक्षा भी किसी मदरसे में नहीं हुयी) भी मैं यहाँ पोस्ट करूँगा ताकि आप स्वयम एवं अन्य सदस्य अपने विवेक से निर्णय करें कि आपके द्वारा किये गए अनुवाद और मूल हदीस में कितना अंतर है |

----------


## obama

> *
> 
> कोई भी बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति इनकी ईश्वर के आदेश मानने से इंकार कर देगा .
> *


दोस्त आप जानते हैं कि विश्व में सबसे अधिक धर्म परिवर्तन के प्रयास इसाईयों द्वारा 

किये जाते हैं जिसमे रूपये पैसे के लालच के साथ साथ सुंदर लड़कियों के साथ विवाह के प्रस्ताव भी होते हैं परन्तु वास्तव में बिना किसी प्रयास के सबसे 

अधिक धर्म परिवर्तन इस्लाम में होते हैं और जितने भी लोग इस्लाम में दाखिल होते हैं उनमे से ९०% से अधिक हाईली क्वालीफाईड होते है |मैं ऐसे तीन 

परिवारों को जानता हूँ जिन्हों ने सपरिवार इस्लाम धर्म को अपनाया और आज वो हम से भी अच्छे मुसलमान हैं ,आपको जानकर आश्चर्य होगा कि एक 

परिवार का मुखिया इंटर कालेज का प्रिंसिपल,दूसरा एक न्यायालय का मजिस्ट्रेट और तीसरा एक यूनिवर्सिटी में प्रोफेसर है |क्या आप इनसे भी अधिक 

बुद्दिमान व्यक्तियों की बात कर रहे हैं जो लोग इस्लाम की शिक्षाओं को मानने से इंकार कर देंगे |यदि हाँ तो मैं उस देश या प्रदेश की भौगौलिक स्थिति 

जानना चाहूँगा जहाँ पर इतने बुद्दिमान लोग बसते हैं |

----------


## obama

> *
> 
> 
> यदि कुरान और हदीसों को ध्यान से पढ़ें ,तो उसमे अल्लाह के द्वारा जितने भी आदेश दिए गए हैं ,सब में केवल जिहाद ,ह्त्या ,लूट ,बलात्कार और अय्याशी से सम्बंधित है *



जेहाद-जेहाद का अर्थ आम तौर पर लोग युद्द अथवा लड़ाई समझते हैं जोकि गलत है |जेहाद का शाब्दिक अर्थ है जद्दोजहद अर्थात संघर्ष करना |जैसे कि 

आज के समय में दाढ़ी रखने वाले को मुस्लिम्स वर्ग के लोग ही दकियानूस एवं पिछड़ा हुआ समझते है तो इस दौर में दाढ़ी रखना भी जेहाद करने जैसा 

ही है |
हत्या-इस्लामिक कानून के अनुसार हत्या की सज़ा मौत है और यही नहीं हाथ के बदले हाथ और पांव के बदले हाथ काटने तक का प्रावधान है ,इसलिए 

कुरान व् हदीस में हत्या का संदेश हास्यास्पद बात लगती है |
लूट-इस समय वर्ष २०११ ईसवी चल रहा है परन्तु इस्लामिक केलेंडर के अनुसार १४३२ हिजरी चल रहा है |हिजरी शब्द हिजरत से बना है ,हिजरत का अर्थ 

है पलायन करना (migration) |जब नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० के  दुश्मनों की संख्या मक्का में बहुत ज्यादा हो गयी और दुश्मनों ने उन्हें कत्ल 

करने का प्लान बना लिया तब नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० के पास वही (अल्लाह का संदेश) आई और हजरत जिब्राईल अ०स० (अल्लाह का संदेश नबियों 

तक लाने वाला फरिश्ता) ने कहा कि आप के लिए अल्लाह का आदेश है कि आप मक्का छोडकर मदीना चले जाओ |जिस रात नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० 

को मक्का छोडकर मदीना जाना था उस रात भी नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० यहूदियों की अमानतें उन्हें वापिस करते फिर रहे थे |जिस दिन हजरत मुहम्मद 

स०अ०व० ने मक्का छोड़कर मदीना के लिए हिजरत की उस दिन से हिजरी केलेंडर की शुरुआत हुयी |आप स्वयम सोचिये कि जिसकी जान को खतरा हो 

यदि वो ऐसे समय में लोगों को उनकी अमानतें वापिस करे तो क्या वो लूट का संदेश दे सकता है |
अरब का इतिहास गवाह है कि यहूदी अल्लाह के नबी से कहते थे कि तुम ईमानदार हो ,सच्चे हो अमानतदार हो ,इंसाफ करने वाले हो और यही नहीं 

यहूदी अपनी अमानतें नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व०  के पास रखवाते थे बल्कि किसी बात पर विवाद होने पर अपना फैसला भी उन्ही से करवाते थे और यह 

अल्लाह का एहसान था कि नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० का फैसला यहूदियों को भी मान्य होता था |परन्तु जैसे ही नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० उनसे कहते थे 

कि कलमा पढ़ लो और अल्लाह पर ईमान ले आओ तो वे लोग तुरंत क्रोधित होकर उन को पत्थर मारना आरम्भ कर देते थे |
बलात्कार एवं अय्याशी -बलात्कार को उर्दू में जिना बिल जब्र कहते हैं |जिना का अर्थ है अपनी पत्नी के अतिरिक्त किसी भी अन्य महिला के साथ सेक्स 

सम्बन्ध बनाना ,चाहे यह सम्बन्ध महिला की इच्छा से बनाया जाये या जबरदस्ती इसे जिना ही कहा जायेगा |हदीस के अनुसार नबी ऐ अकरम स०अ०व० 

ने कहा कि "निकाह को इतना आसान बना दो कि उसकी तुलना में जिना कठिन लगने लगे" |
अब यदि निकाह करके अपनी पत्नी के साथ सेक्स करने को आप अय्याशी का नाम देंगे तो दुसरे की बीवी,बहन,बेटियों के साथ प्रेम सम्बन्ध बनाकर 

बिना उनसे विवाह किये सेक्स करने को क्या कहेंगे (जिसका आजकल फैशन चल रहा है) ?

----------


## obama

> *
> 
> अल्लाह और कोई नहीं मुहम्मद ही था .जो अल्लाह का रूप धरकर पाखण्ड कर रहा था ,और लोगों को मूर्ख बनाकर अपनी मनमर्जी चला रहा था *


आपकी बात का अर्थ है कि मुहम्मद स्वयम को अल्लाह कहता था जबकि अल्लाह कोई था ही 

नहीं |दोस्त आपको दो हदीस सुनाता हूँ |पहली हदीस बुखारी शरीफ में है कि एक बार सहाबियों ने हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० से पूछा कि कयामत कब 

आएगी कि आप स०अ०व० ने उत्तर दिया कि यह बात बताने वाला पूछने वाले से अधिक नहीं जानता |उन्होंने आगे कहा कि यह बात उन पञ्च बातो में 

से है जिनका इल्म केवल और केवल अल्लाह को ही है |
निष्कर्ष-यदि वो स्वयम को अल्लाह सिद्द करना चाहते तो कोई भी दिन या तारिख ५००-६०० वर्ष बाद की बता देते कि फलां दिन कयामत आएगी क्यूंकि 

तब तक वो स्वयम जिंदा रहते नहीं और उनकी बात भी झूटी नहीं होती |
दूसरी हदीस का स्रोत है तारीखे इस्लाम -हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को लोग ईमानदार व् सच्चा मानते थे और उनसे प्रेम भी करते थे परन्तु जब लोग उने 

पत्थर मरते थे तो केवल उनका यही कुसूर होता था कि वो केवल कलमा पढ़ने को कहते थे |ऐसी स्थिति में उनके चचा अबू तालिब जोकि स्वयम ईमान 

नहीं लाये थे अर्थात मुसलमान नहीं थे उनको बचाते थे ,चूँकि कबीले के लोग उनके चचा की बहुत इज्जत करते थे इसलिए वो लोग अबुतालिब से कहा 

करते थे कि इसे समझाओ कि हमे कलमा पढ़ने को न कहे |अब आप सोचिये कि जो व्यक्ति कई बात अल्लाह के रसूल की जान बचाता रहा स्वयम 

ईमान नहीं लाया |जब अबू तालिब का अंतिम समय आया तो हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० ने उनसे फरमाया कि आप बस एक बार कलमा पढ़ लीजिए और 

चूँकि आपने अल्लाह के नबी की जन बचाई एवं रक्षा की है इसलिए अल्लाह आपको माफ कर देगा ,परन्तु उन्होंने कलमा नहीं पढा |तब हजरत मुहम्मद 

स०अ०व० ने अल्लाह से दुआ की तो अल्लाह ताला का उत्तर आया कि "ऐ मुहम्मद किसी को हिदायत (प्रेरणा)देना तुम्हारे हाथ में नहीं यह हमारा काम है 

|तुम केवल हमारा संदेश लोगों तक पहुचाते रहो यह हम अच्छी तरह जानते हैं कि किस को हिदायत देनी है और किसको नहीं" |तब अल्लाह के हुक्म से 

आप स०अ०व० ने अबू तालिब के सारे शरीर को चूमा क्यूंकि अल्लाह ने कहा कि इनके शरीर के जितने हिस्से को तुम चूम लोगे उतने हिस्से पर जहन्नम 

की आग असर नहीं करेगी |परन्तु मरने से पहले अल्लाह के रसूल उनके पाँव के तलवे नहीं चूम सके इसलिए अबू तालिब को केवल पैर के तलवों द्वारा 

ही जहन्नम में सज़ा मिलेगी |
निष्कर्ष-यदि वो स्वयम को अल्लाह सिद्द करना चाहते तो सबके सामने अल्लाह से दुआ न मांगते बल्कि कहते कि मेरे हुक्म से तुम कलमा पढ़ लो और 

मैं तुमको क्षमा कर दूंगा |बार बार हदीस में आया है कि अल्लाह के रसूल कहते थे कि वो अल्लाह से बहुत डरते हैं और केवल अल्लाह ही माफ करने 

वाला है |

----------


## obama

> *
> 
> .और अय्याशी कर रहा था *


दोस्त यह अकेला इस्लाम धर्म ही है जिसने महिलाओं को पर्दे में रहने का आदेश दिया |हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० ने परायी औरतों (जिन्हें उन्होंने नामेहरम कहा ,मेहरम का अर्थ है जिससे आपका निकाह मान्य न हो अर्थात माँ ,बहन,बेटी,मौसी,  इत्यादि -अब नामेहरम का अर्थ है जो मेहरम न हो )को जो पर्दा नहीं भी कर रही हैं उनके चेहरे पर नजर डालने को मना किया है और यदि आपकी नजर उनके चेहरे पर पड़ भी जाये तो तुरंत अपनी नजर हटाने का आदेश दिया है |वो अलग बात है कि पूरे विश्व में इस पर्दे को लेकर हंगामा और बवाल होता रहता है |अधिक बुद्दिमान लोग इसे क़ैद मानते हैं जबकि यह हिफाजत है दोस्तों जरा सोचिये कि आपकी एक बहुत सुंदर और जवान बहन/पत्नी  है और आप उसके साथ घर से बाहर निकले और यदि आपको लगे कि जितने लोगों की नजर उस पर पड़ रही है वो वासना में लिप्त है (जोकि हंड्रेड परसेंट होगा) तो आपको कैसा लगेगा |अब इसके विपरीत यदि आप उसे पर्दे में ले जाते है तो किसी को यह ही नहीं पता चलेगा  कि वो सुंदर है या नहीं और जवान है या नहीं तो लोग उस पर गंदी नजर कैसे डालेंगे ,अब आपका इस्लाम के इस पर्दे वाले मामले में क्या विचार है |एक और सम्भावना है कि आपकी बहन/पत्नी  पर्दे में नहीं है लेकिन रास्ते में मिलने वाले लोग इस्लाम को मानने वाले लोग हैं जो कि इसे पराई स्त्री समझकर इस पर नजर ही नहीं डाल रहे हैं तब शायद आप इस्लाम के इस पर्दे के आदेश का विरोध न करें |सारी दुनिया पहले इस्लाम की शिक्षाओं का अपनी मनमाने ढंग से अनुवाद करके उल्टा सीधा अर्थ निकालती हैं और फिर विरोध करती हैं और यह नहीं सोचते कि आपके घर में ,समाज में ,देश में ९५% से अधिक समस्याएं इस्लाम की शिक्षाओं को न मानने के कारण ही है |जरा सोचिये कि आपके यहाँ भारत में ही एक दिन में बलात्कार के कितने केस पंजीकृत होते हैं और उससे हज़ार गुना तो लोक लाज के डर से पंजीकृत भी नहीं होते ,इस्लामिक  कानून सख्ती से लागू करने वाले खाड़ी देशों में दस वर्षों में भी इतने बलात्कार के केस सामने नहीं आते |

----------


## obama

> *
> 
> कुरान अल्लाह की किताब नहीं ,बल्कि मुहम्मद ,आयशा ,और वर्क बिन नौफल की बेतुकी बातों का संग्रह है .*


भय्या जरा कुरान की 

कोई ऐसी आयत भी बता दीजिए जिसमे यह कहा गया हो कि अल्लाह के नबी ने यह कहा या हजरत आयशा ने यह कहा या अन्य किसी ने यह कहा 

|कुरान के अल्लाह का कलाम होने के लिए निम्न तर्क पेश कर रहा हूँ ,मुलाहिज़ा फरमाएं |
१-हजरत आयशा और हजरत फातिमा से अल्लाह के नबी को बहुत प्रेम था |एक पत्नी थी तो दूसरी उनकी लाडली बेटी |यदि कुरान को हजरत मुहम्मद 

स०अ०व० ने स्वयम अपने मन से लिखा होता तो इनमे से किसी के नाम पर एक भी सूरत उन्होंने क्यूँ नहीं लिखी जबकि इन्हें वो बेहद चाहते थे |
२-आप स०अ०व० का नाम पूरे कुरान में कुल पांच बार आया है चार बार मुहम्मद और एक बार एहमद ,लेकिन हजरत मूसा (हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० की 

ही तरह एक नबी थे ) का नाम ३२ बार और हजरत ईसा (ये भी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० की ही तरह एक नबी थे लेकिन ईसाई लोग इन्हें जीसस के 

नाम से जानते हैं )का नाम २२-२३ बार |
३-आप स०अ०व० अनपढ़ थे (ध्यान दीजिए जाहिल नहीं) इसका अर्थ है कि वो पढ़ नहीं सकते थे ,तब उन्होंने अपने से पांच पांच हज़ार वर्ष पहले के 

नबियों (जैसे कि हजरत इब्राहीम अ०स०,हज़रत नूह अ०स०,हजरत मूसा अ०स०,हजरत युसूफ अ०स०और अभी अनेकों) एवं कुछ का तो यह भी पता नहीं 

कि कितने हज़ार वर्ष पहले के नबी हैं ,उनके विषय में कैसे लिख दिया जबकि न तो उनके पास इतिहास का संग्रह था और यदि होता भी तो उन्हें पढ़ना 

नहीं आता था और न ही उनके पास कोई राजा महाराजा की तरह खजाना था जिसे खर्च करके वो यह जानकारी जुटा पाते |
४-अरब के कुरेश लोग अपने को साहित्य में इतना निपुण समझते थे कि वो कहते थे कि केवल हम लोग ही बोलना जानते हैं बाक़ी दुनिया तो गूंगी है |वो 

लोग बैतुल्ला (काबे) पर कोई शेर लिख दिया करते थे और कहते थे कि यदि किसी के पास साहित्य का ज्ञान हो तो इस शेर का जवाब दे कर दिखाए |अब 

आप सोचिये कि सारी दुनिया के लोग हज यात्रा के लिए बैतुल्ला पर आते थे लेकिन उनके शेर का कोई जवाब तक न दे पाता था |उस समय जब कुरेश 

ने यह इलज़ाम लगाया कि यह अल्लाह का कलाम नहीं है ,और मुहम्मद ने स्वयम ये सारी बातें अपने पेट से बना दी है तब अल्लाह ने कुरान में एक 

आयत नाजिल की जिसमे कहा गया है कि ऐ मुहम्मद कह दो इन लोगों से कि आज से लेकर कयामत तक अल्लाह के अतिरिक्त सब की सहायता लेकर 

पूरा कुरान तो क्या इस जैसी केवल एक सूरत बना कर दिखाए और सूरत तो क्या केवल एक आयत ही बना कर दिखाए (दरअसल बहुत सी आयतों से 

मिलाकर एक सूरत तय्यार होती है )|यह चेलेंज आज भी बरकरार है |आज तक के सारे विद्वान मिलकर भी ऐसी कोई सूरत या आयत नहीं बना पाए |
आपको एक वाक्या सुनाता हूँ ,इसका स्रोत है तारीखे इस्लाम-
हजरत उमर फ़ारूक र०अ० के ईमान लाने से पहले मुसलमान छुप छुपकर नमाज़ पढते थे क्यूंकि मुशरिकीन उन्हें नमाज़ पढ़ने नहीं देते थे तब अल्लाह के 

नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० ने अल्लाह से दुआ मांगी कि ऐ अल्लाह या तो उमर या अबू जहल दोनों में से किसी एक को अपने लिए कुबूल फरमा ले 

|हजरत उमर बहुत गुस्से वाले और दबंग थे और बात बात में तलवार निकाल लिया करते थे |जब अल्लाह ने आप स०अ०व० की दुआ हजरत उमर के लिए 

कुबूल फरमा ली तो उस दिन हजरत उमर यहूदियों के कहने में आकर बड़े गुस्से में हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० की गर्दन उड़ाने के लिए हाथ में तलवार 

लेकर आप स०अ०व० के घर की तरफ जा रहे थे |रस्ते में किसी ने पूछा कि कहाँ जा रहे हो उन्होंने बताया कि आज मैं मुहम्मद को नहीं छोडूंगा तब उस 

आगंतुक ने कहा कि मुहम्मद की गर्दन तो बाद में उड़ाना पहले अपने बहन और बहनोई को तो देख लो जो पहले ही मुहम्मद के कहने में आकर ईमान 

ला चुके है और मुसलमान बन चुके है |तब उन्होंने अपनी बहन के घर का रुख किया लेकिन जैसे ही वो बहन के घर पहुंचे उनकी बहन कुरान पढ़ रही थी 

|कुरान के शब्द उनके कान में पड़ते थी उन्होंने बहन से पूछा कि ये तुम क्या पढ़ रही थी ,उनकी बहन ने कहा कि यह अल्लाह का कलाम है |तब हजरत 

उमर ने कहा कि वास्तव में ये अल्लाह का ही कलाम है ,ऐसे शब्द कोई इंसान बना ही नहीं सकता |बस इतना कहकर वो भी आप स०अ०व० की खिदमत 

में तशरीफ ले गए और ईमान ले आये |हजरत उमर फ़ारूक के ईमान लाने के बाद उन्होंने कहा कि आज के बाद नमाज़ खुले में सबके सामने हुआ करेगी 

जिस में हिम्मत है रोक कर दिखाए और अपनी गर्दन की खैर मनाये |उस दिन के बाद मुसलमानों ने खुलकर नमाज़ पढनी आरम्भ की |हालाँकि आज 

कम्प्युटर का जमाना है और कम्प्युटर के लिए गणनाओं की कोई सीमा भी नहीं है लेकिन आज का कम्प्युटर भी ऐसी कोई सूरत बनाने में सक्षम नहीं है 

|क्यूंकि कुरान में प्रत्येक बार इसे पढ़ने से पहले बिस्मिल्लाह पढ़ जाती है अर्थात बिस्मिल्लाह कुरान की चाबी समझिए |बिस्मिल्लाह में कुल १९ अक्षर हैं 

|कुरान में कुछ हुरुफे मुकत्तिआत होते हैं |किसी भी सूरत में इन हुरूफे मुकत्तिआत को अलग निकलकर गिनने पर इनकी संख्या को यदि आप १९ से 

भाग देंगे तो यह संख्या पूरी तरह से विभाजित हो जायेगी बस यही करिश्मा है इन सूरतों का जोकि कम्प्युटर भी इनके सामने बेबस है |और यह तो 

केवल एल नमूना है इस प्रकार कुरान के नए नए अजूबे कयामत तक सामने आते रहेंगे क्यूंकि यूरोप के बहुत से विद्वान एवं वैज्ञानिक लगातार कुरान 

पर रिसर्च कर रहे हैं और इससे फायदा भी उठा रहे हैं |
५-पूरे विश्व में केवल कुरान अकेली ऐसी पुस्तक है जिसको लोग समझते नहीं लेकिन यह उन्हें बिना देखे याद हो जाती है और एक मात्रा का भी अंतर 

नहीं आता |जरा सोचिये कि आपको किसी ऐसी भाषा (उदाहरण के लिए संस्कृत) की कोई लगभग २००० पृष्ठों की ऐसी पुस्तक दे दी जाये जिसे आपको 

बिना देखे याद करना हो और वो भी उसका अर्थ समझ में आये बिना |शायद मैं समझता हूँ कि पूरे संसार में ऐसा कोई भी व्यक्ति नहीं होगा जो इस 

पुस्तक को बिना संस्कृत सीखे जबानी याद करके सुना दे जबकि कुरान को १०-१५ वर्ष के बच्चे बिना देखे न सिर्फ याद कर लेते हैं बल्कि उन्हें मरते दम 

तक यह याद भी रहता है , और वे इसे प्रत्येक वर्ष रमजान के महीने में बिना देखे सार्वजनिक रूप से सुनाते भी हैं |

----------


## obama

> *
> और हदीसें मुहम्मद के साथियों द्वारा चुगली की गयी बातें हैं 
> *


दोस्त चुगली के विषय में हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० का आदेश यह ही कि 

"चुगली करना ऐसा है कि जैसे कि अपने सगे मरे हुए भाई का गोश्त खाना" 
वैसे आपकी इस बात में मैं बस थोडा सा परिवर्तन करना चाहूँगा कि चूँकि हदीस अल्लाह के रसूल स०अ०व० के जमाने में नहीं लिखी गयी है ,बल्कि इसे 

बाद में लिखा गया है इसलिए ये सारी अहादीस हैं तो वास्तव में सुनी सुनाई बातें ही परन्तु इनके लिखने में इतनी सावधानी बरती गयी कि आपको इमाम 

बुखारी र०अ० के विषय में एक बात बताता हूँ जिन्होंने हदीस बुखारी लिखी (हदीस बुखारी को कुरान के बाद आज तक की सबसे विश्वसनीय पुस्तक माना 

जाता है) |इमाम बुखारी र०अ० ने हदीसों को लिखने के लिए पूरे विश्व की यात्रा कर डाली और उन्हें जहाँ भी पता चला कि फलां व्यक्ति के पास कोई 

हदीस है वो उससे जाकर मिले और पुख्ता सबूत मांगे |एक बार की बात है कि उन्हें पता चला कि किसी चरवाहे के पास कोई हदीस है तो वो उससे मिलने 

गए ,उन्होंने देखा कि वो चरवाहा अपने कुर्ते के दामन को दिखाकर अपनी बकरी को बुला रहा है जबकि उसके कुर्ते में कुछ नहीं था ,इमाम बुखारी समझ 

गए कि वो व्यक्ति बकरी को धोखा दे रहा है क्यूँकी उसके कुर्ते घास नहीं थी और वो झूट मूट बकरी को लालच देकर अपने पास बुला रहा था |इमाम 

बुखारी र०अ० ने कहा कि जो व्यक्ति जानवर को धोखा दे रहा है उसकी बात की कोई विश्वसनीयता नहीं है इसलिए उससे उन्होंने वो हदीस नहीं ली |
हदीस लिखने की आवश्यकता क्यूँ पड़ी -अराफात के मैदान में एक पहाड़ (शायद उस पहाड़ का नाम जबले रहमत था ,मुझे कन्फर्म नहीं है) पर चढकर 

अपना अंतिम खुतबा (कुतबा शब्द ख़िताब से बना है जिसका अर्थ है सम्बोधित करना)दिया तो उसके बाद सहाबी अपने घरों को नहीं लोटे बल्कि सारे 

दुनिया में फ़ैल गए इस्लाम की दावत लोगों को देने के लिए |बाद में सहाबियों के इंतकाल के बाद लोगों को हदीसों की आवश्यकता पड़ी क्यूंकि सहाबियों 

कू सारी अहादीस व् कुरान जबानी याद थे और कुरान से प्रत्येक मसले का हल निकाल पाना एक आदमी के बस की बात नहीं थी इसलिए बहुत सी ऐसी 

बातें जिनका कुरान से हल न निकल सका उनके हल अहादीस द्वारा निकाले गए |इसलिए इन अहादीस को एक जगह संकलित करने की आवश्यकता पड़ी 

|

----------


## aawara

> प्रिय मित्र 
> उपरोक्त विचार बोद्ध धर्म  में आत्मा सम्बन्धी विचार को समझाने के लिए प्रस्तुत  किया जाता है जो काफी हद तक शंकर के विचारों  से भी मेल खाता है |
> बुद्ध प्रत्येक वास्तु को परिवर्तनशील मानते थे और इस स्थिति में एक नित्य आत्मा या परमात्मा को उन्होंने स्वीकार नहीं किया |
> उनका मानना था कि इस संसार में न कोई आत्मा है और न ही आत्मा जैसी कोई वास्तु |मनुष्य कि ज्ञानेन्द्रियों के आधार पर मनुष्य कि संवेदनाएं ही सबका आधार है |
> ये आत्मा कुछ नहीं बस क्षणिक संवेदना या विचारों का प्रवाह मात्र है |
> इस चेतन प्रवाह में पूर्व के क्षण वर्तमान के क्षण के कारण हैं और वर्तमान के क्षण भविष्य के क्षण का कारन है |
> इसी को समझाने के लिए दीपक कि ज्योति का उदाहरण प्रस्तुत किया गया है |
> आपने बड़े ही सुन्दर ढंग से व्यक्त किया है |
> इसके लिए धन्यवाद


प्रिय मित्र रणवीर जी ,शायद दीपक का उपयोग करने के कारण आपको ऐसा लगा हो.मै बस अद्वैत कि तर्ज पर द्वैत को समझाने का असफल प्रयास बस हीँ कर रहा था. पर मित्र आपने और स्पष्ट तरिके से समझाया तो इसके लिए धन्यवाद.अगर सँभव हो तो आकाश जी के प्रशन का जबाब ,जिस तरह से वो चाहते है,उस तरह से देने मे सहयोग करेँ ऐसा आग्रह है आपसे क्यूँकि यात्रा पर होने के कारण 3-4 दिनो तक मै अछम हूँ.धन्यवाद

----------


## aawara

*दोस्तो न तो कोई धर्म गलत होता है और न धर्मग्रँथ
गलत होते है तो उसे आप तक पहुँचाने वाले*

----------


## amar2007

> *amar2007 ji 
> आपने पुच्छा है की पूजा क्या होती है आराधना क्या होती है?
> 
> उपासना, आराधना, अरदास, सिमरण, जाप, पूजा, पूजन, अनुष्ठान, ध्यान, प्रार्थना, अजान, नवाज, जियारत, देवताओ व तिर्थंकरो की मूर्तियों के अभिषेक, श्रंगार, आरतिया, प्रसाद, मोदक, मिठाई, लड्डू, पुष्प व अन्य धन-द्रव्य आदि अर्पण, तर्पण, ये सब आस्तिको के द्वारा किये जाने वाले ही कर्म है जो हिन्दु, मुसलमान, सिख, ईसाई, यहूदी, जैन, बोध आदि सब अपने-अपने शास्त्रों में बताये अनुसार करते है| अपने-अपने ढग को श्रेष्ट साबित करने के लिए या फिर अपनी-अपनी भाषा में अलग-अलग नाम दिए गए है| 
> लेकिन आप जैसे इस मुद्दे पर दिमाकी-कसरत करने वालो ने इन्हें अलग-अलग मान लिया है और अपने-अपने विचार को चलाने के लिए मूलविचार को छोड़कर या नही जानकर उक्त शब्दों की अलग तरीके के अनुसार अलग-अलग परिभाषाये गढ़ ली है| और  किसी को किसी के कहने पर आस्तिक व किसी को नास्तिक|जो सही नही है| इन सब का रास्ता आत्मा से परमात्मा तक के लिए ही तय किया गया है| लेकिन अब ये साधन ईश्वर में कुच्छ मागने, कुच्छ सहायता प्राप्त करने या ईश्वर को खुश करने के भावना हेतु भी अपनाने जाते है| अथार्त अधिकाँश लोग सांसारिक तत्वों की प्राप्ति के लिए भी ये सब करते है| जिससे आत्मा-परमात्मा की धारणा विकृत होती है|  
> इसीकारण जो आत्मा व परमात्मा (ईश्वर) के विचार को नकारना चाहते है उनके विचार प्रबलता से उभरते है| *


देवव्रत जी

आपकी समस्या ये है की आप गुड और गोबर  दोनों को मिलाकर देखने की वजह से आप पूजा का सही मतलब नहीं समझ पाए . कम से कम बौधों की पूजा तो बिलकुल नहीं . बौद्ध के लिए पूजा का मतलब धन्यवाद देना है न की इस्ट को खुस करना या उससे कुछ माँगना है . बुद्ध की कोई मूर्ती नहीं है बल्कि बहुत सी प्रतिमाएं हैं जिसका निर्माण बुद्ध के गुणों को ध्यान मैं रखकर किया जाता है . यथोचित  सम्मान तो बौद्ध सभी का करते हैं पर पूजा नहीं . पूजा केवल उसी की की  जाती है जो धन्यवाद का पात्र है . अगर हम आपको धन्यवाद दे रहे हैं तो बौधों की नज़र में पूजा कर रहे हैं . जब भी कोई बौध प्रतिमा के सामने सर नवाता है तो उसके मन में ये भाव होता है या होना चाहिए ... जो कल था वो आज नहीं है और जो आज है वो कल भी नहीं रहेगा ... हे भगवन आपने जो परम  ज्ञान बांटकर मानवमात्र का जो कल्याण किया है हम उसके लिए आभारी हैं और आपका धन्यवाद देते हैं . सच तो ये है की बौद्ध होने के लिए प्रतिमा के सामने सर नवाना भी जरूरी नहीं है , अगर आप बुद्ध के बताये मार्ग पर चल रहे हैं , तो यही काफी है . न तो बुद्ध ने खुद को कभी इस्वर कहा , न उनके अनुयायियों ने. क्योंकि दूसरी विचारधारा के लोग प्राण - प्रतिष्ठा जैसा कर्मकांड करके प्रतिमा को मूर्ती (सजीव) के रूप में मानते हैं इसलिए वो दूसरों के बारे में भी ऐसा सोचते हैं पर ये उनका पूर्वाग्रह है .
रही बात मठ और मंदिरों की तो आरम्भ में ये नहीं थे पर विपरीत मौसम में धम्म सीखने और प्रसार में दिक्कत होने की वजह से ये बनवाये गए और उनमें कोई भी जा कर धम्म सीख सकता है . बौद्ध मंदिर या मठ किसी ख़ास सम्प्रदाय या व्यक्ति के लिए नहीं हैं . आप मेरा इशारा समझ गए होंगे .
मैं एक घटना के बारे मैं बताता हूँ :
एक बार एक व्यक्ति  ठण्ड से ठिठुरता हुआ एक बौद्ध मंदिर में पहुंचा . भंते ने उसे देखा तो मालूम  हुआ की वो बीमार भी है . उसे कम्बल और औसधियों की सख्त जरूरत है . पर भंते के पास धन भी  नहीं था जो उस यक्ति को दिया जा सके , उन्होंने इधर - उधर देखा तो पाया की बुद्ध की प्रतिमा पर सोने का आवरण चढ़ा हुआ है . भंते ने एक भिछु को प्रतिमा के एक हाँथ को निकालकर उसका स्वर्ण आवरण उतारने को कहा . जब उस भिच्छु ने आपति की तो उन्होंने कहा : अगर ये व्यक्ति जीवित नहीं रहेगा तो हम धम्म किसे सिखायेंगे ? भिच्छु की समझ में आ गया और उसने स्वर्ण आवरण उतारकर उस व्यक्ति को दे दिया .
मेरा अनुरोध है की आप कुछ दिन विपस्सना शिविर में बिताएं . वहां आपको दिमागी कसरत नहीं बल्कि अनुभूति मिलेगी .

----------


## navinc4u

> जेहाद-जेहाद का अर्थ आम तौर पर लोग युद्द अथवा लड़ाई समझते हैं जोकि गलत है |जेहाद का शाब्दिक अर्थ है जद्दोजहद अर्थात संघर्ष करना |जैसे कि 
> 
> आज के समय में दाढ़ी रखने वाले को मुस्लिम्स वर्ग के लोग ही दकियानूस एवं पिछड़ा हुआ समझते है तो इस दौर में दाढ़ी रखना भी जेहाद करने जैसा 
> 
> ही है |
> हत्या-इस्लामिक कानून के अनुसार हत्या की सज़ा मौत है और यही नहीं हाथ के बदले हाथ और पांव के बदले हाथ काटने तक का प्रावधान है ,इसलिए 
> 
> कुरान व् हदीस में हत्या का संदेश हास्यास्पद बात लगती है |
> लूट-इस समय वर्ष २०११ ईसवी चल रहा है परन्तु इस्लामिक केलेंडर के अनुसार १४३२ हिजरी चल रहा है |हिजरी शब्द हिजरत से बना है ,हिजरत का अर्थ 
> ...


 *मित्र आपकी बात सही भी हो सकती है क्योकी मैंने भी इस्लाम के बारे में जितना पढ़ा वो सब अग्रेजी  अनुबाद ही था लेकिन फिर भी मित्र आज तालिवान वो कुरान के जानकार है और कुरान के अनुसार दर उल इस्लाम को स्तापिथ करना चाहते सारे संसार में कत्ले आम कर रहे है और उनके अनुसार ये जायज है क्योकी अल्हा का हुक्म है जो मुसलमान नहीं है उनको क़त्ल कर दो 
या तो वो गलत है या आपकी व्यख्या सुविधा अनुसार करी गयी इस्लाम को एक सहिष्णु धर्म ठहराने की कोशिश है
इससे तरह मुग़ल काल में औरन्जेव वो खुद कुरान का जानकार था के द्वारा  गुरु तेगबहादुर के बच्चो के क़त्ल को आप क्या कहेगे*

----------


## obama

> * ब्रहम के बारे में जितना चिंतन हमारे ऋषियों ने किया उतना किसी अन्य धर्मालंबियो द्वारा नहीं किया गया और इसका कारण है हमारी किसी मतान्तरो को आदर देने और हर विचार को तर्क की कसौटी पर कसने की परम्परा .
> हमने धर्म को किसी किताब में बंद करने की कोशिश नहीं बल्की धर्म को प्रवाहमान माना जिसमे तर्क की जगह थी दूसरे मतालाम्बियो के लिए आदर था 
> लेकिन अन्य धर्मो में इसे कायरता माना गया , किताब में लिखे को अंतिम सत्य माना गया और दूसरे मताल्म्बियो को जान से मार देने को धर्म का हिस्सा माना ग*या


कौन कहता है कि इस्लाम में कुरान पर रिसर्च नहीं होती और इस्लाम को एक किताब के अंदर बंद कर दिया गया है |दोस्तों सारी दुनिया में इस्लाम पर रिसर्च जारी है और इस रिसर्च के लिए कुरान का प्रयोग भी क्या जा रहा है परन्तु कुरान में परिवर्तन की आज्ञा नहीं है |
आप लोगों को एक उदाहरण से समझाने का प्रयास करता हूँ |जैसे कि पायिथागौरस प्रमेय के अनुसार किसी समकोण त्रिभुज में कर्ण का वर्ग शेष दो भुजाओं के वर्गों के योग के बराबर होता है |उक्त निष्कर्ष एक दिन में नहीं निकला होगा |ज़ाहिर है इससे पहले बहुत सी प्रमेय लिखी गयी होंगी और फिर रद्द की गयी होंगी और अंत में यह परिणाम सामने आया |अब आपको अनेकों गणनाओं ,नई प्रमेय पर रिसर्च एवं अनेकों प्रश्नों को सिद्द करने के लिए इस प्रमेय के प्रयोग की तो आज्ञा दे दी गयी परन्तु इस प्रमेय में परिवर्तन की आज्ञा नहीं दी गयी |यदि कोई कक्षा ८ का छात्र यह कहे कि मैं नहीं मानता कि उक्त प्रमेय केवल एक समकोण त्रिभुज पर ही लागू होगी ,मैं तो इसे हर प्रकार के त्रिभुज पर लागू करूँगा तब या तो उसे अध्यापक द्वारा दंडित क्या जायेगा या फिर उसको सही परिणाम प्राप्त नहीं होंगे |उसी प्रकार से इस्लाम में भी सृष्टि की रचना के बाद से ही परिवर्तन किये जाते रहे और बहुत से नबियों पर कुछ छोटी छोटी कम पृष्ठों की पुस्तकें भी नाजिल की गयी परन्तु मुख्य रूप से कुरान में जिन चार पुस्तकों का ज़िक्र है वे चार आसमानी पुस्तकें है तौरैत ,ज़ुबूर,इंजील (जिसे ईसाई बाईबल कहते हैं),और कुरान |अब इन सभी पुस्तकों में कुछ नियम थे लेकिन अंत में एक फाईनल रिजल्ट हमारे सामने आया कुरान के रूप में |जैसे कि साईंस में हमे कुछ फाईनल रिजल्ट प्राप्त हुए उदाहरण के लिए न्यूटन के गति के नियम,आर्किमिडीज का सिद्दांत ,इलेक्ट्रान पर कितना आवेश होता है इत्यादि इत्यादि |अब हमे अन्य रिसर्च हेतु कुरान के प्रयोग की अनुमति तो दी गयी परन्तु कुरान में परिवर्तन की अनुमति नही दी गयी |अब कुरान में परिवर्तन करना ऐसा ही है जैसे कि इलेक्ट्रान के आवेश में परिवर्तन करना ,या पानी का रासायनिक सूत्र बदल देना ,तो क्या इस पर बवाल नहीं होगा |अब जब मुस्लिम्स इस बात का कड़ा विरोध करते हैं तो उन्हें कट्टरवादी कहा जाता है |
एक गलतफ़हमी यह हो रही है कि अधिकांश लोग (मुस्लिम्स एवं नॉन मुस्लिम्स दोनों) यह समझते हैं कि इस्लाम धर्म १५०० वर्ष पुराना है ,जबकि ऐसा नहीं है |कुरान के अनुसार इस्लाम धर्म का आरम्भ सृष्टि की रचना के साथ ही कर दिया गया था और सबसे पहले नबी हजरत आदम अ०स० को दुनिया में भेजा गया |उसके बाद जैसे जैसे मानव का विकास होता गया इस्लाम के कानून में परिवर्तन क्या जाता रहा |अंतिम नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० से पहले लगभग एक लाख चौबीस हज़ार नबियों को दुनिया में अल्लाह का संदेश लेकर भेजा गया |जब अल्लाह ताला को लगा कि अब मानव मस्तिष्क उस स्तर तक विकसित हो चूका है कि यह कुरान को ग्रहण कर सकता है एवं इसके उसूलों पर चलना इसके लिए सम्भव है तब कुरान को नाजिल क्या गया (यह इस प्रश्न का भी उत्तर है कि यदि इस्लाम सृष्टि की रचना के समय से है तो कुरान बाद में क्यूँ आया)
दोस्तों यदि कुरान पर रिसर्च नहीं होती तो क्रेडिट कार्ड से सम्बन्धित मसले,बेंको से लेनदेन करना ,एवं हवाई जहाज़ या ट्रेन में नमाज़ कैसे पढे ,जैसे मसले हमे कैसे पता चलते जिनका कुरान के नुज़ूल के समय कोई अस्तित्व ही नहीं था |

----------


## obama

> *मित्र आपकी बात सही भी हो सकती है क्योकी मैंने भी इस्लाम के बारे में जितना पढ़ा वो सब अग्रेजी  अनुबाद ही था लेकिन फिर भी मित्र आज तालिवान वो कुरान के जानकार है और कुरान के अनुसार दर उल इस्लाम को स्तापिथ करना चाहते सारे संसार में कत्ले आम कर रहे है और उनके अनुसार ये जायज है क्योकी अल्हा का हुक्म है जो मुसलमान नहीं है उनको क़त्ल कर दो 
> या तो वो गलत है या आपकी व्यख्या सुविधा अनुसार करी गयी इस्लाम को एक सहिष्णु धर्म ठहराने की कोशिश है
> इससे तरह मुग़ल काल में औरन्जेव वो खुद कुरान का जानकार था के द्वारा  गुरु तेगबहादुर के बच्चो के क़त्ल को आप क्या कहेगे*


नवीन जी आपका हार्दिक आभार कि आपने मेरी बात को सहजता से लिया और इसे समझने का प्रयास क्या |तालिबान जो कर रहे हैं और जो कुछ हमे बताया जा रहा है उसमे जमीन आसमान का अंतर होता है |दोस्त तालिबान की बात तो छोड़ ही दीजिए हमारे अपने देश में होता क्या है और मीडिया वाले उसे किस रूप में पब्लिक के सामने लाते है यह आप मुझसे बेहतर जानते हैं |क्या यह सब लोग नहीं जानते कि इन तालिबान को बनाने वाला कौन है ?इनको सपोर्ट सबसे आरम्भ में अमेरिका ने की थी रूस के विभाजन के लिए इनका प्रयोग करके अब जब यह स्वयम अकेरिका के गले की हड्डी बन गए तो विश्व भर में इनके विरोध में समर्थन जुटाकर इन्हें मिटाने का प्रयास कर रहा है ताकि लोग उसे गलत न कहें |टीवी पर दिखाई गयी न्यूज़ एवं वास्तविक न्यूज़ में बहुत अंतर होता है और यदि आपकी बात मान भी ली जाये तो यदि तालिबान यह कहकर कत्ले आम कर रहे है कि कुरान के अनुसार जो मुस्लिम नहीं है उसे मार डालो तो वो गलत कर रहे हैं ,गलत काम चाहे कोई भी करे वो गलत ही रहेगा और हम लोग हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को फोलो करते हैं न कि तालिबान को या औरंगजेब को |
दूसरी बात औरंगजेब से सम्बन्धित जितनी जानकारी आपको हमे हैं वो सब इतिहास जोकि हम में से अधिकतर ने दसवीं कक्षा तक ही पढा है के आधार पर है |और उस इतिहास को लिखा किसने है,अंग्रेजों ने और अपने लाभ के लिए लिखे गए इतिहास को उन्होंने किस हद तक सच बयान क्या होगा वो आप स्वयम सोचिये |सब लोग औरंगजेब को नम्बर एक का मंदिर विध्वंसक मानते है क्या आपको किसी ने यह भी बताया कि राजस्थान में एक मंदिर के नाम सेंकडों एकड जमीन के द्तावेज़ की जाँच करने पर यह पता चला कि वो जमीन उस मंदिर को औरंगजेब ने ही दी थी |क्या आपको किसी ने यह नहीं बताया कि उसने जितने मंदिर तोड़े हैं उससे कहीं अधिक मजारों को तुडवाया है |
मैं यह नहीं कहता कि औरंगजेब ने जो क्या वो ठीक था बल्कि मैं यह कहना चाहता हूँ कि इस्लाम में न तो कोई ऐसा कानून है कि जो  उस्लिम नहीं है उसे मार डालो और न ही अन्य धर्मों के पूजा घरों को तौड डालो |और जो कोई व्यक्ति भी इन कानून का पालन न करके स्वयम अपने फायदे के लिए यह सब करेगा उसे गलत ही माना जायेगा |
दोस्त इस्लाम को सहिष्णु धर्म ठहराने की कोशिश नहीं कर रहा हूँ बल्कि यह है ही ,अंतर केवल इतना है कि आप जैसे कुछ बुद्दिमान लोग इसका अध्य्य्म किये बिना ही निर्णय ले लेते हैं और गलतफहमी का शिकार होते है |
मैं शीघ्र ही ऐसे कुछ सूत्रों का निर्माण करने का प्रयास करूँगा जिनसे यह गलतफहमियां कुछ कम हो जाएँ |

----------


## amar2007

अच्छा ओबामा जी अल्लाह किन परिस्थितियों में नया पैगम्बर भेजता है ? कोई व्यक्ति सच में अल्लाह का पैगम्बर है ये कैसे आप तय करते हैं ?

----------


## devvrat

देखिये
 अमर २००७ जी 
में पहले ही लिख चुका हूँ ये सब कान को कभी इस हाथ से तो कभी उस हाथ से कभी चहरे के सामने से तो कभी सर के पीच्छे से पकड़ने वाली बाते है| 
जिस बोध धर्म की बाते आप कर रहे है ये धर्म कभी भी प्रासंगिक नही रहा| 
भारतवर्ष में तो यह तही तक चला तब तक इसे सम्राट सहोक व उसके बाद के कुच्छ राजाओं का संरक्षण रहा| जैसे ही भारतवर्ष 
पर दुर्रांत हूण व शक जाती का हमला हुआ और बोध-धर्म को संरक्षण देने वाले राजतन्त्रो के खात्मे के साथ ही ये धर्म बनाम धम्म और इसकी विचारधारा हिमालय  व हिमालयपार के उन क्षेत्रो तक रह गई जहां ये दुर्रांत जातिया हूण और शक नही पहुच पाए थे| कभी बोध विहारों के कारण मगध से बिहार बन जाने वाले बिहार में आज "बोध" शायद ही ढूढने से मिले| 
बोध-धम्म तो तिब्बत में यानि हिमालयपार ही मिलेंगे| उन पर भी चीन ने यानि चीन के बहुसंख्यक "हान" सम्प्रदाय जो चीन का बहुसंख्यक समाज है ने संगीनों की ताकत पर कब्जा कर रखा है| 
१ आत्मा व परमात्मा का विचार हमें अमर बनाता है|
२. मृत्यु उपरान्त आत्मा की गति (मोक्ष, पुनर्जन्म, प्रेत-गति) का विचार हमें सदमार्ग की और ले जाता है| 
३. ईश्वर (परमात्मा) की सम्पूर्ण-ब्रहाण्ड में व्यापतता का सिद्धांत हमें वो निडरता व आत्मबल प्रदान करता है| जिसके आधार पर हम शको और हुणों से टकराए वो हमारा कुच्छ नही बिगाड़ पाए और वे हमही में ऐसे विलीन हो गए जेसे मोक्ष के पश्चात आत्मा परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाती है| 
४. इस्लाम से हम लगातार टकरा रहे है| उनकी विचारधारा ने भी हम से मात-खायी है ६५० वर्षो तक राज करने के बाद भी इसी विचार के चलते हमें नही मिटा पाए | 
जिस जैन सम्प्रदाय की बात आप करते है ना वो हिन्दु के बीच समझोता करके हिन्दुओ का साथ नही देता तो कभी का हुणों शको के हाथो समाप्त हो चुका होता या फिर इस्लाम की आंधी में विलीन हो गया होता|

----------


## obama

> अच्छा ओबामा जी अल्लाह किन परिस्थितियों में नया पैगम्बर भेजता है ? कोई व्यक्ति सच में अल्लाह का पैगम्बर है ये कैसे आप तय करते हैं ?


 दोस्त इस विषय में मैंने अभी तक कहीं पढा नहीं है कि अल्लाह किन परिस्थितियों में नबी को दुनिया में भेजता है लेकिन मुझे लगता है कि जब दुनिया में अधर्म बढता है तब नबी आते हैं और अल्लाह का संदेश पहुंचकर इस दुनिया से रुखसत हो जाते हैं |उसके बाद फिर से जब अधर्म बढने लगता होगा तब फिर से यही सिलसिला चलता रहता होगा |मुझे ऐसा भी लगता है कि जैसे हिंदू धर्म में महाभारत में लिखा है कि "यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत।   अभ्युत्थ्ससनम  धर्मस्य   तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम्।।" तो हो सकता है जिन्हें आप लोग कृष्ण भगवान या श्री रामचन्द्र जी के नाम से जानते हों वही अल्लाह के नबी हो और हम उन्हें ही किसी अन्य नाम से जानते हो |
नोट-उपरोक्त विचार मेरे व्यक्तिगत हैं कृपया इन्हें हदीस व् कुरान से जोड़कर न देखे |




अमर जी आपने यह भी बहुत अच्छा प्रश्न किया है |पहली बात तो अंतिम नबी के रूप में हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को भेजा गया इसका अर्थ है की इसके बाद कोई नबी या पैगम्बर अब इस दुनिया में नहीं आने वाला |जब अल्लाह ने नबियों का सिलसिला बंद कर दिया तो अब यदि कोई भी व्यक्ति कहे कि वह नबी है तो समझ लीजिए कि वो झूट बोल रहा है |
अब इससे पहले भी नबियों से लोगों ने इसी प्रकार के प्रश्न किये और नबियों को अल्लाह ने कुछ ऐसी शक्तियाँ या मौजिज़े (चमत्कार) अता फरमाए जिससे उनके नबी होने की पुष्टि होती रही |उदाहरण के लिए हजरत मूसा अ०स० के पास एक आसा (छोटा लकड़ी का डंडा) हुआ करता था जिसे जब भी वो जमीन पर डालते थे वो एक भयानक अज़दहा (ज़ह्रीला सांप) बन जाया करता था |हजरत ईसा अ०स० को ये शक्ति प्राप्त थी कि वो मुर्दों से बातें कर लिया करते थे |परन्तु हमारे अंतिम नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को कोई खुला मौजिज़ा नहीं दिया गया था हाँ एक बार उनसे लोगों ने कहा था कि यदि तुम अल्लाह के नबी हो तो इस चाँद के दो टुकड़े करके दिखाओ ,यदि तुमने ऐसा कर दिया तो हम ईमान ले आयेंगे ,तब आप स०अ०व० ने अल्लाह से दुआ मांगी और अल्लाह का उत्तर आया कि तुम इन लोगों का चेलेंज स्वीकार कर लो |और फिर अल्लाह के नबी ने चाँद की और इशारा किया और सबने देखा कि वास्तव में चाँद दो टुकड़ों में विभाजित हो गया है उसके बाद उन्होंने फिर से चाँद की और इशारा किया तो चाँद फिर से एक बना गया |अब जिनको इस बात पर ईमान लाना था वो मुसलमान हो गए और जिन्हें नहीं लाना था उन्होंने यह कहकर ईमान लाने से इंकार कर दिया कि यह (मुहम्मद) तो कोई जादूगर है |

अभी मैंने पिछले वर्ष एक मेगजीन में पढा था कि एक भारतीय हिंदू रजा को कैसे सहाबियों का दर्जा प्राप्त हुआ |मैं पढकर चौंक गया क्यूंकि सहाबियों का दर्जा तो नबी के ठीक बाद आता है ,मैं इस बात पर बहुत आश्चर्यचकित हुआ कि एक भारतीय रजा वो भी हिंदू और उसे सहाबी का दर्जा कैसे मिला |मैंने पूरा लेख पढा जो इस प्रकार था |
एक बार एक राजा के दरबार में सैनिक कुछ लोगों को पकडकर लाए और राजा से कहा कि ये लोग हमारे राज्य की सीमा में समुद्र के रास्ते से दाखिल हुए हैं ,आप देख लीजिए कि कहीं ये लोग कोई जासूस तो नहीं |रजा ने उनसे पूछा कि तुम लोग कौन हो और कहाँ से आये हो ,और तुम्हारे आने का क्या उद्देश्य है ?
उन लोगों ने (जो वास्तव में सहाबी थे) बताया कि हम लोग अरब देश से आये हैं और रास्ता भटक गए हैं ,हमारा उद्देश्य विश्व भर में अल्लाह का संदेश फैलाना है ताकि कयामत के दिन कोई यह न कह सके कि हमे किसी ने बताया ही नहीं था |तब राजा ने अल्लाह के संदेश के विषय में पूछा और अल्लाह का संदेश सुनकर राजा को थोड़ी  और रूचि पैदा हुयी |राजा ने पूछा कि यह अल्लाह का संदेश तुम्हे कौन बताता है तब उन लोगों ने बताया कि हमे यह संदेश अल्लाह के नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० बताते हैं और उनके पास अल्लाह के संदेश आते हैं |राजा ने कहा कि मुहम्मद के विषय में कुछ और बातें बताओ ,तब उन लोगों ने क्बहुत से वाकिये नबी के राजा को सुनाये जिनमे वो चाँद के दो टुकड़े करने वाला वाकिया भी था |उस वाकिये को सुनकर राजा ने कहा कि उस रात मैं अपने महल की छत पर था और मैंने स्वयम चाँद को दो टुकड़ों में विभाजित होकर फिर से एक होते हुए देखा था ,तुम लोग सच्चे हो ,तुम्हारा नबी बिलकुल सच्चा है और तुम्हारा संदेश भी सच्चा है |इस के बाद उस राजा ने अपना राज्य किसी और के सुपुर्द करके अरब की यात्रा की ,हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० से मुलाक़ात की और ईमान लाया और फिर सारी जिंदगी अल्लाह के संदेश को लोगों तक पहुचने में व्यतीत की |
दोस्तों चाँद के दो टुकड़े होने की यह बात कुरान में १५०० वर्ष पहले लिख दी गयी थी  और वैज्ञानिकों को अब १९६९ में चाँद पर पहुंचकर यह बात पता लगी है कि चाँद में वास्तव में बीचो बीच एक बहुत बड़ी खायी है (जोकि चाँद के टुकड़े होने के बाद जब यह फिर से एक हुआ तो शायद अल्लाह ने सबूत के तौर पर इस खायी को रहने दिया)

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by obama


कौन कहता है कि इस्लाम में कुरान पर रिसर्च नहीं होती और इस्लाम को एक किताब के अंदर बंद कर दिया गया है |दोस्तों सारी दुनिया में इस्लाम पर रिसर्च जारी है और इस रिसर्च के लिए कुरान का प्रयोग भी क्या जा रहा है परन्तु कुरान में परिवर्तन की आज्ञा नहीं है |
आप लोगों को एक उदाहरण से समझाने का प्रयास करता हूँ |जैसे कि पायिथागौरस प्रमेय के अनुसार किसी समकोण त्रिभुज में कर्ण का वर्ग शेष दो भुजाओं के वर्गों के योग के बराबर होता है |उक्त निष्कर्ष एक दिन में नहीं निकला होगा |ज़ाहिर है इससे पहले बहुत सी प्रमेय लिखी गयी होंगी और फिर रद्द की गयी होंगी और अंत में यह परिणाम सामने आया |अब आपको अनेकों गणनाओं ,नई प्रमेय पर रिसर्च एवं अनेकों प्रश्नों को सिद्द करने के लिए इस प्रमेय के प्रयोग की तो आज्ञा दे दी गयी परन्तु इस प्रमेय में परिवर्तन की आज्ञा नहीं दी गयी |यदि कोई कक्षा ८ का छात्र यह कहे कि मैं नहीं मानता कि उक्त प्रमेय केवल एक समकोण त्रिभुज पर ही लागू होगी ,मैं तो इसे हर प्रकार के त्रिभुज पर लागू करूँगा तब या तो उसे अध्यापक द्वारा दंडित क्या जायेगा या फिर उसको सही परिणाम प्राप्त नहीं होंगे |उसी प्रकार से इस्लाम में भी सृष्टि की रचना के बाद से ही परिवर्तन किये जाते रहे और बहुत से नबियों पर कुछ छोटी छोटी कम पृष्ठों की पुस्तकें भी नाजिल की गयी परन्तु मुख्य रूप से कुरान में जिन चार पुस्तकों का ज़िक्र है वे चार आसमानी पुस्तकें है तौरैत ,ज़ुबूर,इंजील (जिसे ईसाई बाईबल कहते हैं),और कुरान |अब इन सभी पुस्तकों में कुछ नियम थे लेकिन अंत में एक फाईनल रिजल्ट हमारे सामने आया कुरान के रूप में |जैसे कि साईंस में हमे कुछ फाईनल रिजल्ट प्राप्त हुए उदाहरण के लिए न्यूटन के गति के नियम,आर्किमिडीज का सिद्दांत ,इलेक्ट्रान पर कितना आवेश होता है इत्यादि इत्यादि |अब हमे अन्य रिसर्च हेतु कुरान के प्रयोग की अनुमति तो दी गयी परन्तु कुरान में परिवर्तन की अनुमति नही दी गयी |अब कुरान में परिवर्तन करना ऐसा ही है जैसे कि इलेक्ट्रान के आवेश में परिवर्तन करना ,या पानी का रासायनिक सूत्र बदल देना ,तो क्या इस पर बवाल नहीं होगा |अब जब मुस्लिम्स इस बात का कड़ा विरोध करते हैं तो उन्हें कट्टरवादी कहा जाता है |
एक गलतफ़हमी यह हो रही है कि अधिकांश लोग (मुस्लिम्स एवं नॉन मुस्लिम्स दोनों) यह समझते हैं कि इस्लाम धर्म १५०० वर्ष पुराना है ,जबकि ऐसा नहीं है |कुरान के अनुसार इस्लाम धर्म का आरम्भ सृष्टि की रचना के साथ ही कर दिया गया था और सबसे पहले नबी हजरत आदम अ०स० को दुनिया में भेजा गया |उसके बाद जैसे जैसे मानव का विकास होता गया इस्लाम के कानून में परिवर्तन क्या जाता रहा |अंतिम नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० से पहले लगभग एक लाख चौबीस हज़ार नबियों को दुनिया में अल्लाह का संदेश लेकर भेजा गया |जब अल्लाह ताला को लगा कि अब मानव मस्तिष्क उस स्तर तक विकसित हो चूका है कि यह कुरान को ग्रहण कर सकता है एवं इसके उसूलों पर चलना इसके लिए सम्भव है तब कुरान को नाजिल क्या गया (यह इस प्रश्न का भी उत्तर है कि यदि इस्लाम सृष्टि की रचना के समय से है तो कुरान बाद में क्यूँ आया)
दोस्तों यदि कुरान पर रिसर्च नहीं होती तो क्रेडिट कार्ड से सम्बन्धित मसले,बेंको से लेनदेन करना ,एवं हवाई जहाज़ या ट्रेन में नमाज़ कैसे पढे ,जैसे मसले हमे कैसे पता चलते जिनका कुरान के नुज़ूल के समय कोई अस्तित्व ही नहीं था |


 देखिये मै ये नहीं कहा रहा की कुरान पर रिसर्च नहीं हो रही ,लेकिन जो रिसर्च हो रही है वो कुरान में लिखी हुयी बातो से चमत्कार खोजने की हो रही है न की देश काल के अनुसार उसकी प्रमाणिकता पर  लेकिन कुरान में लिखे को अंतिम सत्य मन लिया गया और बिभिन्न प्रकार से उसे बलपूर्वक लागू करवाने की कोशिश हो रही है 
तलवानो द्वरा कोणो के सजा , पत्थरो से  मार कर हत्या कर देना , स्त्री शिच्छा का विरोध और स्कूल को जला देना , और उस पर तुर्रा ये की ये सब कुरान में लिखे अनुसार इस्लामिक कानूनों का पालन हो रहा है
बामियान में शताब्दियों  पुरानी बुद्ध की प्रतिमाओ को तोडा गया और किसी इस्लामिक विद्वान ने ये नहीं कहा मूर्ति पूजा गैर इस्लामिक हो सकती है लेकिन पुतात्विक महात्व की मूर्ति को तोड़ना गलत है 
रही बात पैथागोरस प्रमेय की जो आप बात कर रहे है अगर कोई बिद्यार्थी अगर ये कहता है की ये गलत है तो उस से कहा जायेगा की सिद्ध करो ये गलत है न की उसे फांसी की सजा दी जाएगी 
और आपके तथाकथित कुछ विद्वानों द्वारा ये भी कहा जाता है इश निंदा करने वाले को सलिव पर चढ़ा देना भी इस्लामिक कानून है और कुरान में लिखा है ( मै फिर कहूँगा मै कोई विद्वान नहीं और जो लिख रहा हूँ वो आपके इस्लामिक विद्वानों जो पाकिस्तान और अफगानिस्तान में इस्लामिक कानून की बात करते के द्वारा लिखे को बस हिंदी में लिख रहा हूँ )
 )
*

----------


## amar2007

> देखिये
>  अमर २००७ जी 
> में पहले ही लिख चुका हूँ ये सब कान को कभी इस हाथ से तो कभी उस हाथ से कभी चहरे के सामने से तो कभी सर के पीच्छे से पकड़ने वाली बाते है| 
> जिस बोध धर्म की बाते आप कर रहे है ये धर्म कभी भी प्रासंगिक नही रहा| 
> भारतवर्ष में तो यह तही तक चला तब तक इसे सम्राट सहोक व उसके बाद के कुच्छ राजाओं का संरक्षण रहा| जैसे ही भारतवर्ष 
> पर दुर्रांत हूण व शक जाती का हमला हुआ और बोध-धर्म को संरक्षण देने वाले राजतन्त्रो के खात्मे के साथ ही ये धर्म बनाम धम्म और इसकी विचारधारा हिमालय  व हिमालयपार के उन क्षेत्रो तक रह गई जहां ये दुर्रांत जातिया हूण और शक नही पहुच पाए थे| कभी बोध विहारों के कारण मगध से बिहार बन जाने वाले बिहार में आज "बोध" शायद ही ढूढने से मिले| 
> बोध-धम्म तो तिब्बत में यानि हिमालयपार ही मिलेंगे| उन पर भी चीन ने यानि चीन के बहुसंख्यक "हान" सम्प्रदाय जो चीन का बहुसंख्यक समाज है ने संगीनों की ताकत पर कब्जा कर रखा है| 
> १ आत्मा व परमात्मा का विचार हमें अमर बनाता है|
> २. मृत्यु उपरान्त आत्मा की गति (मोक्ष, पुनर्जन्म, प्रेत-गति) का विचार हमें सदमार्ग की और ले जाता है| 
> ...


देवव्रत जी
हम यहाँ राजनीति की बात नहीं कर रहे हैं और न ही इस मुद्दे पर चर्चा कर रहे हैं की क्या प्रासंगिक था  क्या नहीं और न तो ये बात कर रहे हैं की कौन मरा और कौन बचा . ये एक अलग मुद्दा होगा . हम यहाँ पूजा की बात कर रहे हैं . आपके कहने के अनुसार तो  सच वही है जो बचने वाले ने लिखा और वो जैसा मानता है . और आपने बस अपनी मान्यता के लाभ बताये हैं न की सच . आप जंगल राज की बात कर रहे हैं न की सत्य और न्याय की !
आपके अनुसार तो सत्य वही है जो ज्यादा लोग कहें . अगर आप यही मानते हैं तो इस सूत्र की कोई सार्थकता नहीं हैं .

और रही बात टकराने और कब्ज़ा करने की तो भारत में केवल बहुसंख्यक होने की वजह से ऐसा है न की विचारधारा के होने की वजह से ! कश्मीर में पंडितों के साथ क्या हुआ , सब जानते हैं . अन्य इस्लामिक देशों में जहाँ हिन्दू अल्पसंख्यक हैं , उनका क्या हाल है ये भी किसी से छुपा नहीं हैं . यहाँ तक की पिछले कई दशकों से  आपकी विचारधारा के लोगों और दूसरी विचारधारा के लोगों का अनुपात भारत में ही सम होने की और धीरे धीरे बढ़ रहा है.

----------


## amar2007

> दोस्त इस विषय में मैंने अभी तक कहीं पढा नहीं है कि अल्लाह किन परिस्थितियों में नबी को दुनिया में भेजता है लेकिन मुझे लगता है कि जब दुनिया में अधर्म बढता है तब नबी आते हैं और अल्लाह का संदेश पहुंचकर इस दुनिया से रुखसत हो जाते हैं |उसके बाद फिर से जब अधर्म बढने लगता होगा तब फिर से यही सिलसिला चलता रहता होगा |मुझे ऐसा भी लगता है कि जैसे हिंदू धर्म में महाभारत में लिखा है कि "यदा यदा ही धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत।   अभ्युत्थ्ससनम  धर्मस्य   तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम्।।" तो हो सकता है जिन्हें आप लोग कृष्ण भगवान या श्री रामचन्द्र जी के नाम से जानते हों वही अल्लाह के नबी हो और हम उन्हें ही किसी अन्य नाम से जानते हो |
> नोट-उपरोक्त विचार मेरे व्यक्तिगत हैं कृपया इन्हें हदीस व् कुरान से जोड़कर न देखे |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> अमर जी आपने यह भी बहुत अच्छा प्रश्न किया है |पहली बात तो अंतिम नबी के रूप में हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को भेजा गया इसका अर्थ है की इसके बाद कोई नबी या पैगम्बर अब इस दुनिया में नहीं आने वाला |जब अल्लाह ने नबियों का सिलसिला बंद कर दिया तो अब यदि कोई भी व्यक्ति कहे कि वह नबी है तो समझ लीजिए कि वो झूट बोल रहा है |
> अब इससे पहले भी नबियों से लोगों ने इसी प्रकार के प्रश्न किये और नबियों को अल्लाह ने कुछ ऐसी शक्तियाँ या मौजिज़े (चमत्कार) अता फरमाए जिससे उनके नबी होने की पुष्टि होती रही |उदाहरण के लिए हजरत मूसा अ०स० के पास एक आसा (छोटा लकड़ी का डंडा) हुआ करता था जिसे जब भी वो जमीन पर डालते थे वो एक भयानक अज़दहा (ज़ह्रीला सांप) बन जाया करता था |हजरत ईसा अ०स० को ये शक्ति प्राप्त थी कि वो मुर्दों से बातें कर लिया करते थे |परन्तु हमारे अंतिम नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को कोई खुला मौजिज़ा नहीं दिया गया था हाँ एक बार उनसे लोगों ने कहा था कि यदि तुम अल्लाह के नबी हो तो इस चाँद के दो टुकड़े करके दिखाओ ,यदि तुमने ऐसा कर दिया तो हम ईमान ले आयेंगे ,तब आप स०अ०व० ने अल्लाह से दुआ मांगी और अल्लाह का उत्तर आया कि तुम इन लोगों का चेलेंज स्वीकार कर लो |और फिर अल्लाह के नबी ने चाँद की और इशारा किया और सबने देखा कि वास्तव में चाँद दो टुकड़ों में विभाजित हो गया है उसके बाद उन्होंने फिर से चाँद की और इशारा किया तो चाँद फिर से एक बना गया |अब जिनको इस बात पर ईमान लाना था वो मुसलमान हो गए और जिन्हें नहीं लाना था उन्होंने यह कहकर ईमान लाने से इंकार कर दिया कि यह (मुहम्मद) तो कोई जादूगर है |
> 
> ...


ओबामा जी
कुछ सवालों  के जवाब दें :
क्या अल्लाह सर्वशक्तिमान है की नहीं ? क्या वह समय समय पर अपना नाम बदल सकता है की नहीं ? क्या अल्लाह अपने पहले के फरमान को बदल सकता है की नहीं ?
क्या अल्लाह सर्वज्ञानी है की नहीं ?

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by obama


नवीन जी आपका हार्दिक आभार कि आपने मेरी बात को सहजता से लिया और इसे समझने का प्रयास क्या |तालिबान जो कर रहे हैं और जो कुछ हमे बताया जा रहा है उसमे जमीन आसमान का अंतर होता है |दोस्त तालिबान की बात तो छोड़ ही दीजिए हमारे अपने देश में होता क्या है और मीडिया वाले उसे किस रूप में पब्लिक के सामने लाते है यह आप मुझसे बेहतर जानते हैं |क्या यह सब लोग नहीं जानते कि इन तालिबान को बनाने वाला कौन है ?इनको सपोर्ट सबसे आरम्भ में अमेरिका ने की थी रूस के विभाजन के लिए इनका प्रयोग करके अब जब यह स्वयम अकेरिका के गले की हड्डी बन गए तो विश्व भर में इनके विरोध में समर्थन जुटाकर इन्हें मिटाने का प्रयास कर रहा है ताकि लोग उसे गलत न कहें |टीवी पर दिखाई गयी न्यूज़ एवं वास्तविक न्यूज़ में बहुत अंतर होता है और यदि आपकी बात मान भी ली जाये तो यदि तालिबान यह कहकर कत्ले आम कर रहे है कि कुरान के अनुसार जो मुस्लिम नहीं है उसे मार डालो तो वो गलत कर रहे हैं ,गलत काम चाहे कोई भी करे वो गलत ही रहेगा और हम लोग हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० को फोलो करते हैं न कि तालिबान को या औरंगजेब को |
दूसरी बात औरंगजेब से सम्बन्धित जितनी जानकारी आपको हमे हैं वो सब इतिहास जोकि हम में से अधिकतर ने दसवीं कक्षा तक ही पढा है के आधार पर है |और उस इतिहास को लिखा किसने है,अंग्रेजों ने और अपने लाभ के लिए लिखे गए इतिहास को उन्होंने किस हद तक सच बयान क्या होगा वो आप स्वयम सोचिये |सब लोग औरंगजेब को नम्बर एक का मंदिर विध्वंसक मानते है क्या आपको किसी ने यह भी बताया कि राजस्थान में एक मंदिर के नाम सेंकडों एकड जमीन के द्तावेज़ की जाँच करने पर यह पता चला कि वो जमीन उस मंदिर को औरंगजेब ने ही दी थी |क्या आपको किसी ने यह नहीं बताया कि उसने जितने मंदिर तोड़े हैं उससे कहीं अधिक मजारों को तुडवाया है |
मैं यह नहीं कहता कि औरंगजेब ने जो क्या वो ठीक था बल्कि मैं यह कहना चाहता हूँ कि इस्लाम में न तो कोई ऐसा कानून है कि जो  उस्लिम नहीं है उसे मार डालो और न ही अन्य धर्मों के पूजा घरों को तौड डालो |और जो कोई व्यक्ति भी इन कानून का पालन न करके स्वयम अपने फायदे के लिए यह सब करेगा उसे गलत ही माना जायेगा |
दोस्त इस्लाम को सहिष्णु धर्म ठहराने की कोशिश नहीं कर रहा हूँ बल्कि यह है ही ,अंतर केवल इतना है कि आप जैसे कुछ बुद्दिमान लोग इसका अध्य्य्म किये बिना ही निर्णय ले लेते हैं और गलतफहमी का शिकार होते है |
मैं शीघ्र ही ऐसे कुछ सूत्रों का निर्माण करने का प्रयास करूँगा जिनसे यह गलतफहमियां कुछ कम हो जाएँ |


 ओबामा जी , 
पहली बात तो ये की मै एक बहुत साधारण व्यक्ति हूँ और कोई बुद्धिमान भी नहीं हूँ फिर धार्मिक विषयो में मै निर्णय कैसे ले सकता हूँ.
में तो वो ही लिख रहा हूँ जो दिख रहा है या बहुत से इस्लामिक विद्वानों द्वारा कहा जा रहा है 
मै जरा विषयांतर कर रहा हूँ छमा चाहता हूँ
मेरा जन्म लखनऊ में हुआ और मेरे ज्यादातर पडोसी मुसलमान थे मेरे बचपन के ज्यादातर दोस्त मुस्लमान है मैंने ईद पर खूब इदी बटोरी है और अभी तक जब लखनऊ जाता हूँ तो सीवाई बनवा कर खाता हूँ आप शायद माने नहीं लेकिन जब मै छोटा था और वीमार पड़ता था तो मेरे पडोसी मुझे मस्जिद ले जा कर मुझ पर नम्जियो की फूंक पढ़वाते  थे रमजान पर मै भी इफतर से शहरी तक दोस्तों के  साथ चौक की गलियों में घूम कर मिठाई और खजूर खाता था 
हम लोग क्योकी वैशनव ब्राहमण है इस लिए हम लोग शुद्ध शाकाहारी है लेकिन कभी किसी पडोसी ने मेरा धर्म भ्रष्ट नहीं होने दिया , अगर उनके घर में मांसाहार बना होता था तो वो मुझे उस दिन अपने घर में चाय तक नहीं पीने देते थे और कह देते थे आज हमारे घर में मांस बना है इस लिए आज  आप मत आना 
ये वो समय था ( 1992 तक ) जब लखनऊ में मुस्लिम शादी में दो हलवाई लगते थे एक शाकाहारी हिन्दू दोस्तों के लिए और दूसरा विरादरी के मुसलमानों के लिए , हम लोगो ने साथ में ईद मनाई और और साथ में होली खेली 
फिर अचानक फतवा आया होली खेलना गैर इस्लामिक है और इसी तरह दो खेमे बन गए 
*

----------


## obama

> ओबामा जी
> कुछ सवालों  के जवाब दें :
> क्या अल्लाह सर्वशक्तिमान है की नहीं ? क्या वह समय समय पर अपना नाम बदल सकता है की नहीं ? क्या अल्लाह अपने पहले के फरमान को बदल सकता है की नहीं ?
> क्या अल्लाह सर्वज्ञानी है की नहीं ?


सत्य वचन..............

----------


## obama

> *
>  ओबामा जी , 
> पहली बात तो ये की मै एक बहुत साधारण व्यक्ति हूँ और कोई बुद्धिमान भी नहीं हूँ फिर धार्मिक विषयो में मै निर्णय कैसे ले सकता हूँ.
> में तो वो ही लिख रहा हूँ जो दिख रहा है या बहुत से इस्लामिक विद्वानों द्वारा कहा जा रहा है 
> मै जरा विषयांतर कर रहा हूँ छमा चाहता हूँ
> मेरा जन्म लखनऊ में हुआ और मेरे ज्यादातर पडोसी मुसलमान थे मेरे बचपन के ज्यादातर दोस्त मुस्लमान है मैंने ईद पर खूब इदी बटोरी है और अभी तक जब लखनऊ जाता हूँ तो सीवाई बनवा कर खाता हूँ आप शायद माने नहीं लेकिन जब मै छोटा था और वीमार पड़ता था तो मेरे पडोसी मुझे मस्जिद ले जा कर मुझ पर नम्जियो की फूंक पढ़वाते  थे रमजान पर मै भी इफतर से शहरी तक दोस्तों के  साथ चौक की गलियों में घूम कर मिठाई और खजूर खाता था 
> हम लोग क्योकी वैशनव ब्राहमण है इस लिए हम लोग शुद्ध शाकाहारी है लेकिन कभी किसी पडोसी ने मेरा धर्म भ्रष्ट नहीं होने दिया , अगर उनके घर में मांसाहार बना होता था तो वो मुझे उस दिन अपने घर में चाय तक नहीं पीने देते थे और कह देते थे आज हमारे घर में मांस बना है इस लिए आज  आप मत आना 
> ये वो समय था ( 1992 तक ) जब लखनऊ में मुस्लिम शादी में दो हलवाई लगते थे एक शाकाहारी हिन्दू दोस्तों के लिए और दूसरा विरादरी के मुसलमानों के लिए , हम लोगो ने साथ में ईद मनाई और और साथ में होली खेली 
> फिर अचानक फतवा आया होली खेलना गैर इस्लामिक है और इसी तरह दो खेमे बन गए 
> *


मित्र नवीन जी मैं मानता हूँ कि हिंदू धर्म एवं इस्लाम के बीच में बनी खायी को और बढाने के लिए काफी हद तक दोनों धर्मों के विद्वान जिम्मेदार हैं |यदि गहराई से अध्ययन किया जाये तो दोनों धर्मों में काफी समानताएं है |परन्तु दोनों ही धर्मों के विद्वान हमारा ध्यान उन बातों की और दिलवाकर नफरत बढाने का काम करते हैं जिनमें आपस में विरोधाभास है |और इसका लाभ राजनीतिक पार्टियों ने भी जमकर उठाया |

----------


## obama

> *अल्हा का हुक्म है जो मुसलमान नहीं है उनको क़त्ल कर दो 
> या तो वो गलत है या आपकी व्यख्या सुविधा अनुसार करी गयी इस्लाम को एक सहिष्णु धर्म ठहराने की कोशिश है*


हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व०. की सबसे प्रिय पत्नी का नाम था हजरत आयशा र०अ०.|उनके वालिद अर्थात मुहम्मद साहब के ससुर का नाम था हजरत अबू तालिब जिनकी नमाज़ इस्लाम में अल्लाह को सबसे प्रिय मानी गयी |इससे पता चलता है कि वो मुहम्मद साहब के कितने क्लोज रहे होंगे |एक बार हजरत आयशा सफर के दौरान मुहम्मद साहब से बिछड गयी और एक व्यक्ति उनको अपनी ऊंटनी पर बैठाकर घर छोड़ गया |इस पर एक व्यक्ति (जोकि नॉन मुस्लिम ही था) ने पूरे शहर में यह अफवाह फैला दी कि हजरत आयशा के उस व्यक्ति (जिसने उन्हें घर छोड़ा था) के साथ नाजायज़ सम्बन्ध हैं |इस बात को इतने लोगों ने कहा कि मुहम्मद साहब ने भी हजरत आयशा पर शक करना आरम्भ कर दिया और इस बात से दुखी होकर हजरत आयशा ने खाना पीना छोड़ दिया और बहुत दुखी रहने लगीं |अपनी बेटी का यह हाल देखकर हजरत अबुतालिब को बहुत सदमा हुआ ,इससे पहले वो उस व्यक्ति की आर्थिक सहायता किया करते थे जिसने यह अफवाह उड़ाई थी |हजरत अबू तालिब ने गुस्से में आकर उस व्यक्ति की आर्थिक सहायता न करने का मन बना लिया |लेकिन फोरन ही अल्लाह का संदेश आया कि आप ऐसा नही कर सकते ,आपको उस व्यक्ति की वैसे ही सहायता करते रहना होगा जेसे कि पहले करते थे |तो जब किसी नॉन मुस्लिम को सहायता न करने पर भी पाबंदी है तो उन्हें कत्ल करनेके आदेश  का तो प्रश्न ही नही उठता |

----------


## devvrat

अमर २००७ जी 
मेने राजनीति की बात नही कही है लेकिन इतिहास के उल्लेख में राजनीतिक बाते झलकना स्वाभाविक है| मेने बोध-धम्म के इतिहास की बात बताई है और साथ ही अनीश्वरवादी विचारधारा कितनी प्रासंगिक और टिकाऊ है| इसकी सत्यता का उल्लेख किया है|  जिनके तथागत ने उपनिषदों के आत्मा व परमात्मा के सिद्धांत को भाति-भाति की काल्पनिक कथाये सूना कर भोले-भाले व सीधे-सादे पहाडीलोगो  व आदिवासियों को बोध-धम्म की 'बर्तन' में तो उतार दिया लेकिन वे कभी इस अनीश्वरवादी विचारधारा को जीवन में नही उतार पाए क्योकि वास्तव ने ये विचारधारा ना तो तब प्रासंगिक थी और ना ही आज| ऐसे में ये आत्मा-व परमात्मा की सत्यता को कुतर्को के माध्यम से नकारने वाली विचारधारा के लोग भी मूर्ति-पूजक बन गए या फिर अपने मठाधीशो की पूजा "लामा" (अवतार) के रूप में करने लगे| बोध-धम्म के सबसे बड़े क्षेत्र 
तिब्बत में जहां बोध-धम्म है| वर्त्तमान में भी बोध ऐसे ही है जैसे पूर्व काल में थे| और आपको यह बता दू;  की कुतर्को के माध्यम से ही बोध और जैन विचारधारा, ईश्वर (परमात्मा) व आत्मा की सत्यता को नकारने वाले भी मेने ईश्वर और आत्मा को किसी ना किसी रूप में मानते है और अधिकतर को मानना ही पड़ता है क्योकि ये (आत्मा-परमात्मा) सत्य है| कुतर्कों व कथानको से नकार कर आत्मा व परमात्मा को असत्य साबित नही हो सकते|

----------


## dev b

बेहतरीन सूत्र मित्र ...बधाई

----------


## gremix

> *
> 
> अल्लाह कौन था ?
> 
> यदि कुरान और हदीसों को ध्यान से पढ़ें ,तो उसमे अल्लाह के द्वारा जितने भी आदेश दिए गए हैं ,सब में केवल जिहाद ,ह्त्या ,लूट ,बलात्कार और अय्याशी से सम्बंधित है .कोई भी बुद्धिमान व्यक्ति इनकी ईश्वर के आदेश मानने से इंकार कर देगा .
> यूरोप के विद्वान् इस नतीजे पर पहुंचे हैं कि वास्तव में अल्लाह एक कल्पित चरित्र है .अल्लाह का कोई अस्तित्व नहीं है .अल्लाह और कोई नहीं मुहम्मद ही था .जो अल्लाह का रूप धरकर पाखण्ड कर रहा था ,और लोगों को मूर्ख बनाकर अपनी मनमर्जी चला रहा था .और अय्याशी कर रहा था .कुरान अल्लाह की किताब नहीं ,बल्कि मुहम्मद ,आयशा ,और वर्क बिन नौफल की बेतुकी बातों का संग्रह है .और हदीसें मुहम्मद के साथियों द्वारा चुगली की गयी बातें हैं 
> यहाँ पर उन्हीं तथ्यों की समीक्षा की जा रही है ,जिस से साबित होता है ,की मुहम्मद अलाह की खाल ओढ़कर अपनी चालें कैसे चलता था .इसके लिए प्रमाणिक हदीसों और कुरान से हवाले लिए गए हैं -
> 1 -अल्लाह को केवल मुहम्मद ही जानता था 
> "रसूल ने कहा कि केवल मुझे ही अलह के बारे में पूरी पूरी जानकारी है ,कि अल्लाह कैसा है ,और कहाँ रहता है ,और भवष्य में क्या करने वाला है "
> ...





> *
>  देखिये हर धर्म में एक बात समान मिलाती है की हर धर्म में इस्वर को अंतिम सत्य और सर्वव्यापक माना गया है 
> उसे काल और आयाम के परे सर्वशक्तिशाली  माना गया है 
> लेकिन इस के बाद हर हर धर्मगुरु ने इस्वर को एक सोचा समझा नकारात्मक रूप देना शुरु कर दिया और जो मानवीय कमजोरियां उनमे थी वो सब इस्वर में डालनी शुरू कर दी 
> इनलोगों ने इस्वर को एक बहुत अहंकारी , खुशामद पसंद , अपनी खुसामद करने वाले को वासना से भरपूर जीवन देने और म्रत्यु के बाद स्वर्ग को एक ऐसी जगह बताना शुरु किया जन्हा बिलास और  वासना ही सब कुछ है 
> यही नहीं इस्वर सिर्फ इन लोगों के मुह से वोलता था और इनके किये गए हर कुकर्म इस्वरिय आदेश बन गए 
> आज भी इनलोगो के बहकावे में आ कर लोग करोणों का चढावा धर्मस्थानो में चढाते है और सोचते है इस से उनके हर पाप को इस्वर नजरंदाज कर देगा 
> *





> *मित्र आपकी बात सही भी हो सकती है क्योकी मैंने भी इस्लाम के बारे में जितना पढ़ा वो सब अग्रेजी  अनुबाद ही था लेकिन फिर भी मित्र आज तालिवान वो कुरान के जानकार है और कुरान के अनुसार दर उल इस्लाम को स्तापिथ करना चाहते सारे संसार में कत्ले आम कर रहे है और उनके अनुसार ये जायज है क्योकी अल्हा का हुक्म है जो मुसलमान नहीं है उनको क़त्ल कर दो 
> या तो वो गलत है या आपकी व्यख्या सुविधा अनुसार करी गयी इस्लाम को एक सहिष्णु धर्म ठहराने की कोशिश है
> इससे तरह मुग़ल काल में औरन्जेव वो खुद कुरान का जानकार था के द्वारा  गुरु तेगबहादुर के बच्चो के क़त्ल को आप क्या कहेगे*





> *
>  देखिये मै ये नहीं कहा रहा की कुरान पर रिसर्च नहीं हो रही ,लेकिन जो रिसर्च हो रही है वो कुरान में लिखी हुयी बातो से चमत्कार खोजने की हो रही है न की देश काल के अनुसार उसकी प्रमाणिकता पर  लेकिन कुरान में लिखे को अंतिम सत्य मन लिया गया और बिभिन्न प्रकार से उसे बलपूर्वक लागू करवाने की कोशिश हो रही है 
> तलवानो द्वरा कोणो के सजा , पत्थरो से  मार कर हत्या कर देना , स्त्री शिच्छा का विरोध और स्कूल को जला देना , और उस पर तुर्रा ये की ये सब कुरान में लिखे अनुसार इस्लामिक कानूनों का पालन हो रहा है
> बामियान में शताब्दियों  पुरानी बुद्ध की प्रतिमाओ को तोडा गया और किसी इस्लामिक विद्वान ने ये नहीं कहा मूर्ति पूजा गैर इस्लामिक हो सकती है लेकिन पुतात्विक महात्व की मूर्ति को तोड़ना गलत है 
> रही बात पैथागोरस प्रमेय की जो आप बात कर रहे है अगर कोई बिद्यार्थी अगर ये कहता है की ये गलत है तो उस से कहा जायेगा की सिद्ध करो ये गलत है न की उसे फांसी की सजा दी जाएगी 
> और आपके तथाकथित कुछ विद्वानों द्वारा ये भी कहा जाता है इश निंदा करने वाले को सलिव पर चढ़ा देना भी इस्लामिक कानून है और कुरान में लिखा है ( मै फिर कहूँगा मै कोई विद्वान नहीं और जो लिख रहा हूँ वो आपके इस्लामिक विद्वानों जो पाकिस्तान और अफगानिस्तान में इस्लामिक कानून की बात करते के द्वारा लिखे को बस हिंदी में लिख रहा हूँ )
>  )
> *





> *
>  ओबामा जी , 
> पहली बात तो ये की मै एक बहुत साधारण व्यक्ति हूँ और कोई बुद्धिमान भी नहीं हूँ फिर धार्मिक विषयो में मै निर्णय कैसे ले सकता हूँ.
> में तो वो ही लिख रहा हूँ जो दिख रहा है या बहुत से इस्लामिक विद्वानों द्वारा कहा जा रहा है 
> मै जरा विषयांतर कर रहा हूँ छमा चाहता हूँ
> मेरा जन्म लखनऊ में हुआ और मेरे ज्यादातर पडोसी मुसलमान थे मेरे बचपन के ज्यादातर दोस्त मुस्लमान है मैंने ईद पर खूब इदी बटोरी है और अभी तक जब लखनऊ जाता हूँ तो सीवाई बनवा कर खाता हूँ आप शायद माने नहीं लेकिन जब मै छोटा था और वीमार पड़ता था तो मेरे पडोसी मुझे मस्जिद ले जा कर मुझ पर नम्जियो की फूंक पढ़वाते  थे रमजान पर मै भी इफतर से शहरी तक दोस्तों के  साथ चौक की गलियों में घूम कर मिठाई और खजूर खाता था 
> हम लोग क्योकी वैशनव ब्राहमण है इस लिए हम लोग शुद्ध शाकाहारी है लेकिन कभी किसी पडोसी ने मेरा धर्म भ्रष्ट नहीं होने दिया , अगर उनके घर में मांसाहार बना होता था तो वो मुझे उस दिन अपने घर में चाय तक नहीं पीने देते थे और कह देते थे आज हमारे घर में मांस बना है इस लिए आज  आप मत आना 
> ये वो समय था ( 1992 तक ) जब लखनऊ में मुस्लिम शादी में दो हलवाई लगते थे एक शाकाहारी हिन्दू दोस्तों के लिए और दूसरा विरादरी के मुसलमानों के लिए , हम लोगो ने साथ में ईद मनाई और और साथ में होली खेली 
> फिर अचानक फतवा आया होली खेलना गैर इस्लामिक है और इसी तरह दो खेमे बन गए 
> *





> बेहतरीन सूत्र मित्र ...बधाई


पूरे  सूत्र का पठन  करने के पश्चात ,मुझे ये परस्पर विरोधी  बातें समझ नही आयीं 

 एक तरफ तो इस्लाम का कड़ा विरोध किया गया है 
दूसरी तरफ अपनी अज्ञानता मानी गयी है 
ये समझ नही आया ??

----------


## Ranveer

> पूरे  सूत्र का पठन  करने के पश्चात ,मुझे ये परस्पर विरोधी  बातें समझ नही आयीं 
> 
>  एक तरफ तो इस्लाम का कड़ा विरोध किया गया है 
> दूसरी तरफ अपनी अज्ञानता मानी गयी है 
> ये समझ नही आया ??


जी हाँ , 
मुझे लगता है नविन जी ने शुरू में इस्लाम का विरोध कर अपने अंदर छुपे नफरत को बाहर निकालने कि कोशिश कि , पर बाद में उन्हें ये महसूस हुआ कि ये नफरत उनके शंका के कारण पनपे थे |
ये आम बात है कि एक धर्म वाले व्यक्ति को दूसरे धर्म कि बातें रास नहीं आतीं इसीलिए आवश्यक है कि इस पर लंबी चर्चा कि जाए  ताकि जो भ्रम है वो दूर हो सके  |
आशा करता हूँ कि आप भी अपने मत प्रस्तुत करेंगे |

----------


## obama

दोस्तों मैं आप सब की तवज्जो चाहूँगा विशेष रूप से रणवीर जी की क्यूंकि इस सूत्र में सबसे अधिक ट्रांसपेरेंट मुझे उनके ही तर्क लगे ,और उन्होंने ही मुझे सबसे अधिक प्रभावित भी किया |कृपया नवीन जी की निम्न पोस्ट पढिये ,उन्होंने कहा कि उन्होंने यह अनुवाद अंग्रेजी में पढा |



> *मित्र आपकी बात सही भी हो सकती है क्योकी मैंने भी इस्लाम के बारे में जितना पढ़ा वो सब अग्रेजी  अनुबाद ही था *



अब आप उनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत हदीस का हिंदी रूपान्तरण पढिये |



> *
> 
> 2 -अल्लाह मुहम्मद को औरतें भेजता था 
> "खौला बिन्त हकीम नामकी एक औरत रसूल के पास गयी ,रसूल ने उस से सहवास कि इच्छा प्रकट की ,लेकिन आयशा को यह पसंद नहीं आया .इस पर रसूल ने कहा कि ,आयशा क्या तुम नहीं चाहती हो ,आल्लाह मुझे औरतें भेजकर मुझे ख़ुशी प्रदान नहीं करे .इस औरत को अल्लाह ने मेरे लिए ही भेजा है ".
> बुखारी -जिल्द 7 किताब 62 हदीस 48 .
> *




अब मैं नीचे उसी हदीस का शुद्द अंग्रेजी अनुवाद प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ |

Volume 7, Book 62, Number 48: 
Narrated Hisham's father: 

Khaula bint Hakim was one of those ladies who presented themselves to the Prophet for marriage. 'Aisha said, "Doesn't a lady feel ashamed for presenting herself to a man?" But when the Verse: "(O Muhammad) You may postpone (the turn of) any of them (your wives) that you please,' (33.51) was revealed, " 'Aisha said, 'O Allah's Apostle! I do not see, but, that your Lord hurries in pleasing you.' " 

http://qurango.com/bukhari/062.sbt.html
अब आप लोग स्वयम निर्णय कीजिये कि क्या उक्त हदीस में कहीं नबी हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० द्वारा खौला बिनते हकीम नामक महिला के साथ सहवास की इच्छा प्रकट की गयी है |क्या आप लोग इस बात पर विश्वास कर सकते हैं कि नवीन जी से यह भूलवश हुआ या उन्होंने यह हरकत जानबूझकर इस्लाम को बदनाम करने के लिए की |
दरअसल मैं पहले दिन से जानता था कि इन्होने किसी हदीस का अध्ययन किया ही नहीं है परन्तु मैं इनके मुख से यह कहलवाना चाहता था कि इन्होने यह अनुवाद स्वयम पढा है |जबकि वास्तविकता यह है कि एक बी एन शर्मा की खाल में छुपे यहूदी द्वारा बनाये गए ब्लॉग से यह सारी सामग्री कोपी पेस्ट की है |लिंक यह रहा 
http://bhandafodu.blogspot.com/2011/...g-post_24.html

सारी की सारी हदीसे इसी प्रकार अपने मनमाने तरीके से अनुवादित हैं ,यदि आप लोग इसकी पुष्टि करना चाहे तो निम्न लिंक पर सारी हदीसे उपलब्ध हैं |
http://qurango.com/hadees.html

----------


## Ranveer

ओबामा जी 

शुक्रिया आपका , आपने तोड़े मरोड़े गए तथ्य को सामने लाकर भ्रम का  निवारण किया |
उपरोक्त पंकियों में (बुखारी -जिल्द 7 किताब 62 हदीस 48 ) में वो बातें नहीं दिखती जो नविन जी ने कहा था |
जिस ब्लॉग  का लिंक आपने दिया उसे देखने पर इतना तो जरुर पता चलता है कि उसमे किसी धार्मिक -राजनितिक उद्देश्य से किसी कट्टरवादी ने  तथ्यों के साथ छेड़खानी कर रखी है 
दूसरी बात ये कहना चाहूँगा  कि नविन जी  ने क्या सच में अंग्रेजी में पढकर स्वं उसका अनुवाद करके यहाँ लिखा था ?(ऐसा मुझे भी नहीं लग रहा )
मेरा मानना  है कि वास्तव में कोई भी धर्म मानवता के विपरीत नहीं होती ,उसे गलत तरीके से आम भोली भाली जनता के बीच  पेश करके कुछ लोग स्वं कि स्वार्थपूर्ति करने में लगे होतें हैं |

----------


## Ranveer

> अमर २००७ जी 
> मेने राजनीति की बात नही कही है लेकिन इतिहास के उल्लेख में राजनीतिक बाते झलकना स्वाभाविक है| मेने बोध-धम्म के इतिहास की बात बताई है और साथ ही अनीश्वरवादी विचारधारा कितनी प्रासंगिक और टिकाऊ है| इसकी सत्यता का उल्लेख किया है|  जिनके तथागत ने उपनिषदों के आत्मा व परमात्मा के सिद्धांत को भाति-भाति की काल्पनिक कथाये सूना कर भोले-भाले व सीधे-सादे पहाडीलोगो  व आदिवासियों को बोध-धम्म की 'बर्तन' में तो उतार दिया लेकिन वे कभी इस अनीश्वरवादी विचारधारा को जीवन में नही उतार पाए क्योकि वास्तव ने ये विचारधारा ना तो तब प्रासंगिक थी और ना ही आज| ऐसे में ये आत्मा-व परमात्मा की सत्यता को कुतर्को के माध्यम से नकारने वाली विचारधारा के लोग भी मूर्ति-पूजक बन गए या फिर अपने मठाधीशो की पूजा "लामा" (अवतार) के रूप में करने लगे| बोध-धम्म के सबसे बड़े क्षेत्र 
> तिब्बत में जहां बोध-धम्म है| वर्त्तमान में भी बोध ऐसे ही है जैसे पूर्व काल में थे| और आपको यह बता दू;  की कुतर्को के माध्यम से ही बोध और जैन विचारधारा, ईश्वर (परमात्मा) व आत्मा की सत्यता को नकारने वाले भी मेने ईश्वर और आत्मा को किसी ना किसी रूप में मानते है और अधिकतर को मानना ही पड़ता है क्योकि ये (आत्मा-परमात्मा) सत्य है| कुतर्कों व कथानको से नकार कर आत्मा व परमात्मा को असत्य साबित नही हो सकते|


देवव्रत जी 
आपकी बातें अक्सर परस्पर विरोधी होती हैं |अब इसी को देखिये -
आपने कहा कि " कुतर्को के माध्यम से ही बोध और जैन विचारधारा, ईश्वर (परमात्मा) व आत्मा की सत्यता को नकारने वाले भी मेने ईश्वर और आत्मा को किसी ना किसी रूप में मानते है और अधिकतर को मानना ही पड़ता है क्योकि ये (आत्मा-परमात्मा) सत्य है| " 
और मैंने कहा था कि किसी भी रूप में बोद्ध और जैन धर्म में इश्वर और  नित्य आत्मा को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता |
आत्मा क्या है इस पर मैंने विस्तार से लिखा भी है उसे फिर से पढ़ें |
मै चार्वाक जैसी विचारधारा अपना कर  किसी को नैतिक मानदंड मानने से मना नहीं कर रहा और न ही किसी को झूठे  आडम्बरों और कर्मकांडों के चक्कर में पड़ने के लिए कह रहां हूँ |
इश्वर जैसी चीज़ (आपके अनुसार जो आप बता रहें हैं )कुछ होती तो इस संसार में कोई दुःख और अशुभ ही न होता , 
वो सर्वशक्तिमान होता तो ये दुनिया अधूरी न होती , 
वो परम नैतिक होता तो इस संसार में कुछ भी अनैतिक न मिलता |

ये जगत अपने आप में पूर्ण नहीं है ,सब कुछ तो क्षणिक और परिवर्तनशील है ,ऐसे में जबरदस्ती बिना किसी तर्क के आप उसे नित्य मानकर अपनी बात कह रहें हैं |
यदि हम  इश्वर को मानतें हैं  और रोज अपने कल्याण के लिए उससे कुछ मांगते हैं  तो ये हमारा स्वार्थ है न कि भक्ति |

धर्म मानवता कि एक सीढ़ी  होती है और इसमें इश्वर को सर्वोच्च स्थान इसीलिए दिया जाता है ताकि हम उसकी सता मानकर उससे डरें |
ये इश्वर का डर हमें अच्छे काम करने के लिए प्रेरित करता है |
मानवता के लिए जरुरी नहीं कि इश्वर -आत्मा को माना ही जाए | बिना इश्वर को माने भी इंसान सुखी से जीवित रह सकता है और रह भी रहा है |

----------


## amar2007

> अमर २००७ जी 
> मेने राजनीति की बात नही कही है लेकिन इतिहास के उल्लेख में राजनीतिक बाते झलकना स्वाभाविक है| मेने बोध-धम्म के इतिहास की बात बताई है और साथ ही अनीश्वरवादी विचारधारा कितनी प्रासंगिक और टिकाऊ है| इसकी सत्यता का उल्लेख किया है|  जिनके तथागत ने उपनिषदों के आत्मा व परमात्मा के सिद्धांत को भाति-भाति की काल्पनिक कथाये सूना कर भोले-भाले व सीधे-सादे पहाडीलोगो  व आदिवासियों को बोध-धम्म की 'बर्तन' में तो उतार दिया लेकिन वे कभी इस अनीश्वरवादी विचारधारा को जीवन में नही उतार पाए क्योकि वास्तव ने ये विचारधारा ना तो तब प्रासंगिक थी और ना ही आज| ऐसे में ये आत्मा-व परमात्मा की सत्यता को कुतर्को के माध्यम से नकारने वाली विचारधारा के लोग भी मूर्ति-पूजक बन गए या फिर अपने मठाधीशो की पूजा "लामा" (अवतार) के रूप में करने लगे| बोध-धम्म के सबसे बड़े क्षेत्र 
> तिब्बत में जहां बोध-धम्म है| वर्त्तमान में भी बोध ऐसे ही है जैसे पूर्व काल में थे| और आपको यह बता दू;  की कुतर्को के माध्यम से ही बोध और जैन विचारधारा, ईश्वर (परमात्मा) व आत्मा की सत्यता को नकारने वाले भी मेने ईश्वर और आत्मा को किसी ना किसी रूप में मानते है और अधिकतर को मानना ही पड़ता है क्योकि ये (आत्मा-परमात्मा) सत्य है| कुतर्कों व कथानको से नकार कर आत्मा व परमात्मा को असत्य साबित नही हो सकते|


काल्पनिक कथाएं तथागत ने नहीं सुनायीं बल्कि धूर्तों ने तथागत के नाम से सुनायीं . और मैं पहले ही  तिब्बती लोगों की मिलावटी अवतारवाद की परिकल्पना को खारिज कर चुका हूँ इसलिए तिब्बती लोगों को बीच में लाने का कोई महत्त्व नहीं . और तथागत के सिष्य मात्र आदिवासी या पहाड़ी लोग नहीं थे बल्कि राज्यों के अधिपति और वैदिक ब्राह्मण भी थे .   और जहाँ तक रही बात  कुतर्कों की तो वो साफ़  दिख रहा है की आप के पास जवाब न होने की वजह से दुसरे के तर्क को कुतर्क कह रहे हैं . आपके पास पंडितों के कश्मीर से पलायन का क्या जवाब है ? इस्लामिक देशों में हिन्दुओं की दयनीय स्थिति का क्या जवाब है ? वहां आपकी विचारधारा के लाभ क्यों नहीं दीखते ?
मैंने आपको अनुभूति के लिए कुछ दिन विपस्सना शिविर में बिताने की सलाह दी थी पर आप अनुभूति की जगह व्यर्थ बहस कर रहे हैं .

----------


## amar2007

> सत्य वचन..............


ओबामा जी मैंने उन सवालों का जवाब हाँ और न में माँगा था . आप फिर उन सवालों को देखें और हाँ या न में जवाब दें .

----------


## navinc4u

> दोस्तों मैं आप सब की तवज्जो चाहूँगा विशेष रूप से रणवीर जी की क्यूंकि इस सूत्र में सबसे अधिक ट्रांसपेरेंट मुझे उनके ही तर्क लगे ,और उन्होंने ही मुझे सबसे अधिक प्रभावित भी किया |कृपया नवीन जी की निम्न पोस्ट पढिये ,उन्होंने कहा कि उन्होंने यह अनुवाद अंग्रेजी में पढा |
> 
> 
> 
> अब आप उनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत हदीस का हिंदी रूपान्तरण पढिये |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *देखिये ओबामा जी 
मैंने पहले लिखा मैंने न तो कुरान का अध्यन किया और न ही हदीसो का , लेकिन जैसे पहले ही कहा जो मै कह रहा हूँ वो सारी बाते कंही न कंही से पढ़ी है और वास्तव में मुस्लिम उनका पालन करते है न यंहा लिखे हुए आप के लेखो का
अब मै अपनी पुरानी बात पर आता हूं लखनऊ में मुस्लिम समाज ने होली में साथ देना छोड़ दिया क्योकी फतवा आया होली खेलना गैर इस्लामिक है ( कान्हा किस हदीस से आया मुझे पता नहीं )
लखनऊ के पुराने भदेवां मोह्हाले में एक व्यक्ति की हत्या कर दी गयी १९९२ में क्योकी वो जय श्री राम वोल रहा था और जब पुलिस ने मरने वाले लड़को को पकड़ा तो कुछ समजवादी कार्यकर्त्ता ये फतवा नवदा से ले कर आये के नमाज के समय अगर कोई अल्लाह के आलावा किसी और का नाम लेता है तो उसका सर कलम कर देना चाहिए 
देवबन्ध से फतवा आया की बन्दे मातरम गैर इस्लामिक है भारत माता की जय बोलना गैर इस्लामिक है 
अभी आप वोलिये मौलान कालवे सादिक जी इस्लामिक विद्वान है या नहीं लेकिन वो ये फतवा देते है की नमाज के समय अगर कोई जय श्री राम वोले तो उसका सर कलम कर देना चाहिए तो हम क्या समझे
अपने देश की जय वोलना किस हदीस मै गैर इस्लामिक लिखा है आप बताओ 
मैंने नफ़रत नहीं फैलाना चाहता लेकिन कुछ बातो का जवाव चाहता हूं
और अगर आप अंग्रेजी वेब लिंक की बात करे तो मै आप को लिंक दे रहा हूं आप खुद देखे क्या लिखा  है और लिखने वाला मुस्लिम प्रोफ़ेसर है 
इसका अनुवाद लिख कर में आप और अपने को शर्मिंदा नहीं करना चाहता 
*
http://www.islam-watch.org/AyeshaAhm...l-in-Islam.htm

----------


## Ranveer

मै ओबामा जी से ये जानना चाहूँगा कि अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा इस्लाम में कट्टरवादिता इतनी अधिक क्यों है ?

विश्व में अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा मुस्लिम समाज कि स्थिति क्यूँ निम्न हैं ?
क्यूँ अरब ,इराक ,इरान ,कुवैत जैसे देश आर्थिक रूप से विकसित  तो हैं पर सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़े ?
महिलाओं कि स्थिति क्यूँ दयनीय हो रखी है ?

क्या इन सब के पीछे उनका धर्म नहीं है ? इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |

----------


## navinc4u

> मै ओबामा जी से ये जानना चाहूँगा कि अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा इस्लाम में कट्टरवादिता इतनी अधिक क्यों है ?
> 
> विश्व में अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा मुस्लिम समाज कि स्थिति क्यूँ निम्न हैं ?
> क्यूँ अरब ,इराक ,इरान ,कुवैत जैसे देश आर्थिक रूप से विकसित  तो हैं पर सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़े ?
> महिलाओं कि स्थिति क्यूँ दयनीय हो रखी है ?
> 
> क्या इन सब के पीछे उनका धर्म नहीं है ? इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |


*रणवीर जी
इस्लामिक कट्टरवादिता ही हद ये है की मुस्लिम बहुल इलाको में आप अन्य धर्मलाम्बी अपने धार्मिक अनुष्ठान तक नहीं कर सकते , धर्म स्थल बनाना तो दूर की बात है
अगर कोई अन्य  धर्मलाम्बी अपने धर्म की शोभा यात्रा निकले तो इस्लामिक कट्टरपंथी उनपर आक्रमण कर देते है क्या इनकी धार्मिक मान्यताये इतनी कमजोर है की जय श्रीराम या बम बम भोले सुन कर इनका धर्म भ्रष्ट होता है 
मै पाकिस्तान या अफगानिस्तान की बात नहीं कर रहा अपने देश भारत में आप कश्मीर में आप पूजा नहीं कर सकते और तो और छोडिये मुरादाबाद में कांवडियो पर इस लिए आक्रमण हुआ क्यों की वो मुस्लिम बाहुल इलाके से गुजरना चाहते थे
नीचे लिंक है जो किसी छद्म नामधारी यहूदी नहीं वल्कि एक सेकुलर अखवार का है* 
http://www.hindustantimes.com/13-inj...e1-731579.aspx

----------


## aawara

> हिन्दू धर्म की एक खासियत रही है .की जब उसे कोई प्रतिद्वंदी दीखता है तो या तो उसे पूरी तरह नकार देता है या फिर उसे अपने में शामिल करने का प्रयास करता है |
> जब तथाकथित कुछ लोगों को लगा की आम लोगों में बोद्ध और जैन का प्रभाव बढ़ने लगा है तो उन्होंने दुष्प्रचार करना शुरू किया की उनकी सारी बातें वेद और उपनिषदों  से चुराई  गयी है |ऐसा वे इसीलिए करते थे ताकि उनकी वर्चस्वता कायम रहे |इसी क्रम में उन्होंने बुद्ध को भी विष्णु का अवतार बता दिया था |




*हिंदुत्व अपने आलिंगन में कस कर बौध धर्म को मार डालना चाहता था |सबसे बड़ी बाधा यह थी की बुद्ध विष्णु के अवतार माने जा चुके थे ,इसलिए उनके मत पर प्रहार  करना थोडा असुविधा  जनक हो गया था |इसे दूर करने के लिए कई कहानियां बनायीं गयीं | ब्राह्मणों और बौधों में सांप और नेबले का सम्बन्ध हो गया था .स्वामी शंकराचार्य  हिंदुत्व के त्राता माने जाते थे . उन्होंने शुन्यवाद को "सर्ब-प्रमाण-विप्रती-सिद्ध "कह कर उपेक्षा योग्य समझा था |चूँकि उन्होंने बौध धर्म का पूरी तरह से विनाश करने में बौध-दर्शन का ही (नागार्जुन और वसुवन्धु ) सहारा लिया था , इसलिए जनता ने उन्हें भी प्र्चाक्षण बौध कहकर उनकी निंदा की |*

----------


## aawara

*संसार की कोई भी सभ्य जाती इस्लाम के इतिहास से उतनी अपरिचित नहीं जितना की हिन्दू है . हमारे रास्ट्रीय संस्कार में एक तरह से आध्त्यामिक साम्राज्य-वादिता है , जो सबसे अधिक मुसलमानों के प्रसंग में प्रकट होती है |इस्लाम के सम्बन्ध में जो धारणाएं इस देश में प्रचलित है उनका खंडन केवल रास्ट्रीय एकता के लिए ही नहीं बल्कि ऐतहासिक सत्य के लिए भी आवश्यक है ..................*

----------


## aawara

*हिंदुयों की कठिनाई यह है की इस्लाम का अत्याचार उन्हें भुलाये नहीं भूलता और मुसलमान यह सोचकर पस्त हैं की जिस देश पर कभी उनकी हुकूमत चलती थी ,उसी देश में उन्हें अल्पसंख्यक बन के जीना पड़ रहा है .*

*इतिहास ने बार बार इस्लाम पर यह दोष लगाया है की उसका प्रसार तलवार के द्वारा किया गया . इस कलंक को दूर करने के लिए कई मुस्लिम इथिस्कारों ने जी तोड़ कोशिस की . लेकिन , बात रह जाती है की मुसलमान जहाँ जहाँ गए उन्होंने जनता के सामने तिन विकल्प रखे*
*या तो कुरान लो और  इस्लाम कुबूल करो , या तो कर दो और अधीनता स्वीकार करो अथवा दोनों बातें पसंद ना हो तो तुम्हारे गले पर गिरने के लिए हमारी तलवार प्रस्तुत है ............*
*इस्लाम को जन्म लिए हुए मात्र ८० वर्ष हुए थे और  उसका झंडा एक तरफ तो भारत की सीमा तक पहुँच गया था और दूसरी तरफ अटलांट महासागर की किनारे पर .*

*तलवार के साथ इस्लाम का सम्बन्ध इतना गहरा समझा जाता है की स्वयम मुसलमान कवी अकबर इलाहाबादी इसका खंडन नहीं कर सके और सिर्फ इतना ही कह कर रह गए की*

*"लोग यह कहते हैं,की तलवार से फैला इस्लाम,
यह नहीं कहते की , तोप से क्या फैला है
*

----------


## naman.a

इश्वर ना होते तो आज ये प्रश्न ही नही उठता कि इश्वर……क्या तु सचमुच है? किसी का भी अगर आस्तिव ही ना हो तो उस पर बहस कैसे हो ।

----------


## Ranveer

> इश्वर ना होते तो आज ये प्रश्न ही नही उठता कि इश्वर……क्या तु सचमुच है? किसी का भी अगर आस्तिव ही ना हो तो उस पर बहस कैसे हो ।


 नमन जी 
पूर्व कि प्रविष्टियों में उपरोक्त शंका का समाधान मौजूद है |

----------


## aawara

> इश्वर ना होते तो आज ये प्रश्न ही नही उठता कि इश्वर……क्या तु सचमुच है? किसी का भी अगर आस्तिव ही ना हो तो उस पर बहस कैसे हो ।


*शुन्य का फिजिकली कोई अस्तित्व नहीं होता , आप उस पर बहस करते हैं की नहीं ..................................
*

----------


## amar2007

> *शुन्य का फिजिकली कोई अस्तित्व नहीं होता , आप उस पर बहस करते हैं की नहीं ..................................
> *


आवारा जी क्या आप इस्वर की तुलना सुन्य से करना चाह रहे हैं ?

----------


## obama

> * जब पुलिस ने मरने वाले लड़को को पकड़ा तो कुछ समजवादी कार्यकर्त्ता ये फतवा नवदा से ले कर आये के नमाज के समय अगर कोई अल्लाह के आलावा किसी और का नाम लेता है तो उसका सर कलम कर देना चाहिए 
> *


दोस्त नवीन जी जिस मदरसे या मोलवी ने उक्त इतवा दिया है वो मुसलमान नहीं है बल्कि मैं तो उसे इस्लाम विरोधी कहूँगा |यदि आप या पुलिस उन लोगों से उस फतवे की एक प्रति मांग कर उसकी पुष्टि करते तो आपको पता चल जाता कि वो फतवा फर्जी है क्यूंकि प्रत्येक फतवा देने वाले की ज़िम्मेदारी होती है कि उसने किस हदीस या कुरान के किस अध्याय के आधार पर उक्त फतवा दिया है और चूँकि इस्लाम में ऐसा कोई नियम है ही नहीं इसलिए उसकी पोल स्वयम खुल जानी थी |
एक महत्त्वपूर्ण बात कृपया इस बात पर सब लोग ध्यान दीजिए -इस्लाम के नाम पर जिन लोगों ने उक्त घटना को अंजाम दिया है या अन्य घटनाओं को भी अंजाम देते हैं वो लोग वास्तव में इस्लाम के विषय में कुछ ज्यादा जानना तो दूर की बात है उन्हें ठीक से कलमा भी याद नहीं होता और कुछ को यदि कलमा याद भी हो तो उसका अर्थ नहीं पता होता और मुझे अफ़सोस के साथ कहना पड रहा है कि इस्लाम ऐसे लोगों के कारण बदनाम हो रहा है | जबकि वास्तव में इस्लाम में कहीं भी कट्टरवादिता नहीं है बल्कि यदि आप में से कोई इस्लामिक ग्रंथों का अध्ययन करने का कष्ट उठाये तो पता चलेगा कि इस्लाम से अधिक लचीलापन किसी अन्य धर्म में नहीं है |



> * 
> देवबन्ध से फतवा आया की बन्दे मातरम गैर इस्लामिक है भारत माता की जय बोलना गैर इस्लामिक है 
> 
> अपने देश की जय वोलना किस हदीस मै गैर इस्लामिक लिखा है आप बताओ 
> *


नवीन जी वन्दे मातरम के नाम पर तो केवल राजनीती ही हो रही है इसलिए इस विषय को मत उठाइए |दरअसल नेताओं को मुस्लिम एवं हिंदू समाज को किसी न किसी मुद्दे पर आमने सामने रखना है अन्यथा वोट किस मुंह से मांगने जायेंगे |जब लोगों का ध्यान बाबरी मस्जिद/अयोध्या मंदिर की और से हट गया तो कोई अन्य मुद्दा तो उन्हें अपने उद्देश्य की पूर्ती के लिए चाहिए ही |आप किसी भी नेता से फोन करके वन्दे मातरम का हिंदी अनुवाद पूछ लीजिए आपको पूरे देश में एक भी नहीं मिलेगा जिसे इसका ज्ञान हो |आप आम आदमी जोकि इस मामले में एक दुसरे धर्म का विरोधी हो (चाहे वह हिंदू हो या मुसलान) उससे इस का हिंदी अनुवाद पूछ कर देखिये और तो और इस फोरम पर ईमानदारी से कितने लोग बिना इंटरनेट पर सर्च किये इसका अनुवाद जानते हैं स्वयम आंकलन कीजिये |आप अपने मन से पूछिए कि जब आप इसका हिंदी अनुवाद नहीं जानते और आप इस मामले में मुस्लिम्स के विरोधी हो गए तो राजनीतिग्य इस मामले में सफल रहे या नहीं ?
मैंने बहुत से मौलवियों से भी पूछा लेकिन किसी को इसका मतलब नहीं पता तो भय्या फिर विरोध किस बात का ? |अंत में मैंने दारुल उलूम के एक मौलवी से पूछा कि वन्दे मातरम का विरोध क्यूँ किया जा रहा है तो उन्होंने बताया कि इसमें कहा गया है कि "ऐ भारत माता हम तेरे ही आगे सर झुकाते है" और इस्लाम में अल्लाह के अतिरिक्त किसी और के सामने सर झुकाना मना है |




> * 
> अभी आप वोलिये मौलान कालवे सादिक जी इस्लामिक विद्वान है या नहीं लेकिन वो ये फतवा देते है की नमाज के समय अगर कोई जय श्री राम वोले तो उसका सर कलम कर देना चाहिए तो हम क्या*


इसका उत्तर ऊपर दिया जा चूका है |



> * और अगर आप अंग्रेजी वेब लिंक की बात करे तो मै आप को लिंक दे रहा हूं आप खुद देखे क्या लिखा  है और लिखने वाला मुस्लिम प्रोफ़ेसर है 
> इसका अनुवाद लिख कर में आप और अपने को शर्मिंदा नहीं करना चाहता 
> *
> http://www.islam-watch.org/AyeshaAhm...l-in-Islam.htm


आप फिर से धोखा खा गए दोस्त ,यह ब्लॉग मुस्लिम्स का नहीं बल्कि ध्यान से इसका टाईटल पढिये (Islam Under Scrutiny by Ex-Muslims)यह इस्लाम विरोधी संगठन है जोकि झूटी घटनाएँ बताकर एवं गलत अनुवाद करके लोगों को इस्लाम छोडकर बौद्द धर्म अपनाने के लिए प्रेरित कर रहा है |

----------


## obama

> मै ओबामा जी से ये जानना चाहूँगा कि अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा इस्लाम में कट्टरवादिता इतनी अधिक क्यों है ?
> 
> विश्व में अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा मुस्लिम समाज कि स्थिति क्यूँ निम्न हैं ?
> क्यूँ अरब ,इराक ,इरान ,कुवैत जैसे देश आर्थिक रूप से विकसित  तो हैं पर सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़े ?
> महिलाओं कि स्थिति क्यूँ दयनीय हो रखी है ?
> 
> क्या इन सब के पीछे उनका धर्म नहीं है ? इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |


मित्र रणवीर जी इस्लामिक ग्रंथो में कट्टरवाद का कोई सबूत नहीं है |यह सब शीर्ष विद्द्वानों की राजनीती है कि भोले भाले गरीब तबके को किसी भी दिशा में इस्लाम के नाम पर आगे कर देते हैं और छवि इस्लाम की खराब होती है |वैसे यह हिंदू धर्म में भी देखने में आया है कि पढे लिखे और आर्थिक रूप से स्म्रद्द तबका इस सबसे दूर रहता है लेकिन छोटे कम पढे लिखे एवं गरीब लोग साम्प्रदायिक घटनाओं में सबसे आगे रहते हैं या यूँ कहिये कि उन्हें आगे कर दिया जाता है |
इस्लाम धर्म के विद्द्वानों ने अपनी सारी शक्ति केवल धर्म प्रचार एवं धार्मिक शिक्षा में लगा दी और समाज की आर्थिक स्थिति को अल्लाह के भरोसे छोड़ दिया कि वो स्वयम सुधार करेगा इसलिए मुस्लिम्स की दशा अन्य धर्मों की अपेक्षा निम्न है (परन्तु यह मेरा व्यक्तिगत विचार है)|
महिलाओं को जितने अधिकार इस्लाम में प्राप्त है उतने किसी अन्य धर्म में नहीं |हदीसों में इसके लिए बकायदा एक अध्याय है |आपको एक छोटा सा उदाहरण बताता हूँ कि इस्लाम के अनुसार किसी महिला से उसका पति उसके अपने नवजात शिशु को दूध पिलाने के लिए बाध्य नहीं कर सकता |यदि महिला चाहे तो अपने पति से बच्चे को दूध पिलाने के लिए पारिश्रमिक वसूल कर सकती है |घर के किसी भी कार्य को करने जैसे कि कपड़े धोना,खाना पकाना या साफ़ सफाई करना ,इस के लिए महिला की कोई ज़िम्मेदारी नहीं है |इसका प्रबंध केवल पति को ही करना होगा |अब वास्तव में लोग क्या कर रहे हैं इस बात पर बहस मत कीजियेगा क्यूंकि मैंने आपको वो बताया है जो इस्लामिक कानून है |

----------


## obama

> *रणवीर जी
> इस्लामिक कट्टरवादिता ही हद ये है की मुस्लिम बहुल इलाको में आप अन्य धर्मलाम्बी अपने धार्मिक अनुष्ठान तक नहीं कर सकते , धर्म स्थल बनाना तो दूर की बात है
> अगर कोई अन्य  धर्मलाम्बी अपने धर्म की शोभा यात्रा निकले तो इस्लामिक कट्टरपंथी उनपर आक्रमण कर देते है क्या इनकी धार्मिक मान्यताये इतनी कमजोर है की जय श्रीराम या बम बम भोले सुन कर इनका धर्म भ्रष्ट होता है 
> मै पाकिस्तान या अफगानिस्तान की बात नहीं कर रहा अपने देश भारत में आप कश्मीर में आप पूजा नहीं कर सकते और तो और छोडिये मुरादाबाद में कांवडियो पर इस लिए आक्रमण हुआ क्यों की वो मुस्लिम बाहुल इलाके से गुजरना चाहते थे
> नीचे लिंक है जो किसी छद्म नामधारी यहूदी नहीं वल्कि एक सेकुलर अखवार का है* 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/13-inj...e1-731579.aspx


नवीन जी मैं पहले भी कहता आया हूँ और फिर कहता हूँ कि गलत कार्य चाहे कोई भी करे वो गलत ही रहेगा |
दोस्तों मैं आम तौर पर इस प्रकार की चर्चाओं में भाग नहीं लेता परन्तु हदीस व् कुरान की गलत व्याख्या मुझे इस सूत्र में खींच लायी |मुझे समस्या इस बात से है कि चर्चा इस्लाम, हदीस, कुरान, अल्लाह,  नबी व्  इस्लामिक नियमों, सिद्दांतों एवं शिक्षाओं से आरम्भ होती है और अंत में हम इन सब बातों को ताख पर रख कर एक दुसरे धर्म के लोगों पर आरोप लगाना आरम्भ कर देते है |
मैं उस प्रकार का टिपिकल मुस्लिम नहीं हूँ जोकि केवल हर स्थिति में मुस्लिम्स को ही सही ठहराए |जहाँ पर मुझे लगता है कि मुस्लिम्स ने गलती की है वहाँ पर मैं खुलकर उनका विरोध भी करता हूँ |
रही बात आरोप प्रत्यारोप की तो मैं जिस इलाके में रहता हूँ वह मुस्लिम बाहुल्य क्षेत्र है ,वहाँ पर यह चर्चा आम बात है कि कैसे फलां जगह हिंदुओं ने मुस्लिम्स पर अत्याचार किया और धार्मिक हिंसा के नाम पर मुसलमान की जान ले ली |यदि आप उन लोगों की बातें ध्यान से सुनेंगे तो आपको लगेगा कि मुस्लिम्स पर तो इस देश में कितने ज़ुल्म हो रहे हैं |परन्तु ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि जो बातें आपने मुझे बताई कि कैसे मुस्लिम्स ने शौभा यात्रा या कांवड ले जाने वाले श्रद्दालुओं के साथ मार पीट की वो बातें उन तक क्यूँ नहीं पहुँचती या वो इन बातो का ज़िक्र क्यूँ नहीं करते |
उन लोगों के अनुसार ये कांवडिये सबसे बड़े गुंडे होते है जिनपर सरकार,पुलिस ,प्रशासन एवं जनता का कोई बस नहीं चलता |ये लोग सारे रास्ते हिंसा का बहाना ढूँढ़ते रहते है |अभी पिछले दिनों मुजफ्फ्रनगर में शिव चौक इलाके में कांवडियों ने एक मुस्लिम युवक को पीट पीट कर जान से ही मार डाला क्यूंकि उसका हाथ एक कांवडिये से स्पर्श कर गया था |सहारनपुर  शहर में  लगभग पांच स्थानों पर कांवड के शिविर इस प्रकार से लगाये गए थे जिसमे कि पांचो शिविर जान बूझकर मस्जिद के सामने लगाए थे |इन में से तीन शिविरों के बीच की दूरी एक किलोमीटर से भी कम थी जबकि दो अन्य के बीच की दूसरी तीन किलो मीटर से अधिक थी क्यूंकि जान बूझकर इसे मस्जिद के सामने ही बनाना था |हिंदू एवं मुसलमान इकट्ठा होकर डीएम के पास गए कि रात को तेज आवाज़ में संगीत बजाने के कारण लोग ठीक से सो नहीं पाते परन्तु डीएम की बात मानने से इन लोगों ने साफ़ इंकार कर दिया |फिर जब मुस्लिम्स ने कड़ा रुख अपनाते हुए कमिश्नर से नमाज़ के समय संगीत बंद न होने पर दंगा होने की आशंका व्यक्ति की तो तब जाकर यह संगीत नमाज़ के समय बंद हुआ |
दोस्तों ये सारी और इसी प्रकार की अनगिनत घटनाये मुझे मुस्लिम्स ने बताई है परन्तु न तो मैं इन्हें उजागर करना ठीक समझता हूँ और न ही ऐसे बातो पर विश्वास करता हूँ |
मैं उनसे यह भी कहता हूँ कि इस देश में जितने अधिकार मुस्लिम्स को प्राप्त हैं शायद किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में किसी अन्य धर्म के लोगों को नहीं होंगे |यहाँ पर कितनी स्वतंत्रता के साथ और कई बार मनमानी करके मुसलमान जी रहे हैं पाकिस्तान के हिंदुओं की हालत कितनी खराब है क्या यह बात आप लोग नहीं जानते ?
मेरे एक हिंदू मित्र जोकि कांवड लेकर हरिद्वार गए थे उनके अनुसार उन्हें रास्ते में एक शिविर में एक बूढी महिला ने सेक्स के लिए लडकियां उपलब्ध कराने का प्रस्ताव दिया |हरिद्वार दिल्ली हाईवे पर एक मुस्लिम होटल है जहाँ पर नॉनवेज मिलता है परन्तु कांवड के दिनों में वो कढ़ी चावल बेचना आरम्भ कर देता है क्यूंकि नॉनवेज बेचने की परमीशन पुलिस की और से नहीं होती परन्तु उसके अनुसार कांवड ले जाने वाले बहुत से श्रद्दालु उससे नॉन वेज की डिमांड करते हैं |अमर उजाला अखबार के अनुसार इस वर्ष कांवड के दिनों में लगभग ६ कुंटल सुल्फा बेचा गया |

तो नवीन जी मेरा उक्त बातों को बताने का उद्देश्य केवल यह है कि दोनों धर्मों के लोगों के पास एक दुसरे पर लगाने के लिए आरोपों की एक अंतहीन सूची है जिससे केवल नफरत ही बढ़ेगी|
इसलिए यदि इस्लाम ,कुरान,हदीस या नबी पर चर्चा करना चाहें तो ठीक है अन्यथा यदि यूँही आरोपों का सिलसिला चलता रहा तो इस सूत्र में यह मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्ठी समझियेगा |

----------


## obama

> *हिंदुयों की कठिनाई यह है की इस्लाम का अत्याचार उन्हें भुलाये नहीं भूलता और मुसलमान यह सोचकर पस्त हैं की जिस देश पर कभी उनकी हुकूमत चलती थी ,उसी देश में उन्हें अल्पसंख्यक बन के जीना पड़ रहा है .*
> 
> *इतिहास ने बार बार इस्लाम पर यह दोष लगाया है की उसका प्रसार तलवार के द्वारा किया गया . इस कलंक को दूर करने के लिए कई मुस्लिम इथिस्कारों ने जी तोड़ कोशिस की . लेकिन , बात रह जाती है की मुसलमान जहाँ जहाँ गए उन्होंने जनता के सामने तिन विकल्प रखे*
> *या तो कुरान लो और  इस्लाम कुबूल करो , या तो कर दो और अधीनता स्वीकार करो अथवा दोनों बातें पसंद ना हो तो तुम्हारे गले पर गिरने के लिए हमारी तलवार प्रस्तुत है ............*
> *इस्लाम को जन्म लिए हुए मात्र ८० वर्ष हुए थे और  उसका झंडा एक तरफ तो भारत की सीमा तक पहुँच गया था और दूसरी तरफ अटलांट महासागर की किनारे पर .*
> 
> *तलवार के साथ इस्लाम का सम्बन्ध इतना गहरा समझा जाता है की स्वयम मुसलमान कवी अकबर इलाहाबादी इसका खंडन नहीं कर सके और सिर्फ इतना ही कह कर रह गए की*
> 
> *"लोग यह कहते हैं,की तलवार से फैला इस्लाम,
> ...


दोस्त आवारा जी दोनों ही धर्मों के शीर्ष विद्वानों ने अपने स्वार्थ हेतु दोनों धर्मों के लोगों का अच्छे से ब्रेनवाश किया है इसलिए एक दुसरे के धर्म की बात न तो समझ में आती है और न विश्वास होता है |मैं कुछ तथ्य प्रस्तुत कर रहा हूँ शायद यह गलतफहमी कुछ कम हो जाये |
तलवार के जोर पर इस्लाम नहीं फैला और न ही कोई धर्म फ़ैल सकता है |
आप लोगों को लोगों के इस्लाम कुबूल करने से सम्बन्धित कुछ घटनाएँ बताना चाहूँगा जोकि हदीसों एवं तारीखे इस्लाम से साबित हैं |इन्हें पढकर आपको पता चलेगा कि इस्लाम कैसे फैला |
१-एक बूढी औरत हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० के ऊपर प्रतिदिन कूड़ा डाला करती थी जब वो उसके घर के नीचे से गुजरते थे |एक दिन आप स०अ०व० के ऊपर कूड़ा नही गिरा तो वो उस बूढी औरत का हाल चाल पूछने के लिए उसके घर गए तो पता चला कि वो महिला बीमार है |आप स०अ०व० ने उसका हाल चाल पूछा तो पता चला कि वो अकेली रहती है और बीमारी के कारण वो पीने का पानी भी नही भर कर ला पाई |आप स०अ०व० ने उसका मटका उठाया और उसके लिए पीने का पानी नीचे से भर कर लाये |यह घटना उस बूढी महिला के दिल पर असर कर गयी और वो इस्लाम से प्रेरित होकर ईमान ले आई |
२-एक बार एक बूढी महिला अपना सामन लेकर बैठी हुयी थी |आप स०अ०व० का उधर से गुजरना हुआ तो आपने पूछा कि अम्मा क्यूँ बैठी हो |उस महिला ने उत्तर दिया कि बेटे सब लोग यह बस्ती छोड़ छोड़ कर जा रहे हैं और मेरे कबीले के लोग मुझे छोडकर चले गए ,अब मैं अकेली रह गयी हूँ और मुझसे यह सामान उठाया नहीं जा रहा है |आप स०अ०व० ने कहा कि चलो मैं आपका सामन पंहुचा देता हूँ और वो सामान उठाकर चलने लगे |रास्ते में आप स०अ०व० ने पूछा कि लोग क्यूँ यह बस्ती छोडकर चले गए तो महिला ने बताया कि मुहम्मद के कारण ,सुना है कि वह बहुत चालबाज़ है और लोग उसकी बातो में आकर इस्लाम कुबूल कर लेते हैं |इसलिए लोग अपने धर्म को बचाने के लिए दूसरी बस्ती में चले गए |जब महिला की मंजिल आ गयी तो आप स०अ०व० उसका सामान रख कर वापिस जाने के लिए मुड़े ,उस महिला ने उन्हें रोक कर कहा कि कि बेटे तू बहुत सीधा है मुझे डर है कि कहीं तू भी मुहम्मद की बातो में न आ जाये इसलिए कोशिश करना कि तू मुहम्मद से बात ही न करे |अगर रस्ते में कहीं वो यूझे मिल जाए तो अपनी जान बचाकर भाग जाना |आप स०अ०व० ने कहा कि ठीक है अम्मा अब चलता हूँ |उस महिला ने कहा कि जाते जाते अपना नाम तो बताता जा |आप स०अ०व० ने कहा कि मेरा नाम मुहम्मद है |
इस घटना को सुनकर वो महिला बोली कि लोगों ने मुझे क्या बताया था और तू कैसा निकला ? यह कहकर वह महिला ईमान ले आई |
३-एक बार आप स०अ०व० मस्जिदे नबवी में हजरत उमर फारूख,हजरत अली एवं हजरत अबुबकर के साथ बैठे थे |उस समय यह मस्जिद छप्पर की थी और फर्श के स्थान पर मिटटी की जमीन थी |एक व्यक्ति आया और उसने सबके सामने मस्जिद के अंदर मिटटी की जमीन पर पेशाब कर दिया |अब मिटटी की जमीन पर पेशाब करने से सफाई में परेशानी होती है क्यूंकि जब तक पेशाब के द्वारा नापाक हुयी जमीन को धोकर पाक नही किया जायेगा तब तक यहाँ नमाज़ नहीं पढ़ी जा सकती |इस व्यक्ति को पेशाब करता देखकर हजरत उमर जोकि बहुत गुस्से वाले थे और बात बात पर लोगों की गर्दन उड़ा देने के लिए प्रसिद्द थे गुस्से में तलवार लेकर उस व्यक्ति की और बढे |आप स०अ०व० ने उन्हें हाथ के इशारे से रोक दिया और उस व्यक्ति को बुलाकर कहा कि भाई यह हमारी मस्जिद है और हम लोग यहाँ नमाज़ पढते हैं |पेशाब के कारण जगह नापाक हो गयी है और यहाँ पाक किये बिना नमाज़ पढ़ी नही जा सकती |इसलिए आप इस बात का आगे से ध्यान रखना कि यहाँ पेशाब न करे |यह कहकर उस व्यक्ति को जाने दिया और हजरत अली से कहा कि इस जगह को धोकर पाक कर दो |
वो व्यक्ति जोकि एक कबीले का सरदार था उसने यह घटना जाकर अपने कबीले में बताई और कहा कि ऐसे धर्म के लोग हैं जो यदि चाहते तो उसी समय कत्ल कर सकते थे ,इसलिए मैं तो उसी समय उनके सामने ही ईमान ले आया था परन्तु मैंने उन्हें बताया नहीं था |अब यह बात मैं आप लोगों को बताने आया हूँ यदि आप सबकी इच्छा हो तो मेरे साथ चलो अन्यथा मैं तो जा रहा हूँ उन्ही के पास |इस घटना से वो पूरा कबीला इस्लाम में दाखिल हो गया |
४-एक बस्ती में एक काफिर (काफिर कोई गाली नहीं है ,यह शब्द कुफ्र से बना है |अल्लाह के अतिरिक्त किसी अन्य की पूजा करने को कुफ्र कहते हैं इसलिए जो कुफ्र करता है उसे काफिर कहा जाता है) के पास एक कुआं था जिसका पानी वो बेचा करता था |हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० ने एक सहाबी को उस कुएं को खरीदने को कहा |पहले तो उस व्यक्ति ने कुआं बेचने को मना कर दिया कि यही मेरी जीविका का साधन है लेकिन जब उन सहाबी ने दाम बढ़ाना जारी रखा तो दस हजार दिरहम तक दाम पहुँचने पर उसके मुंह में पानी आ गया और उसने चालाकी करते हुए कहा कि ठीक है जब तुम इतना कह रहे हो तो मैं तुम्हे इतने पैसों में आधा कुवां बेच सकता हूँ |आधे कुवें का सौदा इस प्रकार हुआ कि एक दिन वो व्यक्ति कुँवें का पानी बेचेगा और दुसरे दिन हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० के लोग इसका पानी लेंगे |परन्तु आप स०अ०व० ने अपने नम्बर पर कुवें का पानी बेचने के बजाय सबके लिए पानी मुफ्त कर दिया और जो लोग उस कुवें का पानी खरीदते थे उन्होंने हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० के नम्बर वाले दिन पानी भरकर रखना आरम्भ कर दिया और उसक व्यक्ति का पानी बिकना बंद हो गया |तब गुस्से में आकर उस व्यक्ति ने बिना कोई अन्य धन लिए उस कुँवें को उन्हें ही दे दिया और इस घटना से बहुत से लोग ईमान में दाखिल हुए |
५-एक अन्य नबी का वाकिया है मुझे उन नबी का नाम याद नहीं आ रहा है |चूँकि नबियों का काम ही अल्लाह का संदेश लोगों तक पहुचाकर उन्हें इस्लाम कुबूल करने की दावत देना होता था |इसलिए उन नबी ने एक व्यक्ति पर बहुत महनत की परन्तु जब वो ईमान नहीं लाया तो वो निराश होकर घर आ गए |इत्तिफाख से एक दिन उस व्यक्ति के पास खाने को कुछ नहीं था और वो उन नबी के पास आया और कुछ खाने को माँगा |उन्होंने उस व्यक्ति के सामने शर्त रख दी कि यदि इस्लाम कुबूल लकरोगे तो खाना खिला दूंगा |बस तुरंत ही अल्लाह का संदेश आया कि आप किसी को इस्लाम कुबूल करने के लिए बाध्य नहीं कर सकते | आप किसी को खाना खिलाने वाले कौन होते हो ?यह खाना हमने उसके लिए ही आपके पास भेजा है और यह उसकी ही किस्मत का है |

----------


## aawara

> *शुन्य का फिजिकली कोई अस्तित्व नहीं होता , आप उस पर बहस करते हैं की नहीं ..................................
> *





> आवारा जी क्या आप इस्वर की तुलना सुन्य से करना चाह रहे हैं ?


*मित्र अमर जी , मैं सिर्फ यह कह रहा था की जिस चीज पर बहस हो ,तो जरुरी नहीं की उसका अस्तित्व्य हो .*

----------


## aawara

mitr obama ji ,

*मुहम्मद साहब का जन्म ५७० इसवी और मृतु ६३२ में हुयी . ६२२ में मक्का छोड़कर मदीने की हिजरत की .इसी वर्ष से इस्लाम का वास्तविक प्रारंभ मन जाता है .लेकिन ७०० इसवी लगते लगते इस्लाम इराक,इरान और मध्य एशिया में फ़ैल गया .७१२ में सिंध मुसलमानों की अधीनता में चला गया .और इसी साल मुसलमानी राज्य स्पेन में भी कायम हो गया .*
*हिजरी के १०० साल होते होते मुसलमानों के राज्य के सामान शक्तिशाली राज्य   संसार में किसी का नहीं रह गया था .इतिहास में रोमन साम्राज्य की गरिमा बहुत विशाल समझी जाती है पर उसके निर्माण में भी ६०० साल लग गए थे .लेकिन अरबों का व्यापक साम्राज्य इस्लाम के जन्म  से केवल १०० साल में फ़ैल गया .खलीफों ने जितना बड़ा साम्राज्य स्ताथ्पित किया , सिकंदर का साम्राज्य उसका अंश मात्र था .भारत वर्ष में जो पारसी धर्म के लोग हैं ,उनके पूर्वज इन्ही आक्रमणों के समय इरान छोड़कर भारत आ गए थे ताकि मुसलमान होने से बचा जा सके ..................*

----------


## obama

दोस्त आवारा जी आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी अपनी जगह पर ठीक है परन्तु इस्लामिक शासन हो जाना और इस्लाम फ़ैल जाना ,इन दोनों बातो के अंतर को समझिए |जिन मुस्लिम शासकों ने अन्य देशों/राज्यों पर आक्रमण करके उन्हें अपने अधीन बनाया उनका उद्देश्य अपनी शक्ति,धन दौलत,राज्य बढाना रहा न कि इस्लाम को फैलाना |इन हरकतों से इस्लाम के विरोधी बढ़ेंगे न कि समर्थक जैसे कि आप स्वयम को ही देखिये आप मुस्लिम शासकों की इन हरकतों से इस्लाम कुबूल करेंगे या विरोध ?

----------


## man-vakil

*कुछ रेशम के धागे है जो बाँधते है , प्रेम का एक सच्चा नाता,
वो छोटी बहन या बड़ी दीदी के संग अविरल स्नेह को जगाता,
कलाई पर बंधकर जो ना जाने कैसे मन की गहराई को पाते,
जो व्यापारिकता से हटकर , भाई बहन के रिश्तों को सजाते,
जब वो दूर हो जाती तो कैसे मेरे नेत्रों से बहने लगती अश्रु धारा,
जिस बहन के संग खेला, कैसे भुला दूँ वो रिश्ता प्यारा हमारा,
आज फिर उसी रिश्तों को मज़बूत करने का फिर वो दिन है आया,
सदा नमन है उस देव तुल्य को जिसने रक्षा बंधन का दिन है बनाया......
======मन वकील


*

----------


## aawara

*इतिहास में झाँकने पर हम पाते हैं की गजनवी और गौरी के साथ जो इस्लाम भारत पहुंचा , वह वही इस्लाम नहीं था जिसका आख्यान हजरत मुह्हमद और उनके शुरू के चार खलीफों ने किया था अथवा जो इस्लाम , गजनवी के आक्रमण के पूर्व ,सौदागरों और फकीरों के साथ भारत के पश्चिमी तटों पर उतरा था.वास्तव में यह वह इस्लाम था जो तुर्क और तातर अनुयायिओं के हाथों व्यभिचारित हो चूका था .*


*गजनवी और गौरी जैसे मुसलमान इस्लाम के सेवक नहीं थे, उनमें दूसरों का धन लूटकर आनंद मानाने की भावना ही प्रधान थी .इस्लाम की दुहाई ,तौहीद का प्रचार और मूर्ति पूजा का खंडन ,ये सिर्फ लोभ को छिपाने के आवरण मात्र थे .*

----------


## amar2007

*ओबामा  जी   मैंने  कुछ  सवाल  आपसे पूछे थे अल्लाह के बारे में हाँ या ना में जवाब चाहिए था . अभी तक आपने जवाब क्यों नहीं दिया ? फिर से पूछ रहा हूँ , पहले जवाब दो फिर सेखी बघारो :
क्या अल्लाह सर्वशक्तिमान है की नहीं ? क्या वह समय समय पर अपना नाम बदल सकता है की नहीं ? क्या अल्लाह अपने पहले के फरमान को बदल सकता है की नहीं ?
क्या अल्लाह सर्वज्ञानी है की नहीं ?

पहले इन सवालों का जवाब दो फिर आगे बात होगी* .

----------


## amar2007

> आप फिर से धोखा खा गए दोस्त ,यह ब्लॉग मुस्लिम्स का नहीं बल्कि ध्यान से इसका टाईटल पढिये (Islam Under Scrutiny by Ex-Muslims)यह इस्लाम विरोधी संगठन है जोकि झूटी घटनाएँ बताकर एवं गलत अनुवाद करके लोगों को इस्लाम छोडकर बौद्द धर्म अपनाने के लिए प्रेरित कर रहा है |


*ये कैसे लगा की वो ब्लाग बौद्ध धर्म ही अपनाने के लिए प्रेरित कर रहा है, कोई और धर्म नहीं ? कहीं  दुसरे धर्म के सामने तीसरे के पीछे तो छुपना नहीं चाहते हो ?*

----------


## aawara

> दोस्तों मैं आप सब की तवज्जो चाहूँगा विशेष रूप से रणवीर जी की क्यूंकि इस सूत्र में सबसे अधिक ट्रांसपेरेंट मुझे उनके ही तर्क लगे ,और उन्होंने ही मुझे सबसे अधिक प्रभावित भी किया |कृपया नवीन जी की निम्न पोस्ट पढिये ,उन्होंने कहा कि उन्होंने यह अनुवाद अंग्रेजी में पढा |
> 
> 
> 
> अब आप उनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत हदीस का हिंदी रूपान्तरण पढिये |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*धर्म की विजय उसके नेताओं के चरित्र के कारन होती है.......इस्लाम की विजय जिस त्वरा से हुई ,वही इसका प्रमाण है की मुह्हमद साहब और उनके उतराधिकारी खलिफे अत्यंत उच्छ कोटि के व्यक्ति रहे होंगे ..................*

----------


## obama

> *इतिहास में झाँकने पर हम पाते हैं की गजनवी और गौरी के साथ जो इस्लाम भारत पहुंचा , वह वही इस्लाम नहीं था जिसका आख्यान हजरत मुह्हमद और उनके शुरू के चार खलीफों ने किया था अथवा जो इस्लाम , गजनवी के आक्रमण के पूर्व ,सौदागरों और फकीरों के साथ भारत के पश्चिमी तटों पर उतरा था.वास्तव में यह वह इस्लाम था जो तुर्क और तातर अनुयायिओं के हाथों व्यभिचारित हो चूका था .*
> 
> 
> *गजनवी और गौरी जैसे मुसलमान इस्लाम के सेवक नहीं थे, उनमें दूसरों का धन लूटकर आनंद मानाने की भावना ही प्रधान थी .इस्लाम की दुहाई ,तौहीद का प्रचार और मूर्ति पूजा का खंडन ,ये सिर्फ लोभ को छिपाने के आवरण मात्र थे .*


आपकी बात बिलकुल ठीक है मित्र ,महमूद गज़नवी के सोमनाथ के मंदिर पर किये गए १७ आक्रमणों को इस्लाम के प्रचार के लिए किये गए आक्रमण नहीं माना जा सकता ,इन आक्रमणों का उद्देश्य केवल लूट पाट करना ही था |आज महमूद गज़नवी और मुहम्मद गौरी जैसे लोगों के कारण ही हमे बार बार इस बात का सामना करना पड़ता है कि "इस्लाम तलवार के जोर पर फैला"

----------


## obama

> *धर्म की विजय उसके नेताओं के चरित्र के कारन होती है.......इस्लाम की विजय जिस त्वरा से हुई ,वही इसका प्रमाण है की मुह्हमद साहब और उनके उतराधिकारी खलिफे अत्यंत उच्छ कोटि के व्यक्ति रहे होंगे ..................*


विकिपीडिया के अनुसार Michael H. Hart (जोकि स्वयम एक नॉन मुस्लिम है) ने आज तक के १०० सबसे प्रभावशाली व्यक्तित्व के लोगों की एक सूचि तैयार की है जिसमे हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० पहले नम्बर पर ,न्यूटन दुसरे नम्बर पर हजरत ईसा अ०स० (जीसस) तीसरे नम्बर पर,बुद्ध चौथे नम्बर ,कोलम्बस ९वे नम्बर पर,और हजरत मूसा अ०स० (हजरत मुहम्मद स०अ०व० की ही तरह अल्लाह के पैगम्बर) १५ वें नम्बर पर है |निम्न लिंक पर इस सूचि की पीडीएफ फाइल डाउनलोड करने का लिंक भी उपलब्ध है |
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_100

----------


## aawara

> क्यूँ अरब ,इराक ,इरान ,कुवैत जैसे देश आर्थिक रूप से विकसित  तो हैं पर सामाजिक रूप से पिछड़े ?
> महिलाओं कि स्थिति क्यूँ दयनीय हो रखी है ?
> 
> क्या इन सब के पीछे उनका धर्म नहीं है ? इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |


*नारीओं को दबाकर रखने की थोड़ी बहुत प्रथा एशिया के सभी देशों में थी .किन्तु तुलनात्मक दृष्टि से देखने पर इस विषय में हिन्दू, मुसलमानों की जगह  अधिक उदार थे ..*
*इस्लाम के सबसे बड़े दर्शन-आचार्य  अल-गजाली ने लिखा है :-**" औरतों से राय लेना ठीक है,लेकिन,आचरण हमेशा उसके विपरीत करना चाहिए ."*

*"जहाँ तक संभव हो , औरतों को घर से बहार नहीं जाने देना चाहिए ,न उन्हें छत पर जाने , न ही दरवाजे पे खड़ा होने देना चाहिए "*

*"औरतें न तो अजनबियों को देखें,और न ही उन्हें खुद को देखने दें "*

*नबी ने कहा है :-"औरत की रचना छात्ती की टेढ़ी हड्डी से हुयी है ,इसलिए ,तुम अगर उसे झुकाना चाहोगे तो वह टूट जाएगी और अगर स्वतंत्र छोड़ दोगे तो वह और भी टेढ़ी हो जाएगी "*

----------


## aawara

*जिस इस्लाम का परवर्तन हजरत मुह्हमद ने किया था और जिसका रूप अबुवक्र, उमर,उस्मान और अली जैसे खलीफाओं ने संवारा था ,वह धर्म सुचमुच स्वछ धर्म था उसके अनुनायी दयालु ,उदार और इमानदार थे .उन्होंने मानवता को एक नया सन्देश दिया , गिरते हुए लोगों को ऊँचा उठाया और पहले -पहल दुनिया को यह दृष्टान्त दिखाया की  :--**"धर्म के अंदर रहनेवाले सभी लोग आपस में समान हैं "*


*इस्लाम का आरम्भ धर्म के रूप में हुआ था . किन्तु परिसतिथियों   ने घेरकर उसे राजनैतिक रूप भी दे दिया .मुह्हमद साहब को मक्का से मदीना भागना पड़ा और मदीने में ही यह निश्चित हो गया की नए धर्म को फ़ैलाने के लिए केवल संघटन बनाने की ही नहीं ,तलवार उठाने की भी जरूरत है .अरब लोगों की बिखरी हुयी शक्तियां इस्लाम के अंदर एक होने लगी और जिस नबी को लोगों ने खदेर कर भगा दिया था ,उसके उपदेशों को मनवाने के लिए मुसलमानों का संघटन मार-काट पर आमादा होने लगा .अरबों की एकता और इस्लाम का प्रसार ये पर्यायवाची शब्द हो गए .*

----------


## Akash78

> मैंने बाइबिल को सराहा, कुरान को इज्जत बख्शी
> फिर मेरी रामायण पर हल्ला क्यों है?
> 
> तुमने यीशु की प्रार्थना की, राम की पूजा की है
> फिर इतना बेगाना मेरा अल्ला क्यों है?
> 
> तुमने अपने धर्मग्रंथ में कहीं पढ़ा है मारो-काटो
> मेरा मजहब भी कहता है इंसानों को मत बाँटो
> 
> ...


*धन्यवाद मित्र रणवीर जी  !*
मै समझता हूँ ..इस कविता का रचियता ......इशवर के मामले में नास्तिक है......किन्तु इंसानियत   के मामले में  आस्तिक !

----------


## Akash78

> आकाश जी को एक मानवतावादी कविता प्रस्तुत करने के लिए हार्दिक  धन्यवाद


 
*साधुवाद मित्र !*

----------


## Akash78

> काल्पनिक कथाएं तथागत ने नहीं सुनायीं बल्कि धूर्तों ने तथागत के नाम से सुनायीं . और मैं पहले ही  तिब्बती लोगों की मिलावटी अवतारवाद की परिकल्पना को खारिज कर चुका हूँ इसलिए तिब्बती लोगों को बीच में लाने का कोई महत्त्व नहीं . और तथागत के सिष्य मात्र आदिवासी या पहाड़ी लोग नहीं थे बल्कि राज्यों के अधिपति और वैदिक ब्राह्मण भी थे .   और जहाँ तक रही बात  कुतर्कों की तो वो साफ़  दिख रहा है की आप के पास जवाब न होने की वजह से दुसरे के तर्क को कुतर्क कह रहे हैं . आपके पास पंडितों के कश्मीर से पलायन का क्या जवाब है ? इस्लामिक देशों में हिन्दुओं की दयनीय स्थिति का क्या जवाब है ? वहां आपकी विचारधारा के लाभ क्यों नहीं दीखते ?
> मैंने आपको अनुभूति के लिए कुछ दिन विपस्सना शिविर में बिताने की सलाह दी थी पर आप अनुभूति की जगह व्यर्थ बहस कर रहे हैं .


जहाँ तक मुझे याद पड़ता है मित्र ! सिद्धार्थ  गौतम ने अपना प्रथम उपदेश ..जो की धम्मचक्र प्रवर्तन के नाम से इतिहास प्रसिंद्ध है..उन पांच ब्राम्हणों को ही दिया था ..जो पूर्व में उनका साथ छोड़ गए थे ! और इन्ही ब्राम्हण भिक्खुओं ने बुद्ध  के उपदेशो के प्रचार में सहयोग प्रदान किया !

----------


## aawara

> मै जानना चाहूँगा कि अन्य धर्मों कि अपेक्षा इस्लाम में कट्टरवादिता इतनी अधिक क्यों है ?
> 
> 
> क्या इन सब के पीछे उनका धर्म नहीं है ? इस पर कुछ प्रकाश डालें |


*मानसिक धरातल पर औसत हिन्दू उदार होता है , प्रत्येक   धर्म को अपने धर्म  के इतना उदार मानने में उसे कोई कठिनाई नहीं होती .मानसिक धरातल पर हिन्दू  मानते हैं की सारी सृष्टि एक ब्रह्म का स्वरुप है. पर आचरण के धरातल पे  भयानक रूप से संकीर्ण होते हैं. ये मानव मानव में भेद-भाव मानते हैं  ,छुआ-छूत का भयावह रूप हम देखते हैं आचरण में .की किसके साथ खाने से धर्म  भ्रस्थ होता है, किसके छूने से हड्डी अपवित्र हो जाती है इत्यादि  ............हम देखते हैं की हिन्दुओं का सामाजिक चरित्र बहुत कट्टर होता  है 
* 
व*ही कट्टरता मुसलमानों के आचार में नहीं ,उनके धार्मिक विश्वास में होती है  .शताब्दियों से मुसलमान अपने धर्म-गुरुयों से यह सुनता आया है की जो देश  इस्लामी कानूनों के अनुसार नहीं चलता हो, उसे "दारुल-हरब" समझो ,शत्र्युओं  का देश समझो और ऐसे देश में प्रच्छन विद्रोही  बन कर निवास करो .आज भारत  में ऐसे मुसलमान हैं या नहीं जो इस देश को दारुल-हरब समझते हैं ,ये बताना   आसान   नहीं है ....................


*

----------


## aawara

> *वेद, इंजील और कुरान में एक विचित्र समानता देखने को मिलती है 
> 
> 
> हिन्दू ग्रन्थ ऋगवेद के एक मंत्र में आता है -
> "उतत्वः पष्यन्नः ददर्ष वाचमुत त्वः श्रृण्वन्नः श्रृणोत्येनाम्। उतो त्वस्मै तन्वं विसस्त्रे जायेव पत्य उषतो सुवासाः । " ( ऋग्वेद ] १० - ७१ -4 अर्थात् जो अविद्धान हैं वो सुनते हुये भी नहीं सुनते , देखते हुये भी नहीं देखते और बोलते हुये भी नहीं बोलते।
> 
> मुस्लिम धर्मग्रंथ कुरान शरीफ की एक आयत है जिसमे ये कहा गया गया है -
> और निश्चय ही हमने बहुत सारे जिन्नों को व मनुष्यों को जहन्नम ही के लिये फैला रखा है। उनके पास दिल है पर वो उससे समझते नहीं तथा उनके पास आंखें हैं पर वो उससे देखते नहीं और उनके पास कान है पर वो उससे सुनते नहीं। वो पशुओं की तरह हैं , बल्कि ये उससे भी ज्यादा गुमराह हैं। यही लोग हैं जो अचेतावस्था में पड़े हुयें हैं। -कुरान , ७:157*





> *
>  देखिये हर धर्म में एक बात समान मिलाती है की हर धर्म में इस्वर को अंतिम सत्य और सर्वव्यापक माना गया है 
> उसे काल और आयाम के परे सर्वशक्तिशाली  माना गया है 
> लेकिन इस के बाद हर हर धर्मगुरु ने इस्वर को एक सोचा समझा नकारात्मक रूप देना शुरु कर दिया और जो मानवीय कमजोरियां उनमे थी वो सब इस्वर में डालनी शुरू कर दी 
> इनलोगों ने इस्वर को एक बहुत अहंकारी , खुशामद पसंद , अपनी खुसामद करने वाले को वासना से भरपूर जीवन देने और म्रत्यु के बाद स्वर्ग को एक ऐसी जगह बताना शुरु किया जन्हा बिलास और  वासना ही सब कुछ है 
> यही नहीं इस्वर सिर्फ इन लोगों के मुह से वोलता था और इनके किये गए हर कुकर्म इस्वरिय आदेश बन गए 
> आज भी इनलोगो के बहकावे में आ कर लोग करोणों का चढावा धर्मस्थानो में चढाते है और सोचते है इस से उनके हर पाप को इस्वर नजरंदाज कर देगा 
> *


*बहुत पुराणी कहावत है "-ताली एक हाथ से नहीं बजती ".
जनता क्या कम दोषी है, मित्र जनता किसी भी अच्छी  विचारधारा को नज़रंदाज़ करके मार डालती है ,और गलत को आत्मसात  कर लेती है ,*

*कितने मुसलमान हैं जो क़ुरान पर हूबहू चलते हैं। कितने मुल्ला मौलवी हैं जो बीड़ी सिगरेट को हाथ नहीं लगाते। हालाँकि हजरत मोहम्मद का चित्र मिस्र में प्रचलित है, अन्य इस्लामी देशों में वह हराम है। इस्लाम में जीवित प्राणियों की तस्वीरें पूरी तरह वर्जित हैं। इनसान तो क्या पशुपिक्षयों के चित्र भी नहीं बनाए जा सकते। लेकिन इस्लाम के कट्टर उग्र सिपहसालार ओसामा बिन लादेन अपनी तस्वीरें और वीडियो शौक़ से बनवाते और प्रचारित करते हैं।* 

*इसी तरह कितने आर्यसमाजी हैं जो सत्यार्थ प्रकाश का हूबहू पालन करते हैं। कितने हैं जिन्होंने स्वामी जी के बनाए हुए विवाह योग्य उम्र के आदेशों का पालन किया है। कितने निस्संतान पुरुषों ने नियोग प्रथा से संतान लाभ के लिए सार्वजनिक या गुप्त आयोजन किए हैं। फिर भी वे दिन रात दयानंद दयानंद रटते रहते हैं।* 

*इसी तरह कितने लोग हैं जो तुलसीदास की हर बात पर चलते हैं? उन के लिए तो राम राज्य ऐसे स्वर्ग की कल्पना है जहाँ सब लोग मेहनत करेंगे और मेहनत का उचित फल पाएँगे। रोग और व्याधियाँ उन से दूर रहेंगी। (जब कि कहा गया है कि नया स्वर्णयुग या सत्ययुग कलिकाल के बाद ही आ सकता है।)  आज हालत यह कि तुलसी के पुजारी तमाम बनिए ब्राह्मण सफ़ाई विभाग में काम करने के कारण शुद्र हो चुके हैं। कितनों की जूते की दुकानें हैं। कितने बनिए गोचर्म का निर्यात कर रहे हैं!
*

*सारी बुराई का ठीकरा धर्म के माथे पे फोड़ना ठीक नहीं .............*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by obama


नवीन जी मैं पहले भी कहता आया हूँ और फिर कहता हूँ कि गलत कार्य चाहे कोई भी करे वो गलत ही रहेगा |
दोस्तों मैं आम तौर पर इस प्रकार की चर्चाओं में भाग नहीं लेता परन्तु हदीस व् कुरान की गलत व्याख्या मुझे इस सूत्र में खींच लायी |मुझे समस्या इस बात से है कि चर्चा इस्लाम, हदीस, कुरान, अल्लाह,  नबी व्  इस्लामिक नियमों, सिद्दांतों एवं शिक्षाओं से आरम्भ होती है और अंत में हम इन सब बातों को ताख पर रख कर एक दुसरे धर्म के लोगों पर आरोप लगाना आरम्भ कर देते है |
मैं उस प्रकार का टिपिकल मुस्लिम नहीं हूँ जोकि केवल हर स्थिति में मुस्लिम्स को ही सही ठहराए |जहाँ पर मुझे लगता है कि मुस्लिम्स ने गलती की है वहाँ पर मैं खुलकर उनका विरोध भी करता हूँ |
रही बात आरोप प्रत्यारोप की तो मैं जिस इलाके में रहता हूँ वह मुस्लिम बाहुल्य क्षेत्र है ,वहाँ पर यह चर्चा आम बात है कि कैसे फलां जगह हिंदुओं ने मुस्लिम्स पर अत्याचार किया और धार्मिक हिंसा के नाम पर मुसलमान की जान ले ली |यदि आप उन लोगों की बातें ध्यान से सुनेंगे तो आपको लगेगा कि मुस्लिम्स पर तो इस देश में कितने ज़ुल्म हो रहे हैं |परन्तु ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि जो बातें आपने मुझे बताई कि कैसे मुस्लिम्स ने शौभा यात्रा या कांवड ले जाने वाले श्रद्दालुओं के साथ मार पीट की वो बातें उन तक क्यूँ नहीं पहुँचती या वो इन बातो का ज़िक्र क्यूँ नहीं करते |
उन लोगों के अनुसार ये कांवडिये सबसे बड़े गुंडे होते है जिनपर सरकार,पुलिस ,प्रशासन एवं जनता का कोई बस नहीं चलता |ये लोग सारे रास्ते हिंसा का बहाना ढूँढ़ते रहते है |अभी पिछले दिनों मुजफ्फ्रनगर में शिव चौक इलाके में कांवडियों ने एक मुस्लिम युवक को पीट पीट कर जान से ही मार डाला क्यूंकि उसका हाथ एक कांवडिये से स्पर्श कर गया था |सहारनपुर  शहर में  लगभग पांच स्थानों पर कांवड के शिविर इस प्रकार से लगाये गए थे जिसमे कि पांचो शिविर जान बूझकर मस्जिद के सामने लगाए थे |इन में से तीन शिविरों के बीच की दूरी एक किलोमीटर से भी कम थी जबकि दो अन्य के बीच की दूसरी तीन किलो मीटर से अधिक थी क्यूंकि जान बूझकर इसे मस्जिद के सामने ही बनाना था |हिंदू एवं मुसलमान इकट्ठा होकर डीएम के पास गए कि रात को तेज आवाज़ में संगीत बजाने के कारण लोग ठीक से सो नहीं पाते परन्तु डीएम की बात मानने से इन लोगों ने साफ़ इंकार कर दिया |फिर जब मुस्लिम्स ने कड़ा रुख अपनाते हुए कमिश्नर से नमाज़ के समय संगीत बंद न होने पर दंगा होने की आशंका व्यक्ति की तो तब जाकर यह संगीत नमाज़ के समय बंद हुआ |
दोस्तों ये सारी और इसी प्रकार की अनगिनत घटनाये मुझे मुस्लिम्स ने बताई है परन्तु न तो मैं इन्हें उजागर करना ठीक समझता हूँ और न ही ऐसे बातो पर विश्वास करता हूँ |
मैं उनसे यह भी कहता हूँ कि इस देश में जितने अधिकार मुस्लिम्स को प्राप्त हैं शायद किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में किसी अन्य धर्म के लोगों को नहीं होंगे |यहाँ पर कितनी स्वतंत्रता के साथ और कई बार मनमानी करके मुसलमान जी रहे हैं पाकिस्तान के हिंदुओं की हालत कितनी खराब है क्या यह बात आप लोग नहीं जानते ?
मेरे एक हिंदू मित्र जोकि कांवड लेकर हरिद्वार गए थे उनके अनुसार उन्हें रास्ते में एक शिविर में एक बूढी महिला ने सेक्स के लिए लडकियां उपलब्ध कराने का प्रस्ताव दिया |हरिद्वार दिल्ली हाईवे पर एक मुस्लिम होटल है जहाँ पर नॉनवेज मिलता है परन्तु कांवड के दिनों में वो कढ़ी चावल बेचना आरम्भ कर देता है क्यूंकि नॉनवेज बेचने की परमीशन पुलिस की और से नहीं होती परन्तु उसके अनुसार कांवड ले जाने वाले बहुत से श्रद्दालु उससे नॉन वेज की डिमांड करते हैं |अमर उजाला अखबार के अनुसार इस वर्ष कांवड के दिनों में लगभग ६ कुंटल सुल्फा बेचा गया |

तो नवीन जी मेरा उक्त बातों को बताने का उद्देश्य केवल यह है कि दोनों धर्मों के लोगों के पास एक दुसरे पर लगाने के लिए आरोपों की एक अंतहीन सूची है जिससे केवल नफरत ही बढ़ेगी|
इसलिए यदि इस्लाम ,कुरान,हदीस या नबी पर चर्चा करना चाहें तो ठीक है अन्यथा यदि यूँही आरोपों का सिलसिला चलता रहा तो इस सूत्र में यह मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्ठी समझियेगा |


 ओबामा जी आरोप नहीं है हम मै आप और अन्य भाई बहन भी चाहते है की हम खुले दिमाग से इस्लाम की बात करे न की दिग्विजय सिंह की तरह वोटो के लालच में ओसामा को ओसामा जी कहे 
आज आप किसी कट्टर से कट्टर हिन्दू से पूछे वो भी मौलाना आज़ाद , शहीद अशफाक उल्ला खान , अपने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलम की बुराई करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पायेगा 
लेकिन खुद मुसलमानों ने इस तरह के सर्व मान्य नेताओ को छोड़ कर आजम खान , ओस्बुदला ओबमी , महबूबा मुफ्ती , सय्यद शहाबुद्दीन , अब्दुल गानी लोने जैसे  नेताओ को अपना मानते है 
आज हालत यंहा तक पहुँच गए है की हमारे एक स्वनामधन्य नेता राम विलास पासवान कहते है मै उस पार्टी को समर्थन दूंगा जो किसी मुस्लमान को मुख्य मंत्री बनाये यानी योग्यता पर धर्म हाबी हो गया 
राहुल गांधी ने अलिघढ़ विस्वविधालय में एक बहुत पते की बात की उन्होंने कहा कोई भी मुसलमान देश का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है लेकिन इस लिए नहीं की वो मुस्लमान है बल्की इस लिए क्योकी वो प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की योग्यता रखे और सबको साथ ले कर चलने की हिम्मत 
जैसे अपने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलाम थे 
*

----------


## aawara

> *
>  ओबामा जी आरोप नहीं है हम मै आप और अन्य भाई बहन भी चाहते है की हम खुले दिमाग से इस्लाम की बात करे न की दिग्विजय सिंह की तरह वोटो के लालच में ओसामा को ओसामा जी कहे 
> आज आप किसी कट्टर से कट्टर हिन्दू से पूछे वो भी मौलाना आज़ाद , शहीद अशफाक उल्ला खान , अपने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलम की बुराई करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पायेगा 
> लेकिन खुद मुसलमानों ने इस तरह के सर्व मान्य नेताओ को छोड़ कर आजम खान , ओस्बुदला ओबमी , महबूबा मुफ्ती , सय्यद शहाबुद्दीन , अब्दुल गानी लोने जैसे  नेताओ को अपना मानते है 
> आज हालत यंहा तक पहुँच गए है की हमारे एक स्वनामधन्य नेता राम विलास पासवान कहते है मै उस पार्टी को समर्थन दूंगा जो किसी मुस्लमान को मुख्य मंत्री बनाये यानी योग्यता पर धर्म हाबी हो गया 
> राहुल गांधी ने अलिघढ़ विस्वविधालय में एक बहुत पते की बात की उन्होंने कहा कोई भी मुसलमान देश का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है लेकिन इस लिए नहीं की वो मुस्लमान है बल्की इस लिए क्योकी वो प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की योग्यता रखे और सबको साथ ले कर चलने की हिम्मत 
> जैसे अपने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलाम थे 
> *


:clap::clap::clap:

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by navinc4u



 ओबामा जी आरोप नहीं है हम मै आप और अन्य भाई बहन भी चाहते है की हम खुले दिमाग से इस्लाम की बात करे न की दिग्विजय सिंह की तरह वोटो के लालच में ओसामा को ओसामा जी कहे 
आज आप किसी कट्टर से कट्टर हिन्दू से पूछे वो भी मौलाना आज़ाद , शहीद अशफाक उल्ला खान , अपने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलम की बुराई करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पायेगा 
लेकिन खुद मुसलमानों ने इस तरह के सर्व मान्य नेताओ को छोड़ कर आजम खान , ओस्बुदला ओबमी , महबूबा मुफ्ती , सय्यद शहाबुद्दीन , अब्दुल गानी लोने जैसे  नेताओ को अपना मानते है 
आज हालत यंहा तक पहुँच गए है की हमारे एक स्वनामधन्य नेता राम विलास पासवान कहते है मै उस पार्टी को समर्थन दूंगा जो किसी मुस्लमान को मुख्य मंत्री बनाये यानी योग्यता पर धर्म हाबी हो गया 
राहुल गांधी ने अलिघढ़ विस्वविधालय में एक बहुत पते की बात की उन्होंने कहा कोई भी मुसलमान देश का प्रधानमंत्री बन सकता है लेकिन इस लिए नहीं की वो मुस्लमान है बल्की इस लिए क्योकी वो प्रधानमंत्री बनाने की योग्यता रखे और सबको साथ ले कर चलने की हिम्मत 
जैसे अपने पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलाम थे 



 अब में आप को एक दूसरी बात बताता हूँ श्रीनगर जो अलगावादियों का गढ़  है से महज २०० किलोमीटर दूर माता वैष्णोदेवी का मंदिर है और तीर्थ यात्रियों के जत्थे के जत्थे वंहा आते है उन यात्रियों की सुविधा का पूरा ध्यान उस जगह रहने वाले गरीब मुसलमान करते है जिन्हें गुज्जर कहा जाता है ये लोग ही पिट्ठू , और घोड़े वालो का काम करते है और त्रिकुट पहाड़ी पर ही रहते है ये लोग देवी में अगाध श्रद्धा रखते है और कोई भी जुज्जर जब तक त्रिकुट पहरी पर है घर में मांसाहार नहीं करता 
आज तक हिन्दुओ के जितने तीर्थ स्थल है उनमे सबसे सुरछित माता वैष्णोदेवी है जन्हा आज तक लूट पात की एक भी घटना नहीं हुयी , किसी महिला के साथ कोई छेड़ छाड़ नहीं हुई
अगर आप कभी अमरनाथ यात्रा पर गए हो तो आपने देखा होगा की रास्ते भर मुस्लिम होटल के साथ साथ वैष्णो होटल भी जन्हा आपको शाकाहारी भोजन मिलेगा और मुसम खराव होने पर रास्ते में बसने वाले मुस्लमान खुद कलि चाय पी लेगे लेकिन आप के बच्चे के लिए दूध का इंतजाम कर देगे 
लेकिन हमारी सरकार इन गरीव अनपढ़ मुसलमानों से नहीं बल्कि अब्दुल गनी लोन जैसे अलगावादियों से बात करती है उनको तब्बजो देती है तो नफरत ही तो फैलेगी न 
*

----------


## aawara

*आइए देखें  इस फसाद की जड़ कहाँ है :-*

*इस्लाम जब भारत में आया तब इस्लाम केवल नया मत नहीं था .*

*१.	यह हिंदुत्व का ठीक विरोधी मत था .हिंदुत्व की शिक्षा थी की किसी भी धर्म का अनादर मत करो. मुसलमान मानते थे की जो धर्म मूर्ति-पूजा में विश्वास करता है उसे नेस्तेनाबूद कर देना ही धर्म का सबसे बड़ा काम है* 
*
२.	हिंदू गौ हत्या को सबसे बड़ा पाप समझते थे .मुसलमान गौ भक्षक थे .*

*३.	हिंदुत्व इतना उदार था की अनेक मतों के प्रति उदारता का बर्ताब करके उसने उन्हें अपना बना लिया था.किन्तु जो नया धर्म आया था, वह प्रजा का नहीं राजा का धर्म था और  इस धर्म की कोशिस यह थी की हिंदुत्व से दोस्ती न करके उसे अपने ही भीतर आत्मसात कर ले.
*

----------


## aawara

*अतएव ,हिंदुत्व इस्लाम को लील नहीं सका .उलटे ,इस्लाम से अपनी रक्षा करने में उसे भारी संकटों का सामना करना पड़ा. हिंदुत्व पराजित प्रजा का धर्म था और इस्लाम विजेताओं का .इसलिए,इस्लाम के सांस्कृतिक आक्रमणों का जवाब देना हिंदुत्व्य के लिए संभव नहीं था .परिणाम यह हुआ की अपनी रक्षा के प्रयास में हिंदुत्व, घोंघे की तरह सिकुडकर ,अपनी खोली में छिपने लगा.*

*जात -पांत के नियम उसने अपने लिए और भी कठोर बना लिए.लड़कियों का बचपन में व्याह आम बात हो गई और छुआछूत की भावना और भयंकर हो उठी .सबसे विचित्र बात यह हुई की इस्लाम के विरुद्ध हिंदुओं की घृणा दबकर उनके अंतर्मन में चली  गई और इसकी अभिव्यक्ति इस प्रथा में हुई की मुस्लमान का छुआ पानी पिने से भी हिंदू का धर्म चला जाता है. परदे का चलन थोडा -बहुत पहले भी था,किन्तु,मुस्लिम काल   में यह प्रथा कुप्रथा  में परिणत हो गयी .*

----------


## aawara

*हिंदू बाहर से तो दब गए ,लेकिन,भीतर ही भीतर उनकी घृणा की भावना बढती चली गयी.यह घृणा उन्हें केवल मुसलमानों से ही नहीं हुयी,बल्कि ,जो हिंदू मुसलमानों से मेल जोल बढाता ,अपने मुह्हले में वह भी घ्रणित समझा जाता था.*

*मुसलमानों ने भारत में अत्याचार तो ऐसे भयानक किये, जिनका दुनिया के इतिहास में कोई बराबरी नहीं ,किन्तु भारत का सबसे बड़ा हानि उन्होंने यह किया की हिंदुओं के ह्रदय में साम्प्रदायिकता की आग पैदा कर दी .धार्मिक द्वेष भारत में नहीं था .यह चीज यहाँ मुस्लिम साम्प्रदायिकता की देन है .........
*

----------


## aawara

*मानव एकता और भाईचारे के विपरीत कुरान का मूल तत्व और लक्ष्य इस्लामी एकता व इस्लामी भाईचारा है.*

----------


## navinc4u

> *मानव एकता और भाईचारे के विपरीत कुरान का मूल तत्व और लक्ष्य इस्लामी एकता व इस्लामी भाईचारा है.*


*मुझे मेरे बचपन के गरीव पडोसी याद है जो दरजी का काम करता था उस ने मुझे बताया की इस्लाम में अगर आप का पडोसी भूखा है तो आप का खाना हराम है उस बेचारे को आज के विद्वान आलिम को तरह ये नहीं पता था ये किस आयत या हदीस में लिखा है न उसे ये पता था की भूखा पडोसी अगर हिन्दू है तो खाना हलाल है या नहीं 
उसे तो बस ये पता था की अगर पडोसी भूखा है तो बिना ये देखे की वो हिन्दू है या मुसलमान उसे पहले खाना खिलाना है फिर खुद खाना है*

----------


## aawara

*ऐसे उदाहरणोँ से करीब करीब सभी का पाला पङता है पर इतिहास जब मूल्याँकन करता है तो 1  10  100 या  1000 का मुँह नहीँ ताकता वरन् पूरे परिदृश्य को खँगालता है*
*दुसरी बात यह कि आप भाईचारे के नाम पर ऐतिहासिक सत्योँ से मुँह नहीँ मोड़ सकते .*

----------


## VINODBISHT

ईश्वर हर प्राणी  के दिल मैं हैं जो मानता हैं वो महसूस करता हैं जो नहीं मानता हैं वो महसूस नहीं करता हैं अगर आप किसी मंदिर मैं जाओ तो आप को एक सुकून सा मिलता हैं वही ईश्वर हैं 
मनुष्य का दिल कोई अच्छा काम करता हैं तो उसे  ईश्वर की आज्ञा समझो और कोई गलत काम करता हैं तो उसे शैतान समझो, ईश्वर हैं .

ये तो वैज्ञानिक भी मानते हैं की कोई शक्ति हैं जो ये जीवन चक्र चला रहा हैं. कहें धूप, कहीं छाया, कहीं वर्षा तो कहें सूखा, कोई प्राणी जनम ले रहा हैं और फिर मर रहा हैं ये सब क्या हैं.

ये सब ईश्वर की कृपा से हो रहा हैं. इसलिए ईश्वर हैं और सदा बिराजमान रहेगा आप और हम रहे या न रहे पर  ईश्वर हैं और बिराजमान रहेगा.

_ॐ नामों शिवाय की जय._

----------


## devvrat

कई दिनों के बाद आज इस सूत्र पर आने का अवसर मिला है ये कहू की समय अभाव व इनरनेट (कंप्यूटर) पर काम करने का कुच्छ दिनों से प्रयाप्त समय नही मिल पाया| इस सप्ताह भी अन्य कार्यो में ही व्यस्तता रहेगी| आज कुच्छ समय मिलाने के कारण इस सूत्र पर आया तो हवा का रुख ही बदला हुआ नजर आ रहा है| सूत्र पर बात ईश्वर (आत्मा व परमात्मा) होने या ना होने की चल रही थी| ये रिलिजन (इस्लाम, ईसाई) कहाँ से आगये? आये तो ये बताने की जरुरत है कि इनमे से ईश्वर(अल्लाह, गोड) की सत्ता को कोन नकारता है या कोन स्वीकारता है| इन रिलीजन्स में ईश्वर को नकारने या स्वीकारने का आधार व  विचार आदि क्या है? ये कोन पुच्छ रहा हैकि कोन कितना कट्टर है और कोन उदार?

----------


## aawara

devvrat;429050 कई दिनों के बाद आज इस सूत्र पर आने का अवसर मिला है ये कहू की समय अभाव व इनरनेट (कंप्यूटर) पर काम करने का कुच्छ दिनों से प्रयाप्त समय नही मिल पाया| इस सप्ताह भी अन्य कार्यो में ही व्यस्तता रहेगी| आज कुच्छ समय मिलाने के कारण इस सूत्र पर आया तो हवा का रुख ही बदला हुआ नजर आ रहा है| सूत्र पर बात ईश्वर (आत्मा व परमात्मा) होने या ना होने की चल रही थी| ये रिलिजन (इस्लाम, ईसाई) कहाँ से आगये?   

*मित्र मैं भी आपकी तरह कुछ दिनों के लिए अनुपस्थित था. आने पर देखा की एक मित्र इस्लाम पे शंका कर रहे थे, और एक दुसरे मित्र शंका का अच्छी तरह समाधान कर रहे थे.चूँकि इश्वर पे करने लायक कोई बात अब बची नहीं , या बची भी है तो वही बात है जिसपे पूर्व में इसी सूत्र पे चर्चा हो चुकी है.तो जाहिर है मैं भी इन दोनों की चर्चा में शरीक हो गया .*

----------


## aawara

*चलिए ईश्वर की और ही चलते हैं ?*

----------


## aawara

*इसमें तो  कोई सन्देह नहीं है कि प्रकृति की क्रियाएं बेहतरीन तरीके़ से सम्पन्न हो रही हैं और इसमें भी कोई सन्देह नहीं है कि * *प्रकृति में बुद्धि और योजना बनाने का गुण नहीं पाया जाता ।* *जब प्रकृति में बुद्धि पायी नहीं जाती और प्रकृति के सारे काम हो रहे हैं बुद्धिमत्तापूर्ण तरीक़े से , तो पता यह चलता है है कि अगर बुद्धि प्रकृति के अन्दर नहीं पायी जाती तो फिर प्रकृति के बाहर तो ज़रूर ही मौजूद है । यही बुद्धिमान अस्तित्व पालनहार ईश्वर के नाम से जाना जाता है ।*

*इस से कहाँ तक सहमत हैं आप लोग ?*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by aawara


ऐसे उदाहरणोँ से करीब करीब सभी का पाला पङता है पर इतिहास जब मूल्याँकन करता है तो 1  10  100 या  1000 का मुँह नहीँ ताकता वरन् पूरे परिदृश्य को खँगालता है
दुसरी बात यह कि आप भाईचारे के नाम पर ऐतिहासिक सत्योँ से मुँह नहीँ मोड़ सकते .


देखिये एतिहासिक सत्य ये है की बाबर एक कजाक था और हमलाबर था उसका इस्लाम की कोई खास समझ भी नहीं थी लेकिन उसने और उसके बाद भी मुगलों ने इस्लाम का फायदा अपने स्वार्थ में किया 
सबसे पहले इन हमलाबरो ने फौज को आज के तालिबानियों की तरह धर्म के नाम पर मरने को तैयार किया और दारुल इस्लाम की धारणा को इतना भर दिया   अनपढ़ फौजी ये सोच कर की वे राज्य के लिए नहीं बल्की धर्म के विस्तार के लिए लड़ रहे है और मरने पर उन को जन्नत नसीव होगी जान की बाज़ी लगा कर लड़ते थे और धर्म के विस्तार नाम पर हर कष्ट को सहते थे 
इन लोगों ने धर्म के नाम पर ही जजिया कर लगाया ( अफगानिस्तान में तालिबानी भी सिक्खों से जजिया बसुलाते थे ) और तो और ये लोग हिन्दुओ की सुंदर औरतो   को उठाते थे और ये वोलते थे की कुरान के अनुसार काफ़िर की औरते आपकी सम्पति है उन्हें लौंडी जैसे गंदे नाम से बालते थे 
लेकिन हमारे महान ( ?? ) जवाहर लाल जैसे कुछ लोग विना एतिहासिक तथ्यों पर गए ही इतिहाकर हो गए और मुगलों को धर्म निरपेछ साबित करने पर तुल गये
गंगा जमनी तहजीव इनका लाया जूमला है जिस की आड़ में ये गुरु गोविन्द सिंह , महा राणा प्रताप और शिवाजी जी जैसे वीरो को लुटेरे और औरन्जेव को महान राजा साबित करने पर तुले है 
आश्चर्यजनक रूप से हमारी धर्म निरपेछ कांगेसी रानी ( सोनिया गांधी ) जो हिन्दुओ से नफरत कराती है रहने के लिए औरंगजेव रोड को चुना*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by devvrat


कई दिनों के बाद आज इस सूत्र पर आने का अवसर मिला है ये कहू की समय अभाव व इनरनेट (कंप्यूटर) पर काम करने का कुच्छ दिनों से प्रयाप्त समय नही मिल पाया| इस सप्ताह भी अन्य कार्यो में ही व्यस्तता रहेगी| आज कुच्छ समय मिलाने के कारण इस सूत्र पर आया तो हवा का रुख ही बदला हुआ नजर आ रहा है| सूत्र पर बात ईश्वर (आत्मा व परमात्मा) होने या ना होने की चल रही थी| ये रिलिजन (इस्लाम, ईसाई) कहाँ से आगये? आये तो ये बताने की जरुरत है कि इनमे से ईश्वर(अल्लाह, गोड) की सत्ता को कोन नकारता है या कोन स्वीकारता है| इन रिलीजन्स में ईश्वर को नकारने या स्वीकारने का आधार व  विचार आदि क्या है? ये कोन पुच्छ रहा हैकि कोन कितना कट्टर है और कोन उदार?  


देखिये मै इस्वर पर बहुत विश्वास करता हूँ लेकिन मेरा मानना है की इस्वर  काल और आयाम के परे है और इतना महान है की हमारी कल्पना में नहीं आ सकता 
इस्वर पर सबसे ज्यादा चिंतन हमारे उपनिषद काल में हुआ लेकिन उसके बाद पुराणों में इस्वर को बहुत गलत रूप में दर्शाया गया और और इसको इतना छोटा कर कर दिया गया की जड़ भरत जैसे अवतारों की चर्चा होने लगी
इसी प्रकार इस्लाम में इस्वर को इतना छोटा कर दिया गया की वो नबी लोगो से सीधी बात करने लगा और इसाई धर्म में तो इस्वर के पुत्र तक की कल्पना कर ली गयी 
लेकिन हमारे मित्र ये मानाने को तैयार नहीं है और कुरान को इस्वर द्वारा दिए गए आदेश मानते है
बस चर्चा इसी बात की है*

----------


## aawara

*एक आदमी इतिहास पर शोध कर रहा था .उसका मानना था कि इतिहास में काफ़ी कुछ गलत लिखा है .वह ढेर सारी पुस्तकों से सामग्री लेता था और शोध के द्वारा सटीक बात खोजकर उसको नोट करता जाता था..तभी उसकी पत्नी ने बताया कि पङोस में एक आदमीकी हत्या हो गयी है .* 
*उसने पूछा कि किसने की है ?*

उ*सकी पत्नी ने कहा कि सही पता नही चल रहा कोई कहता है कि वह अपने लङकों से असंतुष्ट था सो जायदाद के लिये
लङकों ने मार डाला.........कोई कहता है कि उसकी लङकी का चालचलन ठीक नहीं था सो लङकी ने ही मरवा डाला...........
कोई कहता है वह अपने घर की स्थिति से काफ़ी परेशान था और खुद ही मर गया............कोई कहता है कि उसकी रंजिश
चल रही थी सो उसने मरवा डाला............कोई कहता है कि वह दूसरी औरत रखता था इस चक्कर में मारा गया था* .*.....दरअसल आंशिक रूप से सभी बातें सत्य थी पर जिस कारण से वो मरा वो पता नहीं चल रहा था उस आदमी ने पता लगाने की बहुत कोशिश की पर पता नहीं चला ..उसने कहा कि जब मेरे घर के पीछे की ये कल की घटना मुझे ठीक से पता नहीं चल रही तो हजारों साल पहले इतिहास में क्या घटा होगा इसका पता कैसे चलेगा..उसने अपने सभी शोधपत्र जलाकर फ़ेंक दिये....**और निर्णय लिया जो तुम्हारे अनुभव में आता है ,वही सबसे बङा सत्य है......*

----------


## navinc4u

[SIZE=4]*




 Originally Posted by obama


नवीन जी मैं पहले भी कहता आया हूँ और फिर कहता हूँ कि गलत कार्य चाहे कोई भी करे वो गलत ही रहेगा |
दोस्तों मैं आम तौर पर इस प्रकार की चर्चाओं में भाग नहीं लेता परन्तु हदीस व् कुरान की गलत व्याख्या मुझे इस सूत्र में खींच लायी |मुझे समस्या इस बात से है कि चर्चा इस्लाम, हदीस, कुरान, अल्लाह,  नबी व्  इस्लामिक नियमों, सिद्दांतों एवं शिक्षाओं से आरम्भ होती है और अंत में हम इन सब बातों को ताख पर रख कर एक दुसरे धर्म के लोगों पर आरोप लगाना आरम्भ कर देते है |
मैं उस प्रकार का टिपिकल मुस्लिम नहीं हूँ जोकि केवल हर स्थिति में मुस्लिम्स को ही सही ठहराए |जहाँ पर मुझे लगता है कि मुस्लिम्स ने गलती की है वहाँ पर मैं खुलकर उनका विरोध भी करता हूँ |
रही बात आरोप प्रत्यारोप की तो मैं जिस इलाके में रहता हूँ वह मुस्लिम बाहुल्य क्षेत्र है ,वहाँ पर यह चर्चा आम बात है कि कैसे फलां जगह हिंदुओं ने मुस्लिम्स पर अत्याचार किया और धार्मिक हिंसा के नाम पर मुसलमान की जान ले ली |यदि आप उन लोगों की बातें ध्यान से सुनेंगे तो आपको लगेगा कि मुस्लिम्स पर तो इस देश में कितने ज़ुल्म हो रहे हैं |परन्तु ध्यान देने योग्य बात यह है कि जो बातें आपने मुझे बताई कि कैसे मुस्लिम्स ने शौभा यात्रा या कांवड ले जाने वाले श्रद्दालुओं के साथ मार पीट की वो बातें उन तक क्यूँ नहीं पहुँचती या वो इन बातो का ज़िक्र क्यूँ नहीं करते |
उन लोगों के अनुसार ये कांवडिये सबसे बड़े गुंडे होते है जिनपर सरकार,पुलिस ,प्रशासन एवं जनता का कोई बस नहीं चलता |ये लोग सारे रास्ते हिंसा का बहाना ढूँढ़ते रहते है |अभी पिछले दिनों मुजफ्फ्रनगर में शिव चौक इलाके में कांवडियों ने एक मुस्लिम युवक को पीट पीट कर जान से ही मार डाला क्यूंकि उसका हाथ एक कांवडिये से स्पर्श कर गया था |सहारनपुर  शहर में  लगभग पांच स्थानों पर कांवड के शिविर इस प्रकार से लगाये गए थे जिसमे कि पांचो शिविर जान बूझकर मस्जिद के सामने लगाए थे |इन में से तीन शिविरों के बीच की दूरी एक किलोमीटर से भी कम थी जबकि दो अन्य के बीच की दूसरी तीन किलो मीटर से अधिक थी क्यूंकि जान बूझकर इसे मस्जिद के सामने ही बनाना था |हिंदू एवं मुसलमान इकट्ठा होकर डीएम के पास गए कि रात को तेज आवाज़ में संगीत बजाने के कारण लोग ठीक से सो नहीं पाते परन्तु डीएम की बात मानने से इन लोगों ने साफ़ इंकार कर दिया |फिर जब मुस्लिम्स ने कड़ा रुख अपनाते हुए कमिश्नर से नमाज़ के समय संगीत बंद न होने पर दंगा होने की आशंका व्यक्ति की तो तब जाकर यह संगीत नमाज़ के समय बंद हुआ |
दोस्तों ये सारी और इसी प्रकार की अनगिनत घटनाये मुझे मुस्लिम्स ने बताई है परन्तु न तो मैं इन्हें उजागर करना ठीक समझता हूँ और न ही ऐसे बातो पर विश्वास करता हूँ |
मैं उनसे यह भी कहता हूँ कि इस देश में जितने अधिकार मुस्लिम्स को प्राप्त हैं शायद किसी भी मुस्लिम देश में किसी अन्य धर्म के लोगों को नहीं होंगे |यहाँ पर कितनी स्वतंत्रता के साथ और कई बार मनमानी करके मुसलमान जी रहे हैं पाकिस्तान के हिंदुओं की हालत कितनी खराब है क्या यह बात आप लोग नहीं जानते ?
मेरे एक हिंदू मित्र जोकि कांवड लेकर हरिद्वार गए थे उनके अनुसार उन्हें रास्ते में एक शिविर में एक बूढी महिला ने सेक्स के लिए लडकियां उपलब्ध कराने का प्रस्ताव दिया |हरिद्वार दिल्ली हाईवे पर एक मुस्लिम होटल है जहाँ पर नॉनवेज मिलता है परन्तु कांवड के दिनों में वो कढ़ी चावल बेचना आरम्भ कर देता है क्यूंकि नॉनवेज बेचने की परमीशन पुलिस की और से नहीं होती परन्तु उसके अनुसार कांवड ले जाने वाले बहुत से श्रद्दालु उससे नॉन वेज की डिमांड करते हैं |अमर उजाला अखबार के अनुसार इस वर्ष कांवड के दिनों में लगभग ६ कुंटल सुल्फा बेचा गया |

तो नवीन जी मेरा उक्त बातों को बताने का उद्देश्य केवल यह है कि दोनों धर्मों के लोगों के पास एक दुसरे पर लगाने के लिए आरोपों की एक अंतहीन सूची है जिससे केवल नफरत ही बढ़ेगी|
इसलिए यदि इस्लाम ,कुरान,हदीस या नबी पर चर्चा करना चाहें तो ठीक है अन्यथा यदि यूँही आरोपों का सिलसिला चलता रहा तो इस सूत्र में यह मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्ठी समझियेगा |


ओबामा जी* 
*बड़े दुःख की बात है की आप जैसे मुसलमान जो पाकिस्तान या अरव नहीं बल्की भारतीय होने होने पर गर्व करते है और इन लोगो के कारनामो के कारण जो इस्लाम धर्म बदनाम हो रहा का विरोध करते है आरोपों से घबरा कर चुप हो जाते है* 
*इस्लाम के एक बड़े विद्वान शायद डॉ जाकिर ने सिद्ध किया की मोहमद साहव का नाम ऋग वेद में कई बार आया है और शायद उन्होंने भारत की यात्रा भी की हिंदुत्व को करीव से जानने के लिए* 
*अगर एसा है तो उनके द्वारा प्रवर्तित धर्म हिन्दू विरोधी कैसे हो सकता है हो सकता है कुछ छोटी मोटी बाते जैसे मूर्ति पूजा या गो मांस भछण आदि अलग हो लेकिन बुनियादी बाते जैसे एको ब्रह्म द्वितो नास्ति एक सी है* 
*कृपया सूत्र में बापस आएये और शंकाओ का समाधान करे*

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by aawara


  मित्र रणवीर जी, इस विषय पर जो थोडा ज्ञान मुझे है उसके अनुसार जवाब देने की कोसिस कर रहा हूँ .................................................. .....

    १.आत्मा कैसे उत्पन्न होती है और कैसे विलीन होती है ?

आत्मा न तो उत्पन्न होती है न ही विलीन होती है. बस प्रकट और अप्रकट होती है.
    उद्धरण :-१.जब कोई लकड़ी जलती है,तो लकड़ी के पूरी तरह जल जाने के बाद अग्नि कहाँ चली जाती है ?..............
    २.मान लीजिये एक पंडाल, जो की रौशनी से चकाचौंध है ,उसके बीचोंबीच का बल्ब अगर जलने बंद हो जाये तो जो थोडा सा अंधकार हो जाता है , वोह अंधकार कहाँ से आया ? जबकि उस थोड़े से जगह के चारों ओर चकाचौंध रौशनी है.
    उतर है -न तो कहीं से आती है और न ही कहीं जाती है ..........किन्ही खास संभावनाओं के अंतर्गत प्रकट होती है और किन्ही खास संभावनाओं के अंतर्गत अप्रकट हो जाती हैं............


२.आत्मा के लिए मोक्ष गति का क्या अर्थ है ?

  ????????????

 ३.आत्मा के शरीर त्यागने के बाद नए गर्भस्थ जीव में समाने का क्या नियम है ?क्या कोई भी आत्मा किसी भी गर्भस्थ जीव में समा सकती है ?
 ये सवाल वैसा ही है की अगर आप पूछें की क्या दुनिया का कोई भी आदमी ,दुनिया में उपलब्ध अपने साइज़ के किसी भी कपडे को पहन सकता है ? संभावनाओं के आधार पर इसका जवाब है हाँ .
    अगर आत्मा को आग माने और गर्भस्थ जिव को लकड़ी. तो कोई भी आग किसी भी लकड़ी को जलाने के लिए आजाद है पर जिन कारणों से कोई खास अग्नि किसी खास लकड़ी को किसी खास समय पर जला रही होती है शायद वही कारन इसका भी उतर है...........

४.प्रेत योनी का क्या अर्थ है ? मोक्ष न मिलने का कारण क्या है ?
कपोल  कल्पना है ये .......................
  ५.क्या सारे लोग जिनका अंतिम संस्कार नहीं होता वो प्रेतयोनी के सदस्य बन जातें हैं ?

ये तो कपोल कल्पना के साथ मजाक किया गया है ............................

कृपया चर्चा को आगे बढाएं........................


मेरे कुछ संशय है कृपया दूर करे 
अगर आत्मा नियत समय के लिए ही देह धारण कराती है तो फिर विषाणु ( जिसे सजीव और निर्जीव के बीच की कड़ी माना गया है क्या है ) स्पोर में जा कर वर्षो सुतुप्त  रहते है और अनकूल परिस्थित में फिर जिन्दा हो कर सजीवो की क्रिया जैसे प्रजनन आदि करने लगते है क्या विषाणु में आत्मा नहीं होती और होती है तो फिर उसका काल कैसे  निर्धारति होता है
भ्रूण का निर्माण शुक्राणु और अंडाणु के मिलन से होता है लेकिन हर शुक्राणु अपने आप में सजीव होता है और स्वखलन  के बाद घंटो  तक वीर्य में जिन्दा रहता है तो क्या वीर्य में असंख्य आत्माए होती है 
अंडाणु भी सजीव होता है और देह के बाहर भी निषेचन के लिए तैयार रहता है तो क्या निषेचन के समय दो आत्माए मिल कर एक आत्मा का निर्माण कर लेती है और अगर एसा है तो फिर जुड़वाँ बच्चे कैसे होते है और सिर्फ शुक्राणु की आत्मा ही देह में जाती है तो फिर अतिशीतलन के द्वारा सुरछित रक्खे वीर्य में आत्मा भी सो जाती है 
अगर अतिशीतलन के द्वारा आत्मा तो रोकना संभव है तो फिर ये क्यों कहा गया की आत्मा को न शर्दी लगाती है न गरमी 
क्लोनिंग तकनीक द्वारा जानवरों को तो पैदा किया गया है मनुष्य को भी बनाने की बात हो रही है तो क्लोनिंग द्वारा पैदा शारीर में आत्मा कान्हा से आती है 
मेरे कुछ और भी शंशय है वो बाद में 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *
> मेरे कुछ संशय है कृपया दूर करे 
> अगर आत्मा नियत समय के लिए ही देह धारण कराती है तो फिर विषाणु ( जिसे सजीव और निर्जीव के बीच की कड़ी माना गया है क्या है ) स्पोर में जा कर वर्षो सुतुप्त  रहते है और अनकूल परिस्थित में फिर जिन्दा हो कर सजीवो की क्रिया जैसे प्रजनन आदि करने लगते है क्या विषाणु में आत्मा नहीं होती और होती है तो फिर उसका काल कैसे  निर्धारति होता है
> भ्रूण का निर्माण शुक्राणु और अंडाणु के मिलन से होता है लेकिन हर शुक्राणु अपने आप में सजीव होता है और स्वखलन  के बाद घंटो  तक वीर्य में जिन्दा रहता है तो क्या वीर्य में असंख्य आत्माए होती है 
> अंडाणु भी सजीव होता है और देह के बाहर भी निषेचन के लिए तैयार रहता है तो क्या निषेचन के समय दो आत्माए मिल कर एक आत्मा का निर्माण कर लेती है और अगर एसा है तो फिर जुड़वाँ बच्चे कैसे होते है और सिर्फ शुक्राणु की आत्मा ही देह में जाती है तो फिर अतिशीतलन के द्वारा सुरछित रक्खे वीर्य में आत्मा भी सो जाती है 
> अगर अतिशीतलन के द्वारा आत्मा तो रोकना संभव है तो फिर ये क्यों कहा गया की आत्मा को न शर्दी लगाती है न गरमी 
> क्लोनिंग तकनीक द्वारा जानवरों को तो पैदा किया गया है मनुष्य को भी बनाने की बात हो रही है तो क्लोनिंग द्वारा पैदा शारीर में आत्मा कान्हा से आती है 
> मेरे कुछ और भी शंशय है वो बाद में 
> *


सवाल अच्छे हैं !

----------


## navinc4u

> सवाल अच्छे हैं !


*लेकिन अभी तक कोई भी जवाव नहीं आया*

----------


## mangaldev

*मेरा आपसे अनुरोध है कि आप आवाराजी व देवव्रत जी की पोस्ट को ध्यानपूर्वक व निष्पक्षता से पढ़े| आपके सभी प्रश्न जो आत्मा-परमात्मा से सम्बंधित है उनका उत्तर गूढ़ रहस्य की तरह उनमें छूपा हुआ है| लेकिन लगता है कि आपने अपनी मानसिकता को केवल अनीश्वरवाद के चलते थोते तर्क-वितर्को  के आधार पर ही आत्मा-परमात्मा (आत्मा-ब्रह्म) इश्वर को नकारने वाली बना रखी है जिसका अन्य लोगो के पास कोई उपचार नही है| आप अगर इस रहस्य को जानना चाहते है तो सबसे पहले अपने आप-को पहचाने कि:- 
आप जीवित क्यों है? 
आप मर जायेंगे तो आपका क्या होगा (मेरा मतलब है कि आपके उस तत्व का क्या होगा जिसके कारण आप जीवित है और जो आपको छोड़ देगा तो आप जीवित नही रहेंगे)? 
यदि उसका कोई अस्तित्व नही है तो फिर आपका अस्तित्व क्या है केवल हाड-मांस-चमड़ी-रुधिर इत्यादि का पुतला जो उसके बिना कुच्छ नही है जिसको आप विभिन्न प्रकार के प्रश्नात्मक तर्कों के आधार पर नकार रहे है| *

----------


## Ranveer

> *मेरा आपसे अनुरोध है कि आप आवाराजी व देवव्रत जी की पोस्ट को ध्यानपूर्वक व निष्पक्षता से पढ़े| आपके सभी प्रश्न जो आत्मा-परमात्मा से सम्बंधित है उनका उत्तर गूढ़ रहस्य की तरह उनमें छूपा हुआ है| लेकिन लगता है कि आपने अपनी मानसिकता को केवल अनीश्वरवाद के चलते थोते तर्क-वितर्को  के आधार पर ही आत्मा-परमात्मा (आत्मा-ब्रह्म) इश्वर को नकारने वाली बना रखी है जिसका अन्य लोगो के पास कोई उपचार नही है| आप अगर इस रहस्य को जानना चाहते है तो सबसे पहले अपने आप-को पहचाने कि:- 
> आप जीवित क्यों है? 
> आप मर जायेंगे तो आपका क्या होगा (मेरा मतलब है कि आपके उस तत्व का क्या होगा जिसके कारण आप जीवित है और जो आपको छोड़ देगा तो आप जीवित नही रहेंगे)? 
> यदि उसका कोई अस्तित्व नही है तो फिर आपका अस्तित्व क्या है केवल हाड-मांस-चमड़ी-रुधिर इत्यादि का पुतला जो उसके बिना कुच्छ नही है जिसको आप विभिन्न प्रकार के प्रश्नात्मक तर्कों के आधार पर नकार रहे है| *



*दोस्त 
एक पोस्ट करके विलुप्त हो जाने वाले  नए प्राणी ....

चलिए आपकी,कुछ शंका का निवारण करता हूँ ...
1 . इस सूत्र में मैंने अपने विचार रखें हैं न की किसी प्रकार का दवाब बनाया है | हर व्यक्ति अपने अनुसार धर्म और इश्वर को मानने के लिए  स्वतंत्र है| 
न तो किसी अनीश्वरवादी के कहने पर ये संसार बदला है और न ही किसी ईश्वरवादी ने संसार में सभी लोगों को इश्वर को मानने पर मजबूर कर पाया है|
2 . तर्क - वितर्क का उद्देश्य किसी चीज़ को अच्छी तरह समझना होता है न की किसी पर विचार को थोपना या सही गलत साबित करना | यहाँ पर तर्क वितर्क का मकसद भी वही है |
3 .किसी अनीश्वरवादी को किसी ईश्वरवादी के उपचार की न तो अभी तक  आवश्यकता पड़ी है और शायद न कभी पड़ेगी | बिना इश्वर के ही संसार में संतुष्टि से जीने वाले बहुत मिलतें हैं |

आपके प्रश्नों का  समयाभाव के कारण संक्षिप्त में जवाब दे रहा हूँ -
आप जीवित क्यों है? 
शरीर में प्राण मौजूद है इसलिए जीवित हैं |

आप मर जायेंगे तो आपका क्या होगा (मेरा मतलब है कि आपके उस तत्व का क्या होगा जिसके कारण आप जीवित है और जो आपको छोड़ देगा तो आप जीवित नही रहेंगे)? 
संसार में सब कुछ नश्वर  है ..हमारा शरीर और प्राण भी नश्वर है और मरने के बाद ये भी नष्ट हो जाएगा |और जिन तत्वों से हमारा शरीर बना है वो वापस प्रकृति में मिल जाएगा |

यदि उसका कोई अस्तित्व नही है तो फिर आपका अस्तित्व क्या है केवल हाड-मांस-चमड़ी-रुधिर इत्यादि का पुतला जो उसके बिना कुच्छ नही है जिसको आप विभिन्न प्रकार के प्रश्नात्मक तर्कों के आधार पर नकार रहे है|
आस्तित्व बस भौतिक  तत्वों का है जिसके सम्म्मिश्र्ण से सारे चीज़ें बनती है ..इसके बनने के लिए किसी इश्वर की आवश्यकता नहीं ..इसे इस तरह समझें की यदि इश्वर न भी हो तब भी दो और दो मिलकर चार ही होंगे |

आशा करता हूँ की कुछ समझ पाए होंगे 
न समझ पाने की स्थिति और भी कई बातें लिखूंगा |
*

----------


## Ranveer

> मेरे कुछ संशय है कृपया दूर करे 
> अगर आत्मा नियत समय के लिए ही देह धारण कराती है तो फिर विषाणु ( जिसे सजीव और निर्जीव के बीच की कड़ी माना गया है क्या है ) स्पोर में जा कर वर्षो सुतुप्त  रहते है और अनकूल परिस्थित में फिर जिन्दा हो कर सजीवो की क्रिया जैसे प्रजनन आदि करने लगते है क्या विषाणु में आत्मा नहीं होती और होती है तो फिर उसका काल कैसे  निर्धारति होता है
> भ्रूण का निर्माण शुक्राणु और अंडाणु के मिलन से होता है लेकिन हर शुक्राणु अपने आप में सजीव होता है और स्वखलन  के बाद घंटो  तक वीर्य में जिन्दा रहता है तो क्या वीर्य में असंख्य आत्माए होती है 
> अंडाणु भी सजीव होता है और देह के बाहर भी निषेचन के लिए तैयार रहता है तो क्या निषेचन के समय दो आत्माए मिल कर एक आत्मा का निर्माण कर लेती है और अगर एसा है तो फिर जुड़वाँ बच्चे कैसे होते है और सिर्फ शुक्राणु की आत्मा ही देह में जाती है तो फिर अतिशीतलन के द्वारा सुरछित रक्खे वीर्य में आत्मा भी सो जाती है 
> अगर अतिशीतलन के द्वारा आत्मा तो रोकना संभव है तो फिर ये क्यों कहा गया की आत्मा को न शर्दी लगाती है न गरमी 
> क्लोनिंग तकनीक द्वारा जानवरों को तो पैदा किया गया है मनुष्य को भी बनाने की बात हो रही है तो क्लोनिंग द्वारा पैदा शारीर में आत्मा कान्हा से आती है 
> मेरे कुछ और भी शंशय है वो बाद में


*दोस्त आपके सवाल का जवाब वही दे सकता है जो आत्मा को नित्य मानता है , 
मेरे ख्याल से इस सवाल का जवाब कोई ईश्वरवादी के पास ही हो सकता है |*

----------


## Ranveer

> *
> देखिये मै इस्वर पर बहुत विश्वास करता हूँ लेकिन मेरा मानना है की इस्वर  काल और आयाम के परे है और इतना महान है की हमारी कल्पना में नहीं आ सकता 
> इस्वर पर सबसे ज्यादा चिंतन हमारे उपनिषद काल में हुआ लेकिन उसके बाद पुराणों में इस्वर को बहुत गलत रूप में दर्शाया गया और और इसको इतना छोटा कर कर दिया गया की जड़ भरत जैसे अवतारों की चर्चा होने लगी
> *


*जी हाँ 
उपरोक्त बातों से मै अंशतः सहमत हूँ |*

----------


## navinc4u

> *दोस्त आपके सवाल का जवाब वही दे सकता है जो आत्मा को नित्य मानता है , 
> मेरे ख्याल से इस सवाल का जवाब कोई ईश्वरवादी के पास ही हो सकता है |*


*मित्र संशय यही नहीं ख़त्म होता . स्टार फिश .फ्लैट वर्म आदि कुछ प्राणी है जिनके अगर टुकडे कर दिए  जाए तो हर टुकड़ा नए प्राणी की रचना कर लेता है अब इस नए प्राणी में प्राण कैसे आये आये / क्या आत्मा के भी टुकडे हो गए ? पर इस्वरावादियो  के अनुसार तो आत्मा को कटा जा नहीं सकता , या आत्माए आस पास घूमती रहती है के कोई देह मिले तो घुस गए , फिर आत्मा का कर्मो के अनुसार देह धारण कैसे हुआ
इसी प्रकार घोर हिन्दू धार्मिको के अनुसार रक्तावीज नामक राछस था जिस का विनाश माँ काली ने किया था जिस के रक्त की बूंद प्रथ्वी पर गिरते ही नए राछस का निर्माण हो गता था पर उस राछस में प्राण कान्हा से आते थे देवी पुराण मौन है 
इसी लिए में कहता हूँ पुराण में वहुत विरोधाभाषी और अतिश्योक्ति पूर्ण बाते लिखी है जो न केवल अतार्तिक वल्कि हास्यापद भी है*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र संशय यही नहीं ख़त्म होता . स्टार फिश .फ्लैट वर्म आदि कुछ प्राणी है जिनके अगर टुकडे कर दिए  जाए तो हर टुकड़ा नए प्राणी की रचना कर लेता है अब इस नए प्राणी में प्राण कैसे आये आये / क्या आत्मा के भी टुकडे हो गए ? पर इस्वरावादियो  के अनुसार तो आत्मा को कटा जा नहीं सकता , या आत्माए आस पास घूमती रहती है के कोई देह मिले तो घुस गए , फिर आत्मा का कर्मो के अनुसार देह धारण कैसे हुआ
> इसी प्रकार घोर हिन्दू धार्मिको के अनुसार रक्तावीज नामक राछस था जिस का विनाश माँ काली ने किया था जिस के रक्त की बूंद प्रथ्वी पर गिरते ही नए राछस का निर्माण हो गता था पर उस राछस में प्राण कान्हा से आते थे देवी पुराण मौन है 
> इसी लिए में कहता हूँ पुराण में वहुत विरोधाभाषी और अतिश्योक्ति पूर्ण बाते लिखी है जो न केवल अतार्तिक वल्कि हास्यापद भी है*



मित्र मैं आत्मा को नित्य नहीं मानता पर रक्तबीज के पीछे की सच्चाई को बता सकता हूँ . हुआ यूँ की दुर्गा  ने जब एक शक्तिशाली असुर को मारा तब अन्य असुर भड़क उठे और दुर्गा से लड़ने को आ पहुंचे , एक से दूसरा और दुसरे से तीसरा , इस तरह उस शक्तिशाली असुर  के मरने खबर फैलती जा रही थी और सामान्य असुर ये समाचार सुनकर लड़ने के लिए चले आ रहे थे इस लिए दुर्गा ने काली नाम की सहायक को सभी निहत्थे असुरों को मारने के लिए कहा जिससे वो सस्त्र लेकर लड़ने न आ सकें . पौराणिकों ने निहत्थे असुरों के क़त्ल की बात छुपाने के लिए रक्तबीज वाली कहानी गढ़ी. ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए अनुवादित 'दुर्गा सप्तसती ' पढ़ें . 
http://www.ambaa.org/pdf/devii_mahatmyam_2.pdf

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय नवीन जी मै आपके प्रश्नोँ पर कुछ कहूँ इससे पहले कुछ और बातेँ कहना चाहूँगा
मै जो कुछ कहूँगा वो आखिरी सत्य नही है इसलिए आप पूर्णतः असहमत हो सकते है पर मुझे जो बाते प्रभावित करती है वही आपके सामने रखूँगा
सबसे पहले ईश्वर के बारे मे अपनी बात कहूँ तो मेरा यह मानना है कि ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को तर्कोँ के सहारे न तो झुठलाया जा सकता है और न हीँ सिद्द किया जा सकता है अगर एक उदाहरण दूँ ---अगर आप सम सँख्याओँ को ऐसे तर्क माने जो ईशवर के होने का प्रमाण देती है और विषम सँख्या वाली तर्क ईश्वर के न होने का . अब अगर वरीयता क्रम का धयान रखा जाए (जैसे कि चौथे नँबर का तर्क तीसरे नँबर के ईश्वरविरोधी तर्क का खँडन करती है और पाँचवे नँबर कि ईश्वर विरोधी तर्क चौथे नँबर के ईश्वर समर्थक तर्क का खँडन करति है )
तो क्या अब बताया जा सकता है कि आखिर मे आनेवाला सबसे प्रभावशाली तर्क ईश्वर को सिद्ध करेगा या उसका विरोध ? मुझे लगता य 
है कि जब  हम अनँत को परिभाषित कर लेँगे तो यह पहला कदम हो सकता है कि  हम तर्क से ईश्वर को समझ पायेँ*

----------


## anushka

*आप सभी के लिए एस विषय पर लिखा गया एक सटीक लेख प्रस्तुत है:bell: -* 

*एक जगह है चर्चा चल रही थी कि क्या आप ईश्वर को मानते हैं? ,वह चर्चा चर्चा न हो गई हो गई संसद हो गई। कह रहे थे कि ईश्*वर का अस्तित्*व नही है। क्*या वे कहगे कि मै गंजा हूं? तो क्*या मै मान लूगां और का ये कह देगे तो हम (सब) मान लेगे की ईश्*वर का अस्तित्*व नही है, जैसे संसद समझ कर कोई कानून बना दिया है कि ईश्*वर नही है। ईश्*वर का अस्तित्*व न होता तो करोडो लोग धर्म के नाम पर फकीरीगीरी न कर रहे होते। कुछ का कहना है कि ईश्*वर को कभी देखा नही इस लिये ईश्*वर नही है, क्*या किसी और के बताने से पहले आपको अपने अस्तित्*वि पता था कि ‘मै कौन हूं मेरे माता-पिता कौन है’ नही न, किसी ने आपको बताया था कि आप कौन है। ऐसा नही था जन्*म लेते ही मम्*मी-पापा कहना चालू कर दिया था। ईश्*वर का महत्*व तथा अर्थ तो वह जानता है जो ईश्*वर जानता हो, कभी क,ख,ग पढा नही चल दिये बिहारी के पद की व्*याखा करने।

जितने लोग ईश्*वर को न मानने का ढोग करते है, इनमे से एक भी बन्*दा ऐसा नही होगा, जिसने कि कभी ईश्*वर के सम्*मुख सिर न झुकाया हो, कोई कितना भी नास्तिक हो वह कभी न कभी ईश्*वर को जरूर मानता है। हाईटेक जमाना है जहां हंसो के बीच बहुला पहुच कर बांग मारता है तो हंसो को भी लगता है कि हम कही नये दौर मे पिछड न जाये ऐसे मे कुछ हंस भी है जो बकुला की तरह बाग मारते है कि ईश्*वर नही है, यह तो वही कहावत हो गई कि ‘कौआ कान ले गया’ अपने कान को न देख कर कौवे के पीछे दौड जाना, ऐसे ही कुछ अनुयायी है जो केवल हां मे हां मिलाना उचित समझते है। क्*या चार लोग मिल कर पंचरा कर ले की ईश्*वर नही है तो क्*या वास्*तव मे ईश्*वर का अस्तित्*व नही है।

इस विषय पर मतदान भी हुआ, बात आती है कि कभी-2 वालो के मत को किसमे लिया जाये, क्*या आप कभी-2 ईश्*वर को मानने वाले को आप यह थोडे ही कह सकते है वह ईश्*वर को नही मानता है वह जरुरत पडने पर ईश्*वर को मानता है। एक दिन मे सौ बार जरूरत पडेगी सौ बार मानेगा तथा नही पडेगी तो नही मानेगा। अर्थात बह ईश्*वर को अवश्*य (जरूरत पर ही सही) मानेगा। चार को तो 50-50 कर लिये पाचवां होता तो क्*या हलाल करके उसका वोट लेते। ये चारो झारखण्*ड के विधायक थोडे है कि खरीद कर नास्तिक घोषित करवा कर अपनी सरकार बना लोगे लोकतंत्र नही भक्*ततंत्र है। ये वो भक्*त है जो सशर्त सर्मथन तो देते है किन्*तु भगवान की सत्*ता को मानने से इन्*कार नही करते है। क्*योकि भगवान जी से इन भक्*तो की मांग काफी होती है किन्*तु देने न देने की इच्*छा भगवान पर होती है भगवान दे या न दे पर ये भगवान का साथ नही छोडते है क्*योकि कल सर्मथन न देगे तो कल किस मुह से मागेगें।:bell:

भगवान का होना या न होना किसी मतदान से नही तय किया जा सकता है वहां तो कद्दापि नही जहां विचार रखने वालो कर संख्*या सीमित हो, यह तो ऐसा होगा 50 किलो के पतीले ढाई चाउर (चावल) की खीर पकाना और फिर पूछना कि कितने खा लेगें। यह कहावत तो सही है कि यह चावल के 4 दानों को देख कर पकने का पता चल जाता है किन्*तु विषय बहुत बडा है यह 6 अरब लोगों के बीच की बात है मात्र दो दर्जन के विचारो को हम 6 अरब व्*यक्तियो के विचार नही मान सकते है। यहां पतीली भी काफी बडी है ऊपर के जिन चावलो को टो रहे है वे आंच न लगने के कारण पके नही है वे नास्तिक है और वे ईश्*वर को नही मानते है, और जो टोने के लिये नीचे पहुच के बाहर थे वे जल गये वे ईश्*वर के ज्ञान को प्राप्*त कर लिया, अर्थात ईश्*वर को देख लिया। वैसे ईश्*वर को मानने न मानने का जो पूर्वानुमान जो निकाला जा रहा है वह चुनाव की एक्जिट पोल की तरह फ्लाप जायेगा। हर वर्ष प्रयाग मे करोडो श्रद्धालु माघ मेले मे आते है, अयोध्*या आते है, काशी आते है पता नही कौन-2 से मतावलम्*बी विश्*व के कोने कोने मे जाते है। वे सब मूरख है और ये चर्चालु बुद्धिमान।:nasrudin:

ईश्*वर को यह बताने की आवश्*यता नही है मै हूं वो भी हम जैसे तुच्*छ प्राणियो के लिये, जो हर क्षण जिन्*दगी और मौत से जूझता रहता है। इस विशाल ब्रम्*हाड मे उपलब्*ध भगवान की का सृष्टि का अध्*ययन लाखो करोडो वैज्ञानिक सैकडो वर्षो से करते चले आये है और करते रहेगें। जब ये करोडो विद्वान इस परमात्*मा की इस रचना का आर छोर नही पा सके तो तो चार लोग क्*या ईश्*वर को मिटा सकेगें।* :bell:

----------


## aawara

*कुछ चीजेँ जो परिभाषित होनी चाहिए ---आत्मा 

ब्रह्म और आत्मा मेँ कोई भेद नहीँ हैँ . एक ही तत्व को आत्मनिष्ठ दृष्टि से आत्मा कहा गया है और वस्तुनिष्ठ दृष्टि से ब्रह्म. आत्मा एक है
एक ही आत्मा विभिन्न जीवोँ के रुप मे दिखाई पड़ती है. जिस तरह एक ही आकाश(जो कि सर्वव्यापी है) उपाधि भेद के कारण घटाकाश ,मठाकाश इत्यादि मे दिख पड़ता है उसी तरह एक ही आत्मा शरीर और मनस कि उपाधियोँ के कारण अनेक दिख पड़ती है

*श(जो कि सर्वव्यापी है) उपाधि भेद के कारण घटाकाश ,मठाकाश इत्यादि मे दिख पड़ता है उसी तरह एक ही आत्मा शरीर और मनस कि उपाधियोँ के कारण अनेक दिख पड़ती है

[/COLOR][/SIZE][/B][/CENTER]

----------


## aawara

*जीव
जीव न तो आत्मा से भिन्न है, न आत्मा का अँश है,न आत्मा का विकार है ,बल्कि स्वतः आत्मा है .जीव यदि ब्रह्म या आत्मा से भिन्न माना जाए तब जीव का ब्रह्म से तादात्मय नहीँ हो सकता क्यूँकि दो विभिन्न वस्तुओँ मेँ तादात्मयता की सम्भावना नहीँ सोची जा सकती
जीव और ब्रह्म के बीच जो भेद दिखाई पड़ता है वह सत्य नही है.इसका कारण यह है कि दोनोँ का भेद उपाधि के द्वारा निर्मित है.*

----------


## mangaldev

> जीव न तो आत्मा से भिन्न है, न आत्मा का अँश है,न आत्मा का विकार है, बल्कि स्वतः आत्मा है.जीव यदि ब्रह्म या आत्मा से भिन्न माना जाए तब जीव का ब्रह्म से तादात्मय नहीँ हो सकता क्यूँकि दो विभिन्न वस्तुओँ मेँ तादात्मयता की सम्भावना नहीँ सोची जा सकती जीव और ब्रह्म के बीच जो भेद दिखाई पड़ता है वह सत्य नही है.इसका कारण यह है कि दोनोँ का भेद उपाधि के द्वारा निर्मित है


आवाराजी 
*आपके वचन निश्चित ही सत्य है लेकिन कुच्छ लोग इस सच्चाई को अपना पृथक विचार (धर्म पंथ रिलिजन इत्यादि) चलाने के उद्देश्य से नकारते तो है लेकिन फिर उनकी आने वाली पीढिया फिर इसी सच्चाई पर आ टिकती है| उपनिषदों में आत्मा-परमात्मा की व्याख्या व सम्बन्ध इसी प्रकार से बताया गया है जो सार्भोमिक सत्य है| उसी प्रकार जैसे सूर्य पूरब में उगता है| लेकिन अनीश्वरवादी भाति-भाति के अव्यवहारिक व मिथ्या तर्क तथा कोल-काल्पनिक कथानक आदि के उदारहण देकर इसे नकारने की असफल कोशिस करते रहे है| लेकिन इन्ही अनिश्वर-वादियो की आगामी पीढिया जब इस सिद्धांत पर नही चल पाती है तो पुराणिक कर्म कांडो व कथाओं को आधार बना कर इस सच्चाई को झुठलाने प्रयास करना इनकी आदत बन गया है|*

----------


## Ranveer

> आवाराजी 
> *आपके वचन निश्चित ही सत्य है लेकिन कुच्छ लोग इस सच्चाई को अपना पृथक विचार (धर्म पंथ रिलिजन इत्यादि) चलाने के उद्देश्य से नकारते तो है लेकिन फिर उनकी आने वाली पीढिया फिर इसी सच्चाई पर आ टिकती है| उपनिषदों में आत्मा-परमात्मा की व्याख्या व सम्बन्ध इसी प्रकार से बताया गया है जो सार्भोमिक सत्य है| उसी प्रकार जैसे सूर्य पूरब में उगता है| लेकिन अनीश्वरवादी भाति-भाति के अव्यवहारिक व मिथ्या तर्क तथा कोल-काल्पनिक कथानक आदि के उदारहण देकर इसे नकारने की असफल कोशिस करते रहे है| लेकिन इन्ही अनिश्वर-वादियो की आगामी पीढिया जब इस सिद्धांत पर नही चल पाती है तो पुराणिक कर्म कांडो व कथाओं को आधार बना कर इस सच्चाई को झुठलाने प्रयास करना इनकी आदत बन गया है|*


जनाब 
तर्क क्या होता है मुझे बस इतना बता दें बड़ी कृपा होगी|

----------


## mangaldev

*रणवीर जी 
जिन मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर आपने दिए है वो प्रश्न मेने उत्तर देने के लिए पोस्ट नही किये है और नही तर्कों के आधार पर उत्तर प्राप्त करने के लिए दिए है| ये प्रश्न आप अपने आप से ही कीजिये वो भी कंप्यूटर पर बैठ कर नही किसी एकांत स्थान पर बैठ कर, जब आप अपने मस्तिष्क से दूर जाकर अपनी आत्मा को टटोलोगे तो आपकी आत्मा आपको परमात्मा का अनुभव करायेगी| प्रश्नों में से उत्तर तो आप क्या कोई भी तार्किक बुद्धीवाला मनुष्य निकाल कर दे सकता है यह कोई बड़ी बात नही है| लेकिन आत्मा-परमात्मा (जीव-ब्रह्म) ईश्वर ये किताबी ज्ञान, मस्तिष्क-वायाम, तर्क-वितर्क का विषय नही है| यह आत्म-अनुभव का मामला है जब तक इस विषय पर केवल-दिमाक का उपयोग करते रहोगे इस रहस्य को कभी जान नही पाओगे| *

----------


## Ranveer

> आप सभी के लिए एस विषय पर लिखा गया एक सटीक लेख प्रस्तुत है.....


*मित्र बुरा मत मानना 
इस सूत्र मे तुम जैसे कॉपी पेस्ट करने वालो के लिए कोई जगह नहीं  है |
तो कृपया अपने ज्ञान को कहीं ओर बांटें |:)*

----------


## Ranveer

> *रणवीर जी 
> जिन मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर आपने दिए है वो प्रश्न मेने उत्तर देने के लिए पोस्ट नही किये है और नही तर्कों के आधार पर उत्तर प्राप्त करने के लिए दिए है| ये प्रश्न आप अपने आप से ही कीजिये वो भी कंप्यूटर पर बैठ कर नही किसी एकांत स्थान पर बैठ कर, जब आप अपने मस्तिष्क से दूर जाकर अपनी आत्मा को टटोलोगे तो आपकी आत्मा आपको परमात्मा का अनुभव करायेगी| प्रश्नों में से उत्तर तो आप क्या कोई भी तार्किक बुद्धीवाला मनुष्य निकाल कर दे सकता है यह कोई बड़ी बात नही है| लेकिन आत्मा-परमात्मा (जीव-ब्रह्म) ईश्वर ये किताबी ज्ञान, मस्तिष्क-वायाम, तर्क-वितर्क का विषय नही है| यह आत्म-अनुभव का मामला है जब तक इस विषय पर केवल-दिमाक का उपयोग करते रहोगे इस रहस्य को कभी जान नही पाओगे| *


*ये बात अछि  लगी दोस्त ॥
सच कहूँ तो इस विषय पर मैंने कई बार सोचा है जो मैंने आपलोगों के समक्ष रख दिया |
कोई क्या मानता है ये मायने नहीं रखता ...मायने रखता है की आखिर कुछ बातें स्पष्ट क्यूँ नहीं होती |*

----------


## Ranveer

> *"ज्ञान" के "प्रकाश " की आवश्यकता तो तुम  जैसे "अकाल के अन्धो" को ही है न...इसीलिए तो "यहाँ" तुम्हारे  इस "फजूल" पोस्ट से ही "ज्ञान बांटने की शुरुआत" कर दी है.*


*इस सलाह के लिए ध्न्यवाद 
क्रप्या कहीं ओर पधारने का कष्ट करें :pointlol:*

----------


## Raman46

> *"ज्ञान" के "प्रकाश " की आवश्यकता तो तुम  जैसे "अकाल के अन्धो" को ही है न...इसीलिए तो "यहाँ" तुम्हारे  इस "फजूल" पोस्ट से ही "ज्ञान बांटने की शुरुआत" कर दी है.*


मित्र कहना चाहूँगा  ..इस सूत्रा पर बहुत तर्क -कुतर्क हो चूका है / अब इसे बंद ही कर देना उचित है / वेबजः क्यों इसे ढोया जा रहा है ???????????????

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्र कहना चाहूँगा  ..इस सूत्रा पर बहुत तर्क -कुतर्क हो चूका है / अब इसे बंद ही कर देना उचित है / वेबजः क्यों इसे ढोया जा रहा है ???????????????


अच्छा !!
आखिर किस आधार पर ??

----------


## anushka

> *इस सलाह के लिए ध्न्यवाद 
> क्रप्या कहीं ओर पधारने का कष्ट करें :pointlol:*


:rofl::rofl:

*यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत 
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस  य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् 
परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् 
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थ  य सम्भवामि युगे युगे*

----------


## anushka

> *इस सलाह के लिए ध्न्यवाद 
> क्रप्या कहीं ओर पधारने का कष्ट करें :pointlol:*


:rofl::rofl:

*यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत 
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस  य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् 
परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् 
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थ  य सम्भवामि युगे युगे* 
*
भावार्थः जब जब धर्म की हानि होने लगती है और अधर्म आगे बढ़ने लगता है, तब तब मैं स्वयं की सृष्टि करता हूं, अर्थात् जन्म लेता हूं । सज्जनों की रक्षा एवं दुष्टों के विनाश और धर्म की पुनःस्थापना के लिए मैं विभिन्न युगों (कालों) मैं अवतरित होता हूं*:anna:

----------


## Ranveer

> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> *यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत 
> अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस  य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् 
> परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् 
> धर्मसंस्थापनार्थ  य सम्भवामि युगे युगे*


धन्यवाद ...ध्नयवाद ....:rolleyes:

कृपया सूत्र मे कॉपी पेस्ट करके  कचरा न फैलाये |
इसका अर्थ मै भी जानता हूँ |

----------


## mangaldev

> जनाब 
> तर्क क्या होता है मुझे बस इतना बता दें बड़ी कृपा होगी|


रणवीरजी 
*तर्क दिमाक की उपज होता है किसी विषय-विशेष पर जिसका दिमाक अधिक काम करता है या रुची रखता है वह उस विषय-विशेष पर अधिक प्रभावशाली तर्क देकर अपनी बात को उतने ही पुरजोर तरीके से सही साबित कर सकता है यही तर्क की उपयोगिता या विशेषता है| यही तर्क की परिभाषा है| तर्क की ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा) तक पहुच नही है| क्योकि वह मस्तिष्क से उत्पन होता है| मस्तिष्क भी भोतिक शरीर का हिस्सा है जिस प्रकार हर जीव के अंग-प्रत्यंग सामान नही होते, उसी प्रकार सभी जीवो का वा मानवो का मस्तिष्क भी सामान नही होता लेकिन आत्मा सब में सामान होती है वह जब भी किसी को छोड़ती है सबको सामान पीड़ा होती है सबको मोत से डर लगता है| सब शरीर आत्मा को अपने अन्दर बनाए रखना चाहेते हुए संसार को भोगना चाहते है| सूअर भी और मनुष्य भी| लेकिन जैसे ही आत्मा शरीर को छोड़ती है सब उसी प्रकार मरते है सूअर भी वेसे ही और मनुष्य भी वैसे ही| *

----------


## Ranveer

> *अर्थ :bell: ही तो नहीं समझ सके मुन्ना:nasrudin:*  :rofl:
> ईश्वर  को यह बताने की आवश्यता नही है मै हूं वो भी  तुच्छ प्राणियो के लिये, जो हर क्षण जिन्दगी और मौत से जूझता रहता है। इस विशाल ब्रम्हाड मे उपलब्ध भगवान की का सृष्टि का अध्ययन लाखो करोडो वैज्ञानिक सैकडो वर्षो से करते चले आये है और करते रहेगें। जब ये करोडो विद्वान इस परमात्मा की इस रचना का आर छोर नही पा सके तो तो चार लोग क्या ईश्वर को मिटा सकेगें।


*देखो यार ,,( मुझे शंका है तुम लड़की हो या लड़का ॥ तो ऐसे मे यार ही कह  रहा हूँ )
बात ऐसी है की मै ईश्वर को मिटाने की बात नहीं कह रहा 
ओर न ही मै किसी को कुछ उल्टा सीधा कह रहा हूँ 

तुम जैसे लोगों की इस सूत्र मे कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है ..
तुम्हारी सोच कहाँ तक है मै समझ चुका हूँ 
बेहतर है की फालतू का विवाद मत करो ...


*

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीरजी 
> *तर्क दिमाक की उपज होता है किसी विषय-विशेष पर जिसका दिमाक अधिक काम करता है या रुची रखता है वह उस विषय-विशेष पर अधिक प्रभावशाली तर्क देकर अपनी बात को उतने ही पुरजोर तरीके से सही साबित कर सकता है यही तर्क की उपयोगिता या विशेषता है| यही तर्क की परिभाषा है| तर्क की ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा) तक पहुच नही है| क्योकि वह मस्तिष्क से उत्पन होता है| मस्तिष्क भी भोतिक शरीर का हिस्सा है जिस प्रकार हर जीव के अंग-प्रत्यंग सामान नही होते, उसी प्रकार सभी जीवो का वा मानवो का मस्तिष्क भी सामान नही होता लेकिन आत्मा सब में सामान होती है वह जब भी किसी को छोड़ती है सबको सामान पीड़ा होती है सबको मोत से डर लगता है| सब शरीर आत्मा को अपने अन्दर बनाए रखना चाहेते हुए संसार को भोगना चाहते है| सूअर भी और मनुष्य भी| लेकिन जैसे ही आत्मा शरीर को छोड़ती है सब उसी प्रकार मरते है सूअर भी वेसे ही और मनुष्य भी वैसे ही| *


*दोस्त 
मै दर्शनशस्त्र ओर तर्क शास्त्र का एक सफल विध्यार्थी रहा हूँ तो तर्क का अर्थ भली भांति समझता हूँ । 
तर्क से ईश्वर को नकारा  नहीं जा सकता ये जानता हूँ पर ये भी जानता हूँ की तर्क से ईश्वर को सिद्ध भी नहीं किया जा सकता |
ऐसे मे विश्वास ओर आस्था ही मायने  रखता है 

मौत से डर होने की वजह मात्र यही है की इंसान को जीवित रहने का मोह है । 
अगर आप आत्मा को जिस तरह मानतें हैं उसके बारे मे विस्तार से बिना आक्षेप के बता दें दें तो जान लूँ ।
ज्यादा नहीं .....नवीन जी के प्रश्नों का उतर ही दे दें । 
*

----------


## dev b

शानदार सूत्र ...........................................बध  ई मित्र

----------


## Ranveer

> :nono:
> 
> तुम जैसो से "जानने" की जरूरत नहीं की किस पोस्ट में रहे या किस में न रहे
> 
> अगर तुम्हे लगता है की "तुम्हारी" फालतू की बकवास:nono: जो तुम  पहले से आखरी  पेज तक यहाँ छपे जा रहे हो सब को माननी चाहिए तो मुन्ना:nasrudin: ..
> 
> .याद रखो  ..ऐसी  फालतू बकवास करने पे  ऐसा ही 
> 
> *"करारा जवाब मिलेगा"*:pointlol:


भाई ये राजनैतिक अखाड़ा नहीं है ।
क्यूँ फालतू का विवाद कर रहे हो यार ।

----------


## anushka

*पाली भाषा, प्राकृत भाषा और संस्कृत भाषा इन तीनों की ऐतिहासिक समयावली खोजने और इन तीनों में लिखे गए साहित्य और शास्त्रों पर क्या आपने खुद कोई अनुसन्धान या मामूली खोजबीन की है, अगर नहीं तो खुद करें कृपया ( अगर सक्षम न हों तो आपकी इसमें मदद की जा सकती है ), इससे आपका ज्ञान संवर्धन भी बढेगा और तार्किक शक्ति का भी संचयन होगा.* 

*परिपक्वता केवल और केवल स्वयं के अनुसन्धान यानि रिसर्च से बढती है.*

----------


## anushka

*वेदों को, भारतीय पुरातन कालीन परंपरा ( आर्य परंपरा) को एवं भारतीय एतिहासिक तथ्यों को मनगढ़ंत तरीके से झूठ या निराधार करने वाले आपको सैकड़ों की संख्या में मिल जायेंगे [ये लोग राजनैतिक रूप से साम्यवादी(कम्युनि  ्ट) या समाजवादी प्रकार के होते है, आध्यात्मिक रूप से शून्य :nasrudin: ( क्योंकि ये अस्तित्व को केवल शारीर या भौतिक रूप तक ही सीमित मानते हैं) और मानसिक रूप से हठधर्मी ( क्योंकि ये अपने ही तर्क को सर्वश्रेष्ठ कसौटी मानते हैं)]

ऐसे लोगों की बात को मानने या न मानने के लिए आप स्वतंत्र हैं क्योंकि स्वतंत्रता हर मनुष्य का जन्म सिद्ध अधिकार है लेकिन उसी स्वतंत्रता को बनाये रखना और परतंत्र न हों ऐसा काम बड़ी कठिनाई और बड़ी ही परिपक्वता का है.*:anna:

----------


## Ranveer

> [B]वेदों को, भारतीय पुरातन कालीन परंपरा ( आर्य परंपरा) को एवं भारतीय एतिहासिक तथ्यों को मन..........
> ऐसे लोगों की बात को मानने या न मानने के लिए आप स्वतंत्र हैं क्योंकि स्वतंत्रता हर मनुष्य का जन्म सिद्ध अधिकार है लेकिन उसी स्वतंत्रता को बनाये रखना और परतंत्र न हों ऐसा काम बड़ी कठिनाई और बड़ी ही परिपक्वता का है.[/B]


क्या वेद को न मानने वाले सारे लोग कम्युनिस्ट ओर साम्यवादी थे ? स्पष्ट करें ??
आपको उस समय से वेद के विरोधी मिल जाएँगे जिस समय कम्युनिस्ट विचार पनपा भी नहीं था ...ऐसा क्यूँ है ?

----------


## anushka

> क्या वेद को न मानने वाले सारे लोग कम्युनिस्ट ओर साम्यवादी थे । स्पष्ट करें ??


*



			
				ये लोग राजनैतिक रूप से साम्यवादी(कम्युनि  ट) या समाजवादी प्रकार के होते है, आध्यात्मिक रूप से शून्य :nasrudin:
			
		

*:pointlol:

:anna:*"कमुनिस्ट प्रकार के" जैसे वो "आद्यात्मिक रूप से शुन्य थे" वैसी ही*:anna:

----------


## Devil khan

*शानदारर्रर्रर्र .........................बहुत खूब मित्र लाजवाब*

----------


## anushka

> क्या वेद को न मानने वाले सारे लोग कम्युनिस्ट ओर साम्यवादी थे ? स्पष्ट करें ??
> आपको उस समय से वेद के विरोधी मिल जाएँगे जिस समय कम्युनिस्ट विचार पनपा भी नहीं था ...ऐसा क्यूँ है ?





> क्या वेद को न मानने वाले सारे लोग कम्युनिस्ट ओर साम्यवादी थे । स्पष्ट करें ??


*ये लोग राजनैतिक रूप से साम्यवादी(कम्युनि  ट) या समाजवादी प्रकार के होते है, आध्यात्मिक रूप से शून्य :nasrudin:*

*"कमुनिस्ट प्रकार के" जैसे वो "आद्यात्मिक रूप से शुन्य थे" वैसी ही*

*अब महोदय :nasrudin: आप को अगर "हिंदी में लिखी बातें" ही समझ में नहीं आती और आप "किसी बात" का "कोई और" ही अर्थ समझ लेते हैं तो फिर स्वयं ही आपने "अपने ज्ञान का स्तर साबित कर दिया" और यह भी "साबित कर दिया की इस स्तर के ज्ञानी (अर्थात आप की) की बकवास भी औचित्यहीन ही होगी"*

*फिर ऐसी बकवास क्यों कर रहे हैं

इश्वर आपको सद्बुध्ही दे..*.:anna:

----------


## Ranveer

> *ये लोग राजनैतिक रूप से साम्यवादी(कम्युनि  ट) या समाजवादी प्रकार के होते है, आध्यात्मिक रूप से शून्य :nasrudin:*
> *"कमुनिस्ट प्रकार के" जैसे वो "आद्यात्मिक रूप से शुन्य थे" वैसी ही*
> *अब महोदय :nasrudin: आप को अगर "हिंदी में लिखी बातें" ही समझ में नहीं आती और आप "किसी बात" का "कोई और" ही अर्थ समझ लेते हैं तो फिर स्वयं ही आपने "अपने ज्ञान का स्तर साबित कर दिया" और यह भी "साबित कर दिया की इस स्तर के ज्ञानी (अर्थात आप की) की बकवास भी औचित्यहीन ही होगी"*
> *फिर ऐसी बकवास क्यों कर रहे हैं
> इश्वर आपको सद्बुध्ही दे..*.


*जनाब !!
आपकी पूरी पोस्ट दिखाई ही नहीं दे रही । 

क्या आध्यात्मिक होना ओर धार्मिक होना एक ही है ?
क्या आपकी नजर मे कार्ल माक्स आध्यात्मिक नहीं था ?

चलिये मान लेता हूँ की हम अज्ञानी लोग यहाँ बेकार के गुटर -गूँ कर रहें हैं ।
तो ऐसे मे  आप जैसे ज्ञानियों को यहाँ पर दिमाग लगाना शोभा नहीं देता । 

अगर कोई नई बात बताना चाहें तो आपका स्वागत है ।

*

----------


## anushka

> क्या वेद को न मानने वाले सारे लोग कम्युनिस्ट ओर साम्यवादी थे । स्पष्ट करें ??





> *जनाब !!
> मैंने पूछा की क्या वेद के सारे विरोधी कम्युनिस्ट ओर समाजवादी थे ? इसका जवाब दें । 
> चलिये मान लेता हूँ की हम अज्ञानी लोग यहाँ बेकार के गुटर -गूँ कर रहें हैं ।
> तो आप क्यूँ  अपना  ज्ञान परोस रहें हैं ? आप जैसे ज्ञानियों को यहाँ पर दिमाग लगाना शोभा नहीं देता । 
> 
> वैसे ये बता दूँ की जो आप कह रहें हैं उस पर विस्तार से चर्चा हो चुकी है ...अगर कोई नई बात बताना चाहें तो आपका स्वागत है ।
> 
> *


*जब जब धर्म की हानि होने लगती है और अधर्म आगे बढ़ने लगता है, तब तब मैं स्वयं की सृष्टि करता हूं, अर्थात् जन्म लेता हूं । सज्जनों की रक्षा एवं दुष्टों के विनाश और धर्म की पुनःस्थापना के लिए मैं विभिन्न युगों (कालों) मैं अवतरित होता हूं*

*यदा यदा हि धर्मस्य ग्लानिर्भवति भारत 
अभ्युत्थानमधर्मस  य तदात्मानं सृजाम्यहम् 
परित्राणाय साधूनां विनाशाय च दुष्कृताम् 
धर्मसंस्थापनार्थ  य सम्भवामि युगे युगे* 
[B]

----------


## Akash78

*क्या आप में से मुझे कोई बता सकता है की भारत भूमि या आर्याव्रत में..जितने भी इस्वर अवतार हुए है....वो ब्राम्हण या छत्रिय वर्ण / जाति में ही क्यों हुए है..... ?....
किसी वैश्य.  शुद्र .अथवा ओ बी सी . दलित .या अछूत के घर इस्वर ने क्यों जन्म नहीं लिया..? तो .क्या इस्वर भी मनुष्य की तरह भेदभाव करता है....? ध्यान रहे मै जम्बूदीप की बात  रहा हू.......

आप जैसे धर्म के नाम पर धंधा करने वाले लोग ही इस्वर को तर्क के  परे बतलाकर...अपना उल्लू सीधा  करने में लगे हुए है......

नास्तिक 

*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय मित्रों ,यदि आप लोगों ने एक दुसरे को टारगेट करके प्रविष्टियाँ करनी बंद न की तो सूत्र को बंद किया जा सकता है |

----------


## anushka

> *क्या आप में से मुझे कोई बता सकता है की भारत भूमि या आर्याव्रत में..जितने भी इस्वर अवतार हुए है....वो ब्राम्हण या छत्रिय वर्ण / जाति में ही क्यों हुए है..... ?....
> किसी वैश्य.  शुद्र .अथवा ओ बी सी . दलित .या अछूत के घर इस्वर ने क्यों जन्म नहीं लिया..? तो .क्या इस्वर भी मनुष्य की तरह भेदभाव करता है....? ध्यान रहे मै जम्बूदीप की बात  रहा हू.......
> 
> आप जैसे धर्म के नाम पर धंधा करने वाले लोग ही इस्वर को तर्क के  परे बतलाकर...अपना उल्लू सीधा  करने में लगे हुए है......
> 
> नास्तिक 
> 
> *


*आप व्यर्थ की बात कर रहे हैं महोदय अगर आप को ऐसा लगता है तो* -

*कृष्ण - यादव कुलमें पले बढे (यशोदा का नंदलाला इस नाम से जाने गए )

यदुवंशियों के पूर्वज भगवान श्री कृष्ण माने जाते हैं*:nono:

*मत्स्य, कच्छप, वाराह,  नृसिंह* - *इनकी भी जाती बताएं* :pointlol:

----------


## kamalk718

yaaar kuchh to hai jiske sahare hum log jinda hai

----------


## kamalk718

AGAR AAP KO BHAGWAN SE MILNA HAI TO JO POOJA HUM LOG KARTE HAI USKO EKDUM EKAGRA CHIT SE KARO AUR SUB KUCHH BHOOL JAO TABHI PRABHU KE DARSHAN HONGE. JAISE SAMBHOG KARTE WAQT HUM SUB KUCHH BHOOL JAATE HAI USI TARAH SE PRABHU KI ARDHNA KARO PRABHU JARUR MILENGE. BHAGWAN ME SABHI VISWAS KARNA CHAHIYE. HUM SUB USI KI DEN HAI. BAKI SUB TO SADHAN HAI.

----------


## aawara

*अगर आप सभी मुझसे सहमत है जो बातेँ मैने ईश्वर आत्मा और जीव के बारे मे कही है तो उन बातोँ का निष्कर्ष यह निकलता है कि न तो कोई किसी से बेहतर है और न कोई किसी से निम्न है . यह जो भेद दिखाई पड़ता है उसका कारण अग्यानता है*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय नवीन जी अगर आपके मन मेँ अब भी शँका हो तो कृप्या आप अपने प्रश्न क्रमशः रखते जाएँ*

----------


## aawara

*मै एक बार फिर से दुहरा दूँ कि मै जो भी कह रहा हूँ वो सिर्फ एक दर्शन है आप उसे अपने कसौटी पर पहले कस कर देख लेँ तब जाकर सहमत होँ*

----------


## VINODBISHT

*दोस्त ईश्वर तो हैं ये और बात हैं की आप मानते नहीं. कभी आपने ध्यान दिया होगा की आप बहूत बड़ी मुस्किल मैं आ  जाते हैं और जब आप उस मुशीबत से निजात पा लेते हो तो आपके मुख-मंडल स्वाभविक ही आ जाता हैं ओ गोड या हे भगवान. यही ईश्वर हैं.*

----------


## amar2007

> आवाराजी 
> *आपके वचन निश्चित ही सत्य है लेकिन कुच्छ लोग इस सच्चाई को अपना पृथक विचार (धर्म पंथ रिलिजन इत्यादि) चलाने के उद्देश्य से नकारते तो है लेकिन फिर उनकी आने वाली पीढिया फिर इसी सच्चाई पर आ टिकती है| उपनिषदों में आत्मा-परमात्मा की व्याख्या व सम्बन्ध इसी प्रकार से बताया गया है जो सार्भोमिक सत्य है| उसी प्रकार जैसे सूर्य पूरब में उगता है| लेकिन अनीश्वरवादी भाति-भाति के अव्यवहारिक व मिथ्या तर्क तथा कोल-काल्पनिक कथानक आदि के उदारहण देकर इसे नकारने की असफल कोशिस करते रहे है| लेकिन इन्ही अनिश्वर-वादियो की आगामी पीढिया जब इस सिद्धांत पर नही चल पाती है तो पुराणिक कर्म कांडो व कथाओं को आधार बना कर इस सच्चाई को झुठलाने प्रयास करना इनकी आदत बन गया है|*


देवव्रत जी आपकी नयी  प्रोफाइल से रखे गए पुराने  विचारों का स्वागत है !
क्या आपने कभी विपस्सना की है ? विपस्सना तर्क - वितर्क से ऊपर ले जाकर अनुभूति कराती है . तो कृपया पहले कुछ दिन किसी विपस्सना शिविर में बिताएं .

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र कहना चाहूँगा  ..इस सूत्रा पर बहुत तर्क -कुतर्क हो चूका है / अब इसे बंद ही कर देना उचित है / वेबजः क्यों इसे ढोया जा रहा है ???????????????


रमन जी अगर आपके कंधे में दर्द हो रहा है कृपया हट जाएँ और किसी और को ढोने दें पर इस सूत्र को व्यर्थ न कहें !

----------


## amar2007

> yaaar kuchh to hai jiske sahare hum log jinda hai


इसे संयोग कहते हैं मित्र ! यानी तत्वों का सही योग यानी पंचमहाभूतों और चेतना का सही योग ही जीवन के लछनों का कारण है .

----------


## Ranveer

> प्रिय मित्रों ,यदि आप लोगों ने एक दुसरे को टारगेट करके प्रविष्टियाँ करनी बंद न की तो सूत्र को बंद किया जा सकता है |


*जी हाँ मुझे भी ऐसा लग  रहा है की सूत्र जिस उद्देश्य से मैंने बनाया था वो पूरा नहीं हो रहा ,और इसे भटकाने के इए  कुछ लोग  अपनी उपस्थिति दर्शा रहें हैं  | 
कुछ लोगों का विरोध केवल इसीलिए  है की यहाँ मै हूँ |
*

----------


## Ranveer

> *पाली भाषा, प्राकृत भाषा और संस्कृत भाषा इन तीनों की ऐतिहासिक समयावली खोजने और इन तीनों में लिखे गए साहित्य और शास्त्रों पर क्या आपने खुद कोई अनुसन्धान या मामूली खोजबीन की है, अगर नहीं तो खुद करें कृपया ( अगर सक्षम न हों तो आपकी इसमें मदद की जा सकती है ), इससे आपका ज्ञान संवर्धन भी बढेगा और तार्किक शक्ति का भी संचयन होगा.* 
> 
> *परिपक्वता केवल और केवल स्वयं के अनुसन्धान यानि रिसर्च से बढती है.*


*जनाब 
मै बता चूका हूँ की मै दर्शनशास्त्र और तर्कशास्त्र का विद्यार्थी रहा हूँ .तो अनुसंधान और खोजबीन का कार्य मेरे लिए अछूता नहीं है |
मै ये भी कह चूका हूँ की मै अपने विचार रख रहा हूँ ...इसे क्यूँ नहीं समझ रहे आपलोग ?
अगर परिपक्वता केवल स्वम के अनुसंधान से ही व्यक्त होती तो परिचर्चा , अध्ययन का तो कोई महत्व ही नहीं रहता ?*

----------


## Akash78

QUOTE=anushka;445449]*आप व्यर्थ की बात कर रहे हैं महोदय अगर आप को ऐसा लगता है तो* -

*कृष्ण - यादव कुलमें पले बढे (यशोदा का नंदलाला इस नाम से जाने गए )

यदुवंशियों के पूर्वज भगवान श्री कृष्ण माने जाते हैं*:nono:

----------


## Akash78

*आप व्यर्थ की बात कर रहे हैं महोदय अगर आप को ऐसा लगता है तो -

कृष्ण - यादव कुलमें पले बढे (यशोदा का नंदलाला इस नाम से जाने गए )

यदुवंशियों के पूर्वज भगवान श्री कृष्ण माने जाते हैं*

----------


## Akash78

आप व्यर्थ की बात कर रहे हैं महोदय अगर आप को ऐसा लगता है तो -

कृष्ण - यादव कुलमें पले बढे (यशोदा का नंदलाला इस नाम से जाने गए )

यदुवंशियों के पूर्वज भगवान श्री कृष्ण माने जाते हैं

----------


## Akash78

आप व्यर्थ की बात कर रहे हैं महोदय अगर आप को ऐसा लगता है तो -

कृष्ण - यादव कुलमें पले बढे (यशोदा का नंदलाला इस नाम से जाने गए )

यदुवंशियों के पूर्वज भगवान श्री कृष्ण माने जाते हैं

----------


## amar2007

> *जनाब 
> मै बता चूका हूँ की मै दर्शनशास्त्र और तर्कशास्त्र का विद्यार्थी रहा हूँ .तो अनुसंधान और खोजबीन का कार्य मेरे लिए अछूता नहीं है |
> मै ये भी कह चूका हूँ की मै अपने विचार रख रहा हूँ ...इसे क्यूँ नहीं समझ रहे आपलोग ?
> अगर परिपक्वता केवल स्वम के अनुसंधान से ही व्यक्त होती तो परिचर्चा , अध्ययन का तो कोई महत्व ही नहीं रहता ?*


रणवीर जी आपने बया और बन्दर वाली कहानी पढ़ी है जिसमें .....................

----------


## anushka

> आप व्यर्थ की बात कर रहे हैं महोदय अगर आप को ऐसा लगता है तो -
> 
> कृष्ण - यादव कुलमें पले बढे (यशोदा का नंदलाला इस नाम से जाने गए )
> 
> यदुवंशियों के पूर्वज भगवान श्री कृष्ण माने जाते हैं



भारतीय इतिहास अति प्राचीन है। पौराणिक वंशावली अधस्तात् दी गयी है। यह वंशावली कृत युग से द्वापर के अन्त तक की है। नीचे लिखी सूचियां मनु (प्रथम मानव) से आरम्भ होती हैं और भगवान कृष्ण की पीढी पर समाप्त होती हैं। पूरी वंशावली जो पुराणों मे उपलब्ध है, नन्द वंश तक की है।[1]

यह देखिये कि राम की पीढी ६५ है जबकि कृष्ण की ९४। इससे उनके बीच की अवधि का अनुमान बताया जा सकता है। इन पीढियों का जितना सम्भव था उतना समक्रमण किया गया है। भारत के प्राचीन सप्तर्षि पंचांग के अनुसार यह कालक्रम ६६७६ ईपू से आरम्भ होता है।[1]

उस काल के विभिन्न आर्य राजाओं के बारे में इन वंशावलीयों से बहुत ज्ञान मिलता है।

*यादवकुल*

*1 मनु | इला | पुरुरवस् | आयु | नहुष | ययाति | यदु | क्रोष्टु | 11 वृजिनिवन्त् | स्वाहि | रुशद्गु | चित्ररथ | शशबिन्दु | 21 पृथुश्रवस् | अन्तर | सुयज्ञ | उशनस् | शिनेयु | मरुत्त | 32 कम्बलबर्हिस् | रुक्मकवच | परावृत् | ज्यामघ | विदर्भ | 41 क्रथभीम | कुन्ति | धृष्ट | निर्वृति | विदूरथ | दशार्ह | व्योमन् | जीमूत | विकृति | भीमरथ | 51 रथवर | दशरथ | एकादशरथ | शकुनि | करम्भ | देवरात | देवक्षत्र | देवन | 61 मधु | पुरुवश | पुरुद्वन्त | जन्तु | सत्वन्त् | भीम | अन्धक | कुकुर | वृष्णि | कपोतरोमन | 80 विलोमन् | नल | अभिजित् | पुनर्वसु | उग्रसेन | कंस | 94 कृष्ण | साम्ब*

----------


## man-vakil

*वो लड़ते है उसके नाम पर अब उसे नहीं है खोजते,
वो महसूस करते है उसे पर, अब उसे नहीं सोचते,
चहु ओर फैली  हवाओं से उजालों तक वो ही छाया है,
करिश्मे उसके अज़ब, कभी रूप धर कही बिन-काया है,
कोई बोले उसे राम या कृष्ण कोई हो शिव ॐ से ही शुरू,
कोई सजदे कर बोले अल्लाह, कोई उच्चारे हे वाहे गुरु,
कभी ईसा है वो मेरा कभी गौतम बनके धरती पर आये वो,
कभी निरंकार है कभी अवतारों का ही कोई रूप सजाए वो,
वो है तो फिर बहस करने से, क्यूँकर ज्ञान हम ऐसे बघारे,
अरे वो है चहु ओर, हर जगहयहाँ वहां इर्द गिर्द बसता हमारे,
=====मन-वकील
*

----------


## anushka

> *वो लड़ते है उसके नाम पर अब उसे नहीं है खोजते,
> वो महसूस करते है उसे पर, अब उसे नहीं सोचते,
> चहु ओर फैली  हवाओं से उजालों तक वो ही छाया है,
> करिश्मे उसके अज़ब, कभी रूप धर कही बिन-काया है,
> कोई बोले उसे राम या कृष्ण कोई हो शिव ॐ से ही शुरू,
> कोई सजदे कर बोले अल्लाह, कोई उच्चारे हे वाहे गुरु,
> कभी ईसा है वो मेरा कभी गौतम बनके धरती पर आये वो,
> कभी निरंकार है कभी अवतारों का ही कोई रूप सजाए वो,
> वो है तो फिर बहस करने से, क्यूँकर ज्ञान हम ऐसे बघारे,
> ...


:clap::salut::anna:

----------


## Akash78

> *
> महोदय :nasrudin:फिर "आप" वही "चवन्नी छाप दलित सहित्य " किताब के पन्ने बटोर लाये ...कृपया इस "बकवास" किताब का शीर्षक एवं लिंक प्रदान करे" (हमारा भी सामान्य ज्ञान बढाइये) -:pointlol:
> 
> फिलहाल हम आपका कुछ "ज्ञानवर्धन" कर देते हैं -*:nono:
> 
> 
> भारतीय इतिहास अति प्राचीन है। पौराणिक वंशावली अधस्तात् दी गयी है। यह वंशावली कृत युग से द्वापर के अन्त तक की है। नीचे लिखी सूचियां मनु (प्रथम मानव) से आरम्भ होती हैं और भगवान कृष्ण की पीढी पर समाप्त होती हैं। पूरी वंशावली जो पुराणों मे उपलब्ध है, नन्द वंश तक की है।[1]
> 
> यह देखिये कि राम की पीढी ६५ है जबकि कृष्ण की ९४। इससे उनके बीच की अवधि का अनुमान बताया जा सकता है। इन पीढियों का जितना सम्भव था उतना समक्रमण किया गया है। भारत के प्राचीन सप्तर्षि पंचांग के अनुसार यह कालक्रम ६६७६ ईपू से आरम्भ होता है।[1]
> ...



*जानकारी बढाने का shukriya  मोहतरमा.. ...आप पड़ने में कमजोर रही हो शायद....कृपया प्रविस्ठी क्र.६०० को पुनः पड़ें..मैंने आपको..श्री कृष्ण जी की वंशावली ही बताई है.....वे चन्द्र वंश के छत्रिय थे...आपने तो उन्हें मनु से जोड़कर...ब्राम्हण ही बना डाला...कभी आप उन्हें यादव कहती है...कभी कुछ ..और...
साहित्य ..भी दलित होता है mujhe    आपसे ही पता चला...आपकी जानकारी के लिए  बता दू की ये जिस पुस्तक के पन्ने है उसे एक सुधारवादी ब्राम्हण ज्योतिषाचार्य ,विद्यानिधि ,ज्योतिर्भुषण द्वारा .लिखा गया है...प्रथम संस्करण १९४४ में प्रकाशित हुआ था..इसे निम्न सन्दर्भ ग्रंथो के आधार पर लिखा गया है...जिसमे यथा स्थान संस्कृत के मूल श्लोक सन्दर्भ ग्रंथों के क्रमांक सहित दर्ज  है....आपको कोई संका हो तो आप मूल ग्रंथो से मिलान क्यों नहीं कर लेती...आरक्षण का दंश में भी...कुछ उदाहरण दिए गए है......आपका यही atitude  रहा तो..और उदाहरण praman सहित दिए jawenge.......अब आप ही अनुमान कर ले की ये सभी ग्रन्थ क्या दलित साहित्य के है....*

----------


## Raman46

ईश्वर क्या है ? 

 जे .कृष्णमूर्ति 


प्रस्तुत हैं पुस्तक के कुछ अंश
‘ईश्वर क्या है ?’ जे.कृष्णमूर्ति की चर्चित और लोकप्रिय पुस्तकों में से एक है। यह पुस्तक उस पावन परमात्मा के लिए हमारी खोज को केंद्र में रखती है।
‘‘कभी आप सोचते हैं कि जीवन यांत्रिक है तथा कठिन अवसरों पर, जब दुख और असमंजस घेर लेते हैं तो आप आस्था की ओर लौट आते हैं, मार्गदर्शन और सहायता के लिए किसी परम सत्ता की ओर ताकने लगते हैं।’’
कृष्णमूर्ति उस ‘रहस्यमय परम सत्ता’ को जानकारी के क्षेत्र में लाने के प्रयासों पर प्रश्नचिह्न लगाते हैं। उनके नाकाफीपन का व्यापक विवेचन करते हैं तथा यह स्पष्ट करते हैं कि जब हम अपनी वैचारिकता के माध्यम से खोजना बंद कर दें, केवल तभी हम यथार्थ सत्य अथवा आनंद की अनुभूति कर पाएंगे।

----------


## Raman46

प्राक्कथन
जिड्डू कृष्णमूक्ति का जन्म 1895 ई. में भारत के वर्तमान आंध्र प्रदेश राज्य में हुआ था। जब वे तेरह वर्ष के थे, तो थियोसोफिकल सोसाइटी ने उन्हें अपनी देख-रेख में ले लिया तथा यह घोषित किया कि उनमें आगामी विश्व-शिक्षक मैत्रेय बुद्ध का अवतरण होगा। इस अवतरण के विषय में सोसाइटी में पूर्व से ही मान्यता थी। बाद के वर्षों में कृष्णमूर्ति एक ऐसे प्रभावशाली और स्वतंत्रचेत्ता शिक्षक के रूप में हमारे सामने आते हैं, जिन्हें किसी श्रेणी में परिभाषित नहीं किया जा सकता; उनकी वार्ताएं तथा लेखन किसी भी धर्मविशेष से नहीं जुड़े हैं और उनकी शिक्षाएं केवल पूर्व तथा पश्चिम के लिए नहीं, अपितु संपूर्ण मानवता के लिए हैं। अपनी मसीहाई छवि को दृढ़तापूर्वक अस्वीकृत करते हुए कृष्णमूर्ति ने एक बड़े और समृद्ध संगठन को भंग कर दिया, जो उन्हीं को केंद्र में रखकर निर्मित किया गया था; उन्होंने स्पष्ट शब्दों में कहा कि सत्य एक ‘मार्गरहित भूमि’ है, और उस तक किसी भी औपचारिक धर्म, दर्शन अथवा संप्रदाय के माध्यम से नहीं पहुंचा जा सकता। 

इसके उपरांत कृष्णमूर्ति ने गुरु कहलाने से, जो विशेषण उन पर प्रायः आरोपित किया जाता रहा, आग्रहपूर्वक इनकार किया। पूरे विश्व में एक विशाल श्रोतावर्ग उनकी ओर आकर्षित होता रहा, किंतु कृष्णमूर्ति ने कभी सत्ता प्रामाण्य का दावा नहीं किया, शिष्य नहीं चाहे। वे समूह से नहीं, सीधे व्यक्ति से बात कर रहे थे, वह भी मित्र की तरह। उनकी शिक्षाओं के केंद्र में इस सत्य का बोध है कि इस समाज में कोई भी आधारभूत परिवर्तन केवल वैयक्तिक चेतना के रूपांतरण द्वारा ही लाया जा सकता है। धार्मिक और राष्ट्रवादी संस्कारों द्वारा मनुष्य को सीमित तथा विभाजित करने वाले प्रभावों को ठीक से समझ लेने की आवश्यकता पर उन्होंने निरंतर ज़ोर दिया। कृष्णमूर्ति ने एक खुलेपन की, परिधियों से स्वातंत्र्य की बात हमेशा उठाई-‘‘मस्तिष्क में वह विराट अवकाश, जिसमें वह अकल्पनीय ऊर्जा है।’’ ऐसा प्रतीत होता है कि यही उनकी सर्जनात्मकता का अक्षय स्रोत भी था और विश्व के विभिन्न स्थानों के, इतने विस्तीर्ण विविधता लिए लोगों के जीवन की दिशा बदल देने वाले उनके शब्दों के उनकी उपस्थिति के गहन अमुखर प्रभाव की कुंजी भी इसी में छिपी है। 

1986 ई. में नब्बे वर्ष की आयु में अपनी मृत्यु तक कृष्णमूर्ति पूरे विश्व में विभिन्न स्थानों पर अपनी बात कहते रहे। उनकी वार्ताएं व संवाद, दैनंदिनियां व पत्र पाठ से अधिक पुस्तकों में संगृहीत हैं। शिक्षाओं के इस विशाल भंडार से विविध विषयों पर आधारित प्रस्तुत पुस्तकमाला का संकलन किया गया है। प्रत्येक पुस्तक एक ऐसे विषय को केंद्रबिंदु बनाती है, जिसकी हमारे जीवन में विशिष्ट प्रासंगिकता तथा महत्त्व है। यह पुस्तक ईश्वर क्या है ? इसी माला का एक पुष्प है।

----------


## Raman46

एक
मन ज्ञात है; ज्ञात वह है जिसका अनुभव हम कर चुके हैं। उसी माप से हम अज्ञात को जानने का प्रयास करते हैं। किंतु यह बात स्पष्ट है कि ज्ञात कभी अज्ञात को नहीं जान सकता; यह केवल उसी को जान सकता है जिसका अनुभव इसने किया है, जो इसने सीखा है, संचित किया है। क्या मन अज्ञात को जानने की अपनी असमर्थता के सत्य को देख सकता है ?
निश्चित ही, यदि मैं स्पष्ट रूप से देख लूं कि मेरा मन अज्ञात को नहीं जान सकता, तो भीतर पूर्णतः मौन होता है। यदि मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि मैं ज्ञात की क्षमताओं से अज्ञात पर पकड़ बना सकता हूं, तो मैं बहुत शोर मचाता हूं, बातें करता हूं, मैं इस तक पहुंचने का कोई मार्ग खोजने का प्रयास, करता हूं, परंतु यदि मन को, अज्ञात को जानने हेतु अपनी पूर्ण अक्षमता का एहसास हो जाए, यदि इसे इस बात का बोध हो जाए कि यह अज्ञात की ओर एक कदम भी नहीं बढ़ा सकता, तब क्या होता है ? तब मन चुप हो जाता है। यह हताश नहीं है, अब यह कुछ भी नहीं खोज रहा है। 

खोज की गतिविधि ज्ञात से ज्ञात की ओर ही हो सकती है; मन तो बस यही कर सकता है कि जान ले कि यह गतिविधि अज्ञात को कभी नहीं खोज पाएगी। ज्ञात की ओर से की गई प्रत्येक चेष्टा ज्ञात के क्षेत्र में ही होती है। यही एक बात है जो मुझे महसूस करनी होगी, जिसका मुझे प्रत्यक्ष बोध करना होगा। तब बिना किसी उद्दीपन के, बिना कोई प्रयोजन बीच में लाए, मन मौन हो जाता है। 

क्या इस बात की तरफ आपका कभी ध्यान नहीं गया कि प्रेम मौन होता है ?-यह किसी का हाथ पकड़ते समय, या स्नेहपूर्वक किसी बच्चे को निहारते हुए अथवा संध्या के सौंदर्य को ग्रहण के क्षणों में हो सकता है। प्रेम का कोई अतीत या भविष्य नहीं होता, और इसीलिए इसमें मौन असाधारण अवस्था होती है। और बिना इस मौन के, जो कि पूर्ण रिक्तता है, सर्जन होता ही नहीं। अपनी क्षमताओं में आप बड़े चतुरे हो सकते हैं; किंतु जहां सर्जन नहीं है, वहां विनाश है, क्षय है, और तब मन का क्षरण होने लगता है, वह मुरझा जाता है, बिखर जाता है। जब मन रिक्त, मौन होता है, जब यह पूर्ण निषेध की अवस्था में होता है-जो स्तब्धता नहीं है, न ही विधिपरक होने का विपरीत है, अपितु एक पूर्णतः भिन्न अवस्था है जिसमें समस्त विचार का अवसान हो गया है-केवल तभी उसका आविर्भाव संभव है, जो अनाम है।

----------


## Akash78

.......अब आप ही अनुमान कर ले की ये सभी ग्रन्थ क्या दलित साहित्य के है....

----------


## Raman46

दो



जीवन के बारे में यंत्रवादी मत यह है कि मनुष्य चूंकि अपने वातावरण तथा विविध प्रतिक्रियाओं का परिणाम मात्र है, जो केवल इंद्रियों द्वारा ही प्रत्यक्ष हो सकता है, इसलिए वातावरण तथा प्रतिक्रियाएं एक ऐसी बुद्धिसंगत प्रणाली द्वारा नियंत्रित होनी चाहिए जिसमें व्यक्ति को केवल बने-बनाए ढांचे के भीतर ही कार्य करने की अनुमति हो। कृपया जीवन के प्रति इस यंत्रवादी दृष्टि के पूरे निहितार्थ को समझ लीजिए। यह मत किसी परम, लोकोत्तर, सत्ता की कल्पना नहीं करता है, ऐसा कुछ नहीं है जो निरंतर बना रहे; यह मृत्यु के बाद किसी प्रकार के जीवन को स्वीकार नहीं करता है; इसके अनुसार जीवन और कुछ नहीं बस एक अल्प अवधि है जो पूरी तरह मिट जाने की ओर अग्रसर है। चूंकि मनुष्य पर्यावरणीय प्रतिक्रियाओं के परिणाम के अतिरिक्त कुछ नहीं है, उसका संबंध बस अपनी स्वार्थपूर्ण सुरक्षा से है, इसलिए शोषण, क्रूरता तथा युद्ध के तंत्र की निर्मिति में उसका योगदान रहा है। इसलिए उसके क्रियाकलापों को परिवेश के परिवर्तन व नियंत्रण द्वारा ही ढालना और संचालित करना पड़ेगा। 

फिर वे लोग हैं जो इस मत को स्वीकार करते हैं कि मनुष्य सारभूत रूप से दिव्य है, उसकी नियति किसी परम प्रज्ञा द्वारा नियंत्रित व निर्देशित है। ये दावा करते हैं कि ये ईश्वर, पूर्णता, स्वतंत्रता, आनंद अस्तित्व की एक ऐसी अवस्था की खोज कर रहे हैं जिसमें सभी व्यक्तिपरक अंतर्दंद्व समाप्त हो जाते हैं। मनुष्य के भाग्य को निर्देशित करने वाली सर्वोच्च सत्ता में उनका विश्वास आस्था पर आधारित है। वे कहेंगे कि हम लोकोत्तर सत्ता या उच्चतम प्रज्ञा ने ही संसार का निर्माण किया है तथा ‘मैं’, अहं, व्यक्ति अपने आपमें शाश्वत है वह उसमें नित्यता का गुण है।

कभी आप सोचते हैं कि जीवन यांत्रिक है, तथा अन्य अवसरों पर जब दुख और असमंजस घेर लेते हैं तो आप आस्था की ओर लौट आते हैं, मार्गदर्शन और सहायता के लिए किसी परम सत्ता की ओर ताकने लगते हैं। आप इन दो विपरीत ध्रुवों के बीच डोलते रहते हैं, जबकि इन विपरीत ध्रुवों के भ्रम को समझ कर ही आप स्वयं को सीमाओं तथा अटकावों से मुक्त कर सकते हैं। आप प्रायः कल्पना कर लेते हैं कि आप इनसे मुक्त हैं, किंतु आप उनसे मूलभूत रूप से मुक्त तभी हो पाते हैं जब आप इन सीमाओं के निर्माण की पूरी प्रक्रिया को समझ लेते हैं और इनका अंत कर देते हैं। आप यथार्थ को, ‘जो है’ उसे तब तक उसकी व्यापकता में नहीं समझ सकते जब तक अज्ञान की अनादि प्रक्रिया जारी है। जब यह प्रक्रिया थम जाती है, जिसने अपनी लालसा की ऐच्छिक गतिविधियों से स्वयं को बनाए रखा था, तब वह विद्यामान होता है जिसे कोई चाहे तो यथार्थ, सत्य, परमानंद कह सकता है।

----------


## Raman46

संभवतः इस बात का पता लगाने की कोशिश में कुछ समय देना श्रेयस्कर होगा कि क्या जीवन की कोई सार्थकता है भी। वह जीवन नहीं जो हम जी रहे हैं, क्योंकि आधुनिक अस्तित्व की सार्थकता तो न के बराबर है। हम जीवन को बौद्धिक अर्थवत्ता दे देते हैं, इसे हम सैद्धांतिक, बौद्धिक, आध्यात्मिक या (यदि आप इस शब्द का प्रयोग उचित समझें) रहस्यवादी अर्थ दे दिया करते हैं; इसमें गहरे मायने तलाशने का प्रयास करते हैं-जैसा कि कुछ लेखकों ने इस निराशजनक अस्तित्व से संत्रस्त होकर किया है, किसी जीवंत गहन, बुद्धिगत कारण का आविष्कार कर लिया है। और मुझे लगता है कि यह बात बहुत ही सार्थक होगी यदि हम भावनात्मक या बौद्धिक रूप से नहीं बल्कि वास्तविक, तथ्यपरक ढंग से स्वयं ही यह पता लगाएं कि क्या जीवन में ऐसा कुछ है जो वस्तुतः पावन है ? 

मन के अविष्कार नहीं, जिन्होंने जीवन को पवित्रता की एक भावना दे रखी है, अपितु क्या वास्तव में ऐसा कुछ है ? क्योंकि इस खोज में हम ऐतिहासिक रूप से और वस्तुस्थिति में भी अपने द्वारा बिताए जा रहे जीवन को देखते हैं-व्यापार प्रतिस्पर्द्धा, हताशा, अकेलापन दुश्चिंता एवं युद्ध में होने वाला विनाश तथा घृणा-इस तरह के जीवन का बहुत कम अर्थ है। हो सकता है हम सत्तर वर्ष जी लें, जिनमें से हमारे चालीस या पचास वर्ष किसी कार्यालय में एक से नित्यक्रम, ऊब और अकेलेपन में बीत जाएं, जिनका कुछ खास मतलब नहीं है। इस बात का एहसास होने पर पूर्वी विश्व में और यहां भी हम एक प्रतीक, एक धारणा, एक ईश्वर को अर्थवत्ता और औचित्य दे देते हैं- जो स्पष्टतः मन के ही अधिकार हैं। पूर्व में उन्होंने कहा है कि सबमें एक ही जीवन है, हत्या मत करो, ईश्वर प्रत्येक मनुष्य में विद्यामान है : विनष्ट मत करो। किंतु अगले ही क्षण वे एक दूसरे को वस्तुत:, शाब्दिक रूप से या व्यवसाय में विनष्ट कर रहे होते हैं तो जीवन के एकत्व और पावनता की इस धारणा का उनके लिए कोई ज्यादा मतलब है नहीं। 

पाश्चात्य जगत में भी जीवन की असलियत को-दैनिक जीवन की क्रूरता, आक्रामकता, निर्मम प्रतिस्पर्द्धा को स्पष्ट अनुभव करते हुए हम एक प्रतीक को अर्थवान बना लेते हैं, और ये प्रतीक बहुत पवित्र माने जाते हैं जिन पर सारे धर्म आधारित हैं। अर्थात् धर्मशास्त्रियों, पुरोहितों, संतों ने अपने कुछ निजी किस्म के अनुभव किए होते हैं और ये लोग जीवन को कोई तात्पर्य दे देते हैं, और हम अपने अर्थहीन नित्यक्रम, हताशा, अकेलेपन के चलते उन अर्थों से आसक्ति बना लेते हैं और यदि हम इन सभी प्रतीकों, छवियों, विचारों और विश्वासों से छूट सकें जिनका निर्माण हम सदियों-सदियों से करते रहे हैं और जिन्हें हमने एक पवित्रभाव दे दिया है, यदि हम इन बाहर से आरोपित संस्कारों से वास्तव में मुक्त हो सकें, तब हम संभवतः स्वयं से यह पूछ सकते हैं कि क्या ऐसा कुछ है जो सत्य है, जो वस्तुतः पावन है, पवित्र है। क्योंकि यही तो है जिसे मनुष्य इस विक्षोभ, हताशा, अपराध बोध तथा मृत्यु के बीच खोज रहा है। मनुष्य इसी अनुभूति को विविध रूपों में खोजता रहा है जो क्षणभंगुर से, समय के प्रवाह से परे हो। इस सुबह क्या हम कुछ समय इस चर्चा में लगा सकते हैं कि क्या ऐसा कुछ विद्यमान है ?-किंतु वह नहीं जो आप चाहते हैं, ईश्वर नहीं, कोई अवधारणा, कोई प्रतीक नहीं। क्या आप इस सबको एक तरफ हटा कर तब खोज में उतर सकते हैं। 

शब्द केवल संप्रेषण के माध्यम होते हैं, पर शब्द वस्तु नहीं हैं, और जब कोई शब्दों में उलझ जाता है तो उस प्रतीक, उन शब्दों, उन अवधारणाओं से स्वयं को छुड़ा पाना अति कठिन होता है, जिनसे अवबोध में वस्तुतः बाधा पड़ती है। यद्यपि शब्दों का प्रयोग तो करना ही पड़ता है, परंतु शब्द तथ्य नहीं होते। अतः यदि इस बारे में भी हम सजग सावधान रह सकें कि शब्द तथ्य नहीं हैं, तब इस प्रश्न में हम बहुत गहरे पैठना प्रारंभ कर सकते हैं। अर्थात मनुष्य ने अपने अकेलेपन और हताशा के चलते एक विचार को, हाथों से या मन से बनाई गई किसी छवि को पवित्रता प्रदान कर दी है। वह छवि ईसाई, हिंदू बौद्ध तथा उसी प्रकार औरों के लिए असाधारण रूप से महत्त्वपूर्ण बन गई है और उन सबने उस छवि में एक पवित्रता का भाव आरोपित कर दिया है। और क्या हम इस सबको एक तरफ हटा पाते हैं, शाब्दिक या सैद्धांतिक रूप से नहीं अपितु वस्तुतः इसे परे कर पाते हैं, इस तरह की गतिविधि की निरर्थकता को देख पाते हैं ? तब हम पूछना आरंभ कर सकते हैं-किंतु उत्तर देने वाला कोई है नहीं, क्योंकि स्वयं से किये गए किसी भी आधारभूत प्रश्न का किसी के द्वारा उत्तर दिया ही नहीं जा सकता, और अपने ही द्वारा तो एकदम नहीं।

 पर हम यह कर सकते हैं कि प्रश्न रखें और उस प्रश्न को खदकने दें, खौलने दें-उस प्रश्न को गतिशील होने दें, और उस प्रश्न का अनुसरण अंत तक करने की सामर्थ्य हममें होनी चाहिए। हम इस सुबह यही पूछ रहे हैं कि क्या कुछ ऐसा है जो प्रतीक के, शब्द के पार है, कुछ ऐसा, जो यथार्थ है, सत्य है, जो अपने आप में पूर्णतः पवित्र है।

----------


## Raman46

चार



प्रश्न : आज संसार में ईश्वर की बहुत सी अवधारणाएं हैं। आपका ईश्वर के संबंध में क्या विचार है ?

कृष्णमूर्ति : सबसे पहले हमें यह पता लगाना चाहिए कि अवधारणा से हमारा मतलब क्या है। सोचने की प्रक्रिया से हमारा क्या अभिप्राय है ? क्योंकि अंततः हम जब किसी अवधारणा को प्रतिपादित करते हैं, जैसे ईश्वर को ही लें, तो हमारा यह प्रतिपादन यह अवधारणा हमारे संस्कारों का ही परिणाम होती है। एक तो वे लोग हैं जिन्हें बचपन से ही ईश्वर को न मानने में प्रशिक्षित किया गया है; और दूसरे वे हैं जिन्हें ईश्वर में विश्वास का प्रशिक्षण मिला है, जैसे कि आपमें से अधिकतर हैं। अत: हम अपने प्रशिक्षण के अनुसार, अपनी पृष्ठभूमि के अनुसार, अपने मानसिक गठन, रुचियों-अरुचियों भय-आशाओं के अनुरूप ईश्वर की अवधारणा बना लेते हैं। तो स्पष्ट है कि जब तक हम अपने सोचने की प्रक्रिया को समझ नहीं लेते, मात्र ईश्वर की अवधारणाएं बना लेने का कोई अर्थ नहीं है। क्योंकि विचार तो अपनी रुचि के मुताबिक कुछ भी प्रक्षेपित कर सकता है। यह ईश्वर को निर्मित भी कर सकता है, नकार भी सकता है। हर व्यक्ति अपनी प्रवृत्तियों सुखों व पीड़ाओं के अनुसार ईश्वर को आविष्कृत अथवा विनष्ट कर सकता है। इसलिए जब तक विचार सक्रिय है, नुस्खे बना रहा है, कल्पना कर रहा है, तब तक जो समय से परे है उसे कभी नहीं खोजा जा सकता। ईश्वर का यथार्थ का अन्वेषण केवल तभी हो पाता है, जब विचार का समापन हो जाता है। 

अब, जब आप पूछते हैं, ‘‘आपका ईश्वर के बारे में क्या विचार है ?’’ तो आपने पहले से ही अपने विचारों की लीक बना ली है, है कि नहीं ? विचार ईश्वर को निर्मित कर सकता है तथा जो निर्माण इसने किया है, उसका अनुभव भी कर सकता है पर निश्चित ही वह सच्चा अनुभव नहीं है। यह तो विचार अपने प्रक्षेपण का ही अनुभव कर रहा है अतएव यह यथार्थ नहीं है। परंतु यदि आप और मैं इसकी गहराई को देख सकें, तो संभवतः विचारों के प्रक्षेपण मात्र से अधिक विराट किसी तत्त्व की अनुभूति कर पाएं। 

वर्तमान समय में, जब दिन-ब-दिन बाह्य रूप से असुरक्षा बढ़ रही है, तो स्वभावतः आंतरिक सुरक्षा के लिए भी लालसा तीव्र होती जा रही है। चूंकि हमें बाहर सुरक्षा नहीं मिल पाती है, अतः हम इसे एक अवधारणा, एक विचार में खोजने लगते हैं और तब वह निर्मित कर लेते हैं, जिसे हम ईश्वर कहते हैं तथा वही अवधारणा हमारी सुरक्षा बन जाती है। सुरक्षा खोजने वाला मन यथार्थ को, सत्य को नहीं पा सकता है। जो समय से परे है, उसे समझने के लिए, विचार के जाल का ध्वस्त होना अनिवार्य है। शब्दों, प्रतीकों, प्रतिमाओं के बिना विचार बना नहीं रह सकता केवल तब, जब मन खामोश होता है, अपनी उधेड़बुन से मुक्त होता है, तभी यथार्थ को खोज पाने की संभावना होती है। अतः यह पूछना कि ईश्वर है या नहीं, समस्या के प्रति अपरिपक्व प्रतिक्रिया है। ईश्वर के बारे में मतों का प्रतिपादन करना वस्तुतः बचकानी वृत्ति है। 
जो समय से परे है, उसकी अनुभूति, उसके बोध के लिए स्पष्टत: हमें समय की प्रक्रिया को समझना होगा। मन समय का परिणाम है, यह बीते हुए कल की स्मृतियों पर आधारित है। क्या कल जो बीतते जा रहे हैं, उन सबके गुणनफल से मुक्त होना संभव है ? निश्चित ही यह गंभीर समस्या है, यह विश्वास या अविश्वास का मामला नहीं है। 

विश्वास या अविश्वास करना तो अज्ञान की प्रक्रिया है, जबकि विचार के, समय में बांधने वाले लक्षण की समझ स्वतंत्रता लाती है और उसी में अन्वेषण हो पाता है। परंतु हममें से अधिकतर लोग विश्वास कर लेना चाहते हैं, क्योंकि यह ज्यादा सुविधाजनक रहता है। यह हमें सुरक्षा का, किसी समूह से जुडे़ होने का एहसास देता है। निश्चित रूप से यह विश्वास हमें पृथक करता है आप एक बात में विश्वास रखते हैं और मैं दूसरी में। तो विश्वास एक बाधा की तरह काम करता है, यह विघटन प्रक्रिया है। 

अतः महत्त्व विश्वास या अविश्वास को पोसने का नहीं, अपितु यह समझ लेने का है कि यह मन ही है, विचार ही है, जो समय का निर्माण करता है। विचार समय है, और विचार जो भी प्रक्षेपित करेगा, वह समय के अंतर्गत ही होगा, इसलिए विचार संभवतः अपने आप से परे जा ही नहीं सकता। जो समय के पार है उसकी खोज करने के लिए विचार का अंत हो जाना चाहिए और यह अत्यंत दुष्कर है, क्योंकि विचार का अवसान अनुशासन से, नियंत्रण से, अस्वीकार या दमन से नहीं हो सकता। विचार का अवसान तभी होता है, जब हम विचार करने की समस्त प्रक्रिया को समझ लेते हैं तथा विचारणा को समझने के लिए अपने आप को देखना-जानना आवश्यक है। विचार ही ‘स्व’ है, विचार वह शब्द है, जो ‘मैं’ के रूप में अपनी पहचान बना लेता है, तथा उच्च या निम्न, चाहे जिस स्तर पर ‘स्व’ को रखा जाए, होता यह विचार के ही क्षेत्र में है।

----------


## Akash78

.......अब आप ही अनुमान कर ले की ये सभी ग्रन्थ क्या दलित साहित्य के है....

----------


## Akash78

*ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है.....*

----------


## mangaldev

*COLOR="#FF0000"]अपनी आत्मा का परमात्मा से संपर्क कराने वालो को किसी भी प्रकार के शिविर, अन्यो के विचार या फिर स्थान विशेष की आवश्यकता नही होती है| विपस्सना जैसे शिविरों की जरुरत उन अज्ञानियों को होती है जो अपने आप में अधूरे होते है अपने आप को अंतरमुखी व साधक बना कर अपनी आत्मा को नही जान सकते है| जो आत्म-चिंतन करते है वो अपनी आत्मा को भलीभाती पहचानते है और उसी के माध्यम से परमात्मा को भी पहचान लेते है| जो अपने आप को छोड़ कर अन्य स्थानों व लोगो में आत्मा व परमात्मा को ढूढते है वे ढूढते ढूढते ही इस संसार से चले जाते है| उंहें ना तो आत्मा का ज्ञान हो सकता है और ना ही परमात्मा की पहचान संभव होती | क्योकि ऐसे लोग जीवन  भर इस विषय पर केवल मानसिक-अभ्यास ही करते रहते है| जब की यह आत्मा व परमात्मा मस्तिष्क की क्षमता से परे की बात है इसके लिए विपस्सना जैसे शिविरों या किसी किसी अन्य दिमाकी अभ्यास की कदापि आवश्यकता नही है| [/COLOR]*

----------


## mangaldev

*रणवीर जी 
आपने २७५४ वी पोस्ट पर लिखा था की ये तर्क क्या होता है| मेने इसी "तर्क" शब्द को परिभाषित किया है अथार्त आपको 
तर्क के बारे में मेरे स्पष्ट  विचार से अवगत करवाया है| में मानता हूँ की आपने दर्शन शास्त्र का अध्ययन किया है आपकी तर्क शक्ति भी गंभीर है और निष्पक्ष भी| 
इसीलिए आपने उस तत्व को इस पोस्ट के माध्यम से जीवन जीने के कारण को पहचान कर "मोह" का उल्लेख किया है| 
(मौत से डर होने की वजह मात्र यही है की इंसान को जीवित रहने का मोह है)  
इस मोह पर ही आप एकांत में बैठ कर आत्म-चिंतन करगे तो भी आत्मा को पहचाने में सफल हो जायेंगे| आत्मा को जाने बिना परमात्मा को नही जाना जा सकता| *

----------


## anushka

> *जानकारी बढाने का shukriya  मोहतरमा.. ...आप पड़ने में कमजोर रही हो शायद....कृपया प्रविस्ठी क्र.६०० को पुनः पड़ें..मैंने आपको..श्री कृष्ण जी की वंशावली ही बताई है.....वे चन्द्र वंश के छत्रिय थे...आपने तो उन्हें मनु से जोड़कर...ब्राम्हण ही बना डाला...कभी आप उन्हें यादव कहती है...कभी कुछ ..और...
> साहित्य ..भी दलित होता है mujhe    आपसे ही पता चला...आपकी जानकारी के लिए  बता दू की ये जिस पुस्तक के पन्ने है उसे एक सुधारवादी ब्राम्हण ज्योतिषाचार्य ,विद्यानिधि ,ज्योतिर्भुषण द्वारा .लिखा गया है...प्रथम संस्करण १९४४ में प्रकाशित हुआ था..इसे निम्न सन्दर्भ ग्रंथो के आधार पर लिखा गया है...जिसमे यथा स्थान संस्कृत के मूल श्लोक सन्दर्भ ग्रंथों के क्रमांक सहित दर्ज  है....आपको कोई संका हो तो आप मूल ग्रंथो से मिलान क्यों नहीं कर लेती...आरक्षण का दंश में भी...कुछ उदाहरण दिए गए है......आपका यही atitude  रहा तो..और उदाहरण praman सहित दिए jawenge.......अब आप ही अनुमान कर ले की ये सभी ग्रन्थ क्या दलित साहित्य के है....Attachment 196234*



*आपकी जानकारी थोड़ी और बढ़ने की आवश्यकता है मोहतरम*

कृपया मनु के बारे में जाने

मनु हिन्दू धर्म के अनुसार, संसार के प्रथम पुरुष थे। प्रथम मनु का नाम स्वायंभुव मनु था, जिनके संग प्रथम स्त्री थी शतरूपा। ये स्वयं भू यानि पृथ्वी से उत्पन्न होने के कारण ही स्वायंभू कहलाये। इन्हीं प्रथम पुरुष और प्रथम स्त्री की सन्तानों से संसार के समस्त जनों की उत्पत्ति हुई। मनु की सन्तान होने के कारण वे मानव या मनुष्य कहलाए। स्वायंभुव मनु को आदि भी कहा जाता है। आदि का अर्थ होता है प्रारंभ। सभी भाषाओं के मनुष्य-वाची शब्द मैन, मनुज, मानव, आदम, आदमी आदि सभी मनु शब्द से प्रभावित है। यह समस्त मानव जाति के प्रथम संदेशवाहक हैं। इन्हें प्रथम मानने के कई कारण हैं। सप्तचरुतीर्थ के पास वितस्ता नदी की शाखा देविका नदी के तट पर मनुष्य जाति की उत्पत्ति हुई। प्रमाण यही बताते हैं कि आदि सृष्टि की उत्पत्ति भारत के उत्तराखण्ड अर्थात् इस ब्रह्मावर्त क्षेत्र में ही हुई। मानव का हिन्दी में अर्थ है वह जिसमें मन, जड़ और प्राण से कहीं अधिक सक्रिय है। मनुष्य में मन की शक्ति है, विचार करने की शक्ति है, इसीलिए उसे मनुष्य कहते हैं। और ये सभी मनु की संतानें हैं इसीलिए मनुष्य को मानव भी कहा जाता है।

*मनुओं की संख्या*

हिंदू धर्म में स्वायंभुव मनु के ही कुल में आगे चलकर स्वायंभुव सहित कुल मिलाकर क्रमश: १४ मनु हुए। महाभारत में ८ मनुओं का उल्लेख मिलता है व श्वेतवराह कल्प में १४ मनुओं का उल्लेख है। इन चौदह मनुओं को ही जैन धर्म में कुलकर कहा गया है।[1]

* नाम*

चौदह मनुओं के नाम इस प्रकार से हैं:

   1. स्वायम्भु मनु
   2. स्वरोचिष मनु
   3. औत्तमी मनु
   4. तामस मनु
   5. रैवत मनु
   6. चाक्षुष मनु
   7. वैवस्वत मनु या श्राद्धदेव मनु
   8. सावर्णि मनु
   9. दक्ष सावर्णि मनु
  10. ब्रह्म सावर्णि मनु
  11. धर्म सावर्णि मनु
  12. रुद्र सावर्णि मनु
  13. देव सावर्णि मनु या रौच्य मनु
  14. इन्द्र सावर्णि मनु या भौत मनु


*संतानें*

स्वायंभुव मनु एवं शतरूपा के कुल पाँच सन्तानें हुईं थीं जिनमें से दो पुत्र प्रियव्रत एवं उत्तानपाद तथा तीन कन्याएँ आकूति, देवहूति और प्रसूति थे।

 कन्याएं

आकूति का विवाह रुचि प्रजापति के साथ और प्रसूति का विवाह दक्ष प्रजापति के साथ हुआ। देवहूति का विवाह प्रजापति कर्दम के साथ हुआ। कपिल ऋषि देवहूति की संतान थे। हिंदू पुराणों अनुसार इन्हीं तीन कन्याओं से संसार के मानवों में वृद्धि हुई।

* पुत्र*

मनु के दो पुत्रों प्रियव्रत और उत्तानपाद में से बड़े पुत्र उत्तानपाद की सुनीति और सुरुचि नामक दो पत्नी थीं। उत्तानपाद के सुनीति से ध्रुव तथा सुरुचि से उत्तम नामक पुत्र उत्पन्न हुए। ध्रुव ने भगवान विष्णु की घोर तपस्या कर ब्रह्माण्ड में ऊंचा स्थान पाया।

स्वायंभुव मनु के दूसरे पुत्र प्रियव्रत ने विश्वकर्मा की पुत्री बहिर्ष्मती से विवाह किया था जिससे उनको दस पुत्र हुए थे।

*कामायनी के मनु*

मनु कवि जयशंकर प्रसाद की कामायनी के भी मुख्य पात्र हैं। महाभारत में उल्लेखित वैवस्वत मनु का संबंध कामायनी के नायक से जोड़ा जा सकता है। कामायनी में मनु का चित्रण देवताओं से इतर मानवीय सृष्टि के व्यवस्थापक के रूप में विशेषतः किया गया है। देव सृष्टि के संहार के बाद वे चिंता मग्न बैठे हुए हैं। श्रद्धा की प्रेरणा से वे जीवन में फिर से रुचि लेने लगते हैं पर कुछ काल के बाद श्रद्धा से असंतुष्ट होकर उसे छोड़कर वे चले जाते हैं। अपने भ्रमण में वे सारस्वत प्रदेश जा पहुँचते हैं, जहाँ की अधिष्ठात्री इड़ा थी। इड़ा के साथ वे एक नई वैज्ञानिक सभ्यता का नियोजन करते हैं। पर उनके मन की मूल अधिकर की लिपसा अभी गई नहीं है। वे इड़ा पर अपना अधिकार चाहते हैं। फलस्वरूप प्रजा विद्रोह करती है, जिसमें मनु घायल होकर मूर्छित हो जाते हैं। श्रद्धा अपने पुत्र मानव के लिए हुए मनु की खोज में सारस्वत प्रदेश तक आ जाती है, जहाँ दोने का मिलन होता है। मनु अपनी पिछली भूलों के लिए पश्चात्ताप करते हैं। श्रद्धा मानव को इड़ा के संरक्षण में छोड़कर मनु को लेकर हिमालय की उपत्यका में चली जाती है, जहाँ श्रद्धा की सहायता से मनु आनंद की स्थिति को प्राप्त होते हैं।


*मनुस्मृति*
मुख्य लेख : मनुस्मृति

महाभारत में ८ मनुओं का उल्लेख है। शतपथ ब्राह्मण में मनु को श्रद्धादेव कहकर संबोधित किया गया है। श्रीमद्भागवत में इन्हीं वैवस्वत मनु और श्रद्धा से मानवीय सृष्टि का प्रारंभ माना गया है। श्वेत वराह कल्प में १४ मनुओं का उल्लेख है। महाराज मनु ने बहुत दिनों तक इस सप्तद्वीपवती पृथ्वी पर राज्य किया। उनके राज्य में प्रजा बहुत सुखी थी। इन्हीं ने मनुस्मृति नामक ग्रन्थ की रचना की थी जो आज मूल रूप में उपलब्ध नहीं है। उसके अर्थ का अनर्थ ही होता रहा है। उस काल में वर्ण का अर्थ रंग होता था और आज जाति।

प्रजा का पालन करते हुए जब महाराज मनु को मोक्ष की अभिलाषा हुई तो वे संपूर्ण राजपाट अपने बड़े पुत्र उत्तानपाद को सौंपकर एकान्त में अपनी पत्नी शतरूपा के साथ नैमिषारण्य तीर्थ चले गए लेकिन उत्तानपाद की अपेक्षा उनके दूसरे पुत्र राजा प्रियव्रत की प्रसिद्धि ही अधिक रही। स्वायम्भु मनु के काल के ऋषि मरीचि, अत्रि, अंगिरस, पुलह, कृतु, पुलस्त्य, और वशिष्ठ हुए। राजा मनु सहित उक्त ऋषियों ने ही मानव को सभ्य, सुविधा संपन्न, श्रमसाध्य और सुसंस्कृत बनाने का कार्य किया।

वर्तमान काल तक वराह कल्प के स्वायम्भु मनु, स्वरोचिष मनु, उत्तम मनु, तमास मनु, रेवत-मनु चाक्षुष मनु तथा वैवस्वत मनु के मन्वन्तर बीत चुके हैं और अब वैवस्वत तथा सावर्णि मनु की अन्तर्दशा चल रही है। सावर्णि मनु का आविर्भाव विक्रमी सम्वत प्रारम्भ होने से ५६३० वर्ष पूर्व हुआ था।

----------


## anushka

*मनु की संतानें ही आर्य-अनार्य में बँटकर धरती पर फैल गईं। पूर्व में यह सभी देव-दानव कहलाती थीं। इस धरती पर आज जो भी मनुष्य हैं वे सभी वैवस्वत मनु की ही संतानें हैं इस विषय में विद्वानों में मतभेद हैं। यह अभी शोध का विषय है।

भारतीय पुराणकार सृष्टि का इतिहास कल्प में और सृष्टि में मानव उत्पत्ति व उत्थान का इतिहास मवन्तरों में वर्णित करते हैं। और उसके पश्चात् मन्वन्तरों का इतिहास युग-युगान्तरों में बताते हैं।

'प्राचीन ग्रन्थों में मानव इतिहास को पाँच कल्पों में बाँटा गया है। (1). हमत् कल्प 1 लाख 9 हजार 8 सौ वर्ष विक्रमीय पूर्व से आरम्भ होकर 85800 वर्ष पूर्व तक, (2). हिरण्य गर्भ कल्प 85800 विक्रमीय पूर्व से 61800 वर्ष पूर्व तक, ब्राह्म कल्प 60800 विक्रमीय पूर्व से 37800 वर्ष पूर्व तक, (3). ब्राह्म कल्प 60800 विक्रमीय पूर्व से 37800 वर्ष पूर्व तक, (4). पाद्म कल्प 37800 विक्रम पूर्व से 13800 वर्ष पूर्व तक और (5). वराह कल्प 13800 विक्रम पूर्व से आरम्भ होकर इस समय तक चल रहा है।

अब तक वराह कल्प के स्वायम्भु मनु, स्वरोचिष मनु, उत्तम मनु, तमास मनु, रेवत-मनु चाक्षुष मनु तथा वैवस्वत मनु के मन्वन्तर बीत चुके हैं और अब वैवस्वत तथा सावर्णि मनु की अन्तर्दशा चल रही है। सावर्णि मनु का आविर्भाव विक्रमी सम्वत प्रारम्भ होने से 5630 वर्ष पूर्व हुआ था।'--श्रीराम शर्मा आचार्य (गायत्री शक्ति पीठ)

गिनीज बुक ऑफ वर्ल्ड रिकार्ड्स ने कल्प को समय का सर्वाधिक लम्बा मापन घोषित किया है।

त्रिविष्टप अर्थात तिब्बत या देवलोक से वैवस्वत मनु के नेतृत्व में प्रथम पीढ़ी के मानवों (देवों) का मेरु प्रदेश में अवतरण हुआ। वे देव स्वर्ग से अथवा अम्बर (आकाश) से पवित्र वेद पुस्तक भी साथ लाए थे। इसी से श्रुति और स्मृति की परम्परा चलती रही। वैवस्वत मनु के समय ही भगवान विष्णु का मत्स्य अवतार हुआ।

वैवस्वत मनु की शासन व्यवस्था में देवों में पाँच तरह के विभाजन थे: देव, दानव, यक्ष, किन्नर और गंधर्व। वैवस्वत मनु के दस पुत्र थे। इल, इक्ष्वाकु, कुशनाम, अरिष्ट, धृष्ट, नरिष्यन्त, करुष, महाबली, शर्याति और पृषध पुत्र थे। इसमें इक्ष्वाकु कुल का ही ज्यादा विस्तार हुआ। इक्ष्वाकु कुल में कई महान प्रतापी राजा, ऋषि, अरिहंत और भगवान हुए हैं। इति।*

----------


## Raman46

> प्रिय मित्रों ,यदि आप लोगों ने एक दुसरे को टारगेट करके प्रविष्टियाँ करनी बंद न की तो सूत्र को बंद किया जा सकता है |





> मित्रो
> मैं ईश्वर में विश्वास करता था, करता हूँ लेकिन अक्सर मैं भगवान से(मन ही मन) कहा करता था कि अगर तू है तो कुछ तो ऐसा कर या दिखा कि मैं पूर्ण विश्वास से मानूँ कि तू है।
> आज मैं कह सकता हूँ कि भगवान ने मेरी बात सुनी और उसने कुछ ऐसा किया, दिखाया कि वो है।
> मेरे जीवन में ऐसा कुछ पारलौकिक, अलौकिक घटित हो रहा है जिससे मैं यह कह सकता हूँ भगवान है।





> *विज्ञान के अनुसार हर वस्तु एटम से बनी है तो ये अदृश्य जीव भी एटम से बने होंगे?*





> *आम इंसान के पास तो इतना अधिकार तक नहीं है की उस शक्ति के अस्तित्व पर प्रश्न खड़ा कर सके! ये सिर्फ और सिर्फ श्रद्दा और विश्वास पर निर्भर करता है!
> जिस दिन कुछ ऐसा आपके साथ हो गया तब आप भी भगवान् को माने लगोगे, तब तक हो सके तो थोडा सोच समझ बात करें उस शक्ति के बारे में! उसने जो जिंदगी दी है, उसका शुक्रिया अदा कीजिये!*





> क्या आप इस बात को मानते हैं कि परमाणु में इलेक्टॉन नाभिक के चारों ओर चक्कर काटते हैं?





> * 
> श्री मान  रणवीर साहब वन्दे -मातरम दोस्त 
> 
> दोस्त कहना चाहूँगा  यह एक आस्था और विश्वास का सवाल   है / किसी के मानने या ना मानने से सचाई तो नही बदल जायेगा /  सूरज  कि दिशा नही बदलेगी / आश्मान निचे नही आ जायेगा / इश्वर एक उनिभ्र्सल  ट्रुथ  है /एक शक्ति है /  jo  हर जगह व्याप्त है /कण कण में उनका वाश है /वो आप भी हो सकते है /क्या आपने अपने बारे में आज तक जान पाया है कि कौन है आप ? आप का सं चालन  कहाँ से हो रहा है/ शरिर   के वो कौन सा हिस्सा है jo इसे चला रहा हे ? क्या जान पायेन  है इसे ? दोस्त अगर आप अपने आप को नही जन पाए फिर भी आप का स्तित्व   है / लोग अपने asli   पिता तक को नही जान पाते है ? unhe तो अपनी माता से कही गयी बात पर ही भरोषा karna होता है / आप कहेंगे कि डीनये  से  जान पाते है/ अगर मान लें डीएनए नही मैच किया तो तब आप क्या कहेंगे /कोई न कोई का डीएनए तो होगा ही /फिर आप उसे कैसे पता लगायेंगे कि वो सकस कौन है ?  क्या वो नही है?  कही न कही तो वो होगा ही / पर आप खोज  नही पा रहे है / क्या इससे सच बदल जायेगा / नही ना / सच तो सच है / इश्वर अनादी है सर्व shkti  मान है /सर्व व्यापी है /हम में आप में हर उस जिव हें .. es    जगत में / इसी लिए मैंने पहले ही कहा किसी के मानने या न मानने से सच को नही बदला जा सकता है वैसे ही इस्वर को झुठलाना बचपना ही होगा दोस्त /*


 



> बस ऐसे ही भगवान के होने का आभास, अहसास सक्षम व्यक्तियों को हो जाता है ! या यों कहें कि जिसको वो अपने होने का अहसास कराना चाहता है उसे हो जाता है।





> जी हाँ ! अभी तो पश्चिमी विज्ञान अपनी शैशव अवस्था में है। 
> हां, भारत में रामायण काल और महाभारत काल में विज्ञान काफ़ी विकसित था। 
> जैसे जैसे विज्ञान विकसित होगा, भगवान के बारे में भी गुत्थियाँ खुलेंगी।
> आज का विज्ञान सिर्फ़ उस बात को मानता है जिसे वो जानता है।
> अगर आज से दो सौ साल पहले कोई कहता कि इन्सान हजारों मील दूर से आपस में बात कर सकता है तो ?
> तो क्या उस समय का विज्ञान, वैज्ञानिक इस बात को मान लेते?





> क्या आप बता सकते हैं कि विज्ञान टेलीपैथी में कौन से उपकरण प्रयोग करता है, कौन सी तरंगें प्रयोग की जाती है और कौन सी उर्जा का प्रयोग होता है?
> जिस तरह विज्ञान उन सभी को मोबाइल फ़ोन उपलब्ध करा सकता है जो इसे पाना चाहते हैं और पैसे खर्च कर सकते हैं क्या उसी तरह विज्ञान किन्ही चाहवान व्यक्तियों को टेलीपैथी की सुविधा उपलब्ध करा सकता है ?





> इसी तरह भगवान का आभास भी उन्हीं लोगों को होता है जो इसके योग्य होते हैं।
> टेलीपैथी में यदि किन्हीं दो व्यक्तियों (क और ख) के बीच सम्बन्ध स्थापित होता है तो आपके अनुसार वो दोनों टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। इसी तरह दो अन्य व्यक्ति (ग और घ) आपस में टेली पैथी से सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं तो वो दोनों भी योग्य हुए।
> अब चार व्यक्ति(क ख ग घ ) टेलीपैथी के योग्य हैं। तो क्या ये दो जोड़े आपस में साथी बदल कर( क और ग : ख और घ ) भी सम्पर्क कर सकते हैं?





> जो भगवान को समझ लेता है भगवान उसी के लिए है।
> जब हमें समझ आती है तभी हम ईश्वर के बारे में समझ आती है। नासमझ को ईश्वर की समझ कहाँ !





> *शायद ये सब विश्वास कि बुनियाद पर टिका है! वैसे भी खा जाता है कि विश्वास करो तो गंगा भी माँ है और नहीं तो बहता पानी! भगवान् आप सभी का भला करे! प्रार्थना करते हैं कि आप सभी के जीवन में कुछ ऐसा सुखमय हो जिससे आपको उसकी शक्तिओं का एहसास हो!*





> *मैं इस प्रविष्टि के उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ।*





> जी नहीं ! यह सम्भव नहीं !





> अगर आप किसी ऐसे व्यक्ति को जानते हैं तो कोशिश कीजिए।
> मैं जिनको जानता हूँ उनमें तो यह सम्भव नहीं।





> बहुत कठिन है कीचड़ में रहकर अनछुए कमल जैसा जीवन जीना। बहुत कठिन है कान के होने पर भी शब्दों को न सुनना, आंख के होने पर भी दृश्य को न देखना, नाक के होने पर भी गंध को न सूंघना, जिह्वा के होने पर भी स्वाद को न चखना, त्वचा के होने पर भी स्पर्श न करना। यह असंभव सी जीवनशैली है। 
> 
> इसका आध्यात्मिक समाधान यह है कि सब कुछ करें, किंतु उसके साथ प्रिय-अप्रिय का भाव न रखें। प्रतिक्रिया हमें अपने स्वभाव से दूर ले जाती है। हम संसार में जीएं, पर इसके प्रति विरक्ति का भाव भी बनाए रखें। इसी की विवेचना धर्मग्रंथों में देखने को मिलती है। 
> 
> सांसारिक जीवन में हम नाना प्रकार के प्रलोभनों से घिरे रहते हैं। भौतिक पदार्थों का आकर्षण इतना प्रबल होता है कि हम निरंतर उनका संचय करते जाते हैं। पदार्थ किसी को नहीं बांधता, हम ही बेजान पदार्थों की मूर्च्छा में बंधकर रह जाते हैं। उनके प्रति हमारी आसक्ति दिन-ब-दिन बढ़ती जाती है। यह आसक्ति ही है कि दौलत बैंक में होती है और उसका नशा आदमी के भीतर। 
> 
> हाल ही में मृत्यु से जूझते एक साधु को देखा, जिसके हाथ अंतिम सांसें गिनते हुए कुछ टटोल रहे थे। पता चला कि वह अपनी पोटली खोज रहा है, जिसमें उसकी जमा- पूंजी थी। परिग्रह की माया ही कुछ ऐसी है, जो किसी को नहीं छोड़ती। अपरिग्रह भवसागर से तारता है, जबकि परिग्रह डुबोता है। 
> 
> यह परिग्रह ही है, जो मन में अलगाव पैदा करता है, जिससे 'मैं' और 'तुम' के बीच आदमी खड़ा हो जाता है। इसी से अतृप्ति जागती है। जो सब कुछ पास होने पर भी 'अभी और चाहिए' की प्यास को जगाती है। यह इतनी नशीली होती है कि बुराई को बुरा जानते हुए भी हम स्वयं को उससे बचा नहीं पाते हैं। 
> ...


[B]दोस्तों इस सूत्रा पर इतने सारे तर्क वितर्क (कुतर्क ) हो चुके है ,फिर भी अगर कई इसे स्वीकार करने को तैयार नही .........इसका मतलब ये हुआ की अब इस सूत्र का बना रहना कोई औचित नही रह जाता है ?? अतः पर्वंधन से अनुरोध है कि बिना बिलब्म किये सूत्रा को बंद कर दिया जाय  / धन्यवाद [/B]

----------


## Raman46

अपरिग्रह और परिग्रह में जिस तरह जमीन - आसमान का अंतर है , उसी तरह सुख - सुविधाएं उपलब्ध होना और सुविधावादी बनना - इन दोनों में बहुत अंतर है। एक है आवश्यकता और उपयोगिता का दृष्टिकोण , दूसरा है उपभोग और आकांक्षाओं की पूर्ति का प्रयत्न। आवश्यकता है भौतिक चकाचौंध और तृप्ति की भागदौड़ में जीवन मूल्यों को सुरक्षा देने की। स्वयं चैन से रहते हुए दूसरों को भी चैन से जीने देने की ।

----------


## anushka

> *.साहित्य ..भी दलित होता है mujhe    आपसे ही पता चला......Attachment 196234*


*
क्या कभी आपने इस चिड़िया का नाम नहीं सुना महोदय* 
-
*भारतीय दलित साहित्य अकादमी*

*दलित साहित्य*


दलित साहित्य में हम उस साहित्य की बात करतें हैं जो समाज के उस वर्ग के विषय में लिखा जाता हैं जो सदियों तक सामाजिक जंजीरों मे जकड़े रहे, जिन्हे शिक्षा, समानता, स्वतंत्रता, सदभावना, आदि से वंचित रखा गया । दलित साहित्य में इसी दशा को कुछ शिक्षित दलितो ने साहित्य के रूप मे उकेरा तथा आम जनता तक अपनी भावनाओं को लेखों, कविताओं, निबन्धों, जीवनियों, कटाक्छों, व्यंगों, कथाओं आदि के रुप में पहुंचाया |
*
अब जब दलित बंधू अपने साहित्य के मध्याम से "धर्म" के प्रति अपनी  उलजुलूल की बकवास कर के अपनी  भड़ास निकालेंगे तो उसे क्या कहा जायेगा मित्र ..."खिस्सिआनि बिल्ली खम्भा नोचे"   या कुछ और...*

----------


## Ranveer

> *रणवीर जी 
> आपने २७५४ वी पोस्ट पर लिखा था की ये तर्क क्या होता है| मेने इसी "तर्क" शब्द को परिभाषित किया है अथार्त आपको 
> तर्क के बारे में मेरे स्पष्ट  विचार से अवगत करवाया है| में मानता हूँ की आपने दर्शन शास्त्र का अध्ययन किया है आपकी तर्क शक्ति भी गंभीर है और निष्पक्ष भी| 
> इसीलिए आपने उस तत्व को इस पोस्ट के माध्यम से जीवन जीने के कारण को पहचान कर "मोह" का उल्लेख किया है| 
> (मौत से डर होने की वजह मात्र यही है की इंसान को जीवित रहने का मोह है)  
> इस मोह पर ही आप एकांत में बैठ कर आत्म-चिंतन करगे तो भी आत्मा को पहचाने में सफल हो जायेंगे| आत्मा को जाने बिना परमात्मा को नही जाना जा सकता| *


मित्र
वास्तव में जिस मोह को आप समझ रहें हैं वो मेरे मोह से पृथक है 
मेरे मोह का अर्थ तृष्णा है जिसके  जाल में फंसकर व्यक्ति जीवन मरण के चक्र के मुक्त नहीं हो पाता.
इसमें आत्मा के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं है |\

----------


## Ranveer

कई पोस्ट मिटा दी गयी है . अब ,मुझे नहीं पाता  की कौन किस तरह की प्रतिक्रिया दे रहा था . 

खैर अच्छी प्रतिम्क्रिया के उम्मीद में मैं ईश्वरवादी से एक सवाल पूछना चान्हुंगा की नैतिक अवस्था क्या होती है ?
थोड़ा विस्तार में बताएं .

----------


## mangaldev

> शताब्दियों से मुसलमान अपने धर्म-गुरुयों से यह सुनता आया है की जो देश इस्लामी कानूनों के अनुसार नहीं चलता हो, उसे "दारुल-हरब" समझो ,शत्र्युओं का देश समझो और ऐसे देश में प्रच्छन विद्रोही बन कर निवास करो .आज भारत में ऐसे मुसलमान हैं या नहीं जो इस देश को दारुल-हरब समझते हैं ,ये बतानाआसान नहीं है


ओबामा जी 
*जिस प्रकार के इस्लाम का उल्लेख कर रहे है उसे ना तो इस्लाम कहा जाता है और ना ही ऐसा कहने वालो को मुसलमान कहा जाता है| दिल्ली-शहर का ईमाम-बुखारी ऐसा कई  बार सार्वजनिकत्तोर  कह चुका है| वह कहता है इस्लाम ना तो किसी देश की आराधना को मानता है और ना ही माँ की आराधना को| उसने ऐसा ही एक दिन पहले अन्ना-हजारे के आन्दोलन से मुसलमानों को दूर रहने का सम्बन्ध में भी तर्क देते हुए कहाँ है| 

इस बात में भी कोई दम नही हैकि इस्लाम किसी प्रकार के सूफी-संतो या मजहबी-प्रचारकों द्वारा फेलाया गया है| मेने मो. बिन कासिम, गोरी-गजनी से लेकर ओरंगजेब तक के इतिहास को भालीभाती पढ़ा ही नही उस पर शोध भी किया है| इतिहास स्वमेव यह निश्चित करता हैकि इस्लाम सिर्फ और सिर्फ हथियारों की ताकत पर ही कबूल करवाया गया है| 
इस मंच पर बात ईश्वर (आत्मा व परमात्मा) के होने या ना होने के सम्बन्ध में हो रही है तो ये रिलिजन (इस्लाम व ईसाई) कहाँ से आ गये| हिन्दु, बोध,जैन,सिक्ख, विश्नोई,जसनाथी, या अन्य हिन्दुओ के समानांतर विचारधाराए व पंथ इस्लाम और ईसाई रिलिजन की भाति रिलिजन नही है| और ना ही इनमें रिलिजन-कट्टरता का कोई स्थान है| सामाजिक व जातिगत विभेद प्राचीन आर्यों द्रविड़ो व अन्य जनजातियो की कबीलायी परम्पराओं से लगातार चला आ रहा है| लेकिन हिन्दु-धर्म के ग्रंथो में इस परम्परा को जातीय समूह कम करने के उद्देश्य से चार-वर्णों की सामाजिक व्यवस्था देने के प्रयास ने इन्हें कम करने के बजाये अधिक कठोर बना दिया| विभेद घटने के बजाये बढ़ गए, इसमे कोई दो राय नही कि ये हिन्दु-धर्म की सबसे बड़ी बुराई भी है| जो हिन्दु-धर्म में ही नही समस्त भारतीय समाजो में व्याप्त है| इससे सिक्ख, जैन,बोध ही नही भारतीय-मुसलमान भी अछूते नही है| वे भी अपनी बेटियों का विवाह अपने ही सामान जाति, कुल या बिरादरी में ही करते हुए पाए जायेंगे| ऐसे में हिन्दु को ही इसके (जातिगत-भेद विभेद) लिए उत्तरदायी ठहराया जाना कहाँ तक उच्चित है|     
आत्मा व परमात्मा की बात वैदिक-ग्रन्थ करते है और उन्हें (आत्मा व परमात्मा को) नकारने की बात बोध व जैन ग्रन्थ करते, बताये जाते है लेकिन इन बोध-धम्म  व जैन-धर्म के अनुयायी इस बात पर टिकते भी नही है| ये बात खुल्लेतोर पर उसी विचार को नकार रही है जिसके मूलाधार पर ये खड़े है|  *

----------


## mangaldev

*




 Originally Posted by Ranveer


मित्र
वास्तव में जिस मोह को आप समझ रहें हैं वो मेरे मोह से पृथक है 
मेरे मोह का अर्थ तृष्णा है जिसके  जाल में फंसकर व्यक्ति जीवन मरण के चक्र के मुक्त नहीं हो पाता.
इसमें आत्मा के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं है |\


रणवीर जी
कबीर जी का दोहा पढ़े 
माया मारी ना मन मरा, मर मर गया शरीर |
आशा, तृष्णा ना मारी कह गए दास कबीर ||
जिसको में मोह कहता हूँ आप तृष्णा कहते है| 
जिसे में परमात्मा कहता हूँ उसे मुसलमान अल्लाह कहते है| 
जिसे में आत्मा कहता हूँ शायद वे उसे रूह कहते है|
लकिन आपके (विचार) तर्कों ने इसे नकारने की ठान रखी है| इसलिए आप इसे कुच्छ नही कह सकते|लेकिन आपके ही समानातर बोध-धम्म व जैन धर्म के अनुयायी आपकी ही विचारधारा को परमपरागत तरीके से मानते तो है लेकिन इसे व्यवहार में उतार नही पाते है क्योकि सत्य को नकारना मुश्किल ही नही ना-मुमकीन है|  *

----------


## mangaldev

> वास्तव में जिस मोह को आप समझ रहें हैं वो मेरे मोह से पृथक है 
> मेरे मोह का अर्थ तृष्णा है जिसके जाल में फंसकर व्यक्ति जीवन मरण के चक्र के मुक्त नहीं हो पाता.
> इसमें आत्मा के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं है| 
> मित्र
> वास्तव में जिस मोह को आप समझ रहें हैं वो मेरे मोह से पृथक है 
> मेरे मोह का अर्थ तृष्णा है जिसके जाल में फंसकर व्यक्ति जीवन मरण के चक्र के मुक्त नहीं हो पाता.
> इसमें आत्मा के लिए कोई स्थान नहीं है|


*कोन है वह? 
जो तृष्णा (मोह)  के कारण मृत्यु के उपरांत भी जीवन व मरण के चक्र से मुक्त नही हो पा रहा है| वह आत्मा है या आपने उसे कोई और नश्वर-पद्धार्थ या भावनात्मक  नाम देकर आत्मा के अस्तित्व को नकारने का प्रयास किया गया है?*

----------


## Ranveer

> *कोन है वह? 
> जो तृष्णा (मोह)  के कारण मृत्यु के उपरांत भी जीवन व मरण के चक्र से मुक्त नही हो पा रहा है| वह आत्मा है या आपने उसे कोई और नश्वर-पद्धार्थ या भावनात्मक  नाम देकर आत्मा के अस्तित्व को नकारने का प्रयास किया गया है?*


मित्र ॥
एक बार बुद्ध के विचारों का  और  शंकर के अद्वेत वेदान्त का अवलोकन करें । 
मुझे लगता है की आत्मा के विषय मे इनसे अच्छा विचार आपको कहीं नहीं मिल सकता । 
दोनों मे थोड़ा फर्क है पर इसे समझना सरल है । 
यहाँ पर पूरे विचार को लिख पाना संभव नहीं है , आप किसी पुस्तक का सहारा ले । 
न समझ पाने की स्थिति मे मै आपकी मदद कर सकता हूँ ।

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी आपने बया और बन्दर वाली कहानी पढ़ी है जिसमें .....................


हाँ जी :).....पढ़ा है ।

----------


## anushka

> मित्र ॥
> एक बार बुद्ध के विचारों का  और  शंकर के अद्वेत वेदान्त का अवलोकन करें । 
> मुझे लगता है की आत्मा के विषय मे इनसे अच्छा विचार आपको कहीं नहीं मिल सकता । 
> दोनों मे थोड़ा फर्क है पर इसे समझना सरल है । 
> यहाँ पर पूरे विचार को लिख पाना संभव नहीं है , आप किसी पुस्तक का सहारा ले । 
> न समझ पाने की स्थिति मे मै आपकी मदद कर सकता हूँ ।



हर इन्सान की रक्षक गीता ,

आज कल होड़ लगी हुई हे की किस का धर्म बडा हे कोनसा धर्म सचा हे मेरा तेरा या उसका ?
:bell:गीता शास्त्र ने तो साफ़-साफ़ कहा हे की यदि तुझे लगे कि दुसरे का धर्म तुझ से अछा हे तो भी अपने जन्म वाले धर्म को कभी भी ना त्यागना ,अपने स्वधर्म को ना त्यागना उसी स्वधर्म के कर्म को करता जा तू मोक्ष को प्राप्त हो जाए गा |:bell:

*आत्मा* - राम देह एक मन्दिर , जिस में आत्मा की मूर्ति । हृदय इस का स्थान हे , जिस में यह रहती । आत्मा न कभी मरती , ऐसा जाता हे कहा नित घुट-घुट कर मरती आत्मा को , आप ने देखा होगा फ़िर भी यह मरती नही , न कोई इसे मार सका न अग्नि जला सकी , न जल इसे गला ही सका एक देह को छोड़ , दूसरी में प्रवेश कर जाती यही आत्मा ,परमात्मा का अंश कहलाती जेसे तरल के रूप कई , जल पट्रोल मदिरा और दवाई सभी तरल ही कहलाते हें , इसी तरह आत्मा ही परमात्मा कहे जाते हें फ़िर भी लोग ,आश्चर्य से इसे देखते कोई भूतकहता इसे , कोई चुडेल या प्रेत भगवान कहते अर्जुन से , आत्मा परमात्मा का हे यही भेद :nono:

----------


## anushka

> कई पोस्ट मिटा दी गयी है . अब ,मुझे नहीं पाता  की कौन किस तरह की प्रतिक्रिया दे रहा था . 
> 
> खैर अच्छी प्रतिम्क्रिया के उम्मीद में मैं ईश्वरवादी से एक सवाल पूछना चान्हुंगा की नैतिक अवस्था क्या होती है ?
> थोड़ा विस्तार में बताएं .


*तत्व - ज्ञान झूठ के पांव नही होते सत्य की कोई काट नही होती एक झूठ को सचा साबित करने के लिए छतीस -प्रकार के झूठों का सहारा लेना पड़ता हे सत्य (ईश्वर) को साबित करने के लिए किसी प्रपंच की जरूरत नही होती*

----------


## r prasad

धर्म यद धारएत
धर्म वह है जिसे आप धारण करते है| अगर आपने चोरी शुरू कर दी तो आपका धर्म चोरी है|
 इंसान का धर्म इंसानियत है, इंसानियत से बढ़कर और कुछ नहीं |

----------


## amar2007

> हाँ जी :).....पढ़ा है ।


रणवीर जी  तो आप ये भी अच्छी तरह से समझते होंगे की छापखाने  से बहस करना व्यर्थ है क्योंकि उसमें समझ और तर्कशक्ति का अभाव होता है ! अगर छापखाने को छेड़ेंगे तो वो ज्यादा से ज्यादा कुछ उट पटांग ही छाप सकता है , इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं !

----------


## Ranveer

> हर इन्सान की रक्षक गीता ,
> 
> आज कल होड़ लगी हुई हे की किस का धर्म बडा हे कोनसा धर्म सचा हे मेरा तेरा या उसका ?
> :bell:गीता शास्त्र ने तो साफ़-साफ़ कहा हे की यदि तुझे लगे कि दुसरे का धर्म तुझ से अछा हे तो भी अपने जन्म वाले धर्म को कभी भी ना त्यागना ,अपने स्वधर्म को ना त्यागना उसी स्वधर्म के कर्म को करता जा तू मोक्ष को प्राप्त हो जाए गा |:bell:
> 
> *आत्मा* - राम देह एक मन्दिर , जिस में आत्मा की मूर्ति । हृदय इस का स्थान हे , जिस में यह रहती । आत्मा न कभी मरती , ऐसा जाता हे कहा नित घुट-घुट कर मरती आत्मा को , आप ने देखा होगा फ़िर भी यह मरती नही , न कोई इसे मार सका न अग्नि जला सकी , न जल इसे गला ही सका एक देह को छोड़ , दूसरी में प्रवेश कर जाती यही आत्मा ,परमात्मा का अंश कहलाती जेसे तरल के रूप कई , जल पट्रोल मदिरा और दवाई सभी तरल ही कहलाते हें , इसी तरह आत्मा ही परमात्मा कहे जाते हें फ़िर भी लोग ,आश्चर्य से इसे देखते कोई भूतकहता इसे , कोई चुडेल या प्रेत भगवान कहते अर्जुन से , आत्मा परमात्मा का हे यही भेद :nono:


*भाई , 
मुझे तो ईश्वर के होने पर ही शंका है तो धर्म  मानने की बात कहाँ उठती है । 
और मेरा विवेक यही कहता है की धर्म इंसानियत को प्राप्त करने की सीढ़ी मात्र है , इसमे अच्छा - बुरा करने को कोई स्थान ही नहीं होना  चाहिए । 

जहां तक मोक्ष प्राप्ति की बात है तो प्रत्येक धर्म मे इसके लिए रास्ते बताएं गए हैं , और  स्थान और परिस्थिति को भी महत्व दिया गया है |
गीता मैंने भी पढ़ा है और उसमे मात्र दुसरा अध्याय ही महत्वपूर्ण माना जाता है (जो प्राचीन भी है )
कई बातें जो उसमे मिलतीं हैं उसमे छेड़छाड़ की गयी प्रतीत होती है |

*

----------


## Ranveer

> *हा हा हा ...."शेर की पूंछ पर पैर रखेंगे" तो क्या होगा महोदय "
> 
> शेर को ललकारने से पहले सोचें ....अन्यथा इसी तरह के व्यर्थ के प्रलाप करते रहे* :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> *आब आप "दोनों मित्रगण" यह कहानी पढ़ें और अपनी अपनी भूमिकाओं पर गौर फरमायें * 
> 
> *मेंढक (सूत्रधार) और गिलहरी (amar2007)*
> ...


*भाई ,
मुझे आप पर तनिक भी गुस्सा नहीं आता ...आप बहुत अच्छा मनोरंजन कर रहे हैं |:pointlol:
लगे रहिये .....*

----------


## Ranveer

> धर्म यद धारएत
> धर्म वह है जिसे आप धारण करते है| अगर आपने चोरी शुरू कर दी तो आपका धर्म चोरी है|
>  इंसान का धर्म इंसानियत है, इंसानियत से बढ़कर और कुछ नहीं |


अच्छा लिखा है आपने .....:clap:

----------


## Ranveer

> [/COLOR] 
> [B]दोस्तों इस सूत्रा पर इतने सारे तर्क वितर्क (कुतर्क ) हो चुके है ,फिर भी अगर कई इसे स्वीकार करने को तैयार नही .........इसका मतलब ये हुआ की अब इस सूत्र का बना रहना कोई औचित नही रह जाता है ?? अतः पर्वंधन से अनुरोध है कि बिना बिलब्म किये सूत्रा को बंद कर दिया जाय  / धन्यवाद [/B]


*दोस्त .
बस इतना ही कह पाऊंगा की यदि उपरोक्त बातें आपको कुतर्क लग रहें हों तो इस सूत्र में आने का कष्ट न करें |
और यदि कोई विचार ( जो आपके स्वं के हों, कोपी पेस्ट की नहीं  ) रखतें हों ,तो अवश्य हमारे साथ बाटें
हमें बहुत खुशी होगी*

----------


## Ranveer

> क्या कभी आपने इस चिड़िया का नाम नहीं सुना महोदय
> -भारतीय दलित साहित्य अकादमी
> 
> दलित साहित्य
> 
> 
> दलित साहित्य में हम उस साहित्य की बात करतें हैं जो समाज के उस वर्ग के विषय में लिखा जाता हैं जो सदियों तक सामाजिक जंजीरों मे जकड़े रहे, जिन्हे शिक्षा, समानता, स्वतंत्रता, सदभावना, आदि से वंचित रखा गया ।  दलित साहित्य में इसी दशा को कुछ शिक्षित दलितो ने साहित्य के रूप मे उकेरा तथा आम जनता तक अपनी भावनाओं को लेखों, कविताओं, निबन्धों, जीवनियों, कटाक्छों, व्यंगों, कथाओं आदि के रुप में पहुंचाया 
> 
> अब जब दलित बंधू अपने साहित्य के मध्याम से"धर्म"के प्रति अपनी उलजुलूल की बकवास कर के अपनी  भड़ास निकालेंगे तो उसे क्या कहा जायेगा मित्र ..."खिस्सिआनि बिल्ली खम्भा नोचे"  या कुछ और...[/B]


*भाई 
मुझे खुशी है की आप कम से कम ये तो मानतें हैं की दलित सामाजिक जंजीरों मे जकड़े रहे, जिन्हे शिक्षा, समानता, स्वतंत्रता, सदभावना, आदि से वंचित रखा गया । 

मै दलित नहीं हूँ ये मै बता चूका हूँ ....*

----------


## anushka

> *भाई 
> मुझे खुशी है की आप कम से कम ये तो मानतें हैं की दलित सामाजिक जंजीरों मे जकड़े रहे, जिन्हे शिक्षा, समानता, स्वतंत्रता, सदभावना, आदि से वंचित रखा गया । 
> 
> मै दलित नहीं हूँ ये मै बता चूका हूँ ....*



*महोदय* :nasrudin: * इस बार से कब किसी ने इनकार किया (दलितों की दशा) लेकिन आज़ादी के बाद  उनकी दशा सुधरने के लिए ६४ साल का समय बीत चूका है वह भी "अत्यंत विशेष  प्रयासों के साथ जिनमें आरक्षण भी १ है". पर हर चीज़ की १ सीमा होती है और  इन विशेष प्रयासों एवं आरक्षण की सीमा कब की पार हो चुकी है अब केवल इस  "कोढ़" को "पोषित" किया जा रहा है जो "प्रतिभाओं के साथ सरासर" अन्याय है* 

*इया हद के बाद को "इन्हें' खुद ही शर्म आ जनि चाहिए (**अगर हो तो )** की यह अब तक "इस खैरात" को क्यों ले रहे हैं* :nono:

*और रही बात आप की* *"उद्घोषणा"* *की तो चोर भी यही कहता है "**मैं चोर नहीं हु**"* :pointlol::rofl:

----------


## Akash78

Re: ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है..... 

सूत्रधार महोदय "इश्वर और धर्म" को आप मानते नहीं "गीता" आपने पढ़ी है.
हे ज्ञान की देवी ..

मैंने पड़ी hai अभी भी मेरे हाथ में hai..श्री कृष्ण ने गीता में..वैश्य  एवं शुद्र दोनों को ही पापयोनि कहाँ hai ...जिसका अर्थ hai  'जिसकी उत्पात्ति  पाप से हुई hai  '

----------


## Akash78

हे ज्ञान की देवी ..

Attachment 197376

----------


## Akash78

हे ज्ञान की देवी 




yada yada hi dharmasy glanirbhavati bharatah.........

----------


## mangaldev

> रणवीर जी  तो आप ये भी अच्छी तरह से समझते होंगे की छापखाने  से बहस करना व्यर्थ है क्योंकि उसमें समझ और तर्कशक्ति का अभाव होता है ! अगर छापखाने को छेड़ेंगे तो वो ज्यादा से ज्यादा कुछ उट पटांग ही छाप सकता है , इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं !


*मेरे ख़याल से उपरोक्त से बड़ी उटपटांग बात इस सूत्र पर नही छापी जा सकती है? *

----------


## mangaldev

> एक बार बुद्ध के विचारों का और शंकर के अद्वेत वेदान्त का अवलोकन करें। मुझे लगता है की आत्मा के विषय मे इनसे अच्छा विचार आपको कहीं नहीं मिल सकता। दोनों मे थोड़ा फर्क है पर इसे समझना सरल है। यहाँ पर पूरे विचार को लिख पाना संभव नहीं है , आप किसी पुस्तक का सहारा ले। न समझ पाने की स्थिति मे मै आपकी मदद कर सकता हूँ।


रणवीर जी 
*[COLOR="#0000FF"]आत्मा विचार नही है इसलिए मैं उसे धम्म या धर्म वा धर्मग्रंथो, शिविरों, प्रवचनों में ढूढने का प्रयास नही करता| जो ऐसा करते है वे निश्चित ही अज्ञानी है| अपनी आत्मा का स्थान अपने आप में ही है उसे जानने का 
प्रयास करंगे तो एक दिन आप उसे अवश्य जान पायेंगे| बाकि तो आपको हर विचारक के भिन्न विचार इस सन्दर्भ में मिलेंगे| जो आपको भटका देंगे| क्योकि हर विचारक अपने विचार को बेहतर तरीके से चलाने के लिए पूरी मानसिक क्षमता के साथ अपनी बात आपके दिमाक में उतारेगा | इसलिए आत्मा-परमात्मा के मामले में कही भी भटकने की जरुरत नही है| बस इमानदारी व निष्पक्षता से अपने आप में झाकने की जरुरत है|  [/COLOR]*

----------


## Ranveer

> सूत्रधार महोदय "इश्वार और धर्म" को आप मानते नहीं "गीता" आपने पढ़ी है......?
> क्या किसी "कॉमिक्स" के roop में तो नहीं पढ़ी है बंधू...पढना और समझना में काफी "विभेद" है....पढ़ तो कोई भी लेगा पर समझेगा वाही जिसमें "बुद्धि होगी". 
> इश्वर आपको "सद्बुद्धि प्रदान करें"
> जय श्री कृष्ण


*दोस्त 
किसी धार्मिक ग्रन्थ को पढ़ने के लिए उस धर्म का होना आवश्यक तो नहीं है | 
हम गीता ..बाइबिल ...कुरआन ..सभी पढतें हैं ..इसका अर्थ ये नहीं हुआ की हम उस धर्म को ही मानतें हैं |
इन ग्रंथों में मानवता का सन्देश मौजूद है जो हर किसी के लिए उपयोगी है |
गीता के दूसरे अध्याय में आधुनिक जीवन की समस्याओं का हल मौजूद है जिससे कोई इनकार नहीं कर सकता |
ऐसी ही कई बाते बाइबिल में भी मौजूद है ..और कुरआन में भी |*

----------


## Ranveer

> *महोदय* :nasrudin: * इस बार से कब किसी ने इनकार किया (दलितों की दशा) लेकिन आज़ादी के बाद  उनकी दशा सुधरने के लिए ६४ साल का समय बीत चूका है वह भी "अत्यंत विशेष  प्रयासों के साथ जिनमें आरक्षण भी १ है". पर हर चीज़ की १ सीमा होती है और  इन विशेष प्रयासों एवं आरक्षण की सीमा कब की पार हो चुकी है अब केवल इस  "कोढ़" को "पोषित" किया जा रहा है जो "प्रतिभाओं के साथ सरासर" अन्याय है* 
> 
> *इया हद के बाद को "इन्हें' खुद ही शर्म आ जनि चाहिए (**अगर हो तो )** की यह अब तक "इस खैरात" को क्यों ले रहे हैं* :nono:
> 
> *और रही बात आप की* *"उद्घोषणा"* *की तो चोर भी यही कहता है "**मैं चोर नहीं हु**"* :pointlol::rofl:



*दोस्त ये सूत्र न तो दलित  पर है और न ही आरक्षण पर ..इस बात को समझें |
आरक्षण पर मै अपने विचार रख चूका हूँ ...


आप किसी अदालत में जाकर देखे की यदि किसी पर चोरी का झूठा इलज़ाम लगा हो तो क्या वो ये नहीं कहता की मैंने चोरी नहीं की है ?
अगर वो खुद को चोर मानने से इनकार कर दे तो क्या वो सचमुच चोर हो गया ...क्या इसे इन्साफ कहा जाएगा |
जहां तक मेरे दलित होने का प्रश्न है तो यदि मै सचमुच में दलित होता तो गर्व से लिखता की मै दलित हूँ |

आपसे एक बात कहूँगा की सूत्र से सम्बंधित तथ्य या विचार  ही यहाँ लिखे |
*

----------


## bullpower

ये  कचड़ा  अनुवाद जो तुम छाप रहे हो बता पूरी जानकारी दो किस( माँxxxxxxx) ने अनुवाद किया है 




> Re: ईश्वर....क्या सचमुच तू है..... 
> 
> सूत्रधार महोदय "इश्वर और धर्म" को आप मानते नहीं "गीता" आपने पढ़ी है.
> हे ज्ञान की देवी ..
> 
> मैंने पड़ी hai अभी भी मेरे हाथ में hai..श्री कृष्ण ने गीता में..वैश्य  एवं शुद्र दोनों को ही पापयोनि कहाँ hai ...जिसका अर्थ hai  'जिसकी उत्पात्ति  पाप से हुई hai  '
> 
> 
> Attachment 197374

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी 
> *[COLOR="#0000FF"]आत्मा विचार नही है इसलिए मैं उसे धम्म या धर्म वा धर्मग्रंथो, शिविरों, प्रवचनों में ढूढने का प्रयास नही करता| जो ऐसा करते है वे निश्चित ही अज्ञानी है| अपनी आत्मा का स्थान अपने आप में ही है उसे जानने का 
> प्रयास करंगे तो एक दिन आप उसे अवश्य जान पायेंगे| बाकि तो आपको हर विचारक के भिन्न विचार इस सन्दर्भ में मिलेंगे| जो आपको भटका देंगे| क्योकि हर विचारक अपने विचार को बेहतर तरीके से चलाने के लिए पूरी मानसिक क्षमता के साथ अपनी बात आपके दिमाक में उतारेगा | इसलिए आत्मा-परमात्मा के मामले में कही भी भटकने की जरुरत नही है| बस इमानदारी व निष्पक्षता से अपने आप में झाकने की जरुरत है|  [/COLOR]*


*मित्र ,

मैंने कई बार अपने अंदर गहराई तक झांकने  का प्रयास किया तो मुझे शून्य के अलावे कुछ नहीं दिखा |
मजबूरन मुझे विभिन्न विचारों पर गौर करना पड़ा ...जब इन विचारों गहराई से समझा तब जाकर संतुष्टि मिली |
मुझे तब यही महसूस हुआ की मै पूर्व में भटक रहा था |
मै मानता  हूँ की हर विचारक  के पास मानसिक क्षमता होती है ..पर यदि संतुष्टि को मंजिल माने तब ?
अब देखिये .....गीता में कई बातें   वर्तमान की समस्याओं  को सुलझाने  में सहायक है ...और कई बातें उलझन में डाल देती है |
अब इस स्थिति में केवल अच्छी बातों को ही स्वीकार किया जा सकता है |
ठीक उसी तरह हर धर्म में कुछ न कुछ खासियत है जिसका व्यक्ति सदुपयोग कर सकता है |
यदि हम दृढतापूर्वक अपने ही धर्म  को सही ठहराते  रहेंगे तो उन सब अच्छाइयों से महरूम हो सकतें हैं |
मैंने आपको बौद्ध और अद्वेत वेदान्त का अध्यन केवल जानकारी प्राप्त करने के लिए कहा था ..न की उसे मानने के लिए |
वास्तव में हमें जिस धर्म से संतुष्टि मिले उसे ही मानना चाहिए |

*

----------


## Devil khan

*मस्त है भाई .........मजा आ गया*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय रणवीर जी , आपके इस सूत्र की वजह से आज कई सारे अदभूत और अनोखे ग्यानियोँ के विचार पढने को मिला
मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि जिस किसी ने भी अपने विवेक के प्रकाश मेँ सभी तरह के दर्शनोँ को पढा हो और अपने विवेक से सभी पहलुओँ पर विचार किया हो तो क्या वह कभी भी ईश्वर और आत्मा जैसे विषयोँ पर उपलब्ध अपने जानकारी को अँतिम सत्य कहने का दावा कर सकता है ? 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय रणवीर जी , आपके इस सूत्र की वजह से आज कई सारे अदभूत और अनोखे ग्यानियोँ के विचार पढने को मिला
> मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि जिस किसी ने भी अपने विवेक के प्रकाश मेँ सभी तरह के दर्शनोँ को पढा हो और अपने विवेक से सभी पहलुओँ पर विचार किया हो तो क्या वह कभी भी ईश्वर और आत्मा जैसे विषयोँ पर उपलब्ध अपने जानकारी को अँतिम सत्य कहने का दावा कर सकता है ? 
> *


 आवारा जी ,आत्मा और इस्वर के विषय में स्पस्ट रूप  से हम तभी कुछ कह सकते हैं जब आप बताएं की आप इस्वर और आत्मा को कैसे परिभाषित करते हैं ? वैसे इतना तो हम स्पस्ट रूप से कह ही सकते हैं की जो जगत के कण कण को नियंत्रित रूप से संचालित करने वाली बात है और एक सरीर से निकलकर दुसरे सरीर में बिना किसी  परिवर्तन के आत्मा के घुसने वाली बात है , उसे हम मिथ्या मानते हैं .

----------


## anushka

> *प्रिय रणवीर जी , आपके इस सूत्र की वजह से आज कई सारे अदभूत और अनोखे ग्यानियोँ के विचार पढने को मिला
> मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि जिस किसी ने भी अपने विवेक के प्रकाश मेँ सभी तरह के दर्शनोँ को पढा हो और अपने विवेक से सभी पहलुओँ पर विचार किया हो तो क्या वह कभी भी ईश्वर और आत्मा जैसे विषयोँ पर उपलब्ध अपने जानकारी को अँतिम सत्य कहने का दावा कर सकता है ? 
> *


Friday, February 19, 2010 by Khushdeep Sehgal
जो दिखता है क्या वो हमेशा सच होता है...विश्वास या अंधविश्वास...इसे अलग करने के लिए कोई तो लकीर होती होगी...खुद ही किसी नतीजे पर पहुंचिए...मेरे कुछ सवाल है, वो बाद में...पहले कुंभाकोणम की ये खबर...

*तमिलनाडु के अखबार दिनाकरण में इस साल 16 जनवरी को खबर छपी थी...इससे एक दिन पहले सूर्य ग्रहण था...कुंभाकोणम के साथ ही थेप्पेरुमन्नालुर के अग्रहारम गांव में श्री विश्वनाथ का प्रसिद्ध मंदिर है...खबर के मुताबिक मंदिर के पुजारी ने  सूर्य ग्रहण वाले दिन मंदिर के गर्भगृह का दरवाज़ा सुबह साढ़े दस बजे खोला और पानी लेने के लिए बाहर गया...वहां उसने देखा कि मंदिर स्थित बेल के पेड़ से एक कोबरा मुंह में पत्ती लेकर नीचे उतर रहा है...फिर उस कोबरा ने गर्भगृह में जाकर शिवलिंग के ऊपर उस पत्ती को रख दिया...यही क्रम उसने कई बार और दोहराया...पुजारी के अनुसार कोबरा अपने पापों से मुक्ति पाने के लिए सूर्य ग्रहण के दौरान अर्चना कर रहा था....

पुजारी का ये दावा भी है कि पिछले तीन सूर्य ग्रहणों से हर बार ये कोबरा ऐसे ही मंदिर में आकर अर्चना करता है...15 जनवरी के सूर्य ग्रहण से पहले जो सूर्य ग्रहण पड़ा था उस दिन पुजारी और कुछ स्थानीय नागरिकों ने फोटोग्राफर का इंतज़ाम किया था...कोबरा के लिए दूध भी रखा गया था...लेकिन उस दिन कोबरा प्रकट नहीं हुआ था....

इस बार कोबरा पर नज़र पड़ते ही पुजारी ने गांव में रहने वाले फोटोग्राफर थेनेप्पन को बुलवा लिया...गांव के कुछ और लोगों ने भी ये नज़ारा अपनी आंखों से देखा...जिस अग्रहारम गांव की ये घटना है वहां पीढ़ियों से लड़कों के नाम नागलिंगम या नागराज रखने की परंपरा चली आ रही है...*

----------


## aawara

*जय माँ जगतजननी आपकी जय हो
पर हे माता आपने कृष्ण का रुप क्या हम अधर्मियोँ के विनाश हेतु धरा है या फिर कोई और बात है
*
*हे उदभवस्थितिसँहारक  रिणी जगदीश्वरी पहले आप ने माता का रुप धारण किया और अब आप पिता के रुप मेँ शोभायमान हैँ . कहीँ अगला रुप आप अर्द्धनारिश्वर का तो नहीँ धरने वाली हैँ . कृप्या भक्त के शँका का समाधान करो जगतजननी*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय अमर जी मैँ यह कह रहा हूँ कि ईश्वर और आत्मा कि सत्ता को पूरी तरह से साबित करना या फिर नकारना किसी भी दर्शन और विग्यान के लिए असँभव है ,सभी मेँ अपनी अपनी खामियाँ है तो फिर कोई कैसे कह सकता है कि मै जो कह रहा हूँ सिर्फ वही सत्य है, तो फिर लोग इस सूत्र पर अपनी बात इतने आग्रही तरिके से कैसे कह सकते है*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय अनुष्का जी आपने अपनी प्रविष्टि मेँ कुछ प्रश्न पूछने कि बात कि है तो आप अपने प्रश्न रख सकती है और आप विश्वास रखिए बिलकुल युक्तिसँगत तरिके से जबाब दिया जाएगा*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय अमर जी मैँ यह कह रहा हूँ कि ईश्वर और आत्मा कि सत्ता को पूरी तरह से साबित करना या फिर नकारना किसी भी दर्शन और विग्यान के लिए असँभव है ,सभी मेँ अपनी अपनी खामियाँ है तो फिर कोई कैसे कह सकता है कि मै जो कह रहा हूँ सिर्फ वही सत्य है, तो फिर लोग इस सूत्र पर अपनी बात इतने आग्रही तरिके से कैसे कह सकते है*


भले ही हम नयी धारणाओं को न बना और साबित कर सकें पर पहले से व्याप्त धारणाओं पर विचार और खंडन - मंडन तो कर ही सकते है . आप बताइये की आपकी इस्वर और आत्मा की क्या अवधारणा है ?

----------


## aawara

*भाई अमर जी , खँडन मँडन तो मैँ आपकी भी सभी आवधारणाओँ का कर सकता हूँ पर इससे होगा क्या मित्र
क्या आपके पास ऐसी विचारधारा है जो यह मानने पर मजबूर कर दे कि ईश्वर है या फिर यही मानने पर विवश कर दे कि नहीँ है*

----------


## sushilnkt

भगवान् हर जगह पर हे हर कण और मन में हे ...
हर रूप में भगवान् हे .......................
चाहे कोई माने या ना माने

----------


## aawara

*भाई किसके खँडन कि बात कर रहे हो ऐसा कौन सा दर्शन है जिसका खँडन नहीँ हुआ हो अभी तक*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई अमर जी , खँडन मँडन तो मैँ आपकी भी सभी आवधारणाओँ का कर सकता हूँ पर इससे होगा क्या मित्र
> क्या आपके पास ऐसी विचारधारा है जो यह मानने पर मजबूर कर दे कि ईश्वर है या फिर यही मानने पर विवश कर दे कि नहीँ है*


हमारे लिए है या नहीं है का महत्व ही क्या है ? इस्वर के होने या न होने से क्या हमारे दैनिक जीवन में कोई फर्क पड़ता है ? अगर हम इस्वर के अस्तित्व को मान कर उसकी स्तुति करें और अपने कर्मों पर ध्यान न दें तो क्या स्तुति भर से हमारे जीवन के कष्ट दूर हो जायेंगे ? अगर हम स्तुति न कर कर्म करते रहें तो क्या कोई हमें फल से वंचित कर सकेगा केवल इसलिए की हमने इस्वर की स्तुति नहीं की ?
आवारा जी इस्वर के अस्तित्व का मानव के लिए महत्व उपरोक्त प्रश्नों में मिल जाएगा !
सच तो यही है की इस्वर जैसी किसी चीज़ का मानव जीवन और उसके कष्टों के निवारण में कोई महत्व नहीं है . अगर वो है भी तो मानव के लिए न होने के बराबर है . क्या आप इस अवधारणा का खंडन कर सकते हैं ?

----------


## Ranveer

> *प्रिय रणवीर जी , आपके इस सूत्र की वजह से आज कई सारे अदभूत और अनोखे ग्यानियोँ के विचार पढने को मिला
> मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि जिस किसी ने भी अपने विवेक के प्रकाश मेँ सभी तरह के दर्शनोँ को पढा हो और अपने विवेक से सभी पहलुओँ पर विचार किया हो तो क्या वह कभी भी ईश्वर और आत्मा जैसे विषयोँ पर उपलब्ध अपने जानकारी को अँतिम सत्य कहने का दावा कर सकता है ? 
> *


*जी नहीं ...दावे से बिलकुल नहीं कहा जा सकता ...इसीलिए मैंने कहा था  अंतिम सत्य पर संशय  है |
पर कुछ चीज़ें आसानी से समझीं जा सकतीं हैं ...जैसे कोई कहे की इश्वर सर्वशक्तिमान है तो आसानी से आप ये देख सकतें हैं की यदि वो ऐसा होता तो बिना किसी कमी या अभाव के इस संसार को और भी सुन्दर बना सकता था ..अगर नहीं बना सका तो इसका अर्थ यही समझा जाएगा की वो सर्वशक्तिमान नहीं हो सकता |* 




> *प्रिय अमर जी मैँ यह कह रहा हूँ कि ईश्वर और आत्मा कि सत्ता को पूरी तरह से साबित करना या फिर नकारना किसी भी दर्शन और विग्यान के लिए असँभव है ,सभी मेँ अपनी अपनी खामियाँ है तो फिर कोई कैसे कह सकता है कि मै जो कह रहा हूँ सिर्फ वही सत्य है, तो फिर लोग इस सूत्र पर अपनी बात इतने आग्रही तरिके से कैसे कह सकते है*


*देखिये ..दर्शन और विज्ञान की कुछ मूलभूत समस्या है जहां पर वह मौन के अलावा कुछ नहीं कर सकता ..जैसे जीवन की उत्पति ..विश्व में कई पदार्थों  का आपस में सामंजस्य ..आदि | यदि इसका उतर इनके पास आ जाए तो निःसंदेह संभव है |
परन्तु इसकी सीमाएं हैं ..जीवन के लिए जिम्मेदार प्रोटीन का निर्माण कैसे हुआ ? इसको समझना इतना आसान भी नहीं है  ..इस स्थिति में हम मान सकतें हैं की कोई चीज़ है जो इसके लिए जिम्मेवार हो सकती है | कुछ इसे इश्वर मान सकतें हैं |*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय अमर जी मैने ईश्वर के होने या न होने सँबँधी विचारधारा कि बात कि मित्र पर आपने ईश्वर की उपयोगिता कि बात कि है*

----------


## Ranveer

> हमारे लिए है या नहीं है का महत्व ही क्या है ? इस्वर के होने या न होने से क्या हमारे दैनिक जीवन में कोई फर्क पड़ता है ? अगर हम इस्वर के अस्तित्व को मान कर उसकी स्तुति करें और अपने कर्मों पर ध्यान न दें तो क्या स्तुति भर से हमारे जीवन के कष्ट दूर हो जायेंगे ? अगर हम स्तुति न कर कर्म करते रहें तो क्या कोई हमें फल से वंचित कर सकेगा केवल इसलिए की हमने इस्वर की स्तुति नहीं की ?
> आवारा जी इस्वर के अस्तित्व का मानव के लिए महत्व उपरोक्त प्रश्नों में मिल जाएगा !
> सच तो यही है की इस्वर जैसी किसी चीज़ का मानव जीवन और उसके कष्टों के निवारण में कोई महत्व नहीं है . अगर वो है भी तो मानव के लिए न होने के बराबर है . क्या आप इस अवधारणा का खंडन कर सकते हैं ?


*अमर जी 
आपकी बात बिलकुल सही है की ईश्वर के होने न होने पर हमारे दैनिक जीवन मे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता । पर हाँ यदि कोई कर्मप्रधान व्यक्ति ईश्वर मे आस्था रखता है तो उसके दुख कम हो जाते हैं क्यूंकी वो हर चीज़ के होने के पीछे खुद को ज़िम्मेवार नहीं मानता । 
परंतु यदि व्यक्ति कर्म को न करके यदि भक्ति की ओर झुक जाये .... तो यहाँ से इसमे बुराई प्रवेश करने लगती है । 
सभी धर्मों मे  यही बुराई प्रवेश कर गयी है । 
*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय रणवीर जी आपने बिलकुल सही कहा इसीलिए मैने आपके नाम को प्रश्न से जोड़ा था*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय अमर जी मैने ईश्वर के होने या न होने सँबँधी विचारधारा कि बात कि मित्र पर आपने ईश्वर की उपयोगिता कि बात कि है*


जिस चीज़ का हमारे दैनिक जीवन में न तो कोई हस्तछेप है और न ही महत्व  है उसे कैसे और क्यों माना जाए   ?  चारों तरफ इस्वर के नाम पर केवल ठगी और लूट ही दिखाई देती है और मानव जीवन के कष्ट ही बढ़ा रही है तो ऐसी परिस्थितियों में इस्वर के अस्तित्व को नकारना ही श्रेयस्कर है !

----------


## aawara

*तो जब ईश्वरवादी ईसके होने का प्रमाण नहीँ दे सकते और अनीश्वरवादी नहीँ होने का प्रमाण नहीँ दे सकते तो एक दूसरे कि टाँग खिँचने कि जरुरत क्या है*

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी 
> आपकी बात बिलकुल सही है की ईश्वर के होने न होने पर हमारे दैनिक जीवन मे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता । पर हाँ यदि कोई कर्मप्रधान व्यक्ति ईश्वर मे आस्था रखता है तो उसके दुख कम हो जाते हैं क्यूंकी वो हर चीज़ के होने के पीछे खुद को ज़िम्मेवार नहीं मानता । 
> परंतु यदि व्यक्ति कर्म को न करके यदि भक्ति की ओर झुक जाये .... तो यहाँ से इसमे बुराई प्रवेश करने लगती है । 
> सभी धर्मों मे  यही बुराई प्रवेश कर गयी है । 
> *


और यहीं से मानव के गैरजिम्मेदाराना रवैये की सुरुआत भी होती है . मनुस्य के दुःख की वजह उसकी अज्ञानता और पाप - पुण्य जैसी अवधारणाओं का जाल है . अगर मनुष्य ये जान ले की इस्वर जैसी चीज़ अगर है भी तो वो निष्क्रिय है इसलिए अपने दुखों के लिए इस्वर को जिम्मेदार नहीं ठहराया जा सकता है . दुःख और सुख उसकी स्वयं अर्जित संपत्ति है तो  इस पर वो अपने दुखों को दूर करने के लिए स्वयम प्रयासरत रहेगा और उसका कारन इस्वर की जगह कुछ और जानने और उसका समाधान ढूंढने की कोसिस करेगा . अगर वो कारण और जिम्मेदारी इस्वर के मत्थे मढ़ देगा तो दुखी ही रहेगा क्योंकि दुःख का समाधान अन्यत्र कहीं ढूँढने की कोसिस नहीं करेगा और इस तरह कर्मविमुख हो जाएगा !

----------


## aawara

*भाई कल अगर आपके नाम पर या आपके कँपनी पर ठगी प्रारँभ हो गयी तो आप अपने आप को मिटा देँगे
वैसे ईश्वर के नाम पर ठगी होती है आपको वाकइ ऐसा लगता है*

----------


## amar2007

> *तो जब ईश्वरवादी ईसके होने का प्रमाण नहीँ दे सकते और अनीश्वरवादी नहीँ होने का प्रमाण नहीँ दे सकते तो एक दूसरे कि टाँग खिँचने कि जरुरत क्या है*


जरा एक बार फिर से सूत्र पर नज़र  दौड़ाइए , टांग खींचने जैसा काम केवल वही लोग कर रहे हैं जो 'केवल इसी काम ' के लिए जाने जाते हैं !

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई कल अगर आपके नाम पर या आपके कँपनी पर ठगी प्रारँभ हो गयी तो आप अपने आप को मिटा देँगे
> वैसे ईश्वर के नाम पर ठगी होती है आपको वाकइ ऐसा लगता है*


जी बिलकुल ! आपको कोई शक है क्या ? हर सम्प्रदाय  जो इस्वरवादी है और इस्वर को सक्रीय मानता है  , उनमें बहुत से उदाहरण मिल जायेंगे  जिसमें इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी होती है !!
और जहाँ तक रही मेरी कम्पनी में ठगी होने की बात तो अगर मुझमे उसे दूर करने की शक्ति है तो जरूर करूंगा . अगर में सर्वशक्तिमान हूँ तो ठगी दूर भी होगी. कम्पनी को मिटाना समाधान नहीं हैं ! पर  अगर मैं  सर्वशक्तिमान हूँ और  'कण कण मेरे द्वारा संचालित है'  तो ठगी होने ही नहीं दूंगा अन्यथा दोष मुझ पर ही आएगा  . क्या आप इस्वर को मेरी तरह  साधारण मनुष्य ही मानते हैं जो मेरा उदाहरण दे रहे हैं !

----------


## Ranveer

> *तो जब ईश्वरवादी ईसके होने का प्रमाण नहीँ दे सकते और अनीश्वरवादी नहीँ होने का प्रमाण नहीँ दे सकते तो एक दूसरे कि टाँग खिँचने कि जरुरत क्या है*


*दोस्त , 

ईश्वरवादी को किसी प्रमाण की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है क्यूंकि वो आस्था और विश्वास द्वारा ईश्वर को स्वीकार करता है । 
अनिशरवादी को भी जब भी आस्था ओर विश्वास वाले प्रमाण दिये जाते हैं तो उनके अंदर की शंका उन्हे स्वीकार करने नहीं देता । 
दोनों अपनी जगह सही है .....
कुछ  लोग दोनों के बीच मे है जो झूठे आडंबरों ओर विश्वासों को नहीं मानते  ,पर कुछ अच्छी  बातों को स्वीकार करते  हैं । वो इसीलिए की ये हमारे दैनिक जीवन के लिए उपयोगी होते  हैं । 

प्रमाण देने की बात तो तब उठती है जब हम ज्ञान पाने के उत्सुक हों ......

रही टांग खिचाई की बात ......तो इस पर मुझे कुछ कहने की जरूरत नहीं । 
*

----------


## Neo...

> *दोस्त , 
> 
> ईश्वरवादी को किसी प्रमाण की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है क्यूंकि वो आस्था और विश्वास द्वारा ईश्वर को स्वीकार करता है । 
> अनिशरवादी को भी जब भी आस्था ओर विश्वास वाले प्रमाण दिये जाते हैं तो उनके अंदर की शंका उन्हे स्वीकार करने नहीं देता । 
> दोनों अपनी जगह सही है .....
> कुछ  लोग दोनों के बीच मे है जो झूठे आडंबरों ओर विश्वासों को नहीं मानते  ,पर कुछ अच्छी  बातों को स्वीकार करते  हैं । वो इसीलिए की ये हमारे दैनिक जीवन के लिए उपयोगी होते  हैं । 
> 
> प्रमाण देने की बात तो तब उठती है जब हम ज्ञान पाने के उत्सुक हों ......
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## Raman46

> *दोस्त , 
> 
> ईश्वरवादी को किसी प्रमाण की आवश्यकता नहीं होती है क्यूंकि वो आस्था और विश्वास द्वारा ईश्वर को स्वीकार करता है । 
> अनिशरवादी को भी जब भी आस्था ओर विश्वास वाले प्रमाण दिये जाते हैं तो उनके अंदर की शंका उन्हे स्वीकार करने नहीं देता । 
> दोनों अपनी जगह सही है .....
> कुछ  लोग दोनों के बीच मे है जो झूठे आडंबरों ओर विश्वासों को नहीं मानते  ,पर कुछ अच्छी  बातों को स्वीकार करते  हैं । वो इसीलिए की ये हमारे दैनिक जीवन के लिए उपयोगी होते  हैं । 
> 
> प्रमाण देने की बात तो तब उठती है जब हम ज्ञान पाने के उत्सुक हों ......
> 
> ...



प्रिये मित्र रणवीर जी भाई साहब ----वन्दे- मातरम 

मित्र आप ज्ञानी है ,सब कुछ जानते है ,दर्शन शास्त्र के ज्ञाता भी है , कोई शक नही / पर मित्र ..एक बात कहना चाहूँगा ...सब कुछ आप के आस्था पर निर्भर करता है / आप किसी चीज को किस तरह से स्वीकार करते है / दोस्त तर्क का कोई अंत नही है ,जिस तरह से ईश्वर अन्नत है ,उसी तरह से  तर्क अनंत है / भाग और वान से निर्मित हर प्राणी भगवान है/ इसे आस्था के अनुसार अनुभव किया जाता है तर्कों की कसौटी पर नही ? विज्ञानं आज उनिवर्सल ट्रुथ को मानता है ...क्या है ये उनिवर्सल  ? मित्र यही है वो परम सत्य / अंडज अथवा पिंडज , दोनों एक ही नियम से निर्मित है थोड़ी सी बदलाव के साथ / प्रकृति क्या है .........संधि विच्छेद करें तो पाएंगे = पर + कृति  अर्थार्त =दुसरे की कारनामा / कौन है वो दूसरा ? मित्र यही है वो परम सत्य ==परमेश्वर अर्थार्त =ईश्वर / धन्यबाद रणवीर जी मित्र /

----------


## mangaldev

> किसी धार्मिक ग्रन्थ को पढ़ने के लिए उस धर्म का होना आवश्यक तो नहीं है| हम गीता ..बाइबिल ...कुरआन ..सभी पढतें हैं ..इसका अर्थ ये नहीं हुआ की हम उस धर्म को ही मानतें हैं|
> इन ग्रंथों में मानवता का सन्देश मौजूद है जो हर किसी के लिए उपयोगी है| गीता के दूसरे अध्याय में आधुनिक जीवन की समस्याओं का हल मौजूद है जिससे कोई इनकार नहीं कर सकता|
> ऐसी ही कई बाते बाइबिल में भी मौजूद है ..और कुरआन में भी|


*पोथी पढ़ जग भया, पंडित भया ना कोय |
ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पंडित होये ||*

*मेरा मतलब है आदमी हसली तत्व को नही पहचाना वा जानना चाहे और गलत विचार को ही गले लगाए फिरे और सच्चाई को केवल अपनी बात को ऊपर रखने के लिए ही नकारता रहे| ऐसे आदमी को कितने ही ग्रन्थ पढ़ा दो, वह ना तो दुसरे धर्म का हो सकता है और ना ही अपने धर्म का, सत्य व न्याय की मर्यादाओं पर चलने वालो को किसी धर्म-विचार की जरुरत नही होती है| 
ईश्वर का कोई प्रत्यक्ष या अत्यक्ष हस्तक्षेप नही होता फिर आप ही बताये की ये जीव क्या है?
जीव में ही "तृष्णा" जिसे में "मोह" कह रहा हूँ उससे क्यों पीड़ित होकर बंधन में फसा रहता है और जीवन मरण के बंधन से कोन छूट नही पाता है? यह प्रश्न मेने पहले भी किया था लेकिन उत्तर अप्राप्त है? *

----------


## Akash78

[SIZE=3]मुसलमान औ' हिन्दू है दो, एक मगर उनका प्याला,

एक मगर उनका मदिरालय, एक मगर उनकी हाला,

दोनों रहते एक न ; जब तक मस्जिद मन्दिर में जाते,

बैर बढ़ाते मस्जिद मन्दिर, मेल कराती मधुशाला !!!



                             -हरिवंशराय बच्चन !![/SIZE]

----------


## Akash78

मुसलमान औ' हिन्दू है दो, एक मगर उनका प्याला,

एक मगर उनका मदिरालय, एक मगर उनकी हाला,

दोनों रहते एक न ; जब तक मस्जिद मन्दिर में जाते,

बैर बढ़ाते मस्जिद मन्दिर, मेल कराती मधुशाला !!!

----------


## Raman46

> मुसलमान औ' हिन्दू है दो, एक मगर उनका प्याला,
> 
> एक मगर उनका मदिरालय, एक मगर उनकी हाला,
> 
> दोनों रहते एक न ; जब तक मस्जिद मन्दिर में जाते,
> 
> बैर बढ़ाते मस्जिद मन्दिर, मेल कराती मधुशाला !!!



आज सच  को कौन मानता है भाई ......

----------


## Ranveer

> *पोथी पढ़ जग भया, पंडित भया ना कोय |
> ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पंडित होये ||*
> 
> *मेरा मतलब है आदमी हसली तत्व को नही पहचाना वा जानना चाहे और गलत विचार को ही गले लगाए फिरे और सच्चाई को केवल अपनी बात को ऊपर रखने के लिए ही नकारता रहे| ऐसे आदमी को कितने ही ग्रन्थ पढ़ा दो, वह ना तो दुसरे धर्म का हो सकता है और ना ही अपने धर्म का, सत्य व न्याय की मर्यादाओं पर चलने वालो को किसी धर्म-विचार की जरुरत नही होती है| 
> ईश्वर का कोई प्रत्यक्ष या अत्यक्ष हस्तक्षेप नही होता फिर आप ही बताये की ये जीव क्या है?
> जीव में ही "तृष्णा" जिसे में "मोह" कह रहा हूँ उससे क्यों पीड़ित होकर बंधन में फसा रहता है और जीवन मरण के बंधन से कोन छूट नही पाता है? यह प्रश्न मेने पहले भी किया था लेकिन उत्तर अप्राप्त है? *



*मंगलदेव जी ,

कोई विचार या अवधारणा ऊपर रखने  का होड़ वही करता है जिसे उसमे कुछ फायदा हो । 
यदि किसी धर्म मे केवल बुराइयाँ हो तो उसका टिकना नामुमकिन है ...कुछ अच्छाइयाँ उसे जीवित बनाए रखती हैं । 
ठीक इसी प्रकार हिन्दू धर्म मे भी कई अच्छाइयाँ है । बुराइयों पर पर्दा डालकर केवल अच्छाई  प्रदर्शित करना ही कट्टरता कहलाता है । 
ठीक इसी प्रकार यदि ईश्वर को मानने से कोई लाभ नहीं होता तो कोई ईश्वर को नहीं मानता । 
ईश्वर की प्रासंगिकता इस बात मे है की उसे मनाने से व्यक्ति हर चीज़ के लिए खुद को जिम्मेदार नहीं मानता जिसके कारण उसके दुख कम हो जाते हैं । 
ये एक मनोवैज्ञानिक पहलू है । 
परंतु कुछ लोगों ने ईश्वर की दुकान चलाकर धर्म  मे बुराइयाँ भरतें हैं जिसका लाभ केवल उनके स्वार्थ के लिए होता है । 
धर्म  का विकृत ओर शोषण कारी रूप बुद्धि को धर्म से हटा देने के कारण ही विकसित हुआ है । 
जब हम किसी धर्म को मानने के लिए बुद्धि ओर तर्क की उपेक्षा करेंगे ओर वो धर्म हास्यास्पद हो जाएगा । 

आगे - 
जीव उसे कहतें  हैं जिसमे चेतना मौजूद हो । 
वास्तव मे जिस तृष्णा का जिक्र मै कर रहा था वो एक चक्र के रूप मे चलता रहता है । 
मनुष्य शरीर धारण करता है इसलिए इस शारीरिक जीवन मे उसे कई दुख सुख का सामना करना पड़ता है ... 
शरीर इसीलिए है क्यूंकी उसमे जन्म लेने की प्रवृति है ...
जन्म इसलिए लेता है क्यूंकी उसमे  विषयों मे लिप्त होने की प्रवृति है 
विषयों मे लिप्त इसीलिए रहता है क्यूंकी उसके अंदर विषयों मे लिप्त रहने की भावना है......तृष्णा है । 
ये तृष्णा इसलिए है क्यूंकी उसमे इंद्रियाँ होती है जिसके कारण वह क्षणिक सुख प्राप्त  करता है । 
ये क्षणिक सुख इसलिए मिलता है क्यूंकी विषयों के साथ उसका संपर्क होता है .......
अंत मे अविध्या आती है जिसके कारण ये चक्र चलता रहता है । 

उपरोक्त  कारण  मिलकर जीव को मुक्त नहीं होने देते जिसके कारण वो जीवन मरण मे बंधा रहता है । 
इसका अर्थ कतई नहीं है की एक ही जीव दुबारा उसी रूप मे जन्म लेता है । ये जीवन मरण का बंधन विज्ञान ( विचार ) के स्तर पर होता है । 
( वास्तव मे बहुत संक्षेप मे लिखने का प्रयास कर रहा हूँ क्यूंकी पूरा लिखना संभव नहीं है । )
ये केवल एक  विचार है .... इसे मानने के लिए आप बाध्य नहीं हैं ।*

----------


## mangaldev

*जीवन मरण के बंधन से कोन छूट नही पाता है? यह प्रश्न मेने पहले भी किया था लेकिन उत्तर अप्राप्त है?* 
रणवीर जी मेरे प्रश्न बहुत छोटा सा है इसके उत्तर में इतना भ्रामक और बड़ा उत्तर देने की जरुरत नही है| आपके उत्तर में मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर अब भी अप्राप्त ही है| 

मेरे प्रश्न है:-
*वह कोन है जो आपके अनुसार 'तृष्णा' और मेरे अनुसार 'मोह' के कारण जन्म-मरण के बंधन से मुक्त नही हो पाता है?* 
(कृपया हो सके तो एक शब्द में उत्तर दे मुझे मात्र उसका नाम चाहिए?)

----------


## Ranveer

मंगलदेव जी 
आपने गौर से  नहीं देखा ..नहीं तो कुछ भी भ्रामक नहीं लगता |
आपने कहा था -
पोथी पढ़ जग भया, पंडित भया ना कोय |
ढाई आखर प्रेम का पढ़े सो पंडित होये ||
मेरा मतलब है आदमी हसली तत्व को नही पहचाना वा जानना चाहे और गलत विचार को ही गले लगाए फिरे और सच्चाई को केवल अपनी बात को ऊपर रखने के लिए ही नकारता रहे| ऐसे आदमी को कितने ही ग्रन्थ पढ़ा दो, वह ना तो दुसरे धर्म का हो सकता है और ना ही अपने धर्म का, सत्य व न्याय की मर्यादाओं पर चलने वालो को किसी धर्म-विचार की जरुरत नही होती है| 
तो मैंने कहा -
कोई विचार या अवधारणा ऊपर रखने का होड़ वही करता है जिसे उसमे कुछ फायदा हो । 
यदि किसी धर्म मे केवल बुराइयाँ हो तो उसका टिकना नामुमकिन है ...कुछ अच्छाइयाँ उसे जीवित बनाए रखती हैं । 
ठीक इसी प्रकार हिन्दू धर्म मे भी कई अच्छाइयाँ है । बुराइयों पर पर्दा डालकर केवल अच्छाई प्रदर्शित करना ही कट्टरता कहलाता है । 
ठीक इसी प्रकार यदि ईश्वर को मानने से कोई लाभ नहीं होता तो कोई ईश्वर को नहीं मानता । 
ईश्वर की प्रासंगिकता इस बात मे है की उसे मनाने से व्यक्ति हर चीज़ के लिए खुद को जिम्मेदार नहीं मानता जिसके कारण उसके दुख कम हो जाते हैं । 
ये एक मनोवैज्ञानिक पहलू है । 
परंतु कुछ लोगों ने ईश्वर की दुकान चलाकर धर्म मे बुराइयाँ भरतें हैं जिसका लाभ केवल उनके स्वार्थ के लिए होता है । 
धर्म का विकृत ओर शोषण कारी रूप बुद्धि को धर्म से हटा देने के कारण ही विकसित हुआ है । 
जब हम किसी धर्म को मानने के लिए बुद्धि ओर तर्क की उपेक्षा करेंगे ओर वो धर्म हास्यास्पद हो जाएगा । 

फिर आपने पूछा -ईश्वर का कोई प्रत्यक्ष या अत्यक्ष हस्तक्षेप नही होता फिर आप ही बताये की ये जीव क्या है?
मैंने उतर दिया -जीव उसे कहतें हैं जिसमे चेतना मौजूद हो । 

फिर आपने पूछा -
जीव में ही "तृष्णा" जिसे में "मोह" कह रहा हूँ उससे क्यों पीड़ित होकर बंधन में फसा रहता है और जीवन मरण के बंधन से कोन छूट नही पाता है? यह प्रश्न मेने पहले भी किया था लेकिन उत्तर अप्राप्त है?
इस पर मैंने ये कहा -
वास्तव मे जिस तृष्णा का जिक्र मै कर रहा था वो एक चक्र के रूप मे चलता रहता है । 
मनुष्य शरीर धारण करता है इसलिए इस शारीरिक जीवन मे उसे कई दुख सुख का सामना करना पड़ता है ... 
शरीर इसीलिए है क्यूंकी उसमे जन्म लेने की प्रवृति है ...
जन्म इसलिए लेता है क्यूंकी उसमे विषयों मे लिप्त होने की प्रवृति है 
विषयों मे लिप्त इसीलिए रहता है क्यूंकी उसके अंदर विषयों मे लिप्त रहने की भावना है......तृष्णा है । 
ये तृष्णा इसलिए है क्यूंकी उसमे इंद्रियाँ होती है जिसके कारण वह क्षणिक सुख प्राप्त करता है । 
ये क्षणिक सुख इसलिए मिलता है क्यूंकी विषयों के साथ उसका संपर्क होता है .......
अंत मे अविध्या आती है जिसके कारण ये चक्र चलता रहता है । 
उपरोक्त कारण मिलकर जीव को मुक्त नहीं होने देते जिसके कारण वो जीवन मरण मे बंधा रहता है । 
इसका अर्थ कतई नहीं है की एक ही जीव दुबारा उसी रूप मे जन्म लेता है । ये जीवन मरण का बंधन विज्ञान ( विचार ) के स्तर पर होता है । 

अब आप  पूछ रहें हैं की -वह कोन है जो आपके अनुसार 'तृष्णा' और मेरे अनुसार 'मोह' के कारण जन्म-मरण के बंधन से मुक्त नही हो पाता है? 
तो मै बता चूका हूँ की ,मेरे अनुसार वो है - अविद्या (अज्ञान) 
इसे दूर करके और ज्ञान के द्वारा मोक्ष पाया जा सकता है |

(ध्यान देंगे की ये विचार  है  )

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय अमर जी आपने कहा कि ईश्वर के नाम पर ठगी होती है ,मित्र क्या आप एक दो उदाहरण दे सकते है ताकि मुझे भी यह बात समझ मेँ आ जाए*

----------


## aawara

> :rofl:


*हे महामाया आप शायरी का भी शौक रखती है खुशी हूई देखकर लीजीए आपके लिए एक शेर*

*सबको मालूम है अपना हश्र , मगर फिर भी
हर इँसान खुद को सिकँदर , समझता क्यूँ है*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय अमर जी आपने कहा कि ईश्वर के नाम पर ठगी होती है ,मित्र क्या आप एक दो उदाहरण दे सकते है ताकि मुझे भी यह बात समझ मेँ आ जाए*


क्यों मंदिरों में बैठे हुए इस्वर के दलाल नहीं दीखते जिन्होंने इस्वर को भी रिश्वतखोर बना डाला है ? जान कर अनजान बनने का कोई लाभ नहीं !!!

----------


## mangaldev

*गलत उत्तर लम्बे-लम्बे पाठ पढ़ाने से मित्या उत्तर सत्य नही हो सकता| 
विद्या-अविद्या 
ज्ञान-अज्ञान इत्यादि तो 
मात्र ज़िंदा इंसान तक सिमित है तो मरने के बाद उसके ये विद्या-अविद्या (ज्ञान-अज्ञान) किसके साथ घुमते है और जन्म-मरण के चक्र में फसे रहते है? 
मुझे लम्बे-लम्बे पाठ पढ़ाने की जरुरत नही है| 
रणवीर जी:- 
मेरा प्रश्न है:-
वह कोन है? जो आपके अनुसार 'तृष्णा' और मेरे अनुसार 'मोह' के कारण जन्म-मरण के बंधन से मुक्त नही हो पाता है? 
मुझे उसका नाम चाहिए जो तुम्हारे अनुसार जो इस जन्म-मरण के चक्र में चलता रहता है?
क्योकि आपके विचार अनुसार आदमी की मोत के साथ उसके शरीर का तो सबकुच्छ ख़त्म हो जाता  है फिर उसकी "तृष्णा" किसके साथ अटकी रहती है? 
अथार्त एक मनुष्य की मोत(जिसका मरण आप बता रहे है उसकी मोत के बाद) 
उसकी ये तृष्णा किसके चिपकी रहती है? (जिसका मरण आप बता रहे है उसकी मोत के बाद) 
किस पर सवार होकर जन्म-मरण के चक्र में फसी रहती है? (जिसका मरण आप बता रहे है उसकी मोत के बाद) 
वो कोन है जिसके कारण ये चक्र चलता रहता है? (जिसका मरण आप बता रहे है उसकी मोत के बाद) 
विषय में लिप्त होने की प्रवृति किसकी होती है? (जिसका मरण आप बता रहे है उसकी मोत के बाद) 
विषय में लिप्त होने की भावना किसकी होती है? (जिसका मरण आप बता रहे है उसकी मोत के बाद) 
मुझे मात्र उसका नाम चाहिए?  
कृपया एक शब्द में ही उत्तर दे?*

----------


## Ranveer

> *गलत उत्तर लम्बे-लम्बे पाठ पढ़ाने से मित्या उत्तर सत्य नही हो सकता| 
> विद्या-अविद्या 
> ज्ञान-अज्ञान इत्यादि तो 
> मात्र ज़िंदा इंसान तक सिमित है तो मरने के बाद उसके ये विद्या-अविद्या (ज्ञान-अज्ञान) किसके साथ घुमते है और जन्म-मरण के चक्र में फसे रहते है? 
> मुझे लम्बे-लम्बे पाठ पढ़ाने की जरुरत नही है| 
> रणवीर जी:- 
> मेरा प्रश्न है:-
> वह कोन है? जो आपके अनुसार 'तृष्णा' और मेरे अनुसार 'मोह' के कारण जन्म-मरण के बंधन से मुक्त नही हो पाता है? 
> मुझे उसका नाम चाहिए जो तुम्हारे अनुसार जो इस जन्म-मरण के चक्र में चलता रहता है?
> ...


*मंगलदेव जी 
आप ज्ञान द्वार को खोलने का प्रयास तो करें ....तभी कुछ बात समझ आ पाएगी ..|
आपसे ये किसने कह दिया की विद्या-अविद्य ज्ञान-अज्ञान इत्यादि  मात्र ज़िंदा इंसान तक सिमित है ?
यदि जिंदा इंसान तक सीमित होता तो मोक्ष प्राप्ति क्यूँ करना चाहता ??*

----------


## aawara

ये भी बता दीजिए कि उन दलालोँ ने अनुमानतः कितने रुपयोँ कि ठगी कर ली है
क्योँकि फिर तो उन ठगोँ को भारत मेँ अब तक अमीरोँ मेँ गिना जाना चाहिए था

----------


## aawara

और कुछ ठग लुटेरे किस फील्ड मेँ नहीँ है कृप्या इसकी भी जानकारी देँ

----------


## amar2007

> ये भी बता दीजिए कि उन दलालोँ ने अनुमानतः कितने रुपयोँ कि ठगी कर ली है
> क्योँकि फिर तो उन ठगोँ को भारत मेँ अब तक अमीरोँ मेँ गिना जाना चाहिए था


अमीरों में गिने जाने के लिए कुछ सामान्य मान्यताएं होती हैं . ऐसी ठगी करने वाले कभी लुटे हुए धन को अपनी व्यक्तिगत संपत्ति के रूप में नहीं दिखाते हैं . दिखावे के लिए तो सब भगवान् का है पर मजे खुद लेते हैं !

----------


## amar2007

> और कुछ ठग लुटेरे किस फील्ड मेँ नहीँ है कृप्या इसकी भी जानकारी देँ


तो आप मान ही गए की इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी होती है ! और इसकी वजह सक्रिय इस्वर की मान्यता है . तभी तो सक्रिय इस्वर को नकारना या इस्वर जैसी किसी चीज़ के अस्तित्व को नकारना मानवता के लिए श्रेयस्कर है .!!!
और इस्वर की फील्ड में कुछ ठग लुटेरे नहीं हैं, बल्कि कुछ इमानदार हैं और बाकी सब लुटेरे और ठग !

----------


## aawara

आपकि बात मानी जाय तो हिँदुस्तान मेँ दो तरह के लोग हैँ
पहले वो जो ठगा रहे है और दूसरे जो ठग रहे है

----------


## aawara

लोग अपने ईश्वर को इसलिए मार देँ ताकि कुछ पैसे ठगाने से बचा जा सके

----------


## mangaldev

*यह तो में आपसे कहलवाना चाहता था कि आदमी (जीव) के साथ उसका कोई तत्व होता है जो उसकी मृत्यु के बाद भी मरता नही है जिसकी मोक्ष होती है (ये मोक्ष कैसे होती है इसका जवाब मुझे नही चाहिए) 
या 
यदि मोक्ष नही होती है| 
अगर मोक्ष नही होती है|  तो उस तत्व का क्या होता है?
आप अब भी उसका नाम छुपा रहे है? 
और कभी उसे विद्या-अविद्या (ज्ञान-अज्ञान) कह रहे है तो कभी उसकी गति 'मोक्ष' कह रहे है|  
कृपया नाम बताये? 
मोक्ष तो उस तत्व का नाम नही हो सकता |
क्योकि मोक्ष तो उस तत्व की गति है|
विद्या-अविद्या, ज्ञान-अज्ञान; ये जीवित मनुष्य के मस्तिष्क-बल के प्रयास के कारण निरंतर विकसित होने वाला विषय है| उसकी मृत्यु के बाद उसके विद्या या ज्ञान को दूसरा मनुष्य ही आगे बढ़ा (विकसित कर) सकता है|
मेने कभी भी एक मृतक को (मृत्यु के पश्चात) उसके ज्ञान को विकसित करते हुए ना तो देखा ना ही पढ़ा| 
कृपया सपने देखना छोड़े| 
मेरा प्रश्न जहां  की तहां खडा है|
मेरे उक्त प्रश्न का यथोचित उत्तर निष्पक्षता से देवे, 
वो मात्र भी एक शब्द में?*

----------


## amar2007

> आपकि बात मानी जाय तो हिँदुस्तान मेँ दो तरह के लोग हैँ
> पहले वो जो ठगा रहे है और दूसरे जो ठग रहे है



हा हा ये कैसे सोच लिया ? आर्य समाज  की अवधारणा भी ईस्वरवादी है पर उसमें इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी का कोई स्थान नहीं !

----------


## amar2007

> लोग अपने ईश्वर को इसलिए मार देँ ताकि कुछ पैसे ठगाने से बचा जा सके


इस्वर को मार सकते हो क्या ? क्या आर्य समाज ने इस्वर को मार दिया है ?  सक्रिय इस्वर की अवधारणा को नकारने से मात्र कुछ पैसे ही नहीं जुड़े हैं , उसके साथ मानवता और उसके जीवन मूल्यों और कष्टों का प्रश्न भी जुड़ा है . इस्वर को मारने के लिए नहीं  बल्कि मैं सक्रिय इस्वर को नकारने की बात कर रहा हूँ ! दूसरी बात की मरता वो है जिसका जन्म होता है , पर इस्वर वेदों के अनुसार भी अजन्मा है तो उसे मारने का प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता !!!

----------


## aawara

> हा हा ये कैसे सोच लिया ? आर्य समाज  की अवधारणा भी ईस्वरवादी है पर उसमें इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी का कोई स्थान नहीं !


मतलब आपका गिरेबान साफ सुथरा है बाकियोँ का गँदा है

----------


## aawara

> इस्वर को मार सकते हो क्या ? क्या आर्य समाज ने इस्वर को मार दिया है ?  सक्रिय इस्वर की अवधारणा को नकारने से मात्र कुछ पैसे ही नहीं जुड़े हैं , उसके साथ मानवता और उसके जीवन मूल्यों और कष्टों का प्रश्न भी जुड़ा है . इस्वर को मारने के लिए नहीं  बल्कि मैं सक्रिय इस्वर को नकारने की बात कर रहा हूँ ! दूसरी बात की मरता वो है जिसका जन्म होता है , पर इस्वर वेदों के अनुसार भी अजन्मा है तो उसे मारने का प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता !!!


ये बताइए निष्क्रिय ईश्वर किस काम का है ?

----------


## amar2007

> मतलब आपका गिरेबान साफ सुथरा है बाकियोँ का गँदा है


जितने भी लोग इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी करते हैं , उनका गन्दा है और हाँ इस्वर के नाम पर होने वाली ठगी को और दुसरे  तरह की ठगी से तुलना मत करो क्योंकि दुसरे तरह के खिलाफ बोलना और कुछ करना   आसान है क्योंकि उसे साबित करने के लिए बहुत अधिक बुद्धि और ज्ञान की जरूरत नहीं   पर इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी करने वालों को नहीं ! साथ ही वो धर्म की आड़ लेकर बच नहीं सकते हैं . कोई दुसरे तरह का ठग ये नहीं कह सकता है की ये उसकी आस्था का प्रश्न है ! आज राजनेताओं के खिलाफ आन्दोलन करना आसान है  और हो भी रहा हैं पर क्या धर्मनेता भ्रष्टाचार नहीं कर रहे हैं इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी करके ? क्या धर्मनेताओं के खिलाफ कोई खुला आन्दोलन चल रहा है ?
और हाँ इस्वर के फील्ड में मेरा बिलकुल साफ़ है क्योंकि मैंने किसी को कभी इस्वर के नाम पर नहीं ठगा .
कुल मिलाकर आपके कहने का मतलब है की इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी जायज है केवल इसलिए की  ठग तो दुसरे छेत्रों में भी हैं . इस कुतर्क से केवल और केवल ठगी और कष्ट ही बढ़ने हैं बहुजन के लिए !

----------


## amar2007

> ये बताइए निष्क्रिय ईश्वर किस काम का है ?


पिछली प्रविस्तियाँ पढ़िए जहाँ सक्रिय इस्वर को न मानने के हेतु लिखे हैं ! संछेप में निष्क्रिय इस्वर व्यक्ति को इस्वर के नाम पर ठगे जाने से बचाता है , निकम्मा , आलसी बनने और  दुसरे पर अपनी जिम्मेदारियां थोपने से बचाता है और मानव जीवन में हो सकने वाले कई कष्टों से भी बचाता है !

----------


## Ranveer

> यह तो में आपसे कहलवाना चाहता था कि आदमी (जीव) के साथ उसका कोई तत्व होता है जो उसकी मृत्यु के बाद भी मरता नही है जिसकी मोक्ष होती है (ये मोक्ष कैसे होती है इसका जवाब मुझे नही चाहिए) 
> या 
> यदि मोक्ष नही होती है| 
> अगर मोक्ष नही होती है|  तो उस तत्व का क्या होता है?
> आप अब भी उसका नाम छुपा रहे है? 
> और कभी उसे विद्या-अविद्या (ज्ञान-अज्ञान) कह रहे है तो कभी उसकी गति 'मोक्ष' कह रहे है|  
> कृपया नाम बताये? 
> मोक्ष तो उस तत्व का नाम नही हो सकता |
> क्योकि मोक्ष तो उस तत्व की गति है|
> ...



प्रिय मंगलदेव जी 

मै समझ रहां हूँ की आपके अंदर क्या उलझन है ...
वो तत्व अविद्या ही है .( न तो मोक्ष ...न नित्य आत्मा ...न नित्य परमात्मा )
आपने पूछा की एक शब्द में बताएं -- मैंने कहा था -अविद्या |
फिर आपने कहा की अविद्या तो केवल जीवित लोगों में हो सकता है ...तो मै कहता हूँ की नहीं |
फिर आपका सवाल है कैसे - - तो मै कह रहा हूँ की आप जो जरामरण अब तक समझतें या सुनतें या  पढतें आयें हैं वो ये नहीं है क्यूंकि मरने के बाद कोई नित्य आत्मा नहीं बचती ....सिर्फ एक ही चीज़ रह जाती क्षणिक विचारों के प्रवाह के रूप में अविद्या ...... .इसी  प्रवाह में वर्तमान और भविष्य के क्षण मौजूद रहतें हैं |
अविद्या और संस्कार मनुष्य में अतीत काल (भूत काल )  से मौजूद रहता है |
मैंने पूर्व में भी दीपक और ज्योति का उदाहरण दिया था ..क्या उस पर आपने गौर किया था ?

मै किसी मृतक  को ज्ञान विकसित करने की बात नहीं कर रहा ..मृत्यु के बाद जब नित्य चेतना  ही नहीं रहती तो ज्ञान प्राप्त करने का सवाल ही नहीं उठता |
 चलिए, मै  समझ सकता हूँ की आपने कभी बुद्ध के विचारों को नहीं पढ़ा या समझा  होगा ........ये बताइये क्या आपने  उपनिषद के भवचक्र या धर्मचक्र के बारे में सुना है ?
थोडा सा गहराई में जाइए आपको सारे उतर मिलने लगेंगे |
एक बार या तो द्वादश चक्र के बारे में पढ़िए ....या फिर भवचक्र के बारे में 
मै दावे से कहता हूँ की उपरोक्त सवाल का जवाब आपको खुद मिल जाएगा 
( ध्यान देंगें की ये विचार है, जिसे मानने के लिए कोई बाध्य नहीं है )

----------


## Ranveer

> *रणवीर जी 
> .......*


*प्रिय मंगलदेव जी* 

*मैंने आपसे एक सवाल किया था की क्या आप भवचक्र या द्वादश  चक्र के बारे में कुछ जानतें हैं ..तो आपके कोई उतर नहीं दिया 
आप एक बार उसे पढ़ें और समझें ...ये न सोचें की ये दुसरे धर्म का है ...एक निष्पक्ष व्यक्ति को ज्ञान कहीं से मिल जाए तो उसे ग्रहण करनी चाहिए 
आपको स्पष्ट सुनाने की आदत है .....मै स्पष्ट कहता हूँ -
*
* आप लगातार मेरे प्रश्नों के यथोचित उत्तर ना देकर घुमा-फिराकर अनीश्वरवादी बोध-धम्म की विचारधारा को परोस रहे है| इससे आपके द्वारा सूत्र निर्माण का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट हो रहा हैकि आप बोध-धम्म का प्रचार कर रहे है| जो सदियों पहले ही अप्रासंगिक हो चुका है| अब आपका यह विचार चलने वाला भी नही है| 
बोध-धम्म "धडाआआआआम" हो चुका है| 
क्योकि ये पुनर्जन्म और मोक्ष में तो विश्वास करता है लेकिन आत्मा व परमात्मा में विश्वास नही करता|
ऐसे में इस प्रश्न का उत्तर इस धम्म के पास नही हैकि जब आत्मा-परमात्मा होते ही नही तो पुनर्जन्म व मोक्ष होता किसका है और केसे होता है?* 

*इसका उतर मै दे चूका हूँ ...कितनी बार ....फिर एक बार  दे रहां हूँ -
बौद्ध धर्म में नित्य आत्मा और परमात्मा को स्वीकार नहीं किया जाता 
अब  ये सवाल कई बार उठाये जातें रहें हैं की जब नित्य आत्मा ही नहीं होता तो पुनर्जन्म किसका होता है - तो इस पर बुद्ध  ने स्थाई आत्मा को अस्वीकार करके क्षणिक परिवर्तनशील चेतना के प्रवाह को मानतें हैं ...इस चेतन प्रवाह में भूत ..वर्तमान और भविष्य के क्षण का कारण मौजूद होता है  ..इसी कार्य कारण श्रृखला में जीव एक जीवन से दुसरे जीवन की और बंधन की अवस्था में जाता रहता है ....

इसे समझने के लिए दीपक की ज्योति का उदाहरण दिया गया है ..प्रत्येक क्षण की ज्योति अपने पिछली और बाद के क्षण की ज्योतियों से सम्बंधित हुए तेल समाप्ति तक जलती रहती है ..ठीक उसी प्रकार जीवन अपने पूर्व और बाद के क्षण की ज्योतियों से सम्बंधित हुए तेल समाप्ति तक जलती रहती है ..दीपक उदाहरण में एक ज्योति दुसरे ज्योति को उत्पन्न करती है ..इसी तरह एक जीवन की अंतिम सांस दुसरे जीवन की प्रारम्भिक सांस बन जाती है ....लेकिन पहली वाली ज्योति (जीवन )नहीं रहती , उसमे कुछ परिवर्तन हो जाता है ..पर ये नयापन एकदम आधारहीन नहीं होता ..बल्कि एक नया रूप होता  है ..जिस प्रकार एक दीपक दुसरे दीपक को जला लेतें हैं उसी प्रकार पूर्व के क्षण से वर्तमान और वर्तमान के जीवन से भविष्य का जीवन संभव हो पाता है ...इसी तरह आत्मा को बिना स्थाई और अपरिनामी मानते हुए बौद्ध में पुनर्जन्म को माना गया है .

अब बताता हूँ की इस तरह के विचार केवल बौद्ध धर्म में ही नहीं है ..बल्कि पाश्चात्य दार्शनिकों जैसे जेम्स , रस्सेल ..हूम आदि ने भी प्रस्तुत कियें  है .

मोक्ष के लिए ये माना जाता है की मनुष्य के दुखों का मूल कारण तृष्णा ,इच्छा , वासना है जो कार्य कारण की एक श्रृंखला से बंधा है जिसे द्वादश चक्र कहतें हैं ...
इससे मुक्त होना ही निर्वाण या मोक्ष कहलाता है |चूँकि इस चक्र में फंसे रहने के कारण ही व्यक्ति जीवन चक्र के बंधन में बंधा होता है ..अतः इस दुःख का मिट जाना ही मोक्ष है |
इसके लिए जरुरी नहीं की उसकी मृत्यु हो ही ...शरीर  के रहते हुए भी मोक्ष प्राप्त किया जा सकता है .
जब तक मनुष्य द्वादश चक्र में फंसा है वो बंधन में मौजूद है ..और इस बंधन के कारण उसका पुनर्जन्म (दीपक की ज्योति की भाँती )होता है  |
इससे निकलने के लिए मोक्ष का रास्ता है जिसे अस्तांगिक मार्ग भी कहतें हैं |

*
*ये तिब्बत को छोड़ कर कही नही चल पाया......
.......
मेरा देश हिन्दुस्थान है मेरा धर्म-हिन्दु है मेरी विचारधारा हिन्दुतत्व है|*
*
देखिये* 
*कौन धर्म कहाँ चला.... कहाँ नहीं चला .. ये एक अलग मुद्दा है जिसमे मै कोई रूचि नहीं रखता ...इसमें भी मुझे कोई रूचि नहीं की विचार कहाँ से लिए गएँ हैं |
मेरा मानना है की ज्ञान कहीं से भी मिले उसे ग्रहण करनी चाहिए 
न तो मै किसी ख़ास धर्म को मानता हूँ ...सच कहूँ तो प्रत्येक धर्म से अच्छी बातें मैंने निकाली है और बुराई को बाहर करके रखता हूँ ....
मैंने तो जैन , हिन्दू , इस्लाम ,इसाई धर्म  के बारे में भी बहुत बातें लिखीं है तो फिर आपने कैसे ये मत बना लिया की मेरा झुकाव बौद्ध धर्म की और है ?

व्यक्तिगत तौर पर मै एक क्षत्रिय  हूँ और मेरा परिवार हिन्दू धर्म मानता है ..मै भी अपने सामाजिक कार्य हिन्दू धर्म के अंतर्गत ही करता हूँ ...लेकिन विचार के स्तर पर न तो मै हिन्दू हूँ और न ही बौद्ध और न ही कोई  और धर्म .... मेरा मानना है की  मानवता से बड़ा धर्म कुछ भी नहीं है |जहां तक विचारधारा चलाने की बात है तो मै दूर दूर तक ये सोच भी नहीं सकता क्यूंकि कार्य के लिहाज से ये मै कर ही नहीं सकता |
मैंने दर्शनशास्त्र का गहरा अध्ययन किया है तो जिस भी धर्म के विचार मुझे अच्छे  लगतें हैं उसे  सहर्ष स्वीकार कर लेता हूँ |
आपका धर्म हिन्दू है ये अच्छी बात है ..मै भी सामाजिक रूप से हिन्दू ही हूँ पर आध्यात्मिक रूप  नहीं |

मेरा मानना है की किसी धर्म में कट्टरता तो आनी ही नहीं चाहिए ..क्यूंकि सभी धर्म का अंतिम उद्देश्य  एक ही होता है |

हो सके तो आप मेरी सलाह माने दुसरे धर्मों में भी कई अच्छी बातें हैं उन्हें जाने ...समझें ...ये न सोचें की इससे आपका  धर्म बदल जाएगा |
ऐसा नहीं होता 
*

----------


## aawara

> कुल मिलाकर आपके कहने का मतलब है की इस्वर के नाम पर ठगी जायज है केवल इसलिए की  ठग तो दुसरे छेत्रों में भी हैं . इस कुतर्क से केवल और केवल ठगी और कष्ट ही बढ़ने हैं बहुजन के लिए !


प्रिय अमर जी ! शब्दोँ का अर्थ लोग अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार निकालते हैँ तो मुझे कोई आश्चर्य नहीँ कि आपने मेरी बातोँ का यह अर्थ निकाला

चलिए मैँ फिर से दोहरा देता हूँ -आपने कहा था कि सक्रिय ईश्वर कि मान्यता को खारिज कर देना चाहिए क्यूँकि इसके नाम पर ठगी होती है

तो मैने कहा कि थोड़ी बहुत गँदगी हर फील्ड मे है इसलिए ईश्वर कि मान्यता खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ है
मैँ अब आपसे पूछता हूँ कि अगर समाज मेँ कुछ असमाजिक तत्व हैँ तो क्या हमेँ समाज कि मान्यता खारिज कर देनी चाहिए ?  बढ़ने हैं बहुजन के लिए ![/SIZE][/QUOTE]

प्रिय अमर जी ! शब्दोँ का अर्थ लोग अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार निकालते हैँ तो मुझे कोई आश्चर्य नहीँ कि आपने मेरी बातोँ का यह अर्थ निकाला

चलिए मैँ फिर से दोहरा देता हूँ -आपने कहा था कि सक्रिय ईश्वर कि मान्यता को खारिज कर देना चाहिए क्यूँकि इसके नाम पर ठगी होती है

तो मैने कहा कि थोड़ी बहुत गँदगी हर फील्ड मे है इसलिए ईश्वर कि मान्यता खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ है
मैँ अब आपसे पूछता हूँ कि अगर समाज मेँ कुछ असमाजिक तत्व हैँ तो क्या हमेँ समाज कि मान्यता खारिज कर देनी चाहिए ?

----------


## amar2007

> *
> 
> मेरा देश हिन्दुस्थान है मेरा धर्म-हिन्दु है मेरी विचारधारा हिन्दुतत्व है|*


देवव्रत जी , अगर मैं कहूँ  की मेरा देश भारत है , मेरा धर्म भारतीय है और मेरी विचारधारा भारतीयता है तो ?

----------


## aawara

> पिछली प्रविस्तियाँ पढ़िए जहाँ सक्रिय इस्वर को न मानने के हेतु लिखे हैं ! संछेप में निष्क्रिय इस्वर व्यक्ति को इस्वर के नाम पर ठगे जाने से बचाता है , निकम्मा , आलसी बनने और  दुसरे पर अपनी जिम्मेदारियां थोपने से बचाता है और मानव जीवन में हो सकने वाले कई कष्टों से भी बचाता है !


*अगर आपके लिए ईश्वर की जरुरत ठगी के आसपास ही सिमटकर रह जाती हो तो बेशक आप सही हैँ*

----------


## amar2007

> प्रिय अमर जी ! शब्दोँ का अर्थ लोग अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार निकालते हैँ तो मुझे कोई आश्चर्य नहीँ कि आपने मेरी बातोँ का यह अर्थ निकाला
> 
> चलिए मैँ फिर से दोहरा देता हूँ -आपने कहा था कि सक्रिय ईश्वर कि मान्यता को खारिज कर देना चाहिए क्यूँकि इसके नाम पर ठगी होती है
> 
> तो मैने कहा कि थोड़ी बहुत गँदगी हर फील्ड मे है इसलिए ईश्वर कि मान्यता खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ है
> मैँ अब आपसे पूछता हूँ कि अगर समाज मेँ कुछ असमाजिक तत्व हैँ तो क्या हमेँ समाज कि मान्यता खारिज कर देनी चाहिए ?  बढ़ने हैं बहुजन के लिए ![/SIZE]


प्रिय अमर जी ! शब्दोँ का अर्थ लोग अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार निकालते हैँ तो मुझे कोई आश्चर्य नहीँ कि आपने मेरी बातोँ का यह अर्थ निकाला

चलिए मैँ फिर से दोहरा देता हूँ -आपने कहा था कि सक्रिय ईश्वर कि मान्यता को खारिज कर देना चाहिए क्यूँकि इसके नाम पर ठगी होती है

तो मैने कहा कि थोड़ी बहुत गँदगी हर फील्ड मे है इसलिए ईश्वर कि मान्यता खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ है
मैँ अब आपसे पूछता हूँ कि अगर समाज मेँ कुछ असमाजिक तत्व हैँ तो क्या हमेँ समाज कि मान्यता खारिज कर देनी चाहिए ?[/QUOTE]

लगता है की आपको आपके तरीके से ही समझाना होगा . इस्वर की विचारधारा में 'सक्रीय इस्वर ' की विचारधारा ही आपका असामाजिक तत्व है इसलिए इस 'सक्रीय इस्वर' की विचारधारा को नकारना जरूरी है .

----------


## amar2007

> *अगर आपके लिए ईश्वर की जरुरत ठगी के आसपास ही सिमटकर रह जाती हो तो बेशक आप सही हैँ*


और लगता है आपने ध्यान से नहीं पढ़ा . ठगी के अलावा भी इस्वर का दुरपयोग होता है .

----------


## aawara

> प्रिय अमर जी ! शब्दोँ का अर्थ लोग अपनी योग्यता के अनुसार निकालते हैँ तो मुझे कोई आश्चर्य नहीँ कि आपने मेरी बातोँ का यह अर्थ निकाला
> 
> चलिए मैँ फिर से दोहरा देता हूँ -आपने कहा था कि सक्रिय ईश्वर कि मान्यता को खारिज कर देना चाहिए क्यूँकि इसके नाम पर ठगी होती है
> 
> तो मैने कहा कि थोड़ी बहुत गँदगी हर फील्ड मे है इसलिए ईश्वर कि मान्यता खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ है
> मैँ अब आपसे पूछता हूँ कि अगर समाज मेँ कुछ असमाजिक तत्व हैँ तो क्या हमेँ समाज कि मान्यता खारिज कर देनी चाहिए ?


लगता है की आपको आपके तरीके से ही समझाना होगा . इस्वर की विचारधारा में 'सक्रीय इस्वर ' की विचारधारा ही आपका असामाजिक तत्व है इसलिए इस 'सक्रीय इस्वर' की विचारधारा को नकारना जरूरी है . [/QUOTE]
*प्रिय अमर आप नहीँ समझे पूरी तरह से .चलिए फिर से कोशिश करता हूँ अगर आपके हाथ मेँ गन्दगी लग गयी है तो आप हाथ को साफ सुथरा करने कि कोशिश करेँगे या फिर हाथ कि अवधारणा को खारिज कर देँगे मतलब कि हाथ को काटकर अलग कर देँगे*

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय मित्रोँ ! स्वयम वास्तविकता को विचारोँ या शब्दोँ के माध्यम से व्यक्त नहीँ किया जा सकता है .आम का स्वाद चखकर जाना जा सकता है पर उसका वर्णन असम्भव है. सत्य इतना विराट होता है कि उसको तर्कोँ मेँ समाहित कर पाना किसी के लिए सम्भव नहीँ है . जैसे कि अगर आप सिर्फ एक फूल कि हीँ बात करेँ तो उसे पूरी तरह से समझने के लिए आपको उसे सूर्य सरोवर बादल कीचड़ ऊष्मा ऋतु पवन आदि असँख्य कारकोँ के साथ जोड़कर देखना होगा*

----------


## amar2007

> लगता है की आपको आपके तरीके से ही समझाना होगा . इस्वर की विचारधारा में 'सक्रीय इस्वर ' की विचारधारा ही आपका असामाजिक तत्व है इसलिए इस 'सक्रीय इस्वर' की विचारधारा को नकारना जरूरी है .


*प्रिय अमर आप नहीँ समझे पूरी तरह से .चलिए फिर से कोशिश करता हूँ अगर आपके हाथ मेँ गन्दगी लग गयी है तो आप हाथ को साफ सुथरा करने कि कोशिश करेँगे या फिर हाथ कि अवधारणा को खारिज कर देँगे मतलब कि हाथ को काटकर अलग कर देँगे*[/QUOTE]

वही तो मैं भी आपको समझा रहा हूँ की वैदिक इस्वर की अवधारणा में 'सक्रीय इस्वर ' नाम की गंदगी लग गयी है इसलिए इस गंदगी को साफ़ करना होगा .

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय मित्रोँ ! स्वयम वास्तविकता को विचारोँ या शब्दोँ के माध्यम से व्यक्त नहीँ किया जा सकता है .आम का स्वाद चखकर जाना जा सकता है पर उसका वर्णन असम्भव है. सत्य इतना विराट होता है कि उसको तर्कोँ मेँ समाहित कर पाना किसी के लिए सम्भव नहीँ है . जैसे कि अगर आप सिर्फ एक फूल कि हीँ बात करेँ तो उसे पूरी तरह से समझने के लिए आपको उसे सूर्य सरोवर बादल कीचड़ ऊष्मा ऋतु पवन आदि असँख्य कारकोँ के साथ जोड़कर देखना होगा*



इतना तो सभी के सामने स्पस्ट है की इस्वर की सक्रीय अवधारणा बहुत ही घातक है . इस्वर की अवधारणा में ये सक्रीय नाम का bhayankar  रोग लग गया है और अगर इसे नहीं मिटाया गया  तो ये इस्वर की अवधारणा को ही मार सकता है .

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय मित्र अमर जी ! धर्म और ईश्वर कि अवधारणा मानवीय बुद्धि की उपज हैँ तो समय के साथ इसमेँ विकार आना स्वाभाविक है
आपने कहा कि ईश्वर कि अवधारणा ही खतरे मे पड़ जाएगी अगर सक्रिय को नकारा नहीँ गया तो ! इसपे मै कहूँगा कि आप निशचिँत रहेँ क्यूँकि कइ लोगोँ समुदायोँ और धर्मोँ (मुगलोँ इसाइयोँ) द्वारा इसके लिए कइ जी तोड़ प्रयास पहले भी किए जा चुके हैँ मित्र पर बहुत ज्यादा अन्तर नही पड़ा क्यूँकि हिन्दुओँ का धर्म उनकी जीवनशैली मेँ रचा बसा है किसी मन्दिर और मूर्ति मे नहीँ .वरना जब हिनदुओँ के सारे मनदिर तोड़े जा रहे थे तो हिन्दुत्व को मर जाना चाहिए था पर ऐसा हुआ नहीँ
अमर भाइ मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि धर्म के छेत्र मेँ हँस जैसी "नीर छीर विवेक" कि आवश्यक्ता है कि अच्छाइ को पकड़ो और बुराइ को छोड़ दो.बुराई अपनी मौत स्वयँ मर जाएगा. और ऐसा विवेक सिर्फ शिछा के प्रसार से आ सकती है ताकि लोग अपना दीपक स्वयम बनेँ किसी सुधारक कि शरण मेँ जाने को बाध्य न होँ क्यूँकि कालाँतर मेँ सुधारकोँ मेँ बुराइ आने कि सँभावना से इँकार नहीँ किया जा सकता
अतः किसी को मारने या खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ खुद को जगाने कि जरुरत है और इसका एक ही माध्यम है कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगोँ तक शिछा को पहुँचाया जाए
अब आप मुझसे असहमत हो सकते है पर मै जैसा सोचता हूँ वो आपके सामने रख दिया* रहेँ क्यूँकि कइ लोगोँ समुदायोँ और धर्मोँ (मुगलोँ इसाइयोँ) द्वारा इसके लिए कइ जी तोड़ प्रयास पहले भी किए जा चुके हैँ मित्र पर बहुत ज्यादा अन्तर नही पड़ा क्यूँकि हिन्दुओँ का धर्म उनकी जीवनशैली मेँ रचा बसा है किसी मन्दिर और मूर्ति मे नहीँ .वरना जब हिनदुओँ के सारे मनदिर तोड़े जा रहे थे तो हिन्दुत्व को मर जाना चाहिए था पर ऐसा हुआ नहीँ
अमर भाइ मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि धर्म के छेत्र मेँ हँस जैसी "नीर छीर विवेक" कि आवश्यक्ता है कि अच्छाइ को पकड़ो और बुराइ को छोड़ दो.बुराई अपनी मौत स्वयँ मर जाएगा. और ऐसा विवेक सिर्फ शिछा के प्रसार से आ सकती है ताकि लोग अपना दीपक स्वयम बनेँ किसी सुधारक कि शरण मेँ जाने को बाध्य न होँ क्यूँकि कालाँतर मेँ सुधारकोँ मेँ बुराइ आने कि सँभावना से इँकार नहीँ किया जा सकता
अतः किसी को मारने या खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ खुद को जगाने कि जरुरत है और इसका एक ही माध्यम है कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगोँ तक शिछा को पहुँचाया जाए
अब आप मुझसे असहमत हो सकते है पर मै जैसा सोचता हूँ वो आपके सामने रख दिया [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]

----------


## amar2007

> *
> (जीते जी तो किसी मनुष्य का पुनर्जन्म या मोक्ष हो नही सकता)   *



कभी 'निर्वाण ' के बारे में पढ़ा है ?.

----------


## aawara

*मित्र मँगल जी आप अपनी आशँकाओ को त्याग देँ हिन्दुत्व अपनी रछा करने मेँ स्वँयसमर्थ है क्यूँकि अगर भारत मेँ बुद्ध आते हैँ तो शँकाराचार्य भी इसी मिट्टी मेँ पैदा होते है अगर मुगल आते है तो कोई तुलसीदास पैदा हो जाता है और इसाइ अपनी मर्यादा का उल्लँघन करते है तो कोई विवेकानँद आ जाता है
मित्र अगर कोई व्यक्ति किसी दूसरे धर्म कि अच्छि बातोँ कि प्रशँसा करे तो गलत क्या है*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय मित्र अमर जी ! धर्म और ईश्वर कि अवधारणा मानवीय बुद्धि की उपज हैँ तो समय के साथ इसमेँ विकार आना स्वाभाविक है
> आपने कहा कि ईश्वर कि अवधारणा ही खतरे मे पड़ जाएगी अगर सक्रिय को नकारा नहीँ गया तो ! इसपे मै कहूँगा कि आप निशचिँत रहेँ क्यूँकि कइ लोगोँ समुदायोँ और धर्मोँ (मुगलोँ इसाइयोँ) द्वारा इसके लिए कइ जी तोड़ प्रयास पहले भी किए जा चुके हैँ मित्र पर बहुत ज्यादा अन्तर नही पड़ा क्यूँकि हिन्दुओँ का धर्म उनकी जीवनशैली मेँ रचा बसा है किसी मन्दिर और मूर्ति मे नहीँ .वरना जब हिनदुओँ के सारे मनदिर तोड़े जा रहे थे तो हिन्दुत्व को मर जाना चाहिए था पर ऐसा हुआ नहीँ
> अमर भाइ मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि धर्म के छेत्र मेँ हँस जैसी "नीर छीर विवेक" कि आवश्यक्ता है कि अच्छाइ को पकड़ो और बुराइ को छोड़ दो.बुराई अपनी मौत स्वयँ मर जाएगा. और ऐसा विवेक सिर्फ शिछा के प्रसार से आ सकती है ताकि लोग अपना दीपक स्वयम बनेँ किसी सुधारक कि शरण मेँ जाने को बाध्य न होँ क्यूँकि कालाँतर मेँ सुधारकोँ मेँ बुराइ आने कि सँभावना से इँकार नहीँ किया जा सकता
> अतः किसी को मारने या खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ खुद को जगाने कि जरुरत है और इसका एक ही माध्यम है कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगोँ तक शिछा को पहुँचाया जाए
> अब आप मुझसे असहमत हो सकते है पर मै जैसा सोचता हूँ वो आपके सामने रख दिया* रहेँ क्यूँकि कइ लोगोँ समुदायोँ और धर्मोँ (मुगलोँ इसाइयोँ) द्वारा इसके लिए कइ जी तोड़ प्रयास पहले भी किए जा चुके हैँ मित्र पर बहुत ज्यादा अन्तर नही पड़ा क्यूँकि हिन्दुओँ का धर्म उनकी जीवनशैली मेँ रचा बसा है किसी मन्दिर और मूर्ति मे नहीँ .वरना जब हिनदुओँ के सारे मनदिर तोड़े जा रहे थे तो हिन्दुत्व को मर जाना चाहिए था पर ऐसा हुआ नहीँ
> अमर भाइ मुझे ऐसा लगता है कि धर्म के छेत्र मेँ हँस जैसी "नीर छीर विवेक" कि आवश्यक्ता है कि अच्छाइ को पकड़ो और बुराइ को छोड़ दो.बुराई अपनी मौत स्वयँ मर जाएगा. और ऐसा विवेक सिर्फ शिछा के प्रसार से आ सकती है ताकि लोग अपना दीपक स्वयम बनेँ किसी सुधारक कि शरण मेँ जाने को बाध्य न होँ क्यूँकि कालाँतर मेँ सुधारकोँ मेँ बुराइ आने कि सँभावना से इँकार नहीँ किया जा सकता
> अतः किसी को मारने या खारिज करने कि जरुरत नहीँ खुद को जगाने कि जरुरत है और इसका एक ही माध्यम है कि ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगोँ तक शिछा को पहुँचाया जाए
> अब आप मुझसे असहमत हो सकते है पर मै जैसा सोचता हूँ वो आपके सामने रख दिया [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]


आखिर इसीलिए तो आर्य समाजियों ने गुरुकुल खोले हैं !

----------


## amar2007

> क्यूँकि हिन्दुओँ का धर्म उनकी जीवनशैली मेँ रचा बसा है किसी मन्दिर और मूर्ति मे नहीँ


वही तो इनका प्रयोग ठगी के लिए होता है !

----------


## mangaldev

> मित्र मँगल जी आप अपनी आशँकाओ को त्याग देँ हिन्दुत्व अपनी रछा करने मेँ स्वँयसमर्थ है क्यूँकि अगर भारत मेँ बुद्ध आते हैँ तो शँकाराचार्य भी इसी मिट्टी मेँ पैदा होते है अगर मुगल आते है तो कोई तुलसीदास पैदा हो जाता है और इसाइ अपनी मर्यादा का उल्लँघन करते है तो कोई विवेकानँद आ जाता है मित्र अगर कोई व्यक्ति किसी दूसरे धर्म कि अच्छि बातोँ कि प्रशँसा करे तो गलत क्या है


[B]हर गलती सजा देती है| 
हर लापरवाही कुच्छ ना कुच्छ नुकसान पहुचाती है| 
यह मेंरी आशंका नही है सार्वभोमिक-सत्य है| 
में किसान हूँ में अपने खेत में 'खरपतवार' को बर्दास्त नही कर सकता| 
मेरा सिद्धांत है में उसे पैदा होते ही उसे जड़ से उपाड़ता हूँ| 
अब किसान-पुत्र "ट्रेक्टर" ही नही "कंप्यूटर" भी चलाने लगे है और ग्रन्थ भी पड़ने लगे है| 
पूरा देश किसान-पुत्र का कर्म-क्षेत्र (खेत) बन चुका है| 
में इस खरपतवार को कभी नही पनपने दूंगा| 
जब तक शंकराचार्य तुलसी गुरु गोविंदा सिंह शिवाजी सूरजमल या विवेकाननद आयेगे तब तक ये हमें कितना नुकसान पहुचा चुके होंगे| इसका भी अंदाज आपने लगाया है? [/B]

----------


## Ranveer

> *फिर आपने वही लंबा पाठ मूल मुद्दे से ध्यान हटाकर पढाने की कोशिस की है| आप अपने कथनानुसार जन्म से हिन्दु वा क्षत्रिय हो सकते है लेकिन मेरे अनुसार शायद? 
> लेकिन; आप इस सूत्र पर बोध-धम्म के "सूत्रकार" बने हुए है| ये आपके विचारों से साबित हो रहा है इस उद्देश्य से आपने इस सूत्र की रचना भी की है यह स्पष्ट हो चुका है|  
> जब आपका बोध-धम्म आत्मा व परमात्मा को नही मानता और मोक्ष व पुनर्जन्म के सिद्धांत को वेद-उपनिषद्  आदि हिन्दु-ग्रंथो से चुराकर अपनी पृथक विचारधारा को चलाने के प्रयास में इस प्रकार के भ्रामक पाठ पढाता है| जैसा कि आप भी ऐसा ही पढ़ाने का असफल प्रयास कर रहे है| 
> एक मनुष्य की मृत्यु के बाद किसका (मृतक के किस तत्व का) मोक्ष या पुनर्जन्म होता है?
> (जीते जी तो किसी मनुष्य का पुनर्जन्म या मोक्ष हो नही सकता)में हर बार यही प्रश्न आपसे कर रहा हूँ और उत्तर एक शब्द में चाहता हूँ|   *





> *एक शातिर और धूर्त; रंगीन पानी में नहाकर अपने ही लोगो के बीच कुच्छ समय के लिए भ्रम की स्थिति उत्पन कर सकता है लेकिन मूल स्वभाव को नही छोड़ सकता| जिसप्रकार बोध-धर्म व जैन-धर्म ने हिन्दु-ग्रंथो से पुनर्जन्म व मोक्ष को चुराकर अपने तरीके से परिभाषित किया और परमात्मा व आत्मा को नकारा| ऐसे में आपका ये बोध-धम्म कुच्छ वर्षो बाद ही अप्रासंगिक हो गया और इनके अनुयायी अपने व्यवहार में उन सब परम्पराओं व्यवहारों को घुमा-फिराकर मानने लगे| जिनको उनके हिन्दु-पूर्वज मानते थे| वे केवल नाम के बोध और जैन रह गए| 
> आपने बच्चपन में रंगेसिहार की कहानी तो पढी होगी? यही कहानी है ऐसी ही कहानी है? आपके बोध-धम्म की|*


*प्रिय मंगलदेव जी 
आप  अपने ज्ञान के द्वार ही बंद कर दियें हैं और जो अधकचरे ज्ञान का पर्दा आपकी आँखों में पडा है उसे आप हटा कर कुछ देखा पसंद नहीं कर रहे |
अब आप मेरे प्रश्नों का उतर दें -
१. क्या आपने खुद के धर्म से सम्बंधित कोई ग्रन्थ पढ़ा है -वेद ,उपनिषद ,पुराण ? (मुझे ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं लग रहा क्यूंकि आप न तो पुनर्जन्म को ठीक से समझतें हैं और न ही मोक्ष को )
२. आप मोक्ष किसे कहतें हैं ? क्या आपने कभी भी निर्वाण के बारे में जानने का प्रयास किया है या भवचक्र को पढ़ा है ?
३. क्या आपने खुद अपने अनुसार किसी पारलौकिक ज्ञान की प्राप्ति की है जिससे आपको अनुभव  हुआ हो की आपने सम्पूर्ण ज्ञान प्राप्त कर लिया ?
४. मै तो ये मानता हूँ की जिंदगी भर भी मै पढता रहूँगा तब भी ज्ञान के उस स्तर पर नहीं पंहुच पाऊंगा जहां पर  ये कह सकूँ की मै जो कह रहां हूँ वही सत्य है ..क्या आप भी ऐसा मानतें हैं ? या नहीं ?

आपके पास कोई तर्क न होने के वजह से जिद में अपने ज्ञान को सही ठहरा  रहें हैं |
 आपको क्या लगता है की किसी अश्लील साईट पर बैठकर कोई किसी धर्म या विचारधारा का प्रचार करेगा ?
कृपया कुतर्क न करें |
यदि आप सच में कुछ ज्ञान रखतें हैं तो ऊपर के प्रश्नों का उतर दें ?
यदि सवाल उठाने की क्षमता रखतें हैं तो जवाब देने की भी काबलियत होनी चाहिए |
*

----------


## Ranveer

> [B]हर गलती सजा देती है| 
> हर लापरवाही कुच्छ ना कुच्छ नुकसान पहुचाती है| 
> यह मेंरी आशंका नही है सार्वभोमिक-सत्य है| 
> में किसान हूँ में अपने खेत में 'खरपतवार' को बर्दास्त नही कर सकता| 
> मेरा सिद्धांत है में उसे पैदा होते ही उसे जड़ से उपाड़ता हूँ| 
> अब किसान-पुत्र "ट्रेक्टर" ही नही "कंप्यूटर" भी चलाने लगे है और ग्रन्थ भी पड़ने लगे है| 
> पूरा देश किसान-पुत्र का कर्म-क्षेत्र (खेत) बन चुका है| 
> में इस खरपतवार को कभी नही पनपने दूंगा| 
> जब तक शंकराचार्य तुलसी गुरु गोविंदा सिंह शिवाजी सूरजमल या विवेकाननद आयेगे तब तक ये हमें कितना नुकसान पहुचा चुके होंगे| इसका भी अंदाज आपने लगाया है? [/B]


*आप किस तरह की खरपतवार की बात कर रहें हैं ?
कौन सा ऐसा धरम है जिसमे बुराई नहीं है ...एक का भी नाम आप गिना दें !!!
क्या आप शंकराचार्य या विवेकानद के विचारों को जानतें हैं ....
चलिए आप शंकर के अद्वेत वेदान्त के बारे में ही कुछ बताइये की उसमे आत्मा का स्वरूप कैसा माना गया है ?

ये कट्टरता से आप क्या साबित करना  चाह रहें हैं ? कुछ स्पष्ट तो करें ?
*

----------


## mangaldev

> आप किस तरह की खरपतवार की बात कर रहें हैं ?
> कौन सा ऐसा धरम है जिसमे बुराई नहीं है ...एक का भी नाम आप गिना दें !!!
> क्या आप शंकराचार्य या विवेकानद के विचारों को जानतें हैं ....
> चलिए आप शंकर के अद्वेत वेदान्त के बारे में ही कुछ बताइये की उसमे आत्मा का स्वरूप कैसा माना गया है ?
> ये कट्टरता से आप क्या साबित करना चाह रहें हैं ? कुछ स्पष्ट तो करें ?



*रणवीर जी 
यह पोस्ट मेने आपके लिए नही, आवाराजी के लिए भेजी है| वह समझ चुके है| 
आप तो मेरे पूर्व प्रश्न का यथोचित उत्तर एक शब्द में देने के बारे में दिमाकी कशरत करे|    
आप एक किसान की भाषा व विचार को नही समझ सकते| *

----------


## Ranveer

> *रणवीर जी 
> यह पोस्ट मेने आपके लिए नही, आवाराजी के लिए भेजी है| वह समझ चुके है| 
> आप तो मेरे पूर्व प्रश्न का यथोचित उत्तर एक शब्द में देने के बारे में दिमाकी कशरत करे|    
> आप एक किसान की भाषा व विचार को नही समझ सकते| *


*दे चूका हूँ ..पिछली प्रविष्टियों को देखें 
आपने मेरे जवाब में जो आपति की थी उसका भी मैंने उतर दिया ...अब आप पुनः वही प्रश्न कर रहें हैं |
आप मेरे ४ प्रश्नों का उतर दें ....बड़ी कृपा होगी |उसके बाद मै विस्तार में चलूँगा |*

----------


## mangaldev

> देवव्रत जी क्या आप मेरी इस बात से सहमत हैं की वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म प्राचीन वैदिक धर्म  का ही उत्तराधिकारी है ? उच्चतम न्यायालय इस बात से सहमत है अब आप 'हाँ' या 'न' में जवाब दें !


"आत्मा-परमात्मा(ब्रह्म), पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष, जन्म और मृत्यु"  इनको आज तक कोई न्यायालय निश्चित नही कर पाया| क्योकि न्यायालय भी इंसानी दिमाक की ही उपज है इसलिये वह भी सबूतों व तर्कों के आधार पर फेसले देता है| ऐसे में आत्मा-परमात्मा(ब्रह्म), पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष के बीच ये न्यायालय और क़ानून कहाँ से आ गया| हिन्दु-धर्म के "आत्मा-परमात्मा(ब्रह्म), पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष, जन्म और मृत्यु" के अटल सत्य किसी न्यायालय या क़ानून से प्रभावित नही होते है|

----------


## amar2007

> "आत्मा-परमात्मा(ब्रह्म), पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष, जन्म और मृत्यु"  इनको आज तक कोई न्यायालय निश्चित नही कर पाया| क्योकि न्यायालय भी इंसानी दिमाक की ही उपज है इसलिये वह भी सबूतों व तर्कों के आधार पर फेसले देता है| ऐसे में आत्मा-परमात्मा(ब्रह्म), पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष के बीच ये न्यायालय और क़ानून कहाँ से आ गया| हिन्दु-धर्म के "आत्मा-परमात्मा(ब्रह्म), पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष, जन्म और मृत्यु" के अटल सत्य किसी न्यायालय या क़ानून से प्रभावित नही होते है|


चलिए छोडिये न्यायालय को . आप बताइये की क्या आप मानते हैं की वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म प्राचीन वैदिक धर्म का उत्तराधिकारी है  ?

----------


## mangaldev

*रणवीर जी 
आप बोध-धम्म की विचारधारा को कुच्छ समय के लिए त्याग कर मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर एक धब्द में देवे| 
एक मनुष्य की मृत्यु के बाद किसका 
(मृतक के किस तत्व का) 
मोक्ष या पुनर्जन्म होता है?
(जीते जी तो किसी मनुष्य का पुनर्जन्म या मोक्ष हो नही सकता)
में हर बार यही प्रश्न आपसे कर रहा हूँ और उत्तर एक शब्द में चाहता हूँ| *

----------


## Ranveer

> *रणवीर जी 
> आप बोध-धम्म की विचारधारा को कुच्छ समय के लिए त्याग कर मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर एक धब्द में देवे| 
> एक मनुष्य की मृत्यु के बाद किसका 
> (मृतक के किस तत्व का) 
> मोक्ष या पुनर्जन्म होता है?
> (जीते जी तो किसी मनुष्य का पुनर्जन्म या मोक्ष हो नही सकता)
> में हर बार यही प्रश्न आपसे कर रहा हूँ और उत्तर एक शब्द में चाहता हूँ| *


*हर बार एक ही बात लिख लिख कर थक चूका हूँ :)
अब मै वही चीज़ें दुबारा नहीं लिखना चाहता |

आपने गलत धारणा बना रखी है ..मनुष्य को इस जीवन के रहते भी मोक्ष मिलता है ...मोक्ष का अर्थ है सरीर में स्थित सारे कामनाओं ...दुखों ..वासनाओं ..इच्छाओं का अंत |
इसे इस जीवन में भी प्राप्त किया जा सकता है जिसे निर्वाण कर्ह्तें है ...इस मोक्ष के लिए आपको अपने  जीवन  में  ही संतुलित लक्ष्य अपनाना होगा |
मनुष्य मृत्यु के बाद तभी मोक्ष प्राप्त कर सकता है जब वह सांसारिक कामनाओं और इच्छाओं से मुक्त होकर मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुआ हो |उसके अंदर यदि अविद्या मौजूद रही हो तो वह पुनः किसी दूसरे दीपक की ज्योति किम भाँती पुनर्जन्म को प्राप्त होगा |

यदि आप अब भी न समझ पा रहें हो तो कोई उपाय नहीं है :)
मुझे क्षमा करें 
और हो सके तो मेरे प्रश्नों का उतर दे ...बड़ी आशा में हूँ ...:)

*

----------


## mangaldev

> चलिए छोडिये न्यायालय को . आप बताइये की क्या आप मानते हैं की वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म प्राचीन वैदिक धर्म का उत्तराधिकारी है?




धर्म किसी का उत्तराधिकारी कैसे हो सकता है?
उत्तराधिकारी/उत्तराधिकार तो एक "क़ानून/सामाजिक-व्यवस्थागत" सम्मत शब्द है|
कृपया ऐसे शब्दों व शब्दावलियो को आत्मा-परमात्मा (ब्रह्म) पुर्नजन्म, मोक्ष इत्यादि से दूर रखे|
एक मनुष्य की मृत्यु के बाद किसका 
(मृतक के किस तत्व का) 
मोक्ष या पुनर्जन्म होता है?
(जीते जी तो किसी मनुष्य का पुनर्जन्म या मोक्ष हो नही सकता)
में हर बार यही प्रश्न कर रहा हूँ और उत्तर एक शब्द में चाहता हूँ|

----------


## Akash78

> धर्म किसी का उत्तराधिकारी कैसे हो सकता है?
> उत्तराधिकारी/उत्तराधिकार तो एक "क़ानून/सामाजिक-व्यवस्थागत" सम्मत शब्द है|
> कृपया ऐसे शब्दों व शब्दावलियो को आत्मा-परमात्मा (ब्रह्म) पुर्नजन्म, मोक्ष इत्यादि से दूर रखे|
> एक मनुष्य की मृत्यु के बाद किसका 
> (मृतक के किस तत्व का) 
> मोक्ष या पुनर्जन्म होता है?
> (जीते जी तो किसी मनुष्य का पुनर्जन्म या मोक्ष हो नही सकता)
> में हर बार यही प्रश्न कर रहा हूँ और उत्तर एक शब्द में चाहता हूँ|



*हो सकता है  भाई .........! इसके लिए आपको...बुध्ध धर्म के निर्वाण को समझना होगा............!*

----------


## Akash78

*जिसने उस गृह्कारक को समझ लिया वह जीते जी निर्वाण पद को प्राप्त हो jata  है....जो नहीं समझता  वह भव बंधन में बांध कर विविध जन्म चक्रों में घूमता रहता है.....!*

----------


## mangaldev

> हर बार एक ही बात लिख लिख कर थक चूका हूँ| अब मै वही चीज़ें दुबारा नहीं लिखना चाहता| आपने गलत धारणा बना रखी है ..मनुष्य को इस जीवन के रहते भी मोक्ष मिलता है मोक्ष का अर्थ है सरीर में स्थित सारे कामनाओं ...दुखों ..वासनाओं ..इच्छाओं का अंत| इसे इस जीवन में भी प्राप्त किया जा सकता है जिसे निर्वाण कर्ह्तें है ...इस मोक्ष के लिए आपको अपने जीवन में ही संतुलित लक्ष्य अपनाना होगा| मनुष्य मृत्यु के बाद तभी मोक्ष प्राप्त कर सकता है जब वह सांसारिक कामनाओं और इच्छाओं से मुक्त होकर मृत्यु को प्राप्त हुआ हो |उसके अंदर यदि अविद्या मौजूद रही हो तो वह पुनः किसी दूसरे दीपक की ज्योति किम भाँती पुनर्जन्म को प्राप्त होगा| यदि आप अब भी न समझ पा रहें हो तो कोई उपाय नहीं है|


रणवीर जी 

*आपने निर्वाण व मोक्ष को पर्यावाची मान रखा है यह आपकी भ्रामकता का कारण है और इसी के चलते आप मोक्ष का गलत अर्थ लगा रहे है| मोक्ष वह अवस्था होती है जिसके बाद पुनर्जन्म नही होता| अथार्त वह मनुष्य जन्म-मरण के चक्र से छुट जाता है|  ऐसे अगर मोक्ष नही होती तो उस मृतक मनुष्य का कोनसा तत्व है जो जन्म-मरण से नही छूट पाता| मेरा प्रश्न यथावत है| 

निर्वाण के अभाव में एक मनुष्य का कोनसा तत्व मृत्यु के बाद पुन:जन्म लेता है? 

उत्तर एक शब्द में ही देवे|

कृपया हर बार की तरह पाठ पढ़ाने की जरुरत नही है| *

----------


## Ranveer

> रणवीर जी 
> 
> *आपने निर्वाण व मोक्ष को पर्यावाची मान रखा है यह आपकी भ्रामकता का कारण है और इसी के चलते आप मोक्ष का गलत अर्थ लगा रहे है| मोक्ष वह अवस्था होती है जिसके बाद पुनर्जन्म नही होता| अथार्त वह मनुष्य जन्म-मरण के चक्र से छुट जाता है|  ऐसे अगर मोक्ष नही होती तो उस मृतक मनुष्य का कोनसा तत्व है जो जन्म-मरण से नही छूट पाता| मेरा प्रश्न यथावत है| 
> 
> निर्वाण के अभाव में एक मनुष्य का कोनसा तत्व मृत्यु के बाद पुन:जन्म लेता है? 
> 
> उत्तर एक शब्द में ही देवे|
> 
> कृपया हर बार की तरह पाठ पढ़ाने की जरुरत नही है| *


*आपने ये कहाँ से पढ़ा है की निर्वाण और मोक्ष अलग अलग हैं ?कृपया सन्दर्भ बताएं ..उस पुस्तक को मै भी पढूंगा |
या फिर ये बताएं की आपको कोई अलौकिक ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ है ..यदि हुआ हो तो जरुर  बताएं ..मै भी इच्छुक हूँ 
*

----------


## amar2007

> धर्म किसी का उत्तराधिकारी कैसे हो सकता है?


 आप सीधी बात करने के आदी  हैं तभी आप से सीधा प्रश्न पूछ रहा हूँ की वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म   बुद्ध और महावीर से पहले किस रूप में था ?

----------


## Akash78

JO HINDU DHARM KA MOKSH HAI....USI ARTHO ME BUDDHA KA NIRVAN HAI......!!  DONO....MOKSH NARANE KE BAAD HOTA HAI..NIRVAAN  JITE JII ISII JANM ME HO SAKATAA HAI.....!

----------


## Akash78

बुद्ध ने आत्मा को अर्थात आकाश तत्व को नहीं माना है...जब चार तत्व यथा जल prathwi अग्नि और वायु ..आपस में मिलते है तो जीवन शक्ति .खुद ब खुद पैदा हो जाती है.....








> रणवीर जी 
> 
> *आपने निर्वाण व मोक्ष को पर्यावाची मान रखा है यह आपकी भ्रामकता का कारण है और इसी के चलते आप मोक्ष का गलत अर्थ लगा रहे है| मोक्ष वह अवस्था होती है जिसके बाद पुनर्जन्म नही होता| अथार्त वह मनुष्य जन्म-मरण के चक्र से छुट जाता है|  ऐसे अगर मोक्ष नही होती तो उस मृतक मनुष्य का कोनसा तत्व है जो जन्म-मरण से नही छूट पाता| मेरा प्रश्न यथावत है| 
> 
> निर्वाण के अभाव में एक मनुष्य का कोनसा तत्व मृत्यु के बाद पुन:जन्म लेता है? 
> 
> उत्तर एक शब्द में ही देवे|
> 
> कृपया हर बार की तरह पाठ पढ़ाने की जरुरत नही है| *

----------


## Akash78

कृपया ज़ूम कर के पड़ें !!!

----------


## navinc4u

> *रणवीर जी 
> जिन मेरे प्रश्नों के उत्तर आपने दिए है वो प्रश्न मेने उत्तर देने के लिए पोस्ट नही किये है और नही तर्कों के आधार पर उत्तर प्राप्त करने के लिए दिए है| ये प्रश्न आप अपने आप से ही कीजिये वो भी कंप्यूटर पर बैठ कर नही किसी एकांत स्थान पर बैठ कर, जब आप अपने मस्तिष्क से दूर जाकर अपनी आत्मा को टटोलोगे तो आपकी आत्मा आपको परमात्मा का अनुभव करायेगी| प्रश्नों में से उत्तर तो आप क्या कोई भी तार्किक बुद्धीवाला मनुष्य निकाल कर दे सकता है यह कोई बड़ी बात नही है| लेकिन आत्मा-परमात्मा (जीव-ब्रह्म) ईश्वर ये किताबी ज्ञान, मस्तिष्क-वायाम, तर्क-वितर्क का विषय नही है| यह आत्म-अनुभव का मामला है जब तक इस विषय पर केवल-दिमाक का उपयोग करते रहोगे इस रहस्य को कभी जान नही पाओगे| *


*मंगलदेव जी , एक बात तो सत्य है की इस्वर या हम उसे जो भी नाम दे दें है और आपकी तरह तर्क की बस्तु नहीं बल्कि आत्म अनुभव  की बस्तु है लेकिन सारे संसय तब खरे होते जब तथाकथित ज्ञानी लोग मंच पर विराजमान हो बेहत मूर्खतापूर्ण बातो को ज्ञान का सागर बना कर प्रस्तुत करते है जैसे* *१- इस्वर अपनी प्रशंसा करने बाले से खुश होता है और जो व्यक्ति ये कहा देता है की इस्वर मैंने अपने को आपको अर्पण किया इस्वर बिना कुछ किये ही उसको सब कुछ दे देता है* 
*२- इस्वर अपनी नींद करने वाले से नाराज होता है और उसे भयानक दंड देता है* 
*३- समाधि द्वार इस्वर से सत्छाकर किया जा जा सकता है* 
*४- इस्वर ने अपने दूतो ( नवी ) को धरती पर भेजा जो इस्वर के बताये गए सन्देश ले कर धरती पर आये*
*५- इस्वर अवतार लेता है* 
*६- सेक्स इस्वर को नापसंद है* 
*बाते तो बहुत है अगर तथकथित सत्संग में जाए और कोपी पेन ले जाए तो इस प्रकार की बहुत साड़ी मूर्खतापूर्ण बाते नोट कर सकते है जो बेहद वे सर पैर की होती है इन लोगो की बातो में जाए तो इश्वर आपको एक राजा या सम्राट की तरह लगेगा , जो दूतो को रखता और रिपोर्ट्स चेक करत है नियम बनता है नियम तोड़ने वालो को दंड देता है *

----------


## Akash78

कृपया ज़ूम कर के पड़ें !!! ज़ूम करने के लिए दाहिने हाथ के नीचे की और १०० % इत्यादि को ज़ूम करें !

----------


## Akash78

कृपया ज़ूम कर के पड़ें !!! ज़ूम करने के लिए दाहिने हाथ के नीचे की और १०० % इत्यादि को ज़ूम करें !

----------


## Akash78

कृपया ज़ूम कर के पड़ें !!! ज़ूम करने के लिए दाहिने हाथ के नीचे की और १०० % इत्यादि को ज़ूम करें !

----------


## parim6

Are dost mujhe ek baat batao ke puri duniya jo kisi ke aage saar jhukati hai kuch soch kr hi to jhukati hogi or dimag to sab ke pass hai to fir ese hi to paglon ki trh nhi jhukate na

----------


## mangaldev

> *आपने ये कहाँ से पढ़ा है की निर्वाण और मोक्ष अलग अलग हैं? कृपया सन्दर्भ बताएं ..उस पुस्तक को मै भी पढूंगा|या फिर ये बताएं की आपको कोई अलौकिक ज्ञान प्राप्त हुआ है ..यदि हुआ हो तो जरुर  बताएं ..मै भी इच्छुक हूँ*


[B]यदि आप और आपकी धारणा जो कि बोध-धम्म से ग्रषित होकर आप मोक्ष व निर्वाण को एक ही अवस्था मानते तो भी मेरा प्रश्न यथावत ही रहा कि निर्वाण(मोक्ष) के अभाव में जब एक व्यक्ति मर जाता है| तो उसके किस तत्व का पुनर्जन्म होता है| 
(मेरा अलोकिक ज्ञान तो आत्मा और परमात्मा ही है जिसे आप बोध-धम्म से ग्रसित होने के कारण मानगे नही) ऐसे में आपको मेरे प्रश्न का उत्तर एक शब्द में तलाशना ही होगा? [/B]

----------


## aawara

> वही तो इनका प्रयोग ठगी के लिए होता है !


*आखिरी बार समझाता हूँ - सक्रिय ईश्वर  को नकारना ताकि ठगी से बचा जा सके ईस विचारधार को उसी का समर्थन मिलेगा जिसके लिए ईश्वर महज कुछ भौतिक वस्तुओँ इतना महत्व रखता हो*

----------


## devvrat

*लेखिका :- मृदुल किर्ती   ईहातीत क्षण  मेने एक सत्य को थामा है|* 
*वायु पर प्रहार करना. अग्नि को थाम सकना.
पृथ्वी को बाँध सकना. सब सम्भव है.
परन्तु यदि तुमने मूल सत्यों में से कोई एक सत्य थामा है,
तो यह दुनिया तुम्हे जीने नहीं देगी. थामे सत्य के थम्ब में ही तुम्हे बाँध कर अवरोधों, 
आलोचनाओं मर्मान्तक पीडाओं के उत्पीदान में तुम्हें झोक देगी. 
जीवित समिधा बन कर यदि तुम जल सकते हो,
तो सत्य को थामे रहो. जीवन यज्ञ में तुम्हारी यह दिव्य आहुति,
आकाश में "सत्यमेव जयते "के जय घोष में, अग्नि में "अग्नि मीडे पुरोहितं "उद्घोष में,
पृथ्वी में सहन शीलता के वेश में, वायु में प्राण शक्ति के परिवेश में,
जल में जीवन के जीवोन्मेष में, फिर ब्रह्माण्ड से, हिरण्यगर्भ की नाभि से,
सत्यान्वेषी का थामा हुआ सत्य, गायत्री बन कर,
ब्रह्माण्ड में ही लीन हो जाए. आत्मा परमात्मा हो जाए.
लौ से लौ एकाकार हो जाए. साकार निराकार हो जाए.
*
*(सचेत:- एक सत्य को थामे और अपने असत्य को सत्य बनाने के तर्कों को साधन ना बनावे)*

----------


## aawara

> [B]हर गलती सजा देती है| 
> हर लापरवाही कुच्छ ना कुच्छ नुकसान पहुचाती है| 
> यह मेंरी आशंका नही है सार्वभोमिक-सत्य है| 
> में किसान हूँ में अपने खेत में 'खरपतवार' को बर्दास्त नही कर सकता| 
> मेरा सिद्धांत है में उसे पैदा होते ही उसे जड़ से उपाड़ता हूँ| 
> अब किसान-पुत्र "ट्रेक्टर" ही नही "कंप्यूटर" भी चलाने लगे है और ग्रन्थ भी पड़ने लगे है| 
> पूरा देश किसान-पुत्र का कर्म-क्षेत्र (खेत) बन चुका है| 
> में इस खरपतवार को कभी नही पनपने दूंगा| 
> जब तक शंकराचार्य तुलसी गुरु गोविंदा सिंह शिवाजी सूरजमल या विवेकाननद आयेगे तब तक ये हमें कितना नुकसान पहुचा चुके होंगे| इसका भी अंदाज आपने लगाया है? [/B]


1*पर  पतवार हटाते वक्त अगर मर्यादा का पालन नहीँ हुआ तो अपने फसल को भी नुकसान पहुँच जाता है

मित्र ,   सभी धर्म एक दूसरे के जन्म , अस्तित्ववान होने और मरण पर आधारित होते हैँ . .  . . . . . . .एक धर्म की सत्ता मेँ अन्य धर्मोँ की सता निहित होती है .*
*धर्म अस्तित्वहीन शून्य है . पर उसका अस्तित्व इतना सूछ्म होता है कि उसे सामान्य अवधारणा से समझा नहीँ जा सकता . इसका अस्तित्व वैसा ही है जैसा शून्यता का अस्तित्व है .*

----------


## Akash78

> *आखिरी बार समझाता हूँ - सक्रिय ईश्वर  को नकारना ताकि ठगी से बचा जा सके ईस विचारधार को उसी का समर्थन मिलेगा जिसके लिए ईश्वर महज कुछ भौतिक वस्तुओँ इतना महत्व रखता हो*


सत्य कहाँ मित्र ! सगुन इस्वर को मानने वाले केवल भौतिक वस्तुओ की प्राप्ति को ही अपना लक्छ समझ लेते है...!

----------


## Akash78

धर्म तो सनातन है मित्र ! न वो हिन्दू है , न वो इस्लाम है, न वो यहूदी है, न वो ईसाई है, न वो जैन है , न वो बौध है, न वो शिख है,...ये तो ..धर्म के प्रवर्तकों के अनुयाइयों के नाम है...धर्म इस सबसे परे है...जो सनातन है.....जिसको धारण करना पड़ता है...जिसको आचार विचार और व्यवहार में लाकर पालन करना पड़ता है....धर्म  जीवन जीने की एक विशेष पद्धति है..हम यु भी कह सकते है....!!!

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय मित्र आकाश जी आपने गलत मतलब निकाला 
मेरा कहना दो टूक शब्दोँ मेँ स्पषट रुप से यह है कि ईश्वर का मतलब हिँदूओँ या इश्वरवादियोँ के लिए चँद भौतिक पदार्थ कि प्राप्ति भर नही है बल्कि भावनात्मक जुड़ाव है*

----------


## aawara

*उपनिषदोँ कि शिछाओँ को बुद्धिमानी से थोडा काँट छाँट दो तो बन कर तैयार हो गया बौद्ध दर्शन*

----------


## aawara

*अमर जी अगर सक्रिय ईश्वर को नकार दोगे तब तो गीता जैसे ग्रँथ को तो फिर गँगा मेँ बहाना पड़ेगा क्यूँकि गीता तो सगुण ईश्वर की बात करती है*

----------


## amar2007

> *आखिरी बार समझाता हूँ - सक्रिय ईश्वर  को नकारना ताकि ठगी से बचा जा सके ईस विचारधार को उसी का समर्थन मिलेगा जिसके लिए ईश्वर महज कुछ भौतिक वस्तुओँ इतना महत्व रखता हो*



क्या आप ये कहना चाहते हैं की निराकार , निर्गुण को मानने वाले इहलोक के  सुखों से ऊपर की नहीं सोचते हैं ? कभी निरंकारी मिशन के बारे में सुना है ?
सच तो ये है सक्रीय इस्वर को मानने वाले ही भौतिकता की दौड़ में सबसे आगे रहते हैं . मैंने बहुतों को मंदिरों में मूर्तियों के सामने   धन - धान्य , पदवी , बच्चे मांगते देखा है साथ में ये भी कहते सुना है की अगर मेरी मनोकामना पूरी हो गयी तो फला रुपयों का प्रसाद चढ़ाउंगा !
अब खुद तय कर लो की भौतिक चीज़ों की होड़ में कौन आगे है !

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी अगर सक्रिय ईश्वर को नकार दोगे तब तो गीता जैसे ग्रँथ को तो फिर गँगा मेँ बहाना पड़ेगा क्यूँकि गीता तो सगुण ईश्वर की बात करती है*


लगता है आप पुस्तकों की गुलामी करते हैं तभी ऐसा कह रहे हैं . गीता में जो अच्छा है और समय के अनुसार उपयुक्त है वो ले लो और बाकी छोड़ दो क्योंकि गीता में भी धूर्तों ने मिलावट कर दी है .

----------


## Akash78

एस धम्मो सनंतनो अर्थात यही है सनातन धर्म। 


हिंदुओं के 9वें अवतार भगवान बुद्ध दुनिया का एक रहस्य हैं। भगवान तो बहुत हुए, लेकिन बुद्ध ने चेतना के जिस शिखर को छुआ है वैसा किसी और ने नहीं। बुद्ध का पूरा जीवन सत्य की खोज और निर्वाण को पा लेने में ही लग गया। उन्होंने मानव मनोविज्ञान और दुख के हर पहलू पर कहा और उसके समाधान बताए।

यह रिकॉर्ड है कि बुद्ध ने जितना कहा और जितना समझाया उतना किसी और ने नहीं। धरती पर अभी तक ऐसा कोई नहीं हुआ जो बुद्ध के बराबर कह गया। सैंकड़ों ग्रंथ है जो उनके प्रवचनों से भरे पड़े हैं और आश्चर्य कि उनमें कहीं भी दोहराव नहीं है। 

बुध का रास्ता दुख से निजात पाकर निर्वाण अर्थात शाश्वत आनंद में स्*थित हो जाने का रास्ता है। बुद्ध का जन्म किसी राष्ट्र, धर्म या प्रांत की क्रांति नहीं है बल्कि की बुद्ध के जन्म से व्यवस्थित धर्म के मार्ग पर पहली बार कोई वैश्विक क्रांति हुई है। बु्द्ध से पहले धर्म, योग और ध्यान सिर्फ दार्शनिकों का विरोधाभाषिक विज्ञान ही था। 
पश्चिम के बुद्धिजीवी और वैज्ञानिक बुद्ध और योग को पिछले कुछ वर्षों से बहुत ही गंभीरता से ले रहे हैं। चीन, जापान, श्रीलंका और भारत सहित दुनिया के अनेकों बौद्ध राष्ट्रों के बौद्ध मठों में पश्चिमी जगत की तादाद बड़ी है। सभी अब यह जानने लगे हैं कि पश्चिमी धर्मों में जो बाते हैं वे बौद्ध धर्म से ही ली गई है, क्योंकि बौद्ध धर्म ईसा मसीह से 500 साल पूर्व पूरे विश्व में फैल चुका था।

दुनिया का ऐसा कोई हिस्सा नहीं बचा था जहाँ बौद्ध भिक्षुओं के कदम न पड़े हों। दुनिया भर के हर इलाके से खुदाई में भगवान बुद्ध की प्रतिमा निकलती है। दुनिया की सर्वाधिक प्रतिमाओं का रिकॉर्ड भी बुद्ध के नाम दर्ज है। बुत परस्ती शब्द की उत्पत्ति ही बुद्ध शब्द से हुई है।

एस धम्मो सनंतनो अर्थात यही है सनातन धर्म। बु*द्ध का मार्ग ही सच्चे अर्थों में धर्म का मार्ग है। दोनों तरह की अतियों से अलग एकदम स्पष्ट और साफ। जिन्होंने इसे नहीं जाना उन्होंने कुछ नहीं जाना। बुद्ध को महात्मा या स्वामी कहने वाले उन्हें कतई नहीं जानते। बुद्ध सिर्फ बुद्ध जैसे हैं।

अवतारों की कड़ी में बुद्ध अंतिम हैं। उनके बाद प्रलयकाल तक कोई अवतार नहीं होने वाला है। हिंदू और बौद्ध दोनों ही धर्मों के लिए बुद्ध का होना अर्थात धर्म का होना है। बुद्ध इस भारत की आत्मा हैं। बुद्ध को जानने से भारत भी जाना हुआ माना जाएगा। बुद्ध को जानना अर्थात धर्म को जानना है।

यह संयोग ही है कि वैशाख पूर्णिमा के दिन बुद्ध का जन्म नेपाल के लुम्बिनी में ईसा पूर्व 563 को हुआ। इसी दिन 528 ईसा पूर्व उन्होंने बोधगया में एक वृक्ष के *नीचे जाना कि सत्य क्या है और इसी दिन वे 483 ईसा पूर्व को 80 वर्ष की उम्र में दुनिया को कुशीनगर में अलविदा कह गए।

गौतम बुद्ध का जन्म ईसा से 563 साल पहले नेपाल के लुम्बिनी वन में हुआ। उनकी माता कपिलवस्तु की महारानी महामाया देवी जब अपने नैहर देवदह जा रही थीं, तो उन्होंने रास्ते में लुम्बिनी वन में बुद्ध को जन्म दिया। कपिलवस्तु और देवदह के बीच नौतनवा स्टेशन से 8 मील दूर पश्चिम में रुक्मिनदेई नामक स्थान के पास उस काल में लुम्बिनी वन हुआ करता था।

उनका जन्म नाम सिद्धार्थ रखा गया। सिद्धार्थ के पिता शुद्धोदन कपिलवस्तु के राजा थे और उनका सम्मान नेपाल ही नहीं समूचे भारत में था। सिद्धार्थ की मौसी गौतमी ने उनका लालन-पालन किया क्योंकि सिद्धार्थ के जन्म के सात दिन बाद ही उनकी माँ का देहांत हो गया था। 

मैत्रेय बुद्ध : भगवान बुद्ध ने भिक्षुओं के आग्रह पर उन्हें वचन दिया था कि मैं 'मैत्रेय' से पुन: जन्म लूँगा। तब से अब तक 2500 साल बीत गए। बुद्ध ने इस बीच कई बार जन्म लेने का प्रयास किया लेकिन कुछ कारण ऐसे बने कि वे जन्म नहीं ले पाए। अंतत: थियोसॉफिकल सोसाइटी ने जे. कृष्णमूर्ति के भीतर उन्हें अवतरित होने के लिए सारे इंतजाम किए थे, लेकिन वह प्रयास भी असफल सि*द्ध हुआ। अंतत: ओशो रजनीश ने उन्हें अपने शरीर में अवतरित होने की अनुमति दे दी।

बुद्ध दर्शन के मुख्*य तत्व : चार आर्य सत्य, आष्टांगिक मार्ग, प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद, अव्याकृत प्रश्नों पर बुद्ध का मौन, बुद्ध कथाएँ, अनात्मवाद और निर्वाण। बुद्ध ने अपने उपदेश पालि भाषा में दिए, जो त्रिपिटकों में संकलित हैं।

----------


## aawara

> क्या आप ये कहना चाहते हैं की निराकार , निर्गुण को मानने वाले इहलोक के  सुखों से ऊपर की नहीं सोचते हैं ? कभी निरंकारी मिशन के बारे में सुना है ?
> सच तो ये है सक्रीय इस्वर को मानने वाले ही भौतिकता की दौड़ में सबसे आगे रहते हैं . मैंने बहुतों को मंदिरों में मूर्तियों के सामने   धन - धान्य , पदवी , बच्चे मांगते देखा है साथ में ये भी कहते सुना है की अगर मेरी मनोकामना पूरी हो गयी तो फला रुपयों का प्रसाद चढ़ाउंगा !
> अब खुद तय कर लो की भौतिक चीज़ों की होड़ में कौन आगे है !


*बेशक सगुण ईश्वर वाले आगे है
अगर बाँझ अपने लिए पुत्र माँगे ,रोगी अपने लिए स्वास्थय माँगे,निर्धन अपने लिए धन माँगे क्योँकि ईश्वर को वह सर्वसमर्थ मानता है ,क्यूँकि ईश्वर को त्वमेव माता च पिता त्वमेव कहता है तो गलत क्या है
जहाँ तक आपने सुनने कि बात कि है तो मेरी आस्था किसी समाज या आश्रम या बाबा या मिशन मेँ नहीँ है*


> क्या आप ये कहना चाहते हैं की निराकार , निर्गुण को मानने वाले इहलोक के  सुखों से ऊपर की नहीं सोचते हैं ? कभी निरंकारी मिशन के बारे में सुना है ?
> सच तो ये है सक्रीय इस्वर को मानने वाले ही भौतिकता की दौड़ में सबसे आगे रहते हैं . मैंने बहुतों को मंदिरों में मूर्तियों के सामने   धन - धान्य , पदवी , बच्चे मांगते देखा है साथ में ये भी कहते सुना है की अगर मेरी मनोकामना पूरी हो गयी तो फला रुपयों का प्रसाद चढ़ाउंगा !
> अब खुद तय कर लो की भौतिक चीज़ों की होड़ में कौन आगे है !


*बेशक सगुण ईश्वर वाले आगे है
अगर बाँझ अपने लिए पुत्र माँगे ,रोगी अपने लिए स्वास्थय माँगे,निर्धन अपने लिए धन माँगे क्योँकि ईश्वर को वह सर्वसमर्थ मानता है ,क्यूँकि ईश्वर को त्वमेव माता च पिता त्वमेव कहता है तो गलत क्या है
जहाँ तक आपने सुनने कि बात कि है तो मेरी आस्था किसी समाज या आश्रम या बाबा या मिशन मेँ नहीँ है*

----------


## Akash78

> इतिहास पर शोध करने पर पता लगता है कि सम्राट अशोक की मृत्यु के बाद कोई बोध-मठ या बोध-विहार ऐसा नही बचा| जहा भिक्षुणियो (नव-युवतियों; जिन्हें धम्म के नाम पर भिक्षुणिया बनाया जाता था) उनका इस धम्म के कारण योन-शोषण नही हुआ हो|इसी योन-दुष्कर्म और अहिंसा के अव्यवहारिक कायरता पूर्ण सिद्धांत के कारण ये धर्म कभी भारतवर्ष के किसान-वर्ग द्वारा स्वीकार नही किया गया| जोकि सबसे बड़ा वर्ग था| ये भारतवर्ष के उन तत्कालीन बड़े-शहरों व बड़े-कस्बो तक सिमित रहा| उत्तर-पच्छिमी-भारत (सिंध-पंजाब-हिंगलाज{बलोचिस्ता  } गांधार{पखातुनिस्त  न}) को इस धम्म ने अपनी कायरतापूर्ण व योन-दुष्कर्मो के आचरण से इतना खोखला कर दिया कि यहा की जनता आतातायी हूणों व शको का मुकाबला नही कर पाई| जिस प्रकार यूनानियो का मुकाबला चन्द्रगुप्त मोर्य-चाणक्य द्वारा स्थानीय जनपदों के साथ मिल कर किया था उन्हें भारतवर्ष के बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया था|



हे मित्र ! आप shodh  kii  baat  कर रहे है !  मुझे कुछ उदाहरण बता सकते है क्या ? आपके पास हो तो मुझे सन्दर्भ बताये..?....ओशो के बारे में जानने के लिए सुनी सुनाई बांतो को मानने kii बजाये उसका साहित्य पड़ें...! नेट पर साईट है ..सर्च कर ले !

----------


## amar2007

> *कृपया; 
> अपनी गलत फहमी को सुधार ले और सामान्यज्ञान को दुरस्त कर ले| भारतवर्ष की धर्म-निरपेक्ष सरकारों द्वारा जो पढ़ाया जाता है वह सर्वथा सही नही होता है| केवल तिब्बत में ही बोध-धम्म शुद्ध रूप में पाया जाता है| चीन में ८०% लोग "हानं" सम्पदाय को मानने है| 
> जापान में "शिन्तो सम्पदाय" को भी ७५%से ८०% जनसंख्या मानती है| ये संस्कृतिया हिन्दू (धर्म) संस्कृति के सामान स्थानीय संस्कृतियो पर आधारित सांस्कृतिक-धर्म है| चीन में तो "हान" के अतिरिक्त सभी २०% में आते है| जिनमे मुसलमान, बोध और अन्य सभी शामिल है|*


आपने ये कैसे जाना की तिब्बत में ही बौद्ध धर्म सुद्ध रूप में है ? जरूर धूर्तों से ही जाना होगा !

----------


## amar2007

> *इतिहास पर शोध करने पर पता लगता है कि सम्राट अशोक की मृत्यु के बाद कोई बोध-मठ या बोध-विहार ऐसा नही बचा| जहा भिक्षुणियो (नव-युवतियों; जिन्हें धम्म के नाम पर भिक्षुणिया बनाया जाता था) उनका इस धम्म के कारण योन-शोषण नही हुआ हो|इसी योन-दुष्कर्म और अहिंसा के अव्यवहारिक कायरता पूर्ण सिद्धांत के कारण ये धर्म कभी भारतवर्ष के किसान-वर्ग द्वारा स्वीकार नही किया गया| जोकि सबसे बड़ा वर्ग था| ये भारतवर्ष के उन तत्कालीन बड़े-शहरों व बड़े-कस्बो तक सिमित रहा| उत्तर-पच्छिमी-भारत (सिंध-पंजाब-हिंगलाज{बलोचिस्ता  } गांधार{पखातुनिस्त  न}) को इस धम्म ने अपनी कायरतापूर्ण व योन-दुष्कर्मो के आचरण से इतना खोखला कर दिया कि यहा की जनता आतातायी हूणों व शको का मुकाबला नही कर पाई| जिस प्रकार यूनानियो का मुकाबला चन्द्रगुप्त मोर्य-चाणक्य द्वारा स्थानीय जनपदों के साथ मिल कर किया था उन्हें भारतवर्ष के बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया था|  
> और ओशो को कोन नही जानता कि वह किस प्रकार का योन-दुष्कर्मी था| कोई देश उसे तब शरण देना को तैयार नही हुआ, जब अमेरिका ने हथकडिया लगाकर उस पर मुकदमा चलाया और देश निकाला दिया|अंत में वह भारत के पूना शहर में रहा और एक घ्रणित बीमारी के कारण मरा| *


अब तो आपने अपना ही कहा नकार दिया . अभी कुछ दिन पहले आप इसे आदिवासियों और पहाड़ी लोगों का धर्म बता रहे थे और अब  ! कभी आपके धूर्त गुरुओं ने आपको ये नहीं बताया की सिद्धार्थ स्वयं 'खात्तिया' (खेती करने वाले )  वर्ग से सम्बन्ध रखते थे ? वो भिछा मांगने के लिए किसानों के घर भी जाते थे और किसान उनकी देशना सुनने भी आते थे !
भिछुनियों का सोसड उन धूर्तों ने किया जो बौद्ध धर्म को अन्दर से नस्ट करने के उद्देश्य से राजकीय सहायता के जरिये एक साजिस के तहत संघ में घुसे थे . न तो भारतीयों ने उन्हें कभी  मान्यता दी  और न अब देते हैं ! देवदासी प्रथा के बारे में तो मालूम ही होगा !!!
क्या ये मालूम है की शक और हूणों को ब्राह्मणों ने ही भारत में एक साजिस के तहत घुसेडा और उनकी मदद से बौधों का सफाया कर ये आरोप उनके मत्थे मढ़ दिया . इतिहास  विजेता ही  लिखते हैं और जो विजेता थे , उन्होंने जैसा चाहा , वैसा लिखा , इसमें आश्चर्य नहीं होना चाहिए .
रही ओशो की बात तो ओशो के सिद्धांत भारतीय समाज में अव्यवहारिक मात्र थे . ओशो एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिससे अमेरिका और उसे चलाने वाले घबरा गए थे , और अमेरिका की सह पर कोई देश ओशो को सरण नहीं दे रहा था और कैदखाने में उन्हें विकिरणों द्वारा मीठा जहर दिया गया और उससे पैदा हुई बीमारियाँ ओशो की असमय मौत का कारन बनीं .

आपके इन मिथ्या कथनों की धज्जियां बहुत पहले ही उडाई जा चुकी हैं  मित्र . कुछ नया हो तो लेकर आओ!!!

----------


## amar2007

> *बौद्ध धर्म कोई नया धर्म नहीँ है बल्कि हिन्दुत्व का ही सँशोधित रुप है.दरअसल अपनी कुरीतियोँ से लड़ने के लिए हिन्दुत्व ने ही बौद्ध धर्म का रुप लिया था जैसा कि वह प्रत्येक सँकट काल मे लेता रहा है .*


वही तो मैं भी जानना चाह रहा हूँ की बुद्ध और महावीर से पहले हिन्दू धर्म किस नाम से जाना जाता था क्योंकि बुद्ध के पहले के साहित्य में हिन्दू शब्द नहीं मिलता है तो आखिर इसके लिए कौन सा शब्द इस्तेमाल होता था ?

----------


## Akash78

Originally Posted by *devvrat*  
*कृपया; 
अपनी गलत फहमी को सुधार ले और सामान्यज्ञान को दुरस्त कर ले| भारतवर्ष की धर्म-निरपेक्ष सरकारों द्वारा जो पढ़ाया जाता है वह सर्वथा सही नही होता है| केवल तिब्बत में ही बोध-धम्म शुद्ध रूप में पाया जाता है| चीन में ८०% लोग "हानं" सम्पदाय को मानने है| 
जापान में "शिन्तो सम्पदाय" को भी ७५%से ८०% जनसंख्या मानती है| ये संस्कृतिया हिन्दू (धर्म) संस्कृति के सामान स्थानीय संस्कृतियो पर आधारित सांस्कृतिक-धर्म है| चीन में तो "हान" के अतिरिक्त सभी २०% में आते है| जिनमे मुसलमान, बोध और अन्य सभी शामिल है|* 



मित्र ! देवव्रत ! यही बात हम हिन्दू अपने लिए भी कह सकते है ? भारत में पुरातन वैदिक धर्म को मानने वाले लोग भी केवल २०% के लगभग ही है ...हमने तो हरिज़नो और आदिवासियों को सव्त्रन्तता प्राप्ति के बाद ही कानूनन रूप से हिन्दुओ में शामिल किया है ..भारत में ..जैन, बोद्ध , सिक्ख , हरिज़न और आदिवासी भी ...पूजा पद्धति और संस्कारो से हिन्दू नहीं साबित होते...मुसलमानो ..को भी सामिल कर लिया जाये ...तो फिर ..शेष ...जो लोग हिन्दू बचते ही कितने है ?.....वो कितने % है आप ही गणना कर के बता देवे..?

----------


## Akash78

Originally Posted by mangaldev  
इतिहास पर शोध करने पर पता लगता है कि सम्राट अशोक की मृत्यु के बाद कोई बोध-मठ या बोध-विहार ऐसा नही बचा| जहा भिक्षुणियो (नव-युवतियों; जिन्हें धम्म के नाम पर भिक्षुणिया बनाया जाता था) उनका इस धम्म के कारण योन-शोषण नही हुआ हो|इसी योन-दुष्कर्म और अहिंसा के अव्यवहारिक कायरता पूर्ण सिद्धांत के कारण ये धर्म कभी भारतवर्ष के किसान-वर्ग द्वारा स्वीकार नही किया गया| जोकि सबसे बड़ा वर्ग था| ये भारतवर्ष के उन तत्कालीन बड़े-शहरों व बड़े-कस्बो तक सिमित रहा| उत्तर-पच्छिमी-भारत (सिंध-पंजाब-हिंगलाज{बलोचिस्ता 

हे मित्र ! आप shodh  kii  baat  कर रहे है !  मुझे कुछ उदाहरण बता सकते है क्या ?आपके पास हो तो मुझे सन्दर्भ बताये..?....ओशो के बारे में जानने के लिए सुनी सुनाई बांतो को मानने kii बजाये उसका साहित्य पड़ें...! नेट पर साईट है ..सर्च कर ले........

----------


## Akash78

*जातक कथा -*

उँच-नीच

ब्रह्मदत्त जब काशी राज्य का शासक था, तब बोधिसत्व ने सिंह के रूप में जन्म लिया। वह सिंह अपनी पत्नी समेत एक पर्वत की गुफ़ा में रहा करता था। एक दिन सिंह को बड़ी भूख लगी। वह पर्वत पर से नीचे कूदा। पर्वत के नीचे के एक सरोवर के पास हरी घास से भरे मैदान में उसने हिरनों व खरगोशों को देखा। सिंह गरजता हुआ उनकी तरफ़ दौड़ा। दौड़ते समय वह सरोवर के पास एक दलदल में गिर गया। इतने में खरगोशों और हिरनों ने उसे देख लिया और वे वहाँ से भाग गये। 

दलदल से सिंह बाहर आने की कोशिश करने लगा। पर उससे संभव नहीं हो पा रहा था। इसलिए वह वहीं रह गया और देखने लगा कि उसकी रक्षा करनेवाला क्या कोई उधर से गुज़रेगा। 

भूख के मारे तड़पते हुए सिंह को एक हफ्ते तक वहीं रहना पड़ा। एक हफ्ते के बाद बग़ल ही के सरोवर में पानी पीने एक सियार वहाँ आया। पर सिंह को देखते ही वह घबराकर रुक गया। 

सिंह ने सियार से कहा, ‘‘भैय्या सियार, हफ्ते भर से इस दलदल में फंसा हूँ। ज़िन्दा रहने की कोई उम्मीद नहीं है। किसी प्रकार से मुझे बचा लो।'' 

‘‘तुम बहुत भूखे हो। मुझे खा जाने में आनाकानी नहीं करोगे। कैसे तुम्हारा विश्वास करूँ?'' सियार ने अपना संदेह व्यक्त किया। 

‘‘जिसने मेरी जान बचायी, भला उसे मैं कैसे खा जाऊँगा। मुझे इस दलदल से बाहर निकालोगे तो जन्म भर तुम्हारा आभारी रहूँगा। मेरी बात का विश्वास करो।'' सिंह ने कहा। 
सियार ने सिंह की बातों का विश्वास किया। वह सूखी लकड़ियाँ समेटकर ले आया और उन्हें दलदल में फेंका। उनपर सिंह ने अपने पैर जमाये और बड़ी मुश्किल से बाहर आया। 
 फिर दोनों मिलकर शिकार करने जंगल में गये। सिंह ने एक जंतु को मार डाला। दोनों ने मिलकर उसे खा लिया। 

‘‘अब से हम दोनों भाई हैं। अब हमें अलग-अलग जगह पर रहने की क्या ज़रूरत है? अपने परिवार को भी मेरी गुफ़ा में ले आओ। सब मिलकर रहेंगे।'' सिंह ने कहा। सियार ने सिंह की बात मान ली और पत्नी को भी गुफ़ा में ले आया। 

सियार को लगा कि सिंह के साथ रहने से उसका गौरव बढ़ जायेगा। इसीलिए उसने सिंह के प्रस्ताव को स्वीकार कर लिया। परंतु, वह जानता था कि अपनी जाति से दूर रहने से उसे कैसे-कैसे कष्टों का सामना करना पड़ेगा। सिंह ने भी सियार के त्याग को भली-भांति समझ लिया और हर विषय में उसका साथ देने लगा। कभी भी उसका दिल नहीं दुखाया। यों दिन गुज़रते गये। 

सिंह, सियार को बहुत चाहता था, पर सिंह की पत्नी सियार की पत्नी को नहीं चाहती थी। उसका मानना था कि वह ऊँची जाति की है और सियार की पत्नी निम्न जाति की। सियार की पत्नी ने शेरनी के इस दावे को स्वीकार कर लिया, इसलिए दोनों परिवारों में झगड़े नहीं होते थे। जब दोनों पत्नियों ने बच्चों को जन्म दिया, तब वे बच्चे बड़े होकर एक साथ खेलने-कूदने लगे। शेरनी से यह देखा नहीं गया। 

सिंह और सियार के बच्चों को यह मालूम नहीं था कि दोनों में एक बड़ा है और दूसरा छोटा। वे खुलकर खेलने लगे। एक-दूसरे को चाहने लगे। ऊँच-नीच की भावना उनमें कभी नहीं आई। 

शेरनी से यह सहा नहीं गया। उसने एक दिन अपने बच्चों से कहा, ‘‘हम ऊँची जाति के हैं। तुम्हें सियार के बच्चों से इस तरह मिलकर खेलना नहीं चाहिये। उनसे दूर ही रहना। उनकी और हमारी बराबरी ही नहीं।'' 

सिंह के बच्चों पर माँ की बातों का असर होने लगा। वे सियार के बच्चों के साथ लापरवाही बरतने लगे, खेलते समय उनके साथ अन्याय करने लगे और बारंबार यह कहने भी लगे, ‘‘हम उच्च जाति के हैं। हम तुम्हारा पालन-पोषण करते हैं। हम जो भी कहें, तुम्हें उसका विरोध करना नहीं चाहिये। तुम नीच जाति के हो, इसलिए हमारी गालियॉं भी तुम्हें सहनी होंगी।'' 
सियार की पत्नी ने एक दिन पति से शेरनी की शिकायत की और उसके व्यवहार के बारे में बताया। 

दूसरे दिन जब सियार सिंह के साथ शिकार करने जा रहा था, तब उसने सिंह से कहा, ‘‘तुम्हारी जाति उच्च जाति है। हम सामान्य जाति के हैं। इसलिए हमारा साथ-साथ रहना अच्छा नहीं। हम अपनी जातिवालों के साथ रहेंगे।'' 

अपने मित्र में इस आकस्मिक परिवर्तन पर उसे आश्चर्य हुआ और उसने इस परिवर्तन का कारण पूछा। सियार ने सब कुछ सविस्तार बताया। 

रात को गुफ़ा में लौटते ही सिंह ने सिंहनी से कहा, ‘‘मालूम हुआ कि तुम सियार के बच्चों से घृणा करते हो।'' 

‘‘हाँ, हमारे बच्चों का उस निम्न जाति के बच्चों के साथ खेलना-कूदना मुझे बिलकुल अच्छा नहीं लगता। पता नहीं, इस सियार ने आप पर क्या जादू कर डाला। जब देखो, आप उसकी तरफ़दारी करने लगते हैं। साफ़-साफ़ कह देती हूँ कि उनके बच्चों को हमारे बच्चों के साथ खेलना नहीं चाहिये।'' सिंहनी ने कहा। 

‘‘अब सब कुछ मेरी समझ में आ गया। जानना चाहती हो न कि सियार ने मुझपर क्या जादू किया, तो सुनो। याद है, एक बार एक हफ्ते भर तक मैं घर नहीं आया? उस हफ्ते भर भूख से तड़पता हुआ दलदल में फंसा रहा। जब मैं मरने ही जा रहा था, तब इस सियार ने मेरी जान बचायी। उस दिन अगर यह सियार मेरी जान नहीं बचाता तो मैं कभी का मर गया होता। यह संतान भी नहीं होती। प्राण की जो भिक्षा देते हैं, उनके प्रति ऊँच-नीच का भाव दिखाना, अपने को बड़ा और दूसरे को छोटा समझना बड़ा पाप है। उनका अपमान करना अपने ही बंधुओं का अपमान कराने के समान है।'' सिंह ने कहा। 
सिंह की पत्नी को अपनी ग़लती का एहसास हुआ और उसने सियार की पत्नी से क्षमा माँगी। 

इसके बाद पी़ढ़ियों तक सिंह और सियार की संतान उसी गुफ़ा में मिल-जुलकर सुखी जीवन बिताती रही।

----------


## amar2007

> *इतिहास पर शोध करने पर पता लगता है कि सम्राट अशोक की मृत्यु के बाद कोई बोध-मठ या बोध-विहार ऐसा नही बचा| जहा भिक्षुणियो (नव-युवतियों; जिन्हें धम्म के नाम पर भिक्षुणिया बनाया जाता था) उनका इस धम्म के कारण योन-शोषण नही हुआ हो|इसी योन-दुष्कर्म और अहिंसा के अव्यवहारिक कायरता पूर्ण सिद्धांत के कारण ये धर्म कभी भारतवर्ष के किसान-वर्ग द्वारा स्वीकार नही किया गया| जोकि सबसे बड़ा वर्ग था| ये भारतवर्ष के उन तत्कालीन बड़े-शहरों व बड़े-कस्बो तक सिमित रहा| उत्तर-पच्छिमी-भारत (सिंध-पंजाब-हिंगलाज{बलोचिस्ता  } गांधार{पखातुनिस्त  न}) को इस धम्म ने अपनी कायरतापूर्ण व योन-दुष्कर्मो के आचरण से इतना खोखला कर दिया कि यहा की जनता आतातायी हूणों व शको का मुकाबला नही कर पाई| जिस प्रकार यूनानियो का मुकाबला चन्द्रगुप्त मोर्य-चाणक्य द्वारा स्थानीय जनपदों के साथ मिल कर किया था उन्हें भारतवर्ष के बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया था|  
> और ओशो को कोन नही जानता कि वह किस प्रकार का योन-दुष्कर्मी था| कोई देश उसे तब शरण देना को तैयार नही हुआ, जब अमेरिका ने हथकडिया लगाकर उस पर मुकदमा चलाया और देश निकाला दिया|अंत में वह भारत के पूना शहर में रहा और एक घ्रणित बीमारी के कारण मरा| *


ऐसी मिथ्या अवधारणाओं की धज्जियां बहुत पहले उडाई जा चुकी हैं . कुछ नया हो तो लाओ मित्र !

----------


## aawara

> सच तो ये है की चिढ आपको हो रही है क्योंकि गीता का अवतारवाद वेदों से मेल नहीं खाता है . और रामचरितमानस  का भी !  मुझे गीता के उन अंशों को देखकर खुसी होती है जो वेदसम्मत हैं साथ ही धम्मपद के  कुछ हिस्सों को बहुत ही प्रभावशाली तरीके से बताया गया है .
> किसी विचारधारा का समर्थन नहीं बल्कि अंधसमर्थन गुलामी कहा जाता है !


*प्रत्येक वेद के तीन अन्ग हैँ -सँहिता ,ब्राह्मण और उपनिषद* 
*विद्वानोँ का मत यह है कि गीता उपनिषद रही होगी बाद मेँ चलकर बौद्ध धर्म के प्रभावोँ को हिन्दू धर्म मेँ पचाकर गीता को किसी ने वर्तमान रुप दे दिया होगा
वैदिक ,उपनिषदिक ,बौद्ध और जैन इन चारोँ मतवादोँ के बीच विचारोँ का जो सँघर्ष हुआ उनसे अन्त मेँ जाकर सत्य का एक अत्यन्त सुलझा हुआ रुप प्रकट हुआ . यही सत्य गीता का ग्यान है और गीता मेँ ही इन चारोँ के बीच का समन्वय भी झलकता है* 

*गीता पहला धार्मिक ग्रन्थ है जिसमेँ अवतारवाद को माना गया है ,निष्काम कर्मयोग और स्वधर्म कि अवधारणा ही इससे सबसे खास बनाती है और सबसे ज्यादा लोकप्रिय भी*

----------


## aawara

> वही तो मैं भी जानना चाह रहा हूँ की बुद्ध और महावीर से पहले हिन्दू धर्म किस नाम से जाना जाता था क्योंकि बुद्ध के पहले के साहित्य में हिन्दू शब्द नहीं मिलता है तो आखिर इसके लिए कौन सा शब्द इस्तेमाल होता था ?


*बौद्ध धर्म के भारत मेँ पनपने का मूल कारण उस समय के प्रचलित धर्म के प्रति लोगोँ का असन्तोष था . उस समय भारत मेँ ब्राह्मण -धर्म का बोलबाला था , जिसमेँ बलि प्रथा की प्रधानता थी.*

----------


## aawara

*बौद्ध दर्शन के अनात्मवाद का मूल रुप कठोपनिषद मेँ मिलता है
बुद्ध वस्तुतः एक समाज सुधारक थे ,दार्शनिक नहीँ. उनसे जब कभी दर्शन से सँबँधित प्रश्न पूछे जाते थे तो वह मौन रहकर उदासीनता का परिचय देते थे*

----------


## anushka

> एस धम्मो सनंतनो अर्थात यही है सनातन धर्म। 
> Attachment 199813हिंदुओं के 9वें अवतार भगवान बुद्ध दुनिया का एक रहस्य हैं। भगवान तो बहुत हुए, लेकिन बुद्ध ने चेतना के जिस शिखर को छुआ है वैसा किसी और ने नहीं।


*दशावतार* 

    * मत्स्य अवतार: मत्स्य (मछ्ली) के अवतार में भगवान विष्णु ने एक ऋषि को सब प्रकार के जीव-जन्तु एकत्रित करने के लिये कहा और पृथ्वी जब जल में डूब रही थी, तब मत्स्य अवतार में भगवान ने उस ऋषि की नांव की रक्षा की थी। इसके पश्चात ब्रह्मा ने पुनः जीवन का निर्माण किया। एक दूसरी मन्यता के अनुसार एक राक्षस ने जब वेदों को चुरा कर सागर में छुपा दिया, तब भगवान विष्णु ने मत्स्य रूप धारण करके वेदों को प्राप्त किया और उन्हें पुनः स्थापित किया।

    * कूर्म अवतार: कूर्म के अवतार में भगवान विष्णु ने क्षीरसागर के समुन्द्रमंथन के समय मंदर पर्वत को अपने कवच पर संभाला था। जब समुद्र मंथन शुरू हुआ तो मंदार पर्वत समुद्र में डूबने लगा. उसे सँभालने के लिए भगवान विष्णु ने कच्छप अवतार लिया और मंदार की नीव बने. इस प्रकार भगवान विष्णु, मंदर पर्वत और वासुकि नामक सर्प की सहायता से देवों एंव असुरों ने समुद्र मंथन करके चौदह रत्नोंकी प्राप्ती की। (इस समय भगवान विष्णु ने मोहिनी रूप भी धारण किया था।)

    * वराहावतार: वराह के अवतार में भगवान विष्णु ने महासागर में जाकर भूमि देवी कि रक्षा की थी, जो महासागर की तह में पँहुच गयीं थीं। एक मान्यता के अनुसार इस रूप में भगवान ने हिरन्याक्ष नाम के राक्षस का वध भी किया था। दिति के गर्भ से दो पुत्र उत्पन्न हुये जिनका नाम प्रजापति कश्यप ने हिरण्यकश्यपु और हिरण्याक्ष रखा। इन दोनों यमल के उत्पन्न होने के समय तीनों लोकों में अनेक प्रकार के भयंकर उत्पात होने लगे। स्वर्ग पृथ्वी, आकाश सभी काँपने लगे और भयंकर आँधियाँ चलने लगीं। सूर्य और चन्द्र पर केतु और राहु बार बार बैठने लगे। उल्कापात होने लगे। बिजलियाँ गिरने लगीं। नदियों तथा जलशयों के जल सूख गये। गायों के स्तनों से रक्त बहने लगा। उल्लू, सियार आदि रोने लगे। दोनों दैत्य जन्मते ही आकाश तक बढ़ गये। उनका शरीर फौलाद के समान पर्वताकार हो गया। वे स्वर्ण के कवच, कुण्डल, कर्द्धनी, बाजूबन्द आदि पहने हुये थे। हिरण्यकश्यपु ने तप करके ब्रह्मा जी को प्रसन्न कर लिया। ब्रह्मा जी से उसने वरदान ले लिया कि उसकी मृत्यु न दिन में हो न रात में, न घर के भीतर हो न बाहर। इस तरह से अभय हो कर और तीनों लोकों पर विजय प्राप्त कर के वह एक छत्र राज्य करने लगा। उसका छोटा भाई हिरण्याक्ष उसकी आज्ञा का पलन करते हुये शत्रुओं का नाश करने लगा। एक दिन घूमते घूमते वह वरुण की पुरी में जा पहुँचा। पाताल लोक में पहुँच कर हिरण्याक्ष ने वरुण देव से युद्ध की याचना करते हुये कहा, "हे वरुण देव! आपने जगत के सम्पूर्ण दैत्यों तथा दानवों पर विजय प्राप्त किया है। मैं आपसे युद्ध की भिक्षा माँगता हूँ। आप मुझसे युद्ध करके अपने युद्ध कौशल का प्रमाण दें। उस दैत्य की बात सुन कर वरुण देव को वरुण देव को क्रोध तो बहुत आया पर समय को देखते हुये उन्होंने हँसते हुये कहा, "अरे भाई! अब लड़ने का चाव नहीं रहा है, और तुम जैसे बलशाली वीर से लड़ने के योग्य अब हम रह भी नहीं गये हैं। तुम को तो यज्ञपुरुष नारायण के पास जाना चाहिये। वे ही तुमसे लड़ने योग्य हैं। वरुण देव की बात सुनकर उस दैत्य ने देवर्षि नारद के पास जाकर नारायण का पता पूछ।। देवर्षि नारद ने उसे बताया कि नारायण इस समय वाराह का रूप धारण कर पृथ्वी को रसातल से निकालने के लिये गये हैं। इस पर हिरण्याक्ष रसातल में पहुँच गया। वहाँ उसने भगवान वाराह को अपने दाढ़ पर रख कर पृथ्वी को लाते हुये देखा। उस महाबली दैत्य ने वाराह भगवान से कहा, "अरे जंगली पशु! तू जल में कहाँ से आ गया है? मूर्ख पशु! तू इस पृथ्वी को कहाँ लिये जा रहा है? इसे तो ब्रह्मा जी ने हमें दे दिया है। रे अधम! तू मेरे रहते इस पृथ्वी को रसातल से नहीं ले जा सकता। तू दैत्य और दानवों का शत्रु है इसलिये आज मैं तेरा वध कर डालूँगा।" हिरण्याक्ष के इन वचनों को सुन कर वाराह भगवान को बहुर क्रोध आया किन्तु पृथ्वी को वहाँ छोड़ कर युद्ध करना उन्होंने उचित नहीं समझा और उनके कटु वचनों को सहन करते हुये वे गजराज के समान शीघ्र ही जल के बाहर आ गये। उनका पीछा करते हुये हिरण्याक्ष भी बाहर आया और कहने लगा, "रे कायर! तुझे भागने में लज्जा नहीं आती? आकर मुझसे युद्ध कर।" पृथ्वी को जल पर उचित स्थान पर रखकर और अपना उचित आधार प्रदान कर भगवान वाराह दैत्य की ओर मुड़े और कहा, "अरे ग्राम सिंह (कुत्ते)! हम तो जंगली पशु हैं और तुम जैसे ग्राम सिंहों को ही ढूँढते रहते हैं। अब तेरी मृत्यु सिर पर नाच रही है।" उनके इन व्यंग वचनों को सुन कर हिरण्याक्ष उन पर झपट पड़ा। भगवान वाराह और हिरण्याक्ष मे मध्य भयंकर युद्ध हुआ और अन्त में हिरण्याक्ष का भगवान वाराह के हाथों वध हो गया।

    * नरसिंहावतार: नरसिंह रूप में भगवान विष्णु ने अपने भक्त प्रहलाद की रक्षा की थी और प्रहलाद के पिता हिरण्यकश्यप का वध किया था। इस अवतार से भगवान के निर्गुण होने की विद्या प्राप्त होती है। हिरण्यकश्यपु ने अजर अमर होने के लिये एक बार घोर तप किया। उसके तप से प्रसन्न होकर ब्रह्मा जी ने उससे वर माँगने के लिये कहा। हिरण्यकश्यपु बोला, "हे प्रभु! आप मुझे यह वर दीजिये कि आपके द्वारा उत्पन्न किये किसी प्राणी से अर्थात् मनुष्य, पशु, पक्षी, देवता, दैत्य, नाग, किन्नर आदि से मेरी मृत्यु न हो सके। न मैं घर के भीतर मर सकूँ न बाहर। न मैं दिन में मर सकूँ न रात्रि में। न पृथ्वी में मर सकूँ न आकाश में" ब्रह्मा जी तथास्तु कह कर अपने लोक को चले गये। "वर प्राप्त करने के पश्चात् हिरण्यकश्यपु ने अपने भाई हिरण्याक्ष की मृत्यु का बदला लेने का विचार किया और तीनों लोकों में देवता, असुर, नाग, गन्धर्व, मनुष्य, यक्ष, राक्षस आदि सभी को जीत लिया। वह इन्द्र को हराकर स्वर्ग में वास करने लगा। अमरावती का एकछत्र सम्राट होकर स्वतन्त्रतापूर्व   विहार करने लगा। देवता उसके चरणों की वन्दना करते थे। मतवाली मदिरा में वह मस्त रहता था। हिरण्यकश्यपु के चार पुत्र थे। उनमें प्रह्लाद सब से छोटे थे। प्रह्लाद ने बचपन में ही भगवद्भक्ति में अनुराग लगा लिया था। भगवान विष्णु के चरणों में उनका अटूट प्रेम था। किन्तु विष्णु से बैर रखने के कारण हिरण्यकश्यपु अपने पुत्र को अपराधी मान कर दण्ड देने पर उतारू हो गया। उसने दैत्यों को बुला कर कहा कि तुम लोग इसे शीघ्र मार डालो। यह विष्णु की पूजा करता है। यह कृतघ्न मेरी आज्ञाओं का पालन नहीं करता है। रोग को उत्पन्न होते ही यदि नष्ट नहीं किया जाता है तो वह बढ़ कर घातक हो जाता है। शरीर के किसी अंग में यदि खराबी आ जाये तो उसे अवश्य काट कर फेंक देना चाहिये। यह पुत्र रूप में मेरा शत्रु है। अपने राजा की आज्ञा सुन कर दैत्यहण त्रिशूल ले ले कर प्रह्लाद पर टूट पड़े। किन्तु प्रह्लाद का चित्त तो मन, वाणी और कर्म से सर्व शक्तिमान परमब्रह्म में लीन था। इसलिये उन दैत्यों के सभी प्रहार व्यर्थ रहे। यह देख कर हिरण्यकश्यपु को अति चिन्ता हुई। उसने प्रह्लाद को मारने के लिये मतवाले हाथियों के नीचे कुचलवाया। विषधर सर्पों से डसवाया। पर्वत से नीचे गिरवाया। विष दिया गया। बर्फ में दाबा गया। दहकती अग्नि में जलाया गया। किन्तु भगवत परायण भक्त प्रह्लाद का बाल भी बाँका नहीं हुआ। प्रह्लाद अभय होकर असुर बालकों को भगवान विष्णु की भक्ति का उपदेश देने लगा। उसके इस कृत्य से हिरण्यकश्यपु अत्यन्त क्रोधित बोला, "रे नीच! तू स्वयं तो बिगड़ता ही जा रहा है और हमारे कुल के सभी बालकों को भी बिगाड़ना चाहता है। रे मूर्ख! तू किस के बल भरोसे पर निडरता पूर्वक मेरी आज्ञा का उल्लंघन करता है।" प्रह्लाद बोले, "हे पिताजी! मैं सर्व शक्तिमान परमात्मा के बल पर ही भरोसा करता हूँ। वे सर्वज्ञ हैं। वे सर्वत्र हैं। आपको भी अपने आसुरी भाव को छोड़कर उन्हीं परमात्मा के शरण में जाना चाहिये।" हिरण्यकश्यपु ने प्रह्लाद के ऐसे वचन सुनकर कहा, "रे नीच! अब तेरे सिर पर काल खेल रहा है। तेरा वह जगदीश्वर यदि सर्वत्र है तो इस खम्भे में क्यों दिखाई नहीं देता? इतना कहकर उसने बड़े जोर से खम्भे पर घूँसा मारा। उसी क्षण खम्भे में से एक बड़ा भयंकर नाद हुआ। मानों ब्रह्रमाण्ड ही फट गय हो। उस खम्भे को फाड़ कर एक विचित्र रूपधारी भगवान प्रकट हो गये। वह स्वरूप न तो पूरा मनुष्य का था और न पूर्ण सिंह का था ब्रह्मा के वचन को सत्य करने के लिये भगवान ने नृसिंह अवतार लिया था। नृसिंह भगवान हिरण्यकश्पु को पकड़ कर द्वार पर ले गये और उसे अपनी जाँघों पर रख कर कहा, "रे असुर! देख न मैं मनुष्य हूँ न पशु हूँ। न तू घर के बाहर है, न भीतर है। न तू पृथ्वी पर है न आकाश में। सूर्यास्त हो चुका है किन्तु रात्रि का पदार्पण नहीं हुआ है, अतः न रात है न दिन है।" इतना कहकर भगवाने नृसिंह ने अपने नखों से हिरण्यकश्यपु के शरीर को फाड़ कर उसका वध कर दिया।

    * वामन् अवतार: इसमें विष्णु जी वामन् (बौने) के रूप में प्रकट हुए। भक्त प्रह्लाद के पोते असुरराज बलि से देवताओ  की रक्षा के लिए उन्होंने वमन अवतार लिया. भगवान विष्णु ने दानवीर बलि से दान में तीन पग भूमि मांगी. बलि के हा कहने पर उन्होंने एक पग से धरती तथा दुसरे पग से आकाश को नाप लिया. जब तीसरा पग रखने के लिए कोई जगह नहीं बची तो बलि ने अपना मस्तक प्रस्तुत किया जिसपर भगवान वामन ने अपना तीसरा पग रखा.

    * परशुराम अवतार: भृगुश्रेष्ठ महर्षि जमदग्नि द्वारा संपन्न पुत्रेष्टि-यज्ञ से प्रसन्न देवराज इंद्र के वरदान स्वरूप पत्नी रेणुका के गर्भ से वैशाख शुक्ल तृतीया को विश्ववंद्य महाबाहु परशुरामजी का जन्म हुआ। वे भगवान विष्णु के आवेशावतार थे। पितामह भृगु द्वारा संपन्न नामकरण-संस्कार के अनन्तर राम, किंतु जमदग्निका पुत्र होने के कारण जामदग्न्य और शिवजी द्वारा प्रदत्त परशु धारण किए रहने के कारण परशुराम कहलाए। आरंभिक शिक्षा महर्षि विश्वामित्र एवं ऋचीकके आश्रम में प्राप्त होने के साथ ही महर्षि ऋचीक से सारंग नामक दिव्य वैष्णव धनुष और ब्रह्मर्षि कश्यपजीसे विधिवत अविनाशी वैष्णव-मंत्र प्राप्त हुआ। तदनंतर कैलाश गिरिश्रृंगस्थित भगवान शंकर के आश्रम में विद्या प्राप्त कर विशिष्ट दिव्यास्त्र विद्युदभि नामक परशु प्राप्त किया। शिवजी से उन्हें श्रीकृष्ण का त्रैलोक्यविजय कवच, स्तवराज स्तोत्र एवं मंत्र कल्पतरूभी प्राप्त हुए। चक्रतीर्थ में किए कठिन तप से प्रसन्न हो भगवान विष्णु ने उन्हें त्रेता में रामावतार होने पर तेजोहरण के उपरांत कल्पान्त पर्यंत तपस्यारत भूलोक पर रहने का वर दिया।वे शस्त्रविद्या के महान गुरु थे। उन्होंने भीष्म, द्रोण व कर्ण को शस्त्रविद्या प्रदान की थी। उन्होंने एकादश छन्दयुक्त शिव पंचत्वारिंशनाम स्तोत्रम्भी लिखा। इच्छित फल-प्रदाता परशुराम गायत्री है-ॐ जामदग्न्याय्विद्  हेमहावीराय्धीमहि,  तन्नोपरशुराम: प्रचोदयात। वे पुरुषों के लिए आजीवन एक पत्नी-व्रत के पक्षधर थे। उन्होंने अत्रि-पत्नी अनसूया,अगस्त्य-पत्नी लोपामुद्राव प्रिय शिष्य अकृतवण के सहयोग से नारी-जागृति-अभियान का विराट संचालन भी किया।

----------


## anushka

* राम अवतार: रामचन्द्र प्राचीन भारत में जन्मे, एक महापुरुष थे। हिन्दू धर्म में, राम, विष्णु के १० अवतारों में से एक हैं। राम, अयोध्या के राजा दशरथ और रानी कौशल्या के सबसे बडे पुत्र थे। राम की पत्नी का नाम सीता था (जो लक्ष्मी का अवतार मानी जाती है) और इनके तीन भाई थे, लक्ष्मण, भरत और शत्रुघ्न। हनुमान, भगवान राम के, सबसे बडे भक्त माने जाते है। राम ने राक्षस जाति के राजा रावण का वध किया| माना जाता है कि राम का जन्म प्राचीन भारत में हुआ था। उनके जन्म के समय का अनुमान सही से नही लगाया जा सका है , परन्तु विशेषज्ञों का मानना है कि राम का जन्म तकरीबन आज से ९,००० वर्ष (७३२३ ईसा पूर्व) हुआ था। धर्म के मार्ग पर चलने वाले राम ने अपने तीनो भाइयों के साथ गुरू वशिष्*ठ से शिक्षा प्राप्*त की । किशोरवय में विश्*वामित्र उन्*हे वन में राक्षसों व्*दारा मचाए जा रहे उत्*पात को समाप्*त करने के लिए गये। राम के साथ उनके छोटे भाई लक्ष्*मण भी इस कार्य में उनके साथ हो गए। राम ने उस समय ताड़का नामक राक्षसी को मारा तथा मारिच को पलायन के लिए मजबूर किया। इस दौरान ही विश्*वमित्र उन्*हे मिथिला लेकर गये। वहॉं के विदेह राजा जनक ने अपनी पुत्री के विवाह के लिए एक समारोह आयोजित किया था।  भगवान शिव का एक धनुष था जिसपर प्रत्*यंचा चढ़ा देने वाले शूर से सीता का विवाह किया जाना था। बहुत सारे राजा महाराजा उस समारोह में पधारे थे । बहुत से राजाओं के प्रयत्*न के बाद भी जब धनुष पर प्रत्*यंचा चढ़ाना तो दूर धनुष उठा तक नहीं तब विश्*वामित्र की आज्ञा पाकर राम ने धनुष उठा कर प्रत्*यंचा चढ़ाने की कोशिश की। उनकी प्रत्*यंचा चढाने की कोशिश में वह महान धुनुष ही घोर ध्**वनि करते हुए टूट गया। महर्षि परशुराम ने जब वह घोर ध्*वनि सुनि तो वहॉं आये और अपने गुरू (शिव) का धनुष टूटनें पर रोष व्*यक्*त करने लगे तब राम ने बीच-बचाव किया। इस प्रकार सीता का विवाह राम से हुआ और परशुराम सहित समस्*त लोगो ने आ*र्शीवाद दिया। राजा दशरथ वानप्रस्*थ की ओर अग्रसर हो रहे थे अत: उन्*होने राज्*यभार राम को सौंपनें का सोचा। उस समय राम के अन्*य दो भाई भरत और शत्रुघ्*न अपने ननिहाल कैकेय गए हुए थे। मंथरा, जो रानी कैकेयी की दासी थी, ने कैकेयी को भरमाया कि राजा तुम्*हारे साथ गलत कर रहें है। तुम राजा की प्रिय रानी हो तो तुम्*हारी संतान को राजा बनना चाहिए पर राजा दशरथ राम को राजा बनाना चा*हते हैं। कैकेयी चाहती थी उनके पु्त्र भरत राजा बनें, इसलिए उन्होने राम को, दशरथ द्वरा, १४ वर्ष का वनवास दिलाया। राम ने अपने पिता की आज्ञा का पालन किया। राम की पत्नी सीता, और उनके भाई लक्ष्मण भी वनवास गये थे। वनवास के समय रावण ने सीता का हरण किया था। राम, अपने भाई लक्ष्मण के साथ, सीता की खोज मे दर-दर भटक रहे थे, तब वह हनुमान और सुग्रीव नामक दो वानरों से मिले। हनुमान, राम के सबसे बडे भक्त बने। सीता को बचाने के लिये राम ने, हनुमान और वानर सेना की मदद से,रावण से युद्ध किया और उसे परास्त किया था। भगवान राम ने जब रावण को युद्ध में परास्त कर दिया तब उसके छोटे भाई विभीषण को लंका का राजा बना दिया. राम , सीता , लक्षमन और कुछ वानर जन पुष्पक विमान से अयोध्या को प्रस्थान कर गए. वहा सबसे मिलने के बाद राम और सीता अयोध्या के राजा और रानी का पद स्वीकार किया. 

    * कृष्णावतार: भगवान विष्णु ने श्रीकृष्ण के रूप मे देवकी और वसुदेव के घर मे जन्म लिया था। उनका लालन पालन यशोदा और नंद ने किया था। इस अवतार का विस्तृत वर्णन श्रीमद्भागवत पुराण मे मिलता है। कृष्ण हिन्दू धर्म में विष्णु के अवतार हैं। हिन्दू श्रीकृष्ण को ईश्वर मानते हैं, और उन पर अपार श्रद्धा रखते हैं। सनातन धर्म के अनुसार भगवान विष्णु सर्वपापहारी पवित्र और समस्त मनुष्यों को भोग तथा मोक्ष प्रदान करने वाले प्रमुख देवता हैं। जब-जब इस पृथ्वी पर असुर एवं राक्षसों के पापों का आतंक व्याप्त होता है तब-तब भगवान विष्णु किसी न किसी रूप में अवतरित होकर पृथ्वी के भार को कम करते हैं। वैसे तो भगवान विष्णु ने अभी तक तेईस अवतारों को धारण किया। इन अवतारों में उनका सबसे महत्वपूर्ण अवतार श्रीकृष्ण का ही था। यह अवतार उन्होंने वैवस्वत मन्वन्तर के अट्ठाईसवें द्वापर में श्रीकृष्ण के रूप में देवकी के गर्भ से मथुरा के कारागर में लिया था। वास्तविकता तो यह थी इस समय चारों ओर पापकृत्य हो रहे थे। धर्म नाम की कोई भी चीज नहीं रह गई थी। अतः धर्म को स्थापित करने के लिए श्रीकृष्ण अवतरित हुए थे। श्रीकृष्ण में इतने अमित गुण थे कि वे स्वयं उसे नहीं जानते थे, फिर अन्य की तो बात ही क्या है? समस्त देवताओं में श्रीकृष्ण ही ऐसे थे जो इस पृथ्वी पर सोलह कलाओं से पूर्ण होकर अवतरित हुए थे। उन्होंने जो भी कार्य किया उसे अपना महत्वपूर्ण कर्म समझा, अपने कार्य की सिद्धि के लिए उन्होंने साम-दाम-दंड-भेद सभी का उपयोग किया, क्योंकि उनके अवतीर्ण होने का मात्र एक उद्देश्य था कि इस पृथ्वी को पापियों से मुक्त किया जाए। अपने इस उद्देश्य की पूर्ति के लिए उन्होंने जो भी उचित समझा वही किया। उन्होंने कर्मव्यवस्था को सर्वोपरि माना, कुरुक्षेत्र की रणभूमि में अर्जुन को कर्मज्ञान देते हुए उन्होंने गीता की रचना की जो कलिकाल में धर्म में सबसे महत्वपूर्ण ग्रंथ माना जाता है।

    * बुद्ध अवतार: इसमें विष्णु जी बुद्ध के रूप में असुरों को वेद की शिक्षा के लिये तैयार करने के लिये प्रकट हुए। गौतम बुद्ध बौद्ध धर्म के प्रवर्तक थे। राजकुमार सिद्धार्थ के रूप में उनका जन्म 563 ईस्वी पूर्व तथा मृत्यु 483 ईस्वी पूर्व मे हुई थी। उनको इस विश्व के सबसे महान व्यक्तियों में से एक माना जाता है। हिन्दू धर्म ने बाद में बुद्ध को विष्णु का एक अवतार माना है। लेकिन इसे इस तरीके से पेश किया गया है जिसे ज़्यादातर बौद्ध अस्वीकार्य और बेहद अप्रिय मानते हैं। कुछ पुराणों में ऐसा कहा गया है कि भगवान विष्णु ने बुद्ध अवतार इसलिये लिया था जिससे कि वो "झूठे उपदेश" फैलाकर "असुरों" को सच्चे वैदिक धर्म से दूर कर सकें, जिससे देवता उनपर जीत हासिल कर सकें। इसका मतलब है कि बुद्ध तो "देवता" हैं, लेकिन उनके उपदेश झूठे और ढोंग हैं। ये बौद्धों के विश्वास से एकदम उल्टा है: बौद्ध लोग गौतम बुद्ध को कोई अवतार या देवता नहीं मानते, लेकिन उनके उपदेशों को सत्य मानते हैं। कुछ हिन्दू लेखकों (जैसे जयदेव) ने बाद में यह भी कहा है कि बुद्ध विष्णु के अवतार तो हैं, लेकिन विष्णु ने ये अवतार झूठ का प्रचार करने के लिये नहीं बल्कि अन्धाधुन्ध कर्मकाण्ड और वैदिक पशुबलि रोकने के लिये किया था। 

    * कल्कि अवतार: इसमें विष्णु जी भविष्य में कलियुग के अन्त में आयेंगे। कल्कि विष्णु का भविष्य में आने वाला अवतार माना जाता है। पुराणकथाओं के अनुसार कलियुग में पाप की सीमा पार होने पर विश्व में दुष्टों के संहार के लिये कल्कि अवतार प्रकट होगा। कल्कि अवतार कलियुग के अन्त के लिये होगा। ये विष्णु जी के आवतारो मै से एक है। जब कलियुग मै लोग धर्म का अनुसरण करना बन्द कर देगे तब ये आवतार होगा। कल्कि की कथा कल्कि पुराण में आती है। इस पुराण में प्रथम मार्कण्डेय जी और शुक्रदेव जी के संवाद का वर्णन है। कलयुग का प्रारम्भ हो चुका है जिसके कारण पृथ्वी देवताओं के साथ, विष्णु के सम्मुख जाकर उनसे अवतार की बात कहती है। भगवान् विष्णु के अंश रूप में ही सम्भल गांव में कल्कि भगवान का जन्म होता है। उसके आगे कल्कि भगवान् की दैवीय गतिविधियों का सुन्दर वर्णन मन को बहुत सुन्दर अनुभव कराता है। भगवान् कल्कि विवाह के उद्देश्य से सिंहल द्वीप जाते हैं। वहां जलक्रीड़ा के दौरान राजकुमारी पद्यावती से परिचय होता है। देवी पद्यिनी का विवाह कल्कि भगवान के साथ ही होगा। अन्य कोई भी उसका पात्र नहीं होगा। प्रयास करने पर वह स्त्री रूप में परिणत हो जाएगा। अंत में कल्कि व पद्यिनी का विवाह सम्पन्न हुआ और विवाह के पश्चात् स्त्रीत्व को प्राप्त हुए राजगण पुन: पूर्व रूप में लौट आए। कल्कि भगवान् पद्यिनी को साथ लेकर सम्भल गांव में लौट आए। विश्वकर्मा के द्वारा उसका अलौकिक तथा दिव्य नगरी के रूप में निर्माण हुआ। हरिद्वार में कल्कि जी ने मुनियों से मिलकर सूर्यवंश का और भगवान् राम का चरित्र वर्णन किया। बाद में शशिध्वज का कल्कि से युद्ध और उन्हें अपने घर ले जाने का वर्णन है, जहां वह अपनी प्राणप्रिय पुत्री रमा का विवाह कल्कि भगवान् से करते हैं। उसके बाद इसमें नारद जी, आगमन् विष्णुयश का नारद जी से मोक्ष विषयक प्रश्न, रुक्मिणी व्रत का प्रसंग और अंत में लोक में सतयुग की स्थापना के प्रसंग को वर्णित किया गया है। वह शुकदेव जी की कथा का गान करते हैं। अंत में दैत्यों के गुरु शुक्राचार्य की पुत्री देवयानी और शर्मिष्ठा की कथा है। इस पुराण में मुनियों द्वारा कथित श्री भगवती गंगा स्तव का वर्णन भी किया गया है। पांच लक्षणों से युक्त यह पुराण संसार को आनन्द प्रदान करने वाला है। इसमें साक्षात् विष्णु स्वरूप भगवान् कल्कि के अत्यन्त अद्भुत क्रियाकलापों का सुन्दर व प्रभावपूर्ण चित्रण है

----------


## anushka

*गौतम बुद्ध*



गौतम बुद्ध विष्णु भगवान का नौवां अवतार है। पुराणों में बुद्ध अवतार का उल्लेख है। गया (बिहार) के समीप कीकर में उनका प्राकट्य हुआ था। उनके पिता का नाम अजन था। इस बारे में श्रीमद्भागवत महापुराण में उल्लेख है कि भगवान विष्णु ही बुद्ध के रूप में प्रकट होंगे और यज्ञ के अनधिकारियों को तर्क-वितर्क से समझाएंगे। 

*कथा*

प्राचीनकाल में दैत्य शक्तिशाली हो गए थे। उन्होंने स्वर्ग पर कब्जा कर लिया और अपने राज्य को स्थायी करने के लिए वे वैदिक आचरण एवं यज्ञ करने लगे। इससे वह और ताकतवर होने लगे। जैसे-जैसे उनका बल बढ़ रहा था, वैसे-वैसे उनका दुराचरण बढऩे लगा। सभी देवता परेशान हो गए। वे भगवान विष्णु के पास पहुंचे। तब कालांतर में विष्णु भगवान बुद्ध के रूप में प्रकट हुए। बुद्धदेव ने दैत्यों को उपदेश दिया कि यज्ञ करने से जीव हिंसा होती है। अत: यज्ञ पापकर्म है। बुद्ध की बातों से दैत्य प्रभावित हुए और उन्होंने यज्ञ तथा वैदिक आचरण छोड़ दिया। परिणाम यह हुआ कि दैत्यों की ताकत कम हो गई। अवसर मिलते ही देवताओं ने उन पर आक्रमण किया और स्वर्ग पर पुन: अधिकार प्राप्त किया।

बुद्धदेव साधारण मनुष्य की ही तरह संन्यासी थे। उनकी वेशभूषा अत्यंत मलिन थी। वे न स्नान करते और न ही दांत साफ करते थे। कारण वे जीव हिंसा को पाप समझते थे। स्नान व दांत साफ करने आदि कार्यों में छोटे और आंखों से न दिखने वाले जीवों की हत्या होती है।

भगवान विष्णु का बुद्ध अवतार हमें प्रेरणा देता है कि बुरे लोगों या अपात्र लोगों को यज्ञ आदि अनुष्ठान करने की पात्रता नहीं है। ऐसे लोगों के हाथ यदि कोई विद्या लग जाए तो कूटनीति का उपयोग कर धर्म और अच्छे लोगों का साथ देना चाहिए। हमें भी अपने जीवन में ऐसे लोगों की पहचान करना चाहिए जो पात्र न होते हुए भी किसी पद या विद्या को प्राप्त करते हैं। ऐसे में उनका साथ न दें बल्कि उनकी ताकत को कम करना चाहिए। इसके लिए कूटनीति का उपयोग भी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## anushka

*इस बारे मे कुछ तथ्य रखना आवश्यक होगया...... ----------निश्चय ही भागवत से पहले दशावतार में बलराम का नाम था।...  ये अवतार सदा सन्ख्या में बदलते रहे हैं जो १ से लेकर २-३-४-२४-२२-९-१० माने जाते रहे है( यहविस्तृत वर्णन विष्णु-पुराण में है) क्रमशः इतिहास व मानव प्रगति के साथ सामाजिक/ सांस्कृतिक समन्वय व  गतिमयता हेतु--- सबसे पहला अवतार  पुरुष अवतार था एकाकी...ईश्वर का व्यक्त भाव---  तत्पश्चात २-४-२२-२४ होते गए , बाद में समन्वयात्मकतानुस  र  मूल दशावतार स्वीकारे गए | युगों पश्चात बुद्ध के आविर्भाव से पहले  -कालान्तर में--- हिन्दू धर्म में कालक्रम प्रभाव व भौतिकता बढने के कारण वैदिक विग्यान/ ग्यान की कमी से कर्मकान्डों की अतिरेकता होचली थी,अतः वैदिक नीति--अति-सर्वत्र वर्ज्ययेत -के पालन  अनुसार क्रम में  ----

 १- बुद्ध की कर्मकान्ड विरोधी बातें सामयिक रूप से उचित थीं अतः उन्हें भागवतकार ने बुद्ध को विष्णु का एक अवतार का रूप मानकर राष्ट्रीय, सामाजिक व सान्स्क्रितिक समन्वय के भारतीय स्वरूप का प्रतिपादन किया। बाद में कुछ अन्य पुराणों में भी बुद्ध को अवतार स्वीकार किया गया | यद्यपि अन्य पुराण व शास्त्र बलराम को ही अवतार मानते रहे | 

२- क्योंकि उनका दर्शन अनीश्वरवादी था अतः उन्हें रिणात्मक अवतार ( वास्तव में स्पष्टतः कहीं उन्हे पाप अवतार नहीं कहा गया है) कहागया कि, स्वयम विष्णु  अतिरेकता समाप्ति के लिए अवतरित हुए । 

३- भागवत धर्म की एक शाखा कृष्ण  को पूर्ण भगवान मानकर सिर्फ़ ९ अवतार ही मानती थी, अतः कहीं बलराम+=१०, कहीं बाद में बुद्ध+= १० कहीं क्रष्ण+बुद्ध= १० माना जाने लगा । 

४-वास्तव में भागवतकार ने अत्यन्त चतुरता का परिचय दिया, विद्रोही को अपना बनालो, विद्रोह समाप्त--निंदक नियरे राखिये...-बुद्ध धर्म के( अनीश्वरीय व अति-वैराग्य  दर्शन अंततः पतन को प्राप्त होता है)  प्रभाव को कम करने व बुद्ध-दर्शन से भारतीय-वैदिक धर्म की शुद्धि्करण करने हेतु बुद्ध को भगवान की अपेक्षा विष्णु का अवतार स्वीकृति  से बौद्ध धर्म का फ़ैलाव कम हुआ। और अंतत वह महत्वहीन होकर रहगया | ----वास्तव में बौद्ध लोगों ने उन्हें कभी भी विष्णु अवतार स्वीकार नहीं किया ।और कुछ शास्त्र व पुराण भी बलराम को ही अवतार मानते रहे | 

यदि  ध्यान से देखा जाय  तो हिन्दू/वैदिक धर्म में अवतारों का वास्तविक अभिप्रायः ही--बोधिसत्व भाव, बुद्ध भावना रही है,जो बुद्ध के जन्म से बहुत पहले ही से उपस्थित है अर्थात समय समय पर धर्म का बोध कराना---"यदा यदा हि..".आदि। अतः इस सर्वग्राही कल्चर, संस्क्रिति, धर्म, जीवन शैली को- समाज, देश, राष्ट्र ,संस्कृति व मानवता   की भलाई हेतु बुद्ध को भी स्वीकार करने में उन्हें कोई परेशानी नही हुई।* :anna:

----------


## devvrat

*भाइयो, 
सूत्र का निर्माण रणवीर जी 
ने ईश्वर की खोज अथार्त (ईश्वर) आत्मा-परमात्मा का अस्तित्व है या नही, पर चर्चा करने के लिए किया लेकिन कोई ना की हर बार इसे खीचकर धर्म-संस्कृति,धार्मिक-परम्पराओं या फिर "रिलीजन्स" की और ले जाता है| बोध-धम्म का पाठ इस सूत्र पर बहुत पढ़ाया गया है| पाठ पढ़ाने से कोई बात सिद्ध नही होती| पाठ हर रिल्रिजन में पढाये जाते है वह भी हर रिलिजन के द्वारा केवल अपने ही पक्ष में| ऐसा करके ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा)  के अस्तित्व को नकारा नही जा सकता| मेरा बोध-धर्म से मुख्य-विरोध केवल इसी बात को लेकर हैकि :-
यह बोध-धम्म जब परमात्मा व आत्मा को नकारता है तो फिर मोक्ष व पुनर्जन्म को कैसे स्वीकार करता है?
इससे स्पष्ट होता है कि गोतमबुद्ध का ज्ञान अपूर्ण था या फिर उन्होंने अर्द्ध-सत्य को इसलिए माना, अपनाया व सुनाया  कि अनका वेद-उपनिषदों से प्रथक विचार चल सके| 
यह सत्य हैकि
हिन्दु-धर्म में पैदा हुए उन लोगो को अब (आधुनिक शिक्षा के चलते पढ़े लिखे लोग जो अपने आपको शिक्षित होने के बाद शुद्र मानते) यह बोध-धम्म जाति-प्रथा के चलते प्रभावित कर रहा है| जिन्हें हिन्दुओ की "ब्राह्मण-जाति के लोग आज भी निम्न (शुद्र) समझते है और  जिनके यहा किसी भी प्रकार का धार्मिक-कर्मकांड पूजन-पाठ, परम्परागत अन्य किसी भी प्रकार के धार्मिक संस्कारों को करवाने से परहेज करते है| 
ये दुराभाव जो हिन्दू-धर्म की ब्राह्मण जाति को ही धार्मिक कर्म-कांडो पर जन्मजात अधिकार होने के कारण उत्पन हो रहा है इसे, में लगातार इस सूत्र पर महसूस कर रहा हूँ|   
फिर भी में किसान- समुदाय से होने के कारण सभी हिन्दुओ से यही अपील करना चाहूँगा कि हिन्दु-धर्म ब्रहामणों की जागीर नही है| 
हिन्दु-धर्म मंदिरों मठो कर्मकाण्डो व पूजा-उपासना पद्धतियों या संस्कार विधियों में नही, वह आत्मा व परमात्मा में धारित होता है| वह भारतवर्ष की भिन्न-भिन्न संस्कृतियो का सम्मिलित महासागर है| उसका इस्लाम व ईसाई की तरह कोई एक ग्रन्थ नही है जो मस्तिष्क को अवरुद्ध करता हो और ना ही कालान्तर में सामाजिक व राजनेतिक कारणों से उत्पन बोध-धम्म व जैन-धर्म की तरह अर्ध-सत्य का वाहक है| 
*

----------


## devvrat

> आपने ये कैसे जाना की तिब्बत में ही बौद्ध धर्म सुद्ध रूप में है ? जरूर धूर्तों से ही जाना होगा !


*जिस प्रकार से भारतवर्ष के हर गाव-मोहल्ले में जहा भी हिन्दू रहते है वहां कोई एक मंदिर होता है मुख्यत: शिव मंदिर तो पाया ही जाता है| जब किसी की मृत्यु होती तो उसके सभी परिवार वाले रिश्तेदार व मिलने वाले रिश्तेदार आदि अंतिम संस्कार के बाद उस मंदिर में जाते है| उसी प्रकार तिब्बत में भी ८०% लोग बोध-धम्म की मान्यताओं के अनुसार ही बोध-धम्म के अनुरूप ही मृतक का संस्कार व बाद की अन्य क्रियाकर्म अनुष्ठान करने का रिवाज है जबकि चीन में "हान" सम्प्रदाय  में व जापान के "शिन्तो" सम्प्रदाय में ये कर्मकांड बोध-धम्म के अनुसार नही बल्की वहां की प्रचलित अन्य स्थानीय संस्कृतियो व परम्पराओं के अनुरूप किये जाते है| चीन व जापान की इन संस्कृतियो की परम्पराओं के अनुसार मृतको की आत्माओं (पूर्वजो) की पूजन भी की जाती है जैसे विभिन्न हिन्दुओ की जातियों में भिन्न भिन्न प्रकार से श्राद्ध-कर्म किये जाते है| *

----------


## Ranveer

DEVVRAT
JI/MANGALDEV JI....MAI MOBILE SE HUN ISILIYE HINDI ME NAHI LIKH SAKTA....APNE EK KAHAWAT SUNI HOGI ...OFFENCE IS THE BEST DEFFENCE....MAI YE BATA CHUKA HUN KI KAISE BAUDH DHARM ME NITY ATMA KO SWIKAR KIYE BINA PUNARJANM KO SWIKAR KIYA GAYA HAI..YE BHI BATA CHUKA HUN KI MOKSH KI AWDHARNA KYA HAI,...PAR AAP N TO
KUCH SAMAJHNE KI MANSHA SE JANANE KA PRAYAS KAR RAHE HAI OR N HI APKO KHUD KE DHARM KI HI JANKARI HAI ,,BUS AAP MURKHO KI TARAH WAHI SAWAL DUHRAYE JA RAHE HAIN .,..MAINE TO SHURU ME JAIN ,.ISLAM,OR ISAI  KI ACHAI KE BARE ME BHI LIKHA HAI ..TO AAP YE BHI SAMAJH SAKTE HAIN KI MAI UNKA BHI PRACHAR KAR RAHA HUN ?..CHALIYE MAI APKO DAS DIN KI MOHLAT DETA HUN.,JO MAINE CHAR SAWAL KIYE HAIN ..UNKA JAWAB DE...KRIPA HOGI...

----------


## Ranveer

DOSTON...kuch din mai nahi aa paunga...tab tak aaplog charcha jari rakhen...chunki ishwar or dharm apas me jude hain to is sutr me beshak aaplog dharm ki bhi charcha kar sakte hai ..

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *बौद्ध धर्म के भारत मेँ पनपने का मूल कारण उस समय के प्रचलित धर्म के प्रति लोगोँ का असन्तोष था . उस समय भारत मेँ ब्राह्मण -धर्म का बोलबाला था , जिसमेँ बलि प्रथा की प्रधानता थी.*


क्या आप सही कह रहे हैं की हिन्दू धर्म बौध धर्म के बाद आया है. पहले ब्रह्मण धर्म था जिसमे बलि प्रथा की प्रधानता थी. अगर सही है तो क्यों हम उस पुराने धर्म को लाने की बात करते हैं मेरा मानना है उसकी अपेक्षा वर्तमान धर्म बहुत सहिष्णु और उत्तम है. जिसमे सर्वे भवन्तु शुखिनः की बात कही गयी है. मुझे अब आपकी बात से यही लगता है की शायद धर्म की इन्ही गंदी बुराइयों के कारण बौध धर्म और जैन धर्म अस्तित्व में आये.

----------


## amar2007

> *जिस प्रकार से भारतवर्ष के हर गाव-मोहल्ले में जहा भी हिन्दू रहते है वहां कोई एक मंदिर होता है मुख्यत: शिव मंदिर तो पाया ही जाता है| जब किसी की मृत्यु होती तो उसके सभी परिवार वाले रिश्तेदार व मिलने वाले रिश्तेदार आदि अंतिम संस्कार के बाद उस मंदिर में जाते है| उसी प्रकार तिब्बत में भी ८०% लोग बोध-धम्म की मान्यताओं के अनुसार ही बोध-धम्म के अनुरूप ही मृतक का संस्कार व बाद की अन्य क्रियाकर्म अनुष्ठान करने का रिवाज है जबकि चीन में "हान" सम्प्रदाय  में व जापान के "शिन्तो" सम्प्रदाय में ये कर्मकांड बोध-धम्म के अनुसार नही बल्की वहां की प्रचलित अन्य स्थानीय संस्कृतियो व परम्पराओं के अनुरूप किये जाते है| चीन व जापान की इन संस्कृतियो की परम्पराओं के अनुसार मृतको की आत्माओं (पूर्वजो) की पूजन भी की जाती है जैसे विभिन्न हिन्दुओ की जातियों में भिन्न भिन्न प्रकार से श्राद्ध-कर्म किये जाते है| *


कुछ सवालों के जवाब दें :
क्या हिन्दू धर्म आज अपने उसी सुद्ध रूप में है , जैसे ये बुद्ध से पहले या उससे भी पहले था ?
तिब्बत में बौध धर्म के पहले कौन सा धर्म था ?
अवतार किसे कहते हैं ?
क्या बुद्ध, अवतार होता है ?

----------


## Neo...

> हा हा जाने - अनजाने आपने  सत्य कह दिया  .. हिन्दू धर्म मूलतः ब्राह्मण  धर्म है क्योंकि उसे बनाया केवल ब्राह्मणों ने अपने फायदे के लिए था . इस धर्म में सभी के अधिकारों को तय करने का अधिकार केवल ब्राह्मणों को है और उन्हें बदलने का भी ! बाकी वर्ण और जातियां तो भ्रमवश इसे अपना धर्म मान बैठी हैं और इसलिए कष्ट उठाती रही हैं . शायद यही वजह है की बुद्ध और महावीर  की समतामूलक विचारधारा इतनी तेजी से लोकप्रिय हुई .


आंशिक रूप से सहमत

----------


## aawara

> हा हा जाने - अनजाने आपने  सत्य कह दिया  .. हिन्दू धर्म मूलतः ब्राह्मण  धर्म है क्योंकि उसे बनाया केवल ब्राह्मणों ने अपने फायदे के लिए था . इस धर्म में सभी के अधिकारों को तय करने का अधिकार केवल ब्राह्मणों को है और उन्हें बदलने का भी ! बाकी वर्ण और जातियां तो भ्रमवश इसे अपना धर्म मान बैठी हैं और इसलिए कष्ट उठाती रही हैं . शायद यही वजह है की बुद्ध और महावीर  की समतामूलक विचारधारा इतनी तेजी से लोकप्रिय हुई .


*अनजाने मेँ कभी कुछ नहीँ कहता मैँ मित्र अमर जी
वैदिक धर्म को लोग ब्राहमण धर्म इसलिए कहने लगे क्योँकि तब कर्मकाण्ड चरम पर था और वेदोँ का एक अँग ब्राहमण है जिसमे कर्मकाण्डोँ के बारे मे बताया गया है* हमण है जिसमे कर्मकाण्डोँ के बारे मे बताया गया है [/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]

----------


## aawara

*भारत मेँ धर्म का प्रवाह : अतिसँछिप्त चर्चा*

----------


## aawara

*गीता का यह वचन सौ फीसदी सत्य है कि जब जब धर्म का पतन और अधर्म का उत्थान होता है तब तब सँसार मेँ ऐसी आत्माएँ अवतीर्ण होती हैँ जिन्हेँ अवतार कहते हैँ* 
*ये व्यक्ति साछात भगवान होते है या नहीँ , इस विचिकित्सा मेँ पड़ना व्यर्थ है . प्रत्येक व्यक्ति जिस ब्रह्म का स्वरुप है, औसत व्यक्तियोँ से बड़े व्यक्ति भी उसी ब्रह्म के स्वरुप होते हैँ. किन्तु ऐसा कोई खास साँचा नहीँ होता जिस पर अवतारोँ ,पैगम्बरोँ और सुधारकोँ का निर्माण होता हो* 
*निर्माण उनका इस भूमि पर होता है और स्वभाव और विचार उनके क्या होँ, इसका निर्णय भी उस समाज की आवश्यकताएँ करती हैँ,जिसके बीच इन अवतारोँ का जन्म होता है.सन्त और सुधारक मुख्यतः अपने ही समय कि शन्काओँ का उतर देने आते हैँ. इसलिए एक सुधारक कि वाणी दूसरे सुधारक से थोड़ी भिन्न होती है क्योँकि समाज कि शँकाएँ सदा एक सी नहीँ रहती*

----------


## aawara

*बुद्ध का उपदेश हिँसा के त्याग का ,निवृति और सन्यास का उयदेश था क्योँकि जिस समाज मेँ बुद्ध आए वह याग्यिक हिँसा से पीड़ित था और लोग प्रवृति के मार्ग पर इतनी दूर चले गए थे कि मर कर भी वे स्वर्ग मेँ वही सुख भोगना चाहते थे जो उन्हेँ इस सँसार मेँ उपलब्ध था* 
*इसी प्रकार शन्कराचार्य ने निराकार ब्रह्म और मायावाद को प्रमुखता इसलिए दी कि शून्यता के सिद्धाँत को अपनाए बगैर वैदिक धर्म ,बौद्ध धर्म को पराजित नहीँ कर सकता था*
*फिर रामानुज  वल्लम आदि आचार्य आए और साकार ईश्वर पर जोर दिया क्योँकि जनता निराकार और निर्गुण कि उपासना से सँतुष्ट नहीँ थी , न निराकार ब्रह्म को लेकर उसके भीतर भक्ति का ज्वार उठाया जा सकता था*

----------


## aawara

*इसी प्रकार कबीर और नानक फिर से निराकार की ओर इसलिए चले गए कि अब भारत मेँ इस्लाम आ गया था एवँ सुधारकोँ ने देखा कि निराकार ब्रह्म कि उपासना के द्वारा ही हिन्दुओँ और मुसलमानोँ कि पारस्परिक दूरी कम कि जा सकती है . * 
*किन्तु सूर तुलसी मीराबाई  चैतन्य साकार से ,तब भी ,इसलिए लिपटे रहे क्योँकि साकार भक्ति कि धारा भी दबना नहीँ चाहती थी ,न सनातन धर्म का वैदिक श्रोत उपेछित होने को तैयार था*

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई ये सत्य ही हे की भगवान् हे ... हर रूप में हे वो ही ..
आदमी उसको कितना भी याद मत करो एक बार तो आप के मुह से निकल ही जाता हे ...
चाहे आप मानो या ना मानो ...

----------


## aawara

अब उपर लिखी बातोँ को आप गँभीरता से पढेँगे तो धर्मोँ का द्वैत समाप्त हो जाएगा

अब इसके बाद भी दुनिया का मार्गदर्शन करने का भूत सिर पर से नहीँ उतरता तो मेरी तरफ से जय सियाराम

जैसे जैसे शिछा का प्रसार फैल रहा है लोग स्वतः धर्मभीरुता छोड रहे है

----------


## Neo...

> भाई ये सत्य ही हे की भगवान् हे ... हर रूप में हे वो ही ..
> आदमी उसको कितना भी याद मत करो एक बार तो आप के मुह से निकल ही जाता हे ...
> चाहे आप मानो या ना मानो ...


 सूत्र का अध्धयन कर ले , अपने विचार दूसरों पर थोपना , ईश्वर  का होना या न होना सिद्ध नही करता है

----------


## aawara

रणवीर जी के आने तक मै भी इस सूत्र से विदा लेता हूँ

----------


## amar2007

> जैसे जैसे शिछा का प्रसार फैल रहा है लोग स्वतः धर्मभीरुता छोड रहे है


ऐसी कौन सी सिच्छा है जिसकी वजह से लोग धर्मभीरुता छोड़ देते हैं या छोड़  रहे हैं ? जरा हम भी तो जानें !!

----------


## mangaldev

> बुद्ध दर्शन के मुख्*य तत्व : चार आर्य सत्य, आष्टांगिक मार्ग, प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद, अव्याकृत प्रश्नों पर बुद्ध का मौन, बुद्ध कथाएँ, अनात्मवाद और निर्वाण। बुद्ध ने अपने उपदेश पालि भाषा में दिए, जो त्रिपिटकों में संकलित हैं।
> मैत्रेय बुद्ध : भगवान बुद्ध ने भिक्षुओं के आग्रह पर उन्हें वचन दिया था कि मैं 'मैत्रेय' से पुन: जन्म लूँगा। तब से अब तक 2500 साल बीत गए। बुद्ध ने इस बीच कई बार जन्म लेने का प्रयास किया लेकिन कुछ कारण ऐसे बने कि वे जन्म नहीं ले पाए।अंतत: थियोसॉफिकल सोसाइटी ने जे. कृष्णमूर्ति के भीतर उन्हें अवतरित होने के लिए सारे इंतजाम किए थे, लेकिन वह प्रयास भी असफल सि*द्ध हुआ। 
> अंतत: ओशो रजनीश ने उन्हें अपने शरीर में अवतरित होने की अनुमति दे दी।


*इतिहास पर शोध करने पर पता लगता है कि सम्राट अशोक की मृत्यु के बाद कोई बोध-मठ या बोध-विहार ऐसा नही बचा| जहा भिक्षुणियो (नव-युवतियों; जिन्हें धम्म के नाम पर भिक्षुणिया बनाया जाता था) उनका इस धम्म के कारण योन-शोषण नही हुआ हो|इसी योन-दुष्कर्म और अहिंसा के अव्यवहारिक कायरता पूर्ण सिद्धांत के कारण ये धर्म कभी भारतवर्ष के किसान-वर्ग द्वारा स्वीकार नही किया गया| जोकि सबसे बड़ा वर्ग था| ये भारतवर्ष के उन तत्कालीन बड़े-शहरों व बड़े-कस्बो तक सिमित रहा| उत्तर-पच्छिमी-भारत (सिंध-पंजाब-हिंगलाज  {बलोचिस्तान) पंजाब, हरियाणा व प.राजस्थान के इलाको पर बर्बर हूणों व शको का कब्जा हो गया था| मिहीरकुल  व तोरमण हूण ने जो तबाही मचायी तो बोध-धम्म का अहिंसा का सिद्धांत असफल व अव्यवहारिक सिद्ध हुआ| सम्राट अशोक के समय बोध-धम्म को अपनाए राजवंशो को पुन: हिन्दु क्षत्रियो का वरण करना पडा और उन्हें अग्नि-संस्कार करवाकर अग्निवंशी क्षत्रिय (राजपूत) को धारित किया| इन्ही अग्निवंशी राजपूतो ने अन्य किसान जातियों की पचायति-व्यवस्था के प्रदत सेनाओं का गठन करके शको व हूणों का मानमर्दन किया| आज भी बिना सेन्य-व्यवस्था के (केवल अहिंसा से) कोई देश और राज नही चल सकता और ना ही सुरक्षित रह सकता|  

ओशो, रजनीश को कोन नही जानता| उसके सारे के सारे सिद्धांत व कर्म योन-दुष्कर्मो को बढ़ावा देने वाले थे जिसे अमेरिका ने मुकदमा चलाकर, हथकडिया लगाकर देश निकाला दिया| ऐसे योन-दुष्कर्मी के शरीर में बोद्ध-धम्म के ईश्वर का अवतार? वो भी इस युग में जब शिक्षा व सचार का प्रसार द्रुतगति से हो रहा है| *

----------


## mangaldev

> हांलाकि कबीर , रैदास , नानक जैसे संतों ने बुद्ध के मूल सिद्धांतों पर लोगों को वापस ले जाने की कोसिस की परन्तु विरोधी प्रबल थे , सिध्हांत तो फैले पर बुद्ध का नाम दब गया . रैदास जिनके सिस्य नानक जी थे


*कृपया अपने ज्ञान को दूरस्त कर लेवे|
कबीर, रेदास व नानक बोध-धम्म के वाहक या प्रवतक कभी नही रहे| ये तीनो ही ईश्वर (परमात्मा-आत्मा) की सत्ता में विश्वास करते थे| ईश्वर-भक्ती व एकेश्वरवादी-ईश्वरिये विचारधारा आज भी इनके पदों व वाणियो में पढी, सुनी व सुनाई जाती है| ये तीनो ही परमात्मा को सर्वव्याप्त व सर्वशक्तीमान व आराध्य मानते है| बोध-धम्म की तरह उसे नकारते हुए पुनर्जन्म को स्वीकारने की बात नही करते|   *

----------


## aawara

> ऐसी कौन सी सिच्छा है जिसकी वजह से लोग धर्मभीरुता छोड़ देते हैं या छोड़  रहे हैं ? जरा हम भी तो जानें !!


*वही शिछा जो अपने बुद्धि और विवेक का उपयोग करना सिखलाती है
क्या अभी तक आपका शिछा से पाला नही पड़ा मित्र *

----------


## aawara

*[COLOR="green "]वेदोँ के कर्मकाण्ड जब अति हो गए तो सर्वप्रथम इसका विरोध सुधारवादी ब्राहमणोँ द्वारा उपनिषदोँ मेँ जोर शोर से किया गया है ,बुद्ध के आने से काफी पहले [/COLOR]*

----------


## aawara

*बुद्ध धर्म के तेजी से लोकप्रिय होने का कारण यह नहीँ था कि लोग आध्यात्मिक उन्नति करना चाहते थे बल्कि यह था कि नीची जाति वालोँ को उम्मीद जगी कि इससे उनकि सामाजिक हैसियत सुधर सकती है*

----------


## aawara

*बौद्ध धर्म के पतन के कइ और कारण है पर सबसे प्रमुख कारण है कि कुछ समय तक तो सामाजिक प्रतिष्ठा के नाम पर इसने नीची क्रम मेँ आनेवाली जातियोँ को लुभाया पर जनता धीरे धीरे जब इसके सिद्धाँतो को समझना चाही तो सँशयग्रस्त हो गयी* 
*बुद्ध ने किसी प्रकार विद्वानोँ को तो समझा दिया पर आम जनता कभी नहीँ समझ पायी कि "जब शरीर भी मर जाता है और आत्मा भी मर जाती है तो आखिर पुनर्जन्म होता किसका है"*

----------


## aawara

*बुद्ध ने आनन्द से कहा था कि मेरा चलाया हुआ धर्म केवल 500 वर्ष चलेगा . वह भविष्यवाणी अछरशः तो पूरी नहीँ हुइ पर तत्वतः पूरी हुई* 
* क्यूँकि जब बुद्ध के 500 वर्षोँ बाद बौद्ध धर्म के भीतर से महायान सम्प्रदाय का विकास हुआ तब यह सम्प्रदाय बौद्ध कम हिन्दू अधिक हो गया है*

----------


## mangaldev

*जाति का "रिलिजन" से कोई सम्बन्ध नही होता है| इस्लाम में जाति की प्रथा को नकारा गया है लेकिन इस्लाम में भी भारतवर्ष व पाकिस्तान सहित सभी देशो में विभिन्न जातिया विद्धमान है| किसी भी जाति का व्यक्ति "रिलिजन" बदल सकता है लेकिन उसका स्थानीय समाज उसे उसी जाति के व्यक्ति के रूप में पहचानता है| अथार्त ये जाति आसानी से पिच्छा नही छोड़ती| चाहे वह कोनसा ही "रिलिजन" (धर्म) अपना ले| क्योकि जाति को उसके जन्म कुल-परिवार या पिता-माता से पहचाना जाता है|   *

----------


## anushka

*प्राचीनकाल में दैत्य शक्तिशाली हो गए थे। उन्होंने स्वर्ग पर कब्जा कर लिया और अपने राज्य को स्थायी करने के लिए वे वैदिक आचरण एवं यज्ञ करने लगे। इससे वह और ताकतवर होने लगे। जैसे-जैसे उनका बल बढ़ रहा था, वैसे-वैसे उनका दुराचरण बढऩे लगा। सभी देवता परेशान हो गए। वे भगवान विष्णु के पास पहुंचे। तब कालांतर में विष्णु भगवान बुद्ध के रूप में प्रकट हुए। बुद्धदेव ने दैत्यों को उपदेश दिया कि यज्ञ करने से जीव हिंसा होती है। अत: यज्ञ पापकर्म है। बुद्ध की बातों से दैत्य प्रभावित हुए और उन्होंने यज्ञ तथा वैदिक आचरण छोड़ दिया। परिणाम यह हुआ कि दैत्यों की ताकत कम हो गई। अवसर मिलते ही देवताओं ने उन पर आक्रमण किया और स्वर्ग पर पुन: अधिकार प्राप्त किया।

बुद्धदेव साधारण मनुष्य की ही तरह संन्यासी थे। उनकी वेशभूषा अत्यंत मलिन थी। वे न स्नान करते और न ही दांत साफ करते थे। कारण वे जीव हिंसा को पाप समझते थे। स्नान व दांत साफ करने आदि कार्यों में छोटे और आंखों से न दिखने वाले जीवों की हत्या होती है।

भगवान विष्णु का बुद्ध अवतार हमें प्रेरणा देता है कि बुरे लोगों या अपात्र लोगों को यज्ञ आदि अनुष्ठान करने की पात्रता नहीं है। ऐसे लोगों के हाथ यदि कोई विद्या लग जाए तो कूटनीति का उपयोग कर धर्म और अच्छे लोगों का साथ देना चाहिए। हमें भी अपने जीवन में ऐसे लोगों की पहचान करना चाहिए जो पात्र न होते हुए भी किसी पद या विद्या को प्राप्त करते हैं। ऐसे में उनका साथ न दें बल्कि उनकी ताकत को कम करना चाहिए। इसके लिए कूटनीति का उपयोग भी कर सकते हैं*। :pointlol:

----------


## aawara

*केवल ईश्वर को नहीँ मानने से हम हिँदु किसी व्यक्ति या धर्म को दूषित
नहीँ कहते.यही कारण है कि जहाँ एक ओर हिन्दुओँ ने बुद्ध को विष्णु का
अवतार मान लिया वहीँ जैन धर्म के मूल प्रवर्तक ऋषभदेव कि गिनती चौबीस
अवतारोँ मे की* 
*अगर वेद कि निन्दा की बात लेँ तो वह महावीर और बुद्ध के आने के काफी पहले
से शुरु हो गयी थी . जो ऋषि कर्मकाण्ड को गलत मानकर उपनिषदोँ मे एक नये
धर्म कि खोज कर रहे थे,वेद कि आलोचना,असल मेँ इन्होने आरँभ की
वेदोँ का कर्मकाण्ड धीरे धीरे भोगवादी सभ्यता का दर्शन हो गया था और
उपनिषदोँ के ऋषि जब समाज कोभोगवाद से उपर उठाने कि कोशिश करने लगे तब
वेदोँ कि  आलोचना करना उनकेलिए अनिवार्य हो गया था* 
*दूसरी बात इस देश मेँ वेद और ब्राहमण का अनादर करके तथा ईश्वर है या नहीँ
इस विवाद से अपने को अलग रख कर भी ,बुद्ध हिन्दुओँ के दशावतार मेँ गिने
गए ,केवल इतनी सी बात भी यह बताने को काफी है कि उनका व्यक्तित्व अनुपम
रहा होगा तथा वो साधुता के जीगते जागते प्रतीक रहे होँगे. और देखा जाए तो
वेद और ब्राहमण कि निन्दा करना उनका कोई प्रमुख लछ्य नहीँ था ,यह चीज तो
बाद मेँ प्रमुख हुई जब ब्राहमण और बौद्ध आपस मेँ विद्वेषी हो गए*

----------


## devvrat

> ब्राह्मणों का प्रतिशत बहुत कम था . उस समय की हुई गड़ना के प्रपत्र आज भी ब्रिटिश संग्रहालय में रखे हैं जिसमें लोगों ने कुछ ऐसी जानकारियाँ दें थीं :
> जाती : तेली , धर्म : तेली
> जाती : कुम्हार , धर्म : कुम्हार
> अर्थात १९११ से पहले आधिकारिक रूप से वर्तमान का कोई हिन्दू खुद को हिन्दू मानता ही नहीं था ! मुसलमान ही इस शब्द का प्रयोग करते थे वो भी पुरे भारत में उनके लिए जो मुसलमान नहीं थे


*ब्रिटिस काल में यानी अंग्रेजो के द्वारा तैयार करावा गया भारतीयों का इतिहास, जनगणना, दर्ज जानकारिया पूर्णतया निष्पक्ष नही है| वह तत्कालीन अंग्रेजो की "फूट डालो राज करो" की निति के तहत तैयार करवायी गयी है| जाति का "रिलिजन"  से कोई सम्बन्ध नही होता लेकिन अंग्रेजो ने तत्कालीन समय में हिन्दुओ को बाटने के चक्कर में जातियों को "रिलिजन" के रूप में अभिलिखित करने का यह कूकर्म है जो तत्कालीन राजनीति व कूटनीति से प्रेरित था| *

----------


## aawara

*मित्र देवव्रत जी मेरे उस पोस्ट से कैसे यह निष्कर्ष निकलता है कि बौद्ध मतालँबियोँ कि सँख्या ज्यादा थी*

----------


## devvrat

> बौद्ध कम हिन्दूअधिक हो गया है


*भारतवर्ष में तो हिन्दू ही अभी तक अधिक रहा है और बोध या अन्य कम|
ऐसे में आप द्वारा यह लिखना कि 
"हिन्दु अधिक हो गया तो* क्या वह पहले बोध से कम था?"

----------


## aawara

*शुभ रात्रि देवव्रत जी*

----------


## amar2007

> *कृपया अपने ज्ञान को दूरस्त कर लेवे|
> कबीर, रेदास व नानक बोध-धम्म के वाहक या प्रवतक कभी नही रहे| ये तीनो ही ईश्वर (परमात्मा-आत्मा) की सत्ता में विश्वास करते थे| ईश्वर-भक्ती व एकेश्वरवादी-ईश्वरिये विचारधारा आज भी इनके पदों व वाणियो में पढी, सुनी व सुनाई जाती है| ये तीनो ही परमात्मा को सर्वव्याप्त व सर्वशक्तीमान व आराध्य मानते है| बोध-धम्म की तरह उसे नकारते हुए पुनर्जन्म को स्वीकारने की बात नही करते|   *


कभी गुरु ग्रन्थ साहिब पढ़ा है ?

----------


## amar2007

> *इतिहास पर शोध करने पर पता लगता है कि सम्राट अशोक की मृत्यु के बाद कोई बोध-मठ या बोध-विहार ऐसा नही बचा| जहा भिक्षुणियो (नव-युवतियों; जिन्हें धम्म के नाम पर भिक्षुणिया बनाया जाता था) उनका इस धम्म के कारण योन-शोषण नही हुआ हो|इसी योन-दुष्कर्म और अहिंसा के अव्यवहारिक कायरता पूर्ण सिद्धांत के कारण ये धर्म कभी भारतवर्ष के किसान-वर्ग द्वारा स्वीकार नही किया गया| जोकि सबसे बड़ा वर्ग था| ये भारतवर्ष के उन तत्कालीन बड़े-शहरों व बड़े-कस्बो तक सिमित रहा| उत्तर-पच्छिमी-भारत (सिंध-पंजाब-हिंगलाज  {बलोचिस्तान) पंजाब, हरियाणा व प.राजस्थान के इलाको पर बर्बर हूणों व शको का कब्जा हो गया था| मिहीरकुल  व तोरमण हूण ने जो तबाही मचायी तो बोध-धम्म का अहिंसा का सिद्धांत असफल व अव्यवहारिक सिद्ध हुआ| सम्राट अशोक के समय बोध-धम्म को अपनाए राजवंशो को पुन: हिन्दु क्षत्रियो का वरण करना पडा और उन्हें अग्नि-संस्कार करवाकर अग्निवंशी क्षत्रिय (राजपूत) को धारित किया| इन्ही अग्निवंशी राजपूतो ने अन्य किसान जातियों की पचायति-व्यवस्था के प्रदत सेनाओं का गठन करके शको व हूणों का मानमर्दन किया| आज भी बिना सेन्य-व्यवस्था के (केवल अहिंसा से) कोई देश और राज नही चल सकता और ना ही सुरक्षित रह सकता|  
> 
> ओशो, रजनीश को कोन नही जानता| उसके सारे के सारे सिद्धांत व कर्म योन-दुष्कर्मो को बढ़ावा देने वाले थे जिसे अमेरिका ने मुकदमा चलाकर, हथकडिया लगाकर देश निकाला दिया| ऐसे योन-दुष्कर्मी के शरीर में बोद्ध-धम्म के ईश्वर का अवतार? वो भी इस युग में जब शिक्षा व सचार का प्रसार द्रुतगति से हो रहा है| *


अब तो आपने अपना ही कहा नकार दिया . अभी कुछ दिन पहले आप इसे आदिवासियों और पहाड़ी लोगों का धर्म बता रहे थे और अब  ! कभी आपके धूर्त गुरुओं ने आपको ये नहीं बताया की सिद्धार्थ स्वयं 'खात्तिया' (खेती करने वाले )  वर्ग से सम्बन्ध रखते थे ? वो भिछा मांगने के लिए किसानों के घर भी जाते थे और किसान उनकी देशना सुनने भी आते थे !
भिछुनियों का सोसड उन धूर्तों ने किया जो बौद्ध धर्म को अन्दर से नस्ट करने के उद्देश्य से राजकीय सहायता के जरिये एक साजिस के तहत संघ में घुसे थे . न तो भारतीयों ने उन्हें कभी  मान्यता दी  और न अब देते हैं ! देवदासी प्रथा के बारे में तो मालूम ही होगा !!!
क्या ये मालूम है की शक और हूणों को ब्राह्मणों ने ही भारत में एक साजिस के तहत घुसेडा और उनकी मदद से बौधों का सफाया कर ये आरोप उनके मत्थे मढ़ दिया . इतिहास  विजेता ही  लिखते हैं और जो विजेता थे , उन्होंने जैसा चाहा , वैसा लिखा , इसमें आश्चर्य नहीं होना चाहिए .
रही ओशो की बात तो ओशो के सिद्धांत भारतीय समाज में अव्यवहारिक मात्र थे . ओशो एक मात्र व्यक्ति थे जिससे अमेरिका और उसे चलाने वाले घबरा गए थे , और अमेरिका की सह पर कोई देश ओशो को सरण नहीं दे रहा था और कैदखाने में उन्हें विकिरणों द्वारा धीमा  जहर दिया गया और उससे पैदा हुई बीमारियाँ ओशो की असमय मौत का कारन बनीं .

आपके इन मिथ्या कथनों की धज्जियां बहुत पहले ही उडाई जा चुकी हैं  मित्र . कुछ नया हो तो लेकर आओ!!!

----------


## amar2007

> *वही शिछा जो अपने बुद्धि और विवेक का उपयोग करना सिखलाती है
> क्या अभी तक आपका शिछा से पाला नही पड़ा मित्र *


पड़ा क्यों नहीं है ! जिसे पाकर खुद को सिच्छित कहने वाले आज भी ग्रहण को राहू और केतु का प्रकोप मानते हैं और ब्राह्मणों को दान देकर अपने भगवान् के संकटमुक्त होने की प्रार्थना करते हैं ! जिनके पितर आज भी हर वर्ष पितृ पछ में कौवे का रूप धरकर खाना खाने आते हैं!

----------


## amar2007

> *बुद्ध धर्म के तेजी से लोकप्रिय होने का कारण यह नहीँ था कि लोग आध्यात्मिक उन्नति करना चाहते थे बल्कि यह था कि नीची जाति वालोँ को उम्मीद जगी कि इससे उनकि सामाजिक हैसियत सुधर सकती है*


राजा प्रसेनजित , बिम्बिसार, सिंह सेनापति  और अनाथपिन्दक कौन सी हैसियत सुधारने आये थे ?

----------


## amar2007

> *[COLOR="green "]वेदोँ के कर्मकाण्ड जब अति हो गए तो सर्वप्रथम इसका विरोध सुधारवादी ब्राहमणोँ द्वारा उपनिषदोँ मेँ जोर शोर से किया गया है ,बुद्ध के आने से काफी पहले [/COLOR]*


सत्य वचन और इसमें काश्यप बंधुओं का प्रमुख स्थान है फिर काश्यप बंधू  बुद्ध के शिष्य क्यों बन गए जब की वो चाहते तो अपना अलग पंथ / मत चला सकते थे जिनके शिष्यों की संख्या हजारों में थी !

----------


## amar2007

> *प्राचीनकाल में दैत्य शक्तिशाली हो गए थे। उन्होंने स्वर्ग पर कब्जा कर लिया और अपने राज्य को स्थायी करने के लिए वे वैदिक आचरण एवं यज्ञ करने लगे। इससे वह और ताकतवर होने लगे। जैसे-जैसे उनका बल बढ़ रहा था, वैसे-वैसे उनका दुराचरण बढऩे लगा। सभी देवता परेशान हो गए। वे भगवान विष्णु के पास पहुंचे। तब कालांतर में विष्णु भगवान बुद्ध के रूप में प्रकट हुए। बुद्धदेव ने दैत्यों को उपदेश दिया कि यज्ञ करने से जीव हिंसा होती है। अत: यज्ञ पापकर्म है। बुद्ध की बातों से दैत्य प्रभावित हुए और उन्होंने यज्ञ तथा वैदिक आचरण छोड़ दिया। परिणाम यह हुआ कि दैत्यों की ताकत कम हो गई। अवसर मिलते ही देवताओं ने उन पर आक्रमण किया और स्वर्ग पर पुन: अधिकार प्राप्त किया।
> 
> बुद्धदेव साधारण मनुष्य की ही तरह संन्यासी थे। उनकी वेशभूषा अत्यंत मलिन थी। वे न स्नान करते और न ही दांत साफ करते थे। कारण वे जीव हिंसा को पाप समझते थे। स्नान व दांत साफ करने आदि कार्यों में छोटे और आंखों से न दिखने वाले जीवों की हत्या होती है।
> 
> भगवान विष्णु का बुद्ध अवतार हमें प्रेरणा देता है कि बुरे लोगों या अपात्र लोगों को यज्ञ आदि अनुष्ठान करने की पात्रता नहीं है। ऐसे लोगों के हाथ यदि कोई विद्या लग जाए तो कूटनीति का उपयोग कर धर्म और अच्छे लोगों का साथ देना चाहिए। हमें भी अपने जीवन में ऐसे लोगों की पहचान करना चाहिए जो पात्र न होते हुए भी किसी पद या विद्या को प्राप्त करते हैं। ऐसे में उनका साथ न दें बल्कि उनकी ताकत को कम करना चाहिए। इसके लिए कूटनीति का उपयोग भी कर सकते हैं*। :pointlol:


 धूर्तों के साहित्य में हास्य - विनोद भरपूर होता है .... हा हा हा

----------


## amar2007

> *ब्रिटिस काल में यानी अंग्रेजो के द्वारा तैयार करावा गया भारतीयों का इतिहास, जनगणना, दर्ज जानकारिया पूर्णतया निष्पक्ष नही है| वह तत्कालीन अंग्रेजो की "फूट डालो राज करो" की निति के तहत तैयार करवायी गयी है| जाति का "रिलिजन"  से कोई सम्बन्ध नही होता लेकिन अंग्रेजो ने तत्कालीन समय में हिन्दुओ को बाटने के चक्कर में जातियों को "रिलिजन" के रूप में अभिलिखित करने का यह कूकर्म है जो तत्कालीन राजनीति व कूटनीति से प्रेरित था| *


हो सकता है की ये 'फूट डालो और राज करो' की निति के तहत हुआ हो पर इससे हिन्दू शब्द की मान्यता तथा उद्देश्य  और ब्राह्मणों की संख्या में परिवर्तन नहीं हो जाता है . आज भी हिन्दू  संगठन 'हिन्दू' शब्द का प्रयोग राजनीतिक हित के लिए ही करते हैं .

----------


## aawara

> सत्य वचन और इसमें काश्यप बंधुओं का प्रमुख स्थान है फिर काश्यप बंधू  बुद्ध के शिष्य क्यों बन गए जब की वो चाहते तो अपना अलग पंथ / मत चला सकते थे जिनके शिष्यों की संख्या हजारों में थी !


*पहली बात काश्यप जब बुद्ध के सामने नतमस्तक हुए उस समय कश्यप के शिष्योँ कि सँख्या पाँच सौ थी* 
*हालाँकि उपनिषदोँ का मुख्य जोर ग्यान मार्ग कि श्रेष्ठता प्रतिस्थापित करने कि थी पर कश्यप बुद्ध के सामने कर्म पर ग्यान कि श्रेष्ठता सिद्ध नहीँ कर पाए
इसे आप व्यक्तित्व का जोर कह सकते है आखिर बुद्ध बुद्ध थे* 
*पर उपनिषद कश्यप पर जाकर हीँ समाप्त नहीँ होता*

----------


## amar2007

> *गलत चीज से आपका पाला पड़ जाता है अकसर
> क्या वैग्यानिक दृष्टिकोण का नाम सुना है*


नहीं मित्र ! विज्ञान के छात्र को भला वैज्ञानिक दृष्टीकोण के बारे में भला क्या मालूम !

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय अमर जी आप बीस फीसदी लोगोँ कि बात कर रहे है और मैँ अस्सी फीसदी लोगोँ कि बात कर रहा था*


सही कहा ! तभी बुद्ध की क्रान्ति को आध्यात्मिक कम और सामाजिक ज्यादा कहा जाता है !

----------


## aawara

> नहीं मित्र ! विज्ञान के छात्र को भला वैज्ञानिक दृष्टीकोण के बारे में भला क्या मालूम !


*नाराज क्योँ होते हो बँधू . . . .*

----------


## amar2007

> *पहली बात काश्यप जब बुद्ध के सामने नतमस्तक हुए उस समय कश्यप के शिष्योँ कि सँख्या पाँच सौ थी* 
> *हालाँकि उपनिषदोँ का मुख्य जोर ग्यान मार्ग कि श्रेष्ठता प्रतिस्थापित करने कि थी पर कश्यप बुद्ध के सामने कर्म पर ग्यान कि श्रेष्ठता सिद्ध नहीँ कर पाए
> इसे आप व्यक्तित्व का जोर कह सकते है आखिर बुद्ध बुद्ध थे* 
> *पर उपनिषद कश्यप पर जाकर हीँ समाप्त नहीँ होता*


काश्यप के बंधुओं की संख्या कौन जोड़ेगा ?
बात व्यक्तित्व की नहीं , सत्य की थी . काश्यप की उम्र बुद्ध से कहीं ज्यादा थी और उनके सिस्यों की संख्या भी . जिस समय काश्यप बुद्ध के सिस्य बने उस समय बुद्ध काश्यप के आश्रम में अतिथि के रूप में रहते थे . एक बार दोनों चर्चा कर रहे थे . काश्यप जो  याज्ञिक कर्मकांडों को पाखण्ड मानते थे , ने कहा  इस्वर की प्रार्थना ही काफी है कष्ट दूर करने के लिए   . बुद्ध ने सामने बहती नदी की और इशारा करके पुछा की अगर आपको नदी पार करनी हो तो क्या करोगे ? काश्यप ने कहा की मैं नाव का इंतजाम करूंगा . बुद्ध ने कहा की नाव का इंतजाम करने की जगह अगर इस्वर की प्रार्थना करते रहो तो क्या नदी पार हो जाओगे . इसी समय काश्यप में कर्म के सत्य का संचार हुआ और उन्होंने बुद्ध से उन्हें सिस्य के रूप में स्वीकार करने का अनुरोध किया . काश्यप ने अपने सिस्यों के सामने बुद्ध का सिस्य बनने की जानकारी दी और  उन्हें भी  बुद्ध के सिस्य बनने या न बनने का विकल्प दिया और सभी सिस्यों ने भी बुद्ध का सिस्य बनना  स्वीकार किया .  
और ये बिलकुल सत्य है की उपनिषद काश्यप पर जाकर समाप्त हो ही नहीं सकते क्योंकि उनकी संख्या सैकड़ों में है और वो सोलहवीं सताब्दी तक लिखे जाते रहे . कभी अल्लोप्निषद पढ़ा है ?

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय नवीन जी आप ऊर्जा के रुपाँतरण का सिद्धाँत जानते होँगे 
अब इस दृष्टि से बुद्ध के पुनरजन्म के सिद्धाँत को देखिए तो सारी बातेँ स्वतः स्पष्ट दिखेँगी और बुद्ध से आप और ज्यादा प्रभावित हो जाएँगे*

----------


## aawara

> काश्यप के बंधुओं की संख्या कौन जोड़ेगा ?
> बात व्यक्तित्व की नहीं , सत्य की थी . काश्यप की उम्र बुद्ध से कहीं ज्यादा थी और उनके सिस्यों की संख्या भी . जिस समय काश्यप बुद्ध के सिस्य बने उस समय बुद्ध काश्यप के आश्रम में अतिथि के रूप में रहते थे . एक बार दोनों चर्चा कर रहे थे . काश्यप जो  याज्ञिक कर्मकांडों को पाखण्ड मानते थे , ने कहा  इस्वर की प्रार्थना ही काफी है कष्ट दूर करने के लिए   . बुद्ध ने सामने बहती नदी की और इशारा करके पुछा की अगर आपको नदी पार करनी हो तो क्या करोगे ? काश्यप ने कहा की मैं नाव का इंतजाम करूंगा . बुद्ध ने कहा की नाव का इंतजाम करने की जगह अगर इस्वर की प्रार्थना करते रहो तो क्या नदी पार हो जाओगे . इसी समय काश्यप में कर्म के सत्य का संचार हुआ और उन्होंने बुद्ध से उन्हें सिस्य के रूप में स्वीकार करने का अनुरोध किया . काश्यप ने अपने सिस्यों के सामने बुद्ध का सिस्य बनने की जानकारी दी और  उन्हें भी  बुद्ध के सिस्य बनने या न बनने का विकल्प दिया और सभी सिस्यों ने भी बुद्ध का सिस्य बनना  स्वीकार किया .  
> और ये बिलकुल सत्य है की उपनिषद काश्यप पर जाकर समाप्त हो ही नहीं सकते क्योंकि उनकी संख्या सैकड़ों में है और वो सोलहवीं सताब्दी तक लिखे जाते रहे . कभी अल्लोप्निषद पढ़ा है ?


*इतनी मेहनत कयूँ कि भाई मै यह वृतान्त जानता हूँ* 
*अमर जी इस देश मेँ ग्यान को ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना जाता है और कइ बार इसकि स्थापना भी कि जा चुकी है और आप एक कश्यप को लेकर ही क्यूँ बैठ गए
हरेक उपनिषद के रचियता के रुप मे किसी व्यक्ति विशेष का नाम नहीँ आता बल्कि एक ही उपनिषद मेँ कइ शिछकोँ का नाम आता है*

----------


## amar2007

> *इतनी मेहनत कयूँ कि भाई मै यह वृतान्त जानता हूँ* 
> *अमर जी इस देश मेँ ग्यान को ही सर्वश्रेष्ठ माना जाता है और कइ बार इसकि स्थापना भी कि जा चुकी है और आप एक कश्यप को लेकर ही क्यूँ बैठ गए
> हरेक उपनिषद के रचियता के रुप मे किसी व्यक्ति विशेष का नाम नहीँ आता बल्कि एक ही उपनिषद मेँ कइ शिछकोँ का नाम आता है*


हो  सकता है की आपके विचार से ज्ञान श्रेस्ठ हो पर मेरे विचार से  ज्ञान को मूर्तरूप देना या सदुपयोग करना कहीं ज्यादा श्रेस्ठ है . पुस्तक में पड़े उस ज्ञान का क्या मतलब बहुजन के हित में उपयोग न किया जाए !

----------


## devvrat

> देवव्रत जी आपसे कुछ प्रश्न पूछे थे . जवाब की प्रतीछा है , जाहें तो अपने धूर्त गुरुओं की मदद ले सकते हैं . यहाँ वो प्रश्न फिर से दुहरा रहा हूँ :
> क्या हिन्दू धर्म आज अपने उसी सुद्ध रूप में है , जैसे ये बुद्ध से पहले या उससे भी पहले था ?
> तिब्बत में बौध धर्म के पहले कौन सा धर्म था ?
> अवतार किसे कहते हैं ?
> क्या बुद्ध, अवतार होता है ?


अमर२००७ जी 
*में आपकी मन:स्थिति को अच्छी तरह समझ रहा हूँ| 
हिन्दु-धर्म में पैदा हुए  वे लोगो  (आधुनिक शिक्षा के चलते पढ लिख गए और शिक्षित होने के बाद भी जाति व्यवस्था के चलते शुद्र आज भी ही  माने जाते है) वर्त्तमान में इस वर्ग के पढ़े-लिखे व संपन लोगो को यह बोध-धम्म जाति-प्रथा के चलते  प्रभावित कर रहा है| जिन्हें हिन्दुओ की "ब्राह्मण-जाति के लोग आज भी निम्न (शुद्र) समझा जाता है और जिनके यहा किसी भी प्रकार का धार्मिक-कर्मकांड पूजन-पाठ, परम्परागत अन्य किसी भी प्रकार के धार्मिक सामाजिक व पारिवारिक संस्कारों को करवाने से परहेज करते है| 
ये दुराभाव जो हिन्दू-धर्म की ब्राह्मण-जाति को ही धार्मिक कर्म-कांडो पर जन्मजात अधिकार होने के कारण उत्पन हो रहा है| इसे, में इस सूत्र पर आपके लेखो व आपके समानांतर लिखे जाने वाले सभी लेखो में लगातार  महसूस कर रहा हूँ| 
फिर भी में किसान-समुदाय से होने के कारण सभी हिन्दुओ से यही अपील करना चाहूँगा कि 
हिन्दु-धर्म ब्रहामणों की जागीर नही है| 
हिन्दु-धर्म मंदिरों, मठो, कर्मकाण्डो, पण्डे-पुजारियों  व पूजा-उपासना, प्रार्थना पद्धतियों या संस्कार विधियों में नही, 
बल्कि 

वह आत्मा व परमात्मा में धारित होता है| 
वह भारतवर्ष की भिन्न-भिन्न संस्कृतियो का सम्मिलित महासागर है| 
उसका इस्लाम व ईसाई की तरह कोई एक ग्रन्थ नही है जो मस्तिष्क को अवरुद्ध करता हो और ना ही कालान्तर में भारतवर्ष की तत्कालीन  सामाजिक व राजनेतिक कारणों से उत्पन बोध-धम्म व जैन-धर्म की तरह अर्ध-सत्य का वाहक है| जो परमात्मा-आत्मा को नकार कर, पुनर्जन्म व मोक्ष को मिथ्या तर्कों से सिद्ध करने का असफल प्रयास करता है| 
सारी दुनिया जानती है आज बोध-धम्म जैन-धर्म सहित अन्य सभी छोटे बड़े मत-मतान्तर सभी विदेशियों द्वारा हिन्दु के रूप में ही जाने वा पहचाने जाते है| इस्लाम जो केवल अल्लाह को ही सर्वशक्तिमान मान कर अन्यो की पूजा का विरोध करता था वह भी इस धरती पर अपने सूफी-संतो व पीर-फकीरों की पूजा उनकी कब्रों पर मजारे बना कर कर रहा है| हिन्दुओ की भाति ही इन मजारो अगरबत्तियो जलाता है फूल चढ़ाता है और तांत्रिक कर्मो के तहत की जाने वाली झाड़-फूक भी आप सरेआम देख सकते है| 
कोनसा धर्म कालान्तर में किस रूप में था आज किस रूप में है और भविष्य में किस रूप मन रहेगा| 
चर्चा का विषय यह नही है|
बात ईश्वर (आत्मा-परमात्मा) और उनसे जुड़े कुच्छ पहलु (प्रेत, पुनर्जन्म, मोक्ष) जो आज भी रहस्य ही बने हुए है| उन पर की जानी चाहिए लेकिन अनेक बार हम सब किसी अन्यत्र मानसिकता से ग्रसित होने के कारण, उससे जुड़े मत-मतान्तर व उनकी सामाजिक तथा राजनितिगत विचारधारा पर नूरा-कुश्ती कर रहे है|  *

----------


## aawara

> ये सभी प्रश्न आपके मन में इसलिए उठ रहे हैं क्योंकि आपने उन स्रोतों से बुद्ध और उनकी सिछाओं के  बारे में पढ़ा होगा जो अधिकतर दूषित हो चुके हैं . मैं कोसिस करता हूँ समझाने की लेकिन आपको विपस्सना द्वारा अनुभूति की सलाह दूंगा  क्योंकि उसे बिलकुल उसी तरह समझाने के लिए मेरे शब्दकोश में शब्दों और उनकी बद्धता का अभाव है . इस आत्मा को लोग ' मैं' कहते हैं पर जब आप विपस्सना करेंगे तो अनुभूति होगी की इस 'मैं ' पर मेरा नियंत्रण नहीं  है. मुझमे लगातार बदलाव हो रहे हैं हर  छन . इस छन जो मैं हूँ वो अगले छन नहीं यानी ये 'मैं ' अनित्य है , ये प्रवाह मात्र है जैसे  जलधारा में किसी अमुक जगह पर वही जल नहीं होता तो पिछले छन था . आगे वो जलधारा किसी समंदर में मिल जाती है तो उस जलधारा को भी अलग नहीं किया या ढूँढा जा सकता है . अब इस समंदर का जल वास्पित होकर बादल बनकर बरसता है तो ये भी नहीं बताया जा सकता है की अमुक नदी में उसी की जलधारा की बूँदें आयेंगीं  जो समंदर में मिली थीं या किसी और नदी की जलधारा की! इसी स्थिति को बुद्ध ने अव्याकृत कहा क्योंकि इस प्रश्न का उत्तर केवल सर्वज्ञानी ही दे सकता है जो की कोई है नहीं !
> ये जो मैत्रेयि रूप में आने का वचन  वाली बात है , इसे या तो मूर्खों ने फैलाया है या तो धूर्तों ने !  . अगर कुछ देर के लिए मान भी लिया जाए की बुद्ध ने अगला बुद्ध मैत्रेयि के होने की भविष्य वाणी की थी तो भी गौतम बुद्ध के ही मैत्रयी रूप में आने का वचन गौतम  बुद्ध ने नहीं दिया होगा जोकि ऊपर जलधारा की बूंदों के उदाहरण से स्पस्ट है .    जहाँ तक ओशो के बुद्ध होने की बात है तो हर मानव में बुद्ध होने की संभावना है और अगर ओशो 'बुद्ध ' (जागा हुआ ) की परिभाषा पर खरे उतारते हैं तो वो भी बुद्ध हो सकते हैं पर गौतम बुद्ध ही उनके सरीर में आ गए थे , ये उसी तरह से अव्याकृत है जैसे ऊपर जलधारा की बूंदों का उदाहरण  . व्यक्तिगत रूप से मैं नहीं मानता की गौतम बुद्ध ही ओशो के सरीर में आ गए थे क्योंकि वो आ भी गए होते तो भी  भारतीय समाज में मुक्ति के  अव्यहारिक तरीके न बताते . इसका मतलब ये बिलकुल नहीं की ओशो के बताये तरीके से निर्वाण नहीं मिल सकता है  . गौतम बुद्ध ने इच्छाओं के दमन के बाद निर्वाण  का रास्ता बताया तो ओशो ने महायानियों की तरह इच्छापूर्ति के बाद .   ये सत्य है की गौतम बुद्ध से पहले भी कई बुद्ध हो सकते हैं और बाद में भी पर गौतम बुद्ध के इतने लोकप्रिय होने की वजह उनकी सामाजिक क्रान्ति है .
> ऊपर से स्पस्ट है की :
> हर मानव में बुद्ध होने की संभावना है . गौतम बुद्ध ने मैत्रेयि रूप में आने का वचन नहीं दिया था . ओशो 'बुद्ध ' हो सकते हैं पर स्वयं गौतम बुद्ध ही ओशो के सरीर में आ गए थे , ये  मिथ्या धारणा है.


*ये आपने क्या बता दिया भाई अगर आप कि बात मानी जाए तो बुद्ध का प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद का सिद्धाँत ही गलत हो जाएगा
बुद्ध ने अनित्यवाद कि बात कि थी पर आपने छणिकवाद का उदाहरण दे दिया जो बुद्ध के चेलोँ ने विकसीत किया था

वैसे आपकी कुछ बातेँ बहुत पसँद आयीँ धन्यवाद*

----------


## aawara

> हो  सकता है की आपके विचार से ज्ञान श्रेस्ठ हो पर मेरे विचार से  ज्ञान को मूर्तरूप देना या सदुपयोग करना कहीं ज्यादा श्रेस्ठ है . पुस्तक में पड़े उस ज्ञान का क्या मतलब बहुजन के हित में उपयोग न किया जाए !


*मित्र आप बौद्ध हो तो आप ये बताओ कि बिना सम्यक दृष्टि के आप सम्यक कर्म कैसे करोगे*

----------


## amar2007

> *ये आपने क्या बता दिया भाई अगर आप कि बात मानी जाए तो बुद्ध का प्रतीत्यसमुत्पाद का सिद्धाँत ही गलत हो जाएगा
> बुद्ध ने अनित्यवाद कि बात कि थी पर आपने छणिकवाद का उदाहरण दे दिया जो बुद्ध के चेलोँ ने विकसीत किया था
> 
> वैसे आपकी कुछ बातेँ बहुत पसँद आयीँ धन्यवाद*


छणिकवाद , अनित्यवाद का ही हिस्सा है ! बुद्ध वेदों की तरह नहीं हैं की हर चीज़ का प्रमाण उन्हें में ढूँढा जाए !

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र आप बौद्ध हो तो आप ये बताओ कि बिना सम्यक दृष्टि के आप सम्यक कर्म कैसे करोगे*


अगर आप ग्यानी हो तो ये बताओ की बिना उसके सदुपयोग के उससे क्या लाभ ?

----------


## aawara

> छणिकवाद , अनित्यवाद का ही हिस्सा है !


*प्रिय मित्र छणिकवाद अनित्यवाद का विकसीत रुप है पर अगर छणिकवाद को मानेँगे तो कार्य कारण,कर्म सिद्धाँत ,निर्वाण , स्मृति और प्रत्यभिग्या कि अवधारणा झूठी साबित हो जाती हैँ *

----------


## aawara

> अगर आप ग्यानी हो तो ये बताओ की बिना उसके सदुपयोग के उससे क्या लाभ ?


*भाई बिना सदुपयोग के किसी चीज का कोई लाभ नहीँ
बिना ग्यान के ये आप कैसे जान पाएँगे कि कौन से कर्म करने चाहिए और कौन से नहीँ*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय मित्र धूम्रपान तो करता हूँ पर जो दूसरी बात आपने कही वो तो सपने मेँ सोच भी नहीँ सकता
> पर आपने अधूरी बातेँ कही ये भी बताइए कि स्वामी जी ने गो माँस भछण कि बात किससे कही क्योँ कही और किस सँदर्भ मेँ कही
> सिक्के का दूसरा पहलू तो आपने छिपा दिया मित्र* ते हैं क्या ?[/SIZE]


*प्रिय मित्र धूम्रपान तो करता हूँ पर जो दूसरी बात आपने कही वो तो सपने मेँ सोच भी नहीँ सकता
पर आपने अधूरी बातेँ कही ये भी बताइए कि स्वामी जी ने गो माँस भछण कि बात किससे कही क्योँ कही और किस सँदर्भ मेँ कही
सिक्के का दूसरा पहलू तो आपने छिपा दिया मित्र* [/QUOTE]

तो विवेकानंद की तरह आप भी  असमय अपने भक्तों को निराश करने वाले हैं !

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई बिना सदुपयोग के किसी चीज का कोई लाभ नहीँ
> बिना ग्यान के ये आप कैसे जान पाएँगे कि कौन से कर्म करने चाहिए और कौन से नहीँ*


मैंने ज्ञान अर्जन और वृद्धि को कब नकारा , बस इतना ही कहा की बिना सदुपयोग के उसका होना और न होना बराबर है इस तरह वो व्यक्ति जो ज्ञान का सदुपयोग करता है , उस ग्यानी से कहीं बेहतर है जिसे बस ज्ञान भर है और वो उसका सदुपतोग नहीं करता है !

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय मित्र छणिकवाद अनित्यवाद का विकसीत रुप है पर अगर छणिकवाद को मानेँगे तो कार्य कारण,कर्म सिद्धाँत ,निर्वाण , स्मृति और प्रत्यभिग्या कि अवधारणा झूठी साबित हो जाती हैँ *


 हा हा मालूम है बिना कारन के अगर मानेंगे तभी ऐसा होगा .

----------


## aawara

> *प्रिय मित्र धूम्रपान तो करता हूँ पर जो दूसरी बात आपने कही वो तो सपने मेँ सोच भी नहीँ सकता
> पर आपने अधूरी बातेँ कही ये भी बताइए कि स्वामी जी ने गो माँस भछण कि बात किससे कही क्योँ कही और किस सँदर्भ मेँ कही
> सिक्के का दूसरा पहलू तो आपने छिपा दिया मित्र*


तो विवेकानंद की तरह आप भी  असमय अपने भक्तों को निराश करने वाले हैं ![/QUOTE]
*प्रिय मित्र विवेकानन्द तो एक थे पर मेरे तो असँख्य विकल्प है जो मुझसे श्रेष्ठ हैँ आप उनमेँ से एक हैँ*

----------


## amar2007

> तो विवेकानंद की तरह आप भी  असमय अपने भक्तों को निराश करने वाले हैं !


*प्रिय मित्र विवेकानन्द तो एक थे पर मेरे तो असँख्य विकल्प है जो मुझसे श्रेष्ठ हैँ आप उनमेँ से एक हैँ* [/QUOTE]

मैं,  आपका विकल्प ... हा  हा ... अच्छा मज़ाक है . तुलसीदास की कपोल कल्पनाओं को कैसे भी वास्तविक साबित करना मेरे बस का नहीं ! हाँ मूल वाल्मीकि रामायण और उसके उद्देश्य  के बारे में जरूर लोगों में जागृति फैला सकता हूँ !

----------


## aawara

*" एक्म सत् विप्रा बहुधा वदन्ति "*

----------


## aawara

> हर इन्सान की रक्षक गीता ,
> 
> आज कल होड़ लगी हुई हे की किस का धर्म बडा हे कोनसा धर्म सचा हे मेरा तेरा या उसका ?
> :bell:गीता शास्त्र ने तो साफ़-साफ़ कहा हे की यदि तुझे लगे कि दुसरे का धर्म तुझ से अछा हे तो भी अपने जन्म वाले धर्म को कभी भी ना त्यागना ,अपने स्वधर्म को ना त्यागना उसी स्वधर्म के कर्म को करता जा तू मोक्ष को प्राप्त हो जाए गा |:bell:
> 
> *आत्मा* - राम देह एक मन्दिर , जिस में आत्मा की मूर्ति । हृदय इस का स्थान हे , जिस में यह रहती । आत्मा न कभी मरती , ऐसा जाता हे कहा नित घुट-घुट कर मरती आत्मा को , आप ने देखा होगा फ़िर भी यह मरती नही , न कोई इसे मार सका न अग्नि जला सकी , न जल इसे गला ही सका एक देह को छोड़ , दूसरी में प्रवेश कर जाती यही आत्मा ,परमात्मा का अंश कहलाती जेसे तरल के रूप कई , जल पट्रोल मदिरा और दवाई सभी तरल ही कहलाते हें , इसी तरह आत्मा ही परमात्मा कहे जाते हें फ़िर भी लोग ,आश्चर्य से इसे देखते कोई भूतकहता इसे , कोई चुडेल या प्रेत भगवान कहते अर्जुन से , आत्मा परमात्मा का हे यही भेद :nono:


*कृष्ण ने तो सभी धर्मोँ को छोड़ने कि बात भी कही है* 
*स्वधर्म से आपका मतलब क्या है*

----------


## aawara

> *तत्व - ज्ञान झूठ के पांव नही होते सत्य की कोई काट नही होती एक  सच साबित सत्य (ईश्वर) को साबित करने के लिए किसी प्रपंच की जरूरत नही होती*


*पहले यह बताइए कि सत्य ही ईश्वर है या फिर ईश्वर सत्य है* *आपने कहा कि ईश्वर को साबित करने के लिए प्रपँच कि जरुरत नहीँआप प्रपँच का भी सहारा लेकर ईश्वर को जरा साबित कर के दिखला दीजिए*

----------


## aawara

*अनुष्का जी आप यह भी बताइए कि गीता मेँ बौद्ध और जैन धर्म के विचार लिये गए है कि नहीँ
गीता कि रचना बुद्ध के पहले हुयी या बाद मे* 
*आशा करुँगा कि प्रश्न पुछने के जुर्म मेँ किसी लेख या लिँक को पढने की सजा नहीँ सुनायी जाएगी*

----------


## amar2007

> *इस सम्बन्ध में अपना मत पोस्ट संख्या ४२२ पर प्रकट कर चुका है|
> लेकिन में यह अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ कि आप पूर्वाग्रह से ग्रसित है| 
> आपका बोध-धम्म धडाम हो चुका है|:pointlol:*


 आपने पोस्ट संख्या ४२२ में आत्मा का कारण परमात्मा बताया है और साथ ही ये भी कहा है की आत्मा , परमात्मा में विलीन हो जाती है . कुछ लाइने कोट कर रहा हूँ 



> मोक्ष हर हाल में संभव नही है| आत्मा पूर्ण-स्थाई व पूर्ण-नित्य भी नही है| वह परमात्मा के कारण उत्पन होता है और परमात्मा में ही मोक्ष-स्वरूप विलीन होता है| लेकिन मोह-स्वरूप पुनर्जन्म व प्रेत-गति को प्राप्त होता है|
> 
> पूर्ण-नित्य व पूर्ण-स्थाई तो केवल परमात्मा है| जो सर्वजगत में व्याप्त है, आत्मा नही| आत्मा किसी एक जीव के शरीर में "चेतन्य" रूप में व्याप्त होता है, सर्वजगत में नही|
> 
> आत्मा की मृत्यु नही होती| वह किसी भी प्रकार से नेष्ट नही होती| वह काटी नही जा सकती| वह जलाई व गलाई नही जा सकती| इसलिए आत्मा को नित्य व स्थाई कहा जाता है लेकिन वह मोक्ष स्वरूप परमात्मा में विलीन (प्राप्त या व्याप्त) हो जाती है| इसलिय उसका अपना पूर्ण-स्थाई व पूर्ण-नित्य अस्तित्व नही है|



अब कुछ प्रश्न हैं :
1. क्या परमात्मा से आपका अभिप्राय इस्वर है ?
2.  परमात्मा ने आत्मा को क्यों उत्पन्न किया ?
3.  आत्मा, परमात्मा का अंश है और आत्मा जीव के अस्तित्व का कारण है तो जीव कष्ट में क्यों ?
4.  आत्मा के परमात्मा में विलीन होने और अलग होने से परमात्मा पूर्ण स्थायी कैसे ? 
5.  परमात्मा ही  अगर सर्व जगत में व्याप्त है  और   आत्मा किसी एक जीव के शरीर  में "चेतन्य" रूप में व्याप्त होता है, सर्वजगत में नही तो वो 'जीव' किस  जगत में है ?
6.  जगत से आपका क्या अभिप्राय है ?
7. जगत अस्तित्व में कैसे आया ?
8. अवतार क्या होता है ?

----------


## aawara

*अमर जी के तीसरे प्रश्न मेँ सँशोधन कर रहा हूँ -अगर आत्मा, परमात्मा का अंश है और आत्मा जीव के  अस्तित्व का कारण है तो जीव  कष्ट में क्यों ?*

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी के तीसरे प्रश्न मेँ सँशोधन कर रहा हूँ -अगर आत्मा, परमात्मा का अंश है और आत्मा जीव के  अस्तित्व का कारण है तो जीव  कष्ट में क्यों ?*


धन्यवाद , वैसे अगर जीव में आत्मा न हो तो जीव को कष्ट नहीं होता !

----------


## aawara

> धन्यवाद , वैसे अगर जीव में आत्मा न हो तो जीव को कष्ट नहीं होता !


 *धन्यवाद  पर अब जो उत्तर आएगा उससे ये स्पषट होगा कि जीव और आत्मा के सँबँधोँ पर उतर देनेवाला क्या सोचता है*

----------


## aawara

> अगर आपको अपने किसी भी कृत्य पर कभी भी लेश मात्र भी पश्चताप होता हे तो वो पाप हे ज़रूरत मंद की मदद करके जो ख़ुशी मिलती हे वो ही पुन्य हे


*बहुत सुन्दर सीमा जीपरहित सरस धर्म नहीँ भाईपरपीड़न सम नहीँ अधमाई* *बहुत दिनोँ से आप दिख नहीँ रही ?*

----------


## aawara

: clap :  :clap:
*उच्च कोटि का व्यँग्य . पढ के मजा आ गया
मेरी सँगत मे आप खुद से कुछ लिखना तो सीख गयीँ
हा हा

मै कुछ भी कहूँ उससे पहले मेरी इच्छा थी आप किसी एक प्रश्न का भी उतर दे देती

मैँ लेख पढने कि सजा भुगतने को तैयार हूँ अब तो आप खुश हो
*

----------


## aawara

हे भक्तवत्सल प्रभु ! कहाँ अन्तरधान हो गये . हे केशव  ! क्या हम विषयी सँसारियोँ को गीता का ग्यान नहीँ प्रदान करेँगे

----------


## aawara

*हे नाथ ! हम विषयी जीव तो अग्यान के कुँए मेँ जन्म जन्माँतर से पड़े ही हुए हैँ अब अगर आप भी पहेलियाँ बुझाएँगे तो मोछ कैसे मिलेगा *

----------


## aawara

हे जगतपति शुभकामना के लिए आभार !  किन्तु हे धेनु चरैया अगर आप चाहते तो विधादान करके मुझ अधम का भी उद्धार कर सकते थे
पर अब ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा है गोवर्धनधारी की कलिकाल मेँ आप भी बदल गए हैँ .

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय अनुषका जी !  आप चिन्तित न होँ . ईश्वर मेँ मेरा दृढ़ और अखन्ड विश्वास है .*

----------


## aawara

* हे गोविन्द ! चाणक्य कूटनीति जान सकते हैँ पर समस्त सँसार मेँ ऐसा कौन है जो आपकी कृपा का बखान कर सकने मेँ सछम हो*

*“मूक होई वाचाल, पंगु चढ़ई गिरिवर गहन। जासु कृपा सो दयाल, द्रवहु सकल कलिमल-दहन।।* 
*प्रभु त्रेता युग मे तो आपने पत्थर रुपी गौतम नारी का उद्धार किया था और अब नीति का बहाना कर रहे हो
आप सर्वसमर्थ हैँ प्रभु एक बार कोशिश तो कर के देखिए*

----------


## amar2007

> *चाणक्य नीति*
> 
> *किसी भी कार्य करने से पहले यह देखना चाहिए की उसका प्रतिफल क्या मिलेगा? यदि प्राप्त लाभ से अधिक परिश्रम करना पड़े तो वह करना ही बेकार है।*
> *[SIZE=3]
> ]*:rofl:


कर्मण्ये वाधिकारस्ते माँ फलेषु कदाचन !   :rofl:

----------


## aawara

*आप से अच्छी तरह मैँ खुद अपना तर्क खुद खारिज कर देता हूँ देखिए कैसे -  थ्योरी आफ रिलेटीवीटी का नाम आप सबने सुना होगा . उस वक्त आइँस्टीन किसी प्रकार कुछ विद्वानोँ को ही समझा पाए था और आज भी विग्यान पढने वाली आम जनता उसे समझ नहीँ पाती . तो क्या वो थ्योरी गलत है ?* 

*मेरे उस तर्क का मतलब यह था कि बौद्धोँ का दर्शन वाला पछ आज भी आम जनता के लिए पहेली है वरना महायान की जरुरत क्योँ पडती*

----------


## aawara

*बुद्ध धर्म अपने मानवता के लिए जाना जाता है पर जहाँ दर्शन की बात आती है वहाँ वैदिक धर्म से ज्यादा तर्कसँगत दर्शन किसी और धर्म का नहीँ है*

----------


## navinc4u

> कर्मण्ये वाधिकारस्ते माँ फलेषु कदाचन !   :rofl:


*गीता में श्री कृष्ण ने उपदेश किसी   अन्य परिपेछ में दिया था और उनका तात्पर्य धर्म , इस्वर और भाग्य सबके ऊपर कर्म की प्रधानता स्थापित कारन था लेकिन प्रवचन करके रोटी खाने वाले अकर्मण लोगो ने इसे भाग्य की प्रधानता स्थापित करने का हतियार बना गया / बाबा लोग ये बोलने लग गए की आप  कुछ भी करो " होगा सोई जो सोई जो राम रची रखा " जो कृष्ण की गीता के उपदेश के विल्कुल विरुद्ध था*

----------


## navinc4u

> *बुद्ध धर्म अपने मानवता के लिए जाना जाता है पर जहाँ दर्शन की बात आती है वहाँ वैदिक धर्म से ज्यादा तर्कसँगत दर्शन किसी और धर्म का नहीँ है*


*ये सिर्फ वैदिक धर्म था जिसमे तर्क की गुनजाइश थी और तर्क तो महात्व  प्राप्त  था सनातन धर्म में रावान को भी महान पंडित माना है और तपस्या करके दानव भी बरदान प्राप्त कर सकते थे 
लेकिन आज के बाबा लोग इसे भी संकुचित करने में लगे है*

----------


## aawara

*तुलसी की कुछ और पँक्तियाँ
सकल पदारथ एहि जग माँही , कर्महीन नर पावत नाहीँ | * 
*कर्म प्रधाध विश्व रचि राखा , जो जस करहिँ सो तस फल चाखा |* 
*कायर मन ते एक अधारा , दैव दैव आलसी पुकारा |* 
*यहाँ भगवान को भी तप के अधीन कर दिया

तब बल रचहि प्रपंचु विधाता, तप बल करहिं विष्णु जग गाता

अब इससे ज्यादा समाज को कर्म के बारे मेँ कोइ क्या बता सकता है * 
*कथा ऐसी आती है कि जब महादेव अपनी सारी कोशिश कर लेते हैँ सती को समझाने की पर उनके सारे प्रयत्न निष्फल हो जाते हैँ तब उनके मन मेँ यह विचार आता है कि होई है सोइ जो राम रचि राखा

अगर हमारे सारे प्रयास करने के बाबजूद नतीजा उलटा आए तो आशावादी बने रहने का और दूसरा मार्ग क्या बचता है*

----------


## amar2007

> *बुद्ध धर्म अपने मानवता के लिए जाना जाता है पर जहाँ दर्शन की बात आती है वहाँ वैदिक धर्म से ज्यादा तर्कसँगत दर्शन किसी और धर्म का नहीँ है*


और वैदिक दर्शन जैसे सांख्य , वैशेषिक , न्याय के बारे में कितने लोग जानते है ?

----------


## amar2007

> *ये सिर्फ वैदिक धर्म था जिसमे तर्क की गुनजाइश थी और तर्क तो महात्व  प्राप्त  था सनातन धर्म में रावान को भी महान पंडित माना है और तपस्या करके दानव भी बरदान प्राप्त कर सकते थे 
> लेकिन आज के बाबा लोग इसे भी संकुचित करने में लगे है*


तर्क मत करो बच्चा , तर्क करोगे तो नरक में जाओगे
                                           -  नरकीय बाबा ऊँचे वाले 

अब बाबा जी को कौन बताये की कोई नरक नहीं जाता है , कलियुग में कोई पाप करता ही नहीं है . सभी मृतकों के नाम के आगे स्वर्गीय ही जुड़ता  है , नरकीय तो बस बाबा जी के नाम के आगे जुड़ा है .
 .... हा हा हा

----------


## amar2007

> *आप से अच्छी तरह मैँ खुद अपना तर्क खुद खारिज कर देता हूँ देखिए कैसे -  थ्योरी आफ रिलेटीवीटी का नाम आप सबने सुना होगा . उस वक्त आइँस्टीन किसी प्रकार कुछ विद्वानोँ को ही समझा पाए था और आज भी विग्यान पढने वाली आम जनता उसे समझ नहीँ पाती . तो क्या वो थ्योरी गलत है ?* 
> 
> *मेरे उस तर्क का मतलब यह था कि बौद्धोँ का दर्शन वाला पछ आज भी आम जनता के लिए पहेली है वरना महायान की जरुरत क्योँ पडती*


बुद्ध के धम्म का उद्देश्य मानव समाज के कष्टों का निवारण था , पर जब उद्देश्य कष्टों को बढ़ाना हो जाए तो क्या होगा . जब उद्देश्य बहुजन हिताय , बहुजन सुखाय की जगह स्वजन हिताय , स्वजन सुखाय हो जाए तो क्या होगा !
कष्ट में भी तो आम जन ही है . 
और महायानियों की गति हर कोई जानता है !

----------


## aawara

*शब्थ खर्च करने मेँ उदारता दिखाँए और प्रयोजन समझाएँ कि क्या लिखा है*

----------


## amar2007

> *शब्थ खर्च करने मेँ उदारता दिखाँए और प्रयोजन समझाएँ कि क्या लिखा है*


कौन सा प्रयोजन ! कैसी उदारता !

----------


## navinc4u

*




 Originally Posted by aawara


तुलसी की कुछ और पँक्तियाँ
सकल पदारथ एहि जग माँही , कर्महीन नर पावत नाहीँ |  
कर्म प्रधाध विश्व रचि राखा , जो जस करहिँ सो तस फल चाखा | 
कायर मन ते एक अधारा , दैव दैव आलसी पुकारा | 
यहाँ भगवान को भी तप के अधीन कर दिया

तब बल रचहि प्रपंचु विधाता, तप बल करहिं विष्णु जग गाता

अब इससे ज्यादा समाज को कर्म के बारे मेँ कोइ क्या बता सकता है  
कथा ऐसी आती है कि जब महादेव अपनी सारी कोशिश कर लेते हैँ सती को समझाने की पर उनके सारे प्रयत्न निष्फल हो जाते हैँ तब उनके मन मेँ यह विचार आता है कि होई है सोइ जो राम रचि राखा

अगर हमारे सारे प्रयास करने के बाबजूद नतीजा उलटा आए तो आशावादी बने रहने का और दूसरा मार्ग क्या बचता है 


तुलसी दास जी ने एक पुस्तक लिखी जो आम जन की भाषा में आम जनसाधारण को उपलब्ध थी और इसी लिए बिना किसी प्रचार के आज तक हर हिन्दू के घर में मिल जायेगी 
लेकिन आज के बाबा लोग उसी पुस्तक की व्याख्या कर के ऊँचे मंच पर विराजमान होते है बिजली के संकट में भी पंडाल की सजावट में दिल खोल कर बिजली खर्च होती है जिस से पता नहीं कितने घरो में उजाला हो सकता था 
बाबाजी बतान्कुलित कार से आते है और लोगो को अकर्मण्यता और सादगी का पाठ पढ़ा कर पांच सितारा होटल के वातान्कुलित कमरे में विश्राम करते  है 
इन बाबा जी का आश्रम ( ??) हिमालय की गोद में बसे हरिद्वार में है जिस के लिए एकाड़ो जंगल साफ़ कर दिया गया है और बाबा जी प्रकित को माता का नाम देते है 
जय हो इसे कलयुगी बाबा की ( नाम कुछ भी हो सकता , राधा स्वामी से ले कर गायत्री भवन , आशाराम बापू या अनेक इसे ही लोग )*

----------


## aawara

*ये दुर्गति को भी प्राप्त होते हैँ मित्र
तुलसी ने इसलिए अवधी का चुनाव किया ताकि जनता धर्म के स्वरुप को स्वयँ समझ सके
लेकिन ब्राहमणवाद (ये जाति नहीँ सँकीर्ण मानसिकता या विचारधारा का नाम है और इसे समर्थन देने वाले प्रत्यछ या परोछ रुप से सभी जाति और मजहब के लोग) ऐसा कोढ है जो पूरी तरह मिटता ही नहीँ *

----------


## aawara

*हीनयान मेँ स्वावलँबन और सन्यास के आदर्श को माना गया है , ये आदर्श इतने कठिन और कठोर हैँ कि इनका पालन सभी के लिए सँभव नहीँ है. इसीलिए महायानियोँ ने इसे हीनयान या छोटीगाड़ी कहा है क्योँकि इसके द्वारा कम ही व्यक्ति जीवन के लछ्य तक जा सकते हैँ .*

----------


## aawara

*ब्राह्मणवादियोँ के लिए अगर एक शब्द चुनने को कहा जाए तो मै कहूँगा - "परजीवी"*

----------


## aawara

> *
> तुलसी दास जी ने एक पुस्तक लिखी जो आम जन की भाषा में आम जनसाधारण को उपलब्ध थी और इसी लिए बिना किसी प्रचार के आज तक हर हिन्दू के घर में मिल जायेगी 
> लेकिन आज के बाबा लोग उसी पुस्तक की व्याख्या कर के ऊँचे मंच पर विराजमान होते है बिजली के संकट में भी पंडाल की सजावट में दिल खोल कर बिजली खर्च होती है जिस से पता नहीं कितने घरो में उजाला हो सकता था 
> बाबाजी बतान्कुलित कार से आते है और लोगो को अकर्मण्यता और सादगी का पाठ पढ़ा कर पांच सितारा होटल के वातान्कुलित कमरे में विश्राम करते  है 
> इन बाबा जी का आश्रम ( ??) हिमालय की गोद में बसे हरिद्वार में है जिस के लिए एकाड़ो जंगल साफ़ कर दिया गया है और बाबा जी प्रकित को माता का नाम देते है 
> जय हो इसे कलयुगी बाबा की ( नाम कुछ भी हो सकता , राधा स्वामी से ले कर गायत्री भवन , आशाराम बापू या अनेक इसे ही लोग )*


*मानस मेँ पार्वती जी शँकर जी को पूरा गणित बताती हैँ कि धर्म को जाननेवाले करोड़ो हो सकते हैँ पर उसका मर्म जाननेवाले कुछेक ही होते हैँ*
*मै अक्सर सोचता भी हूँ कि 24 घन्टे मोह माया के त्याग को बताने वाले लोग भी इसी मेँ आकँठ लिप्त रहते हैँ.  शायद बुद्ध और शँकर इसी को अविधा कहते हैँ*

----------


## guruji

मित्रो
इस विषय पर समुचित/ अत्यधिक चर्चा हो चुकी है। अब इसे यहीं विराम देते हैं।

----------

